# 2015 September Sweet Peas!!! all welcome to join



## mummy2_1

I Hi ladies,
I'm due 8th September. Got my faint pos+ 2 days after Xmas
Super Excited. I will try to keep as up to date with due date list, I don't go on line every day so will try to update ASAP. Happy and healthy 9months to us all.

Thanks for reading!!


title changed, all with babies expected in September welcome :)


*Codes for September Sweet Pea Badges:* 

*By: confuzion* 
https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif 

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]


*By: knobby* 
https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg 

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL] 
 
*September 2015 Due Dates* 

* August 30 *
Spiceyorange

*September 1 * 
choc :blue:Austin September 13th
Sparkleheart Quinn Atticus September 13th
Caseita

*September 2* 
Lirpa11 
MamaBunny2 :blue: Cameron Joseph August 27th
Grateful365:blue:

*September 3* 
knobby 
kippykoo 
aries_22043 :blue:
Cutieq:blue:

*September 4* 
TattooedMamma 

*September 5* 
Felicia_D 
cutieq 
Ellahopesky Willow Alice Iris August 23rd

*September 6* 
Court28 

*September 7* 
xoxo4angel 
venapols 
XLaura :yellow:  September. 12th

*September 8 * 
mummy2_1 :pink: 19th September 
Gwenylovey 
maryanne1987 
TTC First :yellow:
Confuzion

*September 9* 
NurseGinger 

*September 10* 
Fallon 
upsy daisy1 
Leggiero September 6th
Wytease:pink: Aria August 25th

*September 11* 
nikkchikk 
Sbmack 

*September 13* 
stephaniexx 
Tink_ 
LKAmber 
AmbiguousHope 

*September 14* 
Aniri83 
lola85 
Sweety_1 

*September 15 * 
Laidee 
Tristansmom Ruby Elizabeth. 7th September 

*September 17* 
karenh 
pachamama92 
shellideaks :pink: Darcy August 18th
Shary :blue:

*September 18 *
Littlejune :blue:Elijah Joseph 1st September 
Bing28

*September 19* 
Mango :blue: 21st September 
yazzy 
littleone1993 :pink:Emilia Jayne 5th September 

*September 20* 
Kota 

*September 21* 
klabro 
melewen 
Cinnamum
Bumblebee2408
Klouise1994 

*September 22*
Babydreams85:pink:
Whatme
Babifever :blue: Ahmius August. 31st

*September 23* 
Eleanor ace 
daydream :blue:
Kaths101:blue:

*September 24* 
Babylove100 
mummybumpage 
Radiance 
Liammommy
LeaM:blue:

*September 25*
Caelli86 (twins ) :blue: :blue: Septmeber 4th

*September 26* 
Carebear1981:blue: Bradley roger 17th September 
Mummytoosh

*September 27* 
Pink_bow:pink:

*Septmeber 28*
Horseypants

*September 29*
YikesBaby(twins) :yellow: :yellow:

*September 30* 
Bebeautiful (twins)
Crazymomma :yellow:

*~ Waiting for due date ~* 
spunky84 
Tish5478 
VulpixMinute 
Elissas mummy 
3boys 


:angel: *Angels* :angel: 
LockandKey 
kdmalk 
HerdingDogs
AngelOB
Kika7 


​
update: congratulations mummies and families on new additions. Please message me or comment and I will update op as often as I can

Pm to update op and update :pink: :blue: :yellow: I will try to update as soon as get them

Thank you to knobby for writing the due date list!!! And the codes for the tickers. Massive help!!!!

Horseypants has set up a Facebook page for sweetpeas due september please pm her to be added.


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi I'm due September 2nd with our first :) congratulations!


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi.lirpa11. I thoughI'd start a thread for babies due sept. When did u get ur bfp? If u don't mind me asking, how did u tell oh??


----------



## Lirpa11

We got our bfp 6dp3dt, or 9 dpo. We did ivf/icsi. The first bfp was really light and I called DH straight away because I couldn't believe it. :) I wanted to do something special, but I couldn't hold it in for even a few hrs lol.

How did u tell ur OH?


----------



## spicyorange

I'm due early Sept (abut 3rd I think but my midwife apt isn't for 4weeks to be sure)got my bfp on Christmas eve eve at 13dpo and woke Dh up to tell him.


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats on your bfp lirpa11 it was so hard waiting to test, and believing the lines on the test. I'm so scared and apprehensive....

Spicyorange congrats on.your bfp..... I didn't know when to ring for app at Dr's. Your further then me but I might ring Dr's in the next week and book an app. I'm in the UK? Are u both UK?


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, just got my bfp yesterday at 16/17 dpo. I'll be due in the first couple of days of September. This is my first post in first tri as I'm so nervous! This is my second baby too, but just so apprehensive I haven't even put a pregnancy ticker on but I do want one. 
Me and dh did the test together. I've got a digital for tomorrow morning! 
Congratulations everyone!


----------



## nikkchikk

Hi! I'm Nikki. I got my BFP this morning and my due date is sept 11th! This will be #2 for me and dh. Our first ultrasound is January 29th and wow that seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## babylove x

I'm not due in September 2015, but I wanted to wish u all luck! Both my babies are September babies (sept 30 2011 & sept 11 2014) so I'm very fond of the month & already a touch jealous :haha: h&h 9 months all :)


----------



## nikkchikk

babylove x said:


> I'm not due in September 2015, but I wanted to wish u all luck! Both my babies are September babies (sept 30 2011 & sept 11 2014) so I'm very fond of the month & already a touch jealous :haha: h&h 9 months all :)

What a sweetheart! Thanks!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats ladies. Does anyone know what the title should be I need to edit it? Babylove you might know having September babies previously?? I've.just made my first ever ticker. Hope it works lol


----------



## choc

Love your ticker! I haven't seen that one before, I can't decide which one to have. 
Nikki how have you got an ultra sound date already?! That's amazing! I haven't rung the docs yet, feel like I might jinx it!


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm scared drs tests art as sensitive, getting a neg- now would rli upset me, I was thinking of leaving it til new year now


----------



## mummy2_1

Just spotted the other September sweet pea thread ( love the septmeber sweet peas!!) up to you ladies if you want to use this thread or the other one.


----------



## mummy2_1

Ah, just noticed that under PAL, will update title and open it to all.


----------



## choc

Im happy to stick here!


----------



## mummy2_1

Glad.to hear it choc. I also have a Lil boy he's 2. I'm so nervous about this.pregnancy. I've caught ut so early, im expecting something bad to happen. 

How long have you been ttc ??? Pls tell me to stop if I ask personal q's u don't feel comfortable answering. I'm naturally nosey sori


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hi! Can I join? I'm due sept 4th.


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations sparkles heart. Of course u can. 

Q' for allShould I put a list of names and dates on first post??


----------



## choc

mummy2_1 said:


> Glad.to hear it choc. I also have a Lil boy he's 2. I'm so nervous about this.pregnancy. I've caught ut so early, im expecting something bad to happen.
> 
> How long have you been ttc ??? Pls tell me to stop if I ask personal q's u don't feel comfortable answering. I'm naturally nosey sori

I'm well nosy too, so go for it!
I'm also expecting something bad to happen, I cant shake the feeling! This was our first month trying and we fell after the first month with our son too so I just keep thinking that we can't be that lucky twice iykwim!

I haven't docs yet as I feel I might jinx it!

How long were you trying? Are you in the UK? 

Welcome to sparkles!


----------



## mummy2_1

Yep in the UK. Was ttc 3months. Soooo lucky was 12m with my lb. How do plan on telling fam


----------



## choc

I don't know really. Last time we just told them as soon as we found out, just rang them up! This time we are thinking of waiting til after the 12 week scan as we are more cautious this time.

how about you? When will you tell them?


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm the same... Dying to tell now. But so so cautious. Going to wait til we see.scan and make sure baby is ok. Don't know how am going to keep stum til then. I just want to talk about being pregnant all the time. I'm annoying my oh already lol. I was terrible pregnant last time such a moaner and whinging about everything, I hope to be better this time lol or atleast keep the moaning to a minimum lol


----------



## choc

Im the same, a massive moaner! Im trying not to moan right now as I know at about 6 weeks its all going to get worse, so saving the moaning for then! I had sickness from 6 weeks til 6 months last time which I am so worried about, especially now i have ds to look after too.

I'm telling my best friend on nye, can't wait!


----------



## mummy2_1

Ha! Snap. Sickness from 8weeks til 26 weeks and then last 5 weeks. I'm itching to tell my bf. But gonna try best not to..


----------



## choc

Hopefully this time will be different and less sickness!


----------



## xLaura

Hey can I join? I've literally just found out I'm pregnant again. I've got a little boy who's nearly 2 and this is our second. I'm due 5th sep.


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats laura. Yep welcome to september sweet peas.. I love that. Sweet Peas. So cute. 



Hold.I do.one of those lists on the front thread of whose due when in September. Or wait.til further on. Maybe when our dates are.confirmed..... We got along wait ahead of.us.


----------



## choc

Hi Laura! 
I don't know what my due date will be as I know I ovulated late so don't think going by my lmp will be right.


----------



## xLaura

Yeah I'm not 100% when mine is really that's just going by lmp, its such a long bloody wait to actually find out. I worked out that I will be 12 weeks (going by lmp) on my sons 2nd birthday (21st feb) so likely to have a scan the week after that.

Way tooooo long!


----------



## mummy2_1

Lmp?? Last menstrual period??


----------



## xLaura

Yeah - well that's what I've always pursumed it was haha


----------



## spicyorange

mummy2_1 said:


> Congrats on your bfp lirpa11 it was so hard waiting to test, and believing the lines on the test. I'm so scared and apprehensive....
> 
> Spicyorange congrats on.your bfp..... I didn't know when to ring for app at Dr's. Your further then me but I might ring Dr's in the next week and book an app. I'm in the UK? Are u both UK?

Yes I'm UK. Where I live your don't need to go to your gp unless you want to you can just phone the midwifery team and make a booking appointment for 8-10 weeks and scan for 12weeks so i phoned today, I'm 5 weeks. I wanted to wake until after I'd missed af, which was due on 25th I guess. I was first cycle off bcp after 9 years so I've but actually had a proper period except my withdraw bleed in nearly 10yrs.


----------



## Felicia_D

Hello ladies. Firstly I'd love to say CONGRATS to you all!!! I got my BFP 2 nights ago and I'm due September 5. Good luck and congrats again ladies.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats to all of you ladies!

OP - you are welcome to use the graphic I made for the PAL thread for this thread as well if you like it (page 7 of the other thread).


----------



## mummy2_1

Thanks confuzion, what's an op? And what graphic is it? Il have a look Lol. 

Congrats felicia. 

Spicyorange I don't know if I have to go.to the Dr's to have it.confirmed, they rang the midwives for me.last time and I.was under a fertility Dr last time so.il ring.and see what they say.


----------



## choc

I bought a Tesco digital to do today and it doesn't work! I'm gutted. 
Also anyone got really bad lower back ache? I don't remember having this last time until I had a huge bump.


----------



## mummy2_1

Choc. I've got nasty back ache. 

Grr... Ring tesco and complain


----------



## mummy2_1

Confuzion- I'd love to use the graphic for September sweet peas. It's adorable. But my phone won't let.me copy and paste the whole url code am gonna try again on my tablet tonight. Thanks


----------



## xLaura

choc said:


> I bought a Tesco digital to do today and it doesn't work! I'm gutted.
> Also anyone got really bad lower back ache? I don't remember having this last time until I had a huge bump.

CAnt you take it back or email them? I know clear blue send you out another one if it's faulty not sure about tesco tho. I've got a clear blue one upstairs but don't want use it just yet haha.

I haven't got back ache but I've got loads of cramps at the front, it's really painful actually


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm glad u said that laura me too. I was worried af was going to show. 

4weeks today!!


----------



## choc

I'm definitely going to take it back. Just wanted to do it now! 

I've got af pains too, I've had them since ovulation.


----------



## mummy2_1

That could be a good sign too choc. I've got cramps and thought she was on.her way. Was starting.to get upset then read up on early pg symptoms and cramps.is there. I'm scared everytime I go to the loo I'll wipe and there will be blood. Hope they give u another test and u can reassure urself. I have a spare frer just incase I need t check.lol


----------



## mummy2_1

If anyone wants to use the sweetness graphic, confuzion made it, I didn't realise you came up with the name too confuzion. Sori for using it too without asking
Love the graphic. 

SEPThttp://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif

This is the link to put in your signature windows if anyone wants it. Just delete the Sept in capitals after the img and before the https, only way I could get it to copy link on here without turnING.into the graphic.Thanks again confuzion


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi I'm due 4th sept, got my bfp on Boxing Day :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies :hi: Got my :bfp: right before Christmas at 11DPO and am due September 3rd... though I'm thinking I may have a late August birth, as my DS came almost 2 weeks early and my DD came a week early. It's been nearly 10 years so I'm super excited and yet terrified to be doing this all over again!

mummy2 how do you insert the graphic into your signature as a clickable link? Mine is just an image :shrug:


----------



## mummy2_1

Urmmmm I dunno sori but welcome to u both ella and mummybunny. Exciting.times


----------



## MamaBunny2

I hopped on the other September thread as well but didn't realize it was a Pregnancy After Loss thread :dohh: Just wanting to clarify that for others but I'm sure the ladies there wouldn't mind new bump buddies, regardless of how it happened.


----------



## Fallon

I'm due September 10th :) and would love to join you ladies! Been feeling all kinda of action in my tummy since yesterday. I'm already excited at just that  can't imagine what it will be like to feel the baby move later on!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome Fallon! :hi:

So I have been looking at ideas for when we make the big announcement to everyone via social media. Going to wait until at least after the 8 week appointment, if not 12 weeks. I think these are great! :laugh2:



I've told a few close friends but I haven't shared the news with my family yet :nope: My mom and I haven't really been speaking for months and I'm not close with the rest of my family. My mom is older. She had me at age 43 and she is 74 now. My dad passed away in 2009 at age 70 and my (half) brother passed away this year at age 51 :cry: My (half) sister is 49 I believe. I have nieces and nephews, even a great nephew, but I don't really have contact with them, not that I'm against it just everyone is grown and we have lost touch over the months. I know my mom isn't going to be super excited and supportive like his family has been :nope: She has always gotten worked up very easily, like anxiety and stress, and has been dealing with a lot of emotional stuff and depression since the death of my dad and most recently my brother. I am afraid that telling her I am pregnant might hurt her health-wise :shrug: I don't want to keep this a secret, just not sure how to go about sharing the news with her... and when...


----------



## mummy2_1

Welcome fallon. I hadn't seen the other thread before making this one, a lady from the other thread kindly gave us the link t share the cute September graphics. Anyone is welcome to either thread. Think were all happy beyond belief to have our bfp no matter how it came about. I only just realised it was pal before joining. But ur right we all need buddies now so ladies feel free t join both.


----------



## mummy2_1

Mamabunny they are so funny. I was going to tell my work with my son taking a book in saying I'm going to be a big brother or a tshirt saying the same.


----------



## choc

Welcome ladies! 
I took my Tesco tests back and exchanged for clear blue. The pack had one normal and one digital, did the normal one today and will do digital tomorrow. 
Had to have a little mid afternoon sleep today!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww mummy2 that would be adorable! I saw a maternity shirt online that says "This is my last one. I'm serious this time." :rofl: I so need it!


----------



## Fallon

Thanks MamaBunny! :)

Regardless of what's going on in your family, I bet they will be happy for you! How can someone not smile at the thought of a baby entering the family? Maybe it will bring her joy and not anxiety? Hope so :)

I had a miscarriage early on last month, so we are wondering when to tell people too. I've only told my best friend about both pregnancies. No one else even knows about our loss last month. So because of that, I feel like I don't want to wait too long to tell people because it will be weird, if God forbid, something happens again... and I don't want it to be unknown to my family and I'd rather tell them first "I am pregnant" rather than "I was pregnant". So I really don't know when we will tell them. I think if we get past week 6, I'll feel good. Though honestly, I feel a strange calm right now, like it's going to be alright and I'll surely meet this little guy, who I already think is a boy by the way :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

FX for a sticky lil bean and a H&H 9 months to you Fallon! :hugs: I'm hoping for a boy. I did some Chinese gender predictor thing online and it says I'm going to have a girl :growlmad:

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Fallon

Thanks! I don't put much stock in a chinese predictor BUT for the fun of it, I'll go see what I find


----------



## Fallon

Thanks mummy! :) Yes, very happy to be here and have other preggo ladies to chat with. It's not the same chatting with non preggo ladies, especially when this is my first time :)

Anyone have a books they recommend? Just on what to expect etc. I know there are tons, so if you have a favorite, I'd love to know of them.


----------



## mummy2_1

It's fun to do,, im predicted a girl.. Time will tell


----------



## Fallon

I found a few different calenders, 2 said boy and 2 said girl. 

When we started TTC i knew I wanted to wait till I give birth to know the gender, so I won't know for quite some time.

It will be fun to stay in touch and see who was right about their inclination.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fallon I read Belly Laughs: The Naked Truth About Pregnancy and Childbirth by Jenny McCarthy while pregnant with my DD. It's a humorous, straight to the point, relatable description of what you will experience during the months of pregnancy. I recall one of the chapters was titled "Passing Stonehenge: Constipation" :haha: It's not a super lengthy book, but something fun and lighthearted to read maybe in addition to a more serious book. 

I just gave my partner a book for Christmas titled The Dudes' Guide to Pregnancy: Dealing With Your Expecting Wife, Coming Baby, and the End of Life As You Knew It. Same concept, but from a man's perspective. I read a few parts in it and got a good laugh :laugh2:


----------



## Fallon

Thank you MammaBunny! Humorous material is right up my alley, I will check that one out :)

Stonehenge constipation sounds like no fun at all, haha.


----------



## Court28

Hi,I thought there already was a September thread (end of summer miracles) but ill join here too.
im 4 weeks today, due sep 9th. My big boy is 15 months and also born in September (his group is called sweetpeas as well so its a bit weird :/ lol)
Lots of cramping going on here, amd occasional throbbing? Not sure if that's normal or what haha. Midwife appt in a week, and first scan should be in two weeks.
My bfp was at 9dpo, and the lines are really dark which happened quickly! Nausea started the day baby implanted and ive been having trouble eating. I wasn't like this until at least 5 weeks with Leo!


----------



## Fallon

Hi Court! Yes there are two threads going for September Sweetpeas :)

My due date is Sept 10th with my first, so I am not at all wise to feelings. I am experiencing many tummy sensations, not throbbing though. In the past, I have felt a throbbing that feels like my heart beating through my stomach (non-pregnancy related) could it be that? 

Food aversion already? Oh no! ha, I don't look forward to that one. I can't imagine not wanting to eat my fav foods.

Hoping you (and us all) can put aside much worrying and just enjoy the ride ;)


----------



## Court28

Its crazy how full on it has been for me so soon. I remember finding out I was pregnant with Leo and had like a week of no symptoms but knowing I wad pregnant and it was surreal but very very different this time. I have been so so grumpy which hasnt been good with family over for a Christmas lunch and also a wedding on the 27th. Glad to just be home with husband and child now and can be grumpy all I like haha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Court :hi: Your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Fallon

Haha! Well enjoy being freely grumpy ;)

I get pretty grumpy with AF, so I fear for my hubby. He's already "made" me cry a few times this week over.... nothing. I feel so silly.

I think I'd rather have full on symptoms rather than none, only because your mind will start to put negative thoughts out ;P So I've been hot and slightly nausea, with some stomach discomfort, but I welcome it all as it, to me at least, means my body is preparing and that really eases my mind.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My man surprised me with a text asking if I'd like to have lunch with him today and that he would be bringing me Subway to work :dance: It was delicious! So he is on my good list... for now :winkwink:


----------



## Fallon

Good man! ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah I think he may be starting to get the hang of this whole daddy-to-be role. Rule #1: cater to mommy-to-be :thumbup:


----------



## Fallon

Yea, I need to get to work on that myself... ;)


----------



## SparklesHeart

Thanks for the sept signature thingy! 
Hi to all new members!
Been a bit busy here so not been on, so just catching up on posts!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies and congratulations! Hope it's ok if I hop in here...I'm due Sept 7! Just thought it'd be nice to go through the next 9 months with ladies who can empathize! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## ellahopesky

lets hope these first few weeks pass quickly so we can start to relax!! feel so anxious xx


----------



## ellahopesky

just did the chinese gender predictor thingy... I'm predicted a girl.. we shall see :) xxx


----------



## Fallon

Hi there! I agree, it's nice to have other who are going to be going through the same things over the next 9 months. Especially for first time mamas like me. I'll need so reassurance from time to time I am sure :)

Pierce is ADORABLE!


----------



## Fallon

ellahopesky said:


> just did the chinese gender predictor thingy... I'm predicted a girl.. we shall see :) xxx

Do you "feel" like you know the gender? I for some reason just feel a boy. I'll be happy either way, it's just my gut feeling.


----------



## confuzion

mummy2_1 said:


> Thanks confuzion, what's an op? And what graphic is it? Il have a look Lol.
> 
> Congrats felicia.
> 
> Spicyorange I don't know if I have to go.to the Dr's to have it.confirmed, they rang the midwives for me.last time and I.was under a fertility Dr last time so.il ring.and see what they say.

OP = original poster :haha:.

Do you want me to write the code that would link the graphic back to this particular thread? I see a lot of ladies accidentally popping into the PAL thread because of it :haha:, not that we mind! But that will bring new members that see the graphic here. And you can write the code on the first Post for new members to add. 

I will write up the code then edit this post and add it to it.


PHP:

[url=https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]


-ETA: added


----------



## mummy2_1

Thanks.confuzion. I'm trying to add to the op but it won't add without showing the accutual graphic. Il have another try in the morning. Thank you. For everything. And h&h 9months to you


----------



## confuzion

You can add [php*] in front of the code and [/php] after it and it will put it in a little box like above (you have to remove the asterisk*).

Thanks to you as well ;)


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies!!! I'm due September 3rd.

Fallon - I read somewhere that a study found that if a mother has no gender preference, her intuition on the gender was right 70% of the time. With my first pregnancy I felt so strongly from day one that it was as boy, and it was! Kind of interesting. This time I'm feeling it is a girl.:flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fallon said:


> Do you "feel" like you know the gender? I for some reason just feel a boy. I'll be happy either way, it's just my gut feeling.

I just knew Pierce was a boy from very early on...stick with your instincts ;)

Grateful ~ Is your DS an August baby too (I noticed your ticker)?


----------



## Fallon

:hi: hello! That's quite interesting! Did you find out you were having a boy prior to birth? Hubby and I both agree waiting until the baby is born is the way for us.

Hopefully I'll be able to see if your intuition was right, now I'm curious ;)


----------



## knobby

You can add me to the list! I am due September 3rd! :happydance:

Got an early BFP at 9dpo on Dec 20th. This will be our first baby. We have been TTC for a year and a half. I have a history of miscarriage, caused by chronic endometritis, and this was my first cycle since my surgery in November that diagnosed it and since being treated with antibiotics. So we got super lucky! Hoping and wishing for the best that everything will go well this time and we get to meet this little one.

My first appointment and ultrasound will be next week (I'll be 5w5d). They want to see me early because of my history. My doctor also ordered a blood test to check my progesterone, which I did today at the hospital lab near me. Progesterone wasn't an issue before but I think they are covering their bases.


----------



## knobby

I made a badge before I realized there was already another one! I almost scrapped it but I noticed on the August Fireflies thread they have a couple different badge options by different members. If anyone would like to use the one I made here's the code:

https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg


PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL]


----------



## Lirpa11

Just figuring out what yummy mocktail a to make for New Year's Eve here :) thinking maybe a sunrise n Virgin colada yum


----------



## Court28

Just took the last of my pregnancy tests. Having withdrawals already haha


----------



## mummy2_1

Haha congrats ladies. I'm loving our thread. I love the septmeber graphic tou have and might use that one as well if u don't mind. Hahahaha ladies we are so lucky....



Feeling tad emotional this morning
All my earlier symptoms have disappeared, but I took my last frer and it's stronger then my first and a couple of ic's just to comfort myself lol vhowseveryone feeling today. 

I will start a front page list soon


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby I'm due September 3rd as well! I like that badge, super cute! FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months! :hugs: Court I know what you mean... I have one HPT left and am trying to hold out before I use it. I kind of want to get a pink dye test, like an FRER or Dollar Store cheapie (if they're pink?). I just love seeing the lines appear! :happydance: Lirpa yum that sounds delicious and makes me super thirsty!

So yesterday we went to dinner with his dad and grandparents. I put on my fave skinny jeans and had a huge muffin top. It was really digging into my lower tummy and very uncomfortable. My shirt accentuated it as well. It's kind of that awkward stage where you don't look pregnant, don't feel pregnant, but feel very fat and bloated and some clothes just don't work :nope: I tried a slim shaper thing on my midsection then ended up removing that, changing my shirt and using a hair band through the button hole of my pants and around the button. It totally ruined my evening and I was nearly in tears during the drive to the restaurant as my bf assured me I looked beautiful :cry: I need to stock up on leggings/yoga pants and sweatpants :thumbup:


----------



## SparklesHeart

I feel like I'm having a girl, but our children go boy,girl, boy at the moment so am not sure if it's just my ocd'ness or my instincts! We don't find out til baby is born so in for a long wait!
Just excited that our family will finally be complete.

Ah mamabunny I get you, I have worked hard on body after each pregnancy and when the early pregnancy bloat kicks in and I can't bare to button things up I switch to leggings and longer tops, or skimming dresses. I have some money from Christmas so going to treat myself in the sales


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok so apparently I've been wrong about my due date and it's September 2nd... ? I have no idea how I got 3rd but just did two due date calculators and both said Wednesday September 2nd 2015 which would make sense as the first day of my last menses was a Wednesday on November 26th :dohh:


----------



## choc

Wow this thread has moved fast! Welcome to all who have joined. I am going to do my digital today and then that's it for testing. I'm nervous!


----------



## mummy2_1

Yay choc, wI'll.u share a.pic?? If have loved to have done a digi but promised oh no more. Hahaha I've just booked my first midwife app at end of Jan. Feels more nervous and real now


----------



## choc

Yes I will try and post a pic. I need to ring docs too after I've done it. I'm scared!


----------



## mummy2_1

Fx for.digI choc, already know it's gonna be good result but know what u mean lol. Can't wait t see it.


----------



## TattooedMamma

Hey girls! 

I'm due 4th Sept, would love to join you all.. 
I got my bfp on 28th but had a bit of a weird ov time (4 full days of positive opks) so kina knew I was preg from then (strange I know!). 

Congrats all and a h&h 9 months :kiss:


----------



## choc

Here we go!
 



Attached Files:







20141231_111101.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## choc

Welcome tattooedmamma


----------



## ellahopesky

Yay choc! How exciting xx


----------



## ellahopesky

Where are we all from ladies? I'm from the uk x


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm live in Australia, but I am originally from usa.

In 4-6 weeks I will be leaving to live back in usa after being overseas for 9 years :)

In the process of sorting DHs green card and visa


----------



## TattooedMamma

Thanks choc :) 
It kina hasn't fully sank in yet

Oh I'm from n. Ireland


----------



## choc

Thanks girls. 
I'm UK


----------



## Grateful365

xoxo - Yes my DS is an August baby! Our babies are very close in age! In fact they look like they are the same exact age! Was your DS born on August 4th?

Fallon - Yes we found out the gender of our son before he was born. I would like to do a surprise this time but DH says "NO WAY" LOL :haha: I really do think its a girl. 

Choc - YEAY!!!!!!!! Love to see those digi's

How is everyone doing today? Who has told their families yet? Did any of you tell your OH in any special way?? I love hearing those stories :flower:

AFM: I'm not having any real symptoms at all except for feeling more tired in the evenings. My first appointment won't be until the end of February at 12 weeks....how am I ever going to wait that long to see baby?!?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## Fallon

Yey Choc! Gotta love those words ; )

Grateful365 - Feeling great today :) Maybe not in a couple weeks, but so far so good.

I have only told my best friend, we are trying to decide on how to tell our families. We aren't waiting for any specific time, just want to tell them at once and not individually, so it may take a little planning.

Last month when I found out I was pregnant, I bought a cute fluffy brown bear full body onesie with with ears on the hood and told my husband to look at the new pjs I just bought. He pulled them out of the bag and looked confused til I whipped out the digital test that said "Pregnant". It was our first month TTC so he was surprised as I was.

This time was different as we were both a little scarred by the loss. I tested that light pink line on 11dpo and he was reluctant to take it. So we both tested on digital the next day and then he accepted it. Last night I got a pink line that almost matched the control line and I think that's when we both smiled even bigger to see that so far, at least my hgc levels have risen quite a bit in 3 days which didn't happen last month! I'm not worried anymore. Thought I would be for longer. Though, I'm sure the next stomach cramp I get will send me back to worrying :roll:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm in USA... Northern Ohio. Pretty sure we will be finding out the gender of the baby, as I left it up to him since it's his first and he wants to know asap. We have already told his family. On Christmas Eve we had to go to both sides of his family so he bought a little pair of baby Nike Air Jordons (he's hoping for a boy) and put them in a gift bag and at each home we had the great grandparents sit in front of the rest of the family that was gathered and reveal the "gift". 

My son already knew since the day I tested (2 days prior) because I was pretty emotional but my daughter had no idea. We did the gift reveal to her on Christmas Eve as well. Everyone was so excited and his one grandma even cried tears of joy. It made me feel really good. My family won't react the same I'm sure, especially my mom. She had me at 43 so is much older and has been dealing with emotional distress since the death of my dad in 2009 and my brother just this year :cry: We haven't been speaking much and I am not sure how to handle her with this... :shrug:


----------



## mummy2_1

Bless you fallon.. It's a scary and amazing time. Fx you have a h&h 9months.

We're not telling anyone until our 12 scan. Although think I will have to tell my boss sometime before this to get.the time off.work for app and to arrange maternity and things. I'm very shy about personal stuff and don't look forward to telling anyone my news
I'm so happy to be pregnant but don't enjoy the attention. It gives me anxiety and I'm very uncomfortable with the looks and chatter
Although I enjoy it on here. Maybe bcos it's not face to face, god am weird


----------



## Grateful365

We told our immediate family, but won't tell the rest of the world until after our 12 weeks scan too. 

mummy - how do I put that bottom Sweet Pea graphic as a clickable pic in my sig?


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm in the UK too.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Grateful365 said:


> xoxo - Yes my DS is an August baby! Our babies are very close in age! In fact they look like they are the same exact age! Was your DS born on August 4th?

He was born on Aug 4! He was due the 19th, but came at 38 weeks (precipitous delivery)! 

How I told my DH: I had Pierce take the FRER to his Daddy <3 My DH was a firm "no" for having more, so this was a big surprise! 

I'm in the US -- East Coast :coolio:

Fallon ~ Hurray for darker lines! Keep sticking LO!! :baby:

Lirpa ~ Yay for moving back :plane: I wonder how long it'll take you to readjust to driving in the right side of the road! My BFF lived in Melbourne for 6 years and it took her a long while (on isolated roads) to remember which lane to stay in :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

xoxo- Wow, so cool they are the same exact age. My DS was originally due Aug. 11. So a week early. We might have more August babies! I bet DH was very surprised! So cute you had your DS take the test. We made a little video saying it was an early Christmas present...and then had video of the digital test before the "YES" came up....so that he got to see it too. Then ended the video with a pic of DS and I holding the + test. I love surprises.:thumbup:


----------



## Fallon

mummy2_1 said:


> Bless you fallon.. It's a scary and amazing time. Fx you have a h&h 9months.
> 
> We're not telling anyone until our 12 scan. Although think I will have to tell my boss sometime before this to get.the time off.work for app and to arrange maternity and things. I'm very shy about personal stuff and don't look forward to telling anyone my news
> I'm so happy to be pregnant but don't enjoy the attention. It gives me anxiety and I'm very uncomfortable with the looks and chatter
> Although I enjoy it on here. Maybe bcos it's not face to face, god am weird


I don't think you are weird at all. My whole life I have felt that way. I prefer to blend in and not stick out. I don't like attention on me either. I'm certainly more comfortable writing rather than face to face.

I am quite excited to be pregnant though and can't wait to share the news. I want to do a home birth and that's all I'm worried about is hearing others who disagree with my choice. I know my grandma will freak out.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Grateful ~ What a great video idea! And yes, we may very well have more Auggie babes! 

Fallon ~ You can have a lovely home birth. When you tell people your plans just say it matter of fact leaving no room for conversation or debate...ok, easier said than done :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Just saying "home birth" I think freaks a lot of people out. Maybe people just don't understand and think its some high risk thing. Very cool you are doing that Fallon! I'll be so interested to hear about it. I know a few people who only do home births and they wouldn't have it any other way - it's worked great for them.


----------



## Court28

Im in New Zealand. 
Actually getting sick of the cramping now, it's really freaking me out :(


----------



## mummy2_1

Wow home birth that's amazing
I read it's.safer to give birth at home now with all the viruses u pick up from hospitals


----------



## ellahopesky

i had a home birth with my 4th and i can honestly say it was the best thing I've ever done! highly recommend it xx


----------



## xLaura

Court28 said:


> Im in New Zealand.
> Actually getting sick of the cramping now, it's really freaking me out :(

I've been having such bad cramps, it's concerning me loads now. I know I had them last time aswel but they seem to painful for such a little thing in there haha.


----------



## NurseGinger

EDD September 9th! Im a little lightheaded at the moment and tired. Took a sip of decaf coffee and had to throw it out, made me tummy upset. boooo! Hope everyone is ready to ring in the new year! if you already rung it in, i hope it was a wonderful time xoxo


----------



## NurseGinger

Fallon: i am very shy too about big news. I only told my close immediate family and couple of friends. I told my mom to go ahead and tell everyone else in the family for me because i do not want to be at a family event announcing it. I'm not big on a ton of attention. I saw how my family acted when my sister announced it and im like "nahhh my mom can tell them while im at home sleeping!" LOL.


----------



## Fallon

xox4angel - Good idea ;) 

Grateful365 - I think you are so very right. People think you just pull some person out of the yellow pages and they come over, ill equipped and uneducated to deliver a baby. 

mummy2_1 - Yes, that is one reason of many that I feel more comfortable in my own home. Hospitals are great for many reasons, I just feel that giving birth is something our bodies were made to do, and i hear so many positive things about home births, that I know it's right for me. It's less expensive, less serious..if that makes sense :) If a situation arises that calls for a hospital birth, then I have no problem switching my plan.

ellahopesky - Awesome to hear! Will you be doing it again?

I was already set on home birth, then I saw a documentary on youtube called The Business of Being Born. That sealed the deal for me!


----------



## Fallon

I hear you! That's not a bad idea at all ;)


----------



## mummy2_1

See I'm too scared to give birth anywhere but a hospital. I'm crazy when giving birth, I freak out, (who doesn't) I'd feel even less on.control at home, whigh is backwards rli, I have anxiety but haven't had a panic attack since before my son was born. How will you ladies feel facing friends and colleagues and family and keeping quiet if your not telling yet. I visited family yesterday and found it easier then I thought. But. Think work on Monday is going to be difficult


----------



## choc

I'm the same with the attention thing. I told my best mate yesterday and that was great, but I'm nervous to tell anyone else. I don't want a big deal made until after my scan but don't want to wait that long to tell my mum. Can't win then really can I!


----------



## mummy2_1

Haha choc am the same. I'm enjoying my secret. Buts it's bursting to.come out when I'm around family and friends. Works gonna be a tuffy


----------



## choc

I will tell my boss on Monday and maybe the rest of my team, I'm not sure yet. 

My stomach cramps have gone. I know lots of ladies find them worrying but I found them reassuring as I'd had them since ov. I miss them as they were my only symptom really.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy new year ladies! I woke up with terrible cramps which scared me... turns out I just had to use the restroom. I decided to use my last HPT and of course two blue lines :happydance: Does the darkness of the control line matter? It was fainter than my test line, which was super dark! I wasn't hungry really all day yesterday and that worried me too but I think I'm gonna make up for it today. My boobs are still so sore and now my nipples hurt as well. I hope I don't wind up with two watermelons on my chest by the end of this! :holly: First to do of the new year - run to the department store and buy their stock of stretch leggings :thumbup: I'm not telling my boss or coworkers until after my 12 week appointment at least. I'm nervous about it.


----------



## Grateful365

Fallon- I saw the business of being born too. Very very interesting. Nearly swayed me to home birth! I did have a very good experience in the hospital though, much better than anticipated. I had a good birth plan that they followed very well so things went as I had hoped for. I had a very hard time getting the baby out, so because of that I think I will stick with the hospital this time too. I'm so excited for you! I'm sure it will be a wonderful experience!

I think I will be waiting to tell my work until after 12 weeks too. I'm an independent contractor so my job has no maternity leave....not quite sure what I will do about that!:wacko:


----------



## Court28

Ended up in hospitap yesterday for bad abdominal pains, ive had cramping since the beginning which was mild, but have started to have sharp stabbing pain too and I started freaking out. Because im only 4 weeks 2 days they said nothing would show on ultrasound, but they took my bloods and my hcg levels came back as 640. According to the internet, that would indicate im in my 5th week but im definitely just 4 weeks so hopefully just one strong wee baby! No diagnosis for the pain, just have to go back in if it gets more severe or I start bleeding. Fun way to spend new years day haha.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh no court! Hope nothing is wrong and that you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2_1

That's good hcg levels for four weeks. Hope the pain eases and ur comfortable soon. I'm worried about telling my boss. They are a family run business and very family orientated and I know they will be very supportive and happy for me I'm just scared to tell them


----------



## choc

Hope you are feeling better court x


----------



## Fallon

I could be crazy too when I give birth... I just don't know it yet ;) I have seen a few home births where the women were saying "I changed my mind, I want an epidural, take me to the hospital!!" I hope that's not me! 

I have friends and family in Texas and New Mexico that have had great experiences birthing at a hospital, but I hear worse about here in Las Vegas. I do have a hospital 2 miles away from my house, JUST INCASE :) so I feel good.

Saw my mom yesterday, it was a little weird not telling her but I think it was easier than I expected too. My husband was sure I told her, haha. But i didn't. 

I'm self employed for a year now, so I don't have to worry about work mates and I'm grateful to be able to take it easy when I need to as pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Fallon

Court28, saw the word hospital and was scared for you. I've had sharp pokes all evening for the past 4 days and the first day I was all kinds of nervous, but so far, all seems well. Wishing you comfort and calm thoughts :)


----------



## xLaura

Hope everyone had good New Years. I started with a head ache around 10pm so went bed but then got woke up at 12 with all the fireworks and my head was spinning! I stumbled to the bathroom and was throwing up! Stupid migrane! I really need to speak to my doctor for something to safe to take whilst pregnant, I was lucky last time that I only had one throughout 9momths but considering I'm so early on think if better get something prepared just in case.

Does anyone else suffer from migranes?

Luckily OH got up with LO (well after I woke him 3 times to get up with him haha) so I hada lie in to catch up with sleep I lost last night. Then today I've took the decorations down and cleaned all up and found places for all of LO new toys. Quite proud of myself but I am shattered now.


----------



## Fallon

I have had migraines off and on since I was 8 years old. in the past years, I take Excedrin Migraine and it works great for me. Not sure what I'd do either if I got one. Let me know if you find a safe remedy ;)

Hope you can catch up on some lost sleep!


----------



## mummy2_1

I used to get migraines before I had my son. (touch wood) I haven't had them.since. I do get aggressive headaches that leave me.unable to stand or walk. Bit they pass. Im getting.nasty headaches since finding.out I was pg this time. But I'm.coping with them. Only.taken paracetamol once
Does anyone know of any home remedies for normal headaches too??


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fallon I saw my mom yesterday too and didn't share my news with her. It was weird but I'm glad I'm waiting a bit. Will likely tell her after my first appointment. I'm nervous...


----------



## Fallon

I hear you! My dad, brother and niece all have January birthdays and we are going to have a dinner with everyone sometime this month, which would be the perfect time to tell them since it's not often we all are together at once. The thought of telling them has also made me so nervous! All those eyes staring at me - haha. 

Whenever the time is right, good luck! I look forward to hearing about it :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Mamabunny how was the get together with your mom?? I'm happy to see you all speaking or trying. Hopefully it went well. Xoxo


----------



## MamaBunny2

It was really good, thanks! She had gifts for my kids because she was sick with bronchitis over the holiday and had a card with a gift of money for me. I didn't know she was doing gifts for anyone else but her small grandkids so I felt bad I didn't have a gift for her :nope: Her birthday is the end of this month so I'll do something nice for her then :thumbup: She is having a hard time dealing with the loss of her son and got a bit emotional at one point, which was ok because I understand. All in all we had a good visit and will hopefully do it again soon so she can see my kids more and also I would like to eventually share my news :winkwink: Hopefully she takes it well...

Oh my gosh my boobs hurt so bad!!! And my nipples too! :holly: Him and I were getting frisky earlier today and he grabbed one of them and I yelped in pain! :haha: I don't recall my chest hurting so bad with either of my previous pregnancies :shrug: Could be worse though... so I'll deal!


----------



## choc

Fallon said:


> I hear you! My dad, brother and niece all have January birthdays and we are going to have a dinner with everyone sometime this month, which would be the perfect time to tell them since it's not often we all are together at once. The thought of telling them has also made me so nervous! All those eyes staring at me - haha.
> 
> Whenever the time is right, good luck! I look forward to hearing about it :)

This is how I feel, I want everyone to know but just don't want to make the actual announcement! I find it so embarrassing. Wish I could fast forward it to a week after everyone knows when we can all just chat about it without fuss!


----------



## mummy2_1

My last pg, I told a close colleague and asked her t tell everyone. I liked it as I wasn't the one announcibg it, but then everyone individually came to me to congratulate me which was many more times the embarrassment. Can't win.


----------



## choc

Well I finally rang the doctors. I have an appointment with a doctor on Monday as they need to confirm the pregnancy apparently. It's a brand new surgery that I've joined as we have just moved to a new area so it's the first time I see my new doc. Hope he's nice!


----------



## Fallon

Yeah, I told my husband last night that we should just text everyone and get it over with :D Haha. I didn't expect to feel so nervous.

Hope your doc appt goes great!


----------



## choc

Thanks Fallon!


----------



## Grateful365

Court and xLaura - How are you feeling today?? Much better I hope!:thumbup:

Mama - Glad you had a nice visit :flower:

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Court28

Im feeling mostly fine. Still crampy but most of the sharp stabby pain has gone. The nausea is coming and going and so many times yesterday I nearly vomited! 
Im bloating so much I actually look reasonably pregnant which is weird haha. 
Anyone else have a really heavy feeling abdomen and pelvis and almost waddling already?


----------



## Grateful365

Court, I have a heavy "full" feeling in my abdomen too.


----------



## Fallon

Yes, I am real full in my stomach. Feels different than non-preg bloat. But I too could fool someone that I'm further along because of how I'm protruding. My stomach hasn't stopped doing one thing or another since I got my BFP

The most noticeable feeling overtaking me is fatigue. My whole body feels almost achy (folding laundry was really hard??!) and my eyes get heavy and I must nap. Started yesterday. It's barely 9:20am here and I already napped for an hour. I feel really good at the moment though!


----------



## xLaura

I've got a real bad head ache again :( other than that the sharp cramps pains have mainly gone but I've got the "full" sensation in my tummy. It's weird cause something so tiny makes it feel so full n there lol. 

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## mummy2_1

I've had terrible.headaches again, but so does the oh, unless he's having sympathy pains, tmi but.I've been constipated for over a week and only today has my bloated tummy gone.down. Anyone else having symptoms??


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm so tired today and the backs of my legs ache at times as well as I find myself being grumpy for no reason.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you! I got my BFP Dec 26th and I'm due September 8th with #2! My DD was born 8/31/13 so these 2 babes will have close birthdays. I've had my HCG drawn 3 times due to an ectopic and other losses and all looks good so far so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Fallon

Welcome Gwenylovey! Congrats on baby #2 :)


----------



## cutieq

New follower. It's great to hear and compare symptoms!

Mainly experiencing sore boobs and nips, hot flashes, occasional nausea but no puking and random tiredness. Hits me like a big truck. I can lay down for :30 and I'm good to go! Excited to go on this journey with all of you!


----------



## mummy2_1

Q' ladies, has anyone had a psychic guess ur up coming pg or gender, I was working one night bout 6 yes ago, a stranger walked up t my till and said when ur ready u will have a girl. Ha! I had a boy 4years later lol. Anyone believe in it??


----------



## mummy2_1

Welcome new ladies, love your ticker cutieq


----------



## xLaura

Welcome to all new followers. :)

Oh my days my nipples are so sore! I've normally got fairly flat nipples but there always poking out now haha. I'm not used to it.


----------



## choc

Welcome new girls! 

My symptoms seem to have all gone. I'm scared.


----------



## xLaura

Choc your dp keeps making me want choc cake haha


----------



## choc

Lol, sorry!


----------



## cutieq

My psychics for me although my friend swears she is and she my first would be a boy. My DH, Chinese gender prediction and dreams say girl.

Choc, my symptoms come and go a lot. The only consistent one is sore bbs.


----------



## choc

I told my mum today and now feel like, shit what if I told her and now it's all gone wrong on the same day.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome new ladies and happy 4 weeks xLaura!


----------



## mummy2_1

Choc try to stay calm. I have moments where I feel no symptoms.and worry going to the toilet I will see blood on the toilet tissue. Anxiety is normal. Think positive. Xxx


----------



## Fallon

Choc, After two days of down right sleepiness and tummy action, this morning I feel none of them. I'm taking it as the calm before the storm. Hopefully you can enjoy the break and not worry :) I'm sure you're fine as I'm sure I am. I've seen it's common for symptoms to come and go. Everyone is just different. :hug:


----------



## choc

Thanks ladies, I'm trying to keep calm. It's all too scary. We told our parents today and I'm due to tell my close work colleagues and boss on Monday and so I'm feeling a bit panicy. I've felt the odd cramp this afternoon which is normal for me so that's a little reassurance. It's just the back ache and queasiness that have gone.


----------



## cutieq

Just know that telling them doesn't change anything. And you now have plenty of support.


----------



## mummy2_1

Fallon- I like that, calm before the storm.lol


----------



## Fallon

mummy2_1 said:


> Fallon- I like that, calm before the storm.lol


:shipw:


----------



## cutieq

Hilarious! A great way to think about it. I'm longing for more symptoms but should enjoy this calm!


----------



## Court28

Tmi but yesterday I had horrid diarrhea cramps all day which really freaked me out! Im hoping its gone now as I was just starting to quite enjoy being pregnant again. The bloat is still insane, and when I breathe in, a bump still remains, I wonder if the bloat will ever go down, or if my proper baby bump will just grow from this.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Court I have major bloat! I have been looking for a belly band in hopes I can wear my regular pants more comfortably and not be in leggings and sweats all the time. I just feel flubby right now... I can't wait for a real bump! Oh and I so feel ya on the doodoo cramping. I woke up with it the other morning. Sometimes it's bad and I get worried it's something else but nope just gas or poo!


----------



## mummy2_1

Oh the joys of pregnancy, I can't stop trumping


----------



## stephaniexx

Can I join you ladies? 4 weeks today, due 13th September :D 

It's baby #4 for me!

Congrats everyone x


----------



## Fallon

Congrats and welcome Stephanie! Your baby is due on my husbands birthday! Ours is due on the 10th :D


----------



## NurseGinger

I had a psychic who told me i had a soul of a baby boy following me around and that he chose me to be his mother when im ready, she also pointed out how i found my father passed away and the whole layout of his apt. and where he was positioned.... i had no idea who she was, she doesnt know my family so it was CRAZY... my apt had weird stuff going on, idk if anyone believes in ghosts but i do i had things go on that was pretty creepy... one of my friends friend who was able to connect with the other side came over and said there was a little boy, we did an evp session and i said "are you the soul of the little boy the psychic said was attached to me" all of a sudden we heard a baby crying (none of my neighbors have kids and it was like it was in my room, i have it on recording)... 2 gender predictor charts said I was going to have a boy, however another one predicted my lunar age and said a girl.. I've had dreams of having a boy so i hope its a boy. I want one of each one day but i am FX for a boy to be my first. I know some of that stuff seems farfetched but it happened and i still cant believe it at times.


----------



## Fallon

Hey Choc, how are you feeling today? 

I'm having yet another quiet day symptom wise, Trying to appreciate it and not fear it.


----------



## choc

Fallon said:


> Hey Choc, how are you feeling today?
> 
> I'm having yet another quiet day symptom wise, Trying to appreciate it and not fear it.

Hi Fallon, feeling a bit better today as had a really watery mouth again earlier and a wave of nausea. Stomach has been cramping too in its usual way. 
Still petrified though!


----------



## Fallon

Though it seems backwards, I'm happy you are feeling a bit sicker! :D


----------



## Court28

I had my first vomit of the pregnancy last night *sigh* was hoping maybe this pregnancy would be different to my first but apparently not. My midwife appt is in two days, im surprised she wanted to do it so early but im looking forward to calling up and booking my scan eeek!


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies! I'm thrilled that I got my :bfp: this morning and based on lmp EDD is Sep 17 so I'm excited to be sweetpeas :) Still super early and that makes me nervous as I had an early loss in Aug at around 5 weeks but for some reason I feel better about this one. The entire time I was expecting last year I just knew something wasn't right and kept thinking it wasn't going to stick. Line was darker this time sooner than last time so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Fallon

Hi AngelOb! Yey for your BFP! I too had an early miscarriage this past November. Having fallen pregnant again on my very next cycle I can see there's a difference and I fully understand what you mean about feeling better about this one.

Here's to a happy and healthy sweetpea for us all :D


----------



## Tink_

Hey, I found today that I am pregnant :) Due 13th of September!

I also had a m/c last cycle but feel much more confident about this one, although very nervous. Fingers crossed though and also wishing the two ladies above me lots of luck too. 

x


----------



## Fallon

Congrats Tink! Thanks for the well wishes. Hope this little guy sticks around for you as well.. Yours is due on my hubbys bday ;)


----------



## xLaura

I've just done my clear blue digi (I was putting off doing it for some reason) and it says 'pregnant 2-3' woooo! Makes it seem so more real actually seeing it in words. 

Question for those in the uk. Do you need to see the doctor to tell them your pregnant? Or can you just tell reception and they inform the midwife? I made an appointment last time but it was a waste of time as she said congrats, go to reception and tell them to refer you. Really don't want to drag my toddler to the docs (they always run late) for no reason.


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats Tink! I feel the same about still being nervous despite feeling better about this one. Hoping for a H&H 9 months for all of us


----------



## Fallon

xLaura, I'm saving my last digi for next week to see the same result :D


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations new ladies. Welcome to september sweetpeas.

Laura I'm.in.UK and this time round I had to ring midwives for booking app. The Dr's gave me their number as they no confirm the pregnancy first.

Any new symptoms ladies? Everything seems to have calmed down for me, I was getting a Lil worried until I read a similar post about all being well even if symptoms disappear


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome new ladies! :hi: Tink and Stephanie you're due on my partner's birthday! Ginger that's some wild stuff! I'd say there's got to be some validity to it. I watch the Ghosthunters series on TV and get chills! I find that stuff fascinating.


----------



## NurseGinger

It was for sure wild! i hope it does mean something, and i also watch ghost hunters, ghost adventures, any paranormal stuff haha LOVE IT! Hopefully it does mean something!!


----------



## choc

Laura I rang my surgery and asked the receptionist. With my last pregnancy I didn't see the doc, just got referred straight to midwife but this time I asked if I need to make appointment with doc or midwife and they said the doc needs to confirm the pregnancy. So I'm seeing him tomorrow. 

Girls I think I'm going to tell my close work colleagues tomorrow but don't know how to announce it! Everyone will be chatting about their Christmas break and one lady went on an amazing holiday which will be the hot topic when I get in. I don't want to go in and just ignore that or steal the attention away from her if you know what I mean?! 
Any ideas? I'm so bad at over thinking things! I just need a line, like 'hey guess what guys' or 'I've got something to tell you'. God I really need to get a grip, it doesn't matter how I say it does it?! I always have to have a 'plan' though! 
Sorry for the ramble, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## cutieq

Choc, evert time I try to plan, it never properly comes out anyway. I say just work it in where you can, I had a little adventure of my own or I got an extra special gift this Christmas or however you can fit it into the convo. I totally understand you being nervous. I'm not telling until 12 weeks and I'm already anxious about breaking the news.


----------



## choc

Thanks cutie, I know I need to just chill! I starting feeling queesy earlier so if the ms is coming then I may as well tell the people I work with, as last time I had it bad and they really had to look after me. Also I need to tell them as they are bound to ask me to stand on chairs to reach stuff/lift stuff. Otherwise I would wait till 12 weeks and just flash the scan picture at them, which I find a much easier way to do it and that's how I will tell the rest of the staff when the time comes.


----------



## Fallon

Mummy2_1, Symptoms slowed for me to for about 48 hours. This afternoon though my stomach is back to dull aches, bloat, overly tired and dizziness. 

I came to the conclusion that it would be silly for me to expect symptom every single day. Even more silly to expect the exact same ones to never come and go. Enjoy the good days when you get them as I know none of us have seen the really bad yet :laugh2:


----------



## aries_22043

Hi all, 
May I please join this group.
I am 5w3d with my first child. Congratulation to all moms and praying for healthy and sticky beans.
I m guessing my due date is Sept 3rd but I won't know for sure until my first scan which is 4 days from now for the Dr. to tell me the exact due date.


----------



## xLaura

Welcome Aries :) 

I rang the doctors surgery and asked if I needed to see the doctor and she just took my details and said she'd send them to the midwife. She did make me laugh though, she asked how I knew I was pregnant! lol! I'm excited to hear off the midwife now and get things in motion.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi aries :hi: Our dates are pretty close! My EDD is September 2nd. I am 5 weeks 5 days along today :happydance:

After having Wednesday-Sunday off the past two weeks I'm back to full M-F work weeks :sad2: I got really used to getting extra sleep and I'm afraid I'll have little energy. Or I could be put in a situation that will force me to reveal my "secret". So far I feel good, but my lower belly has felt crampy more so that normal which worries me a bit... but I'm sure it's just my "morning sickness" doodoo again :laugh2: I was sure to bring snacks to keep my stomach from sounding like some angry bear in our quiet offiice :thumbup: I'm planning on telling my boss and coworkers around 12 weeks.


----------



## Tink_

Mamabunny, thank you for the welcome! I like your comment about taking snacks to work because of tummy sounding like an angry bear otherwise. Just like me, eek!


----------



## MamaBunny2

The hunger creeps up on me out of nowhere! Today I brought oatmeal, Pop Tarts, a fruit cup, carrots sticks and ranch. I also found a chicken bouillon cube in my purse which is perfect for today because we got snow last night and it's super cold this morning so I'll enjoy sipping on that at my desk. I also try to drink plenty of water. I bring my tall plastic bottle and fill it up throughout the day. I've been craving deviled eggs and have yet to eat some so perhaps I'll boil some eggs and bring to munch on. I'm used to getting up in the morning and rushing out the door and not eating until my lunch break but now I have to make the time to pack some food or I will suffer, plus I don't want to deprive my lil bean it's nourishment!


----------



## choc

Welcome to all who have joined! 
Well I felt terrible this morning, so so sick and just managed to force some breakfast down. Then it was just a few waves of nausea through the day. With my son I felt massively sick all day everyday til 6 months. I was hoping it would be different this time. But it led me in nicely to telling the girls at work, I feel sick...... Then they guessed!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww I so badly want to tell people! His mom is dying to share the news as well as I'm sure he is. Even though I don't have a history of any complications I just feel better waiting a bit longer if I can to be safe. 8 weeks seems so far away :brat: I'm really going to try to hold off telling my coworkers until 12 weeks...


----------



## choc

I am not telling anyone else, but we work so closely and I wouldn't be able to hide it from them if I'm feeling rough.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I understand. Fortunately for me I haven't experienced MS with my two previous pregnancies and haven't so far with this one. No one has picked up on the absence of my morning cup of coffee and the fact that I've replaced it with many small snacks/meals throughout the day along with a large bottle of water and frequent bathroom trips :thumbup: Just hoping I'm not asked to lift anything heavy which I normally ask one of the guys out in the plant to assist with that anyways. I just feel like I should wait til after my first appointment and also be sure to share the news with my mom before everyone else. Regardless of what I assume her reaction will be I feel she is entitled to know before we go announcing it to everyone else non related and such.


----------



## choc

I agree, I told my mum at the weekend so that she new before my boss and close colleagues! 
You are lucky having no ms, I hoped so much I wouldn't have it this time but doesn't look like that's going to happen. Feel so sick right now.


----------



## mummy2_1

Has anyone been sick yet?? I thought it was too early to get sick, just nausea, but so close to throwing up my breakfast, I feel sick as soon as I get hungry and I'm hungry alot. Surely this is too soon. Back to work today since.before Xmas. Sooooooo tired...... Had t try so hard t remember not to pick anything heavy up, so close to telling my boss too but think it's still to early. I get so close to blurting it out then get embarrassed about saying it so don't 

Think il have to write it on a post it and hand it to my.boss hahaha 

Anyone else told family. Friends, bosses? How'd they take it


----------



## Court28

I have been sick, was horrible and brought back all the memories of my previous pregnancy haha. 
Today I am getting some antenatal bloods done, and finally picking up my prescription for folic acid and iodine! Nervous about the bloods lol.
midwife appt is tomorrow, pretty sure she will be doing the referral for ultrasound then so that's cool. I'm excited to have a date to countdown to!


----------



## Fallon

No sickness here yet. very light nausea/dizziness here or there but very manageable. 

We still have only told my best friend.

Choc, look how easy that worked out for you telling your workmates! Nice :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww bless.you. I'm.counting down to booking in appointment. Think the scan will make it feel more real for me. I still think I'm dreaming half the time. Hope I don't get ms again. It was so awful first time round I was sick until 26 weeks with my lb


----------



## choc

Feeling less sick now I've eaten. It was definitely at its worse this morning. 
I had my doc appointment and he has booked me in with the midwife on the 16th!


----------



## knobby

I think morning sickness is starting? I felt yucky and uncomfortable starting this weekend. The thought of some foods makes me feel ill. My gag reflex is very sensitive too. But then I have good moments where I feel absolutely fine and I will eat but sometimes, moments after I finish, I regret it because the food in my stomach makes me feel uneasy again. It feels like very mild nausea and is very uncomfortable, but I haven't thrown up yet *knock on wood*

I have also been having mild hormonal headaches that just add to the whole icky feeling.


----------



## mummy2_1

Anyone have home made remedies to make ms easier. My oh would bring me a glass of cold milk so I could sip in between ms when I had my lb, and my comfort was a towel t have ready to gag into when I dry heaved. Sori for tmi.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I haven't had morning sickness as in feeling nauseated or throwing up... but I have noticed an upset tummy trend with me the past couple weeks. Even today I have had cramping, almost like possible gas pains, that have lasted since I got to work this morning. I tried to use the restroom earlier with a successful solid #2 :happydance: Though it wasn't anything worth a trophy I hoped it would make the pain stop but it really didn't. I ate a cup of oatmeal, some carrots and ranch dressing, a cup of warm chicken broth and drank a bottle of water before I left for my lunch break. On the way home on break I got excruciating pains in my lower abdomen so bad that I was clutching my stomach and leaning forward, breathing through it until it went away. I got home and immediately used the restroom in hopes I could let out a gigantic monster fart or have another, bigger, better #2. Sorry terrible TMI but let's just say my type of morning sickness involves throwing up from my rear end :rofl: I seem to be feeling better now but I was pretty worried with the cramping and sharp pains. I ate some frosted shredded wheat with milk before heading back to work and am sipping some warm chicken broth again and drinking more water. I also brought a potato with butter and sour cream to eat if I get hungry again. I jokingly texted my partner that his kid is already a "little sh*t" :laugh2:


----------



## Fallon

oh man, mamabunny, that was hilarious! Haha. I can relate to you thus far, I have more stomach issues than, nausea and puking. Toilet required either way :D

p.s. when your stomach feels like it's gonna implode/explode or else you might die, monster farts are the best ;)


----------



## NurseGinger

I had a couple days where I had a few mins of nausea but it left as quick as it came. I've felt good the last couple of days. I'm able to do #2 but I also eat fiber cereal every morning which helps. Makes me wonder if it's the calm before the storm lol my sisters sickness didn't hit till 6 weeks, Ill be 5 weeks Wednesday.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My partner has a lactose issue so suggested that perhaps I could be acquiring one with the pregnancy, or maybe something else, and should try avoiding dairy for the week. Are you kidding me man?! You're telling a pregnant lady to avoid food she loves?! :trouble: I have been craving colby jack cheese and have yet to get my hands on some. I love cheeses and sour cream and yogurt and cottage cheese and milk with my cereal to name just a few. That's just out of the question. I think he wants me to live a life of restriction with him :winkwink:


----------



## xLaura

My ms didn't start till 8 weeks last time .... Then I was sick every single day, all day. Up until the last 4 weeks where it slowed down to once a day every couple of days! I remember saying to my mum I wish I felt sick so that I knew I was pregnant, I really regretted saying that the rest of the pregnancy. 

I just hope I don't get it that bad this time. No idea how I could cope with a toddler as well as I spent most of my day on the bathroom floor lol.


----------



## choc

Laura mine started at 6 weeks last time and ive felt horrible today and I'm 6 weeks tomorrow! Arh, Im dreading it being as bad as last time. I nearly cried this morning thinking I can't do it again, I just can't! I was back at work today too which didn't help.


----------



## NurseGinger

I've noticed I'm sooooooooo thirsty since getting my BFP. I can't get enough water especially the last couple of days. It sucks.


----------



## AngelOb

I haven't felt sick but today I have been super gassy (sorry if tmi) constantly burping throughout the day, I swear I tasted lunch all the way to dinner. I read that it's common in pregnancy but I'm wondering if it's a weird symptom to have so early. Otherwise today hasn't been too bad, my bbs are finally giving me a break. 

Think I'm going to go in for blood work this week to make sure everything is progressing the way it should. I've only told 3 of my closest friends and my mom. We don't want to tell too many people since we had a mc in Aug that was pretty hard for us.

I feel you on the water/excessive thirst ginger. It's the same way for me right now.


----------



## aries_22043

mamabunny - when is your first scan? Since we are so close in the dates, I just want to know as I will have mine this Thursday, not sure if we can detect a heartbeat at this early stage yet. I m so much like you, never eat breakfast but now I try to be good and carry a bag of cereal to munch on on the way to work, i can't eat with milk as i m lactose intolerance.
Laura - did you hear back from the midwife yet? When is your first appoinment (sorry if I missed in the earlier posts)
For me, symptoms wise, light morning sickness, feeling really nauseated only when I am really hungry or after I eat really full. The weird thing is that I don't get up and pee during the night (yet), is that normal? I am able to sleep through until the morning. Do all of the moms on here wake up multiple times at night to pee? Just curious


----------



## Court28

I have had to go pee during the night but mostly because mr 15 months still wakes multiple times during the night, and co sleeps for a few hours, so I am awake anyways


----------



## xLaura

Aries - no I haven't heard off midwife yet, if I remember rightly I don't think my appointment was until 9 weeks last time and it came through around 7 weeks. 

I don't think it's unusual not waking up to wee this early. Everything is still so small and not squashing everything yet. However when I do wake up I'm dying to go. Actually I'm like that anyway, so that's prob nothing to do with pregnancy lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

aries my first appointment with a nurse I believe is the 21st of this month, at 8 weeks. Pretty sure it's just to go over mine and family health history, discuss what to expect the upcoming months, answer any questions I have and possibly check my weight and BP and I think they give me a goody bag with parenting and baby magazines, samples and coupons :laugh2: I'd be super excited if they tried to hear the heartbeat but I don't think that will happen until my 12 week appointment :shrug:

I don't get up to tinkle in the middle of the night really. My partner gets up at about 3 to get ready for work so sometimes I'll use the restroom then. I have days where I'm peeing what seems like 50+ times and others that aren't nearly as busy. I've had increased thirst as well and have been willingly drinking water over anything, which is unusual for me. I try to drink water anyways now just because I feel it's best.

I'm hoping today isn't crampy like yesterday because that really worried me. My partner is insisting I avoid dairy for a bit but I really don't want to :brat: I'm going to have to sneak a glass of milk and some cheese here and there to get my fix!


----------



## choc

Hey ladies hope you are all OK? Does anyone keep getting the fear? I have a day or two where I think it's all going to fine then a phase of being petrified that baby has stopped growing and I've had a mmc. I wish i could stop feeling like this.


----------



## cutieq

Choc, I don't know if that feeling goes away unfortunately. I know moms with no losses that have the same fear. It's natural, I think the key is finding the best way to comfort your fears and breathe through it.


----------



## mummy2_1

I get this fear on and off, some days I worry about going to the bathroom and seeing blood on the let roll and other days I think il be one of the lucky ones and every thing will be ok. I think the further on u get the easier this fear gets to contain but right now being so early I'm expecting some thING to go wrong.....


----------



## choc

I know you are right, that so many of us feel like this. It's just so hard.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 6 weeks choc! Even though I have never experienced a loss I worry too, just about everything. The cramping I had basically all day yesterday scared me to death! Then today I got an email with a newsletter from The Bump and it mentioned skin rashes and cholestasis, which is a rash that can be harmful to the baby. I developed a strange rash mostly all on my legs over the weekend and it comes and goes, flaring up more a night. As soon as I read that newsletter I freaked and called the doctor's office! Waiting on a callback, but in the meantime I've been Googling and I don't think I have cholestasis but because a rash developed it's not a bad idea to discuss it with a nurse. All I ate earlier today was a Pop Tart and drank a bottle of water so that concerned me as well but I made up for it at lunchtime :toothpick:


----------



## choc

Thanks Mamabunny!


----------



## NurseGinger

Mamabunny I also go on the 21st of this month for my first visit! Haha

Choco: I've never had a loss and this is my first pregnancy but I worry a lot! I hate worrying so much and some days I feel okay other days I freak and think so much. My bf says "stay positive!" Ha! . Hard to not worry when I have days i feel nothing and other days i feel stuff.


----------



## choc

Felt really sick yesterday but not today which doesn't help my fear. Ah I can't do this!


----------



## xLaura

I'm the same choc. At times I'm thinking about babies names but most of the time I'm thinking what's the point, it's not going to work out. I know I had worries last pregnancy but not this bad. :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

I don't recall any major symptoms with my first two pregnancies :shrug: Maybe I'm so obsessed with this one and have learned SO much more about TTC and early pregnancy that I notice every little thing. But I have days where I feel absolutely nothing. I have never experienced a loss but I still get concerned at times.

Ginger that's crazy! My appointment is at 3:30. I'm so anxious!


----------



## choc

Same here, I'm much worse than last time. It's like my luck must run out soon!


----------



## Court28

The midwife is meant to arrive at my house in 15 minutes eeeek. I get so nervous meeting new people haha. Cramping for me has pretty much gone now, and nausea has calmed down a bit, still feeling it in the mornings but for the first two weeks it was all day every day. Im wondering if its a bad thing that my two major symptoms are going away? Still peeing alllll the time lol, and still really moody. Tbh im pretty happy to get to 5 weeks. With every day that goes by, I feel more relaxed that this is it and baby will stick. I'll calm down completely after my scan/after 6 weeks


----------



## choc

Good luck court! Can't believe the midwife comes to your house, that's so good!


----------



## LockandKey

I think I'm due September 10th with #3, my first midwife appointment is the 26th, so it might change eventually. I got my BFP at 12 days dpo on New Years. I have an almost 4 yr old DD named Nora, and a 16 month old DS named Everett, so excited to see what gender #3 will be. I am definitely finding out too, the wait and anticipation is too much for me


----------



## ellahopesky

hi all hope everyone is well. 

had slight spotting last night and this morning, stopped now but doctor is sending me to the epu on thursday for a scan. not really sure what to expect but fingers crossed everything is ok xxx


----------



## aries_22043

i m glad everyone's day went well. 

For me, just got really bad runny nose like I literally attached to the Kleenex tissue box. I have been having a cold since the day we conceived, so like 4 weeks ago. Then got a flu with fever last week, could not take anything beside Tylenol. It is suck to have cold symptoms for like the entire month. I hope it won't affect the little bean inside.

In my culture, it is a bad luck if you shop for baby related stuff (clothing, cribs, picking out baby name, etc...) before your third trimester as you will increase your miscarried chance. What do you all think? Sometimes I feel like to take a peek at what they have at the baby stores but I am scared of the old wise tales, so I tried to refrained myself from doing anything baby related for now, until 3rd trimester kick in.


----------



## aries_22043

mamabunny - sorry to hear about your rash. Could it be because of cold weather and the skin acted up. I used to have rash on my leg during the winter and the Dr. just said to lotion it up. It helped.
Choc - i m always worried about this pregnancy. I don't know why they make us wait a long time before we can have the first ultrasound as I don't know how the baby doing. I rather they scan us like every 2 weeks to calm our mind.


----------



## AngelOb

Hey all, today was much of the same with gas and burping all day, now I'm a little bloated but no bad cramps like I had last time with my loss.

Choc I totally get the worrying, I'm so nervous about this one and know I will be heartbroken if I lose two in a row but I'm trying to be calm and tell myself that everything is fine.


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> In my culture, it is a bad luck if you shop for baby related stuff (clothing, cribs, picking out baby name, etc...) before your third trimester as you will increase your miscarried chance. What do you all think? Sometimes I feel like to take a peek at what they have at the baby stores but I am scared of the old wise tales, so I tried to refrained myself from doing anything baby related for now, until 3rd trimester kick in.

It is just a superstition. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen no matter what. So if you want to look at baby cribs and start thinking about names, I say go ahead!

My 5w5d ultrasound today was awesome. I don't want to spam it all over the place, so here's a link to my post on another thread where I posted the picture :) --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...see-your-6-week-scan-pics-4.html#post34615779


----------



## TTC First

Nice u/s knobby. What a proud Mommy posting babies first picture. 

Do you have other u/s set up?


----------



## knobby

TTC First said:


> Nice u/s knobby. What a proud Mommy posting babies first picture.
> 
> Do you have other u/s set up?

Yes, I have a follow-up scan in 1 week so we can see the heartbeat more clearly. :)


----------



## choc

Good luck ella, xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww so nice to see scan pic. First of the thread. Yay. Anyone dreaming of the future?
I let my self day dream of what the future might be like. In my mind I see another boy. My son and another boy playing together. It's a nice daydream.


----------



## xLaura

I occasionally dream of what it's going to be like. I also see myself with 2 boys, then again I've always seen myself with 2 boys.

However most of the time I'm like what's the point, it's not going to work out anyway. I don't know why I'm so negative, it's weird. 

However saying that I was tempted to buy a perfect prep machine yday as I saw one on offer. But 1) I really want to breastfeed this time and 2) im convinced it's not going to work out .... However it was a good deal ... I might still buy it. I bought things early on last time and it didn't really bother me, I just thought it's not going to make anything bad happen, if it does I can just keep it for the next one.


----------



## Aniri83

Hi Ladies! May I join?
I'm due September 14th with our first :) Congratulations to everyone else!


----------



## TTC First

oh xLaura, i am so with you on the pessimistic thoughts. I lost 3 last year around 6 weeks so although I have that bfp that people seek so bad for, I can't be happy. I was hoping for multiples so I have more chances of keeping at last one but at my last scan they said there was only one. Since then it has been so hard to be positive. Now I don't know if I will ever be out of that high mc risk time. I with thinks could go smoothly like i see some others doing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just realized... my September Sweet Pea is the size of a sweet pea now!
​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Was just reviewing and commenting on a thread regarding what foods ladies are cutting out during their pregnancy and figured I'd share since there are a few things I've recently learned of and some I had forgotten about. I didn't even think of this but when I saw a few comments regarding deli meats I recall something regarding that from my previous pregnancies. I Googled it and definitely won't be eating that or hot dogs, as it's very unsafe :nope: Since I got my :bfp: I've also completely nixed coffee and pop or other caffeinated beverages for the most part. I stick to water, juice and milk... though I'm starting to question the effects dairy may be having on me now. No more sushi :cry: I do eat cheese, even soft cheeses like bleu and goat as long as it's pasteurized :thumbup: And no more alcohol for me, of course! I have read you can enjoy a glass of wine every so often but I choose to just go without. 

I'm glad I saw the deli meat comments. My bf even brought me a cold cut Subway sub the other week for lunch but now that I know the risk I definitely won't be swallowing any footlongs anytime soon :winkwink: :laugh2:


----------



## knobby

Mamabunny, I am trying to be really careful with what I ingest as well. I did some research on artificial sweeteners since they happen to be in the gum and yogurt I used to buy and occasional beverages. A study found a correlation between women who consumed artificial sweeteners and preterm delivery. Another article says that it can affect the brains of developing offspring. 

https://www.whilesciencesleeps.com/pdf/617.pdf

https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v231/n5297/abs/231053a0.html

So I think I will stick with regular old natural sugar.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes! I didn't know that! Luckily I don't care for artificial sweeteners like Splenda or Stevia and think diet pop and anything else with artificial sweetener takes like butt :xmas21:


----------



## xLaura

I've been having a few cramps today and a really weird sensation ... It feels like I've got butterfly's in my stomach. (Not meaning I can feel movemnt) it's like I'm really nervous about something lol. Unless it's just me being nervous about the whole pregnancy sticking thing. It's really weird.

How did your midwife visit go? Sorry can't remember who had one yday.


----------



## Court28

I had one yesterday, it was good, she was lovely and we just talked about things and stuff! It was a booking appointment so just a lot of paperwork really. Still waiting for my scan date im so excited to have it!


----------



## choc

Glad it went well court! 
Welcome to the new girls! 
Ella how are things going?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's a little throwback of me right about 20 weeks pregnant with my DS.
All three of us went to senior prom! Yeah, I was THAT girl... :blush:

Now I'm super depressed that at 6 weeks I feel and look so bloated and flabby :cry:
I think I'll put a gym membership on our baby registry :thumbup:​


----------



## choc

God I wish I looked that good not pregnant let alone 20 weeks!


----------



## knobby

That is amazing Mamabunny, you don't even look pregnant in that picture at all!

I don't think there is any hope for me looking like that at 20 weeks. I am 5'1" and think I will show super early like others in my family. I enjoyed myself way too much in December with all the sweets for xmas, so I have a few extra pounds on me already.


----------



## aries_22043

mamabunny, you are sure one hot mama

I can't wait for my first OB appointment tomorrow, which will make me at 6 weeks exactly. I m kinda nervous, hope everything will go well as knobby's appt.


----------



## kdmalk

Super, super cautiously joining. Early bfp and edd of 9/20. I am terrified that I will have a chemical (even though I have never had one).... I'll feel better after Sunday when AF date has come and gone!


----------



## Mango

Hi ladies, I recently received my BFP. It's still early days so I'm taking one day at a time and hoping for the best... I'm feeling rather cautious and anxious. My DD is turning 7 soon so it's been a while since I've done this LOL ... According to lmp I should be due somewhere around Sept 19th.

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies :hi: Welcome to the gang!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got a belly band last night to try out. Basically, it allows me to wear my pants that I can't quite button and wear comfortably. I tried it on with a pair of tight fitting skinny jeans last night:
With the band...

With the band and a shirt over top...
​I'm wearing it today at work with a pair of regular fit jeans. Sitting at my desk is much more comfortable on my lower tummy but before I even left the house I noticed some slipping and sagging. I have to yank my pants up every so often but that kind of happens when I would wear them pre-pregnancy so not too big of a deal I guess. The one I got is from Target and is called the beband and was around $16 which isn't bad considering the band can be used throughout your pregnancy and postpartum. 

https://www.target.com/p/bematernity-by-ingrid-isabel-beband/-/A-13742281​
I read some reviews and they weren't bad at all, though someone mentioned the slipping. Another review recommended putting the band on first then pulling up your pants and folding the band over the waistline of the pants, which is what I did today but noticed the back part has come untucked out of my pants. I feel it would work really well with a pair of lighter material pants such as khakis or dress slacks. Wish I would've had this yesterday because my black slacks were digging into my lower tummy and causing cramps. So far I'd say it was worth it, especially since I can now eat comfortably without being limited to leggings and sweatpants :thumbup:


----------



## knobby

Good luck at your appointment today aries!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hey ladies! So I had my first scan yesterday at 5w1d based on when I believe I ovulated. Saw a gestational sac and yolk sac, so I'm happy with that! I have a follow up appointment in a couple of weeks to go back and hopefully see a heartbeat :) These weeks are going to drag....:wacko:


----------



## Mango

Had a quick doc appointment. She confirmed the positive and did a pap to ensure there was nothing unusual. I have to wait until approx. 6+ weeks for the first scan. Will try not to be consumed by it until then. Does anyone else feel a little on edge until they hear baby's heartbeat?

Also they prescribed my Gyno-daktarin for a yeast infection (pessary). They say it's safe to use but of course I have some skepticism. Anyone used thrush medication in early pregnancy before?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes Mango I was actually texting my partner today just a few minutes ago because I have been mild to sometimes horribly crampy and having diarrhea a lot so I'm worried. I don't have a history of mc but I don't rule it out as a possibility. My 8 week appointment is the 21st. I'm so anxious. I called the office today to get a run down on what will happen when I go. I was hoping they would try to listen to the heartbeat... but no :growlmad: Just an in office pregnancy test and a bunch or information like "Don't do this or that" and what to expect, blahblahblah. Ugh! :brat: I'm half tempted to order a Sonoline B doppler and try to hear our baby before my 12 week appointment which seems like FOREVER away. I told my bf that I would just feel better to hear our baby once. I suppose there's nothing that could be done anyways if something WAS to happen so I will try to stay positive and not stress myself out. I have not had any spotting whatsoever since like 8DPO so that's good :thumbup: I tend to be overly gassy and have had bad tummy cramps and was an active pooper before becoming pregnant (my partner is as well, one thing we can relate to each other on as gross as it sounds :sick:) so perhaps the hormones have my digestive system (and bum :laugh2:) in overdrive?


----------



## Mango

MamaBunny you are hilarious!! :haha: "active pooper"... We're like that with belching LOL

I feel the exact same way! I have no history of mc but like you said, it's always a possibility and nothing can be done to prevent it really. Just have to let fate take its course and hope for the best.


----------



## venapols

wow I've skipped a load because 28 pages is a lot lol

Im from the uk

due the 7th (although that could change)

pregnant with my 2nd after 3+ years of trying this time

have a 6 year old son

getting my betas back tomorrow and getting transfered for scan

announced to OH with a card 

had to tell the heads at the lab because they need to do special risk assesments but no one else knows yet

not telling until march hopefully (mothers day)

I always imagined id have a september baby but I never knew why, I think I just like that month


----------



## aries_22043

Ladies, I finally had my first ultrasound this morning. I am supposed to be 6w but it showed the bean developed at 5w6d, not to far behind. Dr was able to find the yolk sac, fetal pole, flickering heartbeat but he could not measure how fast per minute. Dr wants me to come back in another week to have anther scan. According to the Dr, everything is where it supposed to be at this early stage.

Knobby - when will you be back for your 2nd ultrasound? Mine will be Friday next week.

Gweny - congrat on your first scan. I am 5 days ahead of you. Hopefully at next ultrasoun we call can hear the heart beats.

Mamabunny - where can you buy the Doppler? I m right now entertaining the ideas of being able to listening to the baby's heartbeat at home. Dr said if next appointment goes well, I won't be seen again until 10w. That would be a long time to wait in between. You see, i m very impatient.


----------



## knobby

Aries, congrats on the scan! My second scan will be Tuesday next week. I will be 6w5d.


----------



## Court28

My scan is booked for Thursday 15th, I will be 6 weeks 1 day. I can't wait! Morning sickness has gotten bad again. Its so hard to parent when you feel ridiculously sick :(


----------



## Gwenylovey

aries_22043 said:


> Ladies, I finally had my first ultrasound this morning. I am supposed to be 6w but it showed the bean developed at 5w6d, not to far behind. Dr was able to find the yolk sac, fetal pole, flickering heartbeat but he could not measure how fast per minute. Dr wants me to come back in another week to have anther scan. According to the Dr, everything is where it supposed to be at this early stage.
> 
> Knobby - when will you be back for your 2nd ultrasound? Mine will be Friday next week.
> 
> Gweny - congrat on your first scan. I am 5 days ahead of you. Hopefully at next ultrasoun we call can hear the heart beats.
> 
> Mamabunny - where can you buy the Doppler? I m right now entertaining the ideas of being able to listening to the baby's heartbeat at home. Dr said if next appointment goes well, I won't be seen again until 10w. That would be a long time to wait in between. You see, i m very impatient.

And congrats to you - those scan results are perfect for where you are at! Btw, I got my Doppler, a sonolineB, on eBay and it was my lifesaver last pregnancy. Can't wait to use it on this one!


----------



## AngelOb

Wow I sure do miss a lot in a day of not being on the threads. It's awesome to hear that those who had scans everything went well. I have a check up on the 22nd and I'll be exactly 6w. I want to schedule something with a regular ob but that has to wait until after feb 1 when I am on insurance so I probably won't get to see my bean until after 8w. Makes me nervous with a previous mc but today was af date and it passed by normally as expected so it's a small victory.

Mamabunny I would switch with you in a heartbeat for an "active pooper" I have the exact opposite right now and its making my life miserable. All worth it though in the end...


----------



## cutieq

Court28 my scan is on the 15th as well! I'll be 6w5d


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies i dont want to butt in incase im not preg but can i just ask if anyone had implantation bleed and when you got your faint line? Thanks and congrats to you all x


----------



## xLaura

I'm so jealous of all you having early scans,here you have to wait till 12 weeks unless there's a problem of you pay privately. It's so long away :( 

Nausea is setting in for me now, me and LO went town yesterday and I thought I was going throw up everywhere as I walking around - thankfully I didn't!

Not pregnancy related but I had a massive scare last night, I'd not realised LO had turned the hob on so when I turned the oven on to cook tea and left it on, I later smelt smoke to which I opened the door to realise the whole house (apart from the room we were in at the time) was full of thick smoke. So I shoved LO in the porch and went into the kitchen to discover a cardboard box on top of the oven was on fire, so I put it out, and then couldn't see anything as it was so full of smoke so ran out picked up my LO and ran next door banging on his door. When he opened it I handed him LO and ran back round shouting 'it was on fire' I then re entered to discover a tea towel was also on fire so put that out and opened doors to let the smoke out and then left again as I was coughing so much on the smoke! My neighbour then came round and opened all windows - and then took me round his house and made me cup of tea to calm down and wait for the smoke to calm down. It was so scary!

So a warning to all those with kids already please please check your ovens before cooking (something I always thought I did but obv not) incase little hands have been messing. Also a warning for all those who haven't got LO yet, to check when your babies finally come! 

Oh and another thing up we've no idea why our smoke alarms didn't go off, they work but didn't go off. Our house was FULL of smoke so I don't see what happened. Soon as my oh came in from work he's orderd a new set of detectors, so whilst your passing your alarms today just give them a quick check :)


----------



## Aniri83

I'm really jealous of all you having appointments and scans this month.

I have an appointment with my midwafe on 20th but it will be just documents and talk. I booked a private scan for Feb 3rd, should be 8 weeks by then and should be able to hear a heartbeat...I really hope everything will be fine and that baby is healthy


----------



## Mango

venapols said:


> wow I've skipped a load because 28 pages is a lot lol
> 
> Im from the uk
> 
> due the 7th (although that could change)
> 
> pregnant with my 2nd after 3+ years of trying this time
> 
> have a 6 year old son
> 
> getting my betas back tomorrow and getting transfered for scan
> 
> announced to OH with a card
> 
> had to tell the heads at the lab because they need to do special risk assesments but no one else knows yet
> 
> not telling until march hopefully (mothers day)
> 
> I always imagined id have a september baby but I never knew why, I think I just like that month


Hi Vena, I have a 6 year old as well! DD turns 7 soon though so I'll have a quite large age gap but I think she's going to be so excited and helpful once she finds out. Probably won't explain to her until I hit 2nd tri.



MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ladies i dont want to butt in incase im not preg but can i just ask if anyone had implantation bleed and when you got your faint line? Thanks and congrats to you all x

Hi MummToAmberx, I did not have any implantation bleeding with my first nor this one (so far that is). I got a "dark" line a 8/9dpo and I'm def sure of the dates.


----------



## venapols

Mango said:


> Hi Vena, I have a 6 year old as well! DD turns 7 soon though so I'll have a quite large age gap but I think she's going to be so excited and helpful once she finds out. Probably won't explain to her until I hit 2nd tri.

yeah were waiting too tell DS too, it still seem so sureal... im worried about the age gap hes got into some bad 'only child' habits, he seems to of developed 'sibling rivalry traits' towards the cats and gets very bossy when it comes to things smaller than him (dispite being perfectly well behaved round adults)


----------



## MamaBunny2

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ladies i dont want to butt in incase im not preg but can i just ask if anyone had implantation bleed and when you got your faint line? Thanks and congrats to you all x

I had spotting on 6 and 8DPO and got a very bold :bfp: on 11DPO. I hadn't tried testing earlier than that.


----------



## MamaBunny2

venapols said:


> Mango said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vena, I have a 6 year old as well! DD turns 7 soon though so I'll have a quite large age gap but I think she's going to be so excited and helpful once she finds out. Probably won't explain to her until I hit 2nd tri.
> 
> yeah were waiting too tell DS too, it still seem so sureal... im worried about the age gap hes got into some bad 'only child' habits, he seems to of developed 'sibling rivalry traits' towards the cats and gets very bossy when it comes to things smaller than him (dispite being perfectly well behaved round adults)Click to expand...

My daughter will be 10 1/2 and my son will be turning 14 a few weeks after the baby arrives. Huge age gap! I'm starting all over again :dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Haven't been posting lately because I've been dealing with some intense morning sickness that goes on all day, everyday. Having a hard time caring for my 17 month old at times! Hoping it goes away real soon.

Hope your all doing great!!


----------



## Laidee

Good morning ladies! Would you mind if I join? I just found out that i'm pregnant with my baby #2. According to the due date calculator, i'm due mid September!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Laidee :hi: Congrats and welcome!


----------



## venapols

got me betas back... its 51

obviously low for cd39 but high enough to be positive (as was the pregnancy test) and if I Od a week late (wasnt tracking this cycle) then I may only be 18 dpo instead of 24 dpo

got a prescription for folic acid and had my urine sent to the lab because I have a lot of lucocytes but im pretty sure its nothing

docter said he will get reception to phone clinic and the clinic will book an early scan but I have a feeling that will take week and end up being a not so early scan lol


----------



## Mango

MamaBunny, that is a huge age gap but hey you have even more helping hands!!

Is anyone else not experiencing any symptoms at all? I have some general fatigue bu otherwise nothing. No cramping, no nausea, no breast tenderness... nothing... I hope that's not too strange. When does it usually kick in?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango said:


> MamaBunny, that is a huge age gap but hey you have even more helping hands!!
> 
> Is anyone else not experiencing any symptoms at all? I have some general fatigue bu otherwise nothing. No cramping, no nausea, no breast tenderness... nothing... I hope that's not too strange. When does it usually kick in?

I know, right?! My son seems to be happy about it, or at least ok with it :shrug: He asked me if he could tell his girlfriend (oy, yes he has one. I'm still getting used to that! He's my baby!) and seemed very anxious to share the news with someone. My daughter is very excited and I know she will be right there helping out. Her dad (my ex husband) just had a son the beginning of October so she's been spending a lot of time at his house and absolutely loves her little brother. I've asked my kids to not openly share our news with everyone yet and explained why. I just feel better waiting til at least 8 weeks, even though I don't have history of mc I don't assume that it couldn't happen to me.


----------



## Laidee

Mango said:


> MamaBunny, that is a huge age gap but hey you have even more helping hands!!
> 
> Is anyone else not experiencing any symptoms at all? I have some general fatigue bu otherwise nothing. No cramping, no nausea, no breast tenderness... nothing... I hope that's not too strange. When does it usually kick in?


Well, i'm still super early...just a little over 4 weeks, but the only thing i feel are random twinges in my breast and an occasional twinges/cramping. But nothing really noticeable. Oh yea, and fatigue! But then again, I haven't had any coffee in two days so it's hard for me to gauge any real changes. I'm hoping nausea stays away though. Last pregnancy was rough in the beginning.


----------



## Mango

*MamaBunny *it's nice that they are already playing an active role so early. I agree though, better to hold off telling many people just to be safe. I worry about the things that can happen too

But I need to stop using the internet to search for answers to my questions... that causes so much unnecessary worry :dohh:

*Laidee *I'm about 4 weeks as well. I guess we will see what happens as time progresses. With my first the morning sickness was horrible so I figured this time around it would be as well. Maybe we'll be lucky and not have it at all.


----------



## Gwenylovey

xLaura said:


> I'm so jealous of all you having early scans,here you have to wait till 12 weeks unless there's a problem of you pay privately. It's so long away :(
> 
> Nausea is setting in for me now, me and LO went town yesterday and I thought I was going throw up everywhere as I walking around - thankfully I didn't!
> 
> Not pregnancy related but I had a massive scare last night, I'd not realised LO had turned the hob on so when I turned the oven on to cook tea and left it on, I later smelt smoke to which I opened the door to realise the whole house (apart from the room we were in at the time) was full of thick smoke. So I shoved LO in the porch and went into the kitchen to discover a cardboard box on top of the oven was on fire, so I put it out, and then couldn't see anything as it was so full of smoke so ran out picked up my LO and ran next door banging on his door. When he opened it I handed him LO and ran back round shouting 'it was on fire' I then re entered to discover a tea towel was also on fire so put that out and opened doors to let the smoke out and then left again as I was coughing so much on the smoke! My neighbour then came round and opened all windows - and then took me round his house and made me cup of tea to calm down and wait for the smoke to calm down. It was so scary!
> 
> So a warning to all those with kids already please please check your ovens before cooking (something I always thought I did but obv not) incase little hands have been messing. Also a warning for all those who haven't got LO yet, to check when your babies finally come!
> 
> Oh and another thing up we've no idea why our smoke alarms didn't go off, they work but didn't go off. Our house was FULL of smoke so I don't see what happened. Soon as my oh came in from work he's orderd a new set of detectors, so whilst your passing your alarms today just give them a quick check :)

So scary, glad all is ok!



MamaBunny2 said:


> venapols said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vena, I have a 6 year old as well! DD turns 7 soon though so I'll have a quite large age gap but I think she's going to be so excited and helpful once she finds out. Probably won't explain to her until I hit 2nd tri.
> 
> yeah were waiting too tell DS too, it still seem so sureal... im worried about the age gap hes got into some bad 'only child' habits, he seems to of developed 'sibling rivalry traits' towards the cats and gets very bossy when it comes to things smaller than him (dispite being perfectly well behaved round adults)Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter will be 10 1/2 and my son will be turning 14 a few weeks after the baby arrives. Huge age gap! I'm starting all over again :dohh:Click to expand...




Mango said:


> MamaBunny, that is a huge age gap but hey you have even more helping hands!!
> 
> Is anyone else not experiencing any symptoms at all? I have some general fatigue bu otherwise nothing. No cramping, no nausea, no breast tenderness... nothing... I hope that's not too strange. When does it usually kick in?

No symptoms here other than fatigue! It's strange because even with my miscarriages and ectopic I always had sore bbs, but this time nothing! What sets my mind at ease is that I've had three blood draws 48 hours apart and numbers have looked great. It is a little unsettling though and I often forget that I'm pregnant!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango I agree! Google can be so helpful but also your worst enemy! I was Googling "diarrhea in early pregnancy" and it just HAD to auto add "miscarriage" at the end :wacko: So of course I clicked that one and got myself all worked up. But aside from Google, I have a few friends that have suffered losses and also from reading some BnB ladies' experiences on here I just know that anything is possible and I shouldn't count myself as "safe" quite yet.


----------



## knobby

Congrats Laidee and welcome to the thread! 



Mango said:


> Is anyone else not experiencing any symptoms at all? I have some general fatigue bu otherwise nothing. No cramping, no nausea, no breast tenderness... nothing... I hope that's not too strange. When does it usually kick in?

Symptoms I have been having are sore/enlarged breasts, leukorrhea both yesterday and today (the gush of fluid down there really freaked me out until I could get to the bathroom), fatigue, mild headache, mild nausea/gagging at times, low appetite, and last night I had little pains in my uterus. I have also have a feeling of fullness behind my pubic bone especially when laying down.

The breast symptoms I have had since a few days after I ovulated. The nausea/appetite issue I started feeling around 5w2d. Headaches have been on and off since maybe 4 weeks. But everyone is different with their symptoms and some just have none at all so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Fallon

Mango, I also am having few symptoms. I've had slight nausea a couple times, exhaustion for a few days, sore full boobs and waking up starving at 3-4am, cramps and bloating. Symptoms eased for about 2 days, then came back, now symptoms have eased again for about 3 days. The only constant I have is sore full boobs and a stomach (dull) ache here and there.

I know twogirls who never had morning sickness or any major symptoms through their whole pregnancy and one who started with ms at 8 weeks and it kinda stuck around. All had healthy babies. The interesting thing is the two with few symptoms had boys and the other had a girl. Maybe just a coincidence? 

Either way, I am just enjoying each day as I can't control one way or the other. Wishing you the same! :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Sorry haven't been on lately. I'm starting to experience intense anxiety and sadness and so mean. Been wanting to be left a lone. I go to doctor the 21st and plan on talking with her about it during my first visit. It's a struggle especially when my bf is my best friend and we never argue to now I'm pregnant and I cant stand when he breathes my air so I lash out. It's a struggle and he's the only one I am getting pissy with. Everyone else I am fine. He left for a few days till Monday to give me space but he still struggles with giving me space and leaving me alone by texting and at times acting immature. Uggggg hope everyone is doing good and staying warm!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Ginger I'm so sorry to hear! I'm just glad to see that you are doing OK health-wise I freaked out for a moment wondering if something had happened :wacko: We are all here if you ever need to vent! :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

It's hard. I even tried breaking it off with him which is crazy. I'm just full of emotions and I hate it. My mom said she was bad when she was pregnant with me. My brother and sister she was fine but with me she was crazy. It just sucks :(


----------



## Mango

NurseGinger said:


> It's hard. I even tried breaking it off with him which is crazy. I'm just full of emotions and I hate it. My mom said she was bad when she was pregnant with me. My brother and sister she was fine but with me she was crazy. It just sucks :(

Ginger with all of the changes and hormones, I'm sure it can be difficult. But the important thing is that you recognise it, so hopefully that in itself will be a huge help... try to find something to curb your stress perhaps... a good book... a pillow to throw or punch at... icecream works wonders too :flower:


----------



## AngelOb

*Laidee* Welcome and congrats!

*Ginger* Sorry to hear about the hormones and emotions taking control of you. Sucks that the ones we are closest to take the brunt of it. It'll calm down, just try to find something to take the stress away.


----------



## cutieq

Ginger, I think it's just important to communicate where you can and make sure he knows it's hormones. I don't think they have any idea what our bodies and brains go through. Sounds like he's very understanding though. I'm sure it will get better. :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

I agree with cutieq. Make sure he knows that it is just hormones and he shouldn't take your need for space personal. Hopefully neither one of you will take it personal and things will get back to normal.

I went through a little bit of that for a couple days, so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi ladies, sori I've been absent for some time. How is everyone feeling?? 

I plan on telling my boss next week, it's earlier then I'd planned but we have a meeting mid week and there will be some one to one time, that and im bursting to tell her. Anyone have any ideas how to announce it?? 

As for symptoms I'm Sooooooo exhausted....... Back ache........and constantly hungry. I want to eat my body weight in creme eggs and hibernate.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey all 
i just got my bfp this morning im not sure how many dpo as cycles are everywhere but going by my last period im due around september 11th. im going to the drs on monday so will prob confirm then.:happydance:


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats upsy daisy


----------



## cutieq

Congrats upsy! 

I'm fine except for a little anxiety about feeling so normal. I will probably beg for these days in a few weeks.


----------



## Court28

So.over.morning.sickness! It has been really hot here and I've been dying!! I really just want to get to second tri and get more energy back and hopefully not feel as sick.


----------



## Mango

Congrats and welcome UpsyDaisy!


----------



## babydreams85

Hello! I got my (early) BFP yesterday. Due date will be sometime between to 23rd and 25th. Will have to have a dating ultrasound to get a more accurate date, since my O day isn't 100% clear. 

I got my Pregnant 1-2 on CB Digi today...so that's always a good thing! :thumbup: I know anything could happen at this point. I have had 3 MCs in the past (before my son), so I'm always thinking about that possibility. 

Hoping that all of us have a H&H 9 months!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats babydream here's to h&h 9months.


----------



## Mango

Congrats and welcome UpsyDaisy!


----------



## klabro

Hello ladies. May I join? I just had my first positive at 9 dpo and a positive on a CB digital with a 1-2. I had my first blood work done on Friday evening and I have my next blood done Monday morning. I'll be a little more excited after I get those results. Right now I have a EDD of September 21. We will see after the first scan! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to all!


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats UpsyDaisy, babydream, and klabro! Welcome :)

I've been feeling pretty normal today as well, not too worried about it though since I still have heartburn after every meal. I'm just doing my best to enjoy all of the moments good and bad.


----------



## knobby

Congrats babydream, klabro, and upsy daisy!


----------



## Mango

Congrats Babydream and Klabro


----------



## klabro

This time around I barely have any symptoms aside from some bubbles in my stomach and maybe a little more tired. I have PCOS (I'm an average sizer) I got pregnant on my first round of clomid which is why I am having early blood work done just to make sure the numbers look good. I'm VERY anxiously awaiting Monday afternoon when I get the results.


----------



## aries_22043

welcome and congrats to babydream, klabro, and upsy daisy. Healthy and happy 9 months to all moms.

My symptoms as of right now: sore/tender breast, fatigue, sleepy, hungry all the time, waves of nauseated come and go through out the day. The only good thing right now for me is that I can sleep through the night without having to get up peeing, see how long will this last.


----------



## upsy daisy1

thank you ladies!!! so excited to be here.

im feeling quite good so far, small waves of nausea and some food aversions. mainly sweet things and coffee!!!! craving salad cream which is strange lol:dohh: with my first child i had morning sickness from 6 weeks and all day heaving lol. this morning in bed i was feeling quite crampy in the lower abdomen like a mix of when your period is coming and your getting diarea( sorry tmi) please tell me this is normal?? im visiting the drs tomorrow after work so will feel more reasured of things then

how is everyone else feeling? x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies, can I join you? :flower:. I'm due around September 23rd. This will be LO number 3 for me, I have a DS (3.5) and DD (20 months) already. Very excited! I've been experiencing symptoms for about a week, mainly sore breasts, tiredness and a little nausea. Got my BFP and digi 1-2 on Friday :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations and welcome new sweetpeas......
I have days of excitement and then.days where I'm rli.calm and chilled.as I know just how long it is until.I hold my Lil baby. I rli wish I could sleep through pregnancy. Just hibernate until labour, or even after labour would be nice. Hahahaha how is everyone finding everyday life?? I'm soooo tired


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm feeling pretty tired too, I'm trying to pace myself although that is easier said than done with toddlers isn't it :haha:. My DD slept through the night last night a genuine miracle :haha:) so I'm feeling boosted today! 
Is anyone going to the gym/exercise classes through 1st tri? How are you finding it so far?


----------



## mummy2_1

I don't want t complain.and moan already, im so happy to be pregnant, but finding it rli difficult
My lb has been up the last three nights all night. Temp and cough
So I'm extra pooped, my back aches,, I have a migraine that hurts when I move and I'm in the middle of packing. Send me some of your spare energy Eleanor lol


----------



## kdmalk

How do I get my little sweet pea logo?! :happydance:


----------



## TTC First

I hear you guys, taking care of other kids. I am a foster parent and I have a 6 week old and a 4 month old. The good thing is that I can nap when they nap. I had 3 naps yesterday! I am 5w 5d and the ms and exhaustion is starting to get worse. I am happy to have the symptoms because I know the go is going in the right direction!


----------



## knobby

kdmalk said:


> How do I get my little sweet pea logo?! :happydance:


https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]



https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL]

Maybe mummy2_1 can edit the first post and put these codes in so people as people join the group they can find them easier?


----------



## Court28

I had a dream last night that I started bleeding red blood, so midwife said I was miscarrying and I asked for a scan and the ultrasound showed twins who were just fine. I can not wait for Thursday (my scan day).
How am I coping with normal life? ?? I spend most of my day as a stay at home mum crying and lying down hahaha. Exhausted is one word to describe it. My toddler is full on, never stops. I feel so guilty I can't be a better parent to him right now!


----------



## babydreams85

Thank you ladies, I'm thrilled to be here! I was in a group like this when pregnant with my son, and it really helped to have others at the same place in pregnancy. It was SO exciting when we started having our little ones. I would stalk constantly LOL! :haha:

Anyways, I am feeling...well, pregnant! Sore BBs and nipples, some cramping (it has gotten a little better, so maybe just from baby settling in), nausea (especially late at night and early in the morning), and exhaustion. I noticed the last one while chasing my toddler around this morning. :dohh:

Nice to 'meet' all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2_1

knobby said:


> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> How do I get my little sweet pea logo?! :happydance:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Maybe mummy2_1 can edit the first post and put these codes in so people as people join the group they can find them easier?Click to expand...

I will try. Not sure how to do.it but il have a go


----------



## choc

Hi everyone, I haven't been around for a few days as the ms has majorly kicked in now. I've been in bed all weekend and just crying on and off. I've no idea how I will manage work tomorrow, I'm scared. The only time I feel better is late evening which is crap cos I'm going to bed anyway. I really hoped it would be different this time but apparently not.


----------



## Eleanor ace

mummy2_1 said:


> knobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> How do I get my little sweet pea logo?! :happydance:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Maybe mummy2_1 can edit the first post and put these codes in so people as people join the group they can find them easier?Click to expand...
> 
> I will try. Not sure how to do.it but il have a goClick to expand...

If you can't do it let me know and I'll edit for you :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: to those of you who are feeling rough! It is definitely tough. I'm nervous for the symptoms to really kick in, hoping I get off easy this time around!


----------



## Mango

Eleanor ace said:


> :hugs: to those of you who are feeling rough! It is definitely tough. I'm nervous for the symptoms to really kick in, hoping I get off easy this time around!

Same here Eleanor, I have no symptoms at all except for some fatigue. Wouldn't mind skipping all the symptoms either. I had horrible ms with my first and wouldn't want to revisit that. It made working so difficult. So I really sympathize with the ladies feeling it already.

My scan is not until the end of month. They don't do early scans here (just teh regular 8-10 week scans)... so in suspense I sit... but it's forcing me to get on with life too.

I still haven't told DH. I'm trying to wait until his bday which is end of month.


----------



## lola85

Hi thought I'd pop in &#128516; due baby no2 mid sept we think! Got early scan on 2nd feb, cautiously excited as so early x


----------



## TTC First

choc said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been around for a few days as the ms has majorly kicked in now. I've been in bed all weekend and just crying on and off. I've no idea how I will manage work tomorrow, I'm scared. The only time I feel better is late evening which is crap cos I'm going to bed anyway. I really hoped it would be different this time but apparently not.

Hi Choc - we are the exact same days and weeks. I just started getting worse symptoms yesterday too. I spent my weekend on the couch sleeping. I had 3 naps yesterday. The ms is getting much worse. I also get this sudden hunger incidents where I have to eat NOW.

I keep reminding myself that all these horrible symptoms are my bodies way of telling me that everything is progressing as it should.

I have a scan in two days which will be exactly 6 weeks. Its really scary because thats when it tends to go down hill for me. This time it will be different :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! :hi:
I'm not 100% sure if I'll be due end of Aug or start of Sept but I thought I'd introduce myself anyway. I'm 36 and preg with my second. My first is 22m and quite a handful - so active! My nausea kicked in on New Years eve which was awesome :cry: and has been good a couple hours a day and terrible a couple hours a day but manageable most of the day so I'm grateful. With my first I was unable to eat or drink anything from 5.5 weeks up until 13 weeks! I lost 8 pounds and it was just awful. So the fact that I can eat and drink some stuff this time is good enough for me. 

We had our first scan on Thursday (my doc likes to have a quick peek to make sure things are in the right place) and I measured at 6w2d even though based on my fertility friend chart I was 6w6d. Hence the confusion around my due date - I think I'll know more in the next few week.

Congratulations to you all!!!! Hope we all have very sticky little beans :flower:


----------



## spunky84

Sept 10 here with #2. I just found out on the 5th. Totally unexpected and unplanned; however, even though the worst timing possible, DH and I have finally got through the shock and are excited (even though scared because of our circumstances).

No symptoms other than bloating, constipation, and gas. Last week was crying uncontrollably. With DD, the crying only lasted a week, so I'm not too worried that I'm over the crying (especially as I think a lot of that had to do with the fact that it was a very overwhelming week).

I originally took a wondofo (sp?) test as that's all I had. Then took FRER and a Clear Blue digital afterwards. I've taken a total of 7 tests over the course of Monday - Friday.

I really can't afford to be buying a bunch of tests, but not testing is making me super anxious. I just really want other symptoms to kick in to help reassure me even though I know that symptoms doesn't always equal good outcome and no symptoms equal bad outcome. I just need something to show up as I feel like this is all just in my head even though I have tests to prove it.

The clear blue digital was 2-3 weeks on the 5th and 7th, and finally changed to 3+ on the 9th. I just really hate this part of the first trimester. My first appointment isn't until the 27th (I'll be just a little over 7 weeks then). I'm assuming my dating scan will be some time within 4 weeks after that. I just want to hear a heartbeat and see that everything is going okay.


----------



## Tish5478

Hi everyone, mind if I join you? I got my BFP last week. This will be #2 for us as we already have the most wonderful little boy who turned 3 in November. I was very lucky (in hindsight) last time to not find out till I was already 8 weeks and so finding out this early this time is really stressing me out! I am so cautious as I have minimal symptoms (mildly tender boobs which vary in intensity, cramps last week but have now gone) and I keep repeating the test which is slowly driving me crazy! I don't necessarily want the symptoms - I remember last time wondering how on earth anyone copes being early pregnant with another child to think about, but I am so keen to know that all is well, as we all are I guess. I am hoping to have an early USS maybe next week which seems like an eternity away! I hope everyone is well today? xx


----------



## xLaura

Does anyone else not feel attached to their pregnancy? With my first I was so excited from the start - yeah I felt asif it was going to go wrong at times, but I could still plan and get excited but this time I just can't. 

I don't know why, I'm just convinced something Is going to go wrong. I don't even want to tell people cause I don't see the point. I just don't understand why I feel like this. I want to get excited.


----------



## Mango

Wecome Lola85, MrsChezek, Spunky and Tish!
Wow, lots of September ladies!


----------



## TTC First

xLaura - I can only assume you are not getting attached because you think something is going to go wrong, I would think that is a normal reaction. My doctors told me that it was better back in the days when there were no early pg tests because people didn't know they were pg. Now we know so early we know about our early miscarriages. He said don't get excited till you are further along so if something does go wrong, it won't hurt so much.

I hope you have a H&H 9 months.


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies! I'd like to join. EDD Sept 20-22 (the ONE month we're unsure of my ovulation.. go figure), going in for an official appointment tomorrow!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies :hi: and welcome and congrats to the newest ladies!

My SO got a start on our new bedroom over the weekend. We went and bought some lumber and he's going to begin framing in our closet :happydance: 

xLaura I sometimes feel that way... not because I think something is going to go wrong but I get super anxious and overwhelmed, like HOW am I going to handle a newborn with two other kids and a full time job and a house and all my bills, etc? And also the fact that when I got my :bfp: it was right after I decided we were going to take a break from TTC after 7 months of trying. My SO and I were fighting alot and financially things weren't great and I just didn't see him "stepping up his adult game" so to say. But things have greatly improved so I feel better but still get moments where I'm "off"...

Oh, I weighed myself this weekend and gained 4 pounds :growlmad: But I think that's somewhat on track because I haven't weighed myself since awhile before becoming pregnant and I've really been enjoying food :laugh2: I'm 5'7" and before I had my son I weighed like 110 and gained 30-ish pounds during the pregnancy, before my daughter I was 120 and gained 40-ish. I seem to gain more and keep on more with each pregnancy. I started at around 135 before this pregnancy so curious to see how that goes...


----------



## Laidee

Wow....a lot of September babies!! This beautiful! I'm a September baby (barely lol)...the 30th. DH is a January baby and so is our daughter. If all works out, we'll each have a kid that matches our month :happydance:

*Spunky* - we both go for our first appointment on the same day! Feels so far away!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies!

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!

Court - I hear you... My nausea has been so bad that I've had a hard time caring for my 17 mo old and I feel so guilty :haha::cry:

Xlaura- I'm sorry your feeling that way :hugs: how are you feeling otherwise? I know that honestly I've felt so nauseated and weak lately that its been hard to feel as excited as I am/want to be. This nausea is just crazy and consuming me at the moment.:wacko:


----------



## melewen

I guess we were all BD'ing over the holidays huh? :)


----------



## Fallon

After many quiet and easy days, Yesterday was full of nausea and massive food aversions. I'm not much of a puker so perhaps I'll escape puking but I felt pretty ill yesterday and woke up the same today. Can't complain though as it's part of our little baby growing :) 

Hopefully I can find a way to manage it. I'm headed to the grocery store and making a list is making me cringe... Not sure how much food I'll be bringing home :haha:. We have a meeting with our potential midwife this Thursday. Hoping it works out because she's my #1 choice out of the list I have compiled.


----------



## Mango

melewen said:


> I guess we were all BD'ing over the holidays huh? :)

*Melewen* I looks so! I guess everyone was pretty tired on New Years in that case LOL!!:sleep:



Fallon said:


> After many quiet and easy days, Yesterday was full of nausea and massive food aversions. I'm not much of a puker so perhaps I'll escape puking but I felt pretty ill yesterday and woke up the same today. Can't complain though as it's part of our little baby growing :)
> 
> Hopefully I can find a way to manage it. I'm headed to the grocery store and making a list is making me cringe... Not sure how much food I'll be bringing home :haha:. We have a meeting with our potential midwife this Thursday. Hoping it works out because she's my #1 choice out of the list I have compiled.

*Fallon *when I was carrying my 1st I found that it helped to get out of bed very slowly and to try eat at least a piece of toast or something before getting out of bed right away, if you can... or a few crackers by the bed table... sometimes sipping on water slowly helped too. Hope you feel better soon.

*xLaura*, I felt that way with my first because she was not planned and came a complete shock. This time around I felt different but as the days go on I feel a little less attached because I'm trying not to focus on it. I don't think that is a bad thing at all, in fact it probably helps so you can get through the days easier IMO.


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> I guess we were all BD'ing over the holidays huh? :)

:rofl: Yup, pretty much! :winkwink:

I'm so fascinated by the MS stories. I've never experienced it at all... though I felt kind of nauseated over the weekend when my SO and I were on our way to get lunch, I think I was just reallllly hungry. I am always hungry. I could graze and snack all day :munch: I went from not bringing a thing with me to work to eat to lugging in giant totes of snacks and food :laugh2: 

I'm having such a great day today! Even thought we got more snow last night and are still continuing to get it throughout the day, which usually makes me grumpy. I was up with my man at 3am before he went to work then was able to sleep soundly again until I woke at 6am. The kids got up just fine and my SO even stopped home while on his work route so I got to see him quick. I'm able to wear my skinny jeans that I love thanks to my beband and my lil beginnings of a bump looks so cute under my thermal. I found my cheap pair of black Ugg-like boots so my feet are nice and toasty warm. I actually put some makeup on today so feeling put together. The kids and I were all ready to go early enough in this nasty weather and I dropped them off at my ex husband's (who was nice enough to respond to my text this morning, even though him and his gf worked all night... and they have a newborn) on my way to work. I packed lots of food and snack and a water bottle, plus I had a container of rice pudding (yum!) in the lunch bag I left at work from Friday - score! My SO is having a not so chipper day so I offered to cook a homemade chicken alfredo and garlic bread dinner after work (he's been "craving" pasta lately lol) so he can just come home and put on some comfy clothes and relax :thumbup: And... it's already noon here, this day is flying by! Sorry for the lengthy rambling ladies but it's far and few between that I have such an awesome day!


----------



## melewen

I read this about MS yesterday - obviously not experiencing any yet myself, it's a bit too early, but thought it was interesting! I use magnesium oil every night

https://wellnessmama.com/6065/avoid-morning-sickness/


----------



## xLaura

Thanks everyone. I have been feeling really sicky lately, haven't actually been sick yet tho. I was sick all day every day from 8 weeks till nearly the end last time so I'm just hoping that doesn't happen again. 

I think it's also my weight what's getting me down ATM, I never lost the weight with my 1st, and I think just before/around Christmas I put on even more as my tummy is so large ATM, and it's not pregnancy as it's just flabby, so the thought of putting more weight on is terrifying me. I've been trying to eat healthy but I get starving so quick, like from being fine to absoulouty starving so fast I just eat what ever is closest. I really can't afford to put anymore weight on, I'm about 3 stone heavier than my first, and even then I could of done with loosing some. I'm dreading my first midwife appointment where they weigh you, cause I know my bmi is going be sky high and going to get a lecture.


----------



## Fallon

Thanks Mango : )

I did read about the crackers elsewhere so I picked some up at the store. Also I read to eat small meals all day rather than 3 meals. I read B6 (or is it b12?) works, but I'll save that for later if I have trouble managing.


----------



## kdmalk

Peeing. Every. Hour. Grrrrr.


----------



## Court28

OMG food aversions.. Every single thing to eat sounds yuck and makes me want to be sick. Is anyone else having this for EVERYTHING?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm the opposite... I want to EAT EVERYTHING! :munch:

I ate just about everything I brought with me to work - egg sandwich, a bunch of whole carrots and ranch dip, pasta salad, crushed Doritos with a pile of taco meat, sour cream, cheese, onions and lettuce and a brownie. Plus drank two big bottles of water. Wish I would've brought another brownie. Didn't feel like eating my oatmeal.


----------



## Laidee

MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm the opposite... I want to EAT EVERYTHING! :munch:
> 
> I ate just about everything I brought with me to work - egg sandwich, a bunch of whole carrots and ranch dip, pasta salad, crushed Doritos with a pile of taco meat, sour cream, cheese, onions and lettuce and a brownie. Plus drank two big bottles of water. Wish I would've brought another brownie. Didn't feel like eating my oatmeal.

OMG....i want to eat everything in sight as well! I'm trying to pace myself because I don't think i'm really hungry, but just like munching. And i'm super bloated, so i'm like where is the food going to go. I need start bringing healthier snacks. At least that way, if i must eat, it won't be too bad. Funny thing is, before i got my :bfp: I was suppose to start a 10 detox diet, complete with green smoothies and all. Whelp...that's gone out the window now lol.


----------



## LKAmber

Hi everyone ! Due Sept 13th according to calculations! So 5 weeks y day! This is a great thread xx


----------



## melewen

I'm still not having many symptoms just yet BUT I was cooking some bacon for lunch and almost retched right there. My sense of smell has gone totally crazy! Even yesterday I was weird with food, so perhaps that's indeed a symptom. I'm still so nervous about this being "real" that I'd almost like some symptoms I think! 

There's so many of us at right around the same date, that's so exciting!!


----------



## melewen

Laidee said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite... I want to EAT EVERYTHING! :munch:
> 
> I ate just about everything I brought with me to work - egg sandwich, a bunch of whole carrots and ranch dip, pasta salad, crushed Doritos with a pile of taco meat, sour cream, cheese, onions and lettuce and a brownie. Plus drank two big bottles of water. Wish I would've brought another brownie. Didn't feel like eating my oatmeal.
> 
> OMG....i want to eat everything in sight as well! I'm trying to pace myself because I don't think i'm really hungry, but just like munching. And i'm super bloated, so i'm like where is the food going to go. I need start bringing healthier snacks. At least that way, if i must eat, it won't be too bad. Funny thing is, before i got my :bfp: I was suppose to start a 10 detox diet, complete with green smoothies and all. Whelp...that's gone out the window now lol.Click to expand...

I started a booze and sugar cleanse about a week ago... guess that booze cleanse is lasting a little longer than I had originally thought! Lolol. And the sugar cleanse.. still going on it but we'll see how long that lasts! I've actually been drinking lots of smoothies just to load up on as much goodness as possible. That and I have to produce like 5 smoothie photoshoots for a client... they could be related :laugh2:


----------



## Fallon

yes to the food aversions Court! Today I have been able to safely eat an apple and some plain chicken with rice. The thought of food is very unappealing since yesterday.


----------



## Tristansmom

Hey all, due Sept 15 here with #2! My son is 5 years old and has been begging for a baby for a really long time, I'm so looking forward to telling him!!


----------



## spunky84

I'm feeling very anxious. It seems like everyone around the same dates as me has all these symptoms and I really don't have anything. My bloating really hasn't been all that bad today and it has me nervous. I really hate this anxiety and I can't even address it with my midwife anytime soon as my appointment is still 2 weeks away. I hate this waiting :( I just feel certain something is going to go wrong, and I know there's nothing I can do about it, but I hate this waiting game. I can't even focus on my studying because I'm so anxious and worried.

I did a wondfo test this morning and lines are still there, but I know that doesn't necessarily mean things will okay.

I'm leaving for class here shortly, so that should distract me some. I'll get to replies after I get home!


----------



## Tristansmom

Spunky - my only symptoms are fatigue and insomnia!!


----------



## melewen

Spunky I'm a week behind you but I think my only real symptom is that I feel better than with AF! Lol. What's your diet like? Do you take any supplements?


----------



## Eleanor ace

xlaura I felt the same with my 2nd pregnancy, she was planned I was so happy to be pregnant so I couldn't understand why I felt that way. I felt like something would go wrong all the way through and I worried I wouldn't bond with her once she was born, but as soon as she was here that attachment was instant. I understand where you're coming from with the weight thing- I'm feeling the same, dreading getting weighed! I'm trying to eat well and keep my weight gain down but it is hard, I want to eat everything :dohh:


----------



## Kika7

May I join? Due September 16th and very nervous about the outcome as I lost my first pregnancy :( 

This little bean will stick though (<<-- positive thoughts, positive thoughts) :)

No symptoms here, except for no AF and a couple of postive pregnancy tests. Last time I had lots of symptoms including constant wetness down there due to lotion like CM, bloating, fatigue and tender breasts --> this time nothing ...yet.

Shall we organize the thread a little bit and make a list of everyone's due date and so?

Hugs and happy&healthy 9 months to all of us.


----------



## lola85

I'm getting nervous too with my first I was so sick from 5weeks nearly all way through although I'm only 5weeks today the fact that im only getting waves of nausea is worrying me as symptoms this time aren't as strong. I know each pregnancy is different and I should be counting my blessings I'm not sick but last time everyone kept saying what a good sign it was that now I'm panicking abit :(


----------



## Fallon

*Spunky and Lola* I had hardly any symptoms until yesterday. The worst thing I found I could do was compare myself to others as everything you read from pregnancy websites is that every pregnancy is different. Plus if roughly 20% of women don't have many symptoms, then that means out of 10 women in this thread, 2 will have light symptoms. So it wouldn't be all that alarming if you look at it that way.:flower:

Stay positive, that's all any of us can do, symptoms or not.:hugs:


----------



## karenh

May I join? I got a BFP one FRER yeaterday. First Beta tomorrow. Due date Sept 17th.


----------



## kippykoo

Looks like I'll be joining you guys for upcoming September babies. My due date, according to some app, is Sept 3rd but won't know for sure until my first appt this Friday. Super excited! This is my first pregnancy after 2 years of on and off trying and I pray that everything will go well. So far, all symptoms are bearable (frequent urination, sore breasts, mild cramps, bloating) except for the insomnia and mild gas lol. No food aversion yet, although I pray if any, that it will be towards junk food. Good luck and h & h 9months to everyone!


----------



## melewen

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## spunky84

Pretty sure I'm starting to miscarry. Brown discharge. Cervix is low, soft and open. As much as I want to be "positive", there's no way a pregnancy can continue with an open cervix. I'm guessing it'll be tomorrow.

H&H 9 months everyone.


----------



## choc

Spunky I'm so sorry. Are you going to go and be seen by someone? Maybe you are wrong?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow lots of new ladies! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:

Oh no spunky I hope you are wrong! Perhaps it could be early pregnancy spotting?


----------



## Tish5478

spunky84 said:


> Pretty sure I'm starting to miscarry. Brown discharge. Cervix is low, soft and open. As much as I want to be "positive", there's no way a pregnancy can continue with an open cervix. I'm guessing it'll be tomorrow.
> 
> H&H 9 months everyone.

Oh Spunky - really hope it's not the end for you :hugs: it's such a horrible waiting game, second guessing everything. 

I too have had very little symptoms but then I keep reminding myself that I am so early that the symptoms may not be there yet. I keep repeating the tests to ensure it's still there not that that's a guarantee something won't happen.

xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi ladies, just wondering if there's room for another. I'm due September 8th but I'm terrified due to previous losses. Early scan tomorrow so hoping that will reassure me a little!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been seeing a lot of ladies mention previous losses. I know all ladies are welcome here and love seeing new Sweet Peas but just wanted to mention another thread I happened to stumble across not realizing it was regarding Pregnancy After Loss if anyone would like to hop over and introduce yourself...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html

...but be sure to stick with us over here as well! I hop between many threads myself :hugs:


----------



## lola85

Fallon said:


> *Spunky and Lola* I had hardly any symptoms until yesterday. The worst thing I found I could do was compare myself to others as everything you read from pregnancy websites is that every pregnancy is different. Plus if roughly 20% of women don't have many symptoms, then that means out of 10 women in this thread, 2 will have light symptoms. So it wouldn't be all that alarming if you look at it that way.:flower:
> 
> Stay positive, that's all any of us can do, symptoms or not.:hugs:

Thanks I'm trying not to worry too much it's just hard not to compare to previous pregnancy :)
Spunky hope your ok fingers crossed for you :( xxx


----------



## Fallon

I'm sorry Spunky, I hope you are wrong...

This morning after peeing, I had light orange spotting on the tissue. Next time I went to the restroom, it was normal - no color. Of course I'm a little nervous, but who isn't right now? When we have symptoms we are worried and when we don't... we are worried. Such a mental workout :wacko:


----------



## Laidee

Oh no spunky! I hope that's not the case. Sending prayers


----------



## maryanne1987

MamaBunny2 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of ladies mention previous losses. I know all ladies are welcome here and love seeing new Sweet Peas but just wanted to mention another thread I happened to stumble across not realizing it was regarding Pregnancy After Loss if anyone would like to hop over and introduce yourself...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-september-sweet-peas-our-2015-rainbows.html
> 
> ...but be sure to stick with us over here as well! I hop between many threads myself :hugs:

Thank you! Be sure to take a look :)


----------



## choc

How are you spunky?


----------



## karenh

So sorry Spunky. I hope things work out.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been thinking about spunky too. As I was trying to fall back asleep this morning I was thinking... perhaps her cervix hasn't raised yet? And I've read that the cervix of a woman who has already given birth won't fully close so perhaps it may have felt open? I know when I got my :bfp: my cervix felt lot and open perhaps... I was never good at deciphering open/closed.


----------



## spunky84

Thanks girls.

My cervix on the 4th was high and closed. It was actually what made me decide to test because I was supposed to start that day and all the months before, it'd be low and open around 2 days or so before I'd start.

I'm not checking my cervix anymore because I don't want to risk anything else at this point. I had brown discharge with DD at 13 DPO, but it was definitely from implantation, and my dates were wonky with her, so I really don't think it can be that at this point, unless the blood just recently came out, I don't know.

I haven't really had much of anything else yet. There was a little bit on the toilet paper just now, but I had to examine it quite closely. Tmi, but I feel like there's just a big glob sitting right there at the opening, but when I wipe, it seems fairly dry. 

I got blood work done today and I go back for more on Thursday, and then an ultrasound Friday. I bought 4 clear blue week indicator tests to help get me through these next few days. Last Friday it was 3+ and today it was 2-3. But it was smu, and it could have possibly been too diluted (I had just drank a bottle of water during the hour prior and it ran through my relatively quickly). The next 3 I'll do fmu. I know they aren't completely accurate, but I thought if I could get the 3+ again I could at least make it through until tomorrow morning. My boobs still feel fuller, but I don't know how long it'd take for them to go back to normal if my levels are dropping.

Right now it's just kind of the waiting game. I'm trying to be positive, but then I remind myself of all the facts and then end up crying again. I just have to get through until Friday which feels impossible. I have class tonight through Thursday. I have a test tonight and I can't even study because I'm too caught up in all of this. Plus I'm exhausted because I barely slept last night.


----------



## choc

Hugs spunky xx


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh, spunky. I'm so very, very sorry you're going through this. FX that all is well and your silly bean is worrying you for nothing! *hugs*


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome to all the new faces! I cant keep up with everyone - so many September babies!!! :happydance: And congratulations!!!! :yipee: :headspin:

*MamaBunny* - Im so jealous of your ability to cook and eat and do so much! This nausea is really putting a damper on my days. Hope you have more days like that!!

*melewen* - hmmm maybe I should try smoothiesI seem really good with yogurt so maybe I can make a yogurt one with lots of fruit. Im having the hardest time getting liquids in! They make me sick the most

*spunky* - I had two 1 inch streaks of blood in my undies two days after I got my BFP. It was devastating but havent had anything since. So hopefully its just some weird stuff going on and things will turn out ok. Probably best not to be checking the cervix as not to aggravate it. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted. :hug:

AFM, nausea got worse yesterday very early in the morning and hasnt subsided much. I just feel SO ILL. :sick: And my bras are bothering the heck out of me!!!! I hate anything touching me in the area just between my boobs where the band falls. I am still managing to not vomit but its starting to get much harder. The nausea is pretty badand the food aversions are through the roof! Everything makes me gagespecially water. I cant wait to be past this phasemorning sickness sucks!


----------



## karenh

I am not feeling too teribly sick, however I have no appetite. I get hungry but when I go to eat anything I just don't want it. This is so weird to me.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I feel so terrible for the ladies suffering with MS or loss of appetite! AFM, I feel like a fat cow. I didn't have a chance to fix myself an egg sandwich this morning so I had oatmeal once I got to work. Then I had a bunch of carrot sticks and ranch dip. I thought my appetite was decreasing and got a little worried but around noon I had a craving for Chipotle. I ordered a chicken bowl with white rice, black beans, sour cream, cheese and guacamole... and ate the ENTIRE THING (Pre-pregnancy I could barely make it through half of that and my partner would have to finish the rest for me). Then after that I remembered I brought two of the homemade brownies I baked on Sunday and ate those as well :toothpick: Perhaps I should introduce some light (or heavy) exercise into my weekly regimen before I wind up gaining 200 pounds :dohh:


----------



## karenh

Is anyone experiancing hick-ups? I have bouts of them throughout the day for the last three days.


----------



## xLaura

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Spunky - hope everything is how it should be, such a long wait till Friday, must be awful for you. (Hugs)

My midwife phoned turns out it's the same one from my DS, and I've got an appointment for 2nd feb for my booking in appointment. I'll be 10+2 which seems bloody ages away :( but I spose it will only be a couple of weeks after that I'll get my scan.


----------



## aries_22043

Welcome to all new Sept sweet peas. 

Knobby - how was your scan today? I could not find your post about the 2nd scan anywhere so I just want to shout out just in case you posted and I might have miss it. I hope everything going well.

Nausea really kicked in today for me, especially during lunch hour where I have to eat lunch with all my coworkers in the same table. I hope no one notice as I am not ready to share the news yet.


----------



## cutieq

Mamabunny, I'm the same as you. Limited nausea and no food aversions but I'm eating everything in sight!


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> Welcome to all new Sept sweet peas.
> 
> Knobby - how was your scan today? I could not find your post about the 2nd scan anywhere so I just want to shout out just in case you posted and I might have miss it. I hope everything going well.
> 
> Nausea really kicked in today for me, especially during lunch hour where I have to eat lunch with all my coworkers in the same table. I hope no one notice as I am not ready to share the news yet.

It went great! I just posted in the september rainbows thread. I will put it here too I guess :)

We saw the heartbeat clearly today and the baby measured 6w5d exactly. It is so crazy how much difference a week makes on ultrasound. Last week the baby was barely a speck!

https://i61.tinypic.com/ieleso.jpg

I am going back in 2 weeks for another scan. So I will be 8w5d then. My dr said normally I wouldn't see him again until 12 weeks, but where I have never made it past 8 weeks before he wants to see me one more time in between.


----------



## Tristansmom

I have a viability scan (standard practice for IUI) booked for the 28th. I'll be 7+2. Feels like I'm in the TWW all over again!!


----------



## aries_22043

Knobby - congrat. Baby looks so big. Did the Dr tell you how many heart beat per min?


----------



## melewen

Knobby that's beautiful!! Can't wait for mine around the same time :)


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> Knobby - congrat. Baby looks so big. Did the Dr tell you how many heart beat per min?

No, he didn't measure it. But it was fast and we got a little video of it too :)


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies! Great to see so many of us due in September. It is hard to keep up on the forum. I had my first blood work done Friday and the second round done Monday. Got the call that everything is rising as it should and that it is "very reassuring although I am still early" I have my first ultrasound scheduled for January 27th. I should be 6 weeks 1 day at that point. Does anybody think this is too early? I had my first scan last time in the 7th week.


----------



## knobby

klabro said:


> Hi ladies! Great to see so many of us due in September. It is hard to keep up on the forum. I had my first blood work done Friday and the second round done Monday. Got the call that everything is rising as it should and that it is "very reassuring although I am still early" I have my first ultrasound scheduled for January 27th. I should be 6 weeks 1 day at that point. Does anybody think this is too early? I had my first scan last time in the 7th week.

If your dates are correct you should see a yolk sac, a little fetal pole, and a heartbeat at 6w1d :)


----------



## melewen

That's when im having my first u/s :)


----------



## klabro

Yay! Thanks ladies....I'm just being a big worry wart over here about pretty much everything at this point :)


----------



## Court28

My ultrasound is tomorrow morning and I will be 6 weeks 1day, I'll let you know what we see :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's 3am here and I just had to get up out of bed, move my car out of the driveway into the street so I could lug the trash can to the curb in frigid temperatures. Where was my partner? Oh he was still in bed because he decided to just call off work knowing he won't get paid for it. And the reason why is he calling off work... well mainly because he hates his job now and also because I'm sure he's tired after he decided to be a giant a$$hole yesterday evening and didn't get to bed at a decent time. He got major attitude because I didn't jump up and cook dinner when he got home. For once I was actually tired after work and even ended up falling asleep leaning on him! :sleep: I awoke to see his nose was stuck in Facebook again so I grabbed baskets of laundry and took them upstairs to fold. A huge fight ensued later and he said some really hurtful things my kids should not have been able to hear :nope: My daughter actually came downstairs and yelled at him to stop. Since he decided to just skip work today I knew the trash still needed to be taken out and of course he wasn't going to jump up to do that, why would he? I have never had to deal with or do so much with a so called man in the house... and to top it off I'm pregnant now so you'd think he would be more attentive and helpful... oh and more responsible. So disappointed in him... and myself.


----------



## Eleanor ace

karenh said:


> Is anyone experiancing hick-ups? I have bouts of them throughout the day for the last three days.

I used to get hiccups all the time while I was pregnant with my DS!


----------



## Aniri83

karenh said:


> I am not feeling too teribly sick, however I have no appetite. I get hungry but when I go to eat anything I just don't want it. This is so weird to me.

I'm the same, can't eat anything today...


----------



## xLaura

Does anyone else go from being ok to STARVING within an instant? It's so annoying! It's like my body just decides it needs to eat NOW!


----------



## TTC First

MamaBunny2 - I am so sorry that you are going through this at this time. You are definitely not asking too much. You are pregnant, working, running the house and the very least he could do is go to work. I really hope things get better for you.

xLaura - I go from not hungry to starving so much I feel sick, in an instant. I make sure I carry food with me when I go out. This morning I was just laying in bed and it hit me. I came down to get some breakfast and now I can't eat it because it makes me sick. But I am not hungry any more. lol


----------



## upsy daisy1

mamabunny2 - im sorry to hear your going throught this and i can completely relate to feeling tired after work and just wanting to sit down. i hope things change soon and all i can say is try to relax as much as you can and stay calm. us bnb girls are always here at all hours so you can rely on us for a pick me up. sending lots of hugs xx

as for me ive been getting some pretty bad stretching pains in lower tummy that come and go through out the day. nausea hasnt really kicked in yet. i may have some mild waves but that could be a bit of anxiety aswell. today i have noticed alot of bloat. its strange as when i woke up i was quite flat but once id been up an hour or so it seemed to turn bloated even though i hadnt eaten or drank!! now at the end of the day i could easily be 6 months!! oh the joys of second babies. with my first i didnt get a little belly till 4 months.:dohh: oh and can i confess to browsing the baby clothes websites :blush:


----------



## Laidee

MamaBunny2 - I'm so sorry you're not getting the help and cooperation you need and deserve. I really hope things improve. Some men just aren't in tuned to the changes we go thru while pregnant, and with our hormones working OT.....it's makes everything we may put up with normally (albeit begrudgingly lol), seem 10 times worse! Can you tell I can relate?:winkwink:


----------



## Tish5478

mamabunny that seems like such an awful situation to be in - particularly when you are newly pregnant. Sending you big hugs and hope it resolves soon :hugs:


----------



## Fallon

*Laidee* I agree completely that the things we don't let get to us on a regular day with our OH can really change when preggo! I'm so much more sensitive to what my Hubs doesn't do. Thing is, it's not even his fault. I agree they aren't as sensitive to changes as they aren't the one going through it all! But he listens and will hopefully be more sensitive to my new touchy spots as the days go on. That being said *mamabunny* I hope your OH will be a bit more sensitive. Perhaps he's a lil nervous and not showing it in the best of manners??

*xlaura* I am with you on going from hungry to starving in a second. With the mass food aversions I am having it can be difficult though as nothing sounds edible. It's weird to be starving yet have no appetite. 

I got more to say today for my update :laugh2: Yesterday I had spotting off and on until the night. Mostly light orange but I did have drops of red blood once. I freaked out and was waiting for the worst to happen. I never got heavier blood or cramps or anything and by bedtime, I had no spotting. Woke up and looked at the TP squinting my eyes and THANK GOD[-o&lt; it was still clear. So I decided to take my last CB Dig with weeks estimator which I was initially saving for 6 weeks (tomorrow) hoping to see a 3+. I DID get my 3+! Man such a happy start to my day compared to my tearful nail biting day yesterday. I feel like I could puke at any moment and I can't find anything to eat BUT I'm smiling from ear to ear today!:happydance:

One last thing. My belly button is having pains. Like it's being jabbed from the inside. Anyone experience that this pregnancy or in a previous one?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies. I'm confidently ready to end things with him so I can enjoy the rest of my pregnancy and get ready for this baby. I am putting my foot down, I deserve better... especially during this delicate time. He's not cooperating with that either :growlmad:

Fallon I'm so glad you got your 3+ and obviously things are progressing along nicely! :happydance:


----------



## Tristansmom

MamaBunny - I remember some of your previous posts, about his attitude towards his dog, your kids, etc., and him posting about wanting some big $$ rims for his truck right when you needed to be thinking of your financial needs as a family - I hate to be a negative nancy but boys like that never grow up into men. (I know, my son's biofather is exactly like that - now on long-term welfare and unable/unwilling to contribute to his son's needs.)


----------



## karenh

So sorry you are not being treated properly at home. That is so rough.

I too am having the instantly startving thing. Take two bites and am done. Not fun. Also, I am having the WORST time trying to sleep.


----------



## melewen

Karen I am having a helluva time getting good sleep too! My heart beats really hard and then for whatever reason I wake up at like 6:30 and cannot for the life of me fall back asleep.. plus several times waking up in between when we go to bed and then. I finally got back to sleep this morning and felt like PRAAAAISE JESUS! I work at home so I am just trying to get as much rest as possible. What's going on with yours?


----------



## karenh

I lay down but everything feels wrong. Nothing about how I was sleeping before feels right. I can't explain it. It takes ages to fall asleep and then I wake up constantly. I work out side the home so now I am exhausted, have no motivation AT ALL!


----------



## Tristansmom

karenh said:


> I lay down but everything feels wrong. Nothing about how I was sleeping before feels right. I can't explain it. It takes ages to fall asleep and then I wake up constantly. I work out side the home so now I am exhausted, have no motivation AT ALL!

That is EXACTLY how I felt all last week. Too hot, too cold, texture of the blanket is annoying, pillow is the wrong shape, legs/back are twitchy.... 

It'll get better. As little as you may feel like it now (being SO TIRED from the insomnia), try walking 20-30 minutes after supper but before bed! Made all the difference for me.


----------



## karenh

THANK YOU! Hope that it gets better is such a big help. Also a walk is a great idea. Thank you!


----------



## Babylove100

Hi Ladies, can I join you? Got my bfp yesterday :happydance: edd 24th September! :happydance:

Congrats to everyone on here!!x


----------



## Laidee

I've been having a rough time falling asleep, and staying asleep as well. Doesn't help that I have a toddler who wakes up calling for me to come lay in her bed. I naturally sleep on my side, but now when I do so, it's uncomfortable. I feel all sorts of pressure down there, so i have to either lay on my stomach or back. Or pull out the body pillow. I've never been the best sleeper anyways, but I don't recall have sleep issues this early last time. Oh well.

I also, thankfully haven't experienced MS yet. But the starving out of nowhere thing is in full affect!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome Babylove and congrats! 

Oh my gooooosh my tummy is itching like craaaazzzzy today :wacko:


----------



## karenh

Welcome babgy love!

I got the results of my first HCG taken at 4+5. 664. Is that good?


----------



## Tristansmom

karenh said:


> Welcome babgy love!
> 
> I got the results of my first HCG taken at 4+5. 664. Is that good?

That's about on track with mine - had mine at 14 dpo (77) and 16 dpo (309), and my doc was quite happy with that. :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*karenh* - no hiccups but LOTS of burping! And i never burp. It&#8217;s horrible. I feel like a trucker. I&#8217;m constantly apologizing.

*tristansmom* - my doc treats every mom over 35 pregnancy like it&#8217;s an IUI so I get all the extra scans too. I get to go in for one tomorrow. I cannot wait!

*knobby*/*klabro* - I had my first scan last week at 6w6d but the baby measured at 6w2d. We too got to hear a heartbeat! It was SO nice. 114bpm. Music to my ears! Congratulations&#8230;a beautiful little bean :flower:

*court28* - good luck tomorrow! I have a scan tomorrow as well. FX! :dust:

*mamabunny* - big hugs to you. Sounds like a rough 24 hours. Men can be horrible at times&#8230;

*upsydaisy1* - I too feel like I&#8217;ve already popped! I have a belly even though I&#8217;m not eating much&#8230;isn&#8217;t that insane? SO early! I too had those pinching pains the first few weeks after I found out. 

Welcome *babylove*! :hi: Congratulations on your BFP! H&H 9 months!

AFM, still in nausea hell. Trying acupuncture today. I really really hope it works. If not, I&#8217;m asking my doc for meds at my appt tomorrow. I just can&#8217;t function to take care of my DD well. She is so active and wants to play and I just can&#8217;t keep up with her. If I just sit there, she climbs all over me and it makes me feel worse. Quite a nightmare! Otherwise, I&#8217;m still having the hardest time with intaking liquids&#8230;6 cups of anything is my best but most days I only get like 4 cups in. Which is not good&#8230;I&#8217;m having dehydration headaches too which isn&#8217;t helping things.


----------



## karenh

The nausea sounds horrible. I hope meds or acupunctur can help!


----------



## babydreams85

babylove--that's my EDD right now too ;) Welcome and congrats! :) 

Sorry I haven't been on so much ladies. My pregnancy anxiety is kicking in and I am terrified about losing this bean. I was the same with with my son. It got better after I saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks, and then even more so when I got into 2nd tri, but I don't think I fully relaxed until he was born. Just trying to keep my mind on other things, but it's not always easy. 

One thing that's very different with this pregnancy is my nausea. I NEVER had it this bad OR this early. :( 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Court28

My scan is in 30 minutes eeeeeeeek SO Nervous! Drinking a litre of water also sucks and I'm trying so hard not to vomit it up haha


----------



## knobby

Court28 said:


> My scan is in 30 minutes eeeeeeeek SO Nervous! Drinking a litre of water also sucks and I'm trying so hard not to vomit it up haha

You must be having an abdominal ultrasound? I didn't need to drink any water with the transvaginal ultrasounds I've had. Thank goodness, it would make me feel sick too. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Court28

They ended up having to do transvaginal anyway which was a relief! 
It went well, measuring slightly ahead so new edd of 7th September which makes me 6 weeks 3days today :)
We saw the blobs wee heart beating as well, 125bpm. 
So relieved and it feels so real now!


----------



## klabro

Awesome news Court28!!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations!


----------



## knobby

Congrats on an awesome scan Court! :happydance:


----------



## aries_22043

Court28 - congratulation on your ultrasound, being able to hear the heartbeat is great, isn't it?

I will have mine in 2 more days, hopefully I can hear the heartbeat. My last scan (5w6d) we could see it flickering but could not hear it.


----------



## melewen

MrsChezek said:


> *karenh* - no hiccups but LOTS of burping! And i never burp. Its horrible. I feel like a trucker. Im constantly apologizing.
> 
> *tristansmom* - my doc treats every mom over 35 pregnancy like its an IUI so I get all the extra scans too. I get to go in for one tomorrow. I cannot wait!
> 
> *knobby*/*klabro* - I had my first scan last week at 6w6d but the baby measured at 6w2d. We too got to hear a heartbeat! It was SO nice. 114bpm. Music to my ears! Congratulationsa beautiful little bean :flower:
> 
> *court28* - good luck tomorrow! I have a scan tomorrow as well. FX! :dust:
> 
> *mamabunny* - big hugs to you. Sounds like a rough 24 hours. Men can be horrible at times
> 
> *upsydaisy1* - I too feel like Ive already popped! I have a belly even though Im not eating muchisnt that insane? SO early! I too had those pinching pains the first few weeks after I found out.
> 
> Welcome *babylove*! :hi: Congratulations on your BFP! H&H 9 months!
> 
> AFM, still in nausea hell. Trying acupuncture today. I really really hope it works. If not, Im asking my doc for meds at my appt tomorrow. I just cant function to take care of my DD well. She is so active and wants to play and I just cant keep up with her. If I just sit there, she climbs all over me and it makes me feel worse. Quite a nightmare! Otherwise, Im still having the hardest time with intaking liquids6 cups of anything is my best but most days I only get like 4 cups in. Which is not goodIm having dehydration headaches too which isnt helping things.

Since you're into alternative treatments, have you tried transdermal magnesium supplementation? Basically just magnesium oil you apply as lotion. I've read that magnesium deficiency (which we basically all have because of our depleted soil) can cause or worsen MS. It might be worth a try. I am like DYING for someone to test that out :) Either way it's a great supplement to incorporate into your daily routine, regardless of whether it truly helps the nausea or not. FX :)


----------



## melewen

Oh and congrats to court!! That's so exciting :D :D :D


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *court*! How exciting :happydance:



melewen said:


> Since you're into alternative treatments, have you tried transdermal magnesium supplementation? Basically just magnesium oil you apply as lotion. I've read that magnesium deficiency (which we basically all have because of our depleted soil) can cause or worsen MS. It might be worth a try. I am like DYING for someone to test that out :) Either way it's a great supplement to incorporate into your daily routine, regardless of whether it truly helps the nausea or not. FX :)

I actually was just reading about that last night!!! I am going to talk to my doctor about it tomorrow. If he gives me the green light, I'm going to try it. And if I do, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes!

The acupuncture worked some. I feel like my symptoms are back to tolerable. I feel like once again, eating small snacks is keeping things under control. Whereas yesterday and this morning, nothing was helping. I feel more tired though...I'm definitely going to bed early tonight!


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies. I had the worst nights sleep, I'm so tired but just kept waking up! :-( I've got mild af type cramps, is this normal!?!? My test today's showed up much quicker tho! And my boobs are killing me now, along with slight nausea!


----------



## spunky84

Court28 said:


> They ended up having to do transvaginal anyway which was a relief!
> It went well, measuring slightly ahead so new edd of 7th September which makes me 6 weeks 3days today :)
> We saw the blobs wee heart beating as well, 125bpm.
> So relieved and it feels so real now!

Congrats :) What were you originally at?



aries_22043 said:


> Court28 - congratulation on your ultrasound, being able to hear the heartbeat is great, isn't it?
> 
> I will have mine in 2 more days, hopefully I can hear the heartbeat. My last scan (5w6d) we could see it flickering but could not hear it.

Good luck! How long ago was your last scan?



Babylove100 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you? Got my bfp yesterday :happydance: edd 24th September! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to everyone on here!!x

Congrats! :)



Laidee said:


> I've been having a rough time falling asleep, and staying asleep as well. Doesn't help that I have a toddler who wakes up calling for me to come lay in her bed. I naturally sleep on my side, but now when I do so, it's uncomfortable. I feel all sorts of pressure down there, so i have to either lay on my stomach or back. Or pull out the body pillow. I've never been the best sleeper anyways, but I don't recall have sleep issues this early last time. Oh well.

The sleeping issues are horrible. I had insomnia really bad with DD from like 7-8 weeks up until she was born. Were your sleep issues bad before? I mean, aside from it being earlier, is it worse than with the last one?



MrsChezek said:


> AFM, still in nausea hell. Trying acupuncture today. I really really hope it works. If not, I&#8217;m asking my doc for meds at my appt tomorrow. I just can&#8217;t function to take care of my DD well. She is so active and wants to play and I just can&#8217;t keep up with her. If I just sit there, she climbs all over me and it makes me feel worse. Quite a nightmare! Otherwise, I&#8217;m still having the hardest time with intaking liquids&#8230;6 cups of anything is my best but most days I only get like 4 cups in. Which is not good&#8230;I&#8217;m having dehydration headaches too which isn&#8217;t helping things.

How did the acupuncture go? Did it help?

Is it something you'll have to do regularly or would you be able to go awhile before having to do it again?



babydreams85 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on so much ladies. My pregnancy anxiety is kicking in and I am terrified about losing this bean. I was the same with with my son. It got better after I saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks, and then even more so when I got into 2nd tri, but I don't think I fully relaxed until he was born. Just trying to keep my mind on other things, but it's not always easy.

The anxiety is the worst! I agree though that it never really goes away until their born. It's always "I'll feel better once I hear a heartbeat" then it's "I'll feel better once I'm in 2nd tri" then "once I feel the baby" etc etc which eventually works out to giving birth.

Then there's the anxiety you feel the rest of your life. :haha: Never ends! At least that's how it was for me.


Still waiting to see what's going on. The brown discharge is coming out onto the tp now, but not a ton. It freaks me out every time, but I'm reminding myself it has to come out.

I had blood work done yesterday. They called me today with the results. Hcg levels at 5+5 was 11,652. I go back tomorrow for another draw and then Friday my ultrasound.

I took another CB digital weeks estimator this morning and it was back up to 3+, though since they called with my levels, I'd imagine it would be. I'm probably not going to use my last 2 tests because I think it may cause more anxiety than it's worth, especially if it pops up 2-3 again. If they are decreasing, it may not get below the 2000 to correctly give me the 2-3 results, so I'm just going to hold off and wait.

I'm praying that I'll know which way this is going by Friday afternoon. (I still want to post in here because I feel like I'm more in line of having a positive outlook which is better than not function and crying all day).

Yesterday was a very hard day. I pretty much just wasn't functioning. I couldn't focus in either class (in one I had a test - I don't know how I didn't fail it). My second class I was only distracted about 2 hours and 15 minutes of the 2.5 hour class. I hardly know what the teacher said. I know a little bit of what he lectured on, but I have no idea what he said about them (now I have to have DH help me so I can get caught up).

I was freaking out the whole time and trying not to cry. I thought the class would never end. I eventually got up and rushed to the bathroom because I couldn't handle it anymore and had to go check (which turned out to be for nothing as there was nothing new). One of my classmates (that sits next to me) asked if I was okay yesterday as I apparently looked really crappy during that time... :blush: I was at least able to focus more on class tonight and was able to get myself into a better mood. Baby or no baby I have to get through school.

So, I'm really hoping these are good things going on. I'm just hoping we see everything we need to see on the ultrasound Friday. I don't know how I'll get through it if I have to wait another week or 2 for another scan to determine which way this is going to go. (my newest worry is that of a blighted ovum - one of the reasons I'm scared to be positive only to find this out Friday).


----------



## knobby

Spunky your hcg level sounds good! You can definitely stop testing because you've passed the threshold for the cb estimator tests. So many ladies have brown spotting during pregnancy, so it is likely everything is just fine :) My own doctor told me if I had spotting to not worry too much because it is very normal and about half of the pregnant patients he sees have spotting. I hope your scan on Friday goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Court28

I had brown spotting from the beginning to end of my first pregnancy. Super normal and only a concern if it is red or heavy


----------



## Mango

MammaBunny I hope you have a better day today. Sorry to hear what you're going through. And like some of the ladies said, maybe time to make some changes one way or the other. Also have you guys considered seeing a counselor? Sometimes i helps so much to have someone help us out on these things and give a non-bias view :hugs:



xLaura said:


> Does anyone else go from being ok to STARVING within an instant? It's so annoying! It's like my body just decides it needs to eat NOW!

Definitely feeling like that. It happens usually mid morning and then again late at night before bed. I try to make sure I don't eat too much junk though (try).



Court28 said:


> They ended up having to do transvaginal anyway which was a relief!
> It went well, measuring slightly ahead so new edd of 7th September which makes me 6 weeks 3days today :)
> We saw the blobs wee heart beating as well, 125bpm.
> So relieved and it feels so real now!

Glad to hear your scan went well Court!! That must have been such a relief to hear lil one's heartbeat. I don't get my scan until 8 weeks (sigh!) so I love hearing about how you ladies make out.


----------



## Fallon

Babylove100 said:


> Morning ladies. I had the worst nights sleep, I'm so tired but just kept waking up! :-( I've got mild af type cramps, is this normal!?!? My test today's showed up much quicker tho! And my boobs are killing me now, along with slight nausea!

I worried too when I had AF like cramps but came to find out they are normal. I still get them here and there. Bad sleep, sore boobs and nausea... I got all these too, only my nausea has passed the slight stage :wacko:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Court how awesome you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: I am so anxious for my 12 week appointment, I won't hear mine until then :nope:

Spunky hang in there! I was thinking about you yesterday! :hugs:

AFM, I went home after work and tried ignoring my partner and taking a nap but he wasn't letting me so easily, hugged and kissed me and wanting to know why I wanted to give up. I did get to lay down for 45 minutes or so and then he laid down beside me and was rubbing my back and cuddling with me. I told him he did not need to do that because I was upset, I have been wanting that from him all along. We talked a bit and things are somewhat better. The entire day he was home he washed a few dishes and did a load of laundry. Those are things that I can do and have been doing. He didn't touch the downstairs, as we had bought lumber so he could frame in a closet for our new bedroom. I hope he can focus on getting his butt to work regularly as well as progressively getting the bedroom construction underway on the weekends and give me a bit of extra affection. I can handle the rest :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Mamabunny glad to hear things are better :) I knew it you guys would figure it out! Or rather.. he would get how dumb he was being. FX he keeps it up!

Bought these today to tell my sister about the LO. They're sapphire.. the September birthstone, and she's sort of a whimsical arty type so she'll be like what are these?! And I'll be like ....oh.. they're the September birthstone.....

https://www.etsy.com/listing/110730...rings&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Mango

MamaBunny so glad t hear tings are better today! Sometimes a little rest can d wonders. Hoping things only get better here on in for you guys. 

Melewen those earrings are really pretty! I'm sure she will love them.


----------



## Laidee

Oh those are beautiful, *melewen*! I want some for myself lol

*MamaBunny*, i'm glad things are a little better. I hope he keeps it up.

*Spunky*, I can't say that my sleep is worse yet. But since circumstances are different now, with having a little one, so I can't catch up on any sleep or take naps. I definitely can feel the affects when i'm at work. Before 1st tri is over, i'm sure i'm going to grab a few naps in a conference room!

*Court*, glad you had a great scan. Can't wait for mine. 2 more weeks!!

I think MS is trying to sneak in now. Been feeling slightly nauseous off and on all morning. Plus I think i'm catching a cold. Woke up with a scratchy throat and a runny nose. Either that or my sinus' are draining for some reason. Blah!


----------



## klabro

Spunky-I'm sorry you are going through a stressful time. I had brown bleeding during my first pregnancy and everything turned out just fine. My doctor told me as long as it wasn't getting heavier or turning red then it was nothing to worry about. Turns out I had irritated my cervix. Fingers crossed you see exactly what you need to put you at ease on the scan. 

afm: my scan was moved from Tuesday the 27th when I would have been 6 weeks 1 day to that Friday. I was a little bummed that they had to reschedule but I guess that means that I will have a better chance to see everything I am wanting to see. It really does feel like the TWW all over again...except with the TWW I was able to test early and shave a few days off haha :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thank you all. I'm feeling better today, hope it stays that way. Melewen those earrings are pretty and such a unique way to share your news! I think my appetite is coming back today because I'm STARVING... I just can't decide what I want :shrug: I decided I'm making goulash for dinner this evening, I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Tristansmom

Laidee - I'm having the same issues with slight nausea and a developing cold. I really, REALLY hope I don't get MS this pregnancy - I didn't last time and it was glorious. I work outside of the home and can't fathom having to run (down the hall, past reception, and through a card-locked door) multiple times in the morning to get to the washroom...


----------



## TTC First

melewen - those are very nice earnings. I hadn't looked at the September birthstone yet. I really want to get a ring or necklace but I think that I will wait for a while.

MamaBunny2 - looks like to took my appetite. I just can't stomach the site of food. I wake up so hungry I feel sick then after a couple bites I struggle to get the rest down. I just have light snacks through the day just so that I keep something in my stomach.

DH makes these fruit and vegi green smoothies and I have found that it helps with the MS a little.


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, sorry I've been awol for a while, every thing makes me sick, including looking at a screen! My nausea is so horrible, I cry every morning getting up and ready for work. I had to get pills from the doctor which I think help a little bit but make me a bit spaced out and soo tired, and considering how tired I was even before taking them, it isn't good. I went to sleep at 6.30 last night! 
I had an early scan last week as I had a tiny bit of brown blood, all seemed fine but couldn't really see anything as it was too early so got to go back for another on Wednesday. I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow which feels a bit strange as I don't know what is going to happen at the scan but there you go. 
Sorry to hear lots of you are suffering at the moment!


----------



## Mango

*Spunky *I had brwn spotting with my first fro early right up until start of 2nd tri and all was fine. I am positive you will be fine as well. sending yyou positive thoughts! :hugs:

How much longer is your program? Will you continue right through 3rd tri or take a break?


----------



## aries_22043

Spunky - good luck on your scan tomorrow, mine is tomorrow too (7w). Last time was a week ago. What time do you have your appointment? Mine is at 10 AM. Please keep us updated.

As other ladies mentioned, spotting brown is normal in some pregnancy. I myself don't have any spotting yet (finger cross) but always in the worry mode. I always stress about "what if thing goes south". I know I need to relax a bit, but since this is my first and we were trying with multiple rounds of meds, I m scared. The first time when the Dr called to confirmed my pregnancy, she said "your Hcg is too low, I m afraid it might be a chemical". Therefore, I have been worried since day 1 I found out I was pregnant. Even though Hcg level been rising well since then, I can not get the fear out of my head yet. Maybe I will feel better after first trimester is over.

Choc - good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Mamebunny - I m glad that your partner made up to you.


----------



## spunky84

Mango said:


> *Spunky *I had brwn spotting with my first fro early right up until start of 2nd tri and all was fine. I am positive you will be fine as well. sending yyou positive thoughts! :hugs:
> 
> How much longer is your program? Will you continue right through 3rd tri or take a break?

Thanks :)

I don't graduate until August 2016. I'm unable to take any time off. If I do, I have to wait until Fall 2016 to re-enroll which would put us a year behind for me finding a job which is major since I quit my job to do this. It's a nursing program, so provided things did progress normally, I'd pretty much have to give birth and go back. The director said the classes aren't too big of a deal, but any clinicals I miss I have to make up. If I don't make them up, then I have to drop out and re-enroll Fall 2016.



aries_22043 said:


> Spunky - good luck on your scan tomorrow, mine is tomorrow too (7w). Last time was a week ago. What time do you have your appointment? Mine is at 10 AM. Please keep us updated.
> 
> As other ladies mentioned, spotting brown is normal in some pregnancy. I myself don't have any spotting yet (finger cross) but always in the worry mode. I always stress about "what if thing goes south". I know I need to relax a bit, but since this is my first and we were trying with multiple rounds of meds, I m scared. The first time when the Dr called to confirmed my pregnancy, she said "your Hcg is too low, I m afraid it might be a chemical". Therefore, I have been worried since day 1 I found out I was pregnant. Even though Hcg level been rising well since then, I can not get the fear out of my head yet. Maybe I will feel better after first trimester is over.

Thanks :) Mine's at 11 (Eastern if that makes a difference lol). I don't think I'll be seeing my midwife though. That's still set for the 27th which I don't know if they'll still have me keep if it doesn't turn out well. I'm not sure what to expect really.

That had to be scarey that they told you that your hcg was too low in the beginning, but I"m glad it's rising well now. I think the first tri is just absolutely awful. There are very few good things about it (finding out, ultrasounds, hearing/seeing heartbeat). I feel like first tri is just a ball of worries and fear. 


I was relatively positive this morning, but before I went to get my blood work done today, there were 2 small dark brown clots which pretty much pushed me back into a crying mess. I got the homework I had to get done for class tonight and just spent the afternoon in bed.

Though since the 2 clots, the brown has been minimal. I think I had 2 instances where it showed up on the paper, but the other times nothing, so I don't know if that's the end of it?

Pretty sure my bloating and constipation is going away which just adds to the worry. I'm actually finding my appetite is closer to normal now.

I kind of feel like I can't handle this anymore. I just want to sleep.

DH isn't able to make it to the scan tomorrow. I figured he wouldn't because of work. I mean, I want him there, but I understand why he can't. I almost considered telling my mom and asking her to go with me, but after more thought I had decided that if the outcome is bad, I'd rather be alone.

I'm going to feel so stupid if everything is fine. With how I've been feeling, it feels like something is wrong, but I also know the mind is powerful enough to make me believe that. But I just feel like it is, and I'm scared about how I'll handle if it is bad. I know I have no control over what happens, but I'm scared that I'm going to fall to pieces and then in turn completely screw up school. I've not been doing well with keeping up this week just because I'm scared something is wrong, so I don't know how I'm going to cope.

I had 2 loses prior to DD (several years ago). The first one I couldn't handle it and had to go on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds. The second one I handled okay, but just based on how I'm right now with just being scared of something happening, I just cannot afford to fall apart right now.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck with your scans ladies!


----------



## Fallon

Told my parents and brother that I am pregnant today and they were thrilled :thumbup: I see them a lot and since I am feeling so bad already I figured I better say something instead of lying in the coming weeks. I feel better!

Spunky, I hope tomorrow comes fast! and that your scan is nothing but good news. I've had a couple days of worry myself and it's so hard to focus on anything else. Will be thinking of you tomorrow :)

We are off to meet the midwife. Hoping we all get on well so we don't have to meet with others.


----------



## babydreams85

I also had spotting in my last pregnancy Spunky! From weeks 4 through about 8 I had brown, pink, and even a little red. He turned out perfect ;) It's hard not to worry, though. I understand!


----------



## melewen

Good luck with everything spunky :) got everything crossed for you

Have any of you ladies had betas yet and if so.. What were your numbers and at what dpo/week+day?


----------



## karenh

Good luck to all of you getting your scans. Finally got mine scheduled for next wednesday!


----------



## VulpixMinute

Hi everyone!

Well, I'm happy to join all of you fine folks in here! I got my BFP on New Year's day, after a chemical the month before. This will be my first time being pregnant, and I am excited and nervous!

So far I have sore breasts and some weird insomnia/the tiniest bladder in existence. I haven't had any morning sickness yet, though.

I ovulated on the 23rd of my 35-38 day cycle, so I think I'm just over 3 weeks? Still learning about this stuff, haha.

Anyone else not have morning sickness by now? I know it's early. My first appointment is on the 28th. :)


----------



## cutieq

VulpixMinute, I'm not having real morning sickness. I get icky and kinda feel pukey throughout the day, but nothing major. Everyone doesn't get morning sickness so try not to focus on it too much. Heck, you may even want to thank your lucky stars!

Mel, I will have to go back and look at my beta dates, but don't get discouraged or focus on the actual numbers. As long as you're in the "range" for your weeks and the numbers progress, you're all set!


----------



## mummy2_1

Welcome all new ladies congratulations on your bfp.

I've been away for a few.days not.feeling very well. Finally can see straight again so happy to log back on. Hope everyone is feeling good. I've got my first mw app in 6 days


----------



## mummy2_1

Sori guys I posted twice now don't know how t delete this box lol


----------



## xLaura

It's officially started ... I puked this morning!! :( .... I've been really sicky the the last week and half but I've actually just been sick! I was so hoping it would be different this time! I had it all way thru my first pregnancy right till the end (however it didn't start till 8 weeks) 

Is there anyone else here who isn't getting a scan till 12 weeks? I feel like I'm the only one lol.


----------



## AngelOb

Aw laura I hope you feel better. No morning sickness for me yet. The bbs are starting to get sore again but no puking yet.

karen i get my blood work done on the 22nd. I'll be exactly 6 weeks. I still need to schedule a first appointment with a midwife but that will be sometime into February when my insurance kicks in.


----------



## TTC First

xLaura- I am sorry to hear your MS is getting worse. Lets cross our fingers that it will be short lived.


----------



## HerdingDogs

Oh goodness. 47 page?! I don't know how I can possibly catch up. I also don't know if I ever posted her to begin with. =/ Well, hi! I'm due Sept. 19th.


----------



## Mango

Welcome *VulpixMinute*! You're not alone I have no symptoms at all except extreme fatigue (although I am extra moody this week as well). Sometimes I worry too as everyone else has so many symptoms and wit my last preg I had horrible morning sickness. Trying to see it as a positive/lucky thing as oppose to something I need to worry about.When is your scan? Mine isn't until the 8 week mark.

*xLaura*, sorry to hear you're not feeling so well today. Hope the weekend allows you more time to rest and you feel better.

*Spunky *thinking of you! Hope your scan goes well today.


----------



## mummybumpage

Hi I'm due anytime between 15th (by lmp) and the 28th. I'm guessing 24th. :) Looking forward to chatting. x


----------



## Tristansmom

Vulpix - enjoy it while it lasts :/ I didn't have any symptoms my entire last pregnancy, other than, you know, a giant pumpkin out front lol.... this time nausea has reared its ugly head, and I lost all my supper last night. :( super not happy about it; I'd take the symptom-free version any day!!


----------



## melewen

*Tristansmom* when did you start feeling nausea this time?


----------



## lola85

Anyone else had period type pains? I feel like it's imminent :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi and welcome new ladies! :hi:

Spunky I noticed you're located in NE Ohio... so am I! Cedar Point is right in my backyard!

So day 2 of my tummy feeling queasy in the morning/early afternoon. I don't feel like I'll puke but my stomach feels sour... pretty sure I'll just have more poo/diarrhea :sick: Hooray...

Super hungry at 3am and when I finally get up for work at 6am. Boobs still tender. Bloated. Wanting to jump my man all the time :blush: Sense of smell is heightened. Thirsty. Orange juice from McDonalds this morning tasted like nail polish remover - yuck!

OK as I was typing this I had to get up and use the restroom. My stomach (not my lower tummy) really hurts, like I have a sour stomach and could get sick. I think it could be from the egg McMuffin and cheese and hash brown I ate. Never doing that again... or the orange juice :nope:


----------



## Tristansmom

Mel - started feeling generally unwell yesterday morning; had been getting PM headaches for a few days; didn't have full-blown nausea until about 4 pm last night. 5w3d. I've NEVER experienced that.


----------



## xLaura

Mama bunny2 - it's weird I had really bad sickness last pregnancy however the ONLY breakfast I was able to keep down and not throw up was a sausage and egg mcmufin meal and hash brown with hot choc from makies. .... No wander I put so much weight on haha. 

I must admit I keep getting waves of been propr horny - however it's normally when my OH is at work and then when he's home I'm too tired haha.


----------



## Fallon

*Xlaura* Well we are choosing to not have an US unless there is cause for concern, So no planned scan for us.

Met the midwife last night and she was perfect! We will meet with her again when I am about 11 weeks and will then hear the heartbeat with her doppler. 

*lola* Yes I too have experienced period like pains. They have slowed but I still get one or two bouts a day. There are just duller than real AF cramps. If you think about what causes them during AF it doesn't seem so strange that we would feel something similar since much is going on in our tummy :)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, feeling a bit down today, my lines aren't getting darker and cbd said not pregnant. I'm praying all will be okay but it's not looking good :-(


----------



## Tristansmom

Babylove - :hugs::hugs: Sorry you're going through this! Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Fallon

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, feeling a bit down today, my lines aren't getting darker and cbd said not pregnant. I'm praying all will be okay but it's not looking good :-(


When was your first test? and when did you take these others? When my dye test came up positive, it was faint, and I tested neg on a regular clear blue but positive on the CB w/ weeks estimator.


----------



## Babylove100

First super faint was 10dpo. Proper bfp was 12dpo and I'm now 14dpo. I used the weeks estimator test. I did a Superdrug test at the same time and looks the same as my 12dpo Superdrug test


----------



## Tristansmom

If your superdrug tests are still showing a line I think it'll be ok - I've never used one of the CB Digi tests, but I've heard that they can be awfully fickle things!


----------



## TTC First

lola85 - I was looking up the period thing yesterday. I don't get the cramps but I get that fluttery feeling when you need to go to the bathroom because you're sure your period is starting to come. Not sure if anyone gets that feeling.

Babylove100 - Since being on the pregnancy forum I have heard a lot of women who go backwards with their pg test. Often it tends to be that they drank too much water or didn't use FMU. I would wait it out, AF hasn't come so that's a good thing.


----------



## Fallon

If you are like me, it took 3 days to see a significant change on the dye test. Hoping tomorrow you'll have a pleasant surprise! :)


----------



## xLaura

Sorry to hear that babylove - hope it works out for you. Have you gotten a pregnant on cb digi before?


----------



## Sweety_1

Hello ladies, I'm due sept 14th. Hopefully all goes well, had ectopic and miscarriage already! Really hope this one is in the right spot! Anyone else have symptoms that come and go. Just really worried that I will have another miscarriage. Breasts are just a little tender, don't have to use the washroom any different and tired but that is normal for me. Worried! I go for another beta today. 16dpo 363, 22 dpo 4044.


----------



## Babylove100

xLaura said:


> Sorry to hear that babylove - hope it works out for you. Have you gotten a pregnant on cb digi before?

Nope, I tried my first digi last night and bfn so thought if try today. I've got one left I'll use on Sunday if AF hasn't shown up in the mean time.


----------



## Tristansmom

Sweety - your numbers look great!!! FX for you!


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, so many September babies.

Can I join?

I'm from the US (NH). I have a 15 month old daughter. I'm due Sept. 10th. I'm kind of obsessed with babywearing (I love woven wraps) and I work in wine sales. I'm a rep for a distributor. I'm still BF'ing but I feel like my milk won't stick around for long. We cloth diaper. That's me in a nutshell. Looking forward to getting to know all you. 

I had a water birth at a hospital with my first. It was perfect. Now they no longer do water births. I'm not sure if I want to stick with my dr.s and midwives I know or switch to a birth center so I can have another water birth. I will most likely have the same doula again.


----------



## lola85

Baby love dont worry I don't rate the cb digital tests my first one I did last week was bfn and when I read the box it's only 60% accurate from 5days before AF is due and they aren't as sensitive as the dye tests. Hoping you've got a true BFP &#128515; xxxx


----------



## aries_22043

welcome to all the new moms !!!

Babylove - can you go to your dr and ask for beta blood test to monitor if the hcg double? Probably that the only sure way to know how thing are going. Good luck.

Spunky - how was your appointment?

My ultrasound this morning went great. 7w2d, heartbeat of 136. Dr reassured me that after you can hear the heartbeat, the miscarriage rate goes down to less than 2%. I will take his word on that for now and will try to relax a bit. 

I hope all the ladies feel better today with not too much stress/sickness. 

https://i58.tinypic.com/14mt4cz.jpg


----------



## spunky84

I'm supposed to be 6+1 today. I know dates can be off because of implantation and whatnot, but they put me back to 5+5. Gestational sac only. My hcg was over 11,000 Tuesday, so if they are rising, they definitely should have seen more than that today.

I go back on the 26th for another; my original first appointment the 27th. I don't see the point. I don't even know how I'm going to make it until then. I can't focus on my classes/homework/studying.

I haven't heard on my levels from yesterday yet. I called earlier and they weren't in yet. I'm counting this one out.


----------



## nikkchikk

Hello September Momma's! Thanks to whoever made the Sept ticker. It's adorable!

Babylove, I really how you get some answers soon. Spunky, did they do a vaginal or abdominal scan? Even with a vaginal scan, its really hard to see anything. Last pregnancy at 5 weeks we could only see the sac. 3 weeks later we saw a gummy bear. Don't give up yet. 

My levels were really high on Monday so my nurse set me up for a scan today. Baby is measuring right on time at 6 weeks and we heard a nice strong heartbeat. Due date is still Sept 11th. There's not much to see but a little white dot at this stage, but I was MOST happy that there was only ONE baby in there! As far as symptoms, nothing except a feeling of fullness in my pelvis, bigger boobs, and the occasional wave of nausea. New with this pregnancy is the period cramps. I definitely do not remember them from last time and I do not like them at all 

Aries, I didn't know that MC rate went down so low after the HB can be heard. that IS very reassuring!!


----------



## knobby

Congrats on the scan aries!

Spunky, I hope it is just early. It can be hit or miss with what can be seen this early on.


----------



## aries_22043

Spunky - Please don't give up yet. You only 3 days behind. Baby in early stages can have different rate of growing. Last week scan put me behind 2 days but this morning it caught up with the original due date. I hope that your hcg level double. Remember, it is not over till it over (by dr confirmation).

Knobby - Thank you


----------



## aries_22043

Knobby - I just realized your due date is same as mine. I always thought you are a few days ahead. Yay


----------



## Court28

Sbmack- i cloth nappy and breastfeed my 15 month old too.
We sometimes babywear with our SSC, but not a lot. I'm planning on babywearing this little blob heaps :)

In my news, husband and I had sex last night... Bad idea. I began bleeding afterwards, mostly lots of pink but also bits of proper red and it freaked me out so much.
Midwife wanted to wait until today to see if its stopped or not, which I think it has, but omg I spent all evening crying thinking my blob was leaving us :(


----------



## aries_22043

nikkchikk said:


> Hello September Momma's! Thanks to whoever made the Sept ticker. It's adorable!
> 
> 
> Aries, I didn't know that MC rate went down so low after the HB can be heard. that IS very reassuring!!

Yeah, I was doubting at first because I see different number out there on the internet. But I will try not to stress about it, it is out of our control anyway. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## yazzy

Sorry you are going through this confusion Babylove.

Spunky wishing you all the best, baby may just need a few days to catch up.

Great to see so many active on this thread!

Afm my bbs don't seem as sore, it seems the soreness comes and goes. Nausea hits me every so often. Trying not to be anxious and can't wait til my scan on the 27th!


----------



## aries_22043

Court28 said:


> In my news, husband and I had sex last night... Bad idea. I began bleeding afterwards, mostly lots of pink but also bits of proper red and it freaked me out so much.
> Midwife wanted to wait until today to see if its stopped or not, which I think it has, but omg I spent all evening crying thinking my blob was leaving us :(

I heard it is normal to bleed a little after sex so you should not worry too much. I m too so scared of it that both I and my husband both agreed to not having sex until 1st trimester over. Even though there is no scientific evidence that sex causing you miscarriage, we just don't want to deal with the "what if" moments. For us, it better be safe than sorry.


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> In my news, husband and I had sex last night... Bad idea. I began bleeding afterwards, mostly lots of pink but also bits of proper red and it freaked me out so much.
> Midwife wanted to wait until today to see if its stopped or not, which I think it has, but omg I spent all evening crying thinking my blob was leaving us :(
> 
> I heard it is normal to bleed a little after sex so you should not worry too much. I m too so scared of it that both I and my husband both agreed to not having sex until 1st trimester over. Even though there is no scientific evidence that sex causing you miscarriage, we just don't want to deal with the "what if" moments. For us, it better be safe than sorry.Click to expand...

The cervix is more sensitive and there is more blood flow down there, so it isn't hard to make it bleed. DH and I are also worried so we have been limiting ourselves. He is careful to not go too deep and hit my cervix when we do have sex.


----------



## xLaura

Spunky - with my last pregnancy I went for a scan at 7+2 and got told i was 6 + 1 by time I had my 12 week scan I'd caught back up again. Early scans can be so inaccurate, don't give up hope yet. Lots of hugs!


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> Knobby - I just realized your due date is same as mine. I always thought you are a few days ahead. Yay

It is a great date! Also our first trimester is over half done! :happydance:


----------



## nikkchikk

Court28: The cervix is so full of blood right now that bleeding is common. I don't blame you if you want to stay off sex for a while though. It would be hard to get your mind off of the 'what if' even if everything is perfectly okay. 

Last pregnancy I went into labor twice, at 31 weeks and at 37 weeks (the day bed rest was lifted). Both times it was caused by unprotected sex where DH finished in me. I did not have this problem before 31 weeks and no issues when I just had orgasms after 31 weeks. My doctor said there was no real cause for the preterm labor, but that semen does have prostaglandins that will soften the cervix (if the cervix is sensitive to, and is and ready). It is a pretty rare thing, what happened to me.

This time around, we are using condoms or pulling out. I don't want to take a chance, as much of a hassle as it is. I CANNOT do bedrest again.


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? We got our BFP on Monday for baby #2. Due date is Sept 23rd. I've had my first two betas, they look good. Quickest doubling time (29 hours), but slower than with my DS who had 22 hours (and thankfully was just one baby). Our first scan is Jan 30th, I'll be 6 weeks 2 days then. Hopefully we'll be able to see the heartbeat.


----------



## knobby

nikkchikk said:


> My doctor said there was no real cause for the preterm labor, but that semen does have prostaglandins that will soften the cervix (if the cervix is sensitive to, and is and ready). It is a pretty rare thing, what happened to me.
> 
> This time around, we are using condoms or pulling out. I don't want to take a chance, as much of a hassle as it is. I CANNOT do bedrest again.

Good to know! It is better to be safe than sorry.

Welcome and congrats, daydream!


----------



## Court28

A gel that is often used to induce labour (prostin gel) is actually made out of horse semen lol


----------



## knobby

Court28 said:


> A gel that is often used to induce labour (prostin gel) is actually made out of horse semen lol

O.M.G. no way *barf*


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls I'm joining you tonight after getting a 1-2 weeks on a digi test. Totally not expected!! Though we've only dtd once this month, that once obviously worked. I'm in shock! 
This is my third baby, I have a 3 and 18 month old! Yes I'm going to be busy.
My expected due date is 26th September :happydance:


----------



## Mango

*Mummy2_1* is there anyway we can add everyone's due date to the original post?

*Sweety_1* welcome on over! Wishing you a hapy and healthy 9 months. I'm sure your betas will come out great.

*Babylove100* when I tested on a frer I got a positive but the CB came back negative with not even the faintest of lines. Try to stay positive hun the test vary so much. You shold get clear results one way or the other int he next two days. :flower:

*Sbmack* wow I admire you for having your lil ones so close together. They will be the best of friends. My lil ones will be 7.5 years apart approx. Why do you think your milk won't continue producing? It may in fact increase!

*Spunky84* fingers crossed for you hun. It's still super early and they say US measurmeents are not very accurate this early in. Many ladies said they were behind in the early weeks but were al caught up by 12 weeks. Stay positive, I know easier said then done but try not to think the worst ok. :hugs:

*Court28* I think a little bleeding is common after BD. I had pinkish/brown discharge for an hour or two a few night ago after Dh and I bd, but it did not last long. You noted yours has stoped and hasn't continued right? I'm sure your fine hun but do get checked if it will help you to feel better. I understand the worry though

*kaths101* welcome to our September listing... wow we're getting huge in numbers over here!! :happydance: You and Sbmack will have lots to relate to with kids around the same age.

As for me ladies, I definitely need to stop doing research on the internet. every little article scares me and of course what do I do.... I focus on all the things that can go wrong in hopes that if I know all about it, it can help somehow... Think I'm just feeling a bit anxious and emotionally a little overhwelmed today. The fatigue doesn't help. I was trying to hold off on telling DH until his bday in two weeks but now I'm wondering if I should say something sooner so I can have more support, not sure yet... I'll still try hold out.

P.S. I really love food today! :pizza:


----------



## Court28

The bleeding has stopped although I keep feeling a bit crampy down there, I'm sure all is fine though.
Milk production drops around 16 weeks I believe, and then the colostrum shows up near the end of pregnancy. My 15 month old is still breastfeeding fine, I'm not sure what will happen when the milk goes though. Part of me hopes he will self wean but I do love nursing him.


----------



## nikkchikk

Court28 said:


> A gel that is often used to induce labour (prostin gel) is actually made out of horse semen lol

Ugh. Why do you know this, lol.

I'm just hoping that my husband's semen works well for this kid. It is nice to do our own induction ;) 

Welcome daydream and kaths!


----------



## karenh

Vulpix: Welcome and congrats! I am not having any morning sickness either.

Laura: Sorry you are getting sick now, i hope it doesnt last the whole time like last time.

Angelob: My insurance doesnt kick in until feb either, however i have history of ectopic pregnancy so my ob wanted my in asap. I have an ultrasound and my first appointment with him the 21st. I have already had two blood draws. 664 then exactly 48 hours later 1508. Fun to be due date buddies! Good luck with your blood draw.

Herding dogs, mummybumpage, sbmack, daydream, kaths101: Congratulations! Welcome!

Tristansmom: Nausea is the worst. Sorry you got it this time. I hope it doesnt last long for you.

Lola85: I have had minor cramping. My ob said it is completely normal.

Babylove: Sorry your tests arent getting darker. That is so frustrating. Take the weekend off from testing and try and take it easy. Good luck.

Sweety-1: Your symptoms sounds like mine!

Aries: What a beautiful scan! You can totally see your baby, that looks like a baby! How awesome!

Spunky84: I hope you arent out. Hang in there.

Nikkichikk: Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## Court28

Nikkchikk-i studied midwifery for two years before I dropped out and had my son :)

As for me, even though my bleeding stopped, the midwife wants to send me for a scan sometime this week to check all is OK


----------



## kaths101

Anyone else here that this is their 2nd or 3rd child? I am really scared! 
I feel more prepared and know what Im doing now :haha: but juggling 3 kiddies eek. Mine are 3 (4 in August) and 18 months (2 in July)! 

No symptoms yet apart from heartburn! Really? This early? That was the reason why I tested as I always only get heartburn when pregnant! 

Thanks for welcoming me into this group, I joined a group with my other 2 and still have friends from each now! So hopefully I can get to know some of you and do this journey together :baby: (though I'm always one of the last to get my baby haha - my sons were born onThe 27th and 21st and this one is the 26th - so I have to sit and watch everyone else having babies haha)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, well my tests are all completely negative this morning *sigh*. Af cramps in full force so just patiently waiting for her to arrive. 

I wish all you ladies the happiest and healthiest 9 months! :hugs:

I'm heading back to the TTC boards......xx


----------



## mummybumpage

babylove100 I am so sorry. Huge hugs. xxx


----------



## mummybumpage

My cb digi said 2-3 this morning and my lines are darker. Seems more real now, still nervous because I'm breastfeeding but hopefully..... xxxxx


----------



## xLaura

Mummybumpage - I NEED a cream egg NOW!!! Lol


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi ladies I will write up due dates today and post them on the op. I will amend them with first scans end as and when. 



I'm so so sori babylove, we hope to see ur bfp and sticky soon.


----------



## pachamama92

Hi can I join you guys? Due September 17th xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kaths holy crap! 10lb 11oz baby?!?! :saywhat:


----------



## kaths101

MamaBunny2 said:


> Kaths holy crap! 10lb 11oz baby?!?! :saywhat:

Yup that was a shock!! 
He was a monster lol ...water birth and a few puffs on gas and air - all good :thumbup:
I'm just hoping this one isn't bigger! 
Here he is!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelOb

So sorry to hear that babylove!


----------



## TTC First

xLaura said:


> Mummybumpage - I NEED a cream egg NOW!!! Lol

I was just listening to the radio and they were talking about people in the UK freaking out over the Easter Cream Egg....did you hear?

Apparently it was made with Dairy milk and this year they changed the chocolate. I hear the people over there are FREAKING out and boycotting the company. They are claiming the fact that the company was bought out by the Americans and they ruined the egg. They also said that over there you guys get them in packages of 6 and this year they are packages of 5 and they are the same price as the 6 was. They sell them individually here in Canada.

You guys really like your cream eggs....lol

Here is an article I found

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/551580/Cadbury-Creme-Egg-shell-chocolate-changed


----------



## kaths101

TTC First said:


> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> Mummybumpage - I NEED a cream egg NOW!!! Lol
> 
> I was just listening to the radio and they were talking about people in the UK freaking out over the Easter Cream Egg....did you hear?
> 
> Apparently it was made with Dairy milk and this year they changed the chocolate. I hear the people over there are FREAKING out and boycotting the company. They are claiming the fact that the company was bought out by the Americans and they ruined the egg. They also said that over there you guys get them in packages of 6 and this year they are packages of 5 and they are the same price as the 6 was. They sell them individually here in Canada.
> 
> You guys really like your cream eggs....lol
> 
> Here is an article I found
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/551580/Cadbury-Creme-Egg-shell-chocolate-changedClick to expand...

It's true!! Creme eggs just do not taste the same anymore!! :cry:


----------



## xLaura

kaths101 said:


> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> Mummybumpage - I NEED a cream egg NOW!!! Lol
> 
> I was just listening to the radio and they were talking about people in the UK freaking out over the Easter Cream Egg....did you hear?
> 
> Apparently it was made with Dairy milk and this year they changed the chocolate. I hear the people over there are FREAKING out and boycotting the company. They are claiming the fact that the company was bought out by the Americans and they ruined the egg. They also said that over there you guys get them in packages of 6 and this year they are packages of 5 and they are the same price as the 6 was. They sell them individually here in Canada.
> 
> You guys really like your cream eggs....lol
> 
> Here is an article I found
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/551580/Cadbury-Creme-Egg-shell-chocolate-changedClick to expand...
> 
> It's true!! Creme eggs just do not taste the same anymore!! :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen it's all over the news lol. However I haven't actually tasted one yet to see the difference. I did go to buy some (b4 all this came out) and when I picked it up and it was only a 5 box I thought the shop was being cheap skates and refused to pay the price of 6 for 5 .... Now I realise it's the same everywhere! Gutted lol! 

Saying all that I did send OH the shop for some cream eggs earlier (aswel as choc muffins and choc cake .... Lol) but he came back with cream egg yogurt thing instead!!! But when he got back I decided I was too sick to eat anything haha. He wasn't happy as I'd been begging him go shop for ages oooops! Lol.


----------



## xLaura

kaths101 said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Kaths holy crap! 10lb 11oz baby?!?! :saywhat:
> 
> Yup that was a shock!!
> He was a monster lol ...water birth and a few puffs on gas and air - all good :thumbup:
> I'm just hoping this one isn't bigger!
> Here he is!!Click to expand...

He's gorgeous! Did you know he was going be big? My first was 7lb 9 (similar to your first) and I just assumed the next would be similar - that's scared me haha.


----------



## AngelOb

I never liked creme eggs so I guess I don't understand why there is such a big deal but I do know that if I had a favorite candy and it was changed I would also be upset. I remember when they took the crispy m&ms away and that was a sad sad day for me.


----------



## kaths101

xLaura said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Kaths holy crap! 10lb 11oz baby?!?! :saywhat:
> 
> Yup that was a shock!!
> He was a monster lol ...water birth and a few puffs on gas and air - all good :thumbup:
> I'm just hoping this one isn't bigger!
> Here he is!!Click to expand...
> 
> He's gorgeous! Did you know he was going be big? My first was 7lb 9 (similar to your first) and I just assumed the next would be similar - that's scared me haha.Click to expand...

Not a clue!! I was measuring 2 weeks ahead so was expecting a little bit bigger but not that big! Even when he was born, my OH and I both guessed about 8lbs and 8lbs 12 because to us he didn't look that big but the midwife kinda looked at us and said no he's bigger than that!! :haha:
When he was weighed she said he was the second largest baby she has ever delivered as we were in the midwife led unit..I'm glad they didn't know how big he was as I wouldn't have been allowed in otherwise. 
But don't worry actually giving birth to him wasn't any more painful or any worse than my smaller first baby. People always wince when they hear the weight but it was fine! 
when we were back on the ward the lady in the bed next to me had a 5lber and we laid them next to each other. It was so funny! I wish I'd taken a picture!!


----------



## TTC First

xLaura said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> Mummybumpage - I NEED a cream egg NOW!!! Lol
> 
> I was just listening to the radio and they were talking about people in the UK freaking out over the Easter Cream Egg....did you hear?
> 
> Apparently it was made with Dairy milk and this year they changed the chocolate. I hear the people over there are FREAKING out and boycotting the company. They are claiming the fact that the company was bought out by the Americans and they ruined the egg. They also said that over there you guys get them in packages of 6 and this year they are packages of 5 and they are the same price as the 6 was. They sell them individually here in Canada.
> 
> You guys really like your cream eggs....lol
> 
> Here is an article I found
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/551580/Cadbury-Creme-Egg-shell-chocolate-changedClick to expand...
> 
> It's true!! Creme eggs just do not taste the same anymore!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've seen it's all over the news lol. However I haven't actually tasted one yet to see the difference. I did go to buy some (b4 all this came out) and when I picked it up and it was only a 5 box I thought the shop was being cheap skates and refused to pay the price of 6 for 5 .... Now I realise it's the same everywhere! Gutted lol!
> 
> Saying all that I did send OH the shop for some cream eggs earlier (aswel as choc muffins and choc cake .... Lol) but he came back with cream egg yogurt thing instead!!! But when he got back I decided I was too sick to eat anything haha. He wasn't happy as I'd been begging him go shop for ages oooops! Lol.Click to expand...



:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Thats so funny, you didn't want to eat anything. Yesterday I wanted a hamburger. It had to be a bbq burger and not a thin one you get from a fast food place. We made a plan to get one today. Today we planned to go (dh was looking forward to eating out) and i decided I didn't want it any more. :dohh:


----------



## babydreams85

Babylove, I'm so sorry :( :hugs: FXed you get another BFP in February! 

Kaths, this is my 2nd baby! My son is almost 2 (will be 2 1/2 when this one arrives). Will definitely have my hands full, but in a good way :thumbup:

Spunky, don't give up hope yet...you could have just O'd later than you thought. FXed crossed for you that everything is perfect! :hugs:

Welcome new ladies!!! Wow--there are lots of Sept ladies! So exciting!

AFM, I am trying to take on a more positive outlook. After ALL my tests were much darker than the control lines and showed up immediately, and I got a Pregnant 2-3 on my digi, I have decided that I will only allow myself ONE more test (my last digi that will hopefully show 3+ in a few days), no more stressing and checking everything. I am struggling with nausea every day, and BBs are super sore, so I'm taking all these things as good signs that this bean is fine for now. If it doesn't turn out well, then there was nothing I could have done differently. Just trying to take deep breaths, enjoy this pregnancy, and enjoy my DS--because hopefully he will not be an only child much longer ;) I NEVER had nausea this quickly or this bad when I was pregnant with him, so I can only assume it will get much worse. So sorry to the ladies who are suffering from bad MS at this point! :wacko:

OH and, that's a great idea to show EDDs on the first page! :happydance:


----------



## TTC First

babydreams85 - I keep hearing that having all these horrible symptoms is a good thing so it looks like you are on the right track!


----------



## melewen

Anyone not having any real sumptoms? I'm only feeling a stronger heartbeat, occasional frequent urination, some rhinitis, a bit of itchy skin. But I don't feel like that's much..


----------



## Laidee

*Babylove*, I'm so sorry! Hope to see back over here real soon! Stay strong.

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hello, and welcome to all the new ones. I'm still fighting a cold and of course it feels worse at night. I've had a sore throat for the oast 3 days now. I think the more I talk, the more I irritate it. I think I caught a few colds during my first pregnancy too. Hopefully th is clears soon. Hard being a mom when you feel miserable and don't want to deal with anyone.

Meanwhile, I have absolutely no symptoms. Intense hunger is gone. No nausea. Nothing. I don't feel pregnant at all. Kinda scary.


----------



## kaths101

I didn't have have any symptoms with my second child, I had nausea between 6-10 weeks and then everything disappeared. Try not to worry.

Will be great to get everyone on the first page and what we are expecting (when we know) :blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## lola85

kaths101 said:


> Anyone else here that this is their 2nd or 3rd child? I am really scared!
> I feel more prepared and know what Im doing now :haha: but juggling 3 kiddies eek. Mine are 3 (4 in August) and 18 months (2 in July)!
> 
> No symptoms yet apart from heartburn! Really? This early? That was the reason why I tested as I always only get heartburn when pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me into this group, I joined a group with my other 2 and still have friends from each now! So hopefully I can get to know some of you and do this journey together :baby: (though I'm always one of the last to get my baby haha - my sons were born onThe 27th and 21st and this one is the 26th - so I have to sit and watch everyone else having babies haha)

This is my second baby Kaths, my lg just turned 1 indecember and the idea of having 2 under 2 scares me lol!!! This pregnancy happened earlier than we planned! We were suppose to start trying in September not have another baby by then hehe! Baby is actually due 2days after my best friends wedding...haven't told her yet or my other friend who im now going to be bridesmaid for at 6 months pregnant! &#128515;


----------



## xLaura

I start a new job Tomoz ... I'm dreading it! My nausea is so bad and I actually puked the other day. I really didn't wana tell them straight away, as I'm guessing there not going to be too happy but I don't know how I'm going to hide it when I feel so rough! 

Btw I didn't actually know I was pregnant when I went for an interview and then they offered it me ... I found out a few days after.


----------



## babydreams85

I didn't really have any symptoms early on with DS. I didn't have any symptoms with my angel babies either, so that kind of scared me, but he was fine :) I had a little bit of nausea/heartburn later (maybe 6.5 weeks to 10 weeks?) but not much. My symptoms are much stronger with this pregnancy than they have ever been. I am trying to hold down some rice cereal right now...blechhh. 

GL at your new job Laura!


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies can i join? I got my bfp at 11dpo but had heavy bleeding with clots at 13dpo that lasted for 9 days! Had an early scan and all looks good so feeling positive. I go back at 7 weeks to check for a hb. I think I'm due 17th September :)


----------



## kaths101

lola85 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else here that this is their 2nd or 3rd child? I am really scared!
> I feel more prepared and know what Im doing now :haha: but juggling 3 kiddies eek. Mine are 3 (4 in August) and 18 months (2 in July)!
> 
> No symptoms yet apart from heartburn! Really? This early? That was the reason why I tested as I always only get heartburn when pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me into this group, I joined a group with my other 2 and still have friends from each now! So hopefully I can get to know some of you and do this journey together :baby: (though I'm always one of the last to get my baby haha - my sons were born onThe 27th and 21st and this one is the 26th - so I have to sit and watch everyone else having babies haha)
> 
> This is my second baby Kaths, my lg just turned 1 indecember and the idea of having 2 under 2 scares me lol!!! This pregnancy happened earlier than we planned! We were suppose to start trying in September not have another baby by then hehe! Baby is actually due 2days after my best friends wedding...haven't told her yet or my other friend who im now going to be bridesmaid for at 6 months pregnant! &#128515;Click to expand...

Having a small age gap is lovely, hard to start with but gets easier. 
I had to pull out of bridesmaid duties for my best friend as my little boy was born two weeks before her wedding. She wasn't impressed but was fine haha. All mine have been really bad timing. But hey ho. Didn't want to be a bridesmaid anyway! :haha:


----------



## xLaura

I'm having major cramps today :( 

I know everything is stretching but it doesn't feel like stretching - it's just cramping! Ouch!


----------



## melewen

I'd love some cramps! It feels like my symptoms have basically disappeared, save some fatigue and strong heart rate, maybe some sore nips. Anyone else have disappearing symptoms every now and then?


----------



## lola85

melewen said:


> I'd love some cramps! It feels like my symptoms have basically disappeared, save some fatigue and strong heart rate, maybe some sore nips. Anyone else have disappearing symptoms every now and then?

Other than the cramping I had earlier in the week and a few bouts of dizziness/nausea before my bfp I've had no symptoms....it's so different to my first pregnancy that it makes me really uneasy I'm constantly worried it's a bad sign!


----------



## Tish5478

I'm having occassional cramps but other than that and mildly sore nipples, I've not had much at all. I keep reminding myself I'm still so early and it will probably kick in soon but I can't help but worry too. In fact each time I have a cramp, I worry more!!! Oh the joys! You wait we'll be begging for the symptoms to settle anytime soon! Fingers crossed anyway! Xx


----------



## melewen

That's true! That sounds just like me. Good to know :) I feel better!


----------



## TTC First

lola85 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else here that this is their 2nd or 3rd child? I am really scared!
> I feel more prepared and know what Im doing now :haha: but juggling 3 kiddies eek. Mine are 3 (4 in August) and 18 months (2 in July)!
> 
> No symptoms yet apart from heartburn! Really? This early? That was the reason why I tested as I always only get heartburn when pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me into this group, I joined a group with my other 2 and still have friends from each now! So hopefully I can get to know some of you and do this journey together :baby: (though I'm always one of the last to get my baby haha - my sons were born onThe 27th and 21st and this one is the 26th - so I have to sit and watch everyone else having babies haha)
> 
> This is my second baby Kaths, my lg just turned 1 indecember and the idea of having 2 under 2 scares me lol!!! This pregnancy happened earlier than we planned! We were suppose to start trying in September not have another baby by then hehe! Baby is actually due 2days after my best friends wedding...haven't told her yet or my other friend who im now going to be bridesmaid for at 6 months pregnant! &#128515;Click to expand...

Don't worry about the 2 under 2, I think that it all has to do with organization. I am a foster parent and I have had a newborn and a 9 month old, a 4 month old and 6 week old, and a 2 month old and a newborn. As long as you are organized and you have help around the house it's really not that bad. 

When I have my lo I will also have 2 other infants, not sure what age.


----------



## yazzy

Melewen I'm about the same dates as you and my symptoms come and go. I'm guessing it's normal and I'll find out next week at my scan :)


----------



## yazzy

Sorry ladies I just realised I have randomly posted in here without introducing myself!

I'm expecting baby no 2 on 19th Sept, however been posting in the other September thread as I had a ruptured ectopic at the end of October so am slightly nervous!

I love hearing how everyone is doing and sorry again for just randomly appearing but I love this thread too :)


----------



## mummybumpage

Don't start me on creme eggs I'm absolutely furious! They've ruined them now! I wonder if they'll backtrack?

Symptoms here are moisturiser taste in my mouth, tiredness and emotional insanity. Hardly any cramps at all. I'm worries as my test today at 4+5 is no darker than 2 days ago. CB digi still says 2-3 which I expect but because I'm breastfeeding I;m expecting the worst. So anxious. I hate that this part is so hard, I hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## shellideaks

I woke up this morning feeling quite sick and still feel blah now. Didn't get MS this early with any other pregnancies so wondering if maybe I'm coming down with something instead. My only other symptom is that my boobs are killing me lol.


----------



## Mango

*Babylove*, I'm sorry to hear this is happening Babylove. Please take god care of yourself ok. :hugs:

Welcome *Pachmama*!

Hi *Laidee*, I'm right there with you, no symptoms at all, except for fatigue. Let's hope that MS never kicks in. I had it with my first and I don't envy the ladies experiencing it now, it can make days so difficult.

*xLaura *how did your first day at work go? Hope you made out ok and the MS was not unbearable. When you do tell them just explain taht at the time of the interview you honestly didn't know. If they deal with it in a very negative way it may be a sign of what it's like to work therre too... but let's hope they aree very understanding an don't make a fuss when you do tell them.

Welcome *Shellideaks*! Wishing ou the best with your next scan. There are quite a few of us who are anxiously awaiting scans as well.

Welcome *Yazzy*! Understandable you are nervous, but let's hope for the best. Sending you lots of positive energy.

*Mummybumpage *I can't believe you changed your pic to Cream Eggs. :haha: that's too funny. What are you going t do when Easter rollsaround, that's how I feel about pizza. Funny how everyone has their comfort foods.... Try not to worry with the tests hun, no major crampign or bleeding right? Take one day at a time and be sure baby is ok. :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy crap kaths I that makes me want to go ice my lady parts :wacko: Oww oww oww!!!

That's so funny there's commotion over creme eggs in the UK... I just ate a Cadbury creme egg this morning when I got to work. Love them! :toothpick:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Forgot to mention, as far as symptoms go for me right now I am still able to eat much more than before I was pregnant. My boobs seemed to be feeling better but got really painfully sore again over the weekend. I had to sleep in a sports bra last night and that helped :thumbup: I'm still bloated in my midsection. The past 2-3 days it seems like when I wake up I feel kinda sick to my stomach/crampy and have to poo. I'll take that over puking! I also still have random bouts of IBS-like bathroom trips right after eating which is kind of annoying especially if we are out in public. One thing that's very odd to me and I've been suffering with for weeks now is terribly itchy skin! I get it mostly on my legs, but have had random "itch bumps" on my tummy, back and arms. I had tried applying eczema lotion, baby oil etc. to my skin to try and relieve the itch and dryness to no avail :nope: I bought some Nivea in-shower lotion over the weekend. You shower as usual then apply the lotion as you would with regular lotion but while still in the shower, then rinse off. I've used it three days in a row now and it seems to be helping thank goodness! I also changed our bedding and washed our comforter. My first prenatal appointment is this Wednesday so I am going to address the itchy craziness for sure.


----------



## Mango

*MammmaBunny*, I have heard of other ladies complaining about the same thing. They say reducing the temperature of your shower/bath helps too.... as in avoid really hot water and more so bathe in luke warm water if you can tolerate it.


----------



## melewen

My skin is so itchy too! I just read it was an old wives tale that dry skin = boy. Ha! Who knows. But yes... I'm always scratching!


----------



## mummybumpage

No cramps or bleeding just a general bloated feeling.


----------



## mummybumpage

It's funny that you all mention skin itching so early because my scalp feels really sensitive.


----------



## knobby

Stop it! You're all making me itchy. :haha:


----------



## TTC First

MamaBunny2 - I didn't even bring up the morning poops, I didn't know that was an issue for others. Even before I put my feet on the floor I gotta go. Sometime though, I just go and it's a surprise need to go. But without fail first thing every morning. I get the MS too so I have something going all day. Morning poop, daytime MS, and evening gas.


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA TTC :rofl: I know the poops are annoying but I love that I'm not the only one dealing with it, not to sound mean! I've had bouts of queasiness but nothing major that I would consider MS :shrug: Yesterday I ate some leftover potato pizza from the evening before (my partner was "craving" pizza. His cravings have been ridiculous lately lol) and almost immediately afterward my lower stomach got that "uh oh" feeling and had to use the restroom. Explosive diarrhea :sick: Almost like IBS, but I don't get it all the time just randomly.

Melewen I totally forgot I had seen that dry skin interpretation somewhere... my SO will be thrilled! :laugh2:

My man has been having cravings. I have been logging them in my pregnancy app diary - "Daddy is craving _____" :haha: First, it was pasta then hot sauce then pasta again and then most recently pizza :wacko:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok ladies I'm pretty nervous I NEED to tell my mom the news. My 8 week appointment is Wednesday and my SO is anxiously awaiting to plaster our surprise all over Facebook and tell everyone he sees. I don't feel it's right to do so without first telling my mom. I texted my sister this morning to call me when she got a chance but have yet to hear from her. I was going to tell her and ask her opinion or suggestion on how to drop the news on our mom. I'm not so much worried that she will react badly to it or not talk to me really still (we haven't really been talking much but aren't on terrible terms. She was last over on New Years Eve visiting with me and my kids) I'm more concerned how it will affect her health, like mentally and whatnot. She is older at 74 (I was a "happy surprise" as she calls it, when she was 43) and after losing my dad in 2009 and most recently her son (my half brother) last year, she has been dealing with a whirlwind of emotions, depression, etc. I don't want to cause her added stress but at this point there's nothing I can do aside from either telling her myself or letting her find out on her own :shrug: I try to look at it as either things can stay as they are and there's the distance between her and I OR it can hopefully give her new life to focus on and perhaps come around more often. I'm just not sure HOW to go about this... should I make arrangements to visit her? Invite her out to dinner? Call her? I don't think texting her is appropriate :nope: I'd prefer to do it in person. And my SO would like to be there but my mom hasn't shown any desire to get to know him and that's why her and I have lost touch over the months. Help! :help:


----------



## melewen

Mamabunny what app do you use? Dh is the same! Too funny

Question for the ladies with sore bb's: did you usually get sore bb's or nips around AF?


----------



## xLaura

Mango - my first day at my new job went ok thank you. My nausea wasn't too bad today so I managed ok - even though I was eveing before I went lol. For the last 3.5 years I've always worked 12.5hr shifts but these ones are 7.5hr so it feels so much better, glad I moved when i did as doing 12.5hr whilst preg isn't fun at all haha.

I don't know when I'm going to tell them - I need to soonish really as I work with learning dis and they 'can' be challenging at times, some worse than others so it's in my best interest to tell them so that I only get put with the 'calmer' ones. I'm just scared to tell them haha.


----------



## shellideaks

melewen said:


> Mamabunny what app do you use? Dh is the same! Too funny
> 
> Question for the ladies with sore bb's: did you usually get sore bb's or nips around AF?

Nope, my boobs are usually fine. It's the giveaway sign that I'm pregnant in my case cos it's the only time they get sore.


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> Mamabunny what app do you use? Dh is the same! Too funny
> 
> Question for the ladies with sore bb's: did you usually get sore bb's or nips around AF?

the bump. Also babycenter pregnancy app. I really like the bump tho and that's where I've been keeping a little diary of cravings, weight, special events, etc.


----------



## daydream

So glad to hear everyone talking about having few symptoms. This is baby#2, so I am not sure if I'm just not as nervous as I was with baby #1, so maybe that's why I don't really have much nausea. But I do know with baby#1 the nausea and food aversions really kicked in 5-6 weeks, so I have some buffer time. 

My real symptoms: bloooooating especially in the evening, the morning poo that others discussed, and occasional pulling and boob tinges. 

My FRER and ICs have been tested out, the test line is now as dark (or darker) as the control line. I have saved 1 CB digi to take later this week to see where I'm at for the weeks estimator. But I think until our scan next Friday, I should be confident. Trying to stop monitoring it as much.


----------



## kaths101

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ok ladies I'm pretty nervous I NEED to tell my mom the news. My 8 week appointment is Wednesday and my SO is anxiously awaiting to plaster our surprise all over Facebook and tell everyone he sees. I don't feel it's right to do so without first telling my mom. I texted my sister this morning to call me when she got a chance but have yet to hear from her. I was going to tell her and ask her opinion or suggestion on how to drop the news on our mom. I'm not so much worried that she will react badly to it or not talk to me really still (we haven't really been talking much but aren't on terrible terms. She was last over on New Years Eve visiting with me and my kids) I'm more concerned how it will affect her health, like mentally and whatnot. She is older at 74 (I was a "happy surprise" as she calls it, when she was 43) and after losing my dad in 2009 and most recently her son (my half brother) last year, she has been dealing with a whirlwind of emotions, depression, etc. I don't want to cause her added stress but at this point there's nothing I can do aside from either telling her myself or letting her find out on her own :shrug: I try to look at it as either things can stay as they are and there's the distance between her and I OR it can hopefully give her new life to focus on and perhaps come around more often. I'm just not sure HOW to go about this... should I make arrangements to visit her? Invite her out to dinner? Call her? I don't think texting her is appropriate :nope: I'd prefer to do it in person. And my SO would like to be there but my mom hasn't shown any desire to get to know him and that's why her and I have lost touch over the months. Help! :help:

Hi, different circumstances but I'm dreading telling my mum too. I would maybe meet up for lunch/dinner as you suggested and just get it out there. Try and put a positive swing on it and say maybe you want to get closer and this might be the first step? At least then you have tried and taken the first step. It will definitely be better to tell her face to face and then you've done everything right. 
My situation we live with my mum and dad..have our own rooms etc but we are pretty full on rooms etc so bit sure how they will react!! Dreading it. They didn't understand why we had a second child let alone a third!! Eek :wacko: I feel like just having the baby and coming home with it in the car seat and introduce them, can't be doing with the next 9 months of Agro! 
Good luck, let us know how you get on! X


----------



## kdmalk

I officially have to leave you lovely ladies. After a whirlwind of not knowing, the bleeding has officially started today. Hope my next pregnancy actually yields a take-home baby (did I just use the word yield? Lol)! Good luck to all!!!! I hope everyone has a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## melewen

So sorry kd :( :hugs:


----------



## aries_22043

kdmalk - I m so sorry to hear this, hope you will get your sticky bean soon. Hugs


----------



## TTC First

melewen said:


> Mamabunny what app do you use? Dh is the same! Too funny
> 
> Question for the ladies with sore bb's: did you usually get sore bb's or nips around AF?

I am usually fine around AF. I keep asking DH is he notices a size difference but he said he just noticed the difference in the nipples, they have those little bumps. They are really bothering me, maybe because of the size. I tell DH that I got free implants, I affectionately refer to them as my stripper boobs. :happydance:


----------



## TTC First

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ok ladies I'm pretty nervous I NEED to tell my mom the news. My 8 week appointment is Wednesday and my SO is anxiously awaiting to plaster our surprise all over Facebook and tell everyone he sees. I don't feel it's right to do so without first telling my mom. I texted my sister this morning to call me when she got a chance but have yet to hear from her. I was going to tell her and ask her opinion or suggestion on how to drop the news on our mom. I'm not so much worried that she will react badly to it or not talk to me really still (we haven't really been talking much but aren't on terrible terms. She was last over on New Years Eve visiting with me and my kids) I'm more concerned how it will affect her health, like mentally and whatnot. She is older at 74 (I was a "happy surprise" as she calls it, when she was 43) and after losing my dad in 2009 and most recently her son (my half brother) last year, she has been dealing with a whirlwind of emotions, depression, etc. I don't want to cause her added stress but at this point there's nothing I can do aside from either telling her myself or letting her find out on her own :shrug: I try to look at it as either things can stay as they are and there's the distance between her and I OR it can hopefully give her new life to focus on and perhaps come around more often. I'm just not sure HOW to go about this... should I make arrangements to visit her? Invite her out to dinner? Call her? I don't think texting her is appropriate :nope: I'd prefer to do it in person. And my SO would like to be there but my mom hasn't shown any desire to get to know him and that's why her and I have lost touch over the months. Help! :help:


What's with us all dreading telling our parent, I've heard of teens being less concerned. lol

I am concerned because I am in an interracial relationship. I've always been led to believe that it wasn't what I should do. Worst case I was told you can be in a relationship but not have a child. My mom feels that it wasn't the child's choice to be interracial. I told her that it wasn't my choice to be white.

My mom is quite negative. I anticipate her just saying something like "I figured it would happen a while ago". I am going to tell her over the phone.


----------



## TTC First

kdmalk said:


> I officially have to leave you lovely ladies. After a whirlwind of not knowing, the bleeding has officially started today. Hope my next pregnancy actually yields a take-home baby (did I just use the word yield? Lol)! Good luck to all!!!! I hope everyone has a healthy pregnancy!

I am so sorry to hear, It's horrible that we have to go through this. I wish we could get answers to avoid the pain. :cry:


----------



## daydream

Hugs Kd. :hugs:


----------



## choc

So sorry kd xx


----------



## lola85

Really sorry kd :( I hope you have a sticky bean very soon. Hugs xxxx


----------



## xLaura

Hugs kd - wish you all the best for the future! Xx


----------



## xLaura

What's everyone eating for breakfast? I just can't face food as I feel too sick, and makes me Eve, but I know I need to eat. I've just been munching on a couple of biscuits which helps ease the nausea but I can't live off biscuits everyday.


----------



## yazzy

Hugs Kd

Mamabunny maybe taking your mum out to eat or something like that to tell her.

I see my mum pretty much everyday lol so told her the day I found out. She has been by my side after my mmc and recently my ectopic so I need her support...she also predicted I'd have a baby in September lol!

For breakfast I've just had a couple crumpets. I don't feel too bad so although there isn't much I fancy eating I can manage it. 

Melewen did you ask about the sore bbs?! Mine always hurt after ovulation up to AF then stop. They are still sore but the intensity varies, yesterday they hurt a lot all day and today not too bad at all.


----------



## Mango

:hugs: *kdmalk *I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. We were cycle buddies so I was really upset to see your post today. Stay positive hun, praying that you have a sticky bean!! :hugs:

Hi *Melewen*, I never get sore bb's during AF, and don't have it now either. Seriously constipated instead...

*xLaura *glad to hear your fist day went ok. Take one day at a time and you'll figure out when to tell them. Maybe somewhere between week 8 and 12? :thumbup:

As for breakfast, whatever I can get my hands on first :dohh: Yogurt, crisps, fruit, tea, almonds, pizza... bits of DD's lunch that I put together each morning lol ... No MS for me but when I did have MS wit my first, all I was able to eat was 1 slice of toast (very slowly) everyday.


----------



## Mango

OMG I've got to stop looking up my questions online, I swear only the worst of answers/solutions comes up... and then after reading them all for 40min I've got myself all worked up. :nope: Anyone else being a real worry wart?


----------



## Tish5478

So sorry kd. Hope you get your sticky bean very very soon x


----------



## TTC First

xLaura said:


> What's everyone eating for breakfast? I just can't face food as I feel too sick, and makes me Eve, but I know I need to eat. I've just been munching on a couple of biscuits which helps ease the nausea but I can't live off biscuits everyday.

I have baked oatmeal in the morning. It quick, healthy, and when I'm not eating much it keeps me full. It's pretty easy to get down when I really don't feel well.


----------



## xLaura

I'm a worry wart aswel.

However - today whilst I was out shopping I bought my first baby item :D I know it's really early and I wasn't planning on buying anything for ages yet. But I saw the cutest Winnie the Pooh baby grow and I just HAD to get it. Were staying team yellow this time, so I'm only going to buy a few things neutral as soon as baby arrives ill either want blue/pink but I couldn't resist.

I haven't really connected with this pregnancy yet, I don't know why (maybe cause I'm convinced something will go wrong) but buying this and seeing how tiny it is has made me realise this is really happening :D ok I know it's still really early and things could still go wrong but buying this one thing isn't going to make anything bad happen. 

I'm getting excited :)


----------



## TTC First

Mango said:


> OMG I've got to stop looking up my questions online, I swear only the worst of answers/solutions comes up... and then after reading them all for 40min I've got myself all worked up. :nope: Anyone else being a real worry wart?

I worry too. I woke up without MS, my nose was not as congested, and I didn't have to poop. I got worried. Off to google I went. The first person in that situation turned out ok so I stopped there. lol


----------



## Laidee

I'm so sorry *kd* 

Hi ladies. I think i'm finally over this nasty cold. Now my lo is congested. Hopefully we won't just keep passing our germs back and forth. Thanks all for helping me see that my symptom-less pregnancy thus far should really be celebrated lol. Just feels weird having no signs, other than the positive tests i took 2 weeks ago. Can't wait for my first appointment next week.

On a scary note, I fell down the steps the other day. Not quite sure what happened, but i landed pretty hard and my bum still hurts. Haven't had any cramping or spotting so i think the little sweet pea is still good in there. I did manage not to drop my lo's chips I was carrying during the whole ordeal. She found the whole experience quite funny :growlmad:


----------



## MamaBunny2

*TTC* My mom is pretty negative and judgmental as well. I wouldn't think so much into when or how I am telling her if it wasn't for the delicate state she has been in most recently. When I was 18 and 20, with my first two pregnancies I was terrified. Now at 31, I am confident and after 7 cycles of trying this baby was definitely not an "oopsie". I'm so sorry you have to endure interracial comments and judgments. My SO is Sicilian - has dark hair, a beard and a darker/light tan complexion. My mom really embarrassed me by asking him questions like "Are you Mexican?" She also threw in "So... you haven't been married? No kids? How much money do you make?" We were out to dinner and I was mortified. She noticed he smokes (cigarettes) and said "Oh there's one strike against you" and that he drinks "Oh there's strike two". She just has done nothing but judge him and make him feel unwanted :nope: And ironically, my dad both smoked and drank! :dohh: 

*kd* I'm so very sorry :hugs: Praying you will join us again soon!

*xLaura* I had Cheerios with honey drizzled on top this morning before work. I am STARVING and didn't bring anything to munch on besides oatmeal. My stomach is growling like crazy and I feel empty. It's snowing outside now and I'm thinking a delicious soup in a bread bowl from Panera sounds amazing! :happydance:

*Laidee* Happy 6 weeks! Hope your bum feels better, I'm sure that was scary!

I've been having some XXX-rated dreams. They always involve my SO and are HOT :blush: My boobs hurt so bad when laying in bed. I need to get a special pillow because I'm a tummy sleeper. These are perfect! :rofl:



So I spoke with my sister yesterday and told her the news. She said she kinda knew (no idea HOW :shrug:) and congratulated me. She suggested that I invite my mom over to my house and that it be just me and her when I break the news. My SO is going to take my kids out for a bit while I do that. Then if my mom is up to it we can hopefully all go out to dinner. I called my mom and invited her over and suggested that we could possibly go out to eat. She replied with "Oh I really don't want to do anything" (for her birthday, which is the 31st) and I assured her it wasn't any celebration like that and we wouldn't acknowledge her birthday if that's what she wanted. She said she's been missing my dad a lot lately. I know the feeling :cry: So she's coming over this evening... I'm so nervous! But it needs to be done and over with. Wish me luck!

My first appointment is tomorrow at 3:30. His mom wants to come with us even though there won't be anything significant happening this time, just a pregnancy test and a bunch of talking - no exam, no heartbeat. She doesn't have to work tomorrow and I guess she's just really excited. I'm glad his family is so happy and anxious, I just hope there isn't someone tagging along EVERY time... not to sound mean.


----------



## Mango

*TTCFirst *and *xLaura*, glad ot see I'm not the only one who is always wondering if something will go wrong. I guess it's natural at times but I sure could do with a little less anxiety. Might feel a bit better after the first scan.

*xLaura*, nothing wrong with buying something, it's like a memento for yourself as you progress through. I keep looking online at all the cool cute things that I'd like and even how I'd like to arrange the room before Lo's arrival. It's scary and so exciting at the same time... almost feel bipolar lmao

*Laidee *glad to hear you're ok and that you saved the Crisps!! :juggle:

*MamaBunny2 *good luck tonight and let us know how it goes. Hopefully the reactions are welcoming and supportive.


----------



## Laidee

*MamaBunny2*, hope all goes well.


----------



## Elissas mummy

Hi everyone , I'm new to this site . Just done 2nd pregnancy test ....it's positive :) so pleased think I'm about 4 weeks gone . Me & my partner have a 2 1/2 year old girl already only started trying again in November xx


----------



## nikkchikk

TTC: The way I see it, your baby will be lucky to be raised NOT to see color like your mother does! 

kdmalk: so sorry to hear this news. Praying for next cycle! 

xLaura I've found if I drink OJ first thing, I can beat most of the nausea and eat a little while later. I'm pretty sure it has to do with getting a sugar 'bump' after blood sugar has been low all night while sleeping. Has worked for the last few days! 

Laidee: Oh man, that's scary!! Glad you're okay! 

Mango: Google is nothing but trouble, but it's so hard to resist. 

Sleep is hard to come by. I'm blaming my head cold, dry ai,r and my prenatals. I've already started taking them at bedtime which helps keep the daytime nausea at bay, but now I'm waking up in the middle of the night with it. I think I am going to start cutting my prenatals and splitting the dosing twice a day. If that doesn't work, I'm getting something else with lower iron.


----------



## melewen

Got my betas from yesterday, they're 5795!! That's a doubling of 1.5 days.. Whoa. Going in for a scan today!! Hopeful to see the bean's home and maybe a heartbeat.. Maybe!!


----------



## knobby

Good luck *melewen*! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes.

I have been feeling pretty good the last couple days. My MS has been off and on. Something that I've been feeling the last couple weeks is when I get up sometimes from a sitting position it feels like I pulled muscles on one side of my pelvis, sometimes right, sometimes left. I think it might be round ligament pain? This person's picture describes the area well. Is anyone else feeling this?

I had some time and sent a list of everyone's dates to *mummy2_1* so those should probably be up soon!


----------



## xLaura

Knobby - I have the exact same pain. I just assume it's round ligament pain also.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hello. I just had my first scan today. After hearing the heartbeat of 111bpm and seeing that it looks healthy, as of now, I'm gaining confidence. I think I will join this group as well (if that's ok). My due date is 9/13.
 



Attached Files:







_20150120_181625.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Ambiguoushope beautiful bean! Welcome!!

Has anyone had betas? Please share! I feel like mine are super high - is that bad?! Not gonna lie, I fell down a Google black hole and saw that trisomy and high HCG levels are related?! But I think they mean later HCG levels. But omg now I am worried about that! I just can't seem to relax, even though I have such great intuitions about this little bean!


----------



## melewen

Oh and had my first u/s today! Saw the yolk sac but no heartbeat just yet - still quite early at about 5w2d. Going back on feb 5 when we'll definitely get to see one!


----------



## shellideaks

I had betas done at 4+6 which was 2,288. They didn't repeat to check doubling time as they were happy with the level and just gave me a scan instead.


----------



## xLaura

I feel awful today :( been sick and having a hyperactive toddler do not mix :( 

I've got work later aswel I'm on 2 - 9.30 hope it eases up after dinner, I simply can not function ATM. I've got loads of cleaning/tidying to do before I go aswel as the in laws are coming to have LO.


----------



## Mango

*Melewen*, don't go down the Google black hole!! LOL it's nothing but trouble believe me :dohh: Isn't it horrible that no matter what you type in it's always geared to something negative. I've heard HCG levels vary sooooo much in first tri and it's typically fro some ladies to be very high while others are on the lower end.

Up until today I've been lucky enough to avoid MS but it officially kicked in last night... and it seems more like "all day sickness".... it's been more of a constant gassy nauseous feeling, no vomiting so far but my goodness it definitely makes the days more difficult.


----------



## melewen

Mango said:


> *Melewen*, don't go down the Google black hole!! LOL it's nothing but trouble believe me :dohh: Isn't it horrible that no matter what you type in it's always geared to something negative. I've heard HCG levels vary sooooo much in first tri and it's typically fro some ladies to be very high while others are on the lower end.
> 
> Up until today I've been lucky enough to avoid MS but it officially kicked in last night... and it seems more like "all day sickness".... it's been more of a constant gassy nauseous feeling, no vomiting so far but my goodness it definitely makes the days more difficult.

I know right?! I told myself I wouldn't even read what to expect because I heard there were so many "you're probably fine.... But.." Moments in there. And look at me now! I'm officially blocking myself from that madness

Sorry to hear about your ms :(


----------



## shellideaks

I have such bad backache today. Sat with a hot water bottle on it to try and ease the pain. Hoping it's not a bad sign.


----------



## TTC First

*MamaBunny2* - My mom has been welcoming too, thank god. She doesn't get too personal though. I bet your mom doesn't like the smoking and drinking because it reminds her of her loss. How did it go yesterday?

*Mango* - I lost 3 babies in the last year, all around this time. So my worry is not going anywhere anytime soon. But I am trying not to stress over it.

*nikkchikk* - Thanks. I grew up in a very multi cultural area so it's not a big deal to me. I really look forward to seeing what we each pass on to our lo. I am really fair skin and burn in the sun, I look forward to my child not going through that!

*knobby* - Im with you on the pain, just a couple times. I git out of bed too quick yesterday and it was horrible.

*xLaura* - Sorry to hear about your tough time. I hope you have help. I have my MS and 2 newborns (Im a foster parent) so it's tough when the kids don't understand.

shellideaks - I don't think I have heard that a backache is a bad sign, that would be cramping. I have definitely heard of backaches as a typical pregnancy issue. So it's a good thing, as much as it hurts.


----------



## Kika7

My only symptom (pressure boobs, not sore but inflated like pressure) is gone... I'm so so worried and confused and sad. I don't want to leave the September sweet peas group... I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens next :/

Good day to you all and hugs


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies! Was super cold and snowy out while taking my kiddos to school and myself into work - blah! I'm having a great day! I got the telling my mom part done and over with! :happydance: It wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. She wasn't thrilled, but she stayed at my house and her and I got to talk for awhile and then my SO brought my kids home and we all went out to dinner at Olive Garden (I can't wait to dig into my leftovers for lunch today). My mom really included my SO into conversation and it made me feel so much better. She even apologized to him after dinner for being so negative and judgmental and treating him how she did before, congratulated me and hugged us both. I told her we will have to get together more often and told my partner that I will be making sure to call her at least once a week and regularly keep in touch/check on her via text :thumbup: So excited for my 8 week appointment today, even though it will be uneventful I'm anxious to get to my next appointment and hear our baby's heartbeat! And we are going to make our big news public this evening. I'm cooking a pasta dinner and him and I are doing the "We're Prego" photo announcement on Facebook.


----------



## Kika7

Everyones scan pics look so cute :) 

Mamabunny2 why wouldn't the check hearbeat today? May be they will :)

My breakfasts have been like Mango's :blush::haha::dohh::wacko: Everything and anything I see I eat... I think for me it's a way to deal with stress more than a pregnancy symptom though... 

Hugs


----------



## Laidee

*MamaBunny2 ,* i'm so glad things went well with your mom. And she even apologized....that's awesome!! I know that's a big load off of your mind.

*xLaura ,* I hope you feel better soon! 

*Kika7,* I'm the exact same way. Eating everything in sight. Trying to make sure I keep healthy stuff around. I have a real sweet tooth now.

*Melewen,* ooo how exciting, glad the scan went well. Mine scan is on Tuesday but now i'm worried because they are calling for snow Monday night into Tuesday. I really hope they're wrong and don't mess up my appointment!


----------



## TTC First

Kika7 0 My breasts were really hurting till yesterday and now they have eased up. I hear it happens to others. I don't think we should worry.


----------



## nikkchikk

*Melewen:* to answer you beta question, yes. I also fell down the google black hole when I got my *5w3d beta back at 15,000*. According to 'average' levels at that stage, expected levels are 18-8000. The nurse commented that they were higher than usual so she booked me a scan at 6w0d (yay! early scan!). I read the same info you did, about downs and multiples, and I got myself properly freaked out. I asked other women on BnB and one woman said that HER doctor told her that unless the levels are over 100,000 that early, he (and she) have nothing to be concerned about. Number also don't indicate multiples. Some women I asked had normal levels and ended up with multiples and some with high numbers only had one. So in the end, the HCG level range of normal is VAST.


----------



## TTC First

*MamaBunny2* - Im so glad things went well. It sounds like they went way better than you could ever expect. It's great that this has brought you all closer. :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kika7 said:


> Mamabunny2 why wouldn't the check hearbeat today? May be they will :)

They told me no heartbeat at this appointment :nope: I believe they don't do it until the 12 week appointment because it's so early to catch with a doppler. When I went for my very first appointment when pregnant with my son, they did the initial nurse consult as well as listened to the heartbeat and I believe my first vaginal exam all in one because I was nearly halfway through my pregnancy :wacko: Stupid, stupid me :dohh: I've never had any complications or any concerns, my pregnancies and births were a breeze. Unless they changed their policies I doubt I'll hear my bean til 12 weeks and not see him/her til 18-20 weeks.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi all :hi:
I've been lurking around a few days now. I'm in the PAL sweetpeas group but since we're all due in Sept I wanted to share your stories/scans/pics/fears etc!! I have a lot of time on my hands right now since I broke my foot mid-dec and am off work till Feb 9th. It was my right foot so I can't drive either. Lots of time for me to chat online :haha: 
So about me... I'm from Ontario Canada. This will be baby #1. Got my :bfp: on saturday. According to my LMP I'm due Sept 18 but I think I o'd late so we'll see! I have a dating scan booked for Jan 29. I had my first doc appt monday and got bloodwork yesterday... impatiently awaiting the results. I have on and off symptoms which are kind of scaring me... since I'm a little off right now. But my bbs still hurt and I'm bloated sooo good signs I hope!!


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!! 

I was taken to the ER Sunday afternoon for a high fever and severe back pain, hospitalized for 2 days. My white count was high but they could never figure out the exact cause. They're thinking kidney stones or infection. :( At the hospital they did bloodwork and ultrasounds. HCG was 1753 and the ultrasound showed at least one sac, possibly two. Will know more on the 2nd when I have my next ultrasound. My OB said he wasn't 100% convinced there are two, but it's hard to be sure this early. I will seriously faint if there are two! :o At this point I'm just hoping for a healthy baby, and hoping that this illness doesn't affect growth. Nausea and sore boobs are awful this time! :(


----------



## kaths101

MamaBunny that's such great news about your mum and is definitely a step forward that she could be civil and even apologised to your SO! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just got home after my 8 week appointment. Nothing exciting to report other than I've gained 6 pounds at least and they drew blood :sad2: I hate needles! 

My next appointment is in 2 weeks on February 4th! :happydance: I'll get to hear my baby!


----------



## NurseGinger

Hey everyone! I took a little time away from the world due to my issues that were going on. Father of the baby and I are not together, he hasn't really asked about this child until his aunt said something to him which today I asked her not to say anything because i don't want to force it on him. After everything I don't care if he's in the life or not. I do not want to be with him. 

On a lighter note I am 7 weeks today and had my first appt! Reality really set in!!! 156 beats per min. With the heart. They wanna keep check on mine and the babies hearts. I got labs done today, scheduled with cardiologist, and figuring when they will start testing for any fetal heart issue. Going to get a blood drawn in a few weeks for gender and abnormalities. Reason for all the heart stuff Is because of my heart surgery and heart issues I've had and me being out of breath and having heart palpitations/arrhythmias again since I got pregnant, And both sides of my family have heart issues. Hopefully the photo attached, on my phone at the moment. :) u/s done vaginally.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Nikkchikk pretty sure we are having the same pregnancy! First the weird dip on the day of :bfp: and now high HCG. Is that picture in your siggy from your first scan? Did they hear the heartbeat? They wouldn't give me pictures because there wasn't a heartbeat yet.. boo!

NurseGinger I'm sorry to hear that about you and him :( but it sounds like you're in a good place with it! So so exciting to hear the heartbeat :) I can't wait!


----------



## TTC First

I went for my 7 week u/s and everything looks great. :happydance: I don't have another u/s till 10 weeks. 

I don't have any bad news to stress over and I usually miscarry by 6 weeks. Now I'm confused, what do I do? lol No stress, No u/s, no TWW, no bbt, no BDing for baby makin'...I'm not used to this. It's been two years of trying, that's the life I know. :shrug: ha ha


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats ttc!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## 3boys

Hey guys my doc dates me by my lmp which gives me a due date of September 21 however I normally ovulate late which puts me at October 02. I don't really know where I belong lol.


----------



## Kota

Hi everyone, 
have found myself back on the expecting boards very unexpectedly! found out yesterday i'm pregnant with number 3! about 5/6 wks pregnant and due mid Sep. :happydance:

Still very much in shock although that is starting to make way for excitment!


----------



## lola85

Congratulations ttc! &#128516;
Hi Kota and congratulations! I'm due around mid sept unexpectedly too! I was very shocked to begin with but very excited now!


----------



## xLaura

Is anyone else having really vivid dreams? I remember having them in my last pregnancy aswel. It's strange cause I don't normally have dreams - or remember them anyway. But recently I'm having them all the time, really strange/weird stuff aswel. Also I wake numerous times throughout the night and everytime I go back sleep I have another dream.


----------



## lola85

xLaura said:


> Is anyone else having really vivid dreams? I remember having them in my last pregnancy aswel. It's strange cause I don't normally have dreams - or remember them anyway. But recently I'm having them all the time, really strange/weird stuff aswel. Also I wake numerous times throughout the night and everytime I go back sleep I have another dream.

I had them in my last pregnancy not not in this one yet although last night I dreamt we were at the 20week scan and found out it's a boy but that's probably because I'm convinced I've a blue bean this time &#128516;


----------



## Kota

no strange dreams here yet, think i'm so tired i'm sleeping way to heavily for dreaming! lol




quick question... does anyone know if there has been a FB group set up for the Sep Sweet Peas ?


----------



## Kika7

TTC, great news on scan! 

Kota, welcome and h&h 9 months (well the remaining of it :))

I was going to ask about vivid dreams...with my first pregnancy I had them since a few days after Ovu up to a week before I miscarried. This time NOTHING :/ is it normal?

Hugs


----------



## Kota

yep, plenty normal, :D


----------



## carebear1981

3boys said:


> Hey guys my doc dates me by my lmp which gives me a due date of September 21 however I normally ovulate late which puts me at October 02. I don't really know where I belong lol.

September/october... close enough!!! hang with us!! Welcome and congrats!! :)

And welcome to you too, Kota. Congrats!!!

No vivid dreams for me. I had them with my ectopic though.


----------



## 3boys

Thank you carebear


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone I some how couldn't find this group, I have a few things to catch you up on, I have my first appt with maternal fetus specialist today, I'm sure their going to put me on insulin. Praying they do another ultrasound, my doc mentioned their equipment is better. My head has been hurting on and off, I'm assuming its because of the diabetes and pregnancy 
....... 

also on Tuesday had my first ultrasound due to having high blood sugars and needing med management. They said they the gestational sac was too small to measure or really see anything in-depth on the ultrasound, they think its probably to early. They are ordering a blood hgc test, a1c (for the diabetes) and referring me to a high risk doctor who's going manage my diabetes. My urine did come back positive. The doctor said at this point they are trying to out weigh 3 things the doctor said: normal developing pregnancy, ectopic pregnancy, or early miscarriage. Going to see me next week for a second ultrasound. He then came back and said " everything is looking good, its just super early. And we have alot of work to do".

no ultrasound pic, I guess because I wouldn't have seen anything? Was I suppose to ask? They also kept my due date as 9/19/15 until a ultrasound picture can be confirmed. I will say as the ultrasound tech was looking I asked "do you see anything". She said " yes it looks like I see a sac but its too small to measure" I didn't ask anymore questions, something about those techs, they don't really like talking! 

also she typed down: two small forbids, two small cysts on left ovary. I only knew about the forbids from November. I didn't even inquire with doc. I'll ask about it next week. 

There going to call me once the results are in. Still no call as of Thursday morning. 


-I'm going to catch up with you guys and comment on another post.


----------



## 3boys

Thank you carebear


----------



## MamaBunny2

*NurseGinger* Yay bumpbuddy I'm so glad you're back on BnB! We've all missed you :hugs:

*Kota* I know there's an August Sunflower private group set up that I'm in but I don't think there's one for September. Someone should start one!

*xLaura* Yes! I just dreamt last night that my SO really pissed me off and then I had my us and everyone was there but him. My mom blurted out "It's a girl!" and I was livid because I wanted to guess the sex after looking at the us and also really wanting a boy. :growlmad: I've also had a lot of vivid XXX-rated dreams involving me and my partner :blush:

*AFM* After my appointment yesterday we announced our big news via Facebook:

He posted this one from his account...


I posted this one from mine...
​
The caption said "We are proud to announce the upcoming arrival of our lil meatball on or around September 2nd!" :laugh2:

We got a lot of congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Now of course I have to vent. My hormones must've had me super easily irritated yesterday. It was a good day, I was excited for my 8 week appointment. We are at the office and the nurse is going over everything and then schedules my next appointment. I could choose February 4th or 11th and of course I wanted ASAP so chose the 4th... to which my SO replied "Oh but that's the day Switchez (that big slobbery dog of his I don't care for) gets his nuts chopped off". To which I replied "Well then you go be with the dog and I'll come listen to our baby's heart". He was like "Don't start or you're gonna piss me off...". Uh, I'm already there dude :growlmad: And once the appointment was set his mom said "Oooh can I come to the heartbeat appointment?!" and he immediately replied "Well yes". :saywhat: Um what? I was going to talk to him about the appointment where we we first hear our baby's heartbeat and that I would like it to be special for just me and him that time. I didn't realize the nurse would schedule my next appointment right then and there with his mom sitting next to me. So great... I'll be the b*tch pregnant girlfriend if I say she can't come. So then I was sent to the lab for a blood draw :wacko: I hate needles and was super nervous. I signed in and he just haaaad to go smoke and get on Facebook. His mom had left after the nurse consult so of course as soon as he walks out to go do that I get called back and had to call him on his phone to come back in and I had to carry my sweater, coat, purse, bag with pee sample, bag of papers and books I received and our drinks we got from the vending machine into the back room where they would stab me with the needle. Then I had to go let him in when he made it in. I had met him at the office separately for the appointment because we were both at work and on my drive home I started to cry. I was so pissed and upset mainly about the stupid dog comment. At home, he could sense my mood and asked if I wanted him to leave me alone and asked what was wrong and what did he do. I told him and he said "Well I don't have to pick up the dog until 6:30 that day. It has nothing to do with anything anyways". I replied with "OK? Then what was the need to even mention it in the first place? Exactly. It has NOTHING to do with our baby and who the f*ck cares about it?!?!" We had to run to the store to get food for dinner. When we got home, I asked him if he would like to go nap while I cook dinner because he has been getting to bed a lot later than usual the past couple days and I knew he was very tired. So I'm fixing homemade marinara sauce, cooking spaghetti and homemade breaded chicken with parmesan, parsley and cheese for the Facebook reveal photo. I was trying to hurry because it was getting late, he had to get to bed and also his mom was really anxious to make her own Facebook announcement but waiting until we shared the news first. I ran upstairs to find my camera while dinner was cooking and find him laying in bed with his nose in his phone, on Facebook. I said "If I knew you were just gonna come up here and be on your phone then I would've had you help me with dinner". UGH!!! Thankfully, I'm having a better day today... so far. I swear it takes all I have not to go completely insanely full-on b*tch mode sometimes.


----------



## Kika7

Mama bunny 2 what a lovely announcement pic and I found it really cute his mom was anxious about her FB announcement...ya really sweet :) I've heard stories of in-laws not being excited about pregnancies and I like how excited yours was :) I don't think she should be coming to the appointment but even if she ends up there with you and your OH you'll be so excited to hear your baby's <3 beat you won't even notice her ...and she will be excited too ...

I just can't get over the pic it's so so amazingly wonderful, I like the spaghetti and the facial expressions just say it all :p


----------



## melewen

Babifever I just had a scan two days ago and my tech was really good at her job (but not my favorite person..) so she saw the sac, it was only 3mm though! She said she wouldn't give me photos until a heartbeat and I was a bit peeved but I think that's probably normal. Can't wait to hear updates from you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I try to think of how lucky we are that his family is SO excited and happy and this is his first child and his mom's first grandchild so I guess it's not that big of a deal. I'm not expecting him to be able to come to every appointment because of work so would be fine if his mom came to any others. Just a few things I was hoping to share privately with him but even if it doesn't happen that way I'll still enjoy his reaction to hearing our baby for the first time.


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever I just had a scan two days ago and my tech was really good at her job (but not my favorite person..) so she saw the sac, it was only 3mm though! She said she wouldn't give me photos until a heartbeat and I was a bit peeved but I think that's probably normal. Can't wait to hear updates from you!

hey hun. How far do they have you at? Just got my hcg back its 615.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Regarding our Facebook photo announcement... A LOT of people were congratulating him on his photo post, some included me too of course. Someone said "Oh yeah and Jyllian too lol". I commented with "Hey now I'M the one cooking the meatball here! He supplied the sauce." :rofl:


----------



## melewen

They say 5w4d but I think it's a little less than that. My HCG is really high, probably 12000 by now. It was 5795 on Monday. Do you know when you O'd? They didn't date me based on the scan since baby was only like 1.5 mm then.. Aw!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> They say 5w4d but I think it's a little less than that. My HCG is really high, probably 12000 by now. It was 5795 on Monday. Do you know when you O'd? They didn't date me based on the scan since baby was only like 1.5 mm then.. Aw!

I have no idea. I was thinking around Dec 27, CD 16, but if that's the case then I'm measuring behind and there could be a problem.....not that I'm a doc. But I would be 5 weeks, 5 days today, they would have seen a sac. They couldn't make it out Tuesday.. Based on my hcg I'm 4-5. They kept me at 9/19 based on lmp of Dec 13. Based on my calculations according to my hcg of 615 and the link below I'm 4 weeks 5 days due 9/26. I'm sure my DD will be adjusted. My calculations are pointing at ovulation on CD22. 

I'm only 615 hcg I can't be 5 weeks 5 days unless something is wrong!
hcg link: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh... just remembered not only will we be hearing the baby's heartbeat at the next appointment but the doctor will be performing a full pelvic exam. And his mom want's to be there... Can we say awkward? I hate being in this position. I'm just going to have to sit down and talk to him about my feelings and hopefully he will understand. It's so easy for him to just say yes without thinking... and then leave it to me to be the one that decides otherwise. Because now if he tells her she can't come it falls on ME since he's already given her the OK. I wish he wouldn't have said anything to begin with.


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Oh... just remembered not only will we be hearing the baby's heartbeat at the next appointment but the doctor will be performing a full pelvic exam. And his mom want's to be there... Can we say awkward? I hate being in this position. I'm just going to have to sit down and talk to him about my feelings and hopefully he will understand. It's so easy for him to just say yes without thinking... and then leave it to me to be the one that decides otherwise. Because now if he tells her she can't come it falls on ME since he's already given her the OK. I wish he wouldn't have said anything to begin with.

I understand just talk with him. Maybe she can step out during that part.


----------



## Mango

WOW So much happens on here in a single day! 

*MamaBunny2 *I think my OB will be the same, not sure they do ultrasounds this early but will find out end of next week.I hate needles as well. Hopefully the nurse was gentle. Hopefully So is a little more considerate moving forward. He probably didn't even realize it, men can be really oblivious! But I'd definitely agree wit not wantinga bunch of people at my scan. Did you decide to let his mom come or did you explain that you preferred for it to be just you and him?

*Carebear1981 *welcome on over! Sorry to hear about your foot. We have the same due dates :happydance: (according to my LMP) But I have not yet been for a scan so I'll have to wait until my OB fully confirms it.

*Babydreams85 *glad to hear your fever has gone down. Hope the ms gets better for you though. And my goodness waiting to hear lil one's heartbeat on the scan is hard enough but waiting to see if there are two heartbeats must have you through the roof. Best of luck with your next scan. :flower:

*NurseGinger *sorry to hear all that you are going through right now. :hugs: Seems like everything at once. But sounds like you are managing through everything pretty well. How often will you be going in for scans/monitoring?

*TTC First *glad your US went well, understandably I'd be stressed to with your experience but wishing you a happy and easy 9 months hun, stress free. Oh and what to do instead of worrying? LOL I'm sure you can come up with a long list!

*3boys *welcome on over, we'd love to have you here either way. When is your next scan to confirm dates?

Welcome *Kota*! How are you feeling?

*babifever *have you gone through a pregnancy before with diabetes? Glad ot hear your tests have gone really well so far! Fingers crossed they continue that way :flower:

My days have been ok. The MS has be down and the gassy feeling is so uncomfortable. I was trying to wait to DH's bday to tel him but the MS burst my surprise so I had to let him know sooner. He was starting to get concerned. .... I just feel like blaaah :sick:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango I'm going to mention it to him today. We could ask her to step out but I mean first off I wanted it to be just me and him to begin with when we hear OUR baby's heartbeat for the first time... and now she has to be shooed out because I'm uncomfortable as well? What if they send me to the exam room and ask me to undress upon entering while I wait for the doctor (as they always have for pelvic exam appointments)? Then it's going to be super awkward and inconvenient. I just want to enjoy this special visit with my SO. In my opinion, it makes more sense for her to patiently wait until our third appointment where the doctor will listen to the heart and measure my belly, no undressing, no pelvic exam. And if she wants to come to any other non invasive appointments that's fine as well.


----------



## babifever

@mango yes with my son I had gestational diabetes. Now I'm type 2. Honestly I wasn't taking my insulin or watching diet with my son. He was perfect and 5.14. No excuses. I was young and my doc was lenient....this time it will be another ball game. Luckily I dont have a big appetite when pregnant, that would make it harder to manage. I usually eat alot


----------



## Kika7

Mango I can't believe you kept it a sectet :p I couldn't :)

Babifever when is your next appointment? You could have had late implantation or messed up days... I'm freaking out myself having high NK cells and getting no treatment for it :( it'll be a miracle if my baby survives...but I'm tryikg to keep positive ...


----------



## carebear1981

Hi Mango :hi: I don't have the for sure date either but I have a scan booked for Jan 29. I can't wait!!! Also waiting to hear from the doc about my HCG numbers. FX it's today!! It think I o'd late... judging by when me and hubby BD'd cuz this was kinda sorta an accident. but the best accident ever!! How you feeling? 

Mamabunny - I went with a friend before to her scan and she went in and they called me in when she had the baby up on the monitor. Maybe they will do that for you. Take you in first (and maybe SO as well) and then call his mom in when u both are ready


----------



## daydream

xLaura said:


> Is anyone else having really vivid dreams? I remember having them in my last pregnancy aswel. It's strange cause I don't normally have dreams - or remember them anyway. But recently I'm having them all the time, really strange/weird stuff aswel. Also I wake numerous times throughout the night and everytime I go back sleep I have another dream.

Yes! My dreams have been crazy. Last night I vividly dreamt of going in for our scan and seeing the embryos super up close (kind of like the pictures they have on babycenter) and that's right, I said embryoS. I dreamt there were two and a third sac but no embryo. I was freaking out. I reallyyyyy hope there's only one in there. My scan is next Friday, so I guess I'll be having stress dreams for a week until the appt :dohh:


----------



## babifever

Kika7 said:


> Mango I can't believe you kept it a sectet :p I couldn't :)
> 
> Babifever when is your next appointment? You could have had late implantation or messed up days... I'm freaking out myself having high NK cells and getting no treatment for it :( it'll be a miracle if my baby survives...but I'm tryikg to keep positive ...

headed to high risk appointment now :)


----------



## 3boys

Good luck babifever x


----------



## 3boys

Thanks mango I'm not in any hurry to go to the docs and say I'm pregnant. So I don't know when i will have a scan I just know from previous pregnancies they always go by my lmp and not when I ovulated and then I end up going "overdue"


----------



## 3boys

Good luck babifever x


----------



## xLaura

3boys said:


> Thanks mango I'm not in any hurry to go to the docs and say I'm pregnant. So I don't know when i will have a scan I just know from previous pregnancies they always go by my lmp and not when I ovulated and then I end up going "overdue"

Here they go by your lmp as a guide up till your 12 week scan and then they use the scan to date your pregnancy. So your due date can be put forward or back if needed. However they won't change it after that scan if you measure ahead it behind in later scans. 

I just assumed they did that everywhere, makes sense really as everyone ovulates different like you say.


----------



## 3boys

No Laura I always ovulate late on all 6 pregnancies but my dates where never changed I think I have big babies or something lol


----------



## 3boys

Also they never give a scan over here until around 17 weeks and I think it's not as accurate then so they go by lmp except there is a massive difference.


----------



## TTC First

MamaBunny2 - Both DH and I totally understand where you are coming from. Even he said that he wouldn't want family in there for any appointments. I don't think that I could have an u/s with others in the room. They don't do the external u/s for heartbeat for quite some time. Maybe then I would feel comfortable but still feel it's unnecessary. You are being kind with what you are offering to her already but DH should take your lead as to what you are comfortable with. Nobody overrules the chef!


----------



## babydreams85

Thank you Mango!! :hugs:

Congrats to the ladies who have had perfect scans!! How exciting! 

I too have had really vivid (strange) dreams. A lot of them are about sex. :haha:


I have had some pink spotting/discharge this morning and light cramping. Scaring me a little, but I am still very nauseous and boobs are still sore, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I had bleeding when pregnant with my son, from 4 weeks through 8 weeks...and he was fine. Still makes you worry after losses, though. :nope: Please stick little baby!!!


----------



## knobby

*Mamabunny*, what a awkward situation to be in. I would be upset too if my husband just went ahead and invited someone to MY doctor appointment. Maybe he can tell her you're uncomfortable being half undressed with her in the room, but you can take a video of the heartbeat so she can see it later?

I sent this list of due dates to *mummy2_1* (OP of the thread) to help out but it has been a few days since she has been on and there have been new people who have joined since then. I'm not 100% sure of some of the dates, so if you all can look it over that would be great! On some I had to calculate based on tickers. And some dates may have changed since they were first posted. Some also did not say what their due date was specifically. Let me know any corrections and I can send an amended version to mummy2_1.


*September 2015 Due Dates*

*September 1 *
choc

*September 2* 
Lirpa11
spicyorange
MamaBunny2

*September 3*
Grateful365
knobby
kippykoo
aries_22043

*September 4*
SparklesHeart
ellahopesky
TattooedMamma

*September 5*
xLaura
Felicia_D
cutieq

*September 6*
Court28

*September 7*
xoxo4angel
venapols

*September 8 *
mummy2_1
Gwenylovey
maryanne1987
TTC First

*September 9* 
NurseGinger

*September 10*
Fallon
upsy daisy1

*September 11*
nikkchikk
Sbmack

*September 13*
stephaniexx
Tink_
LKAmber
AmbiguousHope

*September 14*
Aniri83
lola85
Sweety_1

*September 15 *
Laidee
Tristansmom

*September 16*
Kika7

*September 17*
AngelOb
karenh
pachamama92
shellideaks

*September 18*
carebear1981

*September 19*
Mango
HerdingDogs
yazzy
littleone1993

*September 20*
Kota

*September 21*
klabro
melewen

*September 23*
Eleanor ace
daydream

*September 24*
babydreams85
Babylove100
mummybumpage
Radiance
babifever

*September 26*
kaths101

*September 27*
Mummytoosh

*September 30*
YikesBaby

*~ Waiting for due date ~*
spunky84
Tish5478
VulpixMinute
Elissas mummy
3boys


:angel: *Angels* :angel:
LockandKey
kdmalk


​


----------



## MamaBunny2

My SO actually just left from bringing and having lunch with me at my workplace. I was unsure whether to just tell him or wait until this evening but ended up explaining that I'd prefer it to be just him and I for this very first appointment. For one, because I wanted the first time we hear our baby to be shared between the two of us... and two, because I would be getting the full exam and although I love his mom am just not comfortable with her being there for that. I also don't want to have to shoo her away or ask the nurse/doctor to accommodate her being there because of my pelvic exam when she can just come to any other non-invasive appointment and stay for the entire thing. I told him it sucked I was in the position I am because his mom and him just went ahead and made the plans for the next appointment and now since he said it was OK if any changes are made it's obvious I was the one against it.... but hopefully she'll understand. 

He didn't seem mad or upset... or maybe he was just hiding it :shrug: When I get my ultrasound anyone that wants to join us (I think it's 8-10 people total) would be fine with me.


----------



## MamaBunny2

babydreams85 said:


> I too have had really vivid (strange) dreams. A lot of them are about sex. :haha:

I'm glad I'm not the only naughty dreamer! :rofl:


----------



## babydreams85

Mamabunny I think that's completely reasonable! It was a tough spot for you either way. He should be the one to explain to his mom (and should understand the reasons as well). I wouldn't mind more family at a later ultrasound, but for the first appointment I wouldn't want anyone there besides DH!


----------



## Tish5478

Thanks Knobby - I am having a scan tomorrow so will hopefully confirm my due date then! So nervous!!!! x


----------



## knobby

Tish5478 said:


> Thanks Knobby - I am having a scan tomorrow so will hopefully confirm my due date then! So nervous!!!! x

That's exciting! Good luck tomorrow! :)


----------



## confuzion

So nice of you to compile that list knobby. I think if the OP is ok with it and she can't get online too much, maybe you can have the admins let you take over the thread so you can adjust the first post with due dates, etc.?


----------



## carebear1981

Hi Knobby - my EDD is September 18 according to my LMP. But hopefully I can confirm next week!!


----------



## knobby

confuzion said:


> So nice of you to compile that list knobby. I think if the OP is ok with it and she can't get online too much, maybe you can have the admins let you take over the thread so you can adjust the first post with due dates, etc.?

I really just wanted to help, I know that she has been meaning to get the dates up for some time. If she wants that I wouldn't mind doing it, but it is definitely up to her. I don't mind just helping out.



carebear1981 said:


> Hi Knobby - my EDD is September 18 according to my LMP. But hopefully I can confirm next week!!

Thanks just added you :)


----------



## Kika7

Yay, knobby, great job! 

:)


----------



## TTC First

Hi *knobby*. I believe I am Sept 8. I know on Jan 21 I was told I showed 7w1d on u/s, my ticker is accurate.


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> babydreams85 said:
> 
> 
> I too have had really vivid (strange) dreams. A lot of them are about sex. :haha:
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only naughty dreamer! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol, I'm waiting for mine to start, LOLZ


----------



## babifever

As for the due dates, I'm almost positive mine will be changing, should know something by end of next week


----------



## littleone1993

Hey!

Happy to join you all!

This is a very surprise pregnancy but a very happy one too. My husband and I wanted to wait until 2016 to conceive but it seems life had other plans!

I had a scan yesterday and they dated me at 5+4 making my EDD the 19th September :) I'm very excited but also hope I don't end up going over. I think it will drive me crazy. 

This is pregnancy #3 and hopefully a sticky bean. I had a TFMR in August due to a developmental problem with our little one so I'm still a little emotional about it in this pregnancy but I'm going to be scanned every 3 weeks as a precaution :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome littleone and congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Hi *Mango*, thanks, I"m not feeling to bad at the moment, having random days of feeling a bit 'off' but nothing major, if my last pregnancy is anything to go by, i'll feel great until about 8 wks and then spend the next 3 months vomiting daily.. :wacko:

*Knobby* I won't be having a scan until 12 wks and don't have an LMP to go off, but based on OV dates, I'm thinking its around the 20th Sep... So for the lists sake, put it down then, bubs will come whenever it wants. :happydance:


For those interested I've started up a FB group to chat as I know the forum boards can be a bit difficult to keep up with... it's a secret group and you'll need to add me as a friend so then I can add you to the group, (you're then welcome to remove my friendship). My facebook name is Adele Sutters and the profile picture is me in a pin up dress all sultry like. :blush:


----------



## kaths101

Thanks knobby for doing the list, I'm last!! :cry: I'm going to watch everyone having babies before me! 
As baby 1 went over 10 days and baby 2 8 days I might not even have a September baby! But will definitely stick around this group :)


----------



## babifever

I 'am pissed, hurt and shocked right now! So I went to the high risk doctor. I was referred there for medication management because I'm type 2 diabetic and my sugars have been high. I haven't been able to take my medication because its giving nausea. First they gave me a ultrasound. The Tec said all she seen was the gestational sac. But it was normal with how far along I am - around 5 weeks, she says based on my LMP. She said no sign of pregnancy in tubes and the sac is in the right spot. Okay, so the doctor then comes in and he's like " there's nothing I can do for you at this point because I'm not even sure if your pregnant, all we see is a sac, and if you are pregnant I'm not sure it will be successful". I'm like " Well if I'm around 5 weeks is there anything else you should see on the ultrasound, should I be worried". He says "sometimes yes, sometimes not, its really early and I can't really say if you should be worried, I can't say everything is fine at this point". So I'm like "okay so in the mean time what am I suppose to do about my high blood sugars, I've changes my diet, I'm walking twice daily, only drinking water, I can't take the meds anymore its making me sick". He's repeatedly says " I dont know what to tell you, I'm not medicating you when I don't even know if your pregnant, you need to speak with your primary and have them get your sugars under control, they should have already been under control before you even got pregnant, I'll see you in two weeks". He kept saying " I dont even know of your pregnant", straight faced, no compassion, kept cutting me off too. I walked out without even scheduling a follow up. I cried and then when I got home I have beige-like spotting in my under ware. I haven't had any spotting before this. When I whipped, nothing though. I'm so upset right now and confused. I drive to my obgyn and told them what happened and that I never want to see him again. My doc is in surgery today so there going to follow-up tomorrow. The nurse said this shouldn't have happened the way it did. She said pregnancy IS determined by actually seeing the fetus, etc, but in regardless he shouldn't have insinuated I wasn't pregnant, or if it wouldn't be successful. She also said my sugars need to be controlled. He even said so too, but he leaves me with nothing! I can't believe this. I set an appointment with a primary I seen back in June who said to immediately stop taking the diabetes medication (metformin) and call him if I ever got pregnant. Apparently taking metformin while pregnant is used by some doctors and not by others.....Also Im wondering now that he may redirect me back to my obgyn. next ultrasound is next Tuesday. Hcg"615" as of this pass Tuesday. Last period 12/13/14. I hate that I'm going through all this at the beginning and starting to get really afraid


----------



## knobby

babifever, I'm sorry you went through that. That doc sounds pretty crappy. I wouldn't go back to him either. I don't understand why you can't be given an anti-nausea med that is safe for pregnancy so you can continue taking your metformin. It sounds like that's all he had to do regardless if thinks your pregnancy will be successful. You ARE pregnant NOW. And only a gestational sac can be seen at 5 weeks. It usually doesn't become visible until 5w3d. So he is wrong to make any assumptions about your pregnancy.


----------



## Kota

Urgh. Dr's give me ths sh*ts... what an insensitive man, i think they forget that while you might just be 'another pregnant woman' to them, and another number, to YOU, this is REAL, and deserves to be treated with respect and sensitivity. If you don't have to go back to him, don't. he doesn't sound like his bedside manner is going to be all that great. 
For now, you're 5 wks pregnant, and have had a positive pregnancy test, so for all due purposes, you ARE in early pregnancy. there is a sac there, and from that, grows a pole, and a baby, you may have just implanted late and therefore its had less time to develop. UNfortunately, all you can do for now regarding that, is wait, another 7-10 days will be enough to determine via a scan that bubs is growing and a heartbeat by then will be visible.


----------



## TTC First

*babifever*, I am shocked at this doctors reaction. :wacko:

I have had an u/s at 5, 6 and 7 weeks so I have seen the progression. At 5 weeks they told me up front that you won't see much. I just saw the gestational sack and the yolk sac. It was at 6 weeks that they saw an embryo. 

If you are not getting AF, you have HCG numbers, and a gestational sack.....you are pregnant. Sure he doesn't know if it will turn out down the line but it's the same for every single pregnant woman out there. It doesn't mean that you don't treat a pregnant person because you don't know how the pregnancy is going to work out. If that were the case none of us would get treated. Why would I be going for u/s because this may not be a positive pregnancy. But if you don't treat a pregnant person...the odds are better that it won't be a successful pregnancy. 

Sounds like you are going to have to fight for you and your little bean!


----------



## AngelOb

*babifever* I can't believe that the doctor treated you that way. Sometimes they need to have some more compassion and work with you. And regardless of what they see on the u/s if you have a positive pregnancy test you should be treated medically as being pregnant. That means treating your sugars and getting you to where you need to be safely. I hope you get everything figured out soon, I hate when the sensitivity is lost by providers.


----------



## melewen

OH man I can't even believe that! Actually I can, because some doctors can be so insensitive. To think I was upset that my u/s tech wouldn't give me a photo! What a rude rude man. I'm hoping that you can find a doc that works with you whom you really like. You ARE PREGNANT!!! Let's see him pee on a stick and make two lines come up.. jeez!


----------



## knobby

melewen said:


> You ARE PREGNANT!!! Let's see him pee on a stick and make two lines come up.. jeez!

LOL, this made me laugh!


----------



## babifever

Thanks you guys. I just woke up, I had to take a nap after that; I will be writing a review for him, he was just wrong. Thankfully he's not my only option. The plan was to work with him along with my obgyn. My obgyn I won't see again until next Tuesday for my third ultrasound, its a she. This week I seen her colleague who was great. He's the one that's going to call back Tom. I can't believe the nerves of that high risk doctor. My husband is pissed. He's like were going up there tomorrow, haha. I'm like dh we can't do that! I guess they will have to find another maternal fetus physician to work along with. I refuse to ever see him again.


----------



## littleone1993

:waves:

Im a midwife (student- a very good one!) With a special antenatal/ embryology interest and at 5 weeks you can only see a gestational sac. 
I had a scan on Wednesday at 5+4 and it was very unclear. An 18mm corpus luteum and a gestational sac with a yolk sac. 

You wouldnt expect to see a heartbeat or a fetal pole at 5 weeks ( although not impossible). 

Towards 6 weeks the fetal pole becomes much more pronounced and should be able to be seen towards the end of the 6th week- 7th week.


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever what a terrible experience! I'm so sorry you dealt with that. I would for sure voice your dissatisfaction with that doctor and be sure to never ever see him again!


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> :waves:
> 
> Im a midwife (student- a very good one!) With a special antenatal/ embryology interest and at 5 weeks you can only see a gestational sac.
> I had a scan on Wednesday at 5+4 and it was very unclear. An 18mm corpus luteum and a gestational sac with a yolk sac.
> 
> You wouldnt expect to see a heartbeat or a fetal pole at 5 weeks ( although not impossible).
> 
> Towards 6 weeks the fetal pole becomes much more pronounced and should be able to be seen towards the end of the 6th week- 7th week.

Thanks so much for the infomation. Question, what all would you see at 5 weeks, 5 days.....thats my edd based on my LMP.


----------



## melewen

So I know I shouldn't have but I just took my temperature and it was really low! Like 97.3 which is right about beloe my coverline this last month. Should I be worried? I sometimes am colder during the day than first thing in the morning, randomly


----------



## knobby

babifever said:


> Thanks so much for the infomation. Question, what all would you see at 5 weeks, 5 days.....thats my edd based on my LMP.

I actually have a link in my sig to my 5w5d scan pic (text link below ticker). LMP is just a rough estimate -not super reliable; knowing when you ovulated is even better. If you ovulated just a couple days later than you thought based on LMP it would make a huge difference and you would only see a gestational sac.


----------



## aries_22043

Knobby - thank you so much for taking the time to compile the due date list. However, could you please move me to Sept 3rd (not Sept 2nd). Thank you so much


----------



## xLaura

Kota said:


> Hi *Mango*, thanks, I"m not feeling to bad at the moment, having random days of feeling a bit 'off' but nothing major, if my last pregnancy is anything to go by, i'll feel great until about 8 wks and then spend the next 3 months vomiting daily.. :wacko:
> 
> *Knobby* I won't be having a scan until 12 wks and don't have an LMP to go off, but based on OV dates, I'm thinking its around the 20th Sep... So for the lists sake, put it down then, bubs will come whenever it wants. :happydance:
> 
> 
> For those interested I've started up a FB group to chat as I know the forum boards can be a bit difficult to keep up with... it's a secret group and you'll need to add me as a friend so then I can add you to the group, (you're then welcome to remove my friendship). My facebook name is Adele Sutters and the profile picture is me in a pin up dress all sultry like. :blush:

I've added you on FB - my names laura h :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

> For those interested I've started up a FB group to chat as I know the forum boards can be a bit difficult to keep up with... it's a secret group and you'll need to add me as a friend so then I can add you to the group, (you're then welcome to remove my friendship). My facebook name is Adele Sutters and the profile picture is me in a pin up dress all sultry like. :blush:

I requested you - Jyllian Fraley :thumbup:


----------



## TTC First

*melewen* - I know they say not to temp so maybe temps could be random. Are you still having symptoms?


----------



## Kika7

Babifever, what a terrible experience and idiotic doctor. The hsg link you shared a few pages ago says hsg under 5 not pregnant, 15 inconclusive and 25 pregnant --> yours is above 600 so clearly pregnant. Same link says you can see a hearbeat at 6w0d or as soon as your hsg reached 16.800 so some ppl woukd reach that at 5w6 days while others may reach it at 6w4days... 

Good luck and hope you see a better doctor next time. 

Not knowing what's happening is horrible. I'm in the same boat --> my body kills my babies due to over reactive immune system. There's a treatment I could receive to aid my chances of keeping it but due to circumstances at the moment I cannot :( against all odds im still hoping for a miracle and for my tough baby to survive my body attacks... Counting the days till second tri...

Hugs


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Kika that's awful! Praying that your body is nice and your lil bean can stick around :hugs:


----------



## melewen

TTC First said:


> *melewen* - I know they say not to temp so maybe temps could be random. Are you still having symptoms?

Yeah I definitely am. Honestly my coverline is probably set too high! But no more temping for me! The reason I temped last night is because I was so hot I thought my temp would be like 99! But no spotting, no weird intuitions, nothing. So I feel good :) gestational sac and yolk sac are all the right size at the right time and my levels are high. I'm just wigging myself out for no reason!


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen that's funny you mentioned temping because I was actually considering temping one of these mornings just out of curiosity. I haven't temped since December 26th/15DPO. I have read all over the internet to just stop once you get the :bfp: and I don't want to stress myself out so I suppose I'll forget the idea.

*Side note* Since becoming pregnant, I've been wondering why BnB doesn't have a "HUNGRY" option in the Currently Feeling drop down menu :shrug: That'd be my permanent status :laugh2:


----------



## kaths101

I'm always hungry too! 

Is anyone else still doing digi tests?? I did one last Friday and another on Tuesday both said 1-2 weeks. I'm going to do one in the morning and hopefully its gone up! I'm getting a bit worried! 

Have sent a facebook request :wave:


----------



## Sbmack

babyfever, sorry your doctor was so insensitive. With my last pregnancy, the midwife told me I was most likely miscarrying because they didn't see a fetal pole. I wasn't even six weeks, but I had a lot of bleeding. Turns out I had a subchorionic hematoma. The baby stuck (she's 15 months) and I had a great pregnancy. I'm glad you won't be seeing that dr. anymore. What a jerk. 

Hugs to you Kika. I hope this one is a fighter!!

My due date is Sept. 11th


----------



## melewen

MamaBunny2 said:


> melewen that's funny you mentioned temping because I was actually considering temping one of these mornings just out of curiosity. I haven't temped since December 26th/15DPO. I have read all over the internet to just stop once you get the :bfp: and I don't want to stress myself out so I suppose I'll forget the idea.
> 
> *Side note* Since becoming pregnant, I've been wondering why BnB doesn't have a "HUNGRY" option in the Currently Feeling drop down menu :shrug: That'd be my permanent status :laugh2:

I apparently love stressing myself out! I do it on purpose it seems.. lol.


----------



## TTC First

I have to say that getting to this point has been one very long...depressing...and expensive fight. Finally luck has turned my way. I keep hearing ladies say they are hungry...well I am so bloated and feel full I have to force my food down. I'm hoping that this means that I won't over eat and end up with major baby weight to loose.


----------



## MamaBunny2

> I apparently love stressing myself out! I do it on purpose it seems.. lol.

Well stopit! :winkwink:
=;=;=;​


----------



## MamaBunny2

At my last doctor appointment in October I weighed 136. My weight tends to stay around 134/136. At my 8 week appointment I weighed 142 :xmas1: I forget what the "recommended" weight gain is each trimester/week but if I can recall correctly this isn't even the time to be packing on pounds... that happens more so once further along into pregnancy. Yikes.

I bet it's mostly in my boobs :rofl:


----------



## babifever

Hey every one!!! Responds: they really should have a Hungary mood, lol. All of a sudden last night I got hungry, my appetite has been low. And I also feel like my boobs are getting bigger. 

I want to also thank you ladies for responding, here's another update: I went to my primary care physician, the one that diagnosis me with diabetes back in June. Low and be hold, he cannot and does not treat pregnant woman! He said normally at this point he refers his patients to their obgyn.

After I explained everything from yesterday, he said he was going to refer me to a Endocrinology doctor, who could treat me......I have a feeling no one is going to treat me but high risk because im pregnant...

At this time they haven't been able to locate a endocrine that's available now or accepts my insurance. So therefore I'm still in limbo, blood sugars still high!

I did call the high risk and made a compliant against the prik doc! Of course they just apologized. They have me scheduled in 2 weeks with another doctor, but still cannot treat me because my pregnancy is not considered "valuable" until the fetal pole and heart beat are detected. They used the word valuable.

The nurse manager (at high risk) also commented that 615 was still low for around 5 weeks: yet primary and obgyn said they make their determination from the second drawing and 615 was okay for around 4- 5 weeks!! I pray this high risk clinic doesn't continue to drown me in worry and doubt!

I did get my hcg drawn again today from 72 hours since last hcg. Results will be back Monday. Then my next ultrasound is Tuesday, in which they'll draw more blood.

At this point I have decided to leave everything up to God. I see why ultrasounds are not recommended until 8 to 12 weeks after lmp. Although this situation wasn't planned.

I honestly believe Im 4 weeks 6 days as one site predicted, based on 32 day cycle average, lmp 12/13 and a estimated lethal phase of 13 (according to fertility friends estimate). If so, then I'm right on target. 

I went a ahead and changed my ticker from 9/19 to 9/26. Praying my bean sticks. Now the Chinese prediction is a boy, instead of a girl, ha ha.


----------



## knobby

babifever said:


> They have me scheduled in 2 weeks with another doctor, but still cannot treat me because my pregnancy is not considered "valuable" until the fetal pole and heart beat are detected. They used the word valuable.

Are you sure they didn't say "viable?" Because that is the more appropriate and accurate term. I hope that they did not say "valuable."

Fingers crossed for you! I hope things turn out well.


----------



## babifever

knobby said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> They have me scheduled in 2 weeks with another doctor, but still cannot treat me because my pregnancy is not considered "valuable" until the fetal pole and heart beat are detected. They used the word valuable.
> 
> Are you sure they didn't say "viable?" Because that is the more appropriate and accurate term. I hope that they did not say "valuable."
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! I hope things turn out well.Click to expand...

maybe that's what they said, sounded like valuable to me :-( 
thanks girly


----------



## 3boys

I was just going to ask are you sure they didn't say viable? Hope you get your health problems sorted x


----------



## Kota

THanks for the friend requests ladies, have added you to the FB group, for those still wanting to join FB friend me at Adele Sutters. :) 

Kath - I did a digi on Thurs and got 3+, i think i'm 5+6 now so that would make sense.


----------



## knobby

So I used my doppler 7w3d, couldn't find anything. Tried for a little bit yesterday at 8w0d and again nothing. I tried again today, 8w1d, and found it! I'm so excited! :cloud9: It is about 174 bpm.

I recorded it for my husband. I feel a little guilty that he was not here when I found it :blush: 

Check it out! :) --> https://clyp.it/4wcuru25#


----------



## lola85

Kota said:


> THanks for the friend requests ladies, have added you to the FB group, for those still wanting to join FB friend me at Adele Sutters. :)
> 
> Kath - I did a digi on Thurs and got 3+, i think i'm 5+6 now so that would make sense.

I've added you on Facebook :)


----------



## 3boys

Anyone else going on a long haul flight while pregnant. I've never done this before and just wondering are there any extra safety concerns ?


----------



## TTC First

knobby said:


> So I used my doppler 7w3d, couldn't find anything. Tried for a little bit yesterday at 8w0d and again nothing. I tried again today, 8w1d, and found it! I'm so excited! :cloud9: It is about 174 bpm.
> 
> I recorded it for my husband. I feel a little guilty that he was not here when I found it :blush:
> 
> Check it out! :) --> https://clyp.it/4wcuru25#


oh my gosh!!!! I can't believe you found it already. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have been looking into getting one of these and I thought that I had some time. What doppler did you get?

DH isn't able to make it to appointments because they are during work so it would be so great for him to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## 3boys

I love my doppler I can't wait to be far enough along to use it.


----------



## TTC First

Which one did you get 3boys?

I have been looking at the Sonoline B. For some reason it is so much more expensive in Canada.


----------



## 3boys

Oh gosh this will be the 3rd pregnancy I use it on and I can't remember the name. I'll have to dig it out and have a look.


----------



## knobby

TTC First said:


> knobby said:
> 
> 
> So I used my doppler 7w3d, couldn't find anything. Tried for a little bit yesterday at 8w0d and again nothing. I tried again today, 8w1d, and found it! I'm so excited! :cloud9: It is about 174 bpm.
> 
> I recorded it for my husband. I feel a little guilty that he was not here when I found it :blush:
> 
> Check it out! :) --> https://clyp.it/4wcuru25#
> 
> 
> oh my gosh!!!! I can't believe you found it already. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have been looking into getting one of these and I thought that I had some time. What doppler did you get?
> 
> DH isn't able to make it to appointments because they are during work so it would be so great for him to hear the heartbeat.Click to expand...

I couldn't believe I found it either! I was so shocked. It didn't take long the first time I found it. But then I lost it when reaching for my phone to record it and then it took a long time for me to find it again.

I have the Sonoline C1 with 3mHz probe:

https://www.oximetro.cl/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2-MHZ-Prober-Pink-colour-font-b-Sonoline-b-font-font-b-C1-b-font-Pocket.jpg


----------



## Kika7

Wow, knobby, that's amazing! <3

Fingers crossed for you babifever and boy now haha I guess it's a 50:50 chance after all :)


----------



## 3boys

My doppler is a hi-bebe one. Worked great in my last 2 pregnancies hopefully it works again


----------



## 3boys

Is anyone else's birthday in September? Mine is September 20th.


----------



## babifever

3boys said:


> Anyone else going on a long haul flight while pregnant. I've never done this before and just wondering are there any extra safety concerns ?

I believe your ok tell about 7 months. But you should ask your doc.


----------



## Kota

aww, i gave my doppler away after my last pregnancy as didn't think i'd need it again. they can be stressful things at times though. 
Thankfully my MW is a good friend so i'll be able to listen whenever I see her!


----------



## babifever

I rented one with my son 9 years ago


----------



## melewen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be

I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly


----------



## aries_22043

melewen - i love you reveal. Very touchy. Good job getting those personalize spoons. Too bad I already told the parents of both sides, other wise would have ask your permission to steal this. Hehehe. Congrat.


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly

it won't play in on my end


----------



## aries_22043

knobby - congrat on finding your baby hb with the doppler, it was wonderful. I still can't find mine, and I am 8w1d today. So sad and frustrated. Did you place the doppler really low ( I placed mine like 2 inches below the belly button, should i go lower) and press really hard? I have the sonoline b. Thanks


----------



## knobby

Melewen - I loved your parents' reaction! They made me tear up. What a clever idea with the spoons! haha


----------



## knobby

aries_22043 said:


> knobby - congrat on finding your baby hb with the doppler, it was wonderful. I still can't find mine, and I am 8w1d today. So sad and frustrated. Did you place the doppler really low ( I placed mine like 2 inches below the belly button, should i go lower) and press really hard? I have the sonoline b. Thanks

It was just above my pubic bone. Pretty low. So you are probably looking too high, go lower :)


----------



## melewen

babifever said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly
> 
> it won't play in on my endClick to expand...

Try it again? Maybe it needed some time to process


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly
> 
> it won't play in on my endClick to expand...
> 
> Try it again? Maybe it needed some time to processClick to expand...

still won't work, I'm on my phone, will look at it Tom on my lap


----------



## lola85

Melewen that is so cute!! Your dads reaction was so funny and sweet! &#128515;


----------



## shellideaks

Kota said:


> THanks for the friend requests ladies, have added you to the FB group, for those still wanting to join FB friend me at Adele Sutters. :)
> 
> Kath - I did a digi on Thurs and got 3+, i think i'm 5+6 now so that would make sense.

I've added you :)

*knobby *That's great that you found the hb! I have a Sonoline B doppler but I let my friend borrow it last year when she was pregnant so I'm going to have to ask for it back lol.

*melewen *love the video :)


----------



## TTC First

babifever said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I wanted to share my reveal video to my parents that we took tonight. They were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly
> 
> it won't play in on my endClick to expand...
> 
> Try it again? Maybe it needed some time to processClick to expand...
> 
> still won't work, I'm on my phone, will look at it Tom on my lapClick to expand...



It didn't work when I clicked on the video. Try this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534&v=krrsmtEfrEc


babifever - That was so sweet I cried. Pregnancy hormones :cry: 

I thought it was so cute. You pointed out that it said something on the spoon and you dad said he noticed and focused on where you get them. It hadn't clued in yet. ha ha


----------



## melewen

Yeah it took a second for them!! Last thing they knew we were going in for fertility tests.. I HAD scheduled them.. But got the BFP the next day! I had even been scattering red herrings everywhere for weeks.. Post a picture to facebook with sushi and wine and last night I even poured a tiny bit of wine in a glass and let it dry so it looked like Id already been drinking! Hahaha. They said if they hadn't felt like they were being filmed for the site they probably would've noticed it sooner but they were being prim. But then they'd have been like why are we being filmed?! :)


----------



## Kika7

Awe melewen, it's such an amazing video, I can't stop crying ... 

Question: how do I add the September sweet pea 2015 sticker to my signature?

Hugs all


----------



## knobby

Kika7 said:


> Question: how do I add the September sweet pea 2015 sticker to my signature?

https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif 

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]



https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg 

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL]


----------



## melewen

Haha kika pregnancy hormones!


----------



## kaths101

Aw melewen the reveal video is just amazing! Your parents are so sweet. I wouldn't video my parents as their reaction wouldnt quite be the same. :haha:
So wonderful to have that on video forever!


----------



## xLaura

Melewen that video is so cute. You can tell there so made up to become grandparents. 

I did however had to laugh at your partner how he just carried on eating his soup haha. Typical male ;)


----------



## Kika7

Yay, it worked, thanks knobby <3


----------



## lola85

I feel so rubbish nausea & vomiting has definitely kicked in over last few days. Today I've only moved from the sofa to vomit but have managed to eat toast...I hate ms and I'm terrified it's going to turn into HG again I just don't know how I'll cope all day with my lg if it does :(


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! I'm 5+3 today, due September 24th :)


----------



## melewen

Laura OMG that's what I said! I was like honey you just kept eating! Hahaha


----------



## daydream

Welcome Radiance!


----------



## babifever

Welcome all new comers! Hows everyone? 


Hello everyone, nothing much here just anxious about my 2nd hcg level results from Friday (I'll find out Monday). Not really "feeling pregnant", no nausea. Light headache sporadically throughout the day. Some lower abdomen feeling(s) sporadically, sometimes it feels like my cycle is coming. Not painful at all, just this feeling I get . I also can't wait till I start showing. Already started making baby room plans, goodbye exercise room.


----------



## Radiance

Thanks! I'm doing ok, pretty good! I had my first beta taken on Tuesday and it was 345 and again on Thursday and it came back 710 :happydance: I do have symptoms! A lot of on and off. But I rarely getting symptoms with pregnancy so I'm excited for what I do have. Of course I freak out if I go a day with nothing :haha: I have spotted twice this week :/ after sex though so not too worried!


----------



## babifever

Radiance said:


> Thanks! I'm doing ok, pretty good! I had my first beta taken on Tuesday and it was 345 and again on Thursday and it came back 710 :happydance: I do have symptoms! A lot of on and off. But I rarely getting symptoms with pregnancy so I'm excited for what I do have. Of course I freak out if I go a day with nothing :haha: I have spotted twice this week :/ after sex though so not too worried!

when are you due?


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey ladies! I am due Sept 30 with #2. :) We were a NTNP so I am still in shock. I have been so sick with massive headache and fever that I haven't even told DH yet. I really wanted to do something special but I am bedridden. :(


----------



## babifever

YikesBaby said:


> Hey ladies! I am due Sept 30 with #2. :) We were a NTNP so I am still in shock. I have been so sick with massive headache and fever that I haven't even told DH yet. I really wanted to do something special but I am bedridden. :(

how did you find out it was 2 so early? Congrats.


----------



## shellideaks

babifever said:


> YikesBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am due Sept 30 with #2. :) We were a NTNP so I am still in shock. I have been so sick with massive headache and fever that I haven't even told DH yet. I really wanted to do something special but I am bedridden. :(
> 
> how did you find out it was 2 so early? Congrats.Click to expand...

I think she means baby number 2, not that she's pregnant with 2 :) 

Welcome Yikes Baby :flower:

And hi Kim! :wave:


----------



## knobby

I am still updating this list and hope I haven't missed anyone. Please check that you are on it and everything is correct. Hopefully it can be added to the first post soon.

September due dates list


----------



## Radiance

babifever said:


> when are you due?

Based on hCG we are thinking September 24th. My scan is on February 11th.

Hey Michelle!! :winkwink:


----------



## melewen

Radiance what were your levels?


----------



## Radiance

melewen said:


> Radiance what were your levels?

They were 345 on Tuesday night and 710 early Thursday morning


----------



## babifever

knobby said:


> I am still updating this list and hope I haven't missed anyone. Please check that you are on it and everything is correct. Hopefully it can be added to the first post soon.
> 
> September due dates list

hey I changed my date date from 19 to 26 to 24. I should know for sure, hopefully, prayfully by Tuesday. I think 9/24 is a pretty good guess.


----------



## mummybumpage

Hi! Sorry I'm so behind, I can only access this site from my pc. There's not a bandb app is there?

All is fine here I think, my tests are as dark as they can get now at 5+4 so I'm going to stop testing. I'm hoping to get a private scan next week to see if baby is ok.

Waves of nausea here, how's everyone else?


----------



## kaths101

I'm having waves of nausea too but disappears as soon as I eat! All good so far. The weeks seem to be going so slow!


----------



## melewen

I"m actually getting nausea AFTER I eat.. weird

When did everyone's nausea start? At what week/day?


----------



## carebear1981

Mine started last monday (so I was 5w3d) but all I get are waves of nausea and mostly at night.


----------



## melewen

How many a day? I so far only get like two a day. I use magensium every day and think maybe that will prevent some but I almost want some to know everything's going right? Then again I'm just six weeks tomorrow and that's when it usually starts!


----------



## Radiance

I started before my positive so in my 4th week! It comes and goes. Eggs always make me sick. My nausea is normally in the early hours of the morning... Like 2am


----------



## yazzy

Around 5 1/2 weeks my nausea started, it's all day! It let's up for a short time if I eat but I generally feel sick all day!


----------



## xLaura

My nausea started around 5.5 weeks and I started being sick about 6.5 weeks. 
Last pregnancy i didn't start till 8 weeks, as I kept thinking something was wrong - however that one lasted ALL pregnancy! I so hope ths doesn't last all pregnancy I can't cope with it as it is :(


----------



## carebear1981

Started out a couple times a day and now it's more frequent. Try not to worry about your amount of nausea. Everyone is different :)


----------



## Mango

melewen said:


> I"m actually getting nausea AFTER I eat.. weird
> 
> When did everyone's nausea start? At what week/day?

Mine started at the end of week 5. With mine I only get sick when my tummy is empty so I always have to make sure I have a little snack or something around else it's a horrible feeling.

That brings me to another point... has anyone had a noticeable weight gain already? My pants are not fitting and I have a noticeable weight gain in my thighs. My weight gain in my tummy I think is more so from bloating and gas.... but I'm worried that I'll be massive by the time I hit 2nd tri and will have already maxed out the recommended weight gain :shrug::sad1:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! Man do I have A LOT to catch up on when I'm off for the weekend :wacko: Happy 6 weeks melewen :happydance: I'll have to check out your reveal video later!

I had a major hormonal rage over the weekend. We have needed to grocery shop and planned on doing so over the weekend. Woke up Saturday morning and was discussing that, and finances, with my SO. He was unable to help pay the bills this week nor buy groceries (we split everything accordingly) and I was aware of this... but made the comment that his dog (that is living with his dad now, see this thread for the rundown on all that - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html) needed food and he had to go buy it and take it to his dad. I replied with "Well WE need food" to which he responded with "Well my dog needs food and I'm not going to let him starve. I know how you feel about the whole situation so I'm not going to get into it". I said that his dad would not let the dog starve and that the main concern should be what's needed for US right now. If he can go buy dog food he sure as heck can help me with bills or the groceries instead. Anything helps, at least put forth some effort instead of relying on me once again to handle it all or expect me to when he falls short or because he chooses to make other things priority. He could have very well called his dad and said he cannot do anything for the dog because he has responsibilities at home for his family. I was livid, annoyed, hurt and sobbing :cry: I want to be able to rely on HIM more... not the other way around :nope: After a big ordeal, he (according to him) called his dad and said he couldn't get food this week. I didn't care, he already said what he did. I get so much anxiety wondering how things will be when the baby is here. And he isn't in much of a hurry or motivated to work on our bedroom remodel. Didn't touch it all weekend. I'm really thinking I'm going to have to dish out the money and hire someone to do the work. So much anxiety and stress!!! My son ended up leaving for the weekend and my daughter went with my ex husband's gf... who was nice enough to invite me over to get away, which I gladly accepted. This have cooled off now but I'm just wondering when something else will arise... I wish he would just let his dad handle the dog and that my SO would focus on responsibilities at home and things we need to do to prepare for baby.


----------



## melewen

Mamabunny that sucks :( I honestly think some men respond to new pregnancy by being super selfish! My husband has definitely been that way. I think its like.. Fear. Knowing that their lives are about to SERIOUSLY change so they're like it's all about me right now! Dh and I got in so many stupid fights over the weekend because he forced his preference on me for everything. Like.. I'm the pregnant one, do I not get ANY consideration?! I'm currently not speaking to him :) I am sure that when baby comes your bf will step up more and is probably just going through a thing right now. I know it sucks right now though! Try to stay as calm as possible.. That might even freak him out more! I would be tempted to just make dinner for everyone and not serve him.. Lol. But I could never do it. Maybe you should have a sit down talk with him when yall are both really calm and level headed? He KNEW he would have to provide more when you conceived so remind him that that's what he wanted!


----------



## babifever

Hey all, just got my 2nd hcg back. I was "615" - 72 hours later "2043". So I tripled you can say. I'm very pleased. Tomorrow morning will have another ultrasound and hcg test. Super excited! Anyone else got back hcg tests?

what's pissing me off is still no help with my diabetes! Primary won't treat me and can't find a endocrine. Obgyn won't treat me until fetal pole it detected. This is ridiculous.


----------



## knobby

Mamabunny sorry you are so stressed right now. Remember to relax and be calm as that is the best way to effectively communicate with him. Otherwise he will avoid discussing things with you so he doesn't get yelled at/scolded/lectured.

DH and I have lots of home improvement things to get done too before the baby comes - in our living room and kitchen. As much as I would like to get on those things now I know we have lots of time so there is no rush right now. Because there is painting involved it will be better to wait until second trimester anyway when the baby's important parts are developed. 

Try not to take anything out on the dog - it's innocent and still needs to be fed. It is a lot to ask for someone to house and care for your pet, and even more to expect someone to pay for its needs too. It wouldn't be fair to his dad. Really work on your budget with DH so you can afford that bag of dog food. If it were my pet I wouldn't see paying for its food as optional. Maybe you can find the food cheaper at another store. Maybe DH needs to spend less on x,y, and z or just needs more work hours. I am sure you both can work it out.


----------



## knobby

babifever said:


> Hey all, just got my 2nd hcg back. I was "615" - 72 hours later "2043". So I tripled you can say. I'm very pleased. Tomorrow morning will have another ultrasound and hcg test. Super excited! Anyone else got back hcg tests?
> 
> what's pissing me off is still no help with my diabetes! Primary won't treat me and can't find a endocrine. Obgyn won't treat me until fetal pole it detected. This is ridiculous.

I think it is crazy they are refusing care. It is so wrong!

Your numbers are great though! If you are over 2000 you should see something in the sac; definitely the yolk sac and potentially the fetal pole:

https://i58.tinypic.com/2mhuaa9.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Don't get me wrong, he's done A LOT of growing up since we've met. He's done a lot to appease me but also he was not nearly as responsible or living a lifestyle I personally would approve of as a family man. He wanted a family and a home and yes he is going to have to step it up BIG time and continue to sacrifice, in my opinion. A baby of his own is going to be a big smack of reality for him. I didn't want the dog in the house because he didn't take care of it and really couldn't. Now throw a pregnancy and extra essential financial and household duties into the mix... really I wish he would just drop the dog and focus on his finances and what we have going on at home that absolutely needs to be taken care of. He even has to get the dog when it gets neutered and check on it everyday apparently while his dad is at work. If he can do all that why doesn't he do work on our bedroom remodel? I'm thinking I'm just going to keep myself occupied with housework, my kids and doing what I can to the bedroom. I can go buy paint and at least get my son's bedroom painted for my daughter and maybe switch their rooms so at least one is finished. Then I can paint our bedroom for my son and whenever the new bedroom remodel is finished I can move the furniture downstairs into it and move my son's furniture into his new room. I could even paint the nursery room while my son is temporarily in there unless I wait until we find out what we are having. My SO wants me to wait to start painting those rooms but if I wait on our new bedroom to be finished I will be big and pregnant and trying to do too much at once when we will have other things happening more frequently like appointments and showers and organizing. I'm going to take charge of progress and maybe he'll follow my lead.


----------



## knobby

If you don't ever plan on having the dog live with you and you can't take care of it maybe the kindest thing to do is finding him a new home or see if his dad wants to keep him as his pet, not your husband's.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Exaaaaactly!

I am guessing my SO thinks I'm over my spazz from the weekend... but I'm so not. I had told him to go live with his dad or get his own place and care for his dog. He just is not in the place to be trying to care for it, at home or at his dad's, with the responsibilities he has now. It's not like this is going to get any easier!


----------



## babifever

knobby said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, just got my 2nd hcg back. I was "615" - 72 hours later "2043". So I tripled you can say. I'm very pleased. Tomorrow morning will have another ultrasound and hcg test. Super excited! Anyone else got back hcg tests?
> 
> what's pissing me off is still no help with my diabetes! Primary won't treat me and can't find a endocrine. Obgyn won't treat me until fetal pole it detected. This is ridiculous.
> 
> I think it is crazy they are refusing care. It is so wrong!
> 
> Your numbers are great though! If you are over 2000 you should see something in the sac; definitely the yolk sac and potentially the fetal pole:
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2mhuaa9.jpgClick to expand...


thanks for the information, the gestational sac was actually seen on Thursday. So def expecting to see yolk sac, fetal pole would be great.


----------



## Radiance

I have gained at least five pounds already! I've only lost with my last six babies so this is a change. 

Who hasn't had a scan in here? I have over two weeks until mine. :wacko:


----------



## daydream

My scan is booked for Friday. Very impatiently waiting over here. I hope the next two weeks fly by for you!


----------



## Tristansmom

Radiance - my first scan is Wednesday afternoon, can't wait (and also so anxious/worried I could puke)


----------



## melewen

I have actually lost a pound! Nothing sounds that good to eat so I'm drinking tons of smoothies and we are juicing a lot. I figure if I'm going to eat some junk food (usually the only thing that sounds good) then I might as well fill up with fresh stuff in drink format!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I haven't had a scan and won't until around 20 weeks :nope: I have no history of mc or any health issues so I have to wait.


----------



## Tristansmom

MamaBunny - with my last pg I didn't have a scan till 20 weeks (well, 19+4 I think), and it was fine. :) The only reason they're doing it early this time is b/c it was IUI and it's standard procedure for the fertility clinic.


----------



## Radiance

MamaBunny2 said:


> I haven't had a scan and won't until around 20 weeks :nope: I have no history of mc or any health issues so I have to wait.

I've never heard of anyone else in the US having to wait that long! Even before my losses I had one around the time I found out, 12 weeks, and so on. I actually don't get more scans for being high risk until I'm in the second trimester. So the last four areas I've been in, they do it within a few weeks of finding out (7/8 weeks here), the NT (12-13+6), and then 20 weeks. I had some close OBs that would do them randomly as well for reassurance.


----------



## Radiance

I am most definitely impatient!! I want to see my baby now :haha:

MamaBunny2- I was somewhat catching up in here and saw your picture with your DS! You looked amazing! I also, somewhat, feel the same. I wasn't showing at that point with my first two, showed around 18 weeks with my 3rd. Then I've had crazy bloat with #4-this one (#9). I definitely feel super flabby.


----------



## knobby

MamaBunny2 said:


> I haven't had a scan and won't until around 20 weeks :nope: I have no history of mc or any health issues so I have to wait.

Wow, really? No dating scan? Or 12 week nuchal transluscency scan?

20 weeks is a long time to wait.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Nope :nope: nothing at all until 20 weeks besides heartbeat. I'm so impatient I wanna see my baby now :brat: I'm going to ask my doctor at my appointment next Wednesday and maybe he'll help me out...


----------



## spunky84

Went for a follow up scan this morning, and our little jelly bean decided to catch up right to where he/she should be at 7+4 with a heart rate of 150 bpm :cloud9:

While absolutely relieved, I'm still feeling a lot of anxiety (which maybe it's because it hasn't sunk in yet? or maybe I just need to get through first tri). We have our first midwife appointment tomorrow morning. I'm going to mention my anxiety (even if there's nothing she can do) to be safe.

But I'm really happy that we got good news this morning. I cried a little when the tech told me everything was perfect (and couldn't locate the source of the spotting/bleed). I probably would have cried the whole way home if the roads hadn't been so crappy lol
 



Attached Files:







20150126_103546-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11









20150126_114442-1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babifever

spunky84 said:


> Went for a follow up scan this morning, and our little jelly bean decided to catch up right to where he/she should be at 7+4 with a heart rate of 150 bpm :cloud9:
> 
> While absolutely relieved, I'm still feeling a lot of anxiety (which maybe it's because it hasn't sunk in yet? or maybe I just need to get through first tri). We have our first midwife appointment tomorrow morning. I'm going to mention my anxiety (even if there's nothing she can do) to be safe.
> 
> But I'm really happy that we got good news this morning. I cried a little when the tech told me everything was perfect (and couldn't locate the source of the spotting/bleed). I probably would have cried the whole way home if the roads hadn't been so crappy lol

so happy for you!!


----------



## Tish5478

Spunky that is absolutely fantastic news! So thrilled for you xx

I had a scan on Fri. Not because anything wrong but because I am inpatient and I know a sonographer who promised me a sneaky one. Sadly she doesn't do trans vaginal scans so we had to try abdominally. I am not the tiniest of people (by a long shot) so all we got to see was the sac and pos a little flickering but not confirmed! Argh that'll teach me for being impatient. Going to go back this Friday and hope we can see more but I don't hold out much hope particularly as I have a tilted uterus! Grrrrr! Might have to pay for a private one if it's still inconclusive!


----------



## knobby

That is such great news spunky!


----------



## Kika7

Spunky84, great news and beautiful baby pics! Congratulations!

Babifever, awesome news and good luck tm and FX'd for finding someone to treat your diabetes soon!

No morning sickness or any symptoms for me yet :( I had kind of sensitive, inflated like boobs and then it all went away for about 4-5 days. Then came back for 2-3 days and now it's gone again :(

No scan for me either cause I'm stuck in USA with no healthcare and im originally from UK. I woukd have had an early scan in UK due history and pre existing high risk conditions :/ ...

I tried to find private scan clinic where I'm at in USA but they won't see non-patients or ppl without GP referral or ppl earlier than 10weeks :( so it's wait patiently for me. Last time I miscarried around 9-10 weeks :( 

I wonder if they have any free clincs for women with no proof of address, no GP, no job and no health insurance that I could go to and ask for/ have a scan...

Or any suggestions? :)

Hugs all


----------



## Radiance

Kika7 said:


> Spunky84, great news and beautiful baby pics! Congratulations!
> 
> Babifever, awesome news and good luck tm and FX'd for finding someone to treat your diabetes soon!
> 
> No morning sickness or any symptoms for me yet :( I had kind of sensitive, inflated like boobs and then it all went away for about 4-5 days. Then came back for 2-3 days and now it's gone again :(
> 
> No scan for me either cause I'm stuck in USA with no healthcare and im originally from UK. I woukd have had an early scan in UK due history and pre existing high risk conditions :/ ...
> 
> I tried to find private scan clinic where I'm at in USA but they won't see non-patients or ppl without GP referral or ppl earlier than 10weeks :( so it's wait patiently for me. Last time I miscarried around 9-10 weeks :(
> 
> I wonder if they have any free clincs for women with no proof of address, no GP, no job and no health insurance that I could go to and ask for/ have a scan...
> 
> Or any suggestions? :)
> 
> Hugs all

Do you have any pregnancy care centers around? Try looking one up. They usually will do free ultrasounds and help you in any way they can.


----------



## mummybumpage

Mango said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I"m actually getting nausea AFTER I eat.. weird
> 
> When did everyone's nausea start? At what week/day?
> 
> Mine started at the end of week 5. With mine I only get sick when my tummy is empty so I always have to make sure I have a little snack or something around else it's a horrible feeling.
> 
> That brings me to another point... has anyone had a noticeable weight gain already? My pants are not fitting and I have a noticeable weight gain in my thighs. My weight gain in my tummy I think is more so from bloating and gas.... but I'm worried that I'll be massive by the time I hit 2nd tri and will have already maxed out the recommended weight gain :shrug::sad1:Click to expand...

I've only gained 2lb but my thighs and belly are noticeable tight in my trousers, I am in desperate need of a shopping trip to find something to hide the weight gain in those areas. It must be bloating.


----------



## mummybumpage

Nausea here is when I'm hungry. In my old diaries from previous pg's my nausea kicked in at 6 weeks and I was vomtastic by 7 weeks. Something to look forward to.

Spunky, congratulations gorgeous baby pictures. I know how you feel with the anxiety, I feel it too. I'm yet to see my baby but when I do I'm sure it'll help it sink in.

Tish that's quite impressive to pick that much up on an abdominal scan, I'd say that's an excellent sign.x

Why does each day last an eternity right now? I swear since I've found out it's been the slowest 13 days ever!


----------



## babydreams85

Spunky, that's great news!! 

I had spotting (pink & brown) Thursday through yesterday (Sun) but it seems to have stopped for now. Don't have any idea what may have caused it, but I spotted for 4 weeks when pregnant with DS, so it may start up again. I changed my ultrasound to this Friday morning, since we are supposed to get bad weather Sun/Mon and I didn't want to have to reschedule further out. A little nervous that it's too early to see anything, but we saw my sons HB at 6 weeks, 2 days easily. I should be about 6+1 on Fri, so FXed we see the HB. I can't imagine having to wait another week if it's too early :( 

I'm having tons of nausea all day/all night, very tired, sore boobs. Craving ketchup at the moment. Ughh :p


----------



## Mummytoosh

Hi everyone and congratulations on your BFP's!
I am due baby no. 4 on 27th September xxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

So happy for you spunky!!!


----------



## kaths101

Mummytoosh said:


> Hi everyone and congratulations on your BFP's!
> I am due baby no. 4 on 27th September xxx

Hello I'm from Norfolk too :wave: and due 26/27th September!


----------



## littleone1993

Has anyone else noticed tiredness. Just constant! Its driving me crazy


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh yes, been brutally exhausted since 5 weeks or so, much worse this time around as my son often has bad dreams so I'm up for an hour or so around 3 every night...


----------



## Aliop

Mummytoosh said:


> Hi everyone and congratulations on your BFP's!
> I am due baby no. 4 on 27th September xxx

Hi :wave: I'm due with no. 4 around the 5th October but my longest baking baby was 37+3 so I assume no.4 may well be a September baby too. 
Have you noticed a baby bloat happening yet?


----------



## babifever

Vent, sitting here getting nervous about my scan Tom yal. Knowing my hcg triple was reassuring, but still nervous. I hate that I had to go to the doctor so early only to be told they didn't see anything yet.....crazy with my son thoughts of it not being a viable pregnancy never crossed my mind. I hate the thought was even presented to me. I'm already a worrier.


----------



## babifever

What is the ticker link for September sweet peas??


----------



## knobby

babifever said:


> What is the ticker link for September sweet peas??

https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]



https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg

PHP:

[URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]


[/URL]


----------



## babifever

knobby said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> What is the ticker link for September sweet peas??
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [/URL]Click to expand...

unavailable to copy and paste while the link is in the box....can you manually enter it?


----------



## knobby

babifever said:


> unavailable to copy and paste while the link is in the box....can you manually enter it?

You can select everything in the box by clicking 3 times or using the left to right scroll. 

It won't let me post it as is so I've entered it here with some extra asterisks:

[**php][**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][**img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img**][/url**][/php**]

Remove all the **'s before pasting in your sig.


----------



## babifever

knobby said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> unavailable to copy and paste while the link is in the box....can you manually enter it?
> 
> You can select everything in the box by clicking 3 times or using the left to right scroll.
> 
> It won't let me post it as is so I've entered it here with some extra asterisks:
> 
> [**php][**url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][**img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img**][/url**][/php**]
> 
> Remove all the **'s before pasting in your sig.Click to expand...

thanks very much


----------



## kaths101

knobby said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> What is the ticker link for September sweet peas??
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/wfZKYJk.gif[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2269813-2015-september-sweet-peas-all-welcome-join.html][IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2rrtgyt.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> [/URL]Click to expand...

How come there are 2?? Have 2 groups joined together here?


----------



## carebear1981

The other is the PAL group. There's a lot of us in both groups


----------



## babifever

carebear1981 said:


> The other is the PAL group. There's a lot of us in both groups

so which one should I have???


----------



## melewen

Babifever I was very worried about loss too even though I have no real reason to be. Even after I saw the scan and the tech said it would be very very unlikely I was like.. But possible!! You might like this site that gives you the odds of loss per day on a curve, which put it into perspective for me. Today my odds are 7.5%.. If that were in Vegas would you take that bet? No :) 

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=12&d=15&y=14


----------



## lola85

Thanks for that link melewen! &#128516;


----------



## Kika7

Oh thanks melewen :D 4.3% for me but that's if baby is already and still alive ...

With my first MC I miscarried around week 10 but baby had been dead inside me for couple of weeks before the bleeding started...

But then again, I'm a complicated case --> the odds are against me because of pre existing conditions ...

I still do hope ...for a baby ...

Good luck on your scan babifever FX


----------



## Sbmack

Stuck at home in a blizzard with a stomach bug. Dh had it yesterday. I came down with it last night. I have no energy to parent my 15 mo, not to mention I feel like I could spew at any moment.


----------



## knobby

kaths101 said:


> How come there are 2?? Have 2 groups joined together here?




babifever said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> The other is the PAL group. There's a lot of us in both groups
> 
> so which one should I have???Click to expand...

The first (glittery one) was made by confuzion for the pregnancy after loss group. She allowed it to be used here. The second one I made for this group. Both link to this thread. Feel free to use whichever one you want. Other groups (eg. August) have multiple choices for badges too.


----------



## 3boys

Kika7 both my losses were like that so it makes it very hard to relax in first tri x


----------



## TTC First

Thanks melewen - I've never seen that. I am 2.4% today. Looks like it doesn't go below 2, I have 8 days to get there.

Stick bean stick!


----------



## Kika7

3boys said:


> Kika7 both my losses were like that so it makes it very hard to relax in first tri x

Let's hope we got our sticky beans this time :) x and yea it is really really hard...I'm counting not weeks and days but minutes and hours... But I'm sure everyone is... Funny when I started TTC 10 years ago I thought bfp = baby... And no worried had ever crossed my mind back then...

TTC 1st yay only a couple of days till the safe zone <3 and Ya I was a bit gutted by the 2% instead of 0.02% too ... 

Hugs


----------



## 3boys

Had pains today and did a cb digital it has went from 2-3 to 1-2. Impending miscarriage right?


----------



## melewen

My doctor said after you hear the heartbeat the risk goes down to about 5%. Obviously 5% is very real for some of us! But I feel like it's better to be positive for the LO. that's what we are trying to do at least. I still breathe a small sigh of relief when I go to the bathroom and there's no spotting.. It took us a little while to conceive so I still feel like we won the lottery!


----------



## Mango

I haven't caught up with the most recent posts but I will soon ladies.

Today I'm feeling rather worried and upset. I have had brown spotting for the last few days which has increased a lot today. It's significant and is not just when I wipe. I called the docs office and I have an appointment for tomorrow. The nurse said she thinks it may be implantation bleeding...

But I always thought implantation bleeding was very early on like at 3/4 weeks. I'm so confused and am getting more upset as the day goes on :sad2:


----------



## Court28

Mango, implantation bleeding can go the entire of first tri, as baby snuggles in further into your uterus. I spotted brown my entire pregnancy with leo off and on and all was perfect. Try to relax, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## knobby

*Mango*, if the blood stays brown than it could be old implantation blood.

*3boys*, did you use first morning urine?


----------



## Mango

Court28 said:


> Mango, implantation bleeding can go the entire of first tri, as baby snuggles in further into your uterus. I spotted brown my entire pregnancy with leo off and on and all was perfect. Try to relax, fingers crossed for tomorrow!

That is reassuring, thanks for sharing your experience Court. I sure hope it will be ok. It's such a great help to share what I'm going through here online. I'll try to stay in a positive mindframe but its's hard not to worry.... (I'm staying away from Google)


----------



## 3boys

No not fmu but taken with the pain I would be shocked if I didn't


----------



## TTC First

*melewen* - any % above 0 means 50% to me. How can it be 3% and I loose 3 of 3 babies last year. These odds are totally misleading.

*Mango & 3boys* - If it's one thing I have learned here is that's its not over till it's over. People recover from situations where MC really looked like it was coming. Try not to stress...I know, much easier said than done.


----------



## melewen

Ttc I get where you're coming from. Couples are supposed to have a 30% chance to conceive each cycle too so why do some of us take so long? BUT the statistics are just statistics...


----------



## knobby

3boys said:


> No not fmu but taken with the pain I would be shocked if I didn't

I wouldn't read into the 1-2 reading too much though. I would take another tomorrow morning with fmu if you are concerned. It should say 2-3 again. You won't get 3+ until after 5 weeks.

Pains are common because the uterus is expanding. When I was 3-5 weeks I had some cramping - almost felt like AF was coming at times. I have had lots of round ligament pain that is sharp and painful. So pain can be a good sign, not always bad.


----------



## babifever

Sooo they are putting me on insulin twice a day injections. The baby is progressing. They seen gestational sac and yolk sac (only seen the gestational sac last week). So my next ultrasound is next Tuesday. They should see the fetal pole then. They also checked my hcg level again to see if it increased (again). She said this should be the last draw. Results should be in tomorrow. Doc thinks I'm about 5 weeks. I believe the gestational sac was 4.5 cm.


----------



## 3boys

Thanks pain seems to have subsided so hopefully. Won't be able to test until Thursday so we will see.


----------



## Kika7

3boys my sister is due in June and besides a positive tests in October, she pretty much bleed until December and all the tests were negative. I've been thru MMC and for me it was a MC... She was refused an early or any scan till she was 12 weeks. She went there with negative pee test and she had a scan and baby was 12 weeks right on spot... I couldn't believe ot explain it...but I'm having a nephew in June ...

The only sure sign of MC is no heart beat on scan ...don't stress too much before your scan --> easier said than done, I myslef been struggling with bad bad cramps all night last night and still...but i still hope I'll pull through <3

Hugs


----------



## Tristansmom

Babifever - so happy that they're finally working with you!

3boys - FX and calm thoughts to you. What will be, will be. Hoping it's just nerves talking!

AFM - first scan tomorrow, hoping it shows something good - maybe I will finally start to feel connected to this pregnancy? I have symptoms (nausea, fatigue, sore chest, congestion... on and on) but I just feel sick and tired - not pregnant. IDK how to explain it, really, but it makes me feel like something is wrong.


----------



## MamaBunny2

3boys I was going to ask the same thing about FMU. I wouldn't worry much and take another digi with FMU. Aren't the digis finicky? I never used one, pink or blue lines only. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Don't think I will ever use one again after Thursday


----------



## melewen

babifever that is great news!!! Can't wait to hear your results, and love that your scan went well. Will you have another scan after next week to hear heartbeat or they expecting to hear it next week? I'm having mine next week to hear the HB and can't wait :) A little nervous though

Tristansmom good luck!! I know how you feel - since there's nothing to like.. show for it, I feel like, am I really even pregnant?! I mean I KNOW I am but it still feels like almost too good to be true over here. But then again I'm like how am I so exhausted and still have a flat tummy? Oh.. except the bloating.. yeah..


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> babifever that is great news!!! Can't wait to hear your results, and love that your scan went well. Will you have another scan after next week to hear heartbeat or they expecting to hear it next week? I'm having mine next week to hear the HB and can't wait :) A little nervous though
> 
> 
> hey hun I believe they would see it then, let me do some research.Click to expand...


----------



## TTC First

*babifever & melewen*, you can hear a heartbeat by 6 weeks. 6 weeks is usually the earliest though but I don't think it's always heard at 6 weeks.


----------



## littleone1993

Still so tired. 

Sorry to hear about everyone's pains. Pains like period pains are common in early pregnancy with rapid uterine expansion however could also be an increase in wind or constipation which are other pregnancy signs. I find constipation gives me terrible period pains! 

I'm very tempted to book a reassurance scan. I had one last wednesday which saw baby and yolk sac so want to see the fetal pole!

Who knows you're pregnant?

We told my parents and the in laws as well as my brother and a few work colleagues know because I've been so sick all the time but I think if anything does happen itll be nice for the support!


----------



## carebear1981

Just me and DH know. We're going to tell his parents this weekend as long as all is well with my scan Thursday. After that, we'll tell my parents for their bdays mid-Feb. And my mom has a big mouth :haha: so everyone will know after that


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> Still so tired.
> 
> Sorry to hear about everyone's pains. Pains like period pains are common in early pregnancy with rapid uterine expansion however could also be an increase in wind or constipation which are other pregnancy signs. I find constipation gives me terrible period pains!
> 
> I'm very tempted to book a reassurance scan. I had one last wednesday which saw baby and yolk sac so want to see the fetal pole!
> 
> Who knows you're pregnant?
> 
> We told my parents and the in laws as well as my brother and a few work colleagues know because I've been so sick all the time but I think if anything does happen itll be nice for the support!

do you mean gestational sac and yolk sac?


----------



## melewen

So far we have told my best friend, and two other good friends who have had babies recently (one has been helping me find a doula and whatnot), my sister and my parents. Dh slipped and told two people at work! Can't wait for our scan next week :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey ladies! Sorry, I joined the group and then disappeared. I was soooo sick this weekend with the flu but seem to be on the mend now. :)

DH and I are only ones that know here and we will keep it a secret as long as my belly cooperates. LOL I work with family so I am not prepared to tell work yet! Yikes!

I still don't have a midwife and am starting to panic. Where we are in Ontario there are only a few clinics so spaces fill up very quickly. I thought I would be fine given that I am less than 5 weeks pregnant, but already I am on a waiting list at one clinic. I am praying that the one we used last time will take us back, but we are technically too far away for them to agree to a home birth. Ugh. Fingers crossed!!! Can't wait to get a scan booked!!!


----------



## babifever

https://brooksidepress.org/Products/Military_OBGYN/Ultrasound/1st_trimester_ultrasound_scannin.htm


----------



## lola85

I've told my best friend as she's expecting too and some friends I see a lot but we might start telling close family if all ok on scan on friday x


----------



## shellideaks

MIL knows and so does my mum. That's it bar me and OH. I will be telling my dad and sister after my scan on Friday (my sister has just found out she's pregnant this week lol).


----------



## TTC First

YikesBaby said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry, I joined the group and then disappeared. I was soooo sick this weekend with the flu but seem to be on the mend now. :)
> 
> DH and I are only ones that know here and we will keep it a secret as long as my belly cooperates. LOL I work with family so I am not prepared to tell work yet! Yikes!
> 
> I still don't have a midwife and am starting to panic. Where we are in Ontario there are only a few clinics so spaces fill up very quickly. I thought I would be fine given that I am less than 5 weeks pregnant, but already I am on a waiting list at one clinic. I am praying that the one we used last time will take us back, but we are technically too far away for them to agree to a home birth. Ugh. Fingers crossed!!! Can't wait to get a scan booked!!!


When you said you were worried about the midwife I wondered why. Everyone on here seems to get them easy. Then you mentioned Ontario so I knew. Im in Ontario too.

I have two clinics to apply to. There is a hospital not too far from me but the midwife office that delivers there only does a couple deliveries there otherwise you have to drive really far to another hospital. I bet I would give birth in my car before getting to that hospital. The other place I can apply to the hospital is further than the close one but not too hard to get to. I applied there. I'm just waiting to hear back. 

I dread having an OB, even doctors have told me that the clinic that has them is pretty bad. You don't get your own OB you see who ever is there and you don't know who will deliver.


----------



## MamaBunny2

At 8 weeks along, everyone pretty much knew as we plastered an announcement on Facebook. I've been proudly sportin' my lil bump (aka bloat) at work and grazing like a piggy throughout the day. Feels good to just relax about it now.

Aww melewen your DH is really excited! My SO slipped and had told his mom before we could do our surprise Christmas Eve reveal and then he told someone at work and then random people he would see :dohh: So I'm glad it's all out there now and he can shout it from the mountaintops!


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> At 8 weeks along, everyone pretty much knew as we plastered an announcement on Facebook. I've been proudly sportin' my lil bump (aka bloat) at work and grazing like a piggy throughout the day. Feels good to just relax about it now.
> 
> Aww melewen your DH is really excited! My SO slipped and had told his mom before we could do our surprise Christmas Eve reveal and then he told someone at work and then random people he would see :dohh: So I'm glad it's all out there now and he can shout it from the mountaintops!

I was thinking about waiting until 12 weeks, but I MAY announcement after I hear the heartbeat


----------



## Tristansmom

My 2 best friends (they're next door neighbours to one another and one was watching my son when I went for IUI so they were asking every day from 9dpo lol).

2 people at my office (to help cover for nausea/increased pee breaks/etc).

Of course my wife.

We're planning to tell my dad and stepmom once they're home from their vacation (February 20). Once they know we'll tell everyone!


----------



## mummy2_1

Thank you knobby for the due date list I have updated the op.


----------



## knobby

mummy2_1 said:


> Thank you knobby for the due date list I have updated the op.

It's been updated since last week with corrections and new members. I'll send you an updated list.


----------



## littleone1993

babifever said:


> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> Still so tired.
> 
> Sorry to hear about everyone's pains. Pains like period pains are common in early pregnancy with rapid uterine expansion however could also be an increase in wind or constipation which are other pregnancy signs. I find constipation gives me terrible period pains!
> 
> I'm very tempted to book a reassurance scan. I had one last wednesday which saw baby and yolk sac so want to see the fetal pole!
> 
> Who knows you're pregnant?
> 
> We told my parents and the in laws as well as my brother and a few work colleagues know because I've been so sick all the time but I think if anything does happen itll be nice for the support!
> 
> do you mean gestational sac and yolk sac?Click to expand...

Yes... yes I did. I'm very tired! 

I've even cut down on my hours a little but still not ideal!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bump/bloat update!
(Please excuse tacky bathroom selfie; I'm at work)
​


----------



## TTC First

Wow MamaBunny2, no wonder you are telling people. That's a nice bump you have going there. Congrats!!


----------



## Kika7

Nice bump mama bunny, coukd it be twins? :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah Kika nooo not that! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Twins do run in my family. It skips generations I believe and just so happens to fall on mine :wacko: Fingers crossed for _one_ heartbeat next week!

I noticed with my second pregnancy I showed earlier than with my first, and with my third (current) pregnancy I showed even earlier :shrug: I've been eating more as well so I'm sure it's half fetus/half food baby :laugh2:


----------



## Kika7

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ah Kika nooo not that! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Twins do run in my family. It skips generations I believe and just so happens to fall on mine :wacko: Fingers crossed for _one_ heartbeat next week!
> 
> I noticed with my second pregnancy I showed earlier than with my first, and with my third (current) pregnancy I showed even earlier :shrug: I've been eating more as well so I'm sure it's half fetus/half food baby :laugh2:

Hmmm, next week appointment would be interesting then mama ;-) awe, how exciting :happydance: 

I wish you (and all of us) a healthy and happy pregnancies and adorable babies in the end and one or multiples ...it just takes adjusting to :hugs:


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, I got my 3rd hcg results back today. All were 72 hours apart:

1st - 615 
2nd - 2043 
3rd - 6731 

Today I'm feeling "pregnant". I'm going to the restroom even more and light nausea has been on/off all day. Actually I woke up this morning around 4am with a sour stomach.

I'm also hoping I'm done with the hcg beta/level tests....anybody know how it works? 

Honestly I'm ready to complete the ultrasound next Tuesday, see the heartbeat, and take a break for a few weeks. Waiting on results gives me anxiety. I believe in my heart everything will be fine. 

So how is everybody? What do you think of my results?


----------



## Tristansmom

Babifever - I don't know how it works where you are (and it might be different since you're high-risk) but here they stop testing betas once they're satisfied you're doubling.

AFM, had my viability scan this afternoon!!
 



Attached Files:







Image03.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

babifever your results look great! I know how you feel - just want to get to that u/s too and see the heartbeat.. <3

I did the 6 week photos today :)

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-sweet-pea.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/4-6-weeks.png


----------



## littleone1993

Oooh pregnancy bump!

I can't wait for mine!


----------



## knobby

*Tristansmom*, yay! Congrats on the scan!


----------



## Kika7

Tristansmom, congrats on the scan! 

Babfever, your betas look great, stop worrying and start enjoying morning sickness (I wish I had it) ...

Melewen, awesome photos!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> babifever your results look great! I know how you feel - just want to get to that u/s too and see the heartbeat.. <3
> 
> I did the 6 week photos today :)
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-sweet-pea.png
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/4-6-weeks.png

wow never heard of 6 weeks photos..... Kool though. How many more photos you plan on doing?


----------



## melewen

Babifever I'm just doing this photo theme with each new food the ticker gives each week. Just a project as a photographer :) im doing them all the way up to the watermelon!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever I'm just doing this photo theme with each new food the ticker gives each week. Just a project as a photographer :) im doing them all the way up to the watermelon!

oh okay that's sounds good. Your a photographer, makes since


----------



## daydream

melewen - those photos are so cool! I can't wait to see the rest of the series


----------



## carebear1981

Just got back from my scan!! Saw the little heartbeat!!! Sooo happy!!! :happydance: Will get the measurements at my appointment with my doc on Monday!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats carebear! Mine is tomorrow morning. Less than 24 hours to wait Eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## melewen

Carebear that's awesome!! You're making me jealous.. I have to wait another week for mine! :)


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats to tristansmom and carebear on your scans. I have mine tomorrow too daydream. So nervewracking. She will only attempt abdominal though so if not much is seen I think I might have to pay for an internal one as this waiting is driving me crazy!!! Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## knobby

Congrats carebear! :)

I had a scan today too! 9w0d (link to full size pic in sig!) It went well, everything looks really good so far!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just don't know what to do anymore. It seems like anything and everything puts me in a foul mood or makes me upset. I don't mean to sound bratty but really don't care. I'm particular about things (aka "picky" if you will). My other two children were born when I was super young and I relied on my parents and others to help with everything - supplies, the nursery, shower, etc. This time with me being older and much more stable and since I got rid of all my baby items almost 10 years ago, I would like to get certain new things for this LO. My SO and I had looked at some crib sets as well as strollers, swings and high chairs. We found a crib and chair we both like and saw some nice swings. I have always wanted one of the swings that sway side to side (if I ever had another baby) because they didn't have them when my daughter was born. Well I think last week his mom sent me a text about a crib on a Facebook garage sale site for $40 with no mattress. I didn't respond because at the time I was overwhelmed with anxiety and negative emotions regarding my SO or something related, plus his mom had went with us to my first 8 week appointment and pretty much invited herself to the next appointment where we will hear the heartbeat and my SO told her she could come without hesitation (I discussed that matter with him shortly after). She had also contacted my SO and told him she wanted to get the stroller, but it had to be from Kmart so she could put it on layaway since she didn't have the money right now. Him and I had a stroller picked that we liked and it's $100 more at Kmart but I had also told him that I'd like him and I to go to other places and check out strollers and things to make sure we got what we wanted. Now his mom sent me a photo of a swing listed on a Facebook garage sale site for $15 and says she's getting it for me. I appreciate the gesture and am glad she's excited about her first grandchild but I wish she would calm down a bit. It's still early and him and I were planning on having a BaBy-Q coed shower/diaper party for our friends and family. Being this is his first child, I am sure his family will want to get things for the baby and that's why I told him we will have to start a registry at a few places. Then whatever we don't receive we can get afterwards. His mom could pitch in on items with us if she wanted or go in on an item with another family member. Or she can get some things for her house. I told my SO his mom getting the swing and he was super excited. I told him it wasn't what we had looked at and he said it shouldn't matter, a swing's a swing and if his mom wants to get things now why shouldn't she. I just told him forget I even said anything. Like, just WAIT until we have the shower and then worry about getting things. Not to mention I'm still dealing with other issues, his dog and trying to work on the house - see this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html. I'm so over this. :cry: I feel awful, it's like the only thing I enjoy about this is the simple fact that I'm pregnant. I feel ungrateful too because I know plenty of women trying to conceive their first and would love to be in my position.


----------



## carebear1981

Looks good!! Congrats to you too knobby!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck on your scans tomorrow too ladies. I was a nervous wreck... the technician could tell. and of course I started crying when she told me she saw the heartbeat :)


----------



## knobby

*Mamabunny*, I have a family member that also gifts used things she finds in thrift stores and yard sales. She doesn't have a lot of money and is always looking for a bargain and really means well. I'm sure your MIL means well too. I would just graciously accept the swing. You can still register for the new one you want. And if you get it decide whether to resell the $15 swing or maybe put it in another room and your baby will be spoiled with 2 swings. It's only $15 so it's not worth stressing over. If she hasn't gotten it yet, you could always tell her that you already have one picked out with features you really want and if she is really eager to get stuff now tell her that you really need some other items you wouldn't mind her getting.


----------



## MamaBunny2

If I take the swing and resell it she will find out. And we don't really have room for all that. If she wants to get items for her house I'm all for it but just wish she would wait or ask if him and I have items in mind.


----------



## knobby

MamaBunny2 said:


> If I take the swing and resell it she will find out. And we don't really have room for all that. If she wants to get items for her house I'm all for it but just wish she would wait or ask if him and I have items in mind.

Keeping the second hand swing at her house is a great idea - you should suggest it. If she insists you have it at your house, take it, wait until after the shower, and tell her you were gifted a new one and don't need the second hand one. Then offer for her to keep it at her house again or sell it. Keeping the new swing is what anyone would do - she wouldn't blame you.

Or if she would take it well, just tell her that you don't need the swing and she shouldn't bother buying it.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My SO is being a total a**hole. :growlmad: Sorry but that's why I tend to vent on here a lot. I can't seem to talk openly to him about anything, even calmly.


----------



## babifever

Congrats to tristansmom, carebear & knobby!


@mamabunny sorry your going thru, I too had my last child in 2005, 9 years ago! We have to start over.


----------



## kaths101

mamabunny, I know how you feel. My mum is the same always looking for bargains but it's not what we want! it's our baby let us buy these things!! You wait so long and choose everything. Maybe just say anything she buys she can keep at her house!


----------



## TTC First

I agree with other here *mama bunny*, When she finds things let her know that the baby will really enjoy those things when he/she goes to visit grandma. Let her know that you have registered at bla bla store and that if she would like to pick up something for baby to use at home there are many great items on there.

Keep in mind that when you register, people can still buy from other stores. I would register at a large store like Toys R Us and if people find the item elsewhere cheaper they are encouraged to get it elsewhere and just ensure that they remove it from the registry.

I know that you will have certain things like a crib, swing, and stroller that you may be particular about, but other things be open to getting second hand. There are so many people our there that are selling great stuff at amazing prices. Babies only use these items for such a short time it's not always worth paying full price. I have one of those swings you are talking about and the lo that I have taken care of from birth only used it for maybe 4 months. That's a $100 swing, for 4 months...it's not worth $25 per month.


----------



## mummy2_1

Op updated. Congrats on the scans ladies.


----------



## kaths101

Only 5 spare days in Septemeber left! Then we will have at least one due a day! :)


----------



## daydream

Was just updating my signature and noticed that my Sept Sweet Pea is officially sweet pea sized right now! How adorable ;)


----------



## melewen

J, I have been turning down used stuff by citing articles that say older or used things, especially strollers or cribs, are unsafe or recommended against. I would just to his mom politely that you're in the process of building your registry and can't wait to have a shower


----------



## babifever

kaths101 said:


> Only 5 spare days in Septemeber left! Then we will have at least one due a day! :)

so kool. I need to be changed to waiting for a due date. Right now I have my ticker set at 9/26/15. I believe im pretty close. But I will know for sure on Tuesday.


----------



## shellideaks

Had a scan this morning, baby is measuring right on track :D

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150130_092641_zps0hxhzkbz.jpg


----------



## babifever

shellideaks said:


> Had a scan this morning, baby is measuring right on track :D
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150130_092641_zps0hxhzkbz.jpg

yaaaay congrats! How far along?


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats shellideaks!! Looks great!


----------



## knobby

Nice scan shelli! Congrats! :)


----------



## Sbmack

Daydream!!!!!! I love that we are due the same month!


----------



## Sbmack

mamabunny, sorry about the issues with SO's mom. I get along really well with my MIL and wouldn't really want her at my appts. Also, I understand how you feel when family members try to give you stuff you don't really want. It's a nice gesture, but then you're stuck with things you didn't choose. I like the idea of telling her to keep the swing at her house to use when the baby visits there. I agree you should register and see if you get what you want before she just goes and buys things because she found a good deal. 

I ended up telling my boss yesterday because we were at a work event and it was hard to hide. I sell wine and it was a big trade event/ public tasting. I'm also bad at keeping those kinds of secrets. He was happy for me. Of course I'm going to be out of work during part of the busiest time of the year...over Thanksgiving and into Dec. Oops.


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I've had mild cramping all morning (it's since stopped now) and when I used the restroom had some pink/brown tinged CM or whatever on the toilet paper :shrug: Of course I'm freaking out :sad2: Him and I have been at odds lately, lots of stress and fighting but did someone manage to :sex: a little this morning. I'm hoping it's nothing serious and will go away. 

Happy 8 weeks Sbmack :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Sb! Yay for being bump buddies!


----------



## daydream

Had our scan this morning! Baby looks right on track and we got to see and hear the little heartbeat. A little unexpected part is there was another one but not viable and could see it was starting to be absorbed. I'm very relieved to have one healthy baby growing away. I also have swollen ovaries which is why I'm feeling extra bloated but they should go down soon.
 



Attached Files:







1607064_10100518541356071_7687419144646067779_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daydream

Nice scan Shelli! Glad we had happy babies during their photoshoot this morning :)


----------



## Tish5478

Ahhh congrats Shelli and daydream. I'm very jealous of your lovely clear scan pics.

I too had a scan today but it was done abdominally as was just a friend doing a sneaky one. All was well which was so lovely to hear and I am bang on track with my own estimated dates as 7+5 which I think makes my due date 13th September.

Such relief felt this evening! X


----------



## daydream

Tish glad to hear all is right on track!!


----------



## Sbmack

Mamabunny, I wouldn't worry. The same thing happened to me last week. We dtd in the morning and I had pink cm for a while after. Also yesterday I had some cramping. It was mostly on my left side and in my vagina. Haha. I didn't remember if this happened last time but when I looked it up it seems like it's pretty normal. I wouldn't worry unless it's severe. 

Yay for good scans!! 

I'm at the doctors now waiting for my first real appt. I'm excited to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## daydream

Sb- How exciting! I can't remember, did you have an early scan or do you have to wait?


----------



## melewen

Beautiful scans ladies! You're making me so excited for mine next week :)

And Jyllian, I agree with everyone else - since you guys DTD this morning I am sure that's what causing the pink cm! No need to worry :)


----------



## lola85

I had my scan today too all looked good saw heartbeat but didn't hear it which was a it rubbish as last time I had an early scan with my dd they let me hear it at 6weeks. 
Anyway they've put me back 4days but going to wait till 12week scan to see if that's still the case &#128515;
Congrats on all the other healthy scans ladies xx


----------



## babifever

Congrats on the scans today! Can't wait for mine on Tuesday.


----------



## Kika7

Knobby, carebear, Shelly, daydream nice scans!! Beautiful babies ladies and I can't wait to see mine one day :) i admired all the scan pics so if I missed your name ^^ it's cause I forger a lot and not because I didn't like your scan! Congras to everyone <3 

Mamabunny, don't worry about spotting, only worry if you also got fever or severe/ sharp abdominal pain...and that goes to everyone. Hopefully it doesn't happen to anyone :) 

Have a happy healthy sunny snowy funny nice relaxing weekend everyone and I'll see you all on Monday.

Hugs


----------



## littleone1993

Sitting in the hospital at the moment with hyperemisis. 
I hate this pregnancy already and im unimpressed with my body. I fainted earlier for the 4th time today and thought i should really come up. 

So a hospital stay looks to be my foreseeable future!


----------



## melewen

littleone that is terrible! I"m so sorry :( I know I mention this all the time but maybe you should try magnesium oil! It's good for you anyway and has been known to help pregnancy nausea issues :/ Worth a shot at least. I have been using mine since before we got pg and I have the most sensitive stomach ever.. and no nausea yet. It's still early though


----------



## knobby

I hope you feel better soon littleone. Hope you can get good meds for the nausea and they can figure out the cause of the fainting - that's so scary.


----------



## daydream

littleone - oh no! I hope they are able to help you out.


----------



## littleone1993

They're taking good care of me. Its not my usual hospital but theyre pretty good.

My iron level is 98 when it should be above 115 so theyre giving me iron and glucose tablets for energy and anti numetics. 

I feel like im going to overdose


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies! Had my scan today as well! Baby looks great, heartbeat 134bpm and my due date was moved to Sept 22nd (measuring 6 wks 3 days). Could it be changed on our list? :D I was terrified after the spotting I had...feeling relieved that all is ok so far!! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## melewen

Yay babydreams we have basically the same due date!


----------



## knobby

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies! Had my scan today as well! Baby looks great, heartbeat 134bpm and my due date was moved to Sept 22nd (measuring 6 wks 3 days). Could it be changed on our list? :D I was terrified after the spotting I had...feeling relieved that all is ok so far!! Hope everyone else is doing well!

Congrats on the scan! :) 

It's probably best to PM mummy2_1 to have your date changed on the list.


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> Hi ladies! Had my scan today as well! Baby looks great, heartbeat 134bpm and my due date was moved to Sept 22nd (measuring 6 wks 3 days). Could it be changed on our list? :D I was terrified after the spotting I had...feeling relieved that all is ok so far!! Hope everyone else is doing well!

congrats my dear.


----------



## melewen

You guys I am going to strangle dh!! It seems like as soon as I got pg, he has decided he needs to be twelve times more selfish. It's just stupid little stuff like insisting we go to eat where I said I couldn't eat (nausea) and tonight I had a legit craving and he was like well I DONT want to go there so... And we had a huge fight about it! It's just little stupid stuff like this, complaining he is sooooo tired, complaining about bradley classes.. OMG ! He said I have been so moody but I told him, no, my tolerance for BS has just been decimated!! Omg you guys like someone hold me back. I am so irritated with him!!


----------



## babifever

For the last 30 days I've been taking Multivitamin Prenatal by Sundown Naturals ( I found it at Publix)

but prior to that I was taking Multi Vita Prenatal Vitamins from Walmart (about 2 1/2 months) 

tomorrow I'll start Spring Valley Adult Prenatal Gummies from Walmart.


----------



## melewen

Babifever I am taking dr fuhrman prenatals without folic acid. 

https://www.drfuhrman.com/shop/supplements.aspx

Artificial folate (folic acid) has been shown to cause Breast cancer later in life so I take that prenatal and a folate supplement. In truth though I try to get enough natiral folate that it wouldn't matter. I also take DHA as well as fermented cod liver oil. I feel like that (cod liver oil - amazing source of so many critical nutrients) and my magnesium oil has prevented m/s thus far but we will see :)


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever I am taking dr fuhrman prenatals without folic acid.
> 
> https://www.drfuhrman.com/shop/supplements.aspx
> 
> Artificial folate (folic acid) has been shown to cause Breast cancer later in life so I take that prenatal and a folate supplement. In truth though I try to get enough natiral folate that it wouldn't matter. I also take DHA as well as fermented cod liver oil. I feel like that (cod liver oil - amazing source of so many critical nutrients) and my magnesium oil has prevented m/s thus far but we will see :)

wow didn't know that...


----------



## knobby

Folic acid also is not as readily used by the body like natural folate is because it has to be converted by the body first. 

I take Vitamin Code Raw Prenatal (Garden of Life). All the vitamins in it are derived from natural sources. I took it because of the folate. Another reason I chose this prenatal is because of Vitamin A. Synthetic vitamin A (retinyl palmitate) is in a lot of prenatals and it is not very safe in pregnancy and can cause birth defects - it is easy to go over the daily recommended limit of synthetic vitamin A because it is also in fortified foods and skin care products. Natural vitamin A (betocarotene) has no upper limit and has no harmful effects during pregnancy.


----------



## littleone1993

Still in hospital for the foreseeable. Theyre going to scan me tomorrow probably to see whats going on. I have ketones in my urine so i need medical help in getting my levels all okay again. 

Im very tired!


----------



## lola85

littleone1993 said:


> Still in hospital for the foreseeable. Theyre going to scan me tomorrow probably to see whats going on. I have ketones in my urine so i need medical help in getting my levels all okay again.
> 
> Im very tired!

I really feel for you. I had hyperemesis with my first pregnancy and it's awful. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## littleone1993

I thought hyperemisis was just overhyped morning sickness. So glad ( not) that i now know!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah ha! Id been wondering where to find you lot, now I know to be a bit more adventurous looking around this site!!! 
Hello!! I'm due Sept 4th.&#128522;


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies!!

Not sure if I forgot to say a BIG CONGRATS to all of you who have had perfect scans!! Love seeing those little peanuts! ;) 

Littleone, so sorry :( I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Kika7

Oh dear folic acid sounds scary. I don't do one pill vitamin containing everything like multivitamins and prenatals. I do different pill for each vitamin so please help: is there a natural folic acid pill and what's the name of it?

Melewen, where do you get fermented coil liver oil and how's it different from non fermented? Sounds like your hubby is a little baby jealous :) he'll get over it... Or he'll get even more needy when the baby's born. He just needs to be reasured he's not become less important than baby, which is really silly, cause they should just all know that baby is the most important being for the mom and they should face it like men, supporting and not being scared/hurt by change in mom's priorities...but he's reaction is pretty normal :)


----------



## melewen

I use this folate: Folate 800MCG 

And I use these prenatals - they are super gentle and naturally derived PLUS they include a lot of natural veggie and fruit extracts like broccoli sprout, citrus, green cabbage, açai berry etc., which makes me feel better about those weird healthy food aversions I have: Dr. Furhman's Gentle Prenatal Vitamins

This is the cod liver oil I use (seems a bit expensive I know but it is AWESOME! I just think of all the pg tests and opks and weird supplements I am not buying now that we are pg haha!) : Blue Ice Fermented Cod Liver Oil

Katie from WellnessMama explains the fermented vs. unfermented difference way better than I could:

"Why Fermented?

Fermented cod liver oil is made when cod livers are fermented. This allows the fat soluble vitamins and beneficial oils to separate from the rest of the liver without damaging the fat soluble vitamins (unlike in some methods like heat processing where the vitamins are damaged). This cool temperature fermentation process allows the cod liver oil to maintain its Omega-3, Vitamin D and Vitamin A content. This also makes the nutrients more absorbable to the body as Diane of Balanced Bites explains:

&#8220;In our bodies, digestive breakdown is the mechanism by which we do this internally &#8211; by means of not only the physical churning in our stomach, but also by means of stomach acid, bile, and, perhaps most notably digestive enzymes. There are several ways in which the reduction of nutrients may occur: heat, synthetic chemical processing, and digestion (or fermentation, which is an exogenous means of pre-digesting nutrients). Heat is damaging to delicate nutrients, especially when they are isolated from their whole-food source. Synthetic chemical breakdown of nutrients is damaging as well.

Digestion or fermentation (enzymatic breakdown) is by far the safest and most effective way to reduce the molecular structures in foods to their end usable constituents. (If you are an organic chemistry-buff, perhaps you&#8217;ll know a lot more about what the following information means than I do) When reduction is initiated by digestion (digestive enzymes) or fermentation, 100% of molecules break &#8220;to the right&#8221; &#8211; which is how our body uses them best. When the reduction is initiated by either heat or synthetic chemicals, 50% of the molecules break to the left (which may be toxic or unhealthful at the very least) and 50% to the right.&#8221;"


----------



## Kika7

I get it it's raw vs heated. I'll have to read the ingredients just to see how much of the RDI they have...aren't you scared of the liver though? I thought pregnant women should not have liver? May be we should have fermented fish oil without the liver? Sorry just panicing as usual :p


----------



## melewen

Actually liver is excellent for you! In bradley they recommend eating liver once a week "if you like it". Organ meats are very traditional for our diets :)


----------



## littleone1993

Waves!

Ill hopefully be out of here tomorrow! I feel well rested and ready to fight the world again. 
But i just dont want to keep being sick. Its okay giving antinumetics now its useless if im sick as soon as i leave!


----------



## lola85

It's not recommended in the UK to eat liver or take any supplements containing vitamin A during pregnancy due to risk of birth defects from excess vitamin A. x


----------



## knobby

lola85 said:


> It's not recommended in the UK to eat liver or take any supplements containing vitamin A during pregnancy due to risk of birth defects from excess vitamin A. x

It is just synthetic vitamin A that is bad (retinyl palmitate). Prenatals with 100% betacarotene (natural vitamin from carrots and other veggies) are safe and don't cause birth defects.


----------



## melewen

^^^ exactly. You can have as much beta carotene as you want


----------



## melewen

Plus the capsules are pretty small :)


----------



## Whatme

Can I be added please, I'm due 22nd sept


----------



## babifever

Last night before I went to sleep I had about 3-4 super quick sharp pains in my lower abdomen. No bleeding. But a feeling I haven't felt since BFP. Then I had a awful dream that I go to my ultrasound visit and there's two fetal poles, but no heartbeat. So I lost the babies. The tech has nerves to tell me "I need to start doing better in life in order to have a baby". I'm so upset right now. I know it was a dream but I'm so worried those sharp pains meant something. Tuesday 1:30 pm is now forever away. That's my next ultrasound. The nurse called back last week and said hcg is progressing very well and their expecting to see a heartbeat Tuesday to consider this a normal pregnancy. I feel horrible.


----------



## melewen

Babifever if they were just super quick I don't think you have anything to worry about. And especially since there's no bleeding. I have all sorts of weird pains down there! Keep in mind your uterus is growing at a massive rate compared to anything it's ever done before


----------



## knobby

*Babifever*, I get the same pains. Usually when standing up or sitting down - the sudden movement triggers the pain. I believe it is just round ligament pain.

*Whatme,* congrats and welcome! Please PM mummy2_1 to be added to the list.


----------



## littleone1993

Waves... no longer shut up in hospital! Very very happy now im out!


----------



## daydream

littleone - happy to hear that! Welcome back home!


----------



## Radiance

I haven't been on much! A lot has happened this week. My son turned 3 and has been sick since his birthday. I think he's better today, crossing fingers!! I am still unsure on dates. I had a scan at the ER but oddly she didn't measure the gs or baby. But I guess we could estimate. On January 20th we saw no signs of pregnancy and on January 29 we saw gs, ys, and at odd angles baby! :happydance:

My hCG levels:

January 20th: 345
January 22nd: 710
January 29th: 7,000

:thumbup:

We have a girl name picked! Athena Rose :cloud9: but I am feeling this is a boy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10407210_10205054136140477_4401863500394784473_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey second timers... any of you finding that you are showing super early?? I am so bloated but also can feel my hips relaxing. None of my clothes fit. :( I wanted to wait until first U/S at least to tell people but there is no way I am going to be able to keep hiding it. Think I need to go buy a new wardrobe to tide me over until I can keep my mat pants up!!! DH says it's not obvious... but that's only because I am wearing a massive hoodie! Ugh.


----------



## Radiance

YikesBaby said:


> Hey second timers... any of you finding that you are showing super early?? I am so bloated but also can feel my hips relaxing. None of my clothes fit. :( I wanted to wait until first U/S at least to tell people but there is no way I am going to be able to keep hiding it. Think I need to go buy a new wardrobe to tide me over until I can keep my mat pants up!!! DH says it's not obvious... but that's only because I am wearing a massive hoodie! Ugh.

This is my 9th and I am bloated so badly!! I can't button my normal jeans anymore without feeling like I'm suffocating. With my 2nd, I showed sooner but it was still later- 24 weeks. My 3rd I had bloat, went away, then didn't start showing until 15 weeks


----------



## Mango

Haven't been on here for a while! Morning (all day) sickness has been getting the best of me but lately I have found some relief by taking a B6 vitamin in the morning and then not taking my prenatal vitamin until the evening (just before bed time). The B6 first thing in the morning seems to do wonders. I can actually cope through the day now instead of spending the entire day in bed sick.:coffee:



Court28 said:


> Mango, implantation bleeding can go the entire of first tri, as baby snuggles in further into your uterus. I spotted brown my entire pregnancy with leo off and on and all was perfect. Try to relax, fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Thanks for the well wished Court. The brown discharge has slowly eased. They did not do a US at my fist appointment :nope: They only noted down medical history, dates, etc. My first US is this week Friday as I'll be 8 weeks by then. I was so anxious for one last week, but after not getting it I now I have a "whatever" attitude... I won't be excited until I am there are receive good news. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ah Kika nooo not that! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I noticed with my second pregnancy I showed earlier than with my first, and with my third (current) pregnancy I showed even earlier :shrug: I've been eating more as well so I'm sure it's half fetus/half food baby :laugh2:

This is my second and I'm showing/well bloated already. My pants are always undone at the top now. Thank goodness for long shirts! :thumbup:



shellideaks said:


> Had a scan this morning, baby is measuring right on track :D

Congrats Shellideaks!



littleone1993 said:


> Sitting in the hospital at the moment with hyperemisis.
> I hate this pregnancy already and im unimpressed with my body. I fainted earlier for the 4th time today and thought i should really come up.
> 
> So a hospital stay looks to be my foreseeable future!

Hi Littleone, hope you feel better soon. I had hypermisis with my first preg and it was horrible. So I truly sympathize with anyone that has to go through it. Hang in there. It does ease eventually! And don't be afraid to talk to people about how you're feeling. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> You guys I am going to strangle dh!! It seems like as soon as I got pg, he has decided he needs to be twelve times more selfish. It's just stupid little stuff like insisting we go to eat where I said I couldn't eat (nausea) and tonight I had a legit craving and he was like well I DONT want to go there so... And we had a huge fight about it! It's just little stupid stuff like this, complaining he is sooooo tired, complaining about bradley classes.. OMG ! He said I have been so moody but I told him, no, my tolerance for BS has just been decimated!! Omg you guys like someone hold me back. I am so irritated with him!!

You KNOW I can relate to being super frustrated with my SO... but he has been doing everything I ask to make me feel better, which is very smart on his part :winkwink:



YikesBaby said:


> Hey second timers... any of you finding that you are showing super early?? I am so bloated but also can feel my hips relaxing. None of my clothes fit. :( I wanted to wait until first U/S at least to tell people but there is no way I am going to be able to keep hiding it. Think I need to go buy a new wardrobe to tide me over until I can keep my mat pants up!!! DH says it's not obvious... but that's only because I am wearing a massive hoodie! Ugh.

Yes, with each pregnancy I find that I bloat and show earlier. This is my third and I have been using a belly band since about 6 weeks to wear my pants comfortably :thumbup:

The cramping and spotting I was having Friday went away, thank goodness! I spent most of Saturday with my SO working on our new closet. He got the rest of the drywall hung and I slapped drywall mud on the entire thing. Anxious to sand and apply more coats of mud and get it to where we can paint!


----------



## choc

Mango, can I ask what b6 you are taking? I've been looking into this, are you in the UK? Did you check with your doctor first or just take it?


----------



## knobby

Mango said:


> Haven't been on here for a while! Morning (all day) sickness has been getting the best of me but lately I have found some relief by taking a B6 vitamin in the morning and then not taking my prenatal vitamin until the evening (just before bed time). The B6 first thing in the morning seems to do wonders. I can actually cope through the day now instead of spending the entire day in bed sick.:coffee:




choc said:


> Mango, can I ask what b6 you are taking? I've been looking into this, are you in the UK? Did you check with your doctor first or just take it?

I take Spring Valley B-50 Complex (it has B6, but has all the other B vitamins plus some). There is also a B-100 complex which has more of each vitamin, but I just decided to stick with B-50. I read it is best for your body to get the right balance of B vitamins than to take just one type so that's why I went with a complex. I actually started it when TTC because B6 is supposed to help with progesterone production.

My nausea is really mild when I do have it and can go days without any. I think it is combination of being on the B vitamins plus ginger being in my prenatals (Vitamin Code Raw Prenatals). It is definitely worth trying out if you are having morning sickness.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61zseGVTBTL.jpg


----------



## knobby

Radiance said:


> I haven't been on much! A lot has happened this week. My son turned 3 and has been sick since his birthday. I think he's better today, crossing fingers!! I am still unsure on dates. I had a scan at the ER but oddly she didn't measure the gs or baby. But I guess we could estimate. On January 20th we saw no signs of pregnancy and on January 29 we saw gs, ys, and at odd angles baby! :happydance:

Congrats on your scan! :)


----------



## daydream

This is my second and I'm much more bloated than with my first. 

I got a zofran prescription today. I haven't been vomiting but all day sickness landed me in bed all weekend. Right now is a very busy time at my work, so I really need to get my head back in the game. Here's hoping this works like it did the first time around.

Also now that I'm starting zofran again I'm counting the days until the severe constipation shows up, but I must say I'd rather be constipated than nauseous.


----------



## babydreams85

Yikes, this is my 2nd and I am so bloated. I can't wear jeans but I feel stupid wearing maternity pants this early, so I live in sweats and yoga pants lol. 

Daydream I'm exactly the same. I have all day sickness and OB put me on some kind of nausea medicine with B6 and an antihistamine that doesn't work. I'm going to call back and request Zofran. It's too hard to take care of a toddler and be sick constantly. :( I will take the constipation if it helps the nausea even half the time.


----------



## choc

Knobby thanks for that, did you just start taking it or check with your doctor first?


----------



## babifever

Hello all,

I feel pretty good, haven't had the sporadic sensitive booBs in a few days or sour stomach. Still nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow. I also had about 2 twinges yesterday. Its so weird its like the few lite symptoms I had have disappeared. This ultrasound will make things official for me.


----------



## melewen

Choc whenever I feel a bit green I eat a Preggie Pop "Plus" or something - it's the regular Preggie Pops but with vitamin B and my nause goes away like instantly


----------



## daydream

babifever - good luck with your scan! Can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## xLaura

Had my first midwife appointment today. Was just paperwork so was boring but it feels all 'real' now I've got my pregnancy folder n that. 

Also found out my first scan is 27th feb where I'll be nearly 13 weeks. So 3 weeks and 4 days and counting!!! I'm so jelous of all you ladies going for early scans, and seeing beautiful pictures of your babies so can't wait for mine.

Regarding the sickness, I'm still being sick every.single.day!! It's draining me. I still haven't told work I'm pregnant (I only started there 2 weeks ago) but I don't know how longer I can hide it (I don't know how I've manged this far) they must think my natural complexion is deathly pale. My nan actually said to my mum the other day she thinks there's something wrong with me as I look so ill. I really should tell her before she starts worrying lol.


----------



## knobby

choc said:


> Knobby thanks for that, did you just start taking it or check with your doctor first?

I started it while TTC and just stayed on it. My dr knew I was taking it before I conceived this time and rechecked what vitamins/supplements I was taking when I went in for my first appointment for this pregnancy at 5w5d and he said to just keep taking everything I was taking.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome to the new mamas! 

Sorry to hear so many of you have morning (all day) sickness. I've been lucky so far and haven't had any. I didn't with my first so I'm hoping this pregnancy is similar. I have a friend that's 12 weeks and has such bad hypermisis that she has a PICC (an IV in her arm all the time so she can administer fluids herself). 

Glad to see so many scans went well!

I'm also feeling really huge already. It's mostly by the end of the day so I'm attributing it to bloat. I never lost all my first baby weight so I'm bigger to start this time around. I blame breastfeeding. My 15 mo still nurses occasionally (morning and night). 

I had an appt. on Friday at 8 weeks. The midwife tried to hear the heartbeat but couldn't find it. I know it's super early for that though. Last time I heard it during an US. I had a couple early scans because of a subchorionic hematoma. This time around I won't get a scan until 12 weeks. It's going to be a long wait :(


----------



## xLaura

I'm really struggling now :( 

My sickness is getting worse. I feel sick ALL the time! I'm sick everyday numerous times throughout.

I've done nothing but cry all morning and shout at my little boy. I feel so sorry for him, I've just got no patience as I feel so poorly and everything he does annoys me.

Another thing is work, I only started 2 weeks ago so obv I haven't told them, but I'm finding it so hard to hide now. I know I shouldn't really be there (it's supported living with people with learning dis) as I'm struggling to look after my own child never mind people wih needs, but I'm so scared to go to he docs to get a sick note incase they find 'another' reason to not keep me on with still being on my probation like. I just don't know what to do for the best. 

I feel asif I really can't cope anymore. Another thing is I had sickness all throughout pregnancy with my DS and the thought of having it that long again is making it worse. 

My OH isn't being very supportive at all. He just doesn't get it! He finds it funny when I'm sick and when I 'moan' he laughs and says 'well you wanted another kid' I feel like ripping his head off most the time. 

I feel so alone.


----------



## babifever

@laura I hope things get better for you! Seems like your super annoyed. 


afm: scan today at 1:30 pm. I actually had a dream, everything was right on target and there was two! I was super happy. I doubt that will happy. Only one sac was verified. Anywho, hope everyone has a fab day, hopefully the tech won't give any issues with giving me a picture today.


----------



## Mango

choc said:


> Mango, can I ask what b6 you are taking? I've been looking into this, are you in the UK? Did you check with your doctor first or just take it?

Hi Choc, I just take a regular B-6 vitamin off the shelf. I did not go for a specific brand, just whatever was available. The one I did pick up was Natures Bounty B-6 100mg.

I did not check with my doc/OB before taking it but did when I called the other day. She had no issue with it at all.

https://pics2.ds-static.com/prodimg/17547/300.JPG


----------



## Sbmack

Xlaura, sorry you're feeling so alone. Too bad you can't make your OH feel your sickness for a day...then he'd have some sympathy. I hope your work is understanding when you do tell them. I have a friend that just started a new job and is 4 weeks pregnant. She's worried about telling them too. There's still a long time before you will deliver though so they should be happy about that. 

I had a little scare this morning. There was some blood when I wiped. I'm debating on calling the dr. for an early scan since my first isn't scheduled until 12 weeks. It was just a little though and I don't feel any cramping so maybe I'll wait it out. I'm too busy at work today to go in anyway. Maybe if they can fit me in tomorrow. I would have to bring my dd though. Not sure how that would go.


----------



## TTC First

xLaura, I know that there is medication you can take for the MS. Have you thought about asking your doctor for something to help?


----------



## melewen

Sbmack did you and dh possibly DTD recently?


----------



## xLaura

Thanks ladies :)

I was spose be working this evening 2-9.30 but I couldn't stop being sick so I ended up phoning them and telling them I was I pregnant (however I said I only found out a few days ago) and that I was so sick. I actually broke down crying on the phone, she was really nice about it and was telling me to calm down as it wasn't doing me any good. At least that's a weight off my mind (however now I'm dreading going back in and facing them haha) ano over the phone wasn't ideal but I just couldn't go in today, and phoning in sick on your 2nd week isn't ideal without a good enough reason. 

Ttc first - I think I'm going go the doctors in the morning (as long as I can stop being sick long enough to leave the house) to see what they can give me. I was anti meds with my DS but there's no way I can carry on like this whilst having to look after him and try and keep my job aswel. 

I've got a really bad head ache aswel today which I don't think is helping, not sure weather it's cause I'm getting dehydrated or I'm coming down with a cold which my son has.


----------



## xLaura

Forgot to add sbmack - have you recently had sex? With my first I used to bleed after sex, so it could possibly be that.


----------



## MamaBunny2

babydreams85 said:


> Yikes, this is my 2nd and I am so bloated. I can't wear jeans but I feel stupid wearing maternity pants this early, so I live in sweats and yoga pants lol.
> 
> Daydream I'm exactly the same. I have all day sickness and OB put me on some kind of nausea medicine with B6 and an antihistamine that doesn't work. I'm going to call back and request Zofran. It's too hard to take care of a toddler and be sick constantly. :( I will take the constipation if it helps the nausea even half the time.

I feel dumb wearing maternity pants this early too but am going shopping this weekend for some more fitting, comfortable clothing. My regular jeans aren't anywhere near being able to button and the belly band just isn't cutting it. I'm constantly tugging my pants up and adjusting. My shirts are getting short and I'm always tugging those downward. Motherhood Maternity has a good deal on clothing, buy 2 get 1 free with jeans as low as $9.99 and shirts as low as $4.99 :thumbup: I'm also asking around on Facebook for some gently used maternity clothing I can buy inexpensively.



melewen said:


> Sbmack did you and dh possibly DTD recently?

I was going to ask this as well. I had some spotting and cramping last week but it went away thank goodness. My SO and I had :sex: that morning so thinking it was from that :shrug:

I feel horrible for those of you suffering with the MS, I can't imagine dealing with that :nope: I'm too excited for my appointment tomorrow :happydance: Hoping they will let one of us record our baby's heartbeat on our phone.


----------



## TTC First

I guess I know why I am not getting spotting. I have no idea how you ladies have the energy to DTD these days. I just feel so sick, tired and crappy that DTD is the last thing on my mind. lol Poor DH is starting to comment on it. lol


----------



## melewen

Jyllian is that just the clearance section?! I saw a huge clearance section when I was there buying preggie pops but if it's a regular sale I am so there. They have these amazing ripped lighter color skinnies I am begging for. I work at home so I never wear real pants anyway so I have a feeling I could rock an elastic waistband after birth too! Would you suggest going up a size if I'm not yet showing?


----------



## xLaura

TTC First said:


> I guess I know why I am not getting spotting. I have no idea how you ladies have the energy to DTD these days. I just feel so sick, tired and crappy that DTD is the last thing on my mind. lol Poor DH is starting to comment on it. lol

Haha that's why I haven't had spotting this time either. I can't even remember the last time we dtd. OH keeps asking and I always say 'if you want me to throw up on you then ok' but he's actually starting to say 'if that what it takes' haha.


----------



## littleone1993

Is anyone else finding themselves a bit over emotional? 
I cried hysterically at call the midwife when they started clapping the woman :( 
I also have been very touchy with my dear husband and have been throwing back a lot of things at him when i really shouldnt. Things that have broke us up and even come close to divorce before which ripped us apart. 

I need to behave myself a little bit more. This pregnancy is making me devilish!


----------



## babifever

So I'm 5 weeks, 4 days, DD September 25, 2015

Fetal heart rate 121!
 



Attached Files:







272c326c-820e-443a-8684-70faa36e0014_jpeg.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daydream

beautiful scan babifever!


----------



## cinnamum

21st September for me, though I'm sure that will all change after the dating scan. My names Lisa. Xx this is my tenth pregnancy fifth baby (thinking positively) congratulations ladies xxxxxx


----------



## melewen

Babifever that is beautiful!! I just cant wait to hear the heartbeat and I think I'll feel a bit more confident :)

Little one oh man I am emotional about such weird stuff. And dh and I have been fighting a ton too. I'm sure it will pass. Lots of things to get used to!


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies and sweet peas! I'm pregnant with number 2. The scan today said either 6+1 or 6+3, so I'm in here figuring out my due date ;).


----------



## Sbmack

Great scan, Babifever.

I do spot after we dtd but we didn't yesterday. We did Sunday morning, but it seemed odd it would happen 24 hours later. It was only the one time this morning though so I'm not too concerned about it. 

Hope those with ms get some relief soon. I feel pretty good just so tired all the time. 

Welcome, horseypants.


----------



## melewen

When do dating scans happen? And at 7 weeks would you have to still have a vaginal scan or an abdominal?


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> When do dating scans happen? And at 7 weeks would you have to still have a vaginal scan or an abdominal?

I've heard some clinics Won't see until 8-12 weeks after lmp.....7 weeks IM thinking vaginal scan.


----------



## melewen

Yay my favorite :D


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Yay my favorite :D

LOLZ when are you scheduled?


----------



## Leggiero

Hi girls, hope there's room for one more sweet pea! I confess, I haven't read through the past 98 pages, but it's still good to be here! :) 

I'm due on the 10th with my first. Anxiously awaiting my first scan at the end of this month, it's all I can think about! I'm literally barely functioning at work because I'm either busy daydreaming about it or worrying about it all day...ah, pregnancy problems...


----------



## littleone1993

I have another scan on the 11th which im excited about. Im going to see family and friends today since ive been so ill although i should really be on bedrest! Hubby is going to do the driving though and i must be ill because im letting him drive my beautiful porshe. Hes not allowed to touch it usually since hes the one thats getting the family car! 

I love looking at other peoples scans i cant figure out how to load mine!


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> I have another scan on the 11th which im excited about. Im going to see family and friends today since ive been so ill although i should really be on bedrest! Hubby is going to do the driving though and i must be ill because im letting him drive my beautiful porshe. Hes not allowed to touch it usually since hes the one thats getting the family car!
> 
> I love looking at other peoples scans i cant figure out how to load mine!

go to advance settings after you are at the reply tab from a tablet or computer.


----------



## melewen

Babifever my scan is tomorrow at 2:30!! I actually had a dream based off of one of your posts last night I think - I dreamt that I had the scan and they saw the heartbeat but it was only 121 bpm and you had just posted yours so in the dream I was comparing and I knew it was too low! Then I woke up and was like wtf... Haha. Praying for a good result tomorrow... a bit nervous not gonna lie! Don't know how I'll make it through the morning!!

I met with my doula today and she. is. AWESOME! She's a prenatal yoga teacher as well so I am like beyond stoked. One question for you ladies.. so she can either perform basic doula services OR she can work as a montrice, since she's almost a midwife. A montrice can do vaginal exams (and in labor she says they will only do one.. and then watch the sacral line to see how dilated I am, no more vaginal exams than absolutely necessary) and can monitor the baby's heart rate with a fetoscope. She's already $700 (in addition to the hospital.. which is not even totally covered by insurance! Ugh! Another $600) for just doula services.. a montrice is $850. I want to labor at home as long as possible and the hospital is only about 10 minutes away. What do you think? What would you do? Is the montrice bit worth it?


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever my scan is tomorrow at 2:30!! I actually had a dream based off of one of your posts last night I think - I dreamt that I had the scan and they saw the heartbeat but it was only 121 bpm and you had just posted yours so in the dream I was comparing and I knew it was too low! Then I woke up and was like wtf... Haha. Praying for a good result tomorrow... a bit nervous not gonna lie! Don't know how I'll make it through the morning!!
> 
> I met with my doula today and she. is. AWESOME! She's a prenatal yoga teacher as well so I am like beyond stoked. One question for you ladies.. so she can either perform basic doula services OR she can work as a montrice, since she's almost a midwife. A montrice can do vaginal exams (and in labor she says they will only do one.. and then watch the sacral line to see how dilated I am, no more vaginal exams than absolutely necessary) and can monitor the baby's heart rate with a fetoscope. She's already $700 (in addition to the hospital.. which is not even totally covered by insurance! Ugh! Another $600) for just doula services.. a montrice is $850. I want to labor at home as long as possible and the hospital is only about 10 minutes away. What do you think? What would you do? Is the montrice bit worth it?

the doctors told me 121 was fine????????? And that it would increase as the baby grows and decrease closer to delivery.......


----------



## xLaura

So I went the docs yday and he signed me off sick for 2 weeks, but wouldn't prescribe me anything and said to see how I go on resting. Yeah cause its easy to rest with a nearly 2year old running around lol. 

Yesterday was an alright day actually I was really sick in the morning, but actually managed to keep my dinner and tea down which is an improvement. We also told the inlaws last night aswel. We were going to tell them this weekend anyway, but as they were supposed to be looking after LO today whilst I was at work, oh told them over the phone last night so that we weren't lying to them about why I was off work. I think they are pleased for us, they worry about everything far too much and always said to wait till LO was in school before having another one, so we weren't sure how they would react but at the end of the day it's our life.

I NEED to clean my house today. It's a MESS. With being so sick lately I haven't done any house work apart from cleaning the toilet, as that's where I spend most if my time with my head down haha. And it's got so bad, OH has been good with cooking and washing dishes - but that's as far as he goes so I NEED to get my arse in gear. 

Is anyone else letting housework slip? Or isit just me.


----------



## lola85

xLaura said:


> So I went the docs yday and he signed me off sick for 2 weeks, but wouldn't prescribe me anything and said to see how I go on resting. Yeah cause its easy to rest with a nearly 2year old running around lol.
> 
> Yesterday was an alright day actually I was really sick in the morning, but actually managed to keep my dinner and tea down which is an improvement. We also told the inlaws last night aswel. We were going to tell them this weekend anyway, but as they were supposed to be looking after LO today whilst I was at work, oh told them over the phone last night so that we weren't lying to them about why I was off work. I think they are pleased for us, they worry about everything far too much and always said to wait till LO was in school before having another one, so we weren't sure how they would react but at the end of the day it's our life.
> 
> I NEED to clean my house today. It's a MESS. With being so sick lately I haven't done any house work apart from cleaning the toilet, as that's where I spend most if my time with my head down haha. And it's got so bad, OH has been good with cooking and washing dishes - but that's as far as he goes so I NEED to get my arse in gear.
> 
> Is anyone else letting housework slip? Or isit just me.

My house is a mess too deep don't worry! Between the MS and my 13mth old I've given up on the house till I feel better! I know once I feel better I'll get back on top of it! X


----------



## Mango

Hi *Babifever*, glad to hear your scan went ok!

Welcome *Horseyplay *:flower:

*xLaura *I don't even try to bother with housework. I have horrible all day sickness and am barely coping through work (A b6 vitamin has helped with coping). I just crawl into bed as soon as I get home. My bed is now where I eat dinner, watch tv, read, help DD with her homework... DH has taken on a bigger share (well all) of the housework as I can't manage right now. Hopefully soon it eases so I can get back to helping out more. 

Any idea is MS last just as long as first pregnancies? I had mine well into 2nd tri and I'm praying it doesn't last as long this time! :nope:


----------



## melewen

I'm calling the girl who cleans our house stat!! We had stopped using her recently to just do it ourselves but I think over the next year we will be seeing a lot of her... Luckily she's super cheap! 

Babifever that is too funny! Even in my dream I shouldn't have been worried! Fx for today's scan!!! I'm nervous!


----------



## Sbmack

I want a cleaning lady but my dh is totally against it. Luckily he does a lot around the house. 

Xlaura, that's odd that your dr. won't prescribe something for your sickness. Hope the rest helps. Don't worry about the house!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! My 10 week appointment went well yesterday, for the most part. My SO met me there. I gave a urine sample, checked blood pressure and weight (141.5 from pre-preggy 136) then got situated on the table, awaiting the doctor. He immediately checked for the heartbeat... nothing... checked more... nothing... checked some more... still nothing :sad2: I was super tense and panicking. He went ahead with my exam. I asked "What if you can't find a heartbeat?!" He didn't seem concerned. I was in SUPER PANIC MODE. I was scared, mad, worried, sad... but I tried to reassure myself that if there seemed to be an issue that my doctor would say something, especially during the exam. I asked him if my cervix was blue which made him and the nurse laugh. She said "Sounds like someone's been doing their research. I don't think I've ever heard someone ask that before!" (FYI it wasn't blue. Guess it's an early pregnancy thing and only a percentage of women get it :shrug:) After he finished with that, my doctor said he would try moving my uterus upward towards my abdomen to try and get a listen for the heartbeat. It was kind of awkward, him digging all up in me with one hand and using the doppler with the other, pushing around and all. But then finally...


View attachment Video_20150205110448_by_videoshow.mp4


:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:​
We only got to hear it for a few seconds because of course as soon as that little heartbeat came on I started to cry which made me tense up and the doctor lost it. But it's enough to reassure me that I am *really* pregnant. There's a baby in there! :thumbup:

*Sorry I'm not sure how to attach the video file as an actual video in the post. I think it downloads the clip :shrug:


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hey ladies! My 10 week appointment went well yesterday, for the most part. My SO met me there. I gave a urine sample, checked blood pressure and weight (141.5 from pre-preggy 136) then got situated on the table, awaiting the doctor. He immediately checked for the heartbeat... nothing... checked more... nothing... checked some more... still nothing :sad2: I was super tense and panicking. He went ahead with my exam. I asked "What if you can't find a heartbeat?!" He didn't seem concerned. I was in SUPER PANIC MODE. I was scared, mad, worried, sad... but I tried to reassure myself that if there seemed to be an issue that my doctor would say something, especially during the exam. I asked him if my cervix was blue which made him and the nurse laugh. She said "Sounds like someone's been doing their research. I don't think I've ever heard someone ask that before!" (FYI it wasn't blue. Guess it's an early pregnancy thing and only a percentage of women get it :shrug:) After he finished with that, my doctor said he would try moving my uterus upward towards my abdomen to try and get a listen for the heartbeat. It was kind of awkward, him digging all up in me with one hand and using the doppler with the other, pushing around and all. But then finally...
> 
> 
> View attachment 842305
> 
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:​
> We only got to hear it for a few seconds because of course as soon as that little heartbeat came on I started to cry which made me tense up and the doctor lost it. But it's enough to reassure me that I am *really* pregnant. There's a baby in there! :thumbup:
> 
> *Sorry I'm not sure how to attach the video file as an actual video in the post. I think it downloads the clip :shrug:

kool I heard it


----------



## melewen

xlaura My doc asked how I was feeling and I said I felt a bit queasy after eating.. and she was like do you want something for it?! I can't believe yours wouldn't give you anything!!

So peanut update! We had our scan today and the baby is measuring just perfectly! We even got a 3d view and saw the little tiny arms and feet.. ah! We heard the heartbeat and it's measuring 159 bpm which is perfect :) So all my fears are quelled! We love this little shrimp already

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/image-e1423174990133.jpg


----------



## melewen

Babifever I just realized that YOUR bpm was 121 which is why I thought that in my dream. That's so crazy! I really put your info away subconsciously huh? In the dream I was just so nervous so I guess I was thinking something was wrong even though I did hear the HB? Lol. 121 is perfect. Ours is super fast which I think means... :blue: !!! And yours means :pink: .... just saying...... :D


----------



## knobby

*xLaura*, I've been horrible about keeping the house clean. With being so tired it is hard to get motivated to do it.

*Mamabunny*, I heard the heartbeat! Congrats! 

*melewen*, WOW! I'm so jealous of your 3D scan! That is too cool! congrats!

I can't believe it is 10 weeks already for me! I just came back from my obstetric history, pap smear, pelvic exam, blood tests appointment. I'm scheduled for an NT scan for 11w6d. It's so easy to find the baby's heartbeat on doppler now! I just put the probe down and it's there pretty much :) I hope the rest of this trimester flies by!


----------



## daydream

mele - what a beautiful scan!! Definitely one for the baby book


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever I just realized that YOUR bpm was 121 which is why I thought that in my dream. That's so crazy! I really put your info away subconsciously huh? In the dream I was just so nervous so I guess I was thinking something was wrong even though I did hear the HB? Lol. 121 is perfect. Ours is super fast which I think means... :blue: !!! And yours means :pink: .... just saying...... :D

when I read your post about your dream I got worried. Started googling stuff, lol! From what I read the rate is between 110-180 is good around our stage. But anywho, your pictures look great. I thought it was the opposite, high means girl, low means boy? If I recall I believe my son would always be around 154 - 9 years ago. I really want a girl. My husband is dying for a boy. He has 2 girls already from previous relationship.....i have a son from previous. Lol. Either way I will be happy. We plan to have at least 2 together.


----------



## knobby

The fetal heart rate changes during pregnancy. And the gender thing is a myth. Babifever, you are exactly where you should be based on where you are in your pregnancy :thumbup:

_A normal fetal heart rate (FHR) usually ranges from 120 to 160 beats per minute (bpm) in the in utero period. It is measurable sonographically from around 6 weeks and the normal range varies during gestation, increasing to around 170 bpm at 10 weeks and decreasing from then to around 130 bpm at term.

*Evolution through gestation*

Although the myocardium begins to contract rhythmically by 3 weeks after conception (from spontaneously depolarising myocardial pacemaker cells in the embryonic heart) it is first visible on sonography around 6 weeks of gestation. The FHR is then usually around 100 to 120 beats per minute (bpm).

FHR then increases progressively over the subsequent 2-3 weeks becoming 7:

~110 bpm (mean) by 5-6 weeks
~170 bpm by 9-10 weeks

This is followed by a decrease in FHR becoming on average:

~150 bpm by 14 weeks
~140 bpm by 20 weeks
~130 bpm by term​_

https://radiopaedia.org/articles/fetal-heart-rate


----------



## AngelOb

I'm out ladies. We went in for our scan at 7w5d and I was only measuring 7w2d and they couldn't find a heartbeat. I'm thankful we caught it so quickly so that I know what to expect (trying to mc naturally) but we are heartbroken as this is our second angel in a row. We will try again but I feel extremely down. I'm wishing everyone a H&H rest of your pregnancies.


----------



## babifever

AngelOb said:


> I'm out ladies. We went in for our scan at 7w5d and I was only measuring 7w2d and they couldn't find a heartbeat. I'm thankful we caught it so quickly so that I know what to expect (trying to mc naturally) but we are heartbroken as this is our second angel in a row. We will try again but I feel extremely down. I'm wishing everyone a H&H rest of your pregnancies.

so sorry hunni


----------



## knobby

I'm so sorry for your loss AngelOB :( My last miscarriage I went in at 7w6d for a scan and baby was measuring like yours without a heartbeat. I miscarried naturally too. Feel free to message me if you need someone to talk to :hugs:


----------



## melewen

I'm so sorry angel :(


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry for your loss, angel. Hugs. 

Mamabunny, that's great you heard the heartbeat!

Melewen, great scan! Seeing those tiny arms and head makes it so real huh.


----------



## xLaura

So sorry for your loss angel.

I know, I don't get why he wouldn't prescribe me something. He said that's the last resort and try to avoid it if we can. I probably should of argued but I was concentrating too much on not throwing up everywhere - then again maybe that would of got his attention more.

Me and OH dtd last night (for the first time in sooo long) and after when I wiped there was blood. Then again this morning there was a lot of discharge (or sperm or both) which was abit bloody. I'll see if any more happens but I pursume it's just down to having sex, so hopefully there shouldn't be any more.


----------



## xLaura

Oh and lovely scan melewen :)


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry Angel :hugs:

Laura- I can't believe your doc didn't give you anything! Mine prescribed me diclectin and I don't even need it. She said to hang on to it just in case! I bought SeaBands as well and they seem to be working so I haven't taken the pills. Its a great alternative as long as you wear them properly. I've only had them a day so we'll see if they keep working!

Congrats on the scan melewen!! And congrats on hearing the heartbeat mamabunny!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Angel I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babifever

Hello, how was everyone's day?


----------



## melewen

Hi babifever! :wave:

I told my best friend tonight! I made a little surprise egg message for her and she literally cried. Then we went to target with her daughter and I bought a thousand muscle tees I plan on rocking all pregnancy and her daughter kept wanting to look at more and more baby stuff! She's known to be the "baby oracle" and always calls the gender of friends' babies and she called team blue for us.. But then she said she didn't know! Unreliable... Tsk tsk. Lol
https://i59.tinypic.com/23su90x.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/9le4hh.jpg


----------



## melewen

We also started bump pictures today. The plan is to do them each week in the exact position to show the seasons.. Because pregnancy is hella long. That fig tree behind us will be covered in figs by the time LO comes!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/7weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Mango

Angel so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Will be sending positive thoughts and wishes your way. Hang in there.


----------



## daydream

Melewen - that egg is so neat! I wouldn't even know how to begin to make that, lol. The bump picture idea is very fun!

I've been alright, still feeling sick a lot. From 1pm onward I'm useless, and that even with the zofran. I haven't been vomiting, but just feeling awful and not wanting to eat anything. If this is anything like pregnancy #1, then I'll end up losing a bunch of weight before going the other way.


----------



## babifever

@melowen picture and your surprise to friend is dope. 

@daydream sorry you've been experiencing sickness. Hopefully it will get better .

as for me, nothing much. No sickness, I usually get heartburn and breast tenderness at night. Gaining my sexual appetite back a little. Dh said I haven't been showing any affection, lol. Just thinking to myself, this is going to be a long pregnancy. I'm not working right now and hoping I can at least get a part time gig. I'm pretty bored most days......


----------



## Sbmack

Melewen, love the egg! Also, your bump shots are going to be great. We did them last time in the same spot and similar outfits. I don't think I want to do them this time because I'm 10 lbs heavier to start. Maybe I'll change my mind. I will probably like to see how the pregnancies compare. 

Daydream, sorry you're feeling like rubbish. 

Here's a picture from today. I'm just tooting the babywearing horn. It's such a great feeling...having your LO sleep on you. Also, I was able to make dinner for myself and a friend (going to meet a new baby tomorrow and bringing them a meal) during during this time. She fights naps so I would've spent the same amount of time trying to get her down in her bed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sbmack

Oops. Not sure why it's upside down.


----------



## babifever

Sbmack said:


> Melewen, love the egg! Also, your bump shots are going to be great. We did them last time in the same spot and similar outfits. I don't think I want to do them this time because I'm 10 lbs heavier to start. Maybe I'll change my mind. I will probably like to see how the pregnancies compare.
> 
> Daydream, sorry you're feeling like rubbish.
> 
> Here's a picture from today. I'm just tooting the babywearing horn. It's such a great feeling...having your LO sleep on you. Also, I was able to make dinner for myself and a friend (going to meet a new baby tomorrow and bringing them a meal) during during this time. She fights naps so I would've spent the same amount of time trying to get her down in her bed.

how old is she?


----------



## Sbmack

15 months


----------



## babydreams85

Mamabunny, congrats on a great app't! Love the little heartbeat! 

Melewen that is a perfect little bean!! Awesome scan pics!!! <3

Angel, so sorry for your loss :( 

Sbmack, she is adorable! I wore my DS for a long time (we had a Boba). I'm saving for a Tula for this baby ;)


----------



## melewen

Sbmack what kind of carrier is that? A friend of mine recommended mei tais but I haven't the faintest clue what to get!


----------



## Liammommy

Hi ladies, mind if I join? 
I'm due Sept 24 with #3. We have 2 very active boys (2&4) :)

I haven't read through all the pages yet, but will try to catch up


----------



## Sbmack

Melewen, it's a woven wrap. I love them. They are so versatile. You can carry on the front, hip and back. I also have a boba soft structured carrier (ssc). I find the wraps more comfortable. My mom used the boba when she watches her. I think you will like a Mei Tei. It's kind of a cross between a ssc and a woven wrap. You should see if there are any babywearing groups near you. Many have lending libraries where you can try out different carriers to see what suits you.


----------



## xLaura

So I ordered a sonoline b Doppler yday! It should be here sometime next week I am VERY excited! However I don't expect to find it straight away as I've got abit of extra padding to get through lol.

I actually already have a Doppler somewhere from DS but I've no idea where I've put it, so OH said just order another. I regretted not getting the sonoline b last time so thought I would treat myself this time.


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Liammommy. Welcome!


----------



## klouise1993

Heyy I got my bfp about a week and half ago I'm due 30th September. 
When I took the test I was expecting another negative as per usual and when the bottom line wasn't disappearing like it normally does I thought I had taken it wrong so I called oh upstairs and he went just had a massive smile on his face and just said take it again I ended up taking about 6 tests altogether just to believe it!! There's only two people that know at the moment and we're trying to hold out till official scan but it's so hard when your that excited!! Xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome and congrats Liammommy and klouise :hi:

Here I am in some new maternity clothing I got over the weekend. I'm so glad I don't have to fight with my pre-preggy clothes anymore, however, I kept some things I am still able to wear like loose flowy tops and longer shirts. I was comparing my belly late in the evening after eating all day and first thing in the morning before eating. Not much difference I guess :shrug:


----------



## melewen

Sbmack awesome suggestion! We do have a group and they have a lending library! I'll definitely join soon - is there one basic one you think I should get in advance? Maybe a mei tai or something simple? 

Klouise welcome and congrats!!

Jyllian damn!! bump!! How early did you show with your first?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know, right?! :laugh2: I thought it was a serious food baby and some bloat and a little fetus that's why I did a morning comparison but def not a food baby! Some bloat I'm sure and of course a wittle fetus but I feel massive at only about 11 weeks! :wacko:

With my first I didn't show until after 18 weeks or so, mostly because I was hiding it from everyone and also was really fit I suppoe :shrug: With my second I showed a little earlier but def not as early as this!


----------



## melewen

Food baby update for all my 8 weekers!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/4-8-weeks-800x.png


----------



## babifever

Can someone tell me how to add a link to my signature? Ex. Pregnancy journal.....so that the website is not shown, only the click here sign.


----------



## TTC First

I have to share because I am just so excited. We have been ttc for about 2 and a half years and suffered 3 losses last year.

I just went for my 10 weeks u/s and I saw our baby. Our baby has 2 arms and 2 legs and was bouncing around. I see how people say that this makes it more real. It actually looks like a baby! It looks like this little bean is gonna stick!

I hope the same thing for everyone else this year!


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's awesome! Aww I wish I could get to see my lil bean. It sucks having to wait until 20 weeks or so :brat:

Did you get any photos? I love seeing others' photos!


----------



## melewen

TTC that's awesome! I remember seeing the little webbed paddle hands and being like omg.. I can see 10 little lines.. holy sh*t. It's real!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies 

Can i join in, currently 8 weeks with baby 2, Unplanned but very loved!!! 

Excited to back on here if not a little worried about the age gap xxx


----------



## TTC First

*MamaBunny2* - 20 weeks?!?! Ive been going every other week and got frustrated when my doctor went on vacation and I had to wait 3 weeks. I will upload the scan later today.

*melewen* - I was just excited to see 2 arms and 2 legs lol DH thought I was kidding when I said it was moving, I had to show him someone elses video so he would believe his baby was already able to move. lol

I go for an IPS test, has anyone done one?


----------



## daydream

Had an unscheduled scan today. I've been sick and hardly eating or drinking all weekend. Had IV fluids today and feeling less dehydrated but still pretty nauseous. DH is off to get B6 now, so I'll try both the zofran and the unisom/b6 combo. Hoping to get some relief :-/

During the scan heard nice strong heartbeat and saw that twin b is nearly entirely absorbed, so I now am certain we will have a singleton.


----------



## Sbmack

TTC First, congrats on the scan. I'm so happy this little bean is sticking around for you!! 

Welcome klouise and bumblebee! 

Hugs, Daydream! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Sbmack

I remember some of you takins about different prenatals a while back. Can someone remind me of one that has folate and not folic acid.


----------



## melewen

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JAT3TU/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005JAT3TU&linkCode=as2&tag=thestyquo-20&linkId=M6PIWTS6AD4DNA6X

This one has folate included not folic


----------



## babifever

Good morning all, I'm in the waiting area at my ob appointment. As you guys know I've been going every week. I didn't know I was getting a ultrasound done again tpday....i guess they just wonna make sure baby is ok. Anywho, I had a dream I was in labor last night. The doctor placed this head wrap around my head that was attached to a machine. It strangled the life out of my head. I begged for her to take it off. She did but was like this a new mandatory procedure to monitor brain function during labour. I refused to put it back on, so she wouldn't delivery me. The head wrap pain was unbearable. Hate scary dreams where I can actually feel the pain.


----------



## melewen

Babifever with hospital procedures I wouldn't doubt it!! But pregnancy dreams are definitely insane... You are getting a scan today? Have you seen LO yet?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm SO anxious to see what our baby will look like! Here's my OH and I when we were babies:

​
My OH's mom called me yesterday. I decided to answer. Earlier that day she had informed me of local students that needed volunteers for ultrasound and of course I was definitely interested! I had messaged the lady regarding it but haven't heard back yet. His mom was just checking on that. 

Theeeeen she was like 
"So when's the date for YOUR ultrasound? When are they doing that?"

"Um, that's not until at least 20-22 weeks I believe. I don't have a date yet."

"Oh, so that won't be until like April. Well I gotta make it to that."

I thought to myself, 'Uh we don't even know if we are having anyone at that appointment with us' but I was just like "Yeah... ok". Moving on. Then she asked me if I have been getting any of the tags she's posted me in on these Facebook garage sale sites for baby stuff. I said I did get one for like a swing or something but wasn't sure if certain group restrictions allowed non-members to view things even when tagged in it. She went on about how she saw all this stuff, a stroller, swing, a bundle with a bath tub and other items for cheap, etc. I just let it all roll off my back and just responded with "Yeah. Ok. Wow, nice. Cool. Mmhmm". 

It just doesn't irritate me anymore like it did weeks ago and I'm glad. I know what my OH and I have discussed or/and are planning on doing so that's all that matters to me. Him and I will go look at baby items and make our registry and whatnot, then after the BaBy-Q we can decide where we want to save some money or cut corners with used items or go purchase new items we still need :thumbup: I see no need to start buying all this stuff right now when we are in the middle of renovations to make room for everything and our baby.

So I put on another new top this morning and when I went to remove the tag it said 'Nursing' :saywhat: 

​I would've never thought! It's super comfy and I can definitely use it after the baby is born.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Double posted :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







446d7209-7f37-49d6-b5df-4b97422c41b6.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0









20150210_081212.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC First

That's a great plan with the purchases MamaBunny2.

I am a foster parent for infants and I see what I have vs what other parents have. I see that many parents really really go overboard and the babies don't use this stuff very long. If you are trying to save on things purchasing them as needed will ensure that you are going to use what you buy. Some people go crazy on clothes but the baby only uses each size for 3 months so really, do you need a million shirts and a million pyjamas?

Hearing your stories about family being so involved makes me happy that DH and I have not told anyone yet. Although I have to say, you are so lucky you have someone to go to appts with. My clinic only does u/s for like 3 hours in the afternoon on weekdays and DH is at work. I get a picture of the u/s but he hasn't seen it live.


----------



## babifever

So I seen my little peanut again today! Measuring 7w5d - EDD 09/24/2015. Heartbeat was 165.83. Last week it was 121. Everything is going good. Dr. said I had a small hemorrage during implantation and I MIGHT experience some bleeding, but its nothing to worry about.

I just know its a girl! So in love! I will go back in 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







peanut.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TTC First

Nice picture babifever, she looks pretty big. Thats a great HB, mine wasn't 166 till 10 weeks. Thats one strong little girl.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww love your scan photo babifever :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeeek!!! So the lady I messaged yesterday responded today and included the consent form for me to sign as well as my doctor for the ultrasound volunteer position! I have never and figured would never ever have a chance for an early ultrasound so I am super excited! I had to email what I assume is the course director at the campus, giving her my information, and am awaiting a response to hopefully schedule an appointment! :happydance:


----------



## knobby

Welcome Liammommy, klouise, & Bumblebee!

*Mamabunny*, cute baby pictures! I really wonder what our baby will look like too. Good for you for not wasting energy with the MIL stuff! I can't believe how big your bump is, you look 20 weeks pregnant! I have nothing going on bump-wise, or at least it is very subtle. I've taken bump pics since week 6 and they all look the same! :/ haha

*babifever*, Congrats on your scan! I wish I had a feeling of what this baby is. I have no idea... boy or girl. Sometimes I accidentally call the baby "he" sometimes "she." To answer your question a few posts back... If you want to hyper link text or an image in your signature, you need to highlight the text or image code and click on the hyperlink button --> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb3/editor/createlink.gif Then you paste the link you want someone to go to when they click the text or image.

*melewen*, all your pics look great! You could almost start your own pregnancy website/blog.

I can't believe in a couple days I will be 11 weeks! The end of the first trimester is near! I have the NT scan next Wednesday, 11w6d, and am so excited to see the baby again, and also anxious to see if all is okay. Can't wait to see our little baby's side profile and facial features on ultrasound :)


----------



## Sbmack

TTC First, that's really great of you to foster infants. A friend of mine did that once and ended up adopting the baby. It must be hard to say goodbye to them when they move on. 

Mama bunny, that's great that you get some extra (and free :)) ultrasounds!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby you're a day behind me! I posted those photos on Facebook and got a lot of "Twins?" comments :rofl: No, sorry people it's just major bloat/fat/fetus :thumbup: {knock on wood} Still awaiting an email response from the instructor to hopefully schedule an appointment :coffee:


----------



## TTC First

*Sbmack* - When we have infants it's not like having your own. They have family visits and you are told what to do a lot of the time so it clearly feels that they aren't yours. It kinda sucks because I don't really have to buy anything when I have this LO. I wish I had that experience of buying and preparing. But as long as we get our baby in the end thats all that matters.


----------



## MamaBunny2

11 weeks today! :dance:

​


----------



## babydreams85

Mamabunny you look great!

Love the scan pic babifever. I was convinced my DS was a girl lol. Completely shocked when we had the gender scan!!! 

I've heard my little beans heartbeat twice so far on the Doppler. Challenging because I think I may have an anterior placenta. It seems to be front and center, so I have to go to the side and push in and down to find baby. Hard to get an actual Doppler reading because of that, but manually counting I get 174bpm. My DS was 182 at 8 wks. Will definitely be interesting to find out gender this time! ;)


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> Love the scan pic babifever. I was convinced my DS was a girl lol. Completely shocked when we had the gender scan!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh my husband is going to throw it in my face if its a boy, I keep telling him I feel in my heart its a girl, lol. We shall see!Click to expand...


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Thanks for the hellos girls not many updates for me yet. I've got my first appointment with our midwife on 25th (she's away next week xx


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, just caught up with the last few pages. 
I'm still feeling and being sick and have finally got my midwife appointment booked for the 24th February. 
Time still seems to be dragging!


----------



## babifever

Hello all, nothing to report here just chilling. I have a job interview tom. I lost my job back in June. I hope I get it.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck with the interview tomorrow!

I had another ultrasound yesterday. Everything looks good! She said she'd see me in a month (for the 12 week scan). Time is going so slow...


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got a response email from the college instructor yesterday and once I get the forms signed by myself and my doctor I'm good to go for my volunteer scan! :dance: I'm so excited, this is a once in a lifetime thing for me! THe OB/GYN office opens in about 20 minutes and I'm calling ASAP to see if I can fax the form over for doc to sign :thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the job interview, babifever.

That's great you are all set up with the college MamaBunny! You look great too! 

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and I feel huge already. It's my second pregnancy, but I didn't expect to be so big so soon. Luckily I don't have to hide it.

Daydream, are you feeling better after all the fluids?

My next appt. and first scan isn't for another two weeks.....


----------



## melewen

Babifever good luck today!!

Jyllian so excited for you :) can't wait to see your little one!!

Have any of you ladies been trying gender prediction tests yet? In another thread we have been marathon-peeing on baking soda and salt.. Hahaha! Such fun


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I'm itching to get my hands on some of those ph strips you guys are talking about! Funny how we end up POAS all over again :laugh2:


----------



## TTC First

*melewen* - I haven't done any of them. I keep meaning to get a list together so DH and I can do them all.


----------



## daydream

SB - I'm feeling much better. Not sure if it was the fluids or the unisom/b6 or reducing how often I take my progesterone supplements, but either way I'm feeling better and actually able to eat a bit and go to work. Huge steps! 

I hope the two weeks before your scan fly by!

AFM - We have a scan tomorrow morning. Expect it'll be the last visit with our RE and we will graduate to our OB. Very exciting. I just want to hurry up for 12 weeks so we can announce and people at work can know why I've been a lazy lump lol.


----------



## knobby

*carebear*, congrats on the good scan!

*mamabunny*, I can't wait for your first scan!

*daydream*, good luck tomorrow!

11 weeks today wooo! Had to check the baby's heartbeat and it's beating away!

I took bump pics and sat down and compared it to my first pic from 6 weeks. The difference is slight, but I think it looks like my belly is starting to get bigger. I weighed 115.2 at 6 weeks and 116.2 today at 11 weeks. So only a pound difference.

https://i60.tinypic.com/29fxx8m.jpg


----------



## babifever

How many of you ladies work right now?
any 2nd shifters? How is it working out?
I have no idea if I got the job but turns out the hours are mon-Friday 11am-9pm, every Saturday 9am-1pm. Is it just me or does this seem like alot for a pregnant woman with a family?

I really wish I could just get a 9am-5pm! Sigh


----------



## melewen

Babifever dude I could not handle that.. 6 days a week?! No way


----------



## xLaura

So the last 3 days I've been sick all day and not able to keep much fluid/food down at all. Today I can't keep any fluid down at all, and I've got such a head ache and keep gong dizzy so my mums phoned the docs and got me an appointment at 3.20. I hope they FINALLY prescribe me something this time, I can't keep going on like this. 

Babifever - that's 54hours a week? That's a hell of a lot of hours without being pregnant let alone being pregnant. With my first LO I worked full time ( 12hr shifts ) and I struggled really bad, and that was 2 days on 2 days off kinda thing. I can't imagine working 6 days together. This time I'm only part time so it's not too bad (however I am off sick ATM)


----------



## babifever

@laura they should definitely be able to give you something. Sorry your are going thru.

@melewen thanks for the reply. I dont think I will take the position if they offer, working those hours is not how I planned to spend my pregnancy. Hope I'm not being shallow about it....

afm, things are pretty good. My nights are uncomfortable. I toss and turn all night and have nausea while I'm sleeping. It starts really good about 500am every morning. So I imagine this will be babies playing time in my stomach. This morning I also keep feeling some tugging in my lower abdomen?? 

oh yeah this afternoon some friends and I are going to see 50 shades. No I'm not a Fan, but I basically wonna see what the hype is about and I like dramas anyway. Truthfully I'm pretty excited about getting some nachos and cheese too, lol. I would have went with dh but he falls asleep on dramas lol. 

hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Babifever I would hate those hours! :nope:

My job is good for me, it's literally about an 8 minute drive from my house. I work 8am - 4pm with a half hour (unpaid) lunch, M - F. But with our business, it starts picking up closer to late spring/summer and the plant employees will be working Saturdays as well. Because I like the extra money as well as keeping up on my testing I will be working Saturdays by choice. Usually it's 8am - noon at the latest on weekend days so not terrible and I won't mind the little bit of OT pay :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Babifever we are seeing 50 shades tonight! I read the book--only at the beach, I would never read that sort of thing "irl" haha--and I think it'll be kind of stupid BUT DH and I both love Jamie Dornan. He is an amazing actor! Probably wasted in this--ESPECIALLY SINCE THEY MADE HIM GET RID OF HIS BEARD OMG KILL ME--but either way it'll be fun and silly

I work for myself at home so you ladies would all hate me! If I am feeling tired I go have a nap or watch Revenge for like three hours straight.. I'm so bad. I'll be going "back to work" around 6 weeks though but I'll be part time. I feel like imagine if we actually worked--no distractions or anything at all, total focus--during the day, how long would it take us to get everything done? The 8-5 thing is leftover from the Industrial Revolution (same thing with school) and I don't necessarily think it's the most efficient. So I'm testing out a theory that I can get everything done in 4 hours a day, so long as I am exclusively working in the zone those four hours. I feel like I can and if so that will help tremendously when the baby comes! And for now I get to chill a lot more than if I were like ok.. i did that task.. now to reward myself.. I will go surf b&b.. lol. I have an actual meeting this morning and I should've started getting ready like 10 minutes ago but ughhhhhhhh makeuppppp ughhhhh real brassssss ughhhhhh


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ladies I got the consent form signed by my doctor for the volunteer ultrasound!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am ecstatic!!! I will get to see the baby so much sooner than I ever imagined! The instructor had said if I get everything signed would I like to come next week on Thursday at 11:15 - YES YES YES OF COURSE!!! My OH is a bit upset as he likely won't be able to attend, but I put it to him like this - aside from that, isn't he happy and excited we get to see our baby already? I will be getting pictures and hoping they may allow me to videotape some on my phone while I'm there. Absolutely thrilled I could cry!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​


----------



## SparklesHeart

I work, but part time while my youngest is at pre school. I plan to go back two weeks after the baby. Very lucky that I work for my inlaws in their home office (though technically I could work from home!) so will take the baby, or try my hand at working from home. I have gotten distracted before though, prefer being "in the workplace".

Excited for my scan Thurs next week, will be 11 weeks 6 days! The appointment is in the afternoon so my hubby can come (he works nights) and we can come back and tell the kids! Yay! 
No bump, just annoying bloat (and wind!! Tmi, sorry!)

Ah that's so great mamabunny2!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Today is the best day! I get my ultrasound next week annnnnd one of my best friends just announced her pregnancy! She's due a couple weeks before I am! I'm beyond thrilled! Her and her DH have a son a little over a year old and it took them 5 years to conceive him. I'm so happy to have someone that can lay their fat pregnant a** in my pool with me this summer :laugh2:


----------



## TTC First

MamaBunny2 - Thats amazing that you are getting the early scan. It does suck that DH can't be there, I know whats it's like. My clinic only does the scans for a couple hours in the afternoon so DH has not been able to make it to any of them.

I hope they let you take video. I see so many people taking videos of their scan online, my clinic wouldn't allow it.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's awesome!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## xLaura

So I've spent the last few days (all of valentines weekend) in hospital with hyperemesis gravidarum. I became very dehydrated so my doc sent me straight the hospital where I've been on IV fluids and anti sickness meds. I'm home now and I feel more human, it was awful. I was diagnosed with HG a few weeks back but my doc wouldn't prescribe me anything but it just kept getting worse and resulted in me being dangerously dehydrated.


----------



## carebear1981

Hopefully they gave you something now Laura. I can't believe it had to come to that before they did something! Glad you are feeling better!

Well, I told my parents last night. My mom cried. They're pretty stoked. First grandchild (on both sides). And then my mom and dad told everyone they know... quite annoyed since I'm only 8 weeks and I would have hoped they could wait till 12. but I've tried before and I can't stop em so I don't bother. Oh well.


----------



## melewen

Carebear Bleh I was so annoyed when my parents told some people too, after I asked them not to, but you know they're just excited!


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi ladies sori it's been so long since I have been on line. Please msg me with any updates for op. And il try my best to get them updated ASAP. Good luck with up coming scans. Mine is Thursday morning so excited. Fingers crossed for everyone.x


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Carebear Bleh I was so annoyed when my parents told some people too, after I asked them not to, but you know they're just excited!

my dad told too, after I said not too (-: 

its all good, telling has nothing to do with the baby.


----------



## Sbmack

XLaura, sorry you ended up in the hospital. I hope they gave you a script for something this time!

Daydream, glad you're feeling better!! I've told some people at work. Looking forward to telling others in my field that I see everyday but don't work for the same company.

Knobby, you look great! I wish I had lost the final 10 lbs of extra baby weight I was hanging on to before I got pregnant with this one. I blame breastfeeding. My body was clinging to the extra fat for the milk...or so I tell myself :) We are done now as I've dried up. I feel a little bad for ending before dd was really ready but she's plenty old. 

I work four days a week (I have Wed. off to be with my dd). When this next baby comes I may decide to stay at home or I may go down to three days a week if they let me. I will take three months off for maternity leave. My company is amazing. The owners are like family. I've worked there for almost 10 years. 

Melewen, that's great you get to work from home. My job (sales) allows a lot of flexibility. I also believe that if you hunker down you can get everything done in less time. So I try to be super focused when I'm out so I can get home early!

Good luck with your scan Mummy2_1! 

Nothing new to report for me....still patiently waiting for my first scan on Feb. 26th. In other news though, one of my best friends is pregnant. They have been trying for over two years and she's had two mc's. I am beyond thrilled for her and psyched that we will be pregnant together and have two months of leave at the same time. She's about a month behind me.


----------



## Sbmack

Oh and Babifever, if you aren't desperate for the job I'd pass. That's so many hours. I could not deal with 6 days a week!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh that is quite annoying, I'm really surprised now that my MIL actually _waited_ until we made our public announcement before she went public with it.

Even though I was pretty sure it was set, I finally got a confirmation email back from the instructor and am *FOR SURE* getting my volunteer scan this Thursday! :happydance: She said I'm to drink at least 36 ounces of water beforehand. It'll take around and hour and I'll get a CD afterwards. Too excited! For some this isn't a big deal but in Northern Ohio and the office I'm seen at they typically only do ONE scan per pregnancy around 20 weeks based on prior and current health. Fortunately/unfortunately for me I am quite healthy and have had no history of pregnancy issues and whatnot. This week is gonna draaaaaaag :wacko:


----------



## TTC First

36 ounces of water, isn't that a lot? My clinic says that at 12 weeks you don't have to drink any water. They just suggest that you have one just so it's a little easier for them to get a good picture.


----------



## daydream

xlaura - so sorry you've been ill, I hope the fluids give you the jumpstart to feeling better!

sb - how exciting your friend is going to be so close to you!

mamabunny - roll on thursday!!

AFM - we had a 8 week scan last week, baby has grown a lot! As have I.... I have a bump already and am already breaking into my maternity clothes.


----------



## daydream

8 week scan


----------



## Sbmack

lookin good baby daydream!!


----------



## melewen

Daydream looks great!

Jyllian is it Thursday yet?!?! I can't wait for your scan.. lol

So I'm 9 weeks today and is it just me or is a green olive like.. not the sweetest food comparison after the cute little berries and appleseeds? Hahah. I photograph the food each week as you might have seen and I refused to use a green olive so I went with a blackberry! I also figured out how to make a gif of it all in photoshop..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/gif-500.gif

I jumped one week ahead to the 10-week kumquat too :) Prune?! No way!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love the fruit photo progression!


----------



## MamaBunny2

TTC First said:


> 36 ounces of water, isn't that a lot? My clinic says that at 12 weeks you don't have to drink any water. They just suggest that you have one just so it's a little easier for them to get a good picture.

I have no idea :shrug: I know for the gender scans I've been to they ask that you come with a full bladder. I've never had earlier scans so not sure what's typical but I figured it was requested as to get a better image.


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Daydream looks great!
> 
> Jyllian is it Thursday yet?!?! I can't wait for your scan.. lol
> 
> So I'm 9 weeks today and is it just me or is a green olive like.. not the sweetest food comparison after the cute little berries and appleseeds? Hahah. I photograph the food each week as you might have seen and I refused to use a green olive so I went with a blackberry! I also figured out how to make a gif of it all in photoshop..
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/gif-500.gif
> 
> I jumped one week ahead to the 10-week kumquat too :) Prune?! No way!

very kool, what is 8weeks?


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Awww wonderful scan pics daydream :-D 

Melewen: the fruit progression is awesome I love it!!


----------



## melewen

babifever said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Daydream looks great!
> 
> Jyllian is it Thursday yet?!?! I can't wait for your scan.. lol
> 
> So I'm 9 weeks today and is it just me or is a green olive like.. not the sweetest food comparison after the cute little berries and appleseeds? Hahah. I photograph the food each week as you might have seen and I refused to use a green olive so I went with a blackberry! I also figured out how to make a gif of it all in photoshop..
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/gif-500.gif
> 
> I jumped one week ahead to the 10-week kumquat too :) Prune?! No way!
> 
> very kool, what is 8weeks?Click to expand...

8 weeks was raspberry :)


----------



## Mango

Melewen I love your photos!

I haven't been on the board much ladies. I have been feeling so ill. My morning/all day sickness seems to be at its peak. I am just happy enough when I can make it through a work day without spenging half my time in the bathroom. :cry:I keep telling myself it won't be much longer, but I really fear it will go beyond the normal 12 weeks like my DD. I'm taking 1 day at a time as that's really all one can do. So very grateful my hubby has taken on more around the house, but I feel bad that he's doing so much.

On a good note, I haven't had any more spotting or cramping since my first scan, so I guess all has finally settled in there. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I think of the Sept Sweet Peas often, and how in 9 months we'll all be exchanging cute newborn pics, keeps me looking on the bright side.


----------



## knobby

*Daydream*, yay your scan pics look perfect!

*Melewen*, that gif is so cool!

*Mango*, I hope you start feeling better soon.

My NT scan to screen for trisomies is on Wednesday, I'm so nervous, I hope everything will be alright. Is anyone else getting this done soon?

Also, I'm anxious to see what the "angle of the dangle" is as it is a semi-good predictor of gender and can be seen around 12 weeks. This doctor seemed pretty confident about it anyway:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDRGt0ecti8


----------



## Kika7

Hey, I'm out :( had a scan yday at 9w5d, baby was only 8w5d and no heart beat :(

H&H pregnancy to all you girls and hope to join you one day in the parenting journey <3


----------



## babifever

Kika7 said:


> Hey, I'm out :( had a scan yday at 9w5d, baby was only 8w5d and no heart beat :(
> 
> H&H pregnancy to all you girls and hope to join you one day in the parenting journey <3

sorry hunni, take care


----------



## Sbmack

Oh no Kika7 I'm so sorry for your loss. It's not fair! Massive hugs.


----------



## TTC First

*knobby* - I think thats what I will be doing on the 24th, the doctor called it an IPS test. Let us know how it goes. 

*Kika7* - ohhh no way, so sorry to hear. Hope to see you back on this side very soon!


----------



## Sbmack

MamaBunny2 said:


> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> 36 ounces of water, isn't that a lot? My clinic says that at 12 weeks you don't have to drink any water. They just suggest that you have one just so it's a little easier for them to get a good picture.
> 
> I have no idea :shrug: I know for the gender scans I've been to they ask that you come with a full bladder. I've never had earlier scans so not sure what's typical but I figured it was requested as to get a better image.Click to expand...

Seems like a lot of water to me too. Maybe it's a regular US and not a transvaginal. When I had a regular one to look at a cyst they had me drink alot of water. I have the NT scan coming up and there was no mention of fluids before hand. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes!

Melewen, what a great idea with the fruits. Love it!

Mango, I hope you feel better soon. Don't feel bad about dh doing more housework...you have an important job to do yourself. Growing a baby is a lot of work!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kika I'm so sorry :hugs: Hope you can join us again soon.

Knobby I'm not getting any screening or tests done, but this Thursday I'll be getting a volunteer scan at 12 weeks + 1 day and I'm pretty anxious to see if baby gives a good shot of his or her goods. I was reading about the angle yesterday while Googling gender prediction at 12 weeks and I'm curious.

Sbmack it's not a transvaginal ultrasound. That'd be pretty awkward for me as it's not with my doctor and a group of students!


----------



## Sbmack

MamaBunny2 said:


> Sbmack it's not a transvaginal ultrasound. That'd be pretty awkward for me as it's not with my doctor and a group of students!

haha....good point. The water makes sense then.


----------



## melewen

Kika I'm so sorry :( I hope you will come join us again very shortly :hugs:


----------



## daydream

kika - hugs :hugs:

knobby - how exciting! you'll have to post pics, I love trying to guess nub theory


----------



## carebear1981

I'm so sorry kika :hugs:


----------



## spicyorange

I don't know if I should be here or over with the August due days, my edd was 2nd Sept and I had a scan at 6 & 10 that measured bang I what I think my days are... But I had my 12 week yesterday and was measuring 12+2 so they moved my due date to end of August. September still feels more accurate to me but as I understand it my August date well be what they use from now on (?) So I fall down between groups!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My EDD is September 2 but both my previous pregnancies delivered at least a week early so I'm thinking I'm an August lady but I hop between threads and love all the ladies in each!


----------



## knobby

*kika*, I'm so sorry for your loss :(

*TTCFirst*, I looked it up and your IPS test sounds the same as mine. Mine is called an ultrascreen and includes an NT scan and blood test. 

*Mamabunny*, I was told to drink 32oz and to complete drinking it 1 hour before the scan. I'm not so sure I will be able to drink that much THAT EARLY in the morning, but I will try my best. My appointment is at 8am.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was told 32 ounces as well before my scan. Mine is at 11:15 so I'll start drinking at maybe 9 or so and be done a little after 10 or no later than 10:30. I'm worried I will waddle into my appointment doing the pee-pee dance :rofl:


----------



## spicyorange

MamaBunny2 said:


> I was told 32 ounces as well before my scan. Mine is at 11:15 so I'll start drinking at maybe 9 or so and be done a little after 10 or no later than 10:30. I'm worried I will waddle into my appointment doing the pee-pee dance :rofl:

Don't drink TOO early. I have now mastered the art I think agree 3 scans.
at 7 weeks I had a scan, they told me a litre an hour before, I did but after 40 mins I couldn't hold any more (I had to pee behind a bush because I was actually going to wet myself) then drank another bottle and bladder was still bursting
10weeks I drank about half a litre half an hour before, it was still hard to hold and the sonographer commented on how very full my bladder was.
for my 12w I drank about a pint 40 mins before, then my appointment was running 40 mins late so again I was getting desperate.
I clearly have a small bladder, when I went there was another girl in the waiting room who was told to come back another day as her bladder wasn't full enough but she was quite a large lady so I think it depends on how much tummy fat you have but I recommend drinking half an hour before rather than earlier, the fact your can't pee names you need it worse!


----------



## Tristansmom

Uuuugggghhhh...

Hi ladies,

I've mostly just been following along for the past few weeks, not much to say! But I have the most ANNOYING thing happening (I mean in addition to catching the flu, being horrifyingly nauseated ALL DAY LONG, the super-crazy fatigue, all while working full-time and looking after my 5yo morning and night....)

My eyelids have been twitching like CRAZY. ALL. THE. TIME. Anyone else know what this is about? Better yet, how to STOP it?? I'm going completely mental.

Thanks (and thanks for the rant, lol)!


----------



## aries_22043

Haven't had anything to share for a while. How are all the mommies doing? 

Kika - so sorry to hear that. Hugs.

Knobby, Mamabunny - let keep us updated after your appointments.

I had the appointment with the OB over the last weekend. I was offered the blood test to scan for chromosome 13,18,21 and also the gender. Yes, you heard it right. The Dr just offered it to me when I wasn't even asking (I thought it would not be available for me as I am not high risk or over 35). Anyway, I would never ask for it because I am happy as long as the baby is healthy and don't mind to wait until the gender scan at 20 weeks. But hey, Dr said it is an option so why not. Yippee, can't wait 2 more weeks for the result. However, I did not tell my husband about the early gender testing yet because I am planning a surprise for him. He has been with me through out the fertility treatment so pretty much he knew everything, no surprise elements whatsoever. I think this would be a good one to make him surprise.

By the way, I actually was able to find the heart beat with the Dopper at home for the very first time last night. I was so excited. I know some of you was able to find it way earlier, like 8 or 9 weeks. Maybe because my uterus is tilted so that why it is harder to pick up the hb. 

That's all I have to report for now. Hang in there all mommies. We are getting closer to the end of 1st trimester.


----------



## knobby

Tristansmom said:


> My eyelids have been twitching like CRAZY. ALL. THE. TIME. Anyone else know what this is about? Better yet, how to STOP it?? I'm going completely mental.

It can be a sign of low potassium. Eat more bananas! :) Other causes are lack of sleep and stress.


----------



## babydreams85

My phone did something odd--ignore this!


----------



## babydreams85

So very sorry Kika! :( 

GL to those of you getting NT scans soon. Mine is in a couple weeks. I still can't hear baby on Doppler without a full bladder, but then again I'm quite a bit heavier than I was when pregnant with DS. :p As long as bladder is moderately full I can find baby quickly. HB stays about 174bpm. My sons was 180ish. I know it's a LONG way off, but I can't wait to find out the gender!!! Anyone else planning to do an early gender scan? I had one at 15 wks with DS and will probably do the same this time. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

12 weeks today! (and my scan *tomorrow*... eek!)

​


----------



## melewen

Jyllian can't wait for your scan!!

Babydreams I can't help it but I'm onsessed with finding out the gender! Or trying to predict it. I did the ring test last night and tested it over dh, our girl dog, my own heart, and my belly.. 3 times each! Each and every time it gave the exact same result, and BIG swings, very weird. Dh it went back and forth, over my heart and our dog it went in big circles, and over belly... Back and forth! Looks like it's a boy :rofl:

Maybe not BUT it'll be fun to see if the predictions are right! We want to have a reveal party but I'm not sure the earliest we can scan to find out the sex? We would obviously want to be 100% sure at that point so wouldn't want to do it TOO early


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Jyllian can't wait for your scan!!
> 
> Babydreams I can't help it but I'm onsessed with finding out the gender! Or trying to predict it. I did the ring test last night and tested it over dh, our girl dog, my own heart, and my belly.. 3 times each! Each and every time it gave the exact same result, and BIG swings, very weird. Dh it went back and forth, over my heart and our dog it went in big circles, and over belly... Back and forth! Looks like it's a boy :rofl:
> 
> Maybe not BUT it'll be fun to see if the predictions are right! We want to have a reveal party but I'm not sure the earliest we can scan to find out the sex? We would obviously want to be 100% sure at that point so wouldn't want to do it TOO early

Mel I think your having a boy (-: You can get one of the chromosome test as early as 9 weeks, they say at least 11 weeks is good. Ask if your insurance covers the harmony test. My high risk doc claims he can tell me the sex at 11 weeks via scan ....


----------



## Mango

Kaka I read your post in the other threads and I am truly sorry to hear all you have been through. You're in my thoughts hun. I hope you are surrounded with support. Take time to grieve, I pray your rainbow will come. :hugs:


----------



## knobby

So today was my ultrascreen. I tried drinking the 32oz of water only to throw half of it up in an old dunkin donuts coffee cup on the way to the appointment :( I haven't thrown up this entire pregnancy so it wasn't just morning sickness - I would have thrown that water up regardless if I was pregnant or not. I still had a super full bladder at the appointment so that tells me that the 32oz is ridiculous and when I do this again I'll drink 20oz max. 

So other than that, it went really good. The nuchal transluscency measured within normal limits and the nasal bone was there. I was surprised that the blood work for this test only involved a finger prick. The baby was actually measuring 12w2d, but we are sticking with 11w6d because that date corresponds with the day I ovulated and the last 2 scans I had.

The baby moved a LOT and was hiccuping, jumping, swallowing amniotic fluid, and sucking its thumb! It was so cool to see. The tech tried to figure out the gender by looking at the nub - she said it's about 70% accurate at this stage. Unfortunately the baby was really stubborn and only got into a side profile view on its back for a little bit - not long enough to look for the nub. DH and I researched before we went in watching videos and looking at pictures, so we were looking for it the whole time. We noticed online that girl nubs are not as prominent as boys (length/thickness), and we could see one at times, but it was tiny. So we are thinking it MIGHT be a girl. :)

We got to watch the baby with the 4D ultrasound which was a bonus!

Head and hand
https://i62.tinypic.com/4glvue.jpg

Frog legs :)
https://i59.tinypic.com/2912fiv.jpg

4D
https://i60.tinypic.com/2iabr49.jpg


----------



## babifever

&#11014;&#11014;&#11014;&#11014;&#11014; nice congrats!


----------



## daydream

knobby - how exciting! congrats on a clean NT scan :)

babydreams - we also plan to get a gender scan at 15 weeks. We did with DS, so we will do the same with this one, definitely plan to bring DS along :) We did a reveal party with DS, but this time we will probably just do a cute little video to send out to folks.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby that's so amazing! Looking at the second photo you posted I'm leaning towards girl for you too! I have recently been doing massive research on the internet regarding gender in early ultrasounds and there was info and photos showing the "lines" when it's a girl. 

It may have been this website where I read about the lines:
https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/genderfaq.html

I can kind of see that in the one photo but I'm definitely no expert by any means. Very curious now to see how it turns out! Are you for sure finding out later on?


----------



## knobby

MamaBunny2 said:


> Knobby that's so amazing! Looking at the second photo you posted I'm leaning towards girl for you too! I have recently been doing massive research on the internet regarding gender in early ultrasounds and there was info and photos showing the "lines" when it's a girl.
> 
> It may have been this website where I read about the lines:
> https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/genderfaq.html
> 
> I can kind of see that in the one photo but I'm definitely no expert by any means. Very curious now to see how it turns out! Are you for sure finding out later on?

Yes, I read that too! Some people call it "hamburger sign" haha. I also thought I could see the lines in that pic. 

We do plan on finding out the gender later on, so we'll see if our guess is accurate! :) I was bummed when the tech started looking for it and the baby wasn't getting into the right position - it would have been awesome to see what she thought.


----------



## melewen

Knobby that's awesome!! I wish I were getting another scan early on so I could have Jyllian interpret it for me :rofl: All I have to go by is my ring swinging wizard skills

Babifever you think so?! I did the baking soda test and it bubbled LIKE beer, like the carbonation.. like soda water, little bubbles, but no foam. Weird.. But I have an intuition it's a boy.. I read that women's intuitions are actually 72% accurate?! that's crazy. What do you think you're having?!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Knobby that's awesome!! I wish I were getting another scan early on so I could have Jyllian interpret it for me :rofl: All I have to go by is my ring swinging wizard skills
> 
> Babifever you think so?! I did the baking soda test and it bubbled LIKE beer, like the carbonation.. like soda water, little bubbles, but no foam. Weird.. But I have an intuition it's a boy.. I read that women's intuitions are actually 72% accurate?! that's crazy. What do you think you're having?!

my intuition is a girl <3


----------



## aries_22043

Knobby that is awesome. Congrat on the good result on the scan. Hehe, but I still don't know where is the nub that you guys talking about so I have no clue how to make a guess.


----------



## knobby

I think I found a good shot of the nub. I was watching the video DH took and caught it.

https://i57.tinypic.com/14ub72s.jpg

It looks a lot like this confirmed girl u/s:

https://i27.tinypic.com/2jayc80.jpg

It's our first, so we'll be happy no matter what the gender, but this is exciting :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby I'm still team pink for you! Love the profile photo, so cute!

Ultrasound for me in a couple hours! I'll be MIA for a bit as I'm busting my butt at work to have things in order before I take my extended lunch break! So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello, had my 12 week scan today, all went well, nt was 1.7mm so all good there, am confident bloods will come back fine too! The moved my due date from 4th to the 1st Sept! So happy to be a few days further along! Yay!
How do I change my due date on the first page?


----------



## caseita

Hi ladies I would like to join! I am due Sep. 1 with baby #2. We tried for a year for this one so we are super excited things are progressing well!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations and welcome caseita!


----------



## babifever

SparklesHeart said:


> Hello, had my 12 week scan today, all went well, nt was 1.7mm so all good there, am confident bloods will come back fine too! The moved my due date from 4th to the 1st Sept! So happy to be a few days further along! Yay!
> How do I change my due date on the first page?

pm the original poster. Congrats!


----------



## knobby

MamaBunny2 said:


> Knobby I'm still team pink for you! Love the profile photo, so cute!
> 
> Ultrasound for me in a couple hours! I'll be MIA for a bit as I'm busting my butt at work to have things in order before I take my extended lunch break! So excited!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Went great! Was so amazing to see so early, I can't believe how developed baby is! At first everything was still and I freaked thinking baby was dead (ugh, I'm always so negative!) but after the instructor moved the device around across my belly the baby must have woke up from a nap and was squirming around during the entire appointment! There were lots of "Awwwww's from the students everytime baby moved it's little hands near it's face or rolled around. They were just as mesmerized as I was!


Facing downward, measuring CRL


Facing downward with hand near face


Legs


Facing straight up, dark spots are eye cavities


Hi everyone!
​
There's more...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Side profile, hand near face


Side again. I can see daddy's juicy lips in this one :winkwink:


Looking straight up


Straight up again
​


----------



## melewen

Jyllian wow!!! Those looking straight up ones are both like amazing and SLIGHTLY creepy hahaha. It looks like baby is just like staring at me.. I cannot BELIEVE how formed the baby is already! I was amazed when I saw mine like actually looked human a few weeks ago.. this is all new to me so every nose and finger is like HOLY SH*T DID YOU SEE THAT?! :rofl:

Babifever my intuition is definitely a boy! It will be interesting to see how it turns out for us.. see if we are right! Maybe we should get an "intuition" thread going and update them after our gender scans! I had a dream about my LO last night and it was DEFINITELY a boy. It was weird because I had like just had him but then we were going to Mexico (where we conceived.. but this time we were going with the family?!) and I had all the passports AND the baby?? It was so odd. But I somehow really enjoyed it? But then I'd be like omg.. I forgot to change the baby for like 12 hours.. haha!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

The fourth photo in the first set creeps me out a bit :laugh2: Looks very alien-like with the big dark eye spots!


----------



## knobby

Cute pictures mamabunny! Your baby is measuring big!

Did you get to see the nub at all?


----------



## melewen

MamaBunny2 said:


> The fourth photo in the first set creeps me out a bit :laugh2: Looks very alien-like with the big dark eye spots!

Haha! Yes that's the one!! Do you have any intuitions on if it's boy/girl? What side is the placenta attached on?


----------



## babifever

Mamabunny: those pictures are amazing! 

Mel: yes we should def do a intuition thread! I'm ready. 

afm: just hanging in there, waiting for my next appt Tuesday to see my lil beam again!


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies! I introduced myself briefly a while back and then got behind with the thread, but I had an ultrasound today and I'm 8 weeks 4 days today!!!!!!! My due date is September 28th. It is so much easier for me to keep up with facebook - would someone mind adding me if we have a group there yet?


----------



## aries_22043

Mamabunny, Sparklesheart - congrat on your good scans. Any guesses on the gender yet?

Knobby - After seeing your comparation pics, I think it might be a little princess. Can't wait to find out if we are right/wrong.


----------



## horseypants

Or I'd be happy to start one for us?


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm thinking we're having a girl, but I thought that before the scan, and I'm useless at detecting "stuff" on them!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Op updated x


----------



## babifever

horseypants said:


> Or I'd be happy to start one for us?

maybe we can add it to the list we already have, next to the do due dates ?gender intuition. My guess is a girl. However you decide to do it.


----------



## shellideaks

horseypants said:


> Or I'd be happy to start one for us?

I think MamaBunny2 has already made a Facebook group so ask her to add you to it :)


----------



## melewen

We should definitely start a gender prediction thread! We can keep track of all the predictors we use and which worked when we find out! I'll do that when I acruallh get my pregnant butt out of bed lol


----------



## babifever

shellideaks said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Or I'd be happy to start one for us?
> 
> I think MamaBunny2 has already made a Facebook group so ask her to add you to it :)Click to expand...

what is link to Facebook page?


----------



## MamaBunny2

knobby said:


> Cute pictures mamabunny! Your baby is measuring big!
> 
> Did you get to see the nub at all?

I was just asking on another thread the since the CRL measured a week ahead does that mean baby will have a long torso and be tall? Didn't get a side shot of the nub :nope: but was trying to thoroughly examine the legs photo because I can see something there but unsure what it might be.



melewen said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> The fourth photo in the first set creeps me out a bit :laugh2: Looks very alien-like with the big dark eye spots!
> 
> Haha! Yes that's the one!! Do you have any intuitions on if it's boy/girl? What side is the placenta attached on?Click to expand...

For some reason I've been thinking it's a girl, maybe just because we want a boy so badly. I posted some photos on Facebook and someone commented that I'm having a girl and that they are always correct on their guesses so who knows :shrug: I can't remember what side the instructor noted the placenta was attached.



aries_22043 said:


> Mamabunny, Sparklesheart - congrat on your good scans. Any guesses on the gender yet?

Like I said above, thinking it's gonna be a girl. We want a boy but I wouldn't be upset if it's a girl because then my OH will want to try again :happydance: I love being pregnant!



shellideaks said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Or I'd be happy to start one for us?
> 
> I think MamaBunny2 has already made a Facebook group so ask her to add you to it :)Click to expand...

I didn't create a Facebook group, another BnB member did. It's a private group called August Sunflowers (I'm due September 2nd but sure I'll deliver late August). Another BnB member made a September group but deleted it because it wasn't getting much action.


----------



## horseypants

Ok!! I'm going to start one. Please let me know if ypu would like to be added. <3


----------



## horseypants

Let's be Facebook friends. I'm Rose Yermom in Berkeley. Please add me and I'll add you to the secret group. I'm making it totally private.


----------



## carebear1981

Hi horseypants. I'm going to add you to facebook now. My name is Carrie Barnes. Please add me to the group!!


----------



## aries_22043

Mamybunny - Hahha, I think I am on the opposite with you. I love having baby but not the actual pregnant process, or maybe I just truly wish that we know if the pregnancy is 100% success to term then I will be able to enjoy the whole pregnancy process more. I hate to keep wondering how baby is doing, ok or not, what if it won't be to term, etc. Those worry killing me. Last week I could find the baby hb with my home doppler but today I could't. Now I'm back to worry again. I won't go back to the Dr for like another 5 weeks. Yikes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I wanted to get a home doppler but glad I didn't. I've read that it can cause unnecessary worry and I tend to worry anyways. Like yesterday when the instructor first found the baby on ultrasound it was just laying there still... so of course my first thought was 'Oh no it's dead' :wacko: But baby must've been snoozing because once she moved the device around and stirred things up the lil squirt wouldn't stop moving! I go back to my doctor in about 2 weeks on March 4th :thumbup:


----------



## TTC First

I agree with you aries_22043. If I knew that everything was going to work out with the pregnancy, I would be able to enjoy it more. For me it's like I am always waiting for the bad news to come. I have had 2 and a half years of bad news, why would I expect it to stop now? 
I was just asking DH yesterday if it seems real yet. I have seen the U/S and feel the sickness and even feel the bump, but to me it's all temporary. I am not sure when or if I will have the opportunity to look forward to having a baby. To make it all worse, after the fact I imagine we will all feel bad for not taking the time to enjoy the pregnancy. It's going to be like the time we lost. But, it's just a matter of protecting ourselves incase there is a loss.


----------



## babifever

horseypants said:


> Let's be Facebook friends. I'm Rose Yermom in Berkeley. Please add me and I'll add you to the secret group. I'm making it totally private.

I'll add you


----------



## littleone1993

Waves!

I know what you mean about enjoying the pregnancy. I'm so terrified something will go wrong although the further on I get the less anxious I become!


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm a grown woman, kids, husband, job. So ofcourse I'm terrified to tell my mother that we're expecting! Just got home from telling her and I'm happy to say it went really well! Ahhhhh the world can know now.


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on the great scans ladies!!! When I was pregnant with DS I posted a 12 wk scan pic and everyone guessed girl lol. All the predictors pointed to girl except I had little to no morning sickness. Cue shock when the 15 wk u/s showed VERY obvious little boy parts!!! ;) Looking back though, my intuition was saying boy...and I had dreams he was a boy as well. This pregnancy has been completely different, I've had a baby girl dream, and my intuition says girl...but I will probably be shocked again and it will be a boy LOL


----------



## shellideaks

Got my doppler back today off a friend who borrowed it last year. Found bubs hb pretty much straight away :)

 [youtube]whkoB7ChMVM[/youtube]​


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on all the scans ladies. I'm no good at gender prediction. With my first I dreamt it was a girl and it was. My husband and I think this is a girl. I keep calling it a girl. Not sure why. Maybe because I really want a boy so I'm trying to get myself used to the idea of two girls. 

One of my best friends had a mc last week. It's heartbreaking. She was three weeks behind me. They have been trying for over two years and this is her third mc. I wish there was something I could do or say to help but there isn't. I'm going to feel guilty when I start showing. I hope she gets pregnant quickly again and the doctors give her progesterone. Tests showed her hormones were off before she conceived. She switched doctors because of a new job and they said she didn't need it. I'm just so angry for her.


----------



## littleone1993

I'm convinced I'm having a girl in this pregnancy!

How many of us is there in the group now?


----------



## babifever

Hey everybody. Nothing much here. Ordered a Doppler yesterday. Intuition still a girl. Today is day #2 of headache, not consistent, pulsing spasms and hurts on right side when I stand or move. My blood sugar has been low, so I suppose thats the issue. I had dark red spotting earlier, so I called my doc. She said I should be okay if im not cramping, and its not bright red blood. And its not. She said headache is because blood sugar too low. Not to let it get that low and take 2 Tylenols for headache. She said my last ultrasound showed a small hemorrhage from the baby implantation. And that could be the cause of the spotting or recent sex. She said she doesn't believe its a miscarriage. Next appointment Tuesday morning and I'll get an ultrasound. Other than the headache and nasty taste in mouth sometimes, I'm fine. Hope you all are ok!


----------



## Mummytoosh

shellideaks said:


> Got my doppler back today off a friend who borrowed it last year. Found bubs hb pretty much straight away :)
> 
> [youtube]whkoB7ChMVM[/youtube]​

So lovely hearing baby's heartbeat shellideaks :happydance:
I have been wondering whether to get a doppler this time, I've never had one. Which one do you have? There are so many different ones on Amazon xx


----------



## shellideaks

Mummytoosh said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Got my doppler back today off a friend who borrowed it last year. Found bubs hb pretty much straight away :)
> 
> [youtube]whkoB7ChMVM[/youtube]​
> 
> So lovely hearing baby's heartbeat shellideaks :happydance:
> I have been wondering whether to get a doppler this time, I've never had one. Which one do you have? There are so many different ones on Amazon xxClick to expand...

Thank you :)

It's a Sonoline B fetal doppler. I got it 2nd off eBay for £25 in 2012. I've used it with DD, DS2 and now this one. Plus 4 people have borrowed it since I've owned it so it's had plenty of use lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! We decided we wanted to take the kids snow tubing at a ski resort yesterday and after extensive Googling and even posting a BnB thread as well as a Facebook post I was aggravated that 95% of responses were for me to not do it :growlmad: Well we went and I decided I could judge for myself after observing other tubers as well as sending my kids down then asking how the trip downhill was. My son said it was super smooth and harmless. So... I went... and SO glad I did! It was a BLAST! The ride downhill in the tube is super smooth and not once did I feel in danger or uncomfortable plus walking in the snow was a nice workout. There's a conveyor at the side of the hill that you stand on and it takes you to the top! 

Here's a video of myself, my OH, our kids and four other friends linked up and traveling downhill in one of the lanes:

https://youtu.be/1PBMlpYGJTM

I had so much fun with my family and feel just fine today :)


----------



## Sbmack

Sounds like fun, mamabunny! I went tubing on the lake when I was a lot more pregnant. It was behind a pontoon going very slow so there was no jostling.


----------



## confuzion

Are you still taking new members? 

I'm a little late in the game but didn't feel comfortable joining in until now because of my history with 4 previous losses. Starting to really get optimistic that we may be bringing home a baby this time!

Due September 8th by LMP. In my scans I measured 4 days and then 5 days ahead but I believe my midwives are sticking with the LMP date which is ok with me!


----------



## melewen

:wave: hi confuzion!

So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share.. 

Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...


----------



## melewen

Wow... FDA recommends against it in pregnancy! This is scary! 

https://www.fertilitycenter.com/fertility_cares_blog/fda-warns-against-zofran-use-in-pregnancy/

The "stronger pitocin" they sometimes give you (i forget the name) should be avoided too. It's supposed to be used for abortions but tons of hospitals use it to induce. Gotta be informed!


----------



## littlejune

Some only just found this thread! Crazy! Anyway can I join in? I'm due sept 18th- got my bfp jan 10


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> :wave: hi confuzion!
> 
> So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share..
> 
> Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...

wow super crazy dream, BOL


----------



## xLaura

melewen said:


> :wave: hi confuzion!
> 
> So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share..
> 
> Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...

For someone who has done a lot of research on anti metics there are many studies for and agaisnt (then again isn't this always the case in every debate?) the main point being they can't actually do 'proper' research because it's unethical to test pregnant woman. So to cover everyone bums advice is not to take anything 'just incase' 

The study you described (and the link you provided) has actually been contradicted by a massive study done in Denmark. So really noone actually knows. 

I totally agree with You though, these drugs (or actually any drug) shouldn't be taken willy nilly or 'just incase' because it's not worth the risk.

For me, I do take anti emetics (not zofran) I'm suffering with HG and managed 3 weeks without anything before I ended up in hospital serverly dehydrated. The risks to carry on without any meds for myself, my unborn child and my 2 year old out weigh any 'possible' risks by taking them. At the end of the day it's down to every persons situation. 

But in your situation I can't believe your doctor offered them 'just incase' mine wouldn't prescribe anything for 3 weeks until I became so ill.


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Confuzion and Littlejune!!

Funny dream Melewen. I've been having lots of sex dreams...well not really sex, but just very broody. I've been more so in real life too. 

Pitocin scares me. It really ramps up contractions and the pain is much stronger, leading to more epidurals and more c sections. I know that's a big generalization but I know lots of women that were induced with pitocin, had an epi and ended with a C section. They gave me pitocin after I delivered to prevent blood clots while delivering the placenta. I didn't want it but was in a daze and just listened to the dr. I swear those contractions were worse than actual labor.


----------



## babifever

I had a dream that I went to a regular ob check. Well my dh was with me. You know how they ask you to pee to check for protein. Well they said they needed my dh pee too. So we went in the restroom together. I started to pee and could not stop and it was everywhere all over the walls.

just weird


----------



## melewen

xLaura said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi confuzion!
> 
> So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share..
> 
> Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...
> 
> For someone who has done a lot of research on anti metics there are many studies for and agaisnt (then again isn't this always the case in every debate?) the main point being they can't actually do 'proper' research because it's unethical to test pregnant woman. So to cover everyone bums advice is not to take anything 'just incase'
> 
> The study you described (and the link you provided) has actually been contradicted by a massive study done in Denmark. So really noone actually knows.
> 
> I totally agree with You though, these drugs (or actually any drug) shouldn't be taken willy nilly or 'just incase' because it's not worth the risk.
> 
> For me, I do take anti emetics (not zofran) I'm suffering with HG and managed 3 weeks without anything before I ended up in hospital serverly dehydrated. The risks to carry on without any meds for myself, my unborn child and my 2 year old out weigh any 'possible' risks by taking them. At the end of the day it's down to every persons situation.
> 
> But in your situation I can't believe your doctor offered them 'just incase' mine wouldn't prescribe anything for 3 weeks until I became so ill.Click to expand...

Currently there is a huge lawsuit pending from women who took zofran and suffered those birth defects, which--I'm married to an attorney and went to law school myself--wouldnt be shouldered with sound medical contradiction. It's just worth consideration in my opinion. I knew I would get some flak for posting it, even though the link between the two raised massive red flags, but I would personally want to know. It's like the anti-miscarriage drug we studied in law school that caused horrible birth defects--I don't want to be the first generation to take ANY medication during pregnancy. I didn't say my doctor offered zofran but just "something". I don't take drugs and we are having a natural birth so I of course turned her down before finding out exactly what that was. We run into problems when we use drugs that just "happen" to work for what we want, though they were developed--and clinical studies done specifically--for other afflictions, like the induction drug and abortions.. And zofran and chemo. But to each her own! The irony is many women who take zofran would wag their finger at a woman drinking a glass of wine a month :)


----------



## melewen

babifever said:


> I had a dream that I went to a regular ob check. Well my dh was with me. You know how they ask you to pee to check for protein. Well they said they needed my dh pee too. So we went in the restroom together. I started to pee and could not stop and it was everywhere all over the walls.
> 
> just weird

At least you didn't grow male parts during this pee-a-thon! :rofl: pregnancy dreams are totally crazy!


----------



## babifever

Went to the doctor today measuring 9+5. LMP is 10+3. Baby's heart beat was 179. The little bean was justa moving about, kicking and stretching its legs. So cute already. Small hemorrhage still visualized. However, no issues or concerns. Doctor says I will experience spotting every no and again, especially after sex. I also got the harmony test done today. So we should know next week what the sex is! Any guesses....
 



Attached Files:







91fbc38f-5867-4dea-a8d5-d9bea8462bb1_jpeg.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

OMG!! I am so excited you got the Harmony test!!!! I am going to start that thread now and we can obsess over the next week with tests and old wives tales.. lol. I am so jealous, I really wanted it! That heartbeat is fierce! That would be one point for girl..


----------



## xLaura

melewen said:


> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi confuzion!
> 
> So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share..
> 
> Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...
> 
> For someone who has done a lot of research on anti metics there are many studies for and agaisnt (then again isn't this always the case in every debate?) the main point being they can't actually do 'proper' research because it's unethical to test pregnant woman. So to cover everyone bums advice is not to take anything 'just incase'
> 
> The study you described (and the link you provided) has actually been contradicted by a massive study done in Denmark. So really noone actually knows.
> 
> I totally agree with You though, these drugs (or actually any drug) shouldn't be taken willy nilly or 'just incase' because it's not worth the risk.
> 
> For me, I do take anti emetics (not zofran) I'm suffering with HG and managed 3 weeks without anything before I ended up in hospital serverly dehydrated. The risks to carry on without any meds for myself, my unborn child and my 2 year old out weigh any 'possible' risks by taking them. At the end of the day it's down to every persons situation.
> 
> But in your situation I can't believe your doctor offered them 'just incase' mine wouldn't prescribe anything for 3 weeks until I became so ill.Click to expand...
> 
> Currently there is a huge lawsuit pending from women who took zofran and suffered those birth defects, which--I'm married to an attorney and went to law school myself--wouldnt be shouldered with sound medical contradiction. It's just worth consideration in my opinion. I knew I would get some flak for posting it, even though the link between the two raised massive red flags, but I would personally want to know. It's like the anti-miscarriage drug we studied in law school that caused horrible birth defects--I don't want to be the first generation to take ANY medication during pregnancy. I didn't say my doctor offered zofran but just "something". I don't take drugs and we are having a natural birth so I of course turned her down before finding out exactly what that was. We run into problems when we use drugs that just "happen" to work for what we want, though they were developed--and clinical studies done specifically--for other afflictions, like the induction drug and abortions.. And zofran and chemo. But to each her own! The irony is many women who take zofran would wag their finger at a woman drinking a glass of wine a month :)Click to expand...

Totally no flak given from me, I agree with you people should be informed of the risks involved. I was just stating that people who take these drugs don't do it for no reason and if I could cope without them I would. 

My point I was trying to make is that there is no certain answear as these kind of things cannot be trialed fairly. I've done loads of studies within the psychology field and it is just not possible to do anything with pregnant woman fairly without any bias. As woman who are likely to be up for it need to take the drugs because of how it is effecting their daily life. No woman in there right mind would volunteer for this kind of thing if they had no sickness or didn't need them. How many children are born with birth defects who's mothers have had no drugs? It's just simply way too open to make these general assumptions. However I totally agree with you there is a risk and people should be aware of this. 

The only thing I disagree wih you is the wine drinking comment. Someone who chooses to take a tablet to stop them being sick has absouloutly nothing to do with someone who chooses to have a drink of alcohol. I don't choose to be sick, whereas i can choose weather I have alcohol or not.


----------



## xLaura

Lovely scan Babifever I've got mine Friday. It seems like a life time away.


----------



## melewen

Phew.. it's official, I've created the ultimate gender prediction thread! Come play if you want! babifever let's see if we can get yours right! :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r-prediction-outcome-thread.html#post34976675


----------



## littleone1993

I'm jumping over to come and play!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Whew! More excitement I'm missing! I'll be hopping over to the gender thread as well...


----------



## littlejune

I'm ALL about gender predictions.... ALSO I have my second OB appt tomorrow. My first at 7 wks went great, good hb and everything so fx the second one goes just as great!


----------



## aries_22043

arrgh, I want to participate in the gender prediction thread, but so many test I have not done and I m pretty lazy to go do all of them now. 

Is anyone experience skin itchyness? my body skin feel so itchy through out the day (shoulder, belly, near my bra lines, butt, thight). What kind of cream/lotion are you mommies using to eliminate the itchyness? TIA


----------



## Tristansmom

Had a docs appt today. He couldn't find the HB on Doppler. Trying not to freak out because I'm overweight and only 11 weeks and it's probably nothing - even he said sometimes doppler can't pick it up until 12-13 weeks. But still. Not feeling great atm.


----------



## melewen

Aries I left some blank like bump and key!

Tristansmom when are you going in next? Have they done an u/s?


----------



## lola85

melewen said:


> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi confuzion!
> 
> So in bradley class tonight I learned that zofran has been linked to some pretty serious birth defects. If you take it Id read up on it.. I was so shocked! My doc even offered to give me "something" because I said I had meh m/s every now and then so i figure they prescribe it pretty often. Anyway I thought I should share..
> 
> Also I had a dream last night I had a penis?! I've read it can go either way on the gender for those dreams.. I would have thought since LO--if it's a boy--is already now producing testosterone but lots of people have had them and then gone on to have girls! It was a super bizarre dream to say the least...
> 
> For someone who has done a lot of research on anti metics there are many studies for and agaisnt (then again isn't this always the case in every debate?) the main point being they can't actually do 'proper' research because it's unethical to test pregnant woman. So to cover everyone bums advice is not to take anything 'just incase'
> 
> The study you described (and the link you provided) has actually been contradicted by a massive study done in Denmark. So really noone actually knows.
> 
> I totally agree with You though, these drugs (or actually any drug) shouldn't be taken willy nilly or 'just incase' because it's not worth the risk.
> 
> For me, I do take anti emetics (not zofran) I'm suffering with HG and managed 3 weeks without anything before I ended up in hospital serverly dehydrated. The risks to carry on without any meds for myself, my unborn child and my 2 year old out weigh any 'possible' risks by taking them. At the end of the day it's down to every persons situation.
> 
> But in your situation I can't believe your doctor offered them 'just incase' mine wouldn't prescribe anything for 3 weeks until I became so ill.Click to expand...
> 
> Currently there is a huge lawsuit pending from women who took zofran and suffered those birth defects, which--I'm married to an attorney and went to law school myself--wouldnt be shouldered with sound medical contradiction. It's just worth consideration in my opinion. I knew I would get some flak for posting it, even though the link between the two raised massive red flags, but I would personally want to know. It's like the anti-miscarriage drug we studied in law school that caused horrible birth defects--I don't want to be the first generation to take ANY medication during pregnancy. I didn't say my doctor offered zofran but just "something". I don't take drugs and we are having a natural birth so I of course turned her down before finding out exactly what that was. We run into problems when we use drugs that just "happen" to work for what we want, though they were developed--and clinical studies done specifically--for other afflictions, like the induction drug and abortions.. And zofran and chemo. But to each her own! The irony is many women who take zofran would wag their finger at a woman drinking a glass of wine a month :)Click to expand...

The irony is that many woman would wag their finger at a woman drinking wine? 
That's a pathetic argument! Drinking alcohol and taking medications in pregnancy are not even remotely the same.
In my last pregnancy I had severe HG I was vomiting 30+ times a day and couldn't keep anything even fluid down I had to take zofran along with metclopramide, cyclizine and buccastem, high dose folic acid, & thiamine for most of the pregnancy as well as being admitted weekly till 18 weeks for fluid and vitamin infusions. If I hadn't received this treatment I don't know what would have happened to me or my DD please don't imply that people like me who suffered like this are making the same choice as someone drinking alcohol. I agree like Laura that people need to know the risks but not from people like you with no medical knowledge posting one link to a study, I'm all for natural but I hope you never encounter HG because ginger won't cut it. 
The fact that your doctor just offered you 'something' is most probably do with the fact he can claim the cost back from your insurance or make you pay for it than your actual need. Like Laura I had to be admitted to hospital and needed 5litres of fluid before prescribed anything.
I once spoke to a lady from Ireland in her second pregnancy who had come to the uk for treatment as they wouldn't treat her HG back home and in her first pregnancy she ended up in intensive care with multi organ failure as a result of complications due to dehydration she nearly lost her life. People don't know how serious HG can be if not treated so don't judge people when you have no idea and no right.


----------



## MamaBunny2

aries_22043 said:


> arrgh, I want to participate in the gender prediction thread, but so many test I have not done and I m pretty lazy to go do all of them now.
> 
> Is anyone experience skin itchyness? my body skin feel so itchy through out the day (shoulder, belly, near my bra lines, butt, thight). What kind of cream/lotion are you mommies using to eliminate the itchyness?

I haven't done them all, just used what I know (that didn't require testing) and answered the ones I happened to do (baking soda and salt, Chinese gender) and figured out the Mayan calendar one in my head right then and there :thumbup:

From around 5/6 weeks until around 9/10 weeks I had HORRIBLE itchy skin with small red bumps (looked like bug bites) on my upper inner thighs, backs of ankles, under upper arms and sometimes random spots. I tried everything - regular moisturizer, medicated itch cream, in-shower lotion - and found that a homemade coconut oil/honey moisture bar that my friend gave me as a late Christmas gift seemed to help with the itching and actually make it stop :shrug: Not sure what it was but so glad it's gone!


----------



## littlejune

Hi september moms- I have an ob appointment today- please keep fx for me!


----------



## melewen

Littlejune excited to hear what happens!


Lola you're responding like I made up the claim out of nowhere to be judgy, but it is a warning from the FDA! Would you *not* want to know? Apparently not. Women had HG before they prescribed zofran, so are you telling me zofran is the ONLY option? Of course if I had been sick, I would want to be informed and know my options and their potential consequences.. Which is why we have done such immense research on the effects of drugs and procedures during labor and delivery.

Massive research (and logic) show us that drinking lightly actually has ZERO effect on the baby (up to 8.5 glasses a week to be exact, but that's not exactly "lightly" for me). We are so worried about a single glass of wine but get defensive when a medication--developed and tested for people literally using radiation to kill cancer cells--has worrisome side effects. How many babies do you know with FAS that came from mothers who had a glass of champagne on their anniversary? Like.. I just don't see how that even makes sense.

Taking medication IS a choice. Being sick is not, but taking that *particular* prescription is, yes, a choice. If your doctor did not warn you of the dangers, then I feel that is extremely irresponsible. But There are warnings of the link between clefts and steroids (zofran, phenegren) in the very first article that comes up on medication in the treatment of HG, yet most women still don't seem to be aware. I wasn't until Monday, but it was never an issue for me of course.

My doctor--a woman, imagine that--knows I am going unmedicated and also that there are hundreds of other (safe) options out there for the mild nausea I experienced for a couple weeks (I thank magnesium dosage and natural vitamin K and A for this), so no need to insinuate my doctor--to whom I have been going for ten years--is crooked.


----------



## lola85

melewen said:


> Littlejune excited to hear what happens!
> 
> 
> Lola you're responding like I made up the claim out of nowhere to be judgy, but it is a warning from the FDA! Would you *not* want to know? Apparently not. Women had HG before they prescribed zofran, so are you telling me zofran is the ONLY option? Of course if I had been sick, I would want to be informed and know my options and their potential consequences.. Which is why we have done such immense research on the effects of drugs and procedures during labor and delivery.
> 
> Massive research (and logic) show us that drinking lightly actually has ZERO effect on the baby (up to 8.5 glasses a week to be exact, but that's not exactly "lightly" for me). We are so worried about a single glass of wine but get defensive when a medication--developed and tested for people literally using radiation to kill cancer cells--has worrisome side effects. How many babies do you know with FAS that came from mothers who had a glass of champagne on their anniversary? Like.. I just don't see how that even makes sense.
> 
> Taking medication IS a choice. Being sick is not, but taking that *particular* prescription is, yes, a choice. If your doctor did not warn you of the dangers, then I feel that is extremely irresponsible. But There are warnings of the link between clefts and steroids (zofran, phenegren) in the very first article that comes up on medication in the treatment of HG, yet most women still don't seem to be aware. I wasn't until Monday, but it was never an issue for me of
> 
> My doctor--a woman, imagine that--knows I am going unmedicated and also that there are hundreds of other (safe) options out there for the mild nausea I experienced for a couple weeks (I thank magnesium dosage and natural vitamin K and A for this), so no need to insinuate my doctor--to whom I have been going for ten years--is crooked.

Zofran is not neccessary for mild nausea no medication is. HG is not mild nausea. HG is a debilitating and awful condition. Your implying that I should have chosen to put mine and my child's life at risk because of a 'possible risk' my consultant said he has prescribed zofran for years to pregnant woman and yet to see any side effects. 
Actually I didn't have a CHOICE zofran along with 3 other medications throughout my pregnancy were the only things that worked to stop the sickness. 
People are ignorant to HG and have no idea what it's like so don't dare judge me. 
As for alcohol there's no 'safe' limit there have been cases of FAS where the mother had only had a couple of drinks throughout pregnancy yet your implying I'm more irresponsible for taking neccessary medications. Hey we can't all be perfect.
Honestly I find you very arrogant ignorant and immature and I think life's a few lessons to teach you yet. I'm leaving this forum because I can't read anymore of this tripe.


----------



## littleone1993

Hey all of you people that are itching!

Itching can be a normal part of pregnancy however it can also be a sign of obstetric choleostatis. Keep an eye on it and if it starts waking you up at night then tell them at your next appt. Its just a blood test they need to do to rule it out and it is pretty rare but can be very severe :)


----------



## melewen

I had some crazy itching at the start but not as much lately. I was keeping body butter on every surface it seemed like! I'd pull up my shirt and scratch my back vigorously in public.. super sexy :rofl: Thanks for the info littleone :D


----------



## Tristansmom

melewen said:


> Aries I left some blank like bump and key!
> 
> Tristansmom when are you going in next? Have they done an u/s?

I had a u/s at 7 weeks 2 days, all looked ok then - measured at 7w4d and hb was 157. I'm trying to tell myself it's just because of the weight (I'm carrying about 40 extra lbs) plus it's hard to get a good reading off of a doppler before 12-13 weeks because the uterus is still mostly behind the pubic bone - baby could be implanted low - placenta could be in front - etc etc etc etc etc - but I'm still kinda freaking out. Doctor was SUPER not worried about it, says it's very normal, since I have no cramping or spotting he said just come back in 2 weeks and we'll try again. So I'm back in the 2ww. :(


----------



## melewen

Two weeks from now?


----------



## Tristansmom

Yup. Couldn't get in till Thursday the 12th.


----------



## melewen

Blast. Well I'll be counting down :) I am sure everything is fine!


----------



## Tristansmom

THanks. :) I looked it up online and apparently it's super common, so trying SO HARD to not worry - I'm still super nauseated, boobs hurt all the time, I've developed eczema on about 15% of my body, I feel like I could sleep for the next month, etc. etc. etc... trying to remind myself that these symptoms are all good things right now..!


----------



## MamaBunny2

13 weeks today! Love my lil "peach" <3

​


----------



## melewen

Super cute Jyllian! Being a FTM along with having a retroverted uterus I'm super jealous of your bump.. I think it will probably be weeks and weeks before I get one! Although I have this weird like pooch of muscles right at my belly button, always have, even when I was a teeny tiny ballet dancer. So I can pretend....... :lmao:

Tristansmom yes! Try not to worry :) I feel very confident everything is totally fine!!!

So anyone else start feeling a bit better around 9-ish / 10 weeks? I did and have been having energy, but every now and then I'll have a day where it's like 9:30 a.m. and I am desperate for a nap..


----------



## xLaura

Anyone else 12 weeks and having period type cramps?


----------



## babifever

I had a dream last night that my test results came back and it was a boy. I also had alot of manly facial hair, it was weird. Until yesterday, I had no indications that I was having a boy, now I am. Can't wait until the results are in....


----------



## melewen

Babifever I canNOT even handle the wait for your results. Not at all. Did you do the gender thread tests?! I am so excited! Did your insurance cover the harmony test?

I wanted to let you all know that on the show the Mindy Project she just got pregnant so I've been enjoying that! You should watch it, like the latest three episodes are when she's pregnant I think. her bf is like whoa whoa step back from the microwave!! Didn't you read the parenting book I gave you? Panic womb?

Hahahaha I literally choked on my chips and salsa I laughed so hard


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever I canNOT even handle the wait for your results. Not at all. Did you do the gender thread tests?! I am so excited! Did your insurance cover the harmony test?
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that on the show the Mindy Project she just got pregnant so I've been enjoying that! You should watch it, like the latest three episodes are when she's pregnant I think. her bf is like whoa whoa step back from the microwave!! Didn't you read the parenting book I gave you? Panic womb?
> 
> Hahahaha I literally choked on my chips and salsa I laughed so hard

I just left the grocery store and forget to get the frickin baking soda! Were suppose to get a winter storm so I may be stuck in the house a few days.


----------



## melewen

Haha! Most are just like are your hands cold, etc


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Did your insurance cover the harmony test?


my ob offered it to me yesterday, didn't mention any costs. So I assume it is. I called them early because the harmony website says you have to be 10 weeks. Yesterday I was measuring 9+5, according to lmp I'm 10+3, yet my doctor chart says 10 weeks exactly.......Im so confused. Just want to be sure the results are accurate. Worse case I may have to test again. I hope not... Their suppose to call back. But with this storm it may be a few days :-(


----------



## melewen

I'm sure your doc wouldn't have run it if it were too early!


----------



## babydreams85

Babifever, I'm super jealous of your Harmony test! I want it done but my OB didn't offer it :( I guess I could've called, but I doubt it's an option there as I didn't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## littlejune

mama bunny- your bump is so precious! Cannot wait to get one myself!

Had my second OB apt today- hb was found with a doppler at a steady pace in the high 160s. Everything seems great!!!


----------



## xLaura

So who's started buying or have chosen what prams/car seats/cots they want yet?


----------



## littleone1993

I've chosen what I want... whether I'll get it or not is a different story!

I'm desperate for a silvercross wayfayrer!


----------



## babifever

xLaura said:


> So who's started buying or have chosen what prams/car seats/cots they want yet?

not at all!


----------



## melewen

Laura I have been obsessed with strollers since before we got pregnant! I initially wanted a Bugaboo but we honestly just won't use it where we live right now so we are getting a BOB running stroller which we can use for walks and whatnot, and my husband is a marathoner, as well as a nicer umbrella stroller from like chicco or someone like that. It seems like a reasonable combo. A close friend of ours uses her BOB exclusively and is like.... You don't need two! I plan on baby wearing a lot so it makes sense. If I were still living in Paris or somewhere similar it'd be a different story but we drive pretty much everywhere so meh


----------



## melewen

This is the car seat we are currently planning on: https://mbeans.com/keyfit-30-infant-car-seat-by-chicco.html


----------



## littlejune

Thanks for the brand name dropping melewen- I'm a ftm and I've never paid baby stuff any mind to be honest. I'm not yet sure what I'm looking for- I would love suggestions from you all regarding your fav brands and such.

I did however, find a killer deal on a jogging stroller online though. It was a local sales ad, so the stroller is used but in great condition. It's an Instep? Anyway, I plan on doing research into other strollers and will probably still try to get a brand new jogging stroller too- but I figure grab a good deal if I can, maybe a new stroller will be out of budget when push comes to shove?


----------



## melewen

We have definitely been looking for strollers on Craigslist and whatnot. Before we even got close to pregnant DH requested he get to pick the running stroller so he has been researching for forever! Hahaha, silly man. The BOB is like THE running stroller though, which isn't a big deal if you don't run all the time but he runs like.. trails and all that business basically every day.. and who am I to try to keep the man from taking our baby on a run... while I can shower?! :lmao: I am a FTM too and I was so overwhelmed with all the choices which is why I have been picking the brains of my friends. I always knew I didn't *NEED* a Bugaboo but ughhhhhhh I want one. They're basically so sexy. Lol!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Have not been looking for anything :nope: So concerned about our bedroom remodel and everything else that needs to be done in the house I haven't even thought about it. Once we get the house more complete and not a construction zone then him and I can look and maybe buy a few things since we'll finally have ROOM for it! I kind of want to wait until _after_ our BaBy-Q shower/diaper party so we can get whatever is needed that wasn't gifted to us :thumbup:


----------



## xLaura

I was terrible with my first (actually still am) I was obsessed with prams and I've had a total of 6 within 2 years haha. And I've actually still got 5 of them haha. 

Soooo this time I'm trying my hardest not to buy anymore (as I really don't need to) so I thort I'd share my excitement with others haha. I have bought a buggy board to attach to my pram as my son with be just over 2.5 and I doubt he will walk nicely by then. 

However I am looking at buying a new infant seat (not that there's anything wrong with the one I've got) but the pram I'm planning on using the most (the smallest one) the carseat won't attach on it as it's a different make, and it was a lot easier than waking baby up to put them in the pram when I could just clip the car seat on the pram. My OH thinks I should just use the pram that goes with the car seat but it's so big (takes up nearly all the boot up) and is heavy I think it will be too much hassle especially with 2 kids.

Other than that I really don't need to buy anything for this baby as I've still got everything from my son (doesn't stop me looking though) I miss all the excitement of shopping for baby stuff.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm super excited to go looking for baby items and making a registry with my OH! I don't have any baby items from having my other children so am starting all over! There's so many new, cute items out now, over ten years later. I like seeing my OH get interested and kind of excited about it too. This is all new for him.


----------



## xLaura

There's loads new things within 2 years so I bet it's all completely changed since 10 years ago. How exciting for you. It's cute your oh is so involved. 

When do you guys plan on doing your baby shower? I know there completely different in the us than here.


----------



## melewen

We are actually going to a diaper store today to check out all the different options for cloth diapering! I have been making it to baby stores every so often it seems.. already! hahaha

We're having a baby-Q type thing too which almost sounds kind of creepy but not sure what else to call it? I have no idea when that will happen though. We are having a gender reveal party in April. I have no idea who will throw the shower since my closest friends are all sort of scattered! My sister probably will technically but she's not very um.... organized in that sense.. lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm thinking maybe sometime in late June or early July (gotta avoid Independence Day on the 4th). I'm due September 2nd so that should give us a good 6-8 weeks to sort through everything and make our final purchases before we wait for baby's arrival :thumbup:

Gosh for some reason that doesn't seem so terribly far away :wacko:

*mini panic attack*


----------



## TTC First

*xLaura* - I hare to say it but you need to do what is easies for you. I am a foster parent to 2 babies and I will tell you, I get what makes my life simple! You carry the baby enough, you don't need anything bid and heavy to add to it.

*melewen* - I have been using cloth diapers for 3 years with all my foster kids so I am pretty familiar with them. Before I got into it I spent so much time researching. There are so many different types of diapers, types of inserts, then when you finally choose one then you have to choose between all the different brands. It is well worth the time and effort you put into it and it definitely saves you money. I have spend just a couple hundred dollars and have been able to diaper 2 kids at a time for 3 years.

As for my own lo, we don't have much. We already have clothes for the first year and diapers till potty training. We are going to pick up a carseat, crib and a breast pump, that's about all we need to get.


----------



## knobby

I just bought stuff this week! :) DH and I had Amazon gift cards from Christmas and decided to use them on baby things. 

While shopping around I discovered Amazon has warehouse deals. They sell NEW open box items at a discount - stuff that people bought and returned to Amazon. Everything is inspected, the condition rated, and listed for sale. I got a great deal on an open box pack 'n play, baby bath tub, and diaper organizer caddy. They were all items that I already had on my Amazon baby registry, so I was super excited when I saw them in the Amazon warehouse deals section. Everything came and is in excellent condition.

If you see something on Amazon you want to buy, be sure to look for the "other sellers on Amazon" on the right of the product page to see if there is an open box deal on that item. You can also get to the warehouse deals by going to this page: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n:10158976011&bbn=10158976011&ie=UTF8&qid=1424977262&ajr=2


----------



## xLaura

Yeah I think I'm deffo going to get the new car seat for the smaller/lighter pram. 

I've got my scan tomorrow and I'm so nervous about it. I keep thinking that it stopped growing weeks ago, but my body still thinks I'm pregnant that's why I'm so sick. It's just hard to believe that it can have grown normally with the amount of times I've been sick and the lack of food/drink over the last few weeks.


----------



## m nonie

22 months after L01 we've just found out we're expecting in late September :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats m nonie!


----------



## babydreams85

I know what I want this time but haven't done any shopping yet. The Chicco is the best infant seat Melewen. Unfortunately I sold my DS's last year because I didn't think we would have more kids this soon, so I will have to buy another. Same thing with a baby swing, which was my godsend with him. He had the Fisher Price Snugamonkey and he LOVED it. He would still try to use it when he was far too big lol. I made a registry on Amazon just so I can keep track of what I want to buy.

Oh and strollers are a huge stressor for me! I'm thinking we will need a double. Even though I am planning to wear baby a lot, there may be times when both kids are riding. DS will only be 2.5 when this baby comes, so he definitely still needs a stroller. The other problem is that it's harder to find a double stroller that fits the Chicco infant seats. Will probably have to go with Chicco or the knock off version (Baby Trend or something?).


----------



## daydream

babydreams - my son with be 2 3/4 when baby arrives, so we're going to get the joovy ultralight caboose too, it can be either a tandem double or a sit n stand. And it fits chicco (that's what we have too). Worth checking out!


----------



## babifever

Off subject but the doc did call back and said im not 10 weeks exactly, I'm 10+2 because they go by the first ultrasound that was measured. According to my LMP I'm 10+5. So im due 9/22/2015 instead of 9/24/2015. Whatever lol. Can't wait until results are in.


----------



## melewen

Babifever now we are twinsies!

Babydreams I've heard that! I initially wanted a um.. Cosi? It fits in the bugaboos or whatever but it didn't seem worth it without one. I have heard amazing things about the chicco and the monkey bouncer too! It seems reasonably priced as well


----------



## melewen

I just saw this... Crazy!!

https://www.babysden.com/doona-car-...ogleShopping&gclid=CIXMxJrlgMQCFSxp7AodmH4AVA


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> I just saw this... Crazy!!
> 
> https://www.babysden.com/doona-car-...ogleShopping&gclid=CIXMxJrlgMQCFSxp7AodmH4AVA

$500 for a stroller, wowzers


----------



## melewen

Ha! You don't even want to know how much the bugaboo is. It's kinda cool though that its a car seat and a stroller. I would never buy it but it's pretty interesting!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Ha! You don't even want to know how much the bugaboo is. It's kinda cool though that its a car seat and a stroller. I would never buy it but it's pretty interesting!

that is cool, but way too high for our pockets, lol. Even if I had it I wouldn't spend that much... But it is nice to scoop out


----------



## horseypants

I've got an orbit. Fancy and we love it. I just updated my signature. Thanks for the pretty image! :flower:


----------



## babifever

horseypants said:


> I've got an orbit. Fancy and we love it. I just updated my signature. Thanks for the pretty image! :flower:

what's an orbit?


----------



## horseypants

It is so awesome. 

https://www.orbitbaby.com
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babifever

horseypants said:


> It is so awesome.
> 
> https://www.orbitbaby.com

the price, oh my....call me cheap...?


----------



## horseypants

Nooooo. You're being reasonable. In our defense, we got all of it at one time for a deal. Even the cheapest ones are pretty expensive once you've got all necessary items, ie carseat and stroller.


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever I'm right there with you. We have looked at travel sets (stroller, car seat and base) at Walmart and Target that cost under $200. I'm wanting one that is similar to this style:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Baby-Trend-EZ-Ride-5-Travel-System-Houndstooth/36550344​


----------



## Sbmack

We have a Britax B Agile and love it. The bucket seat clicks right into the stroller. DD is still in the infant seat and she's 16 mo. She's got another 10+ lbs to go before she outgrows it too. The stroller is very easy to manage, opens and closes with one hand pretty much and is very light. We used it for walks and naps a lot at home (dd is not a great sleeper), but didn't use it out much because I pretty much wear her when we are out. Because of that, I am not getting a double stroller. My friend has a sweet City Mini double I can borrow if we need to. 

Melewen, good luck at the diaper store :) Daydream and I both use cloth too if you have any questions.

I thought I had a scan yesterday but its actually on Monday. It was rescheduled and I forgot to delete yesterdays from my phone. I was so bummed. Now I just have to get through the weekend. NT scan is on Monday. Eek. 

Is anyone not going to find out the gender? I'm thinking of staying neutral to the end. Not sure if I can hold out though....


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, m nonnie!

Horsey, those Orbits look slick :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH is set on finding out the gender. I allowed him to decide if we would or not and he had switched back and forth on the idea but pretty sure he's made up his mind now :laugh2:

I've always knew the gender of my kids so wouldn't mind having the surprise at birth... but I don't think I could go without knowing once I'm at my gender ultrasound!

I'm hoping he will be on board with just him and I (and our 2 kids) being at the ultrasound and then us surprising family and the public with a special photo or something.


----------



## Sbmack

MamaBunny2 said:


> I've always knew the gender of my kids so wouldn't mind having the surprise at birth... but I don't think I could go without knowing once I'm at my gender ultrasound!

I have the same issue. I want this one to be a surprise but if I'm having an US at that stage and they can tell me there's probably no way I will be able to hold off!


----------



## daydream

SB good luck with your NT scan!

For our first we used the chicco keyfit and the keyfit caddy (the stroller frame) v a huge travel system. Loved it. Then once DS was big enough we had a babiesrus brand umbrella stroller (that we still use occasionally). We also have a BOB because our community backs up to a running trail so we use that when we head out on a trail. 

For the next we will get the joovy caboose too ultralight and alternate that between the keyfit and having DS just walk. Not sure if we will spring for a double jogger or not, those things are massive.


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey Mamas!! I've been silent on here for a while... apart from nausea nothing much has happened for me until this week... and now things are going nuts!

Wednesday - Met with my midwife and her student... and she informed me she was going to make the student my primary (she will be a new graduate in a couple weeks) because we live really far apart. I am more or less okay with that... everyone needs to start somewhere, right? I am a wee bit apprehensive though. 

Today - Holy shitballs!! Had an ultrasound...they changed my date to September 29th and I am having TWINS!!!!! Yikes.

I didn't read all of the posts above, but I saw a few of you mentioning strollers... and I can say from experience, if you can afford a high quality one... do it!!! We have an Uppababy Vista and it is DREAMY! You can have it loaded with a toddler, diaper bag, and tons of shopping bags, and still drive it with one hand. :)

Still is super insane shock...


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Yikesbaby!! Twins! That's exciting!


----------



## carebear1981

Not much going on with me. I still have 11 more days till my next appointment... just waiting...

I haven't even thought of buying anything yet. I'll probably make a registry sometime down the line and wait till after my shower to pick up whatever else I need. My in laws said they're gonna get the crib/change table and my parents are getting the stroller. My mom got all excited and asked which one I wanted... I told her to keep her pants on, it's still early! I say this but then I'll be scrambling to pick stuff at the last minute... :haha: I'm sooooo not a planner!


----------



## aries_22043

yikesbaby - congratulation on twins.


----------



## daydream

congrats yikesbaby!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy cow Yikesbaby! That's awesome news! Did you get any photos?

I think your BnB name should be YikesBabies now :rofl:


----------



## melewen

YikesBaby whoa!! Twins!! Was this your first ultrasound?

So.. we tried to go to the diaper store yesterday but it is closed! They are online only!! They were like oh you can just go online and order and I was like um, no way. I was so irritated we wasted all that time to go out there just because they couldn't bother to change their details. Ugh!

What do you guys use, daydream and sbmack?

For all moms with kids already, where do you use your "regular" stroller? I keep trying to think of somewhere I will go where we will really use it but can't! If I could come up with enough places I would still feel OK about springing for the Bugaboo :D But it just doesn't seem like we will.


----------



## daydream

melewen - I used bumgenius 4.0s with baby #1 and had a couple freetimes, which I preferred because I got so tired of stuffing the pocket diapers after they were washed. So with this baby, I will be selling all my 4.0s and stocking up on the freetimes. 

At night we used fitteds with a wool cover because he was leaking at night. 
https://www.planetbambini.com/sloomb-overnight-bamboo-fitted-obf/
https://www.planetbambini.com/babee-greens-wool-diaper-covers-1/

we used a regular step trash can with a liner: https://www.planetbambini.com/planet-wise-pail-liner/ and threw the liner in the wash each time we did a load.


----------



## daydream

For where we use the stroller, when the baby was wee I popped the carseat into the stroller frame pretty much anywhere we went because it was very easy, grocery store, shopping, out to lunch, going to the park, doctor office etc. I used it interchangably with the ergo, but the infant carseat was easier if we had driven somewhere and he was already in the carseat. Once DS was a little older I bought the Boba air, and that was convenient to put him in because I would carry it with me all the time in the diaper bag.
https://www.planetbambini.com/blue-boba-air-baby-carrier/

Once DS outgrew the infant carseat (by height) and was in the chicco nextfit convertible carseat, we kept the umbrella stroller in the car and that was our go to, esp for the mall or a quick walk somewhere. Otherwise if I'm going to Target, per se, he rides in the cart.


----------



## xLaura

Had my scan today they put me back 2 days so my due date is now 7th September. Everything was perfect, however they couldn't get a good picture because I was so dehydrated. I tried to drink water before hand but I kept throwing it all back up lol. Plus baby was all curled up and wouldn't move. Eventually after drinking some water (and keeping it down for long enough to get some measurements) we managed to get what we needed.

I was so worried before hand I was convinced something would be wrong simply for how sick I've been, I couldn't see how it could of grown with no food/drink for weeks, but it has :)

I'm staying team yellow this time - my oh isn't happy and wants to find out but he won last time and with this being my last baby I want it to be a suprise. From the start ive thought boy and from the scan today it was identical to my sons so I'm more convinced it's a boy anyway. I've always wanted 2 boys so I'll be happy with that, but I'd also like one of each so either way I'll be happy.


----------



## daydream

glad all is well, what a great profile scan pic!


----------



## melewen

daydream My head... it's exploding... I get so overwhelmed when it comes to diapers and strollers! So the Fitteds are essentially all-in-ones? What makes them different from AIOs? Love that liner idea.. definitely getting one of those. We were thinking of going with hybrid so we could use the disposable liners when we went out and whatnot but I know they are a bit more work than AIO's, just cheaper. No idea what to do

With the stroller I feel like yes maybe sometimes I will take the baby to lunch like that but for the most part we could get away with the Bob? Most of my friends plop the baby in the cart when they go shopping. I just wouldn't want to spend like $110 on a car seat frame when I could get a travel system for basically the same price.. right? The whole timeline of how things progress and how they grow and what they use is so foreign to me!


----------



## Sbmack

Mel, fitteds are like AIO's in that you just snap on, but they require a cover. I loved fitteds for the NB stage. I would've gotten more but my dh is kind of cheap and didn't want tons of different types of diapers. We have mostly prefolds (with thirsties covers) with Bumgenuis freetimes and pockets.

Yikesbaby!!! Twins!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## daydream

We used Flips and disposable liners whenever traveling, it's a great system. Sometimes whenever my wool covers were dirty I'd use a flip cover at night, because it was adjustable enough to fit over a fitted cloth diaper.

For the stroller, most people despise the travel systems because they are so bulky. I would use our BOB more but it's a monster and the umbrella stroller (or the frame whenever baby was in the infant carseat) was so small, didn't take up our entire trunk and super light to get in and out of the car.


----------



## melewen

Daydream what Bob do you have? My good friend here says hers like lives in her trunk and it's not that big


----------



## horseypants

Yikesbaby, huge congrats! 
M, I liked fitteds w covers for the nb stage as well. I'll try to get you some pictures when I make room on my phone :).


----------



## horseypants

Here's what I found that I really liked. These with a simple plasticky cover. 

https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/workhorse.html


----------



## littlejune

congrats yikesbaby!!


----------



## Sbmack

horseypants said:


> Here's what I found that I really liked. These with a simple plasticky cover.
> 
> https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/workhorse.html

Those are what I used too!


----------



## melewen

I just have no idea what to pick! There are so many options


----------



## xLaura

I've just ordered this for my LO. I'm so excited! 

https://www.clothingattesco.com/nightwear+slippers/f+f-born-in-2015-slogan-sleepsuit/invt/kl511097


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Yikes! Twins--so much fun!! :)


----------



## bebeautiful

Hi ladies!
Sorry I'm a little late to the party, but I was waiting for my "official" due date before joining. 

*I'm due September 30th and expecting twins!!*

Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!


----------



## aries_22043

bebeautiful - congrat on the twins. So our Sept group now has two mums that having twins. Yay.


----------



## YikesBaby

bebeautiful - We should be bump buddies!! I am due the 29th with twins! :)


----------



## YikesBaby

MamaBunny2 said:


> Holy cow Yikesbaby! That's awesome news! Did you get any photos?
> 
> I think your BnB name should be YikesBabies now :rofl:


I did get pics... but haven't had a chance to scan them in yet. I am still completely in shock. And a little depressed about needing to buy a minivan for our soon to be family of 5!!!


----------



## YikesBaby

melewen said:


> YikesBaby whoa!! Twins!! Was this your first ultrasound?
> 
> For all moms with kids already, where do you use your "regular" stroller? I keep trying to think of somewhere I will go where we will really use it but can't! If I could come up with enough places I would still feel OK about springing for the Bugaboo :D But it just doesn't seem like we will.

Whoa is right!!! Yep, first U/S. The tech was busy doing her thing and I said, "there's only one right?"... and she flatly responded, "Nope." I think I had a minor heart attack at that moment. Gulp.

With respect to the stroller Q - We use ours quite a bit. We have a fancy Uppababy Vista. When DD was tiny we used it with the bucket seat snap on attachment everywhere we went. Now we use it when we go for walks or if we go anywhere for longer days where we will want to carry a bunch of crap because the basket below is so nice and large... We have a REALLY NICE Uppababy G-Luxe umbrella stroller too... and it has it's advantages too since it's so compact. When we go shopping now she often sits in the cart or insists on being carried/walking... so we haven't used it as much as we should. 

Now I need a triple stroller.... or a double with skateboard attachment... :( *sniff :wacko:

Oh - and as for cloth... don't invest in a bunch of any one kind! I bought about 15 different kinds and found that the ones I really wanted to like just didn't fit DD. She has chunky thighs and a juicy bum and nothing fit quite right. I bought ones from $6 - $36 a piece... and the cheap ones actually worked best for us. We bought bamboo/hemp inserts for more absorbency and combine with one microfibre one (faster absorbing) which works well for a heavy wetter. For overnights I couldn't be bothered with prepped wool to go with the fitteds, so I use Huggies Overnights. I am a part-time green mom I guess. ;)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats Bebeautiful. Two twin mamas!! I have my first scan on Monday. Maybe I be joining you two &#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## mummy2_1

Twin mummies would u like me to put it on the op that ur having twins next t ur due dates??


----------



## ellahopesky

hi hope everyone is well! my due date has now changed from the 4th sept to the 5th sept! x


----------



## horseypants

Omg! Bebeautiful, congrats!!


----------



## babifever

Bebeautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Mummytoosh

Congratulations YikesBaby and Bebeautiful on the news that you are expecting twins! How exciting! xxx


----------



## YikesBaby

Sure Mummy2_1 :)


----------



## babydreams85

I bought the car seat and stroller today! Thank you to whomever suggested the Joovy tandem sit/stand, that's the one we decided to buy. I think DS will be happy with his options, and it won't be quite as heavy/bulky as a double. 

On another note, I'm ready to move on to a lime! The prune is so disgusting!


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> I bought the car seat and stroller today! Thank you to whomever suggested the Joovy tandem sit/stand, that's the one we decided to buy. I think DS will be happy with his options, and it won't be quite as heavy/bulky as a double.
> 
> On another note, I'm ready to move on to a lime! The prune is so disgusting!

lol I'm ready to move from a prune too lol


----------



## melewen

I'm with you! The prune looks like a shriveled organ of some sort.. Yuck. But um does anyone believe their 1.6" baby is the size of a lime?! Like... That is the tiniest lime I have ever seen! I used a strawberry (I measured and everything!) for this weeks photo. Get it together bump!


----------



## xLaura

Oh ladies when will my sickness end?

I literally cry everyday, I've never been so miserable in all my life. This is my last pregnancy and I wanted to enjoy every moment but I can't.

This last week I had a couple of days where I was keeping down one meal so I thought if was starting to ease, but then the last few days I've gone back to throwing every single thing back up. I'm so tired and got no energy at all. It stupid things like I really need a shower and wash my hair but I can't bring myself to do it, I've got no energy at all. 

I look at my 2 year old and it makes me so sad that I can't look after him. He did a poo on his potty earlier and as soon as I saw it I started heaving, and by time I got to the bathroom I was throwing up. He was looking at me asif he'd done something wrong and started hugging me, it broke my heart.

Also I've had the worst head for days now, I'm guessing it's cause I'm not drinking enough, or should I say keeping enough down. I just want to feel 'normal' again.

Sorry for the pitty party post, I just feel asif no one understands how I feel. My mums just phoned me and said 'you don't sound very happy what's up with you?' I've been this sick for the last 6 weeks, but my family still don't get it?


----------



## melewen

Laura I truly do not know how you feel but I just want to be hopeful that it will end soon.. As my nausea and fatigue were tapering off I had a few good days and I got so excited, but they were followed by much worse days! Hopefully that's what's going on with you and you'll find some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## littlejune

Yay for the multiples! So exciting!!

Haha ladies, the prune thing is so funny. Made my morning reading those comments. I didn't love it either- I think another site compared the baby to a kumquat which is much cuter. Also, melewen, I wonder that too. A teensy lime? A Key lime? Thinking of a lime gets my hopes up way too much because I think of something that fills my fist up. Don't think baby is that big yet haha.

Laura, I am SO sorry you're feeling so rotten. That's no fun at all. I started wishing before my bfp that since my crohn's attack last year where I threw up so much I would skip morning sickness. It seems to have worked out, but I can sort of understand the misery of feeling constantly sick. I really hope you feel better soon, and I'm sure you're still doing a wonderful job being a mommy to your 2 yr old. People don't tend to understand how debilitating being constantly sick is and how down it can make you emotionally. Hoping it clears soon.

So I caught a nasty cold about a week ago I cannot shake. While it's improving- I am still going through tissues like they are going out of style. My OB said if it's not gone within another week she would give me a z-pack. Sure is nasty, and making work hard but I feel guilty to call in a day because I know one day won't really cure it haha. Oh well.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats bebeautiful! More twins! :happydance:

My OH and I have been checking out bottles at the store. I want a good bottle for a breastfed baby. Any suggestions? We've looked at Playtex VentAire wide, Munchkin Latch, Tommee Tippee and my OH was eyeing up the Dr. Brown's wide neck bottles (he thought the vent straw inside was interesting).


----------



## daydream

babydreams - I suggested the joovy, so glad it will work for your family too!

mamabunny - we used the lifefactory bottles and DS was breastfed. We introduced at 4 weeks and DS had no problems going from breast to bottle, but each baby is different! Maybe someone else had more issues and has more input on that


----------



## daydream

This morning was the second time I puked up this same egg and cheese burrito I like to have for breakfast. It's the only specific food that's come right back up. Okay body I get the hint, I'll stop. :'(


----------



## melewen

Littlejune right?! I was SO jealous of all the 11-weekers a few weeks ago, I was like damn.. baby really goes through a growth spurt eh?! But alas. Last week I did a kumquat and this week a strawberry! I'm sorry but I am NOT doing an onion.. what is the Bump thinking?!

https://i.giphy.com/5yLgocCx6jGeHIpUCKQ.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl, my OH and I were talking about how much baby grows weekly right now and were impressed with it going from a millimeter a week to a 1/2 inch weekly growth! I then skipped ahead a few weeks and from week 20 to week 21 baby grows an estimated 4 inches! (according to TheBump)


​


----------



## melewen

Oh I know! But from like 1 inch to 3 inches from week 10 to 11? Lol. The bump even says baby is only 1.6", Im like where the heck are you guys buying your limes..


----------



## Sbmack

XLaura and all the others dealing with HG I'm so so sorry you're still feeling shitty!! I feel so lucky that I don't get sick. I had a stomach bug a few weeks ago and threw everything up. I can't imagine that being my daily existence. Hugs to you all!! Hope it goes away soon. 

Mamabunny, dd wouldn't take a bottle for a while. Dr. Browns was the first she'd take. Once she was good with that though she had no problem with any bottles. We pretty much just used the Medela bottles because we got some with the pump. 

Psa for all the first time moms or even second time moms that had their babies a few years ago.... Breast pumps are covered by insurance! I got a great Medela double electric pump free of charge. I did pay for a car adapter on amazon that wasn't included. I work out of my car so it was a necessity. It was pretty funny...I'd be driving down the road pumping.


----------



## choc

Laura, how long has it been since you have been seen? If you are throwing up every meal again and water, you should go back to the doctors. They need to keep trying you on different meds until they find something that works. I know your doctor wouldn't give you anything before, maybe you can go straight to the hospital now? I really think you shouldn't be left like this. You know the struggles I am having too, and they are not as bad as yours yet I keep going back every week and they try me on something else. I know that's hard when you aren't physically able to leave the house, maybe phone a doctor to come to you? I know mine does home visits. I am still feeling the same as you, I cry every single day. I think I have better support than you so though so I really feel for you. Pm me if you need to vent and have an online cry xxxxxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sbmack I just got a visual of you driving down the highway, jamming out to a song on the radio... with a double pump attached to your chest :rofl:

Cheryl I think they meant a key lime, not a regular lime perhaps?


----------



## Sbmack

I'm in the waiting room at my doctors waiting for an us. I'm nervous. I was just wicked shaky. I think it's because I was so busy at work though and didn't get a chance to eat lunch until 2:15. Feeling a little better now.


----------



## daydream

Sb - haha I've had a few driving down the road with the pump strapped on moments before. Once was before a 6am flight, so 4am I was driving down the thankfully dark freeway pumping before I had to make my flight. If anyone doesn't believe that being a mom is glamorous, well proof is right here!


----------



## melewen

Hahaha yes jyllian it must be a key lime! Those are pretty dern tiny.. mmmm.. now craving pie... what did you do to me?!

Sbmack good luck at the doc's! And uh eat something girl!! Also I read this article about why this chick pumps while she's driving and it was hysterical.. I cannot wait! Why not man?!

So I freaking finally found an easy way to take the bump pictures (that doesn't include freezing my bb's off in the ice and snow)! Thought I would share :)

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump3-small.jpg
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump-small.jpg

And a bonus happy shot because I know you were desperate for more photos of my poochiness!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump2-small.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Cheryl so cute! And now I feel like a fat cow :rofl: Yeah Bump should be more specific in their fruit and veggie titles "key lime" is way different than "lime"!


----------



## melewen

Girl you are like TINY. Plus you have had two before me, my uterus is like 

https://i.giphy.com/FRRK3vMJ4no52.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sbmack

I had to pump on an airplane with a young male coworker sitting next to me. The things we do for our kids...

Us went well!! Just one baby :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sbmack

I don't know why they're always sideways.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littleone1993

Yay! Just one is so exciting!

My bump looks muchhhhh bigger than that. I do want to take some nice bump pictures. I was planning on one a week but might do that once I get a little bigger!


----------



## Tristansmom

I don't know whether to feel lucky or sad - being super overweight (like 40 lbs) means my bump won't show for 2-3 more months - which is great because of work (I'm in line for a possible permanent position, which I REALLY hope I get because then I have a job to come back to after mat leave), but I also can't help feeling like I wish I looked pregnant - maybe then I'd FEEL pregnant instead of just super duper sick all the time.


----------



## melewen

I am SHOCKED that I am even showing. I mean I have a retroverted uterus and I'm only 11 weeks with my first! But apparently.. I still can't decide how MUCH I'm showing because I definitely gained like 15 pounds over the last 8 months or so bleh. :cry:

I was definitely bummed to think it would be another 6-7 weeks til I would show, so I know how you feel tristansmom!

Sbmack that is awesome!! Beautiful scan, but yes my photos always come out sideways especially on my phone!


----------



## Tristansmom

That's actually the one good thing - I haven't gained ANY weight this pregnancy :D Hoping I can keep it off until 3rd tri - recommended gain for someone as heavy as I is 10 lbs, so if I can keep it off till then I should be in the clear.


----------



## littlejune

love the bump and us pics! Tristansmom- I thought I wanted a bump too but now I'm getting one early and feel kinda embarassed. I feel like- I should not be showing so early- is all of the food I eat just sitting right by my belly button? Can that possibly even be baby???
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## YikesBaby

littlejune - I was showing at 13 weeks with #1... and definitely showing at 10 with the twins... I will post a bump pic soon. Don't worry, if you look at the bump threads you will see that there is Soooooo much variation in how we carry!


----------



## horseypants

xlaura and the sicki pregos. I'm sorry, ladies, and I am thinking of you!

Melewen, wow. So gorgeous! The bump, the fruit! I love it. Post that stuff in the facebook group too, I implore you! (And if anyone else wants to be added, please let me know ;). )

I'm still excited we have two sets of twinsies in this group. I was half thinking sbmack was gonna be twinsies too................congrats on the lovely one!

I am soooooo emotional lately. Does anyone watch the bachelor? I need some junk food tv tonight. Looking forward to it. :p


----------



## carebear1981

Since we're sharing bump pics, I took this yesterday at 10+1 :blush: I started out a lil pudgy to begin with :)
The infamous bathroom shot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150301_201658.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies, the bump pics are cute. I'm not showing, granted I already had a tummy lol. I'm plus size, so we will see when it starts. I can feel hard in my stomach and my dh says its super hard when I'm on top (tmi). Anywho getting super excited about my harmony results and nt scan on Wednesday.


----------



## littlejune

you look adorable carebear!! And babifever I am excited for you!


----------



## melewen

Can't wait for your results Babifever!!


----------



## babifever

I had a dream last night that my life was like the show "breaking bad". It was pretty annoying. Between that and peeing every hour! Lol. So hoping my results come in today, I'm tempting to call them. Lol


----------



## Sbmack

I feel like I'm showing already. Not really when I'm moving around and have 'normal' clothes on though. By the end of the day there is definitely a bump. I feel much bigger this time around. I lost two pounds since my first visit and was the same at my last two which were a month apart. I feel good about that. I'm hoping to keep my weight gain to 30lbs or under again this time. I didn't loose it all the first and I'm scared I won't loose it all again with this one. I'm just going to have to make time and figure out some exercises to do at home!

Horseypants, I'm also pretty emotional. I don't watch the Bachelor but I've been known to cry at commercials even :)


----------



## xLaura

Thanks for the support ladies I can guarantee on you lot to cheer me up :)

However ... Last night was the worst so far, I had a bath and after a few mins relaxing I felt myself going faint, so I quickly washed and got out and nearly passed out, so I went to the top of the stairs and shouted my oh and he came up and literally had to carry me to the bedroom to lie down as I was that weak. I lay down and then decided I was going to be sick so he had carry me back to the bathroom where I threw up. I couldn't even stand up to me sick I just kept flopping down the toilet haha.

Then I woke in the night with the worse migrane ever, I was crying, screaming I was in that much pain. My oh got me 2 paracetamol which ofc stayed down a whole 5 mins and then I threw them back up. We both couldn't sleep after that.

I was spose be going to the docs this morning anyway to get another sick note and see if there's anything eles they can do, but I couldn't see straight, I was so dizzy and couldn't actually stop being sick enough to get out of he house, so I'm going have to go tommorrow. 

Choc - I last went the docs last week where he gave me some other tablets to try but I can't keep them down, and the odd occasion I do manage they don't seem to help anyway. They won't admit me into hospital until I have ketones in my urine again, which I didn't have last week. As awful as it sounds I wish they would put me back in hospital that was the only time I've actually felt ok and whilst I was in there was the only day I haven't been sick.


----------



## Sbmack

XLaura, my friend was as sick as you for her last two pregnancies. They scheduled her to come in every day or every other day for an IV bag of fluids and vitamins. This time around she convinced them to put in a PICC (an IV line that's always in her arm and she can administer the fluids herself). It's the only way she's been able to get out of bed and feel normal. She's even been able to keep some food down most days. I really hope they do something more for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had a bout of excruciating pain on Friday. My OH was in the shower and I used the toilet... but when I got up I developed a sharp shooting pain in the middle of my chest/back. I could breathe in but could not breathe out. It was SO painful and scared me to death! I thought I might be having a heart attack? I made it to our bed and tried to lay down but the pain wouldn't go away. My OH hurried out of the shower and immediately Googled and read something about ribs and stuff moving as baby grows which can cause sharp pains. So we decided for me to try rolling onto my tummy on my body pillow and he would try rubbing and putting some pressure on my upper back near my spine where the pain was centering. After a minute or two of that I was able to breathe totally normal, like nothing happened :shrug: Not sure if the way I was sitting on the toilet caused something to move out of place or what... but so glad it went away!


----------



## Liammommy

Hi ladies! I've been horrible at checking back at this group :blush: 
great bump pics! 
I've been starting to feel a little better lately. My hubby had some time off work and entertained the boys, letting me sleep lots :haha: 
he went back to work yesterday (works away). So I'm glad I'm feeling better :) 

sorry xlaura that your feeling so crummy. I hope you can catch a break from the ms soon! 

I'm excited to hear your results babifever! 

I had a scan a few weeks ago and they bumped my due date to Sept 20th :) other than that, nothing too crazy my way. 

Hope They doesn't happen again mummabunny - that sounds scary. Glad it went away :hugs:


----------



## littlejune

eeek that's scary MamaBunny. I am so paranoid I would have webmd'd that so fast lol. Glad it seems to have been nothing. We sure do get some random aches and pains here and there don't we?

P.S Melewen- we're totally on the same TB S'15 board. Lol I'm Jensuzanne over there. This is probably a lot more common and less exciting than I think it is- but hi!


----------



## Liammommy

Just seen a few sets of twin in this group! How exciting! :)


----------



## melewen

Haha littejune that's too funny!! You were so right about that then, ha! :wave: I was just about to comment that your bump pic is adorable.. You're a FTM right? 

Laura I was going to suggest too trying to get an IV for home? I can't imagine what you're going through!


----------



## babifever

I gave in and called. Results still not in. They say it could take 10-14 days. Its only been 7.


----------



## melewen

Wehhhh! Don't they know we can't wait that long?!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Wehhhh! Don't they know we can't wait that long?!

my point exactly. I have a NT scan tomorrow at the maternal fetal specialist. Maybe they will be able to tell me, ha ha


----------



## Mummytoosh

Great bump pics ladies, thought I would show mine. Here's me at the weekend at 10 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Anyone want to play "am I showing?" with me, eh? 

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/IMG_5440.jpg

On the left we have 8-9 weeks.. and on the right, weighing in at one less pound, 11 weeks! Anyway, both were taken at the same time of day, no bloating involved. It seems early to show as a FTM but it feels different. It's like a bit hard and there's this sloping from my pubic bone up to my little bump area?


----------



## daydream

Xlaura - yes call your doctors and see if you can do outpatient IV fluids, that's what I did a few weeks back. Thinking of you today xx

Attaching my 10w bump pic. It's definitely popped out already. At night it's huge though that's all bloating.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## littleone1993

I got asked today if I was pregnant because apparently I'm ' standing differently'. 

I was like ermmmm ask me again in 3 days ( when im past 12 weeks) so think its safe to say she knows now!

However I was at work today (I'm an almost qualified midwife) and I gave in and used the doppler. Found the babies heartbeat straight away! I havent used it yet because there isn't enough research into how it affects the baby!


----------



## babifever

@mel i didn't notice the pop yet, but sometimes pictures dont show everything. Its coming though


----------



## babydreams85

My bump is huge! I was big with my son (I need to find my bump pics from that pregnancy), but this is ridiculous. I don't know if I can bring myself to post a pic yet lol


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> My bump is huge! I was big with my son (I need to find my bump pics from that pregnancy), but this is ridiculous. I don't know if I can bring myself to post a pic yet lol

really, wow


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone :wave: 

I've inlg just found this thread! My EDD is 18th September. 

Please can you add me to the front page?


----------



## knobby

It's been awhile since I posted. So many posts to read through! Congrats to the twin mamas, bebeautiful & yikesbaby! :) 

And yay for bump pics! I POPPED at 13 weeks exactly. Here's a pic from a couple days ago:

https://i60.tinypic.com/fy0acy.jpg


----------



## littlejune

@melewen, haha thank you. I am a FTM and I loved your ftm bump pics too. 

@babifever, I love how patient they assume we all are ;-)


----------



## horseypants

I'm loving all the bump pics but you wont be seeing one of me. I started out huge and now am already looking 30 weeks preggy pops.


----------



## melewen

Mine is definitely there, I've been feeling it all day and yesterday! Phew, pretty crazy!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Mine is definitely there, I've been feeling it all day and yesterday! Phew, pretty crazy!

well there you go


----------



## carebear1981

Bing28 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I've inlg just found this thread! My EDD is 18th September.
> 
> Please can you add me to the front page?

Hi Bing! Welcome and congrats!:) 
You might have to pm the op to get on the front page. She doesn't get on everyday and might miss ya!


----------



## babifever

carebear1981 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> I've inlg just found this thread! My EDD is 18th September.
> 
> Please can you add me to the front page?
> 
> Hi Bing! Welcome and congrats!:)
> You might have to pm the op to get on the front page. She doesn't get on everyday and might miss ya!Click to expand...

PM her


----------



## SparklesHeart

Right, going to attempt to post a bump pic (not that there's much to see!!)


----------



## SparklesHeart

14+1, baby 4!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150304_10_02_49_Pro.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## horseypants

Welcome, bing :). 

Has anyone taken the panorama or harmony blood tests? I might go early and do it today...... I'm 10+2


----------



## babifever

Just got the NT scan done where they look for down syndrome and other birth defects. They said there was extra fluid around the neck which means there is a 85% chance the baby has down syndrome, dwarfism, heart defect or genetic defect. The blood test I took last week will produce a 98% accuracy on either. Or I can do a Amino fluid test, where they stick a needle in your stomach, but it can cause death to the baby, its 100% accurate. I dont want to do that, so now we are just waiting on the Harmony results. Baby was moving around and heart rate still 179. Looked like he/she had my juicy lips, lol. Trying not to worry about the results, regardless we are keeping our baby.


----------



## melewen

:hugs: babifever. I know those scans can have a high false positive rate! My doc mentioned that when we were talking about whether we should do it or not. You're hoping to get your Harmony test results back today right?


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> :hugs: babifever. I know those scans can have a high false positive rate! My doc mentioned that when we were talking about whether we should do it or not. You're hoping to get your Harmony test results back today right?

the harmony test can take up to 14 days, today is day 8! I didn't call. I called yesterday. Dont want to annoy them again until tomorrow.


----------



## TTC First

*babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.

Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is. 

I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.


----------



## babifever

TTC First said:


> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.

hey hun, this far they only mentioned the Harmony test. Then they said they will have a better physical diagnosis on my next appt. I will be 15 weeks then. The chance is 85% based on what they seen today. I assume if the harmony results come back negative that would decrease the chance. But he said ultimately they will still follow the development of the baby. I didn't do any research, the possibility never even crossed my mind. I'm going to research now. I'm a little worried, but at a calm state.


----------



## babifever

TTC First said:


> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.

also did they do your blood work because of an ultrasound?


----------



## babydreams85

There are definitely a lot of false positive results for an NT scan babifever. I did it with my son, and am doing it again with this baby (on Friday), but more so to get a chance to see baby again than the test results. They are notoriously inaccurate according to the research I've seen. I would definitely put more stake into the blood test that you're waiting on. If that comes back high possibility, THEN I would consider the amnio. However, I'm like you, I am keeping this baby regardless...so the results really don't matter other than to be prepared. FXed that all is fine! 

Still no bump photos from me to share (I'm considering it :haha:), but I did take a video of my little beanie's heartbeat. :cloud9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlRPhmel2Hg


----------



## Mango

I love this !!! :rofl::rofl:



melewen said:


> Girl you are like TINY. Plus you have had two before me, my uterus is like
> 
> https://i.giphy.com/FRRK3vMJ4no52.gif


----------



## knobby

Babifever, I hope everything will be okay. The NT is the most basic screening. They set a threshold for the NT measurement and recommend further testing for those that go over it. Most babies will be within the normal range but some genetically normal babies go outside that range. It is a helpful screening but not 100%. Harmony is a lot more accurate, so it would definitely outweigh the NT screening.

I would take the amnio into consideration if the harmony results are poor. Just because I would want to be sure about what is wrong so special care can be given at birth (eg. If there is a heart defect or other issue that is life threatening, I would want the room to be prepared to take the baby to the NICU immediately).


----------



## Mango

I haven't been able to keep up with everything in the thread but glad to hear everyone is doing relatively well. And I see a few new members too, congrats ladies!! :flower:

*Babifever *I read your recent post. Just wanted to send some kind words your way and let you know we're thinking of you. I hope the blood work comes back ok. I've heard that a lot of ladies get false positives from the US. Keep us posted, glad you are remaining in good spirits, that the best way! :thumbup: I have mine on Friday this week (US and bloodwork same day).

My 'all day sickness' is beginning to ease a bit and I'm no longer vomiting everyday. I hope that is a sign that this phase is passing. The heartburn and indigestion are still sticking around.

Is anyone else having a lot of trouble sleeping. I find almost any and every position very uncomfortable as my tummy is so sore. It feels like all the muscles in my tummy are pulling constantly. I guess it's things making room but I'm not liking the feeling one bit coupled with multiple bathroom runs.


----------



## daydream

Mango - glad to hear your sickness is better! Mine is better today, was worse earlier this week. I did get some sublingual b6 and am taking half a unisom in the morning, so I'm not sure if me feeling better is because of that or because I'm just naturally getting out of the sickness period. Hopefully for both of us it continues to improve!

Also Mango, I got the leacho back n belly pillow and it has really helped support my belly while sleeping. if you don't have a body pillow you should look into it because it would probably help. 

babifever - like others have said I'll hold out hope for a more accurate harmony result. Knobby is correct in that there may be urgent surgeries needed upon birth depending on the defect, so I hope that you can get the answers you need, but maybe the 20w anatomy scan would cover those bases.


----------



## Mummytoosh

Babydreams85 that's a great heartbeat video. I heard mine for the 1st time tonight :happydance: It wasn't as loud as yours and the reader didn't pick up the heart rate but it was definitely baby. Hopefully it'll be more accurate as I get used to finding it. It's made me so happy! xx


----------



## xLaura

Well my mum ended up calling the emergency docs yday who admitted me straight into hospital. After 4 bags of fluids and some anti sickness injections I actually feel human again woooo. I've even managed to keep some food down today which is a bonus.

Fingers crossed it lasts till Tomoz as I'm hit ready to go back there again just yet haha.

On another note I'm loving all your bump pics, I'm overweight so I just look extra fat haha, but on the plus side I've lost over a stone so not all bad.


----------



## babydreams85

Ok--no laughing :haha:

Like I said I'm not skinny to begin with, so some of this is probably just fat, but I have already had a gazillion "how far along are you?" comments. When I answer they immediately ask, "is it twins???" 

Ya know, back at my very first ultrasound at 5 weeks, there were 2 gestational sacs. At my 6.5 wk one, however, only one baby was seen. I'm hoping for no big surprises on Friday :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6313.JPG
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littleone1993

Hey babifever. 

What you have to consider is will your baby having down's syndrome influence your decision on whether to continue with the pregnancy or not. If not then maybe the amnio isn't the best way to go and you can just prepare and ensure the baby gets a complete Down's syndrome check within the first 24 hours.

Right I have a bump picture. Just need to upload it to photobucket first!


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> Hey babifever.
> 
> What you have to consider is will your baby having down's syndrome influence your decision on whether to continue with the pregnancy or not. If not then maybe the amnio isn't the best way to go and you can just prepare and ensure the baby gets a complete Down's syndrome check within the first 24 hours.
> 
> Right I have a bump picture. Just need to upload it to photobucket first!

yes we would still keep baby


----------



## littleone1993

babifever said:


> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> Hey babifever.
> 
> What you have to consider is will your baby having down's syndrome influence your decision on whether to continue with the pregnancy or not. If not then maybe the amnio isn't the best way to go and you can just prepare and ensure the baby gets a complete Down's syndrome check within the first 24 hours.
> 
> Right I have a bump picture. Just need to upload it to photobucket first!
> 
> yes we would still keep babyClick to expand...

Sorry I need to take my midwife hat off. I do this all day every day. 

If you would keep the baby then would it be worth the miscarriage risk with the amnio? I know its only 1% nationally but each hospital have their own rates (The hospital I work at have a less than 0.3 % rate). 
At least you're aware of the risk and can still semi prepare for the possibility. 

However if you didnt have the amnio would that make you worry for the entirety of the pregnancy just in case?


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> Ok--no laughing :haha:
> 
> Like I said I'm not skinny to begin with, so some of this is probably just fat, but I have already had a gazillion "how far along are you?" comments. When I answer they immediately ask, "is it twins???"
> 
> Ya know, back at my very first ultrasound at 5 weeks, there were 2 gestational sacs. At my 6.5 wk one, however, only one baby was seen. I'm hoping for no big surprises on Friday :dohh:

ha ha babydream, I feel the same.


----------



## babifever

I said earlier I wasn't going to call, but I changed my mind. The nurse was like I was going to call earlier, but the doc was busy and she has to review the results.

Far most everything was negative for down syndrome or any other abnormalities tested. My question of concern is if this eliminates the possibility of heart defects....I assume that will be be monitored as baby grows. 

oh yea and its A BOY

*I bet my son a toy it was a girl, someone will be taking a toyrus trip.


----------



## littleone1993

Yay Babifever for a baby boy!!!
Are you the first one in the group to know?

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/GinevraMollyWotter/Mobile%20Uploads/20150223_082424_zpsygj3knxr.jpg

Lets just exclude the mess in my office!


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> Hey babifever.
> 
> What you have to consider is will your baby having down's syndrome influence your decision on whether to continue with the pregnancy or not. If not then maybe the amnio isn't the best way to go and you can just prepare and ensure the baby gets a complete Down's syndrome check within the first 24 hours.
> 
> Right I have a bump picture. Just need to upload it to photobucket first!
> 
> yes we would still keep baby Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I need to take my midwife hat off. I do this all day every day.
> 
> If you would keep the baby then would it be worth the miscarriage risk with the amnio? I know its only 1% nationally but each hospital have their own rates (The hospital I work at have a less than 0.3 % rate).
> At least you're aware of the risk and can still semi prepare for the possibility.
> 
> However if you didnt have the amnio would that make you worry for the entirety of the pregnancy just in case?Click to expand...

no its okay you asked. Well now that the results came back negative......
but if they were positive I definitely would not do the amino. Not with the risk. And the thought of a needle going in my stomach in depth freaks me out. I would just accept the abnormality and expect it.


----------



## littleone1993

Sounds like everything is working out :) I can't wait for my 12 week scan next wednesday!

Im really undecided whether to have the NT test or not. I wouldn't have the amnio but it would be nice to assess my risk. Although I know with being so young my risk will be lower anyway!


----------



## Tristansmom

After discussing it with my doctor, and with him knowing my stance on continuing the pregnancy regardless (unless there was a 100% fatal abnormality), we decided against the NT. I go for a maternal serum blood test after 15 weeks and if that shows any risk then we'll assess from there.


----------



## melewen

Babifever YAYAYYYYY!!!!!!! I saw your signature when I was catching up on the thread and I read the rest of it like wide eyed and so excited even though I already knew :D You were so convinced it was a girl right?! Now what if I have a girl.. won't we be backwards?! Lol. So happy to hear the Harmony results came back nicely. I hope you're feeling a bit more relaxed after getting them. Of course you will still have to monitor the heart issues but it's great to know that a lot of things are looking good

littleone and babydreams your bumps are so cute!!! In another forum these mean girls were like um none of you guys could possibly be showing it's ALL BLOATING. I was like good Lord, someone is hormonal.. obviously there is SOME bloating (for me at least!) but really girls?! Yall are definitely showing and I think I am too! It's like this weird hard bit.. I tried to suck it in a ton and couldn't make the bump disappear! Littleone we are almost exactly the same gestational age!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team blue babifever!!


----------



## littleone1993

melewen said:


> littleone and babydreams your bumps are so cute!!! In another forum these mean girls were like um none of you guys could possibly be showing it's ALL BLOATING. I was like good Lord, someone is hormonal.. obviously there is SOME bloating (for me at least!) but really girls?! Yall are definitely showing and I think I am too! It's like this weird hard bit.. I tried to suck it in a ton and couldn't make the bump disappear! Littleone we are almost exactly the same gestational age!

Melewen- my date has slightly changed so im the same gestational age as you i just dont want to change my ticker until my official 12 week scan! 

I think a bit of mine is bloating but im not very big usually so for me to be this big is not normal! I dont think i had a pop moment more of a grow slowly!


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey ladies!

Thought you might like to see my U/S. :)

I will catch up on everyone soon...
 



Attached Files:







Twins.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melewen

Yikesbaby I cannot even handle the double cuteness! Looks great 

Littleone what's your new EDD?


----------



## YikesBaby

Hey... I wonder if I should use my new adjusted due date... since I am expected to deliver at 37 weeks, I am now due Sep 8th. :)

I am loving the bump pictures ladies! 

*babifever* - So happy that you are able to stop stressing now. 
*melewen* - I love your itty bitty bump!! I wore maternity pants by 13 weeks with DD because I was absolutely showing... anyone who thinks it isn't possible is delusional!
*XLaura* - Hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## aries_22043

congrat babifever on your boy.


----------



## melewen

Yikesbaby hahaha yes it is small. But I still love constantly rubbing it like a super weirdo!


----------



## babifever

How to I join the fb group...


----------



## carebear1981

babifever said:
 

> How to I join the fb group...

Pm horseypants. She's the creator of the group


----------



## horseypants

Yep :). Pmed babifever. Yayyyyyyyy on your test results too!

Anyone who would like to be added to the fb group, pm me.


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats on team blue babifiver! 

Rose I read your PM and then forgot all about it :dohh: I'll add you on FB now :D

12 weeks today :happydance: Although NT scan isn't until next Thursday. 

I also have to have a GTT at 16 weeks because my mum has type 2 diabetes (she only got it last year so I didn't need it with my last pregnancy).


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats babifever, how.does everyone feel about having gender on the op??


----------



## xLaura

mummy2_1 said:


> Congrats babifever, how.does everyone feel about having gender on the op??

Yeah I think it will be nice to see how many girls/boys/yellows we have amongst us.

I'm staying yellow this time - so I won't know till September. Oh and also my due date has changed from the 5th to the 7th September :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Thanks xLaura. Silly old women q's how.do I make the pink,blue,yellow stork image lol


----------



## xLaura

: blue : :blue:
: yellow : :yellow:
: pink : :pink: 

No spaces between the dots and the word though.


----------



## babifever

mummy2_1 said:


> Congrats babifever, how.does everyone feel about having gender on the op??

I'm kool with it


----------



## dp6786

Hi im due 22nd september with my second baby, scan is on the 12th march! Cant wait!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sorry I've been MIA ladies my computer at work doesn't have WiFi/internet and I haven't been able to freely stalk BnB except from my phone which is way more difficult.

babydreams I think you look amazing and so adorable with your bump!!! 

babifever omigosh I've missed A LOT on this thread! Congrats on your BOY!!! :happydance: Hoping everything else comes back perfectly normal.

yikesbaby what an amazing ultrasound photo, that's so cool! Ahhhh twins!!!

AFM I had m 14 week prenatal checkup yesterday. I have gained over TWICE the recommended weight for first tri :wacko: but I'm sure it'll all even out once the Ohio weather warms up and I can be more active outside. I measured a week ahead, which is funny because baby's CRL measured a week ahead at my 12+1 volunteer scan :shrug: Got a good heartbeat this time because I held it together and didn't start crying :thumbup: BUT... baby wanted to play hide and seek with the doctor :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki9YHeirGCI


----------



## TTC First

babifever said:


> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.
> 
> also did they do your blood work because of an ultrasound?Click to expand...



No, it just seemed that it was what they did along with the ultrasound. It kinda sucks because I did the u/s at 12 weeks and the blood the same day. I have to wait till 16 weeks for the second blood then who knows maybe another week (17 weeks) to get the results. DH doesn't want to tell anyone that we are expecting till the results come back. Good thing I am not showing. lol


----------



## Sbmack

TTC First said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.
> 
> 
> also did they do your blood work because of an ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just seemed that it was what they did along with the ultrasound. It kinda sucks because I did the u/s at 12 weeks and the blood the same day. I have to wait till 16 weeks for the second blood then who knows maybe another week (17 weeks) to get the results. DH doesn't want to tell anyone that we are expecting till the results come back. Good thing I am not showing. lolClick to expand...

I had bloodwork done with the NT scan and have to do more at my next appt. I think it's just a formality and an extra line of testing to rule out any false negatives. I'm not concerned.


----------



## Sbmack

dp6786 Congrats and welcome!

Babifever, yay for team blue! I forget is this your first? Hope the rest of the test come back clean :)


----------



## TTC First

mummy2_1 said:


> Congrats babifever, how.does everyone feel about having gender on the op??

I think that's a great idea. Put me down for a yellow one. DH and I are dead set on not finding out what we are having. I just worry that a doctor or nurse will slip up one day.


----------



## babifever

Sbmack said:


> dp6786 Congrats and welcome!
> 
> Babifever, yay for team blue! I forget is this your first? Hope the rest of the test come back clean :)

2nd since 10 years, but first with my husband.


----------



## babifever

Sbmack said:


> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.
> 
> 
> also did they do your blood work because of an ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just seemed that it was what they did along with the ultrasound. It kinda sucks because I did the u/s at 12 weeks and the blood the same day. I have to wait till 16 weeks for the second blood then who knows maybe another week (17 weeks) to get the results. DH doesn't want to tell anyone that we are expecting till the results come back. Good thing I am not showing. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had bloodwork done with the NT scan and have to do more at my next appt. I think it's just a formality and an extra line of testing to rule out any false negatives. I'm not concerned.Click to expand...

was the first test similar to The Harmony? Not sure if I will do anymore blood work relating to the NT scan, but I know they are going to do another detailed ultrasound in 4 weeks.


----------



## Sbmack

TTCfirst, I really want to stay team yellow but I don't know if I have the willpower. I had an eye exam the other day and my optometrist said she was happy to be team yellow....that it's the reward for pushing :) I thought that was a good way to look at it. I will try and remember her words at the 20 week US.


----------



## Sbmack

babifever said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC First said:
> 
> 
> *babifever* I did a lot of research before doing my NT test (still waiting on the blood work). These tests are really controversial. There was one lady who said that she was given about an 80% chance of defect and everything was fine. She had a relative who was told that all was fine and their child ended up having Downs.
> 
> Your blood work hasn't come back yet right? Was it you that mentioned that you only have one set of blood work? They are sending me for 2 sets a month apart. Not sure what the difference there is.
> 
> I am sure the blood work will come back and adjust the numbers so show there is no issue.
> 
> 
> also did they do your blood work because of an ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just seemed that it was what they did along with the ultrasound. It kinda sucks because I did the u/s at 12 weeks and the blood the same day. I have to wait till 16 weeks for the second blood then who knows maybe another week (17 weeks) to get the results. DH doesn't want to tell anyone that we are expecting till the results come back. Good thing I am not showing. lolClick to expand...
> 
> I had bloodwork done with the NT scan and have to do more at my next appt. I think it's just a formality and an extra line of testing to rule out any false negatives. I'm not concerned.Click to expand...
> 
> was the first test similar to The Harmony? Not sure if I will do anymore blood work relating to the NT scan, but I know they are going to do another detailed ultrasound in 4 weeks.Click to expand...

I don't think so. They just did bloodwork along with my NT scan.


----------



## babydreams85

YAYYYYY *Babifever*!!! Congrats on your baby BOY! :D Glad to hear that the test results came back good as well!

*Yikes*, love the twin u/s! 

*Melewen*, that is so incredibly rude. I bet I can guess which board too lol. You most definitely are showing, and no one else has any right to tell you if you are or aren't. We are all 10+ weeks, it's not like we're posting bumps at 4-5 weeks and saying it's baby. What is wrong with people? 

*Mamabunny*, thank you! I'm betting you will have an August baby ;) 

*Laura*, I hope you're feeling better!!!

My NT scan is tomorrow and although I wasn't nervous at the beginning of the week...I am now! I think it's a deep set fear after having a missed m/c. You are always afraid you will see something horrible on the u/s. Baby's heartbeat is strong on my doppler and I'm sure everything will be fine...but I can't help the worry! Hopefully I have some cute little scan pics to share with you tomorrow :)


----------



## YikesBaby

So exciting ladies!!! 

At this point we are :yellow:! 

We were team yellow with DD and it was amazing. I really would like to do it again... as long as DH is on board. Imagine two surprises!!! :) (Although I guess if we find out if they are identical or not... it may just be one gender surprise). :)

My twinny bump is showing so much it's killing me to wait two more weeks to tell people... I've already told my BFF and family. I had to. They were so worried about my health because I kept making up fictional appointments. LOL

Anyone else desperate to tell???


----------



## littlejune

Babifever: really glad it seems like you got some great results from the test...and a little boy...awwwww!! I go back and forth on what I want, this is so sweet and makes me go to wanting a boy again haha.

Bumps: love 'em- so cute ladies. I thought my bump was much more sizeable than it is- am recovering from a pretty brutal stomach flu and now my tummy is much flatter. BUT I can still see my teensy uterus bump and you know what- even if it IS "bloating" as some ladies on a board Melewen and I are on, say it is- it's not normal bloat. It's not like we get this bloated on a normal day, so I say it's baby. Therefore, it's a bump. So today or tomorrow when I start eating normally and my bump returns, I will still call it a bump because I normally don't get that bloated without a baby in me. Rest my case ;-)


----------



## melewen

Haha! That's right littleJune!


----------



## TTC First

Sbmack said:


> TTCfirst, I really want to stay team yellow but I don't know if I have the willpower. I had an eye exam the other day and my optometrist said she was happy to be team yellow....that it's the reward for pushing :) I thought that was a good way to look at it. I will try and remember her words at the 20 week US.



I never thought of it like that, we just wanted a surprise. That will definitely make me push harder to find out what the sex is. Then again I am sure the pain will be motivation enough. lol


----------



## TTC First

Has anyone looked at those signature things that say how many days to go? Mine says I have 187 days to go (I'm 13 weeks). Doesn't that seem quick...just 187 days?


----------



## melewen

Ttc_first it's correct based off 40 weeks, or til your typical due date. Though the acerage baby comes after 41 weeks and 1 day! :) maybe I should start trying to convince myself my due date is one week later.. Hmmmmm


----------



## melewen

Oh and yes I needed a calculator to verify that.. Hahaha! Pregnancy brain, I can't even multiply anymore


----------



## babifever

Thanks everyone for the congrats 

Mel, sorry about the rudeness on the other boards! They suck!


----------



## melewen

Yeah they do suck! Not really, you guys just RULE!


----------



## littleone1993

Melewen- My new due date is the 21st! 
I would love to have a baby then because I have a family frien's birthday on the 16h and my brothers on the 30th so it would be in the middle. 

I'm edging towards a girl. I had a termination for medical reasons in August and genetic testing has since shown it was a boy so I would love a girl because I don't want this baby to be a replacement. Due date for that baby was on the 27th Feb so was a bit hard but slightly easier now I'm pregnant again. 

I think i'll have to find out just to prepare myself but what a lot of us in our NCT group do is find out, share with the group and then tell the rest of the family we don't know what it is. 
That way I get what I want and some gender specificy clothes and I also have that surprise for my family when the baby comes and when we're ringing round to tell them I've had the baby they'll all be asking what I had and I love unisex baby showers! 

I saw 4 magpies today though... slightly foreboding!

I'm going to get my tarot cards out later and have a little session with those. The problem is with angel cards when you're pregnant is Seraphina (the angel of family) comes up every time in the 'change' section which really clouds your reading!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Melewen, I had my DS at 38 wks, 5 days (my OBs dates) or 39 wks exactly (by my dates). So FTMs don't always go later ;)


----------



## melewen

Anyone feeling like Thor most days? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzIS_0iSJWY&t=97

Haha!

Littleone twinsiiiiiiies! I feel a bit ignorant but what does NCT mean..?


----------



## littleone1993

Melewen- NCT is a UK thing. Its the National Childbirth Trust. They run a lot of the antenatal classes (although they're private). 
Traditionally they have a reputation for being married mums who babywear, co-sleep, cloth nappy and attachment parent but the longer I work with them (I used to run mums and bumps group & run antenatal classes) the more I realise that isn't the case!

So basically a group of mums/ pregnant women who sit around, drink tea and eat cake when we meet up!


----------



## knobby

Cute bumps *babydreams *and *littleone*!

Congrats on the good news *babifever*! What a relief it must be! :)

*Mamabunny*, when I listen with my doppler I hear those same random whooshing by sounds and figured it was the baby moving its arm or something. It's nice to hear your dr confirm that! Is the dr officially going to move your due date a week earlier?

*Melewen*, that puppy was too cute! And yeah, I don't want to move when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## YikesBaby

*Mamabunny *& *Knobby *- The wooshing sounds are one of two things... you blood moving through your arteries... or your gut contracting. :) Perfectly normal but sounds weird.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My doctor said he wouldn't change anything until my dating/gender scan at around 22 weeks. 

The steady woosh I hear was my heartbeat, doctor had even mentioned that when searching for baby. I _read_ that the side your placenta is on will have a much stronger woosh sound because of the blood flow through the placenta :shrug:


----------



## knobby

YikesBaby said:


> *Mamabunny *& *Knobby *- The wooshing sounds are one of two things... you blood moving through your arteries... or your gut contracting. :) Perfectly normal but sounds weird.

I've heard both gut sounds and my own arteries while using the doppler. This is different though. It's a whole different sound. Sort of like when you rub the end of the probe with your finger. It is random and quick and is not steady like placenta/artery sounds. And a lot different than bowel sounds. Also, I can tell when the baby moves because the baby will move away from where the probe is pointing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had quite a few quick jolt noises, like something tapping or rubbing the doppler quick. Doctor said it was baby moving and sure enough when it happened he would lose the heartbeat lol


----------



## Mango

babifever said:


> I said earlier I wasn't going to call, but I changed my mind. The nurse was like I was going to call earlier, but the doc was busy and she has to review the results.
> 
> Far most everything was negative for down syndrome or any other abnormalities tested. My question of concern is if this eliminates the possibility of heart defects....I assume that will be be monitored as baby grows.
> 
> oh yea and its A BOY
> 
> *I bet my son a toy it was a girl, someone will be taking a toyrus trip.

Babifever glad to hear the results came back negative!! :happydance: Congrats on being team blue. So undecided about finding out.

Does anyone else know what they are having already?


----------



## Tristansmom

Finally got around to updating my tickers - doc moved my due date up to Sept 11. :)


----------



## melewen

Littleone um sounds awesome, can I come?! Haha

I don't know what I"m having yet but I have a feeling of what we might be popping out.. what does everyone else "think" they're having?! If you don't know already


----------



## daydream

I won't know until April 1st or 2nd depending on when I get get the gender scan scheduled. I can't waaaait. Though at the moment I'm more excited for our NT scan next Weds. Really just can't wait to see baby and then finally be able to announce!

I've gotten so used to taking my b6 and zofran under my tongue that I just popped another peppermint but tried to stick it under my tongue too lol. Thankfully I've felt much better yesterday and today. Dare I say I'm coming out of the 1st trimester fog? *knock on wood* I was actually able to eat a SALAD at lunch today! :munch:


----------



## littleone1993

Urgh. 

I'm working tomorrow. Because I'm only an almost qualified midwife I've been working at a race course but they don't know im pregnant yet. However I'm supposed to be working next wednesday when I have my 12 week scan. 

I know they have to give me the time off but I dont want the manager to be arsey with me :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl both my OH and I are convinced we're having a girl :baby: Mostly because we wanted a boy so badly, but also my OH is certain because of the high FHR. I'm thinking probably girl too because when I look at my scan photo of baby's side profile, all I see is HIM - his chin, nose and juicy lips - and I've noticed that my son favors me but my daughter favors her dad so I'm thinking this may be a case of daughter resembling daddy again :shrug: Also I'm thinking my placenta is on the left side which is supposed to be a good indicator of a girl I believe, however, a majority of my gender tests point towards boy...


----------



## melewen

Were both your kids' FHR's high? My mom said both ours were high BUT we're both girls! Mine was 159 at 7 weeks and placenta is on the right... Otherwise I feel like 10"% boy! Do you know when you'll find out? It might be just a trait you pass on with how your kids favor their father but my sisters-in-law kids are opposite! Her daughter is like her mini me. Then again my good friends daughters look more like their dads.... Mystery!!


----------



## daydream

My son had high FHR so I don't think that one is very reliable. This is the first time I've done Ramzi theory and my placenta is left, (girl) so we will see at my scan. I don't have strong inclinations and we want either so it's hard for me to guess. My son thinks it's a sister though :)


----------



## Mango

Just had my scan for down syndrome and the US results came back in the 'normal' range. The blood work results will take a week they said. Lil one was sleeping so the tech told me to cough a few times and that work baby up surprisingly... Was a little funny.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have no idea what the FHR rate was for my previous pregnancies :shrug: I didn't pay as much attention as I am now. I get alot of "your daughter looks just like you!" comments but when I look at her I see her dad's nose, chin with dimple, eyes and complexion. She def has his attitude as well :dohh:

Mango that's great news! I bet whenever I sneeze it wakes up my LO :laugh2:

I feel like I can't base the gender off the FHR, esp when there's so many other possibilities to look at and they mostly point to BOY. If for some strange reason it happens to be a boy I know my OH will be over the moon and that will make me so happy!


----------



## babydreams85

Well I had my scan today and all looks good. NT measurements are normal, heart rate is 173bpm, and baby was extremely active (kept doing flips lol). I wish I had better pics...the two I have are blurry because baby wouldn't cooperate. I'm 90% sure I saw the nub, and it was horizontal. Skull sort of looks like my DS but maybe more narrow? Hard to tell though without a clear picture. So I guess it's just waiting for another 5 LONG weeks now!!! Gender scan April 10th!


----------



## babydreams85

Oh and I think my DS had a HR of 159-162 at this stage, so this one seems a little higher...but who knows???


----------



## MamaBunny2

How exciting! 5 more weeks! I was thinking I'd have my dating/gender scan somewhere between April 15th and 29th but my OH corrected me saying the doctor said anywhere from 22-26 weeks! :saywhat: That seems awfully late, especially 26 weeks! My scan with my DD in 2004/5 was - let me do the math quick - at 21+7 so I suppose 22 would be about right but I'm so impatient :brat: My friend that's 2 weeks ahead of me is getting her scan at 21 weeks I think. That'd put me around April 21st. They didn't schedule me for that at my recent appointment but I hope they do at the next which is on April 1st.


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl both my OH and I are convinced we're having a girl :baby: Mostly because we wanted a boy so badly, but also my OH is certain because of the high FHR. I'm thinking probably girl too because when I look at my scan photo of baby's side profile, all I see is HIM - his chin, nose and juicy lips - and I've noticed that my son favors me but my daughter favors her dad so I'm thinking this may be a case of daughter resembling daddy again :shrug: Also I'm thinking my placenta is on the left side which is supposed to be a good indicator of a girl I believe, however, a majority of my gender tests point towards boy...



My son has been high at 179 for weeks, so high doesn't matter. He is always on my left side. 

* my first son used to be pretty low. Not sure which side. It was 10 years ago but FHR was always low.


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Were both your kids' FHR's high? My mom said both ours were high BUT we're both girls! Mine was 159 at 7 weeks and placenta is on the right... Otherwise I feel like 10"% boy! Do you know when you'll find out? It might be just a trait you pass on with how your kids favor their father but my sisters-in-law kids are opposite! Her daughter is like her mini me. Then again my good friends daughters look more like their dads.... Mystery!!

Mel they say high is girl, low is boy. But like I was saying my son is high and I'm on the left. So I dont think the FHR is a good factor. I will say I've been craving salty/sour stuff which is consistent with my first (son). My friend is having a girl and she's been craving sweets. What are you craving?


----------



## melewen

Babifever do you see the placenta attached on the left side of photos? Or the right?


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever do you see the placenta attached on the left side of photos? Or the right?

I know because of what the ultrasound techs keep saying. They talk while there doing it and always check my right because that's were my forbids are. She says, okay now I'm moving to the right... I can't tell from the pictures....or never cared too. Explain?

I've had 7 ultrasounds already...

actually 8!


----------



## melewen

Wait, they say baby is where? On your left?

And yeah I think FHR is probably more hereditary than anything, possibly, like a lot of other things in pregnancy. I am craving sweets all the time though!


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Wait, they say baby is where? On your left?
> 
> And yeah I think FHR is probably more hereditary than anything, possibly, like a lot of other things in pregnancy. I am craving sweets all the time though!

yes baby is on left.....? What, what? Lol. 

maybe your having a girl <3


----------



## MamaBunny2

I think babifever was referring to the baby side as on the left then they move to the right, if I'm reading that correctly? Hey I am craving salty too... and sour! I craved sweets with my DD like Oreos and chocolate cake with hot fidge. That stuff sounds gross to me now. Maybe it's a sign...


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> I think babifever was referring to the baby side as on the left then they move to the right, if I'm reading that correctly? Hey I am craving salty too... and sour! I craved sweets with my DD like Oreos and chocolate cake with hot fidge. That stuff sounds gross to me now. Maybe it's a sign...

yes my placenta is on the left side, which they say is a girl indicator . But I'm having a boy. I know I'm on the left because I listen to the ultrasound tech, and after she looks at the baby, she always says "okay now I'm moving to the right". I've been having both internal and external ultrasounds. There usually pretty detailed because their monitoring my 2 forbids and remember I had a small hemorrhage. The hemorrhage has appeared to disappear they say, and spotting has stopped, thank God.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh babifever now I just don't know what to believe I'm having?!?! :wacko: The next month and a half or so is going to draaaaaaagggggg :brat:


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Agh babifever now I just don't know what to believe I'm having?!?! :wacko: The next month and a half or so is going to draaaaaaagggggg :brat:

I'm going to say boy for you, lol, just because of the salt/sour.


----------



## mummy2_1

My scan technician said something similar I.just thought my bladder was further over that side and that's why she got a clearer view on my left.


----------



## babifever

mummy2_1 said:


> My scan technician said something similar I.just thought my bladder was further over that side and that's why she got a clearer view on my left.

I didn't think about it like that, but I'm going to ask. I have another ultrasound in 4 weeks....


----------



## Liammommy

current baby on top (8+4 weeks) / DS2 on bottom (7weeks) 

speaking of scans - I'm curious what this one will be. My ds2 villi was on the right (left on pic). This one's villi is on the left (right on pic). I'm dying to find out if this one is a girl :haha: 
I didn't get an early scan with ds1, so don't have that to compare. 

I booked a private gender scan in April - I'm so impatient :blush:

(I'm not sure if the image will work, I don't know to upload)


----------



## melewen

Wow babifever that's so interesting! Supposedly Dr. Ramzi was 97% accurate BUT I read all the time women who prove it wrong. It's all just out there to torture us while we wait :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Babifever will you post your earliest u/s? I remember seeing it but can't find it


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Babifever will you post your earliest u/s? I remember seeing it but can't find it

go here page 1 https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...can-5-weeks-need-positive-stories-please.html


----------



## melewen

Wow! That is so nuts! Baby is so clearly on the left.... oooh... interesting....


----------



## shellideaks

This was my scan with DD at 6+3 and then at 7+1 with this baby. Both on the left and I have a feeling it's another girl. I will be getting a gender scan at 16 weeks.


Spoiler


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150130_092641_zps0hxhzkbz.jpg


----------



## babifever

Please go to this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ried-minds-pics-hgc-fhr-etc.html#post35047177


----------



## littlejune

babifever said:


> Please go to this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ried-minds-pics-hgc-fhr-etc.html#post35047177

totally participated! I think this is a great idea, I've noticed the first tri board can get really full of worrying moms- which is understandable. I posted a thread about not having many symptoms right before I saw you had posted this. Great idea, and a good way to help other moms ease their minds before their ultra sounds and doctor's visits.


----------



## babifever

littlejune said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> Please go to this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ried-minds-pics-hgc-fhr-etc.html#post35047177
> 
> totally participated! I think this is a great idea, I've noticed the first tri board can get really full of worrying moms- which is understandable. I posted a thread about not having many symptoms right before I saw you had posted this. Great idea, and a good way to help other moms ease their minds before their ultra sounds and doctor's visits.Click to expand...

thanks, I wish it was created when I was losing my mind.


----------



## littlejune

No kidding!


----------



## babydreams85

From what I understand of Ramzi theory (and I have been doing a TON of research on it and comparing early pics with CONFIRMED gender). First of all, a lot of people do it wrong. For transvaginal u/s you would hold the picture against your belly and those sides are correct (left is left, right is right), BUT a lot of people say the sides are correct when simply looking at the photograph. It's not--you have to put it against your belly because YOUR left is left, YOUR right is right. Hope that makes sense. For abdominal it's the other way, hold it against your belly and it's opposite sides (OR it's the correct sides when holding the picture up). Also, it ONLY works between 6 and 8 weeks. After that the placenta begins to move and it's no longer accurate. 

When looking at it this way the gender seems to be correct most of the time. The problem is that there's a margin of error with the sonographer. If she/he flips the photograph for any reason, then it won't be correct. Of course there are also babies that don't follow this theory and are in the 3%. It was correct for my DS, when holding his 6 wk u/s picture up to my belly he is on MY right side, and is a boy. This baby is on the top in the u/s pic, but the placenta seems to go around to my left side. Also, I know that I ovulated from my left this time (confirmed via u/s due to luteal cyst), and ovulated from my right with DS. So this baby should be a girl if Ramzi theory holds true. We shall see :) 

Of course this is only a theory, and Ramzi (by the way) is/was not a medical doctor. However, by looking at confirmed gender ultrasounds I think I've finally figured it out. 

Babifever that DOES appear to be your left side, if I'm looking at the picture correctly and your sonographer didn't flip the image. So, yours would be in the 3% ;)


----------



## babydreams85

Picture to help
 



Attached Files:







tilted_us_zps6f0cda11.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Babydreams I thkught with a transvaginal, right in the photo is right in the uterus for a transvaginal and right in the photo is left in the uterus for abdominal. thate what I read at least? It looks like babifevers is correct if that's true since hers looked like a girl Ramzi theory using the transvaginal-fidelity abdominal-infidelity theory?


----------



## melewen

I think that picture is abdominal at least from the thread it's on. Ahh! So confusing!


----------



## babifever

At the end of the day, it's just a theory


----------



## melewen

True :) but I am basically obsessed with trying to accurately predict :lmao: the crazy from ttc had to go somewhere right?!


----------



## shellideaks

Both the pics I posted above are transvaginal ultrasounds and both are on my left side. Only 4 more weeks to see if it's another girl!


----------



## knobby

Ramzi theory has been debunked. Here is a link to a study that disproved it: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/uog.8569/full


----------



## babydreams85

I have looked at SO many threads, sites, etc. and it seems like the ones that ended up accurate are following the transvaginal is the woman's actual LEFT and actual RIGHT, meaning you would have to hold the pic up to your belly. If just looking at the picture, then it would actually be reversed, and most predictions were wrong that way. This is just from my collection of data, and it holds true to the verified gender ultrasounds I have seen. But again, yes, just a theory, and probably not particularly accurate if you calculate the confusion and margin of error. Everyone seems to be confused about it lol


----------



## babydreams85

So that study is essentially proving that the "nub theory" is much more accurate than Ramzi. I can definitely believe it. 

In that case, I saw one good nub shot during my ultrasound, and it was horizontal. So that theory still says girl for me. Guess I will find out in a month :p


----------



## babifever

babydreams85 said:


> I have looked at SO many threads, sites, etc. and it seems like the ones that ended up accurate are following the transvaginal is the woman's actual LEFT and actual RIGHT, meaning you would have to hold the pic up to your belly. If just looking at the picture, then it would actually be reversed, and most predictions were wrong that way. This is just from my collection of data, and it holds true to the verified gender ultrasounds I have seen. But again, yes, just a theory, and probably not particularly accurate if you calculate the confusion and margin of error. Everyone seems to be confused about it lol

my initial answer was not even based on the ultrasound pic though....i was going by what the ultrasound tech said as well as the feeling of the internal Doppler, it was to the left lol.


----------



## melewen

Aw man! No nub for me.. we aren't going to have another ultrasound 'til the anatomy scan!


----------



## melewen

Oh and wanted to share my super weird food blog announcement video with you all - had to make a pickle sundae naturally :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt7GlsWCwUM


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Aw man! No nub for me.. we aren't going to have another ultrasound 'til the anatomy scan!

have you posted it yet?


----------



## melewen

Posted what babifever?


----------



## YikesBaby

BTW - Nub and skull theory was 100% correct with my DD. :)


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Posted what babifever?

ultrasound pic


----------



## melewen

Oh yes, the one from 7 weeks. Everything is on the right in the photo. Transvaginal. Was told that meant on my right side as well not so sure anymore!


----------



## littleone1993

I thought we were supposed to stop being sick at 12 weeks. Ive just started all ovrr again. Last night was awake from about 11; 30 pm to half 1am just being sick. Today i tried to make food and as soon as i smelt it i three up. 
Im still taking my anti-sickness drugs. It makes me wonder how bad my sickness would be without it. 

Im so excited for my scan on Wednesday!!! Just want it over with so i can announce it to everyone. I know its silly but all of my family know but not many of my friends do.


----------



## carebear1981

melewen said:


> Oh and wanted to share my super weird food blog announcement video with you all - had to make a pickle sundae naturally :D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt7GlsWCwUM

AHHH that's so cute!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Love it Melewen!!


----------



## Sbmack

melewen said:


> Oh and wanted to share my super weird food blog announcement video with you all - had to make a pickle sundae naturally :D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt7GlsWCwUM

So cute! Now I want an ice cream sundae though!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! I've been MIA due to severe nausea and dehydration. I think its finally starting to subside! I feel like I've missed so much!!! Boooo!

Ive been reading the gender theories. Craving sweets a lot. My dr told me that the placenta is on the left side. But I think that was at 12 weeks, so too late? Lol i don't have a nub shot, but he did give me a pic of the babies gender area....what do you think? This was at 12 weeks 5 days 
I https://i59.tinypic.com/20t43na.jpg


----------



## babifever

Grateful365 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA due to severe nausea and dehydration. I think its finally starting to subside! I feel like I've missed so much!!! Boooo!
> 
> Ive been reading the gender theories. Craving sweets a lot. My dr told me that the placenta is on the left side. But I think that was at 12 weeks, so too late? Lol i don't have a nub shot, but he did give me a pic of the babies gender area....what do you think? This was at 12 weeks 5 days
> I https://i59.tinypic.com/20t43na.jpg

looks like a boy to me! Glad your feeling better


----------



## babifever

I keep having dreams that I'm at a fair, but everytime something's happens that stops me from eating! This time it rained! I really want some fair food, candy apple especially! Funnel cake! A hot dog! Some greasy fries! O my goodness!


----------



## littleone1993

I'd say most likely a boy!!!

I think i've decided im going to find out at 20 weeks. But keep it between me and my husband. It can be a surprise for everyone else!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Littleone I would love to do that too but I'm too scared my DH will accidentally give it away.... Hes not great with secrets! Lol

Babi lol! You need to cure that craving girl!!! 

AFM I agree it looks like a boy but the Dr said it was way to early to tell. My gut is still saying girl even though the photo very much looks like a boy. :wacko:


----------



## Mango

littleone1993 said:


> I thought we were supposed to stop being sick at 12 weeks. Ive just started all ovrr again. Last night was awake from about 11; 30 pm to half 1am just being sick. Today i tried to make food and as soon as i smelt it i three up.
> Im still taking my anti-sickness drugs. It makes me wonder how bad my sickness would be without it.
> 
> Im so excited for my scan on Wednesday!!! Just want it over with so i can announce it to everyone. I know its silly but all of my family know but not many of my friends do.


LittkeOne, I'm at 12 weeks and my sickness eased slightly for a few days bu is now back with a vengence. My breakfast had no chance :nope: I find looking at my US pics helps and also I try to let my family know I'm not having a good day so that they understand. 

I hope you feel better soon, I understand the frustration :growlmad:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Way to crush our hopes and dreams on the Ramzi theory Knobby! :laugh2: Yikesbaby what is the skull theory? I must investigate!


----------



## littleone1993

Grateful365- I was worried about that too but for us its deeply personal. My OH isn't actually going to be at the 20 week scan with me so we're going to get the sonographer to write it down and open it together :) It will be so nice to have our own little secret because everyone has known we were pregnant quite early on because of my sickness. 

Mango- It seems to come and go but when it comes its very evil!!! It makes me not want to eat!


----------



## Sbmack

One of my best friends keeps saying she has to know. She's trying to convince me to get the sonographer to write the gender down and let her open it. Then she and my other friend can plan a surprise gender reveal for me. I won't know when it will happen. That could be fun.


----------



## babifever

Sbmack said:


> One of my best friends keeps saying she has to know. She's trying to convince me to get the sonographer to write the gender down and let her open it. Then she and my other friend can plan a surprise gender reveal for me. I won't know when it will happen. That could be fun.

this sounds kool


----------



## babydreams85

I don't think skull theory is particularly accurate either Mamabunny, but nub theory is supposed to be a good indicator at 11-13 wks.


----------



## babydreams85

Grateful365 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA due to severe nausea and dehydration. I think its finally starting to subside! I feel like I've missed so much!!! Boooo!
> 
> Ive been reading the gender theories. Craving sweets a lot. My dr told me that the placenta is on the left side. But I think that was at 12 weeks, so too late? Lol i don't have a nub shot, but he did give me a pic of the babies gender area....what do you think? This was at 12 weeks 5 days
> I https://i59.tinypic.com/20t43na.jpg

Still a little early because both genders can have swollen parts/nubs at this point, but I'll guess boy :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Skull theory is - if you're having a boy, skull will look larger and squarer. If you having a girl, the skull shape will be rounder. A squarer jaw is also said to indicate a baby boy. That, combined with nub, helped me to guess my DD at 12 weeks. We stayed team yellow but I was 100% certain. :)


----------



## babifever

YikesBaby said:


> Skull theory is - if you're having a boy, skull will look larger and squarer. If you having a girl, the skull shape will be rounder. A squarer jaw is also said to indicate a baby boy. That, combined with nub, helped me to guess my DD at 12 weeks. We stayed team yellow but I was 100% certain. :)

not sure the skull theory is true...


----------



## YikesBaby

It's all really wives tales... only seeing between those legs gives you true answers! :)


----------



## babifever

YikesBaby said:


> It's all really wives tales... only seeing between those legs gives you true answers! :)

or a DNA, lol. But yea very very true, all theories and wives tells.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Are the weeks dragging by for anyone? I just want to be twenty something weeks already!! (though I'm sure I felt the same when I was single figures wanting to be in the teens!) also, I really don't have much of a bump. In the evening I have a bloat bump (attractive!) but flat as a pancake by morning. Then it just grows from lunch onwards. I thought as this is no 4 id be showing by now?!
Arghh, moan moan moan. Feel sorry for my office buddy today!!


----------



## Mummy.kt

Hi Ladies, Hope your all ok? 

Im due 6/9/15.

My pregnancy hads been ok, feel more poorly than I did with my DS, had a couple of scares with bleeding but all in all its going well :)


----------



## YikesBaby

*Sparklesheart *- It couldn't be going any slower!!! My NT scan is a week today and I am going crazy it's taking soooo long. My last one was a blur. After she said there were two I went blank and didn't ask any questions. This time I am dying to ask stuff. 

As for showing - I am trying really hard to hide my twin bump but it's not easy at all! I showed early with DD and this time I don't have a hope! I am already in mat pants and wearing lots of baggy sweaters. Can't wait to announce after scan and be able to let the bump hang out. ;)

Anyone else feeling like it's all maybe just a dream? Apart from being exhausted my sickness has attenuated and I am wondering if everything is okay in there!

Plus - I NEED to increase my protein intake/improve my food choices but I am struggling so much. All I crave is carbs, carbs, carbs!!! :wacko: Anyone have easy but flavourful protein-rich meal ideas???

Finally - how are we supposed to de-stress? All of the multiples books I am reading say I need to reduce my stress levels... but I've been working INSANE hours and have a toddler. And now I have sooo much on my mind that needs to get done before our family massively expands. Does this constant stress level worry anyone else?? Not to mention, being sooo pooped. :sleep::coffee::sleep:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes I feel ya on the stress! I worry about baby because I've been nothing but stressed out during this pregnancy. I work full time, have two children and my OH and I are remodeling the downstairs "family room" (it's s split level home) into a bedroom for him and I in order to make room for baby. We are right in the middle of renovations and it doesn't stop there... once OUR room is done we are then moving my daughter into my son's room, my son into what will be our old room and the baby will be in my daughter's room. So all three rooms are being painted and all the furniture is getting moved around :wacko: I also have some flooring to install downstairs outside our new bedroom as well as paint and install baseboard. My OH quit his job and this is is second week unemployed... we have a mortgage to pay plus all the utilities and of course the renovations cost money as well. I cannot wait to get this all behind us and I plan on relaxing by starting and working on a pregnancy scrapbook (I've made one for each of my other two) as well as FINALLY going out with my OH and making a registry and getting some furniture for the nursery. We have a pool and I will most definitely be laying in there when the weather heats up this summer! For me, the weeks seem to FLY by most likely because I've been super busy. I want to relax and enjoy this pregnancy and I haven't had much of a chance to do that yet :nope:


----------



## carebear1981

yikesbaby- if u aren't lactose intolerant, cottage cheese with fruit or honey or peanut butter contain protein. That's actually my cravings. I feel good about that protein intake since I haven't been big on eating meat. Last night was the first time in awhile that I was able to have meat. I couldn't resist, the meatballs smelled amazing!


----------



## babifever

Hwy ladies, sounds like you all are pretty busy. I'm home all day with no job so things are going extremely slow. Wonna trade? 

I am 12 weeks today, so 1 more week and I'm in the second trimester.....right.


----------



## Sbmack

I feel like this pregnancy is going faster than the last. I'm almost 14 weeks and feel huge. I told an account I was pregnant yesterday and she said 'oh it looks like it'. Wah wah. I hate this in between stage where you're bigger than normal but don't really look pregnant. I've started to just tell everyone so there's no wondering if I'm pregnant or just gained a lot of winter weight. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mmmmm cottage cheese!!! I love Greek yogurt... especially the one with honey or raspberry fruit!

Babifever I believe weeks 1-13 is first tri, 14-26 is second and 27-40 is third :shrug: I think it depends on how you choose to count really.

Sbmack I know how you feel. My first bump photo I posted to Facebook people were like 'Whoa... twins?'. Ha... and I look at my weekly bare belly photos and feel like I just look flabby.


----------



## Mango

Sbmack said:


> I feel like this pregnancy is going faster than the last. I'm almost 14 weeks and feel huge. I told an account I was pregnant yesterday and she said 'oh it looks like it'. Wah wah. I hate this in between stage where you're bigger than normal but don't really look pregnant. I've started to just tell everyone so there's no wondering if I'm pregnant or just gained a lot of winter weight. :)

Sbmack I hate the in between stage as well. I've been relying on long shirts to cover up the top of my "unzipped and unbuttoned" pants. I think most people just feel I've gained some weight or may bee secretly wondering...lol I'll let them keep guessing until it's obvious. Definitely need to sort out thihs pants issue soon... i'm sure though the extra breeze is nice haha :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mummy.kt said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope your all ok?
> 
> Im due 6/9/15.
> 
> My pregnancy hads been ok, feel more poorly than I did with my DS, had a couple of scares with bleeding but all in all its going well :)

Mummy I read your due date as being June 9th :dohh: I was like wow she's pretty far along! And then I looked at your ticker and realized what I had done :laugh2: You are a few days behind me! Have you been super tired? Every so often I get these massive tired spells and just have zero energy.


----------



## MamaBunny2

SO just for fun, because I know it is just a "theory", I was examining my LO's skull in the photos I got at 12+1...



I thought baby's head appeared more blocky and masculine while my OH insisted it was round and girly :shrug:

In these photos the head appears more rounded to me...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Then I was comparing jawlines in these photos but the one on the left appears more square and then right one appears rounded :shrug:



It's killing me not knowing :brat:


----------



## littleone1993

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow guys. So excited already!!!


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Then I was comparing jawlines in these photos but the one on the left appears more square and then right one appears rounded :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 850855
> View attachment 850857
> 
> 
> It's killing me not knowing :brat:

ha ha looks like he or she is smiling


----------



## Grateful365

Mamabunny- my first thought was girl. :flower::flower:

Littleone - exciting!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever said:


> ha ha looks like he or she is smiling

That what I thought too :laugh2: Hoping he/she is a happy baby once out!



Grateful365 said:


> Mamabunny- my first thought was girl. :flower::flower:

That's what we are thinking regardless... It's driving me nuts not knowing for sure though!


----------



## melewen

LO I have my 12 week today too!! So excited.. And a bit nervous!

Yikesbaby oh man I'm with you! We're supposed to eat 80-100 grams protein a day for Bradley and all I want is carbs too! I second the cottage cheese idea--each serving has 14g protein, and I eat a ton of apples with peanut butter. I made a green protein smoothie yesterday that I posted on my Instagram @40aprons - most days it's a struggle but I'm trying harder and harder lately now that my appetite is at least a little better

Speaking of instagram, who all has accounts here?! I'd love to follow! I'm https://instagram.com/40aprons of course :)


----------



## xLaura

I've just added you on Instagram Cheryl.

My Instagram is lau_ra_5 if anyone wanted to add me. Mines set to private so you will have to request me :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

My IG is *JyllianLeigh* and I'll look for you ladies!

15 weeks today :happydance: Where is the time going?!?!

​


----------



## pink_bow

Hi can I sneak in please? I'm part of the October group as up until last Sunday I thought I was due on 14th October. But I had a scan and EDD is 27th September! I'm hoping I can flir between the two groups as baby could be born in either month :)


----------



## carebear1981

Had my 12 week scan today too!! (at 11+4) Baby is doing great and NT measured 1 mm. Soooo happy!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150311_091020.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20150311_090822.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaBunny2

pink_bow I jump between August and September threads as I'm due September 2nd but my two previous children delivered early :thumbup:

carebear great news! Cute photos, look at those little leggies! :baby:


----------



## babifever

Cute pictures everyone.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks :) baby had the hiccups while she was scanning. It was soooo cute! I'm sooooo in love


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all, 

Meet my little one... I'm officially 12 weeks today so will alter my tickers in a little while. Gives me a due date of the 23rd September!!!

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb403/GinevraMollyWotter/20150311_110812_zpsjn4oig0g.jpg

Boy or girl guesses welcome!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi littleone :hi: So cute! I'm gonna guess boy!


----------



## daydream

lots of scans today! I also had my NT scan, looks great, puts our odds at 1:6900 for DS and over 1:100,000 for tri 18. I forgot my scan pics at home though :( Spreading the news at work today. She tried to get a nub shot, and I think we're going to be team blue, but will confirm at 15w on Mar 30th. 

Littleone - I'm thinking girly!


----------



## Grateful365

Love all the pics!!! :thumbup:

Littleone - my guess is boy!


----------



## littleone1993

I was so convinced girl until my scan today but now im slightly more thinking of a boy!

I think we're going to try and stay team yellow though!!!


----------



## daydream

ohh my husband is so good, he emailed them to me

What do you think about that nub????
 



Attached Files:







SC_0001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6









SC_0003 - Copy.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## knobby

Congrats on everyone's scans! They're all so cute.

*Daydream*, it looks like a boy to me!

I had a crazy dream last night that I had given birth to a boy that looked super alien and weird with gray disgusting skin and all black eyes but it eventually looked normal. Then I had to keep changing the baby's diaper and was stressing because I kept having trouble finding diapers. And then the baby turned into a puppy... with a diaper on.

My bump seems so big now, I'll have to share a 15 week pic tomorrow. This weekend we are surprising my family with the news and I'll have to wear a big sweatshirt at first so I don't walk in all huge and obviously pregnant looking. We decided to wait a little longer to tell because of our losses and my dad's birthday seemed like a good time. I didn't realize I'd be this big already though, haha. We are going to hide a diaper in his present... can't wait!

How are everyone's symptoms? This past month I've had really bad post-nasal drip which has me coughing all the time :( I read it happens in some pregnant women. Yesterday I noticed the skin on my belly is flaking off (it was all over the belly panel of my pants) which is super disgusting. Also my bra size has officially gone from a 32A to a 34B.


----------



## daydream

knobby oh I've had the post nasal drip too! which makes me nauseous even more, so I suck on peppermint candies all day long to help mask the grossness lol. I also caught a cold from my son over the weekend, so it's been even worse the past few days


----------



## knobby

daydream said:


> knobby oh I've had the post nasal drip too! which makes me nauseous even more, so I suck on peppermint candies all day long to help mask the grossness lol. I also caught a cold from my son over the weekend, so it's been even worse the past few days

Oh yes, it definitely starts the whole gagging process sometimes. I have just started using this yesterday: https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/neilmed-sinus-rinse-original-sinus-kit/ID=prod2598807-product and I seem to be coughing less violently so far. I think it is helping reduce the amount of mucus.


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on all the scans ladies!! 

My IG is @sarahmackinley. It's mostly babywearing pics and pics of Stella.


----------



## babydreams85

Knobby I have the same thing! It's awful! I'm constantly gagging from it...don't remember that with DS.

Littleone and daydream, great pics! I'm guessing boy for both of you! 

My DS had a round skull, and everyone called "girl" when I posted asking for guesses. He was most definitely a boy at 15 wks! ;)


----------



## daydream

knobby - yes I use that too! It's great

babydreams - yes I'm trying to keep my mind open until our 15w scan, but I feel the nub is so boy it's hard for me to not think it's an absolute answer


----------



## daydream

Just posted our fb announcement :)


----------



## littlejune

love it @daydream!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Daydream that is too cute!!


----------



## carebear1981

So cute daydream!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

Lovely scans ladies, and such a cute announcement daydream! 

I had my NT scan today, all looks good. Not sure if there's a nub on this to guess gender? 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150312_094843_zps1zrsvnld.jpg


----------



## babydreams85

I love that Daydream!!! I ordered a canvas print with an announcement on it for my DS to hold, and we are doing something similar. 

Shelli I'm going to guess girl! Perfect scan pic!!


----------



## babydreams85

Who else is still struggling with sickness? I fight to keep bland carbs down most days. :(


----------



## xLaura

I'm still struggling with sickness. However the last week it has eased slightly but I'm still sick every day and feel sick all day long. I'm able to keep fluids down so hopefully I won't need to be admitted back into hospital. 

I just don't want to eat. There's nothing I fancy. It's really bad.


----------



## YikesBaby

*knobby * - I know what you mean about trying to hide it!! My twinny bump is enormous! :) As for symptoms.... I've been so wiped and nauseous... and constantly hungry. Although it's getting better. As for my boobs... they've returned to the glorious 38D version of themselves I had when pregnant with DD. Sadly, breasftfeeding deflated them quite a bit, so I am pretty happy about their re-inflated form! LOL

*daydream *- Love, love, love your announcement!!! We plan to announce on Weds. I will be sure to share it with you lovelies when we do. :)


----------



## Grateful365

Xlaura and babydreams - same for me... I've been taking Diclegis but each time I try to get off it totally, the nausea comes back bad!


----------



## Tristansmom

Nausea is actually WORSE today than it has been for a few days - been up with it since 1AM. I'm a zombie at work today. :(


----------



## littleone1993

Sorry to bring a down on this thread guys but im a little upset right now and I dont know where else to just write it down. 

This time last year my husband had an affair with a girl I was friends with. I found out and we split up for a while. I moved away and got myself a new life away from him. We met up briefly in June and I got pregnant from our brief encounter and that led to our angel baby in August. He was amazing throughout all of that especially when we found out our baby was ill and when I had the termination. 

We restarted our relationship and he moved away from his family, rented our farm in the midlands and moved to Bristol with me. So fast forward to now and I'm pregnant again and suddenly he's having all of these 'business trips' up north again and being very possessive over his phone. 

I answered his phone today to a woman who was asking where he was. I answered that I was his wife and she said oh right, I didnt know he had a wife then put the phone down very quickly. 

So I've confronted him and he's admitted that he's been seeing said woman again. I just don't know what to do. 

I don't know whether I'm with him because I love him and I hope things are going to get better or if I'm just being walked all over. There are reasons why I took him back. I have extremely low self esteem. To me i'm 'damaged goods'. I was raped at 13 and then was in a severe domestic violence relationship for 2 years before meeting husband where I ended up being resused in hospital after a beating that punctured my lung. 

I'm just so confused


----------



## daydream

I'm so sorry littleone. I don't have much advice, but however you decide to cope, know that you are strong and right now you have a beautiful baby growing inside you and your and his/her safety and wellbeing is most important. :hugs:


----------



## daydream

For those still sick, I'm also still not 100%. I have good and bad days, still on all my antinausea medication, and evenings are still very rough. If this pregnancy is like my last, I expect things will start improving over the next few weeks. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## littleone1993

daydream said:


> I'm so sorry littleone. I don't have much advice, but however you decide to cope, know that you are strong and right now you have a beautiful baby growing inside you and your and his/her safety and wellbeing is most important. :hugs:

Thanks daydream. 

I don't know what to do I'm just so emotional. 
My beautiful baby is all that matters but I dont know if I can take this baby away from its daddy :(


----------



## aries_22043

littleone - I'm sorry you going through all this. Please don't let any one or yourself think "you are not good", what happened to you in the past was not your choice, whoever did that to you is "low life", not you. Your husband married you for who you are (not your past), and if he not treasure it then it is his loss. I hope you and him can work it out. No matter what, please be strong for your baby.


----------



## littleone1993

I really hope we can. I have no idea what to say to him. I cant even look at him at the moment.


----------



## knobby

I'm sorry to hear what you're going through *littleone*. Just know that you are not less deserving of a good relationship because of what has happened to you in the past. If you don't cheat, then you don't deserve to be cheated on period.


----------



## littlejune

I'm so sorry you're going through this @littleone! I honestly cannot imagine. However, I do understand the 'damaged goods' notion. I was raped at 16 so I get it. I still have feelings of dirtiness from time to time. I wish I had advice other than to possibly take some time to yourself to evaluate. Go somewhere that you can clear your head and not be around him, to see how you really feel and what seems right for your family.


----------



## knobby

15 week bump:

https://i62.tinypic.com/29wmk9g.jpg

Last week I'd wake up with almost a flat stomach and my bump would appear as soon as I had a bowl of cereal. This week I've been waking up with a bump :) And I've noticed my belly is bigger at the top as well.


----------



## babifever

*Littleone,* first and far most your not damaged goods. There's someone for everyone. And we all have went thru things that we are not proud of, or simply embarrassed by, or things by no fault of our on. And too add, who we are in a relationship with does not measure our worth. I know everything that I am saying sounds good and it easier said then done. But it's the truth. Now you have to work on believing it! You are worth better treatment than cheating. But again you have to believe that too. Be strong for you children, and don't forget dad can still be apart of their lives, even if you guys are not together. Your happiness and your children's happiness is most important. If you are not happy with what he's doing, than please start making preparations to get out of that situation. I wish you the best. It's never too late for a good relationship, so don't ever feel you won't find that. I for one am loving proof. Luv <3


----------



## aries_22043

knobby - what a cute bump you have. Congrat


----------



## YikesBaby

*Littleone* - I am so sorry you are going through this. :(

You are awesome, and don't let anyone (including yourself) make you think otherwise!!! Personally, I would NEVER let a man who doesn't recognize my value stay in my life. That doesn't mean that he can't be a part of baby's life... but doing best for baby, in my opinion, means making sure both parents are happy and respected, and setting an example for baby. I wouldn't want to teach my daughter that it's okay for a man to treat her that way.

I am sure there is far more to the story and I don't want to sound rude... I just want you to remember *a)* that you _deserve_ a man who loves you for you and *b)* doing right for baby may not always be the easiest thing to do. 

HUGE hugs!!! And remember, this too shall pass...


----------



## xLaura

Little one - sorry you are going through this again. You are stronger than you think, so don't think you need to stay with him. My only advice is to sit down and have a serious convo as to why he's doing this again. Ask him weather he wants to be with you, because he can't have both worlds. I think it's very selfish of him to do this again especially when your pregnant, but you need to stand up to him and tell him this behaviour is unacceptable.

I hope you manage to work things out together (if that's what you both want) or seperetly if that's what you choose, were always here for a shoulder to cry on if that's what you need.


----------



## littleone1993

He knows how I feel about the situation. 
I'd tell him to go back to his family for a few days but i'd be terrified he'd go back to her. His mum was disgusted last time and it almost tore their family apart because they blamed themselves for how they'd brought him up. 

I don't know what to do. For me it would be better to move on and make sure he gets to look after his baby. I can't keep doing this because ill grow to hate him and I don't want it to be so strained for the child. 

He seems to have just disconnected from everything. 
We'll sit and talk tonight but I'm not hopeful. I'm sick of fighting an upward battle.


----------



## carebear1981

Littleone - I'm so sorry you are going through that. Its awful. I was cheated on before too and I forgave him only for him to do it again. And I left him and it was the best for me because now I have an amazing husband who absolutely adores me. I know your situation is different with a little one on the way but like everyone said you deserve to be happy and with someone who will love only you. It is best for you and baby to be out of an unhappy situation. 
I know it's scary and I hope you have a lot of family support. I have two friends who have sole custody of their kids (who are now 6 and almost 8) and they've grown up happy and secure because of family support. Now their fathers gave up the rights so that's different too but just know you can do this on your own. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Littleone I'm so so sorry you're going through this hon :hugs:

I'll echo what everyone else said: you are NOT damaged goods! You are amazing and strong and the men in your life have absolutely no reflection on your worth. Your self worth maybe! But not *your* value. I'm actually picking up my cousin from the airport today and her first marriage was so abusive she nearly died the last time before he was arrested. He can't leave the state of Vermont now.. But her husband now (my actual cousin) is like literally the perfect husband, sweetest and funniest guy you'll ever meet (I always say to DH, "wwjd?!" since my cousins name starts with a J.. Hahah I'm sure dh loves it). Her story is just her story and it makes her strong (as it made you strong) but it in no way damaged her. 

What I'm trying to say is you can and will meet someone who treats you as you deserve but I feel like this guy.. Obviously he's already done it "again" and there's no reason out there that he won't continue to. of course I can't try to tell you what to do at all but just because you aren't together doesn't mean he can't be close with his child. It's probably better to have a happy mum separated from their dad than to have two married parents and see mum hurt and upset all the time. I know you love him and that's what makes this hard but I feel almost quite defensive of you and I don't want him to continue to hurt you!

I hope you work it out :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh littleone I wish I could give you a huge hug :hugs: There is NOTHING wrong with you... it's HIM. Don't let him make you feel that way. I was cheated on while pregnant with my son. Don't settle for less than you deserve, you are so better than that! I agree with so much of previous posts. My heart hurts for you and I hope you figure something out soon.


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all, 

Feeling a little better today. DH is going to take some time to realise what he wants. He says its me but he doesn't know where he fits in now with the baby because it seems to 'control our lives'. 
Yet im doing everything I possibly can to avoid that. I'm still going on our weekly pub trips even though I can't drink and it makes me feel physically ill to smell alcohol but I know it makes him happy. 

I hope he decides to sort his act out but I'm not convinced. He was the one that wanted us to try the first time and he was the one who wanted us to try straight after losing our last baby yet now it seems to be all my fault...

However I've been thinking about baby names all day. I'm in love!


----------



## littleone1993

How is everyone getting on?

My bump seems to have just gone pop!


----------



## carebear1981

Doing ok here. Had a horrible stomach bug on friday and couldn't keep any food down but it only lasted 24-hrs. Yay. I was 12 weeks yesterday. 
Congrats on being 13 weeks littleone!!


----------



## Tristansmom

I'm super relieved, had a dr appt a couple days ago and they found the heartbeat! :) best feeling ever.


----------



## melewen

Awesome Tristansmom!! So exciting!!

We scheduled our anatomy scan for 20 weeks but just realized that's the week of my cousins wedding out of town and I don't want to wait for our reveal any longer! We'll be having a party the weekend of the scan. We just scheduled them basically two months out from my last appointment, which was a week later than planned due to weather. Do you think they would bump it up for me? To like.. 18-19 weeks?


----------



## knobby

melewen said:


> Awesome Tristansmom!! So exciting!!
> 
> We scheduled our anatomy scan for 20 weeks but just realized that's the week of my cousins wedding out of town and I don't want to wait for our reveal any longer! We'll be having a party the weekend of the scan. We just scheduled them basically two months out from my last appointment, which was a week later than planned due to weather. Do you think they would bump it up for me? To like.. 18-19 weeks?

My anatomy scan is scheduled for 18w4d, so I'm sure you can be bumped up no problem :)



littleone1993 said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> My bump seems to have just gone pop!

Mine popped at 13 weeks too :)


----------



## littleone1993

I'm so hungry all the time! 

Happy Mother's Day to you all... (Its mothers day in the UK!!!)


----------



## xLaura

I've just got out of hospital again 3rd time in 4 weeks. Surely it's got to stop soon right???

I don't see how something so small can make me so bloody sick lol. 

Other than that I doing ok.


----------



## shellideaks

Aw so sorry you've been in hospital again Laura, I don't know how you're managing to cope with it! I hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## choc

Sorry you ended up in the hospital again Laura. Have they tried you on a different medication?


----------



## xLaura

Thanks shellideaks + choc. I hope it eases up aswel, I actually thought last week I was getting slightly better, but after an appointment with the consultant (regarding my previous pre eclampsia) they found my Keatone level was extremely high, and the fact that I was having to hold my breath not to be sick all over her she admitted me straight back into hospital.

Choc, they've sent me home with some different meds which are suppositories, and the thought of taking them is making me feel sick (I'm abit squeemish like that) I've actually just looked up what they are for and they are mainly taken for people with psychiatric problems. Oh and one of the side effects is nausea which made me laugh. How have you been this week Hun?


----------



## knobby

I am upset and can't sleep :(

I don't know if I wrote it in this group or the PAL group, but at about 6 weeks pregnant I had to tell my sister I was pregnant before she started booking things for her wedding. The date she originally picked was only a few days before my due date. Anyways I only told her and her fiance. I had told her I was waiting extra long this time before telling everyone in our family because I had just recently gone through my 3rd miscarriage before getting pregnant with this baby.

Anyways for some reason they told her fiance's family I was pregnant. The fiance's aunt ended up telling my dad, aunt, and grandmother many weeks ago that I was pregnant and that I would be having the baby before my sister's wedding.

So someone I don't know told my family. My family has known this whole time. My sister neglected to tell me this and was even trying to give me ideas for a surprise pregnancy announcement for my dad.

So when I announced it and surprised my dad, he already knew so his response was lackluster of course. He was happy, but it wasn't a surprise; he had already known for so long.

I am so sad and angry that this was taken away from me by a complete stranger. And I am upset that my sister and her fiance would tell other people that I was pregnant especially someone that knows members of my family and who is apparently a huge blab mouth. I feel so betrayed.

My husband and I learned this all tonight. The fiance's attitude about it was like _oh well *shrug*_ and my sister didn't say a word. My husband and I were upset but didn't show it. But the whole car ride home after for us was miserable :( It was supposed to be our news to share...


----------



## YikesBaby

OMG *knobby *- I can't imagine!! I would LOSE MY MIND. But, I guess that wouldn't really change anything. I am just so floored that your sister blabbed. Wow. Sorry for the disappointing reveal. :(


----------



## melewen

Knobby oh hell no. I would be furious!!! That was absolute not ANY of their places to tell and how disappointing for you. I would be mad at the sister for a very long time.. Smh


----------



## littlejune

knobby- how frustrating!! I have had people share my news a few times- but only to people I don't know which is kind of better I guess? Man I would be really mad at my sis. Sorry you're going through this- that's your news to share!


----------



## MamaBunny2

littleone I'm glad you are feeling better. Sorry but I say SCREW what makes HIM happy... you're a trooper and a good wife :hugs:

Wow knobby I would be LIVID :growlmad: How disrespectful of them to spill the news to anyone... now look what happened. There are just no words...

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## YikesBaby

Tomorrow is NT scan day!! I am so excited and nervous at the same time. I just NEED it to be over with. 

We will finally announce tomorrow too, assuming all is well... which is so good because I can't hide this twinny bump! :) 

Anyone else dealing with insomnia? I got one hour of sleep last night. :(


----------



## horseypants

Yikes baby, I'm still waking up every couple hours to use the loo.


----------



## YikesBaby

I know that feeling!!! I have been told to drink 16 glasses of water a day to compensate for my additional blood volume and amniotic fluid for these twinnies! I feel like I might float away! :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

16 glasses of water?!!!!! Holy moly that's alot! Id spend more time weeing than drinking!!!!!


----------



## choc

xLaura said:


> Thanks shellideaks + choc. I hope it eases up aswel, I actually thought last week I was getting slightly better, but after an appointment with the consultant (regarding my previous pre eclampsia) they found my Keatone level was extremely high, and the fact that I was having to hold my breath not to be sick all over her she admitted me straight back into hospital.
> 
> Choc, they've sent me home with some different meds which are suppositories, and the thought of taking them is making me feel sick (I'm abit squeemish like that) I've actually just looked up what they are for and they are mainly taken for people with psychiatric problems. Oh and one of the side effects is nausea which made me laugh. How have you been this week Hun?

Not too bad I suppose. Feel sick a lot still but can get about and function. I stayed all day at work today instead of just doing mornings and I'm knackered and feel awful now but kind if glad I did it. I'm just so so tired all the time.


----------



## xLaura

choc said:


> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks shellideaks + choc. I hope it eases up aswel, I actually thought last week I was getting slightly better, but after an appointment with the consultant (regarding my previous pre eclampsia) they found my Keatone level was extremely high, and the fact that I was having to hold my breath not to be sick all over her she admitted me straight back into hospital.
> 
> Choc, they've sent me home with some different meds which are suppositories, and the thought of taking them is making me feel sick (I'm abit squeemish like that) I've actually just looked up what they are for and they are mainly taken for people with psychiatric problems. Oh and one of the side effects is nausea which made me laugh. How have you been this week Hun?
> 
> Not too bad I suppose. Feel sick a lot still but can get about and function. I stayed all day at work today instead of just doing mornings and I'm knackered and feel awful now but kind if glad I did it. I'm just so so tired all the time.Click to expand...

Glad your coping abit better. That's a step in the right direction being able to stay all day, get yourself an early night to recover :) I've been signed off for another 2 weeks. Fingers crossed this will be my last sick note. It's surely got to ease for us soon ain't it?


----------



## choc

xLaura said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLaura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks shellideaks + choc. I hope it eases up aswel, I actually thought last week I was getting slightly better, but after an appointment with the consultant (regarding my previous pre eclampsia) they found my Keatone level was extremely high, and the fact that I was having to hold my breath not to be sick all over her she admitted me straight back into hospital.
> 
> Choc, they've sent me home with some different meds which are suppositories, and the thought of taking them is making me feel sick (I'm abit squeemish like that) I've actually just looked up what they are for and they are mainly taken for people with psychiatric problems. Oh and one of the side effects is nausea which made me laugh. How have you been this week Hun?
> 
> Not too bad I suppose. Feel sick a lot still but can get about and function. I stayed all day at work today instead of just doing mornings and I'm knackered and feel awful now but kind if glad I did it. I'm just so so tired all the time.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad your coping abit better. That's a step in the right direction being able to stay all day, get yourself an early night to recover :) I've been signed off for another 2 weeks. Fingers crossed this will be my last sick note. It's surely got to ease for us soon ain't it?Click to expand...

You would think so wouldn't you! I saw the midwife today and she said it should be gone by 20 weeks. But when I was 8 weeks they told me it would be gone by 16! They are just making it all up I swear.


----------



## daydream

I slept nine hours straight through last night without waking! Crazy! I feel like a new woman.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah daydream I envy you! I haven't slept through in ages, and its because of my husband!!!! He works nights and gets home about 5am. And no matter how quiet he is, I wake up. And then obviously need a wee. So spend the next hour til my alarm goes off trying to sleep. Should just give getting up at 5am a go, but I think id be a zombie by 2pm!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH quit is job and is without work right now so is in bed with me all night... snoring away :laugh2: He used to get up at 3am and go to work so I would get uninterrupted sleep for a couple more hours before I would get up for work. Wouldn't be terrible if he got a night shift job but I admit I'd miss cozying up to him in bed. There's always the weekends!

I'm pretty tired lately, however, because I haven't been getting to bed until 10:30 and am up at 6am to get ready for work. I've been yawning all day. I liked his old shift and being in bed by 8pm.


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies


----------



## YikesBaby

I've hardly been able to sleep at all lately! DD has been waking around 1:00 and wants to come in our bed... and she plays with my hair to relax, even in her sleep! She is awesome, but I am exhausted!!!

I might sleep a bit better after today though! Finally had my NT scan. :happy dance: Twins are doing great! :cloud9: Measuring 11+6 and 12, good measurements. They are DiDi twins, which means fraternal, two sacs, two placentas - the lowest risk twin pregnancy. :)

Hubby and I decided we are staying on Team :yellow: too which is exciting.

Here is a scan pic!! They are facing each other. :)
 



Attached Files:







Facing Each Other.pdf
File size: 253 KB
Views: 26


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah congrats yikesbaby, that's awesome! Yay for team yellow! I imagine, as you're having twins, you'll be giving birth before us singletons so will get to find out first! 

Not good on the sleep front for you either then?! Although having your hair played sounds awesome!!!! I love that and am always bribing my kids to do it for me!


----------



## YikesBaby

It's glorious when I am awake... not when I am trying to sleep. She regularly whacks me in the face in efforts to grab a handful. ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes that's awesome news! Amazing photo of the twins! My OH likes to twirl my hair while we're in bed which I don't mind but then I wake up with knotted twisties in my hair :dohh:


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats YikesBaby that's great news
I will update op with :yellow: :yellow: 
My lb keeps smacking my tummy. I'm still rli bloated, hope it's not a sign of things to come and sibling tiffs lol. How's everyone feeling about next scans. Mine is miles away another 6 weeks :(


----------



## daydream

yikes - that scan picture is so precious! Look at them, buddies already.


----------



## babifever

YikesBaby said:


> I've hardly been able to sleep at all lately! DD has been waking around 1:00 and wants to come in our bed... and she plays with my hair to relax, even in her sleep! She is awesome, but I am exhausted!!!
> 
> I might sleep a bit better after today though! Finally had my NT scan. :happy dance: Twins are doing great! :cloud9: Measuring 11+6 and 12, good measurements. They are DiDi twins, which means fraternal, two sacs, two placentas - the lowest risk twin pregnancy. :)
> 
> Hubby and I decided we are staying on Team :yellow: too which is exciting.
> 
> Here is a scan pic!! They are facing each other. :)

great great picture!


----------



## shellideaks

Awesome scan picture Yikes!


----------



## Liammommy

Great scan pic Yikes! soo cute :)


----------



## YikesBaby

https://scontent-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10285746_10152627665177167_5902979178954157729_o.jpg

Here is our announcement - hoping it works!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww ur announcement is adorable


----------



## SparklesHeart

Love your announcement! Gorgeous girl.


----------



## SparklesHeart

So I just brought a travel system!!! Was the one I wanted and I found a good deal (uk people its an ebay shop that sell mothercare pushchairs that have been returned, not faulty or anything, just cant go back in the shop) 
Got it for £112 when it should be £250. Just haven't told my hubby yet! Don't think he'll mind, pushchair are my area of expertise after all, just feel like I should have warned him. But he was at work (nights) and there was minutes to go before the listing ended and, well, ITS MINE!!!!!!


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay!! So fun buying the big stuff!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Precious announcement Yikes!

I'm 16 weeks today! Holy crap I'm fast approaching the halfway mark... :wacko:
​


----------



## littlejune

Littleone- I can't tell you how happy ! am everything is going well with the little twins! I love the scan pic and LOVE the announcement!!

I'm feeling pretty good these days- my mood is normal again. I think the hardest part of first tri was definitely the moodiness, which I'm not a moody person so it was very hard to handle feeling so emotional.


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG I was a SUPER DUPER B*TCH during first tri! My OH is kind of worried by my lack of negative reaction to things now. He's actually told me he thinks I've got something secretly going on because I haven't been breathing fire down his neck :laugh2:


----------



## klouise1993

Me and oh went for our dating scan yesterday I was only supposed to be 11 weeks but we've got a very fast growing bean at the moment so I have been put forward to 13 weeks &#128513;&#128525; I am now due the 21st September instead of 30th. We are over the moon, he or she also are very very active lol. Started to tell everyone now as well we told oh Nan and granddad yesterday his Nan started crying when she saw the photo and gave us a massive hug bless her &#128514;&#128522;. Ignore the ticker now as I will change it when I go on my laptop later hehe so happy!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww great news klouise!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Great news klouise! I was out forward 3 days and though that was awesome so two weeks is fab!!


----------



## littleone1993

I absolubtly can't wait to start buying the big stuff!

That ebay shop sounds interesting. I'll be having a look now!
Is it Nursery Savings sparkleheart?
I can't decide if it is or not!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh yes, sorry, I meant to put the name! The amount of stuff fluctuates so I just pounced! It arrives tomorrow, I am soo excited! And I can review them for you once its here!&#128515;


----------



## littleone1993

Yay! I've been looking and they look pretty good! 
I like the look of the xpedior but I'd have to buy a colour pack!
There are a few good reviews for them on facebook and another forum so id be fairly confident that it will be okay!


----------



## shellideaks

I bought my cot yesterday on eBay for £10. I had a compact cot with DD & DS2 but I sold it so didn't want to pay full whack for another one. Just need to get a new mattress for it :) 

I'm gonna go nosey at that eBay store too lol.


----------



## SparklesHeart

That's the one i got! Expedior with 4 wheels! Will be getting a colour pack at some point, my lovely mum said she'd buy it as our present.


----------



## littleone1993

I'm jealous! I almost don't want to buy too much yet even now. 
I'm sure I'll cave soon enough. 

Too much emotional things in my head at the moment


----------



## SparklesHeart

Its here, its here! Just had a play with it, putting it in all modes. Its fab! It was a 'B' grade one, but its perfect! No marks that I've noticed from looking at it just now! I love it!


----------



## xLaura

I was looking at that ebay shop and I was abit uncertain about the grade b as it says used and can show some signs of ware. Wouldn't bother me on a pram but I was looking at the isofix bases for the maxi cosi and I'm not sure how 'used' they are if that makes sense?


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Still struggling a lot with sickness (so sorry Laura, daydream, and the others still suffering :( ) and I've been super busy. 

Congrats on more great scans!


----------



## xLaura

shellideaks said:


> I bought my cot yesterday on eBay for £10. I had a compact cot with DD & DS2 but I sold it so didn't want to pay full whack for another one. Just need to get a new mattress for it :)
> 
> I'm gonna go nosey at that eBay store too lol.

I can recomend online4baby.com for mattresses. They are cheap and really decent - we've got the 5inch cotbed mattress and it's excellent quality and good service from them.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Did you look at their grading system explanation? My pushchair seems new.


----------



## shellideaks

xLaura said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> I bought my cot yesterday on eBay for £10. I had a compact cot with DD & DS2 but I sold it so didn't want to pay full whack for another one. Just need to get a new mattress for it :)
> 
> I'm gonna go nosey at that eBay store too lol.
> 
> I can recomend online4baby.com for mattresses. They are cheap and really decent - we've got the 5inch cotbed mattress and it's excellent quality and good service from them.Click to expand...

Thanks Laura, I'll take a look on there :thumbup:


----------



## xLaura

SparklesHeart said:


> Did you look at their grading system explanation? My pushchair seems new.

Yeah it seems abit sketchy as to weather they are used or just slightly have a mark/scratch. Marks doesn't bother me at all it's just i didn't wana buy an isofix base that has been used incase any damage has been done. Hmmm I'm torn. I just admit I have my eyes on prams - even though I swore I wasn't going to buy anymore as i have loads from my son lol.

Dam a good bargain :haha:


----------



## horseypants

Did anyone else do the panorama test? I did mine last Friday and I'm so anxious for the results.


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry to hear about your troubles, Littleone. Has your DH smartened up? He should be bending over backwards to make sure you are happy and comfortable. You shouldn't have to go to pubs with him if you don't want to. None of this is your fault and you are not damaged goods. Big hugs!

Yikes, what a cute scan pic and lovely announcement. I can't decide if I want to do a FB announcement or not. I'm considering waiting until the gender scan and announcing that as well, but we are also still thinking of not finding out. I have a friend finding out the sex of her baby today. It's still super exciting. I'm anxious for her...

I hope you ladies suffering with sickness start feeling better soon. How much longer can this go on?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'll never get to relax and enjoy this pregnancy :nope: This week is the third full week my OH has been unemployed since quitting his job. I have been trying to hard to hold it together but I totally lost my sh*t this morning. My OH can always sense when something is wrong or bothering me and after he asked me a few times I finally opened up. I told him how it makes me feel that he has been unemployed for three weeks now yet is still smoking and chewing tobacco, buying pop and paying his bills with money he is getting from his dad - he is selling his big expensive toolbox to his dad and getting payments on it, which is helping pay his expenses. Yet, he hasn't shown any concern in regards to contributing to the bills I'm stuck paying by myself such as the living expenses and anything towards the remodel. The last thing he split with me was the paint and I have been charging any additional materials since that. I have no idea how he can manage to help pay for groceries the next time we go :shrug: How is it that he has NO job and can continue his frivolous spending... while I HAVE a job and am working to make sure all the bills are paid and spending nothing else? He tried to justify his spending and said that I too have been spending money on extras and mentioned the $5 of fast food I purchased for lunch on the day of my last appointment... which was TWO WEEKS ago. :rofl: C'mon man, you don't have anything better than that? He knows I don't spend money anywhere else but on bills, vehicle gas, groceries and the home reno supplies. Um, I'M the one with a JOB!!! I have been wanting to get my hair trimmed and maybe even colored, as the ends are stringy and uneven and my roots are outgrown plus it'd be nice to get my nails done professionally. Ya know, pamper myself just a little maybe? But no, I have so many other things that take priority than things like that. That's where him and I differ. I used to always get my nails professionally done at a salon and even bought hair extensions I wore and would have to maintain those things every so often. I just can't see putting that money towards those things at this time, especially right now without a second income and while preparing for a baby on the way. He doesn't give spending extra money a second thought. I'm not sure how much cigarettes or chew cost but I know after awhile it adds up and every little bit counts right now. Oh and for the second time now he invited a friend over for dinner. I understand this friend has helped him with the remodel but I've already ordered pizza the other week when he had help over and he already invited this particular friend over for dinner previously the other week without saying anything to me first! It's not like we can really afford to feed another adult right now. It was after 7pm anyways and I said instead of cooking dinner and eating super late why not just grab a pizza quick... so then he calls the friend and tells him to meet us at the pizza joint to eat! WTF?!?! So after I calmly expressed my dislike of that he texted the guy and that was that. My OH is so irresponsible with money. I feel like he could at least show some concern with helping me pay the utilities and such instead of focusing on his primary bills only then spending any extra on bullsh*t junk. I drove to work in tears this morning :sad2:

Oh I also didn't mention that the house is a flippin' disaster. The kitchen counters and sink are covered with dirty dishes, crumbs, spills. The floors need to be swept and cleaned. We are finished with the drywall work so there shouldn't be dust floating around anymore. I had wiped down the stairs going to the lower level as well and steam mopped the floor down there towards the laundry area as to avoid tracking any more dust upstairs. I asked that we remove our shoes worn downstairs only before walking on the steps and floor but that lasted a day and he was tracking dirt and dust from the bedroom remodel right out onto the stairs and floors :growlmad: And I washed my laundry on Sunday so I'd have clean clothes for the week, figuring he could wash his clothes while at home all the time. Both laundry hampers upstairs are full of dirty clothes he has yet to acknowledge. I had made it clear before while he was working, especially the extended hours, that I had no problem handling the housework and he could take any extra time he has to work on the bedroom remodel. But now that he hasn't been working for weeks I feel like he has more than enough time to job search and do some things around the house as well as tend to the bedroom. I almost took a picture of the kitchen this morning but would be too embarrassed to share it :dohh:

Sorry for rant but I'm really down today.


----------



## Sbmack

Mamabunny, I'm sorry you're dealing with this now. I would be furious with my oh for quitting a job. Did he talk to you about that first? I would also not be happy about spending money on cigarettes while you paid all the bills. Not cool. Not cool. Also, if he's home all day, he really should be picking up the house. No excuses. I hope he's at least getting a lot of the remodeling done!


----------



## daydream

sb - I've been feeling a bit better, still not good in the evenings but daytime is getting better. I expect over the next couple weeks things will improve even more, as that's around when it lightened up for DS. How have you been doing?

My bump has definitely popped out a bit more this week. I'm carrying much lower than with DS, but I think that's purely because I have much less in terms of ab muscles this time around :haha: I'm also full on into maternity clothes now. 



compared to baby #1 at 13 weeks :blush: I'm looking about 4 weeks further along this time around. 
https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5zd0jTLpa1qzxy9q.jpg


----------



## daydream

Has anyone felt flutters yet? With DS I felt the first flutters early at almost 14 weeks. I have had a few instances the past couple days where I think I might be feeling a faint something, but still not distinct enough to say for sure. At 16 weeks with DS there was a nice big kick that even DH was able to jump in and feel. I can't WAIT for the kicks. I think it will really help me feel more connected to this pregnancy. I am still feeling a bit blue about feeling so ill and not being as active as I'm used to. Very ready for second tri and getting my pep back in my step :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

So cute daydream! I've been feeling light, soft flutters almost daily now... started at around 13-14 weeks. Yesterday was a lazy baby day I think :shrug: Today I felt a few. I can't wait for some bigger, stronger ones!


----------



## littleone1993

Im so jealous of all you guys with your flutters. I know I'm still early on but im jealous!

I had a consultant appointment today which was interesting. 
My NT scan had come back as 1 in 30,000 which was very reassuring and we talked about my other health concerns.

They want me to have a caesarean under general anasthetic at 38 weeks which will be wonderful


----------



## daydream

littleone - that's great to have a plan set, what a weight off your shoulders! Can you remind me, why do they want to do csec for this one?


----------



## SparklesHeart

I've been feeling flutters for a while, though only in the evening once in tucked up in bed. Think its because then I'm focused on them. Also had a big kick last night, had my hand on my stomach and I'm sure I felt it on my hand too. Cant wait til its unmissably baby!


----------



## littleone1993

daydream said:


> littleone - that's great to have a plan set, what a weight off your shoulders! Can you remind me, why do they want to do csec for this one?

I'm anasthetic resistant. Analgesics such as entenox and pethedine will work on me but anasthetic doesn't. So with a local anasthetic such as an epidural or spinal block they don;t work and with a general anasthetic it takes about 90 minutes to 2 hours to take effect. 

Because of that they want me to have a section just incase there is an emergency because if there is then they wont be able to get the baby out.


----------



## YikesBaby

Wow, I have two in here and I haven't felt a thing!! I am so envious of you ladies feeling flutters. :) 

With DD I wasn't confident I was feeling anything more than gas until around 18 weeks... but I am hoping it will be sooner this time around given that there's double trouble in there! :baby::baby:

Man, trying to eat enough for three is hard! With twins you are encouraged to bulk up early on (it's a key indicator in terms of pre-term birth weights... and many multiples don't make it to term... plus twins reach a growth plateau sooner). I am trying to gain 24 lbs by 24 weeks, but with healthy meal choices. Challenge is... I am supposed to eat every 3-4 hours and I still feel bloated from my last meal. :sick:

On a happy note... I bought a new diaper bag!!! :happydance: I bought a giant Jujube Be Prepared off another mom who barely used it... I can't wait to stock it full of stuff!! And I sold my guest room furniture to make room for a nursery. :) Normally I would wait until after 20 weeks but I've been hearing so many stories of moms being put on bedrest half way through with twins, so I want to get a jump on things. 

Anyone else doing some major house projects in prep for baby? Or babies? :) We're also redoing our basement bathroom and tearing out our basement kitchen to extend our playroom to accommodate 3! :) So much work... I wish I didn't have a job!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes we are turning the downstairs family room into our new bedroom and relocating my son into our old bedroom and my daughter into her brother's old bedroom. Then baby will be in big sister's old room. The downstairs was a PROJECT, as it had to pretty much be emptied (it was FULL of junk), brick hearth busted up, wood burning stove removed, huge gun safe taken out, a closet framed in and tons of drywall work! It's near finished just waiting on carpet install and a few finishing details. Then we are painting all three bedrooms upstairs before the swap. And we have to install flooring outside our new bedroom, paint and install baseboard and bifold doors to hide the laundry area. SHOOOO!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## YikesBaby

Wowzers... we've been renovating for a year, so I know exactly what that's like!! Good luck mama!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

And to think I tremble at a simple room makeover!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ok, got up a while ago, sat with my tea and baby is definitely kicking, and I can definitely feel it with my hand!!! Yay!


----------



## mummy2_1

Can't wait ti feel definite movements. I've had bubbles similar to my lb's first movements. I've been reading my pregnancy diary with my first. I don't want t jinx myself but so far it's going quite quickly. Maybe this is bcos I have a two yr old t chase after during The day. I know when i was pg with my lb I would finish work and live in my bed from very early on . Anyone else comparing pregnancies


----------



## babydreams85

I started feeling DS move at 15 wks. This time I have felt fluttering since last week. I am certain it's baby....because if I get out the doppler I can hear (and feel) the little movements. Nothing strong yet of course, just feels like a little fish in there (like it started with DS). Can't wait to start feeling the big kicks and being able to see body parts pushing on my tummy. It's so amazing!!!


----------



## babydreams85

mummy2_1 said:


> Can't wait ti feel definite movements. I've had bubbles similar to my lb's first movements. I've been reading my pregnancy diary with my first. I don't want t jinx myself but so far it's going quite quickly. Maybe this is bcos I have a two yr old t chase after during The day. I know when i was pg with my lb I would finish work and live in my bed from very early on . Anyone else comparing pregnancies

My DS is also 2, and this time around it has been SO much harder!!! I have zero energy. I used to do the same as you...go home from work, crawl in bed, and relax. Now as soon as DS goes to bed I go to sleep!!!


----------



## YikesBaby

You are smart *babydreams*! 

When DD goes to bed and I really should too... but instead I am online all the time selling stuff (making room for two!) and shopping for good deals on mat clothes. :) 

I don't know if it's because of the twin bump or what but I am soooo exhausted. And I find that my patience level is very low. DD has started acting out in a big terrible-twos kinda way and I am grasping for every last ounce of energy to deal with the drama. Instead of communicating what she wants she goes from fine to complete meltdown in seconds. Her daycare even mentioned that she is melting down on the drop of a dime this morning. It's so draining. Add to that the fact that she's suddenly become a super picky eater and I am at my wit's end. Sheesh, parenting is hard work!! 

And now we'll have three under three!!! Yikes!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sparkles that's awesome you can feel baby with your hand! I'm jealous! I only feel light, soft flutters from inside and even though I try SO hard to feel something with my hands I just haven't been able to yet :nope:


----------



## xLaura

My DS has just turned 2 aswel and he's developed loads of attitude lately and has his little tantrums which are so draining. Tbf I think it's abit of terrible 2s and also being bored being couped up most days - so I try to be as calm as I can with him but he's certainly testing me. Earlier my mum popped round, and he kept pointing to her car and dragging her to the door (what he does when he wants to go with her) and when she was going he was waving to me grabbed his coat and assumed he was going with her, his face when he realised he wasn't was so upsetting. (My mum couldn't take him as she had to go the airport - she felt so guilty aswel ) breaks my heart knowing he'd rather go with others.

Anyway ... I went docs on Monday to get another sicknote and to check my urine as I was convinced I had a uti as I was in pain, anyway she said it was clear and that it was cause I wasn't drinking enough! I explained I'm drinking as much as possible but not much stays down as I'm so sick, anyway she said to drink more. So all week I've been in agony trying to drink more (which makes me more sick) and I gave up and went back today and saw someone else and she said I've got a really bad infection!!! I'm really pissed off as I've been in agony all week when I KNEW I had an infection!l now I'm on antibiotics 4 x a day - not sure how effective there going be at keeping them down though, as I can't keep my sickness tablets down as I throw them back up! *touch wood* I've managed keep the 1st one down so far.

Seriously though, when will i be able to enjoy my pregnancy? It's just one thing after another.


----------



## melewen

Littleone they're doing a c section because of pain meds..?


----------



## daydream

Laura - oh honey! To have an infection on top of your sickness!! I'm sorry and thinking extra positive thoughts for you. I hope things improve. 

I have an ob appt today, excited to hear baby!


----------



## xLaura

melewen said:


> Littleone they're doing a c section because of pain meds..?

I think it's cause she doesn't respond to anaesthetic so if there was an emergency (baby gets stuck/heart rate drops ect) they wouldn't be able to get baby out fast as it takes up to 2 hours to take affect. 

That's how I read it anyway? Sorry if I'm wrong littleone.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh xLaura how horrible! Gosh I sure hope you can feel better soon :hugs:

daydream let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## xLaura

Thanks daydream + mamabunny2. I'm currently trying to distract myself from being sick (it's coming) so I can keep my 2nd pill down longer haha. 

Goodluck with your appointment daydream - excited you will be able to hear baby again.


----------



## daydream

Mummy - as for comparing pregnancies mine has been pretty similar. Even with a toddler I'm in bed when I get home from work and DH has been doing the heavy lifting with caring for DS. Only real difference is food bc last pregnancy I was eating egg and cheese burritos for breakfast and cereal for dinner. This time the burritos make me sick and cereal is also no Bueno at dinner time. So weird my go to foods are yuck this time!


----------



## babifever

Still no felt movement here, but I'm still in the 13th week. I also still cannot find heartbeat on my Doppler. All I hear is the placenta! Can't compare pregnancies because I have no remembrance of when I felt movement 10 years ago. I wish I would have wrote it down. My next appointment is next Tuesday.


----------



## babifever

babifever said:


> Still no felt movement here, but I'm still in the 13th week. I also still cannot find heartbeat on my Doppler. All I hear is the placenta! Can't compare pregnancies because I have no remembrance of when I felt movement 10 years ago. I wish I would have wrote it down. My next appointment is next Tuesday.

Just when I said I can't find it, I checked again and heard it for like 10 seconds then he moves! I believe he runs away from it. I always here the placenta on left side, so I know that's where he hangs out.


----------



## Sbmack

Oh man Xlaura. So sorry about the infection. That's good you went with your instinct and got a second opinion. How annoying you even had to do that though. 

I think I've felt flutters but sometimes I'm not so sure it isn't just gas bubbles. I'm already showing to the point that when I tell some people they say that they thought I might be but wasn't going to ask of course. Not sure why that makes me a little upset. Last time I wasn't really showing until 17/18 weeks. I guess 14 with my second isn't too bad.


----------



## Sbmack

Glad you found the heartbeat Babifever. I couldn't have a Doppler because I'd be too obsessed with listeneing all the time and worrying about it when I couldn't find it.


----------



## mummy2_1

I take my lo to bed and stop with.him til he falls asleep so i fall asleep with him then go to bed when.ever I wake up. I barely see me oh after work bless him. He's been so good he has been taking Lil one out to his parents and the park. GivIng me time at the weekend t either sleep in or just sit and do nothing.


----------



## mummy2_1

I take my lo to bed with me. Til he be falls to sleep, which I always fall asleep with him then go t bed myself when ever I wake up. My poor oh I barely see him after work and he's at work when I get up in morning


----------



## daydream

my ob appt was great, got to hear little's heartbeat. Otherwise pretty uneventful, got my paperwork for the quad screen to do around 16 weeks.


----------



## SparklesHeart

This is awesome!!
https://pulptastic.com/photographer-shows-mothers-body-really-looks-like/


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! I've been gone for awhile. We've had a lot of scares this pregnancy but SHE is doing good! ;) :happydance: We are naming here Athena :cloud9: And I am still shocked she's a girl, I was so sure she was boy this whole time. I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## babifever

Radiance said:


> Hey everyone! I've been gone for awhile. We've had a lot of scares this pregnancy but SHE is doing good! ;) :happydance: We are naming here Athena :cloud9: And I am still shocked she's a girl, I was so sure she was boy this whole time. I have a lot of catching up to do!

how far are you & congrats


----------



## Radiance

babifever said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I've been gone for awhile. We've had a lot of scares this pregnancy but SHE is doing good! ;) :happydance: We are naming here Athena :cloud9: And I am still shocked she's a girl, I was so sure she was boy this whole time. I have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> how far are you & congratsClick to expand...

I'm 13+6 in a few hours! :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello radiance:flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congrats on your girl Radiance!


----------



## Radiance

:wave:

Thank you!!

Is anyone feeling like the weeks are starting to fly by? I would think being on bedrest would make it feel like a lifetime but these last weeks have flown by me. I don't mind though ;) :happydance: I'm actually a little relieved to be this far!


----------



## littleone1993

melewen said:


> Littleone they're doing a c section because of pain meds..?

Theyre doing a section because im resistant to anaesthetic (it doesnt work) so wholst the pain meds will work the epidural and the spinal wont work should i need an emergency c-section!
They just dont want to risk the babys life and neither do i!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Radiance! Congrats on the girl.


----------



## littleone1993

Radiance said:


> :wave:
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Is anyone feeling like the weeks are starting to fly by? I would think being on bedrest would make it feel like a lifetime but these last weeks have flown by me. I don't mind though ;) :happydance: I'm actually a little relieved to be this far!

See for me this is completely different. I feel like the weeks are dragging. 

I have a proper little bump now. I had the first person ask me today when I was due. I was yay!


----------



## daydream

Radiance congrats on the baby :pink:! I sway between thinking it's flying by and dragging. 

I am finally starting to feel like myself during the daytime, what a nice feeling! I still feel bad during the evenings and go to bed around 7-8pm, but I'll take daytime if that's all I get :)

Also one week until our gender scan! Our place does them at 15 weeks, but since baby measured 5 days ahead at the NT scan, they let us move it up. I'm fully expecting a :blue: based on the nub at the NT scan.


----------



## Tristansmom

Thought I had my nausea kicked... but it's back :( It's been 10 days since I last prayed to the porcelain gods but I have a feeling that streak is gonna end real soon!


----------



## babifever

Nothing much here, I too feel like time is dragging! It's like I made it out the first trimester, but now its just a boring period. No movement, not much of a bump. Sigh. I'm ready for some action. I do have a 14 week appt tomorrow. Probably no ultrasound, just Doppler. It would be nice to see baby boy again.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree, second tri and nothing eventful... Just waiting. Waiting for some real movement (I haven't really felt any lately... kind of worried). Waiting for my next appointment and to hear baby again. Waiting to schedule my gender ultrasound. Waiting to be able to work on the nursery. 

Meh.


----------



## mummy2_1

Some sad family news, my grandmother passed away today and I'm absolutely heart broken for my father. He is broken up. The funeral is next week and although I don't get along with the other family I will go to support him.... Sori to bring everyone down


----------



## MamaBunny2

So sorry for your loss mummy :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry for your loss Mummy2-1!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sorry for your loss mummy2_1.

Not alot to report here either. 17 weeks today! Just cant wait for my 20 week scan, 17th April!


----------



## littlejune

Sorry to hear that mummy :-(


----------



## carebear1981

So sorry mummy :flower:


----------



## babifever

Sorry for your loss mummy


----------



## daydream

Have any of you found a good pregnancy workout you like? Now that I'm feeling a bit more human I'm ready to get active again. I've found a few on youtube, the Denise Austin ones are cheesy but after doing them.. I must admit I kind of like them! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH6IrhTjdR0


----------



## SparklesHeart

Denise Austin one for 2nd tri on youtube is the one I've been doing!


----------



## daydream

Sparkles - is that the toning one? I planned to do that one tomorrow :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am gonna hafta look into that. I weighed myself the past two days and it says I've gained 5 pounds since my last doctor appointment 3 weeks ago! :wacko: I've gained a total of 16 pounds so far and will be 17 weeks tomorrow... so basically 16 pounds in 12 weeks. Not cool :nope: I haven't really been eating like I did before because I get full quicker now. My OH is totally ok with me getting bigger so I am too, to an extent. I just don't wanna get TOO big to the point it causes me major discomfort and any health issues. I gained 25-30 with my DS and 35-40 with my DD... perhaps I'm heading for 45-50 with this baby? Yikes.


----------



## Tristansmom

I may have to look into that - I haven't gained any weight yet (I'm not supposed to as I'm very overweight, supposed to just maintain until third tri and then gain should not exceed 11 lbs). I have longstanding issues with my lower back (which majorly contributed to my weight gain) and staying active/mobile makes a HUGE difference in pain management, especially as I can't take any of my usual drugs at this time. I laid off the yoga during first tri (just too tired) but wanted to get back into doing... something. Might try this!


----------



## SparklesHeart

https://m.youtube. com/watch?v=btVp5F7HOfo

This is the one I've been doing.

Edit:* I had to put a space between the full stop and com as it wasn't posting the link for some reason?! So just remember that when you copy/paste!
Edit 2!.* when you copy and paste it puts %20 where I put the space (I have no clue why?!) so just delete that!


----------



## daydream

Tristansmom - I'm also on the lookout for some good prenatal yoga on youtube. If I find a good one, I'll share


----------



## horseypants

:( I have done the panorama genetic test twice now and got no results AGAIN. :(. Torture. I just want to know everything's looking ok so I can tell MIL.


----------



## babifever

I've gained 2.2 pounds.


----------



## littleone1993

i have no idea how much Ive gained. Im hiding from the scales for as long as I possibly can. To be brutally honest I really dont care. 
Ive been eating well and cut down on takeaways( although im munching on a dominos now!) so I know im doing what I should be doing. Tiredness is back...


----------



## Radiance

mummy2_1 said:


> Some sad family news, my grandmother passed away today and I'm absolutely heart broken for my father. He is broken up. The funeral is next week and although I don't get along with the other family I will go to support him.... Sori to bring everyone down

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babifever

littleone1993 said:


> i have no idea how much Ive gained. Im hiding from the scales for as long as I possibly can. To be brutally honest I really dont care.
> Ive been eating well and cut down on takeaways( although im munching on a dominos now!) so I know im doing what I should be doing. Tiredness is back...


Yummy. Pizza is my fav meal these days. Just ordered papA JOHNS.


----------



## Radiance

My sickness and nausea disappeared weeks ago but has started appearing again!! Severe nausea with a lot of foods!! and I am exhausted! I was full of energy in first trimester with not a hit of extra tiredness. I feel like I could sleep for days.


----------



## Radiance

Last time I was checked at my OBs office I was up 17 pounds!! :blush: At my mothers house it said I had lost 5 pounds so I have no clue now :shrug: 

I'm in love with baked potatoes right now! It's all I want and helps with my nausea. I have had a sweet tooth this pregnancy so I've made a lot of my cravings from scratch using much healthier options. :)


----------



## horseypants

Sorry mummy2_1 :(

............ I haven't gained weight yet.....

Hopefully third time's a charm! Apparently there's a cheek swab my DH can do to up our chance of getting results back this time.


----------



## mummy2_1

Thanks ladies...

I'm abit stuck with who I can talk to about this ppregnancy, my oh admitted the other day he's starting to scared as how quick this pregnancy is going so i dont want t keep going on at him about it. My beSt friend and sister are a little off with me Since announcing this baby, and I don't talk t any other of my close family, and with my grandmothers passing it's not right talking to my extended family. Today when waking up i had the most amazing realisation and strongest movement form my baby and the love i have for this new baby. I was starting To get worried as I've been so poorly with ms, headaches, exhaustion. I haven't rli felt alot of love for this lo. But it hit me like a wave today. Feeling bit over whelmed. I'm so very lucky


----------



## babifever

mummy2_1 said:


> Thanks ladies...
> 
> I'm abit stuck with who I can talk to about this ppregnancy, my oh admitted the other day he's starting to scared as how quick this pregnancy is going so i dont want t keep going on at him about it. My beSt friend and sister are a little off with me Since announcing this baby, and I don't talk t any other of my close family, and with my grandmothers passing it's not right talking to my extended family. Today when waking up i had the most amazing realisation and strongest movement form my baby and the love i have for this new baby. I was starting To get worried as I've been so poorly with ms, headaches, exhaustion. I haven't rli felt alot of love for this lo. But it hit me like a wave today. Feeling bit over whelmed. I'm so very lucky

Wow congratulations on the movement, when did it start?


----------



## littleone1993

So I braved the scales... 
I've only gained 0.6kg!!! Thats 1.3 pounds. 
I'm very impressed seem as I have a huge bump and I've just been eating crap from day 1. I didnt think i'd put on that much but yay!

Also... dropped my phone down the toilet today. never done it before but such a ditz!


----------



## MamaBunny2

17 weeks today and baby is the size of an onion!

​


----------



## babifever

14+1 today. Went for a check up yesterday and doc could not find the heartbeat with Doppler. The same issue I have been having with mine from home. So I had to get a ultrasound. He was fine, movin About and flipping. I'm convinced he hides from dopplers.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0004.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daydream

babi- great picture! glad all is okay!

mambunny - bump is looking great! 

mummy - that's so great you felt such good movement! Maybe you could start a journal for littleone to get your feelings out for the time being? I'm sure OH will come along, but yes for guys they have to go through their own feelings about the baby too.


----------



## mummy2_1

I felt a flutter 3 or more days ago, the night my grandmother passed I felt alot of movement, and ever since I can feel alot when I'm laid flat. Like twisting Inside. It's so nice t feel finally.


----------



## Tristansmom

So.... my tummy is pretty upset today (diarrhea, such irony after three months of constipation):blush: ... and yet, I want to eat ALL THE CHOCOLATE... :dohh:

Sigh.


----------



## YikesBaby

CONFESSION: I just downed a massive milkshake and a Philly cheesesteak!!! :) I am blaming it on my twins requiring lots of protein. And calcium. Definitely needed the calcium. :)


----------



## babydreams85

Mummy, so sorry :( I've been feeling movement, but can't wait to feel bigger kicks. Mine still just feels like a little fish in there, with a tiny push/punch on occasion. I have to be in a very specific position though. 

Finally starting to feel 'somewhat' human, even though I still have my bad days...I've been able to eat more this week than I have the entire pregnancy. 

Mamabunny great bump!!! 

Babi he looks perfect!!


----------



## xLaura

I've lost over 1.5 stone so far!!! Granted I was over weight to start with but still. 

I've just got out of hospital once again it looks like I can cope 1 and half week at home before I have to be admitted again. They gave me loads of fluids this time though, more than they've done before so hopefully should keep me going for awhile. I was up every 30mins last night peeing though - something I'm really not used to haha. I normally go like 2/3 a day lol.


----------



## daydream

Xlaura - I'm glad you're back home and I hope you can do alright there for a bit so you don't have to go back quite so quickly :hugs:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Last day of school tomorrow before the Easter hols for my kids. Haven't gone mad with planning stuff as I'm still quite tired, so less big outings, more picnic and friends to play I think. I am looking forward to less in out in out of the house/car etc though! And no work! No times to adhere to. Bliss!


----------



## Mummytoosh

I finally had my 1st scan on Monday and have been so happy since. I finally feel like I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy and my HG has even stopped so I feel human again! :cloud9:
I've attached the scan pic, apologies that it's on its side I have no idea why it does that from my mobile! 
We are staying team yellow and my csection is booked for 18th September :happydance: 
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## YikesBaby

Great pic mummytoosh! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi all, just found this group! I am due Sept 26. May I join you?


----------



## carebear1981

likeaustralia said:


> Hi all, just found this group! I am due Sept 26. May I join you?

:hi: welcome!
That's my due date as well :)


----------



## littlejune

Welcome Likeaustralia!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welcome to the group likeaustralia! :hi:

Aww what a cute scan photo Mummytoosh! :baby:


----------



## likeaustralia

Thanks moms and moms-to-be! It's also our wedding anniversary! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

So just to introduce myself a bit more, this is my second baby and with my first, I opted out of a lot of the prenatal testing/extra scans in favor of just a more natural approach. My first was born early at just shy of 35 weeks and we had a genetic-issue scare while he was in the NICU. Everything turned out to be perfectly fine and he's now a gorgeous, smart almost 3yo, but I am getting ALL the tests this time so there are hopefully no surprises this time around. :)

I just had the NT scan last week and am so happy to have it come back all good! I'm also waiting on the results of my Harmony test, which will give us a more thorough DNA picture, as well as gender! I should have those results early next week. 

I'm also taking progesterone
supplements to hopefully avoid another preterm birth. I'd love to deliver in a non-hospital setting this time and have to make it to 37 weeks to make that happen. Here's hoping! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit more over the coming months.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello likeaustralia! 
Hope you get the birth experience you want this time. Your first one sounds scary! 


I'm going on a girly night out tomorrow. Dinner and dancing. Though my friend just text me to say the restaurant is quite busy, and our table is booked for 9pm. :-s I'm usually having a cup of tea in bed at that time having had dinner 4 hours earlier! Ah well, I can sleep in the next day, and I should make the most of it while I still fit in "nice" clothes!!


----------



## knobby

Sorry for your loss mummy2_1 :/

It's been awhile since I posted. I have been pretty bummed out lately. The situation with my sister is not good. All I did was tell her how sad I was and she stopped talking to me. I didn't get angry with her and didn't blame it all on her, she just stopped talking to me altogether. 

She doesn't think what happened was a big deal at all. Very not understanding. She got really defensive when I was expressing how heartbroken I was and she said, "I'm sorry but it was out of my control," and a bunch of other defensive uncaring nonsense. Instead of just saying, "I'm so sorry about what happened, I feel so bad." Which would have been a normal and appreciated response. 

I had invited her to my anatomy ultrasound which is in 10 days, but with her not talking to me I don't even know if she will show up anymore. :( I don't know why she insists to make the situation even worse? How does not talking to me helping at all?

Anyways, we're telling DH's family tomorrow, so hopefully that goes better. Not too excited about it because DH's parents are weird (they never even congratulated me on the engagement after my husband proposed - never even talked about it - but then acted all happy at the wedding?). 

As for the baby, I have been feeling movement since 15w6d. Feels like little taps. It seems to happen at certain times of the day. Also my bump has gotten huge and I've gained 5lbs so far.


----------



## likeaustralia

Sparklesheart, thank you! The actual birth of my first was not so bad. It was quite fast and easy for a first labor/delivery, I'm told! But yeah, being early and being in the NICU was definitely nerve shattering. My LO fortunately did very well for having been early, but it is not something I'd wish on anyone. :)

Enjoy your night out. And don't feel bad if you get tired early on - you're allowed. ;)


----------



## horseypants

Welcome :)


----------



## shellideaks

Welcome likeaustralia! 

I had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday and a GTT (my mum is diabetic so I had to have it done). Midwife appointment was a bit of a bust, she didn't listen with the doppler, said they're leaving it to 25 weeks now but my next appointment isn't until 28 weeks. 

Plus the consultant doesn't want to see me at all which I'm not happy about. My last baby was a 32 weeker and I'm worried about going early again but they're not doing anything about it. I don't even know what precautions can be taken but just doing something would be nice!


----------



## horseypants

Happy dance!!!!!!!! I'm doing an early gender scan today. :D. And so sorry to be a tease but for now I'm only telling on fb. Heheheh. Let me know if you need to be added. :)

:holly:


----------



## shellideaks

You've still not added me Rose :haha:


----------



## Radiance

Yesterday we got to hear Athena's heartbeat via doppler for the first time ever!! She didn't even need to search for it :happydance: Because my uterus is so tilted it can make it really hard to find. We couldn't hear our last two until later on! I'm 15 weeks tomorrow :D Not sure if I ever updated my EDD? It's September 20th :thumbup: 

We are still getting back and forth news. I stopped bleeding from my SCHs after daily bleeding. :dance: Last scan showed they were still the same size though. April 10th is the big appointment! Cervix measurements, schs measurements, a look at Athena :) And hopefully I get to get my cerclage asap! They wouldn't consider doing it before 16 weeks because how big my schs are.


----------



## Sbmack

Knobby, I'm sorry you're sister is being so I considerate. It doesn't seem like it was out of her control at all. 

Welcome likeaustralia! 

Horsey, so what are you having??!!

Radiance, what's a cerclage?

I'm getting bigger and bigger. I generally eat pretty healthy but did have take out two nights in a row because I was working late. I also have been eating a ton if Easter candy. I'm hosting dinner and doing an egg hunt for the kiddos so I have all the candy here. I need to put it in the basement so it won't be so tempting!


----------



## likeaustralia

shellideaks - They've put me on progesterone supplements to hopefully prevent another preterm birth. Did you have a "cause" for your early labor before? It sounds like you're in the UK, but they might have them available to you there too?


----------



## Radiance

It's a surgical procedure where the cervix is sewn closed


----------



## YikesBaby

Totally TMI but have to share with people who will get a laugh... 

*Preface*: Every night DD and I shower together and get our PJs on before I put her to bed. (Poor hubby!) 

*TMI*: My areolas/nipples have turned darker in colour with all of these hormones!!

*Tonight*: We get out of the shower and are drying off and she tells me that I have raspberries on my breasts. LMAO


----------



## horseypants

Shelideaks, oh no! Can u pm me on fb?


----------



## shellideaks

likeaustralia said:


> shellideaks - They've put me on progesterone supplements to hopefully prevent another preterm birth. Did you have a "cause" for your early labor before? It sounds like you're in the UK, but they might have them available to you there too?

My waters have broken spontaneously with all my children. At 36+2, 36+1 and 32+4. No obvious reasons as to why. I have read about progesterone supplements but I don't think it's very common to be given them in the UK.


----------



## likeaustralia

I think it's less often used for PROM. I didn't have PROM, but PTL due to a cervix that shortened too early. I don't know what they do about PROM unfortunately. :( I hope you can get some answers though!


----------



## Sbmack

YikesBaby said:


> Totally TMI but have to share with people who will get a laugh...
> 
> *Preface*: Every night DD and I shower together and get our PJs on before I put her to bed. (Poor hubby!)
> 
> *TMI*: My areolas/nipples have turned darker in colour with all of these hormones!!
> 
> *Tonight*: We get out of the shower and are drying off and she tells me that I have raspberries on my breasts. LMAO

Funny! Mine are definitely darker and larger. I'm sporting silver dollars now :/


----------



## littleone1993

I want mega baby shopping yesterday. Lots of clothes which i love - i know everyone will buy me them but i desperately need to make sure i like some of them! 

I'm still being sick and so tired all the time. Although glucose gablets are the best thing ever. Theyre used for diabetic people when theyre on a hypo but theyre actually really safe and work well in pregnancy! Its just lots of sugar! 

My husband has moved out for the time being. I feel so much better with life! I dont have to worry about him all the time... i mean i do worry but the stress and the arguments were all getting a bit much!


----------



## Radiance

shellideaks said:


> likeaustralia said:
> 
> 
> shellideaks - They've put me on progesterone supplements to hopefully prevent another preterm birth. Did you have a "cause" for your early labor before? It sounds like you're in the UK, but they might have them available to you there too?
> 
> My waters have broken spontaneously with all my children. At 36+2, 36+1 and 32+4. No obvious reasons as to why. I have read about progesterone supplements but I don't think it's very common to be given them in the UK.Click to expand...

I didn't know that about your others! My main problem is pprom but my recent babies my cervix has changed. I've ppromed early even with Justyce and Jack at 29+1 and 19+5. My high risk said that there isn't much to do to help with pprom (if it's recurrent/a problem) as they don't know much about what causes it or anything.


----------



## horseypants

Hi see u all at fb for now! 
:hug:


----------



## pink_bow

Hope everyone is well. I've been lurking since introducing myself a few weeks ago but wanted to update :) had a second scan today and baby was perfect. Due date is still 27th september. I'm 100% sure baby is a boy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1427742411276.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby you're sister is being completely inconsiderate and a total b*tch, sorry. I wouldn't invite or include her in anything.

Yikesbaby that hilarious :laugh2: My OH jokes that he has pepperoni size nipples because he's gained some weight over the past year (his nipples are small, I have no idea what he's talking about) but MINE on the other hand are definitely the pepperonis :rofl:


----------



## daydream

We had our gender scan today since baby was measuring big last time they got us in a couple days before 15w. No doubt though, it's another :blue:!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1787.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shellideaks

Gorgeous scan pic pink_bow! 

Congrats on team blue daydream :) 

I was meant to go for my gender scan today but OH got held up in work so I had to cancel. I went to bed and cried about it, bloody hormones :haha:

Rebooked for Friday though :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Hi pink bow. Congrats!! Great scan!

So cute daydream! Love the gender reveal :)


Littleone - glad your stress is gone! Hope the door hit him on the way out ;)

That's too bad u had to cancel ur appointment shelli. Glad u got it rebooked quick! Haha I had an emotional day yesterday. I cried about 5 or 6 times for no apparent reason!!


----------



## babifever

pink_bow said:


> Hope everyone is well. I've been lurking since introducing myself a few weeks ago but wanted to update :) had a second scan today and baby was perfect. Due date is still 27th september. I'm 100% sure baby is a boy :cloud9:

Great scan, my baby will not be still enough for a full body and face shot like this! Congratulations!


----------



## likeaustralia

babifever, I just noticed in your signature that you found out gender through Harmony. I am waiting on my Harmony test results. It was a week today and still nothing. How long did it take for you to find out? I am getting so anxious about it, ughhh!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Today I have woken up with a headache. How is that fair?!
Sorry, really not much point to this post. Just annoyed!


----------



## bunnyhop

Hello just found you ladies I am due in Sept with twins these will be babies number 4 and 5 for me :flower:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Welcome bunnyhop!


----------



## babydreams85

Aww congrats on team blue Daydream!!!!! 

Mine doesn't cooperate for scans like that either pink bow...beautiful pic!


----------



## babydreams85

Oh and it's driving me crazy that I have to wait another week and a half to find out the gender! We found out at 15 wks, 1 day with DS...but my mom wanted to be at this ultrasound and she's out of town this week. Not so patiently waiting over here lol.


----------



## littlejune

welcome bunnyhop!


----------



## babifever

likeaustralia said:


> babifever, I just noticed in your signature that you found out gender through Harmony. I am waiting on my Harmony test results. It was a week today and still nothing. How long did it take for you to find out? I am getting so anxious about it, ughhh!

8 days including the weekend. I called them myself starting day 7.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Littleone I'm so happy for you, glad you are feeling better and less stressed :hugs: Good for you!

Aww congrats on another boy daydream!

Shelli it's OK, I'd be upset and crying too :hugs:

Aww cute scan photo pinkbow!

Wow welcome and congrats bunnyhop! :hi:

Happy 18 weeks sparkles! I'll be at sweet tater status tomorrow!


----------



## knobby

My left nipple was leaking last night! So weird! At first I was super confused about how my shirt got wet from underneath. Anyone else??

Baby is moving a lot more than last week and the movements are feeling stronger. :)


----------



## likeaustralia

Just got the results today, so 8 days here too. All clear on trisomy disorders and we are having another boy! :)


----------



## daydream

That's great, congrats likeaustralia!


----------



## daydream

knobby - I'm surprised you're leaking with your first baby but some people do! I keep getting afraid I might leak but haven't had any yet, but I do get some sensations so I can tell that my boobies are doing something in there. Thankfully haven't had the letdown feeling, that will send me into a panic!


----------



## caseita

Hi ladies! I was on a while back but life has been crazy and I haven't been on since! I found out on Sunday that I am having another girl! We are thrilled! I know girls lol, I wanted a boy but I was super nervous about it as well! Anyways... I still get sick almost everynight and I am exhausted ALL THE TIME!! I'm also fairly bummed that I have an anterior placenta so I only feel tiny movements on my sides :( I know I'm not going to feel this one as much as I did my first and that makes me sad. I loved all the big movements!! I hope all is well with you all.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team blue likeaustralia
And congrats on team pink caseita!!


----------



## babifever

likeaustralia said:


> Just got the results today, so 8 days here too. All clear on trisomy disorders and we are having another boy! :)

Ha ha. Cheers to our having two boys!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Argh I just feel crap today. Woken up early by youngest, husband is on nights so is asleep (our bedroom is right next to the lounge) dd shredded a tyre on her bike (I have no idea how!!) out front so now is grumping around as the neighbours kids are on bikes and she's on a scooter (poor kid?!!?) I totally forgot that id said id look after my friends boy (he's almost five but almost non-verbal, but very loud in the noises he makes) so while I'm trying not to shhh him and my youngest ds I I kinda am as my dh is trying to sleep. Its pouring with rain, I have no where to take them (my friend, bless her, left no shoes/coat/car seat for her son) and I was in surprised shock when she dropped him off as id totally forgot he was coming that I didn't think to ask before she left.
And I feel like crying because while my bump isn't really a bump, nothing fits!!!! I lent my maternity stuff to a "friend" a couple years back and she never returned it. So I'm in skinny jeans unbuttoned and a long top I normally wear for cleaning, painting etc.

Sorry, moany whingy lovelyness today.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ok, and there are people out there with real problems and I'm moaning about literally nothing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Knobby my boobs just sweat right now, no leaking just underboob sweat :laugh2:

Congrats on another boy likeaustralia! Congrats on another girl caseita!

18 weeks today and have an appointment this afternoon! Hoping I'll get my gender ultrasound scheduled...
​


----------



## knobby

Congrats likeaustralia and caseita on finding out the gender of your babies! I find out in 5 days. :). Can't wait.



daydream said:


> knobby - I'm surprised you're leaking with your first baby but some people do! I keep getting afraid I might leak but haven't had any yet, but I do get some sensations so I can tell that my boobies are doing something in there. Thankfully haven't had the letdown feeling, that will send me into a panic!

I haven't had any sensations that day other than tenderness really. So it took me by surprise. I have felt burning sensation in my boobs before, but it has probably been a week or 2 since I have felt that. It was for the most part clear fluid and I watched it very slowly come out from my nipple. I hope it is a good sign that my milk supply will be good once baby is here since I do plan on breastfeeding. :)


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! I've been popping in and out but haven't been on BnB so much lately. I would love to join the FB group - may I?


----------



## littleone1993

Heyyy, 

I have such a lovely bump now! 
My appetite has gone completely which is rubbish, I wish it was back. I go out for nice food and I just can't stomach it!


----------



## shellideaks

I went for my gender scan today and baby was tucked up in a ball facing my back. We couldn't see a thing! So got to go back next week :(


----------



## daydream

Oh what a little stinker!! Hah!


----------



## shellideaks

I know, the lady even had me on a birthing ball trying to get it to budge but it was having none of it lol.


----------



## littleone1993

Haha naughty baby!
I'm going to try to find out but since I also know it would be lovely to be team yellow I hope its like that and can't tell!
I have no willpower!


----------



## pink_bow

I am feeling so many flutters and tiny jabs/kicks :cloud9: makes up for still feeling sick!


----------



## shellideaks

It's lovely isn't it pink_bow! I've been feeling little kicks the last few days :) 

Sorry you're still feeling sick though.


----------



## horseypants

Grateful365, pmed you with the info. :flower:


----------



## littleone1993

I had an awful embarrassed teenager moment this morning. Liam and I went out for a drink last night and he got a little drunk. Woke up to two huge hickeys on either side of my neck!!! 
Then to make it worse I'd put foundation over them and a scarf over the top and went to my mums. My sister decided she would love to try on my scarf and I forgot so I took it off and mum saw and said...
'Isn't that what got you pregnant in the first place?'

Embarrassed teenager who would have loved the ground to swallow her up right there and then!!!


----------



## babifever

horseypants said:


> Grateful365, pmed you with the info. :flower:

I looked you up and could not find you....what is the description of your profile picture?


----------



## horseypants

Pmed :)


----------



## Liammommy

Hi ladies - mind if I join the Facebook group too? 

Found out a few days ago that we are expecting our 3rd BOY! Though for sure it was a girl this time but it's sunk in now that he's a boy & am excited :) I was shocked when she told me boy :haha:


----------



## babifever

Liammommy said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join the Facebook group too?
> 
> Found out a few days ago that we are expecting our 3rd BOY! Though for sure it was a girl this time but it's sunk in now that he's a boy & am excited :) I was shocked when she told me boy :haha:

There are alot of boys coming this year!


----------



## horseypants

We're having our second girl. :). Glad to add you all. If you're having trouble why don't you help me find you on there. Pm me your fb name.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations!! Cant wait til Sept to see what we all have!


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats on your boy Liammommy! 

I have my gender scan rescheduled for Tuesday night. Hoping baby plays ball this time :haha:


----------



## littleone1993

I'm still really torn about finding out the gender. I'd love to but id also love the surprise! 
Lots of decisions to be made!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Littleone if you're still unsure you could get the ultrasound tech to write it in an envelope at your next scan so you've got it then and you don't have to feel rushed to decide!


----------



## littleone1993

That's a good point! I could do that but then its all so tempting just to sneak a peak!#
The other worry I have is that though my training I've had a little bit of sonography experience so I can (if its a goodish angle) tell what the baby is. Im going to ask them to tell me when they look so I can turn away but even so!


----------



## Grateful365

Littleone - I would love to be team yellow but my DH will have none of it!

Shelli - hope baby cooperates for you this time! Can't wait to hear

AFM- I have started to feel baby move here and there. &#10084;&#65039; Feels like a little goldfish. Gender US is April 20 but I feel like I ruined the surprise when I asked the doctor to peek down there at 13 weeks. He totally pointed out boy parts and said his guess was boy but that it was way too early. I had a gut feeling this one was a girl but since seeing those "boy parts" I can only think of a boy now! Lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I felt baby kick my hand for the first time Thursday evening! Then late Saturday eve saw my lower tummy poke out a few times from kicks and/or jabs!!! My LO has been quite active as of late... I love it!


----------



## caseita

How would I join the Facebook group horseypants?


----------



## caseita

How exciting everyone is starting to feel their babies! I still only feel little movements because of the anterior placenta and I haven't felt her at all today... I'm nervous but trying not to stress too much as I know it's still early...


----------



## babifever

Found out I have a Anterior Placenta, so it may be a while for the movement on my end.....I had a lot going on this appointment, welcome to read my journal on last page.


----------



## littlejune

All you ladies and feeling babies move! Ah, can't wait. I really haven't felt anything yet, but it's still early.


----------



## SparklesHeart

19 weeks today!! Yay! Cant wait to be 20+ weeks, feel like I shall be making some headway then!
Lots of kicking and wiggling going on here. Dh has felt it a few times now too. Had to sit for almost an hour to feel it, and be wouldn't normally be so patient but we bad some game of thrones to catch up on!!
Babifever I read your journal entry about you scan yesterday. I hope your not feeling too anxious about all that they've said, and pray your little boy is healthy. We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Babifever - I read your journal... I know that is very scary listening to all the things they said and the what ifs. I will be praying that all is perfect with your LO. I know its so hard.... But try to just enjoy every minute of your sweet baby boy growing. He's gonna be perfect no matter what &#128525;&#128525;

I had an anterior placenta with my DS. I felt him kick but not until about 23 weeks and not as often as usual.


----------



## babydreams85

Praying for you babifever!! 

My little one has been wiggling a lot too. Feeling more like kicks/thumps rather than just squirms and pokes. It makes pregnancy so much more real when you can feel baby moving!!! We find out gender on Friday (3 days away) and I am so nervous for some reason!! Had my 16 wk check up yesterday and all was well. Heartbeat measured 154 on Doppler (even though baby was hiding and she had a hard time finding him/her at first). 

Oh and I keep forgetting about the FB group. I would love instructions on how to be added!!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Pm horseypants for info on the fb group :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 19 weeks caseita and Sparkles!

Happy 16 weeks babifever!

My LO is noticeably active in the morning and later in the evening, probably because I'm sitting still and can notice more. I feel much more pops and pokes more often since just after hitting the 18 week mark. My OH got to feel baby kick his hand a few times late yesterday while we were on the couch. We're both really anxious to SEE the kicks again.


----------



## babifever

Thanks so much ladies! I'm feeling a lot better today. 

Hey, I feel like my stomach is growing at night, so hopefully I'll see a pop sometime soon. My next milestone is 20 weeks!

Hope you all are doing well, jealous of all the movement!

My ticker says baby is 5 ounces, he actually is as of yesterday!


----------



## knobby

Had the anatomy ultrasound yesterday @ 18w4d.... it's a BOY! :blue: :) Totally took us by surprise because the nub theory convinced us we were having a girl. 

Everything else on the ultrasound was perfect. No issues to be found. He was actually measuring a few days ahead.

https://i62.tinypic.com/2m7t9y1.png

https://i62.tinypic.com/2eqe7ur.png

https://i59.tinypic.com/255037c.png


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats knobby!! Great pictures!


----------



## daydream

Congrats on your baby boy knobby!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay congrats knobby! Love the photos!


----------



## caseita

Congrats knobby!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats on your sweet baby boy Knobby!!!


----------



## littlejune

congrats on the little boy knobby!!

Question ladies who have felt the baby already-- I think I've felt my little bean move. The first time it felt like an odd muslce twitch, or almost like I could feel a strong pulse but it wasn't in sync with my heart beat. It made my tummy move a bit, so I would be surprised if it were anything but baby. Then last night it felt like teensy little tickles in my stomach. 

The movements are so much more subtle than I imagined they would be though, I guess I was expecting them to be super obvious. 

Is this sorta how they felt to you? Or were they so undeniably clear you had no questions?


----------



## MamaBunny2

littlejune yes! It almost feels like little butterflies or little fingers tapping from the inside, like little tickle taps. At least to me that's how it started. I questioned them, but because it was happening pretty much everyday I kinda figured it was baby.


----------



## MamaBunny2

19 weeks today!
​


----------



## knobby

Thanks everyone! It was nice to buy little boy outfits the other day :)



littlejune said:


> congrats on the little boy knobby!!
> 
> Question ladies who have felt the baby already-- I think I've felt my little bean move. The first time it felt like an odd muslce twitch, or almost like I could feel a strong pulse but it wasn't in sync with my heart beat. It made my tummy move a bit, so I would be surprised if it were anything but baby. Then last night it felt like teensy little tickles in my stomach.
> 
> The movements are so much more subtle than I imagined they would be though, I guess I was expecting them to be super obvious.
> 
> Is this sorta how they felt to you? Or were they so undeniably clear you had no questions?

Yes! It does feel like small muscle twitches or light tapping. Now that you have felt it you will notice it gradually becoming stronger and more noticeable as the days go on. I feel it the most when I am lying down or just sitting on the couch.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Exactly the same with me, when I'm sitting at my desk at work or on the couch or lying down. I'm not busy and able to really notice the movements.


----------



## Grateful365

To me it feels like a goldfish swimming


----------



## littlejune

Thanks ladies- I'm sure that's what it was! I think I was just surprised as to how subtle it felt. Pretty exciting


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on your baby boy Knobby!!!!!! 

I have my gender scan tomorrow and I'm convinced we are having another boy, so I may be joining you on team blue!!!


Littlejune, yes! That is definitely baby!!!


----------



## babifever

There are a lot of boys coming!


----------



## shellideaks

I've just had some maternity tops I bought delivered so took my first bump pic in one :) 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150409_175852_zps04xygxhd.jpg

Sorry it's massive :haha:


----------



## daydream

The bumps look great! I love your top shelli!

Yes we do have quite a few boys coming our way don't we!


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you, I fell in love with it too. Saw it online and had to have it for Summer! 

I am hoping to update with gender tomorrow, assuming my 3rd gender scan goes better than the others :dohh:


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck shelli! Hope baby Co operates :D


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not holding my breath after the last 2 scans :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

Eep!!!!!!!! Lots of luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

I'm 16 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Is it too late to join?

Due date is now 30th September, although I may not be able to go full term so likely be delivering earlier.

We are staying Team Yellow, its gonna kill me but DH really wants a surprise! My gut says boy though (or may just be wishful thinking after 2 girls!)

Iv been having a pretty miserable time - I have a dysfunctional pelvis and the pregnancy hormones etc have made it so much worse. I have been on crutches since 11 weeks and now have to use a wheelchair for going out. Sleep is a thing of the past as I am so sore. I see a chiropractor twice a week to re-align my pelvis but it doesn't stay in place. If it carries on doing this after baby is born I may need my pelvis fused in place. Life is fun!

Would love to join the facebook group if someone can message me the info :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations and welcome.to sweetpeas. Il add you to front page and :yellow: next to your name. Pm horseypants think she does the fb page


Sori I've been absent ladies if anyone would like to msg and update op with gender pls let me know.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Thanks mummy!

Are many people feeling movement yet? I was hoping to feel this one early seen as its my second (progressing) pregnancy- but I have an anterior placenta so no idea when I will feel it!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm feeling little pokes, I get a couple a day at least but they only started in the last week or so. Not sure where my placenta is yet.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I started feeling little pops and pokes from 13+ weeks. Now baby regularly moves and I feel pops, pokes, wiggles and stabs regularly. Yesterday baby was SO active! Actually saw my belly jut out a couple times last weekend for the first time, it was amazing! My OH can feel baby kick his hand now too. I love it!


----------



## mummy2_1

I've had movement from about 15+. Now it's more rolling Around motion I feel and little pops of kickin here and there


----------



## babifever

CrazyMumma said:


> Thanks mummy!
> 
> Are many people feeling movement yet? I was hoping to feel this one early seen as its my second (progressing) pregnancy- but I have an anterior placenta so no idea when I will feel it!

I have a anterior too, still nothing


----------



## shellideaks

Baby mostly cooperated, we got there in the end anyway lol. It's a girl! :D


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies! I posted this on the FB group already, but we are officially team :pink::pink::pink:!!!! 

Baby girl wasn't cooperating at first and I was so scared we wouldn't get to find out...but she finally moved and we got a 100% shot (3 lines)! ;) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Been m.i.a, had a few days away at the seaside! 
Lots of reading to catch up on! Welcome newcomers and congrats on all the gender announcements!!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats!! There's some pink in this group now!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink ladies!!


----------



## shary

Hi girls! Havent been in the forum for a while. I got my bfp on the 9th jan! Baby due 17th sept ;)) super excited and its our first preg. Still dont know if we re having a girl or a boy however i think its a boy hehe! 

Hope we all have a safe pregnancy and deliver a healthy baby! Xx


----------



## daydream

welcome Shary!

Just wanted to give a general update on how things are for me. Nausea has really subsided (finally!) and food is finally tasting good again! I've been getting lots of little kicks and flutters. DH was able to feel it a few days ago, so that was great. It's still not super strong but feeling it a little better each day. I've been keeping up with my pregnancy fitness on youtube. Doing the Denise Austen Fit and Firm cardio pretty much daily and sometimes I'll do the toning one right after. I did do a prenatal yoga on youtube the other day that was pretty good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSFobwvQTg

If you have any prenatal fitness videos that you like (on youtube or elsewhere), please share! It'll be a long five more months if I'm doing the same ones over and over lol


----------



## littlejune

welcome Shary and LeaM!


----------



## daydream

Welcome Lea! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## horseypants

Eek. Almost 2am and I can't sleep!


----------



## mummy2_1

Shary and LeaM welcome both added to op.


----------



## pink_bow

I have my gender scan today :D hoping baby flashes!


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck pinkbow!!


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you mummy2_1. 

Good luck Lea!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck to you both!! Can't wait to hear your results!!

My LO was moving like crazy yesterday!! So many flutters that felt like little tickles in the same spot! I'm so excited to feel him/her now!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tristansmom

So relieved - baby actually moved for the first time last night, enough that I could feel with my fingers!! I've been so worried as I felt my son much earlier.... Huge relief!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Lea.

We are having another girl !


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team blue Lea!!

And team pink pinkbow!!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats on the gender reveals and first flutters! Very exciting day for so many!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Warning - excuse my pity party

I did not sign up for this

I did not plan to get pregnant with rose colored glasses.
I expected morning sickness
I expected tiredness
I expected fluid retention and food aversions
I expected the raging hormones and sleepless nights
I expected to be uncomfortable.

Ive done this before - I thought I knew what to expect.

I did NOT expect to be in pain 24/7
I did NOT expect to be unable to walk without support
I did NOT expect to need a wheelchair at 15 weeks pregnant
I did NOT expect to be unable to even sit and play with my children 
I did NOT expect to be unable to maintain my home
I did NOT expect to feel guilty, to feel like I am letting my family down.

This is NOT what I signed on for :cry:


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww huni bless you. Your rli having a hard time and totally deserve to rant and rave. Your body is putting you through alot, you shouldn't feel guilty you are doing an amazing thing carrying your baby inside You. You are definitely not lettiNg Your family down. 

My last pg I was in the shittiest mood feeling down and sorry for myself (I was not in pain like to u or having anywhere near as rough a time-and still i was making life he'll for my nearest and dearest) a close friend sed to me 'right now your an octopus, you have four arms four legs, two brains and two hearts. Two souls. Two mighty strong wills, you can fight together to become two separate ppl' i love this. Cheers me up no end when I'm down. Hope it helps a tiny bit.

YOur doing Amazing. You are a warrior, don't doubt yourself.x


----------



## Tristansmom

Joining the pity party - my ex (my son's father) is being a total dipstick right now. He found out from my son about the baby so took it upon himself to show a FIVE YEAR OLD an "educational" video about how babies are made. And why would he do that?

Because he's a homophobic, transphobic bigot. His goal was to prove to my son that my wife must be a man because it takes a man to make a baby. (My wife is transgender but very much a woman. I got pregnant through IUI.) 

I'm so angry I could literally kill someone. Not only did he UNILATERALLY decide to educate my son about the mechanics of sex, YEARS before he was ready (so now I have to tell the kindergarten teacher that this subject may come up), he did so in the most bigoted, discriminatory way possible.

AAAARREREGGGGGHHH.


----------



## CrazyMumma

TristansMom - what a prick!

I am just over it.

Its not even just being in pain. That I can handle. But not being able to walk? Its insane. I cant stand for longer than 30 seconds without crutches before my legs start shaking and I fall. I cant cook, wash dishes, hang washing out, vaccum - ANYTHING. My poor hubby works full time and then comes home with more work to do - but has to cook and clean and do everything else. :cry: we dont qualify for any home help - and cant afford a housekeeper on top of all the chiropractor and physio bills


----------



## SparklesHeart

Tristansmom that is awful!!! What a small minded person he must be!!!! But to try and impose that on your son is disgraceful.

Crazymumma I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Your husband sounds like a gem, bless him. Hoping things improve for you. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats on the girls ladies!

Tristansmom wow what a total idiot :growlmad: So sorry you have to deal with that :hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Crazymumma I'm sorry u r having a rough go. U rant away. Hope things get better!

Tristansmom wow... just wow. I can't believe what an a** to do that. Sorry you have to deal with it


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the gender reveals...I'm still going back and forth about finding out.

Sorry your ex is such an ass, Tristansmom. Not cool, not cool at all. I didn't realize you had a wife and did IUI. My friend and her wife have been trying for a couple years without success :(

Crazymumma, so sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I must've missed your story as to what's going on. Is there any hope you will be able to walk and be more comfortable later in pregnancy?

Edit: just read back. Did you have the same pelvis situation with your other children. What a pain. Sorry!!

Daydream, saw your video...looking forward to trying it. I have been so bad this time around. last time, without a kid, I was great and exercised three days a week until 25 weeks. This time I just haven't found the time. We are active and go on walks all the time but nothing that makes me sweat. Not looking forward to loosing the baby weight this time around.


----------



## Tristansmom

Thanks guys! I'm a little calmer now, but I was SUPER angry all weekend. Was actually pretty worried it might affect baby, but I think it's ok - still having the odd flutter/kick now and then, hoping they get stronger soon!


----------



## Tristansmom

Sbmack - good luck to your friend! Hope it works for her soon. My wife and I are SUPER excited to have a little brother or sister for Tris (who lives with us, only sees his dad every second weekend so my wife is more of a parent that the dipstick ex).


----------



## littlejune

Tristansmom- so frustrating, sorry :-( Hopefully he pulls his head out of his ass. 

crazymumma- so sorry about the pain levels you're dealing with :-( please feel free to rant- it sounds like you're being very strong and everyone needs to let off steam.

Need advice mommas- I will of course ask my OB when I see her tomorrow, but I've been feeling a lot of dizzy and faint spells lately. I got my most recent coming home from a walk, I out of the blue felt incredibly weak and shaky, had brown spots in my vision and felt as if I was going to pass out. I came home and ate to ensure it wasn't low blood sugar, but it didn't seem to help. I laid down and took a nap but I have felt so weak and incredibly tired since. This has happened several times and they are really hard to recover from. I know low blood sugar and fainting can be common, but are not something I want to deal with- any suggestions on how to cope?


----------



## CrazyMumma

littlejune - it could be blood pressure? mine tends to be quite low and when it drops I feel the same. Try upping your water and salt intake - and it seems strange, but lemonade seems to give mine a boost when I'm low?

Sbmack- I had SPD with Miss 4, but only from about 7 months, and not anywhere near this bad. I used crutches with her, but only walking around a shop or something - and never a wheelchair. 

Unfortunately things are very unlikely to improve until after the baby is born. Once I deliver, hopefully my pelvis will become more stable - if not, then they will do surgery to fuse the pelvis together. Until then, there's not alot that can be done, and as I get bigger its going to get worse.


----------



## mummy2_1

Littlejune sounds similar to what I have -vertigo. It's very common during pg unfortunately. I'm not allowed to drive or left by myself :( I haven't yet fainted but have fallen a few times. My head is swimming. It's getting better I only feel.it every so often bow. For a few days it was constant.


----------



## xLaura

mummy2_1 said:


> Littlejune sounds similar to what I have -vertigo. It's very common during pg unfortunately. I'm not allowed to drive or left by myself :( I haven't yet fainted but have fallen a few times. My head is swimming. It's getting better I only feel.it every so often bow. For a few days it was constant.

Did you go the doctors who diagnosed this? I've been having them same feeling faint episodes and one whilst I was driving yesterday, now I'm really scared of being on my own and even driving. I don't want to go the docs just to be told it's normal though. I've literally lived in the doctors this pregnancy (mostly HG related) and I don't want them to think I'm just being overly dramatic.


----------



## SparklesHeart

20 weeks today, woohoo!!


----------



## carebear1981

Yay. Half way there!! Congrats sparklesheart!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Yes been to Dr's and diagnosed. He was confusing sed would.only last 3 weeks then sed let's hope it doesn't last the rest of pg?? So which one is it. Got to say it's def easing. I only get dizzy now when standing up and sometimes going up stairs. I stumble some times but not often


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo Sparkles! Halfway! I'm right behind ya at 20 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

Less than two weeks until my ultrasound!!!


----------



## YikesBaby

littlejune - when was the last time you had bloodwork? Could also be anemia!


----------



## Grateful365

Crazymumma - i can't even fathom what your going through and I'm so sorry. All I can say, is, as bad as things are, and I know they are...try to focus as much as possible on what a wonderful family and husband you have, and the fact that all this pain will lead to a beautiful addotion to your family. You are blessing your family. Huge hugs to you and feel free to vent away anytime!!!! We're here for you!

Tristansmom- ugh! Hugs!


----------



## SparklesHeart

:wave: Arohadove.

Congrats on 20 weeks mamabunny!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Welcome Aroha!

I keep thinking about my birth plan and its doing my head in. With DD I wanted a waterbirth, in the end I was induced after 30+ hrs of labour, wasn't dilating and never got the waterbirth, ended up with an epidural (which I didn't want) but I was so tired and in so much pain i caved. Total labour of 46 hrs. It was horrible, and in the end I felt so sad I didn't get the birth I'd dreamed of..

When DH and I started trying, I explained all of that, (he isn't DD's bio dad) and did alot of research and had a whole plan before I even conceived. I had my heart set on a home water birth - id even decided which pool I wanted. No drugs, all natural. Leave the cord to stop pulsating, no injection for the placenta.

Now I am not allowed a home birth due to my pelvis - If it 'locks' as it sometimes does then I will not be able to move my legs at all -and it can take 10-30 minutes for it to relax. During labour this could be worse.

I may not be able to physically get into the birthing pool- and if something goes wrong certainly will have a hard time getting out.

If I am stuck in a wheelchair and cannot mobilize - how the heck am I going to manage. I am not allowed an epidural again as last time they pushed my legs so far apart my pelvis ended up worse.

I have a funny feeling they are going to push for a C-section. :cry:

I'm never going to have the birth I've dreamed of


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Aroha :hi: Congrats! You will do amazingly!

20 weeks today!
​


----------



## Tristansmom

Found out at my anatomy ultrasound why I haven't been feeling much for movement - I apparently have a fundal/anterior placenta, so the tech said I may not feel much until 24 weeks. But baby looks very healthy! :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

Glad the baby is healthy tristansmom, roll on the next few weeks so you can feel some wiggles!!

I'm in a great mood today, woke up to an email offering my youngest a place at the school we wanted fir September! One less thing to worry over!! Yippee!!


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry that some of you ladies are having such a tough time :( HUGS!!! 

Tristansmom I didn't have an anterior placenta in the first tri, but apparently mine has moved to that position. I started out feeling baby more than I feel her now. I get little taps VERY low, but I can't feel the bigger movements yet. The U/S tech showed me how she is kicking directly into the placenta. I was feeling major kicks from my son at this point in the pregnancy, and I think it was 18 weeks when I could see it from the outside. So, this is a different experience for me!

I am STILL struggling with nausea and major food aversions! It seemed to lighten up at 14 weeks, and then came back full force :( Otherwise not much to report here. Just waiting on my anatomy scan (2 more weeks) and hoping that baby is healthy and still a girl (my WORST fear--I have already bought lots of pink ;) :p)!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Babydreams - I know what you mean, not only was my bump way bigger with my son (my doc was actually concerned it might be twins as I didn't have an early u/s with him, only the anatomy scan at 19 weeks - and it was 16 weeks when I popped with a fundal height measuring 22 weeks), but I could TOTALLY feel him from 16 weeks on, and so could my friends/family if they touched my belly! this time I'm much heavier, so although I look like I've put on a little weight I do NOT look pregnant at all, still wearing normal (size 18) clothes although they are just now starting to get uncomfortable. Between that and not feeling the baby I really have had a hard time feeling connected to this pregnancy, but seeing baby has helped a lot, as has understanding why I can't feel anything!

Sorry to hear that you're having nausea still, FX that it resolves soon for you!


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, I've been off the thread for a long time. I was feeling so ill that I actually didn't want to talk about the pregnancy or anything to do with it! I am now coming out the other side and starting to feel better so have begun to get a bit more excited! Had my 20 week scan and all was fine, found out we are having another boy! Very pleased and currently knee deep in all Aidans old clothes trying to sort them out! 
I have an anterior placenta too tristonsmom, I have started to feel movement in the last 2 weeks xx


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on another boy choc! Glad you're feeling better :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Choc and glad to hear you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## littleone1993

I really want to find out what im having but my scan isnt until the 7th May!!! I would love for this baby to be a girl but it doesnt matter to me either way! 

I just want it to be September now. Im not being pregnant very gracefully!


----------



## CrazyMumma

So yesterday was a rollercoaster!!

The hospital social worker called and suggested I apply for home help through WINZ (govt agency here). I got all the forms, dr signed them, had letters for evidence from physio, chiropractor etc. Also had all the corrospondance I had from the disability support services that said basically that although I am incapacitated for the next 6-7 months, my condition doesn't meet their criteria for support. 

I did so much research, looking up the legislation to ensure we were eligible, found someone to employ and finally went to see them.

The ***** handling my case didn't even look at the forms before telling me I dont qualify. She started spouting of excuse after excuse 

you have a husband - so automatically dont qualify, so I asked her to prove it in the legislation - she couldnt.

you need to apply though disability support - i gave her my emails from them

your income is too high - home help is not even assessed on income

your chosen helper is a relative - no where does it say that they cant be

then she went on for 20 minutes about why cant my relative do it for free, that thats 'what families do' and they wont pay because she shouldnt be asking for payment (shes unemployed and desperate for work!)

Thoughout all of this we reminded her 4-5 times that DH is Deaf, and she needed to speak looking at him so he could lip read - she constantly looked away, looked down, or if he asked a question she totally ignored him, or looked at me and answered. Hubby walked out as he was fed up with it.

We even told her that if this doesn't get approved then hubby would have to quit his job to look after me, and go on the unemployment - her answer was that he will just end up with a 3 month stand down. Absolutely couldnt care less.

I left a bit later, after being told it needed to go to the policy team but most likely wouldn't be approved. I was in tears - hubby goes back to work next week and without help I am literally in danger, I am a huge falls risk and everytime I walk I am risking falling and hurting my baby.

Hubby went to see the local councilman - and by some miracle 20 minutes later we were APPROVED!!!!

So basically it never had to go to the policies team, she was just being a ***** about it, and could have sorted it on the spot, as we definitely fit all the criteria. Oh and hubby put in a formal complaint for discrimination and she was made to apologize to him, and its on her record. 

So as of Monday, I finally have some home help (15hrs a week) so from Mon-Fri she is going to come for 3 hrs a day, help me get Miss almost 5 off to kindy/school, prep dinner and hang washing etc, take me to appts as I am no longer allowed to drive. Its definitely a weight off, just a shame it had to be such a drama to get it!

Makes me wonder how many other people arn't getting the support they need due to people having power plays and not doing their jobs!


----------



## Tristansmom

Crazymumma - SO glad you got the help you need! And so sorry the intake worker was such a cee-you-enn-tee about the whole thing.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Blimey, what a trauma to get the help you clearly need! That woman was enjoying a power trip! Glad you got it sorted, and a bonus that you already know the person helping you!

I have my anatomy scan today, eekkkk! 7 hours 40mims is going to drag! Cant wait to see baby!

On another note, I woke up yesterday morning with a pink looking neck and through the day it got sooo itchy!! My bump has patches of this too but doesn't seem as itchy. My neck however kept me awake all last night, and although I've tried not to scratch (instant relief, but then it seems to itch more?!!) now my neck is sore, so its more red now, and stings when I scratch! Going to try to see someone today about it. I though it might be pupps/pep but from all my googling (bad I know) that seems to be more bump related?! Any thoughts?

Edit- its all over my bump now :&#128546;:


----------



## CrazyMumma

Sparkles - good luck at your scan! Hope the rash settles soon, I have no idea what it could be though sorry!

Today was the first time in over a month I haven't cried. It is such a releif to finally have some help. We have hired a mobility scooter as I am no longer allowed to drive, and I have an old lady walking frame to help around the house - at least with that I can sit on it to make food etc and use the tray to carry things. >> me! :jo:


----------



## xLaura

Choc - I've been wandering how you were doing been meaning to message you. Glad your feeling more positive about everything now it's easing. Congrats on another boy, I'm convinced mine is also another boy. I'm staying yellow though.

Crazymumma - glad you've managed to get the help you need. Hope you can start to look forward now. Sorry your still in pain though.

Sparkles heart - goodluck with the can! Are you finding out sex? It does sound like pupps - I'd get it seen to and hopefully you can get something which reduces the itchiness.


----------



## choc

Thanks Laura, how are you getting on? Any improvement on the sickness?


----------



## SparklesHeart

Thanks, no not finding out the sex. 
Got a Drs app in half an hour about the itchy rash, hoping there's is something they can do! 
Will post scan pics later.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck sparklesheart with the scan and hope they can do something about the rash!

Crazymumma - happy you are getting home care. You obviously need it! Happy to hear you are getting more positive with the help (no more crying). Take care!


----------



## xLaura

Choc - it's eased up loads. I still feel sick all the time but I'm only sick 1-2 times a day (sometimes I'm not sick) so it's much better. I don't feel so ill with it most days (I still have bad days but there not too often) I'm still off work so will have see how that goes. However I've now gone to being faint really often so I don't know what that's about lol.


----------



## choc

Glad it's eased up so much, what a relief! Are you going to get checked out about the fainting? It's never ending isn't it!


----------



## xLaura

Is anyone else's boobs really tender? I can't stand my OH touching them and jeeze if my toddler leans/pokes/stands on them again I will scream! They are so sore.

I can't remember them being this bad last time?


----------



## xLaura

Yeah choc I'm going go the docs and ask about it. I put it down to lack of food/drink at first but I'm eating and drinking loads now so I'm not sure. I just don't want seem as if I'm being a a mard arse lol.


----------



## Mango

*Crazymamma *I'm so sorry to hear you have to deal with this the whole way through. I hope some days are easier for you than others. Let's focus more on how wonderful it's going to be to hold your little one after all of this. You'll e the ultimate strong mommy. :hugs: Just read your mroe recent post, wow what useless help! Is there a different person at that agency that you could speak with, like maybe if you called in advance and asked for an appointment with a manager? Just trying ot think of any solutions there may be to help.

*Tristansmom*, has your son stopped talking about it now. You think maybe you will try to reteach him some of the info instead of letting what his dad said stick, or you're undecided? I'd be so angry as well, but you're doing a great job of handling it! :flower: Similar to you I haven't felt much movement either unless I'm laying very very still in the evenings and I feel just a tad. I don't have my appointment until next week so trying to remain.

*Mamabunny *you're halfway! 20 weeks wow, doesn't the time go by so fast! :happydance:

*Choc*, your post makes me feel as though I wrote it. Same here hun, I have had the worst all day/night sickness ever and it only began to ease slightly last week. I hope you feel better soon. What has been working for you? For me sadly anything greasy has been a life saver...:dohh: Congrats on reaching the halfway mark too!

I know a lot of ladies have heard of linea nigra, but has anyone ever heard of horizontal dark lines? I have three very thin dark lines that have appeared. They don't itch or anything, they aren't stretch marks, just these odd super straight lines like someone took a ruler and drew across each ab muscle or something.. :shrug:


----------



## choc

Mango, I am definitely more happy eating unhealthy stuff. I can't stomach any kind of vegetables at all. I want burgers etc! And lots of fizzy drinks and chocolate etc! I can't seem to eat any proper dinner meals in the evening. Lots of cereal and cream cheese sandwiches as well. I'm just glad the all day/night sickness has gone at last. Just the food aversions left now really.


----------



## horseypants

Mm choc and mango.


----------



## xLaura

I'm definitely another for greasy unhealthy foods to help with the sickness now. It's a good job I lost so much weight from being sick as I can imagine I'm going pile it back on now. My worst is for mcdonalds! I literally want one so bad now but I've been really light headed today so sont want to drive (why so they not deliver??) I find cooking/preparing foods myself makes me worse hense why I'm obsessed with fast food/take always lol.


----------



## Mango

choc said:


> Mango, I am definitely more happy eating unhealthy stuff. I can't stomach any kind of vegetables at all. I want burgers etc! And lots of fizzy drinks and chocolate etc! I can't seem to eat any proper dinner meals in the evening. Lots of cereal and cream cheese sandwiches as well. I'm just glad the all day/night sickness has gone at last. Just the food aversions left now really.

Wow, yes same here, burgers, french fries, milkshakes, grilled cheese, icecream (with cereal on top). Do you know what you're having yet? It will be interesting to see if we are expecting the same gender baby.


----------



## carebear1981

horseypants said:


> Mm choc and mango.

Sounds delicious!! :rofl:

I'm craving bad foods right now. Just had my last pack of mini eggs and some timbits. 

Having a girls weekend away this weekend and I'm so excited for chips and dip and the ton of candy I know some people are bringing!!
I also bought non-alcoholized wine coolers!! Sooooo excited to pretend :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Laura - my boobs are still tender and heavy. Haven't grown much but they're sure weighing me down now.


----------



## choc

horseypants said:


> Mm choc and mango.

Lol! 

Mango I'm having a boy, what are you having? 

Laura, cooking definitely makes it worse. I'm trying to cook ds dinner right now and it is turning my stomach.


----------



## SparklesHeart

20 +3 scan! Was amazing to see baby wriggling around, and sucking a thumb!

Also my Dr confirmed I have pupps/pep. Arghh, its annoying!!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150417_16_07_08_Pro.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MamaBunny2

CrazyMumma wow what a total b*tch that lady was to you and your DH! :growlmad: She should want to help you attain the help you both obviously need right now! Ugh, that just makes me so irritated that people can use and abuse assistance and get it without a problem for just being lazy and unmotivated when there are so many that honestly NEED the help! I am SO happy to see that you were approved, an apology is being issued and that you are doing better emotionally :hugs:

Sparkles that's awesome! Aww how adorable, baby is a thumb sucker!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed I can start enjoying this pregnancy.

I love how facebook can remind you of things to look back on. Mine just popped up - on this day 5 years ago I was due with Miss 4! (shame she wasn't born for another 17 days though!)

Sparkles - gorgeous scan! Can they do anything now that they know what it is?


----------



## daydream

sparkles - such a sweet scan photo! I'm curious if this baby will be a thumb sucker during the anatomy scan, every scan we've had so far his hands have been up near his face.


----------



## carebear1981

So cute sparklesheart!


----------



## SparklesHeart

They prescribed a moisturiser and a steroid cream that I'm only to use if I reach my wits end apparently!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

CrazyMumma my FB just showed me a photo of Oreos and milk I was pigging out on a year ago today (def not pregnant). Last night my OH ran me to the store to grab some Chips Ahoy cookies I just HAD to have with milk!

Funny how history repeats itself :dohh:


----------



## littleone1993

Had a little bit of spotting and pain last night which was a lovely trip to A&E just to make sure everything was okay. 

Apparently I have a fairly low lying placenta but it should change. Baby looked happy though but did not want to cooperate with finding the gender out. I still have my 20 week anatomy scan to look forward to though!


----------



## carebear1981

Glad everything is ok :flower:


----------



## horseypants

A coworker died in a car accident last night on the way home from work. So scary. :( really good guy. Leaves behind a wife and three kids.


----------



## choc

I'm so sorry horseypants, that's awful x


----------



## CrazyMumma

horseypants so sorry to hear that, hope you are ok


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh that's awful, hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## aries_22043

hello everyone, I have been MIA for a while. Lots of posts to catch up.

Horseypants - i'm sorry to hear that, it is terrible.

For me, I had my 20 weeks anatomy scan last Thursday, baby boy is fine, the tech was not concern about anything. Yay, I still have to go see my OB Dr. for him to read the results to me. Another milestone for me.

As for baby room , we got the walls painted. We are doing white walls with accent/decorations in green/yellow. We will start on doing the baby closet next. Other than this, we haven't buy anything baby related yet. Where is everyone on their nursery room as of now? Did you guys buy any baby stuff yet? OH, jut a questions for you all, do you think baby closet need more drawers to put stuff in or more hanging space to hang ? I can't decide how many drawers/shelf to put in the baby closet yet. TIA.

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## carebear1981

So sad horseypants :hugs:

We haven't done a thing to our nursery yet aside from deciding which room to use. We chose the smaller of the two bedrooms since its warmer and lighter in the second bedroom. We will probably decide more in the next few weeks when we find out what we're having :)
As far as closet/drawers, I'm not sure! Baby #1 on the way :)


----------



## daydream

For the clothes storage, we have one long bar for hanging shirts and fold the rest, we have a big six drawer dresser that we use for: socks, hats, pajamas, shorts, pants, shoes, onesies


----------



## xLaura

Yeah we use draws a lot more than the wardrobe. We only have a tiny wardrobe which I thought wouldn't be big enough and I'd have to use some in the spare room but I've never struggled and always just use the draws, and hung up 'decent' clothes.

Sorry about your co worker horseypants - thoughts are with his wife and children!


----------



## Grateful365

Crazymumma - how is it going with your new helper? I'm so glad your getting some help!!!

Sparkles - awesome scan pic!!! So exciting!

Choc and Laurax- sorry to hear about all the MS, etc. this pregnancy was rough for me so far too. The all day sickness was so bad i had to take Diclegis to get through the day. Also ended up in the ER with dehydration, but the MS finally went away at 15 weeks so I'm enjoying it now!!


----------



## Grateful365

Having our Anatomy/Gender scan this morning ladies!! :thumbup: so excited to see baby!!


----------



## Mango

choc said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> Mm choc and mango.
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Mango I'm having a boy, what are you having?
> 
> Laura, cooking definitely makes it worse. I'm trying to cook ds dinner right now and it is turning my stomach.Click to expand...

I don't know yet *Choc*. My 20 week scan is next week. M hubby and fam don't wish to know what I'm havign and want it to be a surprise like we did with my first. I might however ask DH to step out of the room and let the nurse tell me. I kind of would like to know this time around so that I can just prepare I guess... not sure.



horseypants said:


> A coworker died in a car accident last night on the way home from work. So scary. :( really good guy. Leaves behind a wife and three kids.

*Horseypants *that's horrible!! OMG I just think f his wife and kids and how on earth do they overcome something like that. You never want to see anyone go through those things.



xLaura said:


> Yeah we use draws a lot more than the wardrobe. We only have a tiny wardrobe which I thought wouldn't be big enough and I'd have to use some in the spare room but I've never struggled and always just use the draws, and hung up 'decent' clothes

*xLaura*, I was looking online o Pintrests at how you can convert wardrobes too by adding additional shelving and storage. They have some really cool ideas online that will turn an ordinary wardrobe into a super closet lol... I've made DH and m nephew promise that it will be their summer project lol



Grateful365 said:


> Having our Anatomy/Gender scan this morning ladies!! :thumbup: so excited to see baby!!

Can't wait to hear what you're having *Grateful*. Let us know if any of the typical cravings/myths were correct for you like craving sweet/salty etc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

horseypants that is terrible to hear. Hope you are doing OK :hugs:

aries we haven't done a thing to baby's room nor have we bought anything yet... waiting until my gender scan in a week then I may just have to go buy an outfit or two... :blush:

Good luck Grateful! Can't wait to hear how it went!

A coworker of mine told me I looked like a pumpkin this morning (I'm wearing an orange shirt). I really don't think he was trying to be mean or insulting, just being silly. He's really skinny and drinks alcohol often so my reply was 'Don't be jealous. We both know no matter how much beer you drink you'll never get a gut like this bad boy right here', as I rubbed my belly :laugh2:


----------



## Grateful365

So so sorry horseypants :hugs: that is incredibly sad


----------



## Grateful365

It's a.....

:blue::blue::blue::blue: Sweet baby BOY!!

https://i58.tinypic.com/2mneskj.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congrats Grateful on another boy!!! What a perfect profile shot of your lil man!


----------



## mummy2_1

Beautiful pic grateful.


----------



## choc

Congratulations grateful!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team :blue:!!


----------



## aries_22043

congrat Grateful on your baby boy. Go team blue


----------



## SparklesHeart

21 weeks! So I'm starting to remember how when you're past 20 weeks time flies, a weeks gone by in a snap!!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Sparkles - I seem to have jumped from 12 weeks to 17! Not sure where the time went haha


----------



## SparklesHeart

Its making me think I should make a list of what I need to get done by Sept and start working through it, or I'm at risk of running out of time! Not just the baby that will be big change in Sept, my youngest is starting and school and my oldest is moving up to secondary, sooo much uniform and kit to buy!


----------



## xLaura

Sparkles heart - I was saying to my oh the other day we need to write out what needs doing by September as it's going to come round so fast and were doing so much work on the house I generally think we will run out of time.

That's even before we start on baby stuff. luckily though we hardly need anything for baby as my son is only 2 but were moving him into the bigger room which all needs sorting out so baby can have his room.


----------



## Mango

Congrats Grateful!! :happydance:



SparklesHeart said:


> Its making me think I should make a list of what I need to get done by Sept and start working through it, or I'm at risk of running out of time! Not just the baby that will be big change in Sept, my youngest is starting and school and my oldest is moving up to secondary, sooo much uniform and kit to buy!

SparklesHeart good idea to start thinking about that early, the summer can go by fast and you'll def be less stressed if you do a little bit at a time versus last minute. Closer to the end our energy will be zapped :sleep:


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats on your little boy Grateful!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the boy, Grateful.

Sorry to hear about your co-worker, Horsey. That's awful. 

Time does seem to be moving fast. I just wish I wasn't still so tired. I don't remember being this lethargic with the last. I was exercising a lot more then though so that's probably the difference. 

I wouldn't stress too much about getting a nursery done in time. Ours wasn't finished until the baby was months old last time. She slept in the bassinet in our room for six months anyway. We haven't decided what we will do for rooms yet. My 18 mo just started sleeping in her own bed/ room. She occasionally went down in her crib (and always ended up in our bed halfway through the night) but when she got her molars around a year she was having none of it and has been in our bed full time since. It worked so well we will probably just cosleep with #2 until he/ she is old enough for a bed too. The bed is pretty much on the floor.


----------



## Sbmack

Oh and Aries, we have nothing on hangers for our current daughter. We live in a very old house (built in 1870) with limited closet space so everything is in drawers. The closet in my 18 mo's room has my work clothes in it.


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you everyone. It was so special seeing baby yesterday! 

Mummy- can you please change my due date from Sept 3 to Sept 2? Thanks!!!!


We also have very limited closet space in our house. The new baby's room is so small and has no closet so we will have to get creative! &#128522;


----------



## carebear1981

I still feel time is moving a little slow. Probably because I've been anxiously waiting (8 weeks!!!) between my last appointment and this one coming on the 29th. And I'm just dying to know the gender!!!

I'm sure summer will go by fast!! My DH don't wanna talk any planning (names, decorating, registry) until we know what we're having. Out of spite for him, bet our little leech won't want to show us! :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahh Sparkles don't say that! But I feel it's so true... I sweat I just hit the halfway mark now I'm 21 weeks tomorrow?! Slow down! There's so much to do still and I had a mild freak out today. My OH had to calm me down over the phone during his lunch break. I think a list sounds like a GREAT idea. I'm going to make one right now so we can cross off stuff as it's completed :thumbup: I did that with our bedroom remodel and it helped me see progress.

I tend to get myself worked up easily. *DEEP BREATH*


----------



## Tristansmom

I pretty much feel like September is NEVER going to get here... but then, I'm kind of a minimalist when it comes to getting ready for baby! All I need to do is pick up a car seat and get my Ergo carrier back from a friend, and order some newborn diapers... other than that, I mostly co-sleep so if the crib doesn't get done till after baby comes, no big deal; clothes will be pretty easy (I'll by a few sleepers but my first never even wore newborn size and was in 6 month size by 3 weeks so I tend to buy as I need rather than stockpiling in advance); have a breast pump already, don't need bottles or anything like that.... I just want BABY to be here already so I can snuggle and kiss and adore!!


----------



## aries_22043

I need a list as well, but really don't even know where to start, haha. Times seemed to fly fast for the first half but now I am more anxious to meet the little boy and Sept seem so far away.
The closet in our baby room is small too. We didn't want to do anything permanent as we might move in a year or so, we went to Ikea and just got a small closet storage and placed it under the hanging rod to create drawers for the baby clothes. As Tristansmom mentioned, we probably buy as we go (clothing) instead of stocking up, baby always outgrow the outfit early.

Thank you mummy2_1 for updating the list. :)


----------



## babifever

Here's my baby boy today, sucking his thumb. A lot was discussed at the appointment today. If your curious, go to my journal, page 24. I had another Anatomy Scan today. And I have another next Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0127_1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mango

*Tristansmom*, I tend to agree. With my first I had a baby shower and quite a few those things never even got used. A lot of it we found to be necessary and just took up space. There's not much that little ones need apart from us really. My biggest must haves were sleepers, a car seat and a breast pump for when I return to work as I;d like to breastfeed again for the 1st year at least.

*Babifever *I did not realise you had a 9yr old. You'll have an age gap similar to mine. My daughter just turned 7. I was reading through your journal and I believe kids can still be close no matter the age gap, especially if they are he same sex. Sometimes it's all in how you raise them, i.e. having them do activities together and look out for one another. 

After reading your latest update I can def see why you are looking to switch docs. I too would be highly uncomfortable after what you've mentioned and also how some of your questions were answered! But in all it sounds like the docs updates wee positive and hopefully they have put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Such an adorable scan photo babifever! I cannot wait for mine next week!


----------



## MamaBunny2

21 weeks today and I've felt like shapoopy ever since I woke up this morning :sick:



Less than 5 days til my ultrasound :happydance:​


----------



## Mango

Nice bump and outfit Mamabunny!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Mango, the sweater is from Old Navy. It's not maternity but I got it a few years ago and have only wore it ONCE I think :laugh2: Fine time for me to try squeezing into it now! The jeans are Old Navy maternity and have a short belly band on the waist (not the one that comes up over your entire belly) plus they're skinny style so they fit into my boots well and will be nice to cuff up a bit this summer as long as my backside doesn't get too big for them :rofl:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Love your profile pic mamabunny!


----------



## Mango

Had my 19 week appointment today. Doc weighed me and in total I've gained (17-20 lbs so far)....wowzers!!! (too many cheeseburgers but they taste so good). I've been working out throughout so far so I'm not overly concerned but def relying on breastfeeding after to help.

Baby's heartbeat was in the 140s. Still trying to guess the gender. I crave meats and orange juice/milkshakes all the time. Having another DD would be easier, considering they may be closer if they are the same gender and it may b less costly due to "hand me downs", and then on the flip side, having a DS would be cool as I'd have 1 of each.

Still torn about whether or not I'll ask the gender next week at the 20wk ultra sound.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango my ultrasound is the 27th and we are definitely finding out the gender! I just can't wait any longer! I can't believe it's finally time :happydance: Now I want the weeks to SLOW DOWN! I've gained around 20lbs (or more :shrug:) and will be 22 weeks at my next appointment on the 29th. I just try to watch my salt and sugar intake. Cheeseburgers... yum!!!


----------



## Tristansmom

It's my halfway day!!! :) Hooray!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooooh! Happy 20 weeks Tristans mom!


----------



## Sbmack

I'm 20 weeks today too. Didn't realize we had the same due date, Tristan's Mom.

Mango, my scan is next Tuesday. I don't want to find out but may cave. I found out with my daughter and have everything I need so there's no rush to know.


----------



## Tristansmom

Happy 20 weeks Sbmack!! :) I'm so excited!!


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 20 weeks to the both of u! :) 
My next appt with my doc is Wednesday. Finally! I'm hoping to get my ultrasound booked soon after and definitely finding out!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow happy 20 weeks to you as well sbmack!

carebear my next doc appointment is Wednesday as well!


----------



## carebear1981

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow happy 20 weeks to you as well sbmack!
> 
> carebear my next doc appointment is Wednesday as well!

Woohoo!!! Hope everything goes well :)


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Mango my ultrasound is the 27th and we are definitely finding out the gender! I just can't wait any longer! I can't believe it's finally time :happydance: Now I want the weeks to SLOW DOWN! I've gained around 20lbs (or more :shrug:) and will be 22 weeks at my next appointment on the 29th. I just try to watch my salt and sugar intake. Cheeseburgers... yum!!!

Is this your Anatomy Scan? And I already told you , it's boy


----------



## SparklesHeart

Happy 20 weeks ladies! Woohoo!


----------



## Tristansmom

Also, guys, I totally do NOT look pregnant most days still... I'm super overweight (40 lbs or so), so have been focused on healthy choices/light exercise (walking and swimming mostly) and I've only gained about 4 lbs this pregnancy so far. My appetite is picking up now though, so I'm expecting to start gaining more soon! 

I just wish I'd get a bump so I could start looking pregnant instead of fat lol...


----------



## choc

Happy 20 week to you guys! Has anyone got any names in the pipeline yet?


----------



## carebear1981

I have a list of names... DH refuses to talk about it till we know the gender though so no clue if he'll even like any of them :dohh: For now, it's Leech or Skeletor.


----------



## Mango

carebear1981 said:


> I have a list of names... DH refuses to talk about it till we know the gender though so no clue if he'll even like any of them :dohh: For now, it's Leech or Skeletor.


:haha: Carebear you'e just as bad as me... I've been saying "parasite"... I mean technically speaking we are not wrong right...:shrug:

I have one boy and one girl name picked. We've settled on names, basically the same ones we we had in mine from when I was prego with DD.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes babifever we will know for sure what the gender is on Monday... if baby cooperates! And I secretly hope you're right but I'm still sticking with my girl plans :laugh2:


----------



## shellideaks

We're already decided on the name Darcy :)


----------



## Grateful365

Happy 20 weeks ladies!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Mango said:


> carebear1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a list of names... DH refuses to talk about it till we know the gender though so no clue if he'll even like any of them :dohh: For now, it's Leech or Skeletor.
> 
> 
> :haha: Carebear you'e just as bad as me... I've been saying "parasite"... I mean technically speaking we are not wrong right...:shrug:
> 
> I have one boy and one girl name picked. We've settled on names, basically the same ones we we had in mine from when I was prego with DD.Click to expand...

Yep. It's true! We got the name when I wasn't feeling the greatest (around 6 weeks). I said it was a life sucking little leech (as lovingly as possible of course). Now DH calls it leech all the time!


----------



## mummy2_1

My nickname for my lb when i was pg was alien as he looked like a squidgy alien u can buy in the jelly and egg, this one looks even more like an alien on his scan pic lol


----------



## CrazyMumma

We arn't deciding for sure until baby is here - but our favorites for each are

Ava Grace
Keira Ann

Caleb John (CJ are also hubbys initials so that would be cute)
Jackson John


----------



## aries_22043

We have decided that our boy will be Carson.

Mamabunny - I love your new profile picture, belly bumps :)


----------



## choc

Lovely names ladies! We are still batting a few around at the moment.


----------



## daydream

BeUtiful names! Our baby boy is named Grant Russell. It has really helped our 2yo bond when he has a name to call the baby &#128522;


----------



## shellideaks

I've just been to collect a moses basket for baby. It costs £85 to buy brand new (including the stand) and I only paid £12 :happydance: It's in lovely condition as well!





DD is a fan and has already claimed it as Elsa's bed :haha:


----------



## xLaura

Shellideaks it's beautiful. What a bargain aswel.

We've got no names yet but as were not finding out the sex tis abit more difficult. However the only girl name in the running is Amelia but I do think it's going to be a wait and see what baby looks like.

I've got my scan Tomoz hope everything is ok with baby and that I do manage to resist finding out the sex.


----------



## choc

Good luck with your scan Laura! And it's a lovely name!


----------



## littleone1993

We have given up on names!

We're just going to see what this little one looks like just in case the baby doesn't look anything like their name. 

I feel movements every day now which is so exciting!!!

I ordered my moses basket yesterday (or rather my parents did). A beautiful clair de lune one so I'm very thankful for that!

I'm still very undecided on pushchairs though. I love the silvercross wayfarer but only in the damson (I'm very picky). If the baby is a boy I feel like I wouldn't be able to use it... although I was told a pushchair is a way of accessorising yourself and not the baby!


----------



## carebear1981

Love all your names :)

Shelli- great deal and such a cute basket. Your DD is a cutie too!

Laura - good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Just got back from my awesome (NOT) midwife appt.

Now sporting some sexy DVT socks - I am high risk due to weight and lack of mobility with my pelvis.

I am being tested for blood sugars - some new test that with one blood sample they can see how my sugars have been over the last 3 months - sounds crazy! Then depending on results I will either have the full GD test now, or at 28 weeks. Am at high risk of gestational diabetes due to weight/lack of exercise/strong family history - joy!

If my BMI hits over 40 I wont be able to have a midwife - will be under the hospital obs team :( But on the plus? I have lost 3kg since in the last 8 weeks - although its probably all muscle tone, my thunder thighs are diminishing for the first time ever and my legs are very weak. BMI currently 37.

Am dehydrated - I expected that one. I try to drink the minimum as when I drink I pee - and its agony getting to the toilet. So will need to work on that one.

Being referred to the hospital pain team, as well as the nutritionist.

Why can't I just have a normal, complication free, pain free pregnancy :(


----------



## babifever

CrazyMumma said:


> Just got back from my awesome (NOT) midwife appt.
> 
> Now sporting some sexy DVT socks - I am high risk due to weight and lack of mobility with my pelvis.
> 
> I am being tested for blood sugars - some new test that with one blood sample they can see how my sugars have been over the last 3 months - sounds crazy! Then depending on results I will either have the full GD test now, or at 28 weeks. Am at high risk of gestational diabetes due to weight/lack of exercise/strong family history - joy!
> 
> If my BMI hits over 40 I wont be able to have a midwife - will be under the hospital obs team :( But on the plus? I have lost 3kg since in the last 8 weeks - although its probably all muscle tone, my thunder thighs are diminishing for the first time ever and my legs are very weak. BMI currently 37.
> 
> Am dehydrated - I expected that one. I try to drink the minimum as when I drink I pee - and its agony getting to the toilet. So will need to work on that one.
> 
> Being referred to the hospital pain team, as well as the nutritionist.
> 
> Why can't I just have a normal, complication free, pain free pregnancy :(

In the US they don't automatically consider you high risk because of your bmi. Just take it all in and try to enjoy your pregnancy hun.


----------



## CrazyMumma

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/final_zpsw9jeesjt.jpg


----------



## shellideaks

xLaura - Love the name Amelia, it's so pretty :) Hope your scan goes well today!

CrazyMumma - Sorry your appointment didn't go well. Great announcement pic :flower:


----------



## Sbmack

Cute announcement, Crazy!

Lots of nice names ladies. We are so bad with names. I guess that 's one reason to find out but I'm still thinking I'll wait. I also like to wait to see the baby before really deciding but it would be nice to at least have some options going in. We can't agree on anything...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Had my ultrasound today!

​
Baby was active and everything looks perfect! Was not shy and we got a few good money shots on photo! We are keeping the gender hush-hush until later this evening after we surprise the grandparents and great grandparents :happydance: The tech did mention that baby is measuring nine days ahead so either I conceived earlier that I thought or I have a bit larger baby :wacko: I did great and managed NOT to cry during the appointment... except for when we found out the gender. My OH was bawling, it was precious! We are absolutely in love!


----------



## carebear1981

So sweet your OH cried! Awwww!! Love the little hands and feet. Like I said on fb, can't wait to hear the gender!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oooh cant wait to hear the gender!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Beautiful scan pictures MamaBunny2! Looking forward to hearing what flavour baby is :)


----------



## daydream

Great photos! Can't wait to hear :pink: or :blue:!


----------



## daydream

Love the announcement crazymumma!


----------



## Grateful365

Loving all the names ladies!! 

Crazymomma - such a cute announcement. Sorry your appt wasn't great. :hugs:

Mammabunny- have fun at your gender reveal today! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's our gender reveal!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg7R6qWoySM


----------



## Mango

Oooh so exciting Mammabunny, congrats on the blue bundle. :happydance: Your daughter seemed to be pretty excited about having a little brother too! Were any of the old wive gender tales true for you?


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations MamaBunny2 I've added ur blue bundle of joy to op. We so far have 8:blue: and 3:pink: let me know if I've not updated for anyone's gender reveal and i will soon add them

I find out tomo. My instincts say :blue:


----------



## daydream

Congrats on team :blue: mamabunny! Lots of boys here for sure! 

Good luck tomorrow mummy!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Awww soo cute!! We're team yellow all the way but I'm thinking our bundle is a girl! Just wanted to get that out there to see if I'm right cone September!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango yes! Here's the results I posted in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...ltimate-gender-prediction-outcome-thread.html

Baking soda test: Fizzed and foam :blue:

Salt test: Cloudy :blue:

Ramzi theory: My guess is right side but not 100% sure :blue:

Morning sickness: None :blue:

Beauty: No blemishes :blue:

Cold hand & feet: Cold feet :blue:

Sleep position: Left :blue:

What do you crave?: Salty and sour :blue:

Chinese calendar: :pink: and :blue:

Mayan Calendar: 31, 2014 :blue:

How is your hair growing?: Fast (at least my leg hair seems to be lol) :blue:

How is your balance?: Clumsy :blue:

What does the vein in your left eye look like?: No V :blue:


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on team :blue: Mamabunny! Love how you revealed it :D

mummy2_1 could I be added to the front page please, im due 27th Sep and am team :pink: thank you


----------



## mummy2_1

Ur added x


----------



## aries_22043

mamybunny - congrat on the little boy

mummy - can't wait to find out your baby gender. Cheers


----------



## Wytrease

Hi ladies can I join in I'm expecting my 2nd beautiful daughter on September 10 which is 3 day's before my birthday. My oldest daughter will be 1 on May 7th.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello wytrease! :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

Hi wytrease! Welcome!

Had a doc appointment today!! Baby's heart rate was 158 bpm and screening came back normal for chromosomal abnormalities!! And... I got my gender scan booked for May 4th at 6pm (EST)!!!!


----------



## CrazyMumma

wytrease - welcome! my DD is five on the 7th too :)


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Wytrease! 

I had my anatomy scan on Tuesday. Managed to stay team yellow. Bub wasn't super cooperative so I probably wouldn't have been able to find out anyway. I'm glad I decided not to or I would've been upset. 

Glad all the screenings came back normal, carebear! 

What's the theory on heart rate? High is boy low is girl?? Mine was 140. I remember it being higher last time. The midwife says it gets slower the farther along you are though.


----------



## babifever

*Mamabunny* I told you lol, I don't know how you missed those boy parts on that ultrasound. Congratulations lovely!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Wytease u have been added to op Welcome and congrats on ur second daughter

As for me. My Intuition was way off and we have a baby girl on the way. So shocked and so so so happy.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink mummy!!

Sbmack - I heard it's low for boys and high for girls.


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Mummy2_1!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Couldn't get on BnB yesterday as it was down ALL day :growlmad: So here is my 22 week update, just a day late:

22 weeks and Baby BOY is the size of a papaya! :happydance:



Welcome Wytrease! :hi:

Sbmack and carebear, I was under the impression that boys' FHR are lower and girls' are higher. My LO's FHR was 143 at the time of my gender scan and he was clearly all boy :laugh2: It was in the mid-high 150's at my 13 week volunteer scan.

Congrats on Team Pink mummy!


----------



## littleone1993

I... may have had a breakdown and just rang every scanning company in the west midlands so I could get a gender scan today...

So we know. We're still debating telling parents because we know they wanted a surprise!


----------



## carebear1981

:rofl: littleone!! Yay for finding out! Hope u will share with us :)


----------



## littleone1993

I went to a pregnancy group last night and we were talking about it... I decided I wanted to find out and then both DH and I were off work today so we decided to see if we could get somewhere to do it. 
Ended up driving almost an hour away but it was so worth it. 
They went straight for the money shot and then tried to give me a peek of the face in 4d but it seems this little one isnt the most cooperative!

Lets just say if you've seen any of my previous posts about gender... mother's intuition always beats dads!


----------



## pink_bow

Are you going to share little one??! :D


----------



## daydream

Sooo team :pink:??? Congrats on finding out!


----------



## xLaura

Mummy-2-1 congrats on a girl!

I'm down for due date of 5th and 17th when it's actually the 7th lol. Oh and I'm team yellow if you could change for me? Thanks.

Come on little one share the news!!!


----------



## littleone1993

Im team pink!!! 

But shhhh its a big secret! 
I actually don't mind who knows but he wants to keep it hush hush... 
Hes not impressed I told his sister before he did :p 
But other than us, her (and now you guys!) Its going to be a very closely guarded secret. 

Its only another 20 weeks i have to keep it secret right... 
Im just going to struggle to keep a straight face if my mum tells me it 'looks like a boy bump' one more time!!! 

Names are the hardest now. We had boys names but girls names ihave no idea!


----------



## mummy2_1

Sori about that laura, is corrected now

Congrats littleone1993


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team pink littleone!!


----------



## Mummytoosh

Congratulations on team pink little one xxx :pink:


----------



## Grateful365

Congrats on team pink littleone!!!! Yeay!!:happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congrats on a little girl littleone! There seems to be so many boys due but some pink sprinkled in here and there :flower:


----------



## carebear1981

I counted it up :haha: we're even boys to girls on the facebook page :)
And also tied in the September rainbows group!
This group there's 1 more boy than girl now :)

I'm just tooooo excited to find out. Oh monday... why can't u get here quicker!!!


----------



## aries_22043

mummy and littleone - congrat on team pink. Yay


----------



## SparklesHeart

Haha, good job care bear!
I hope all these confirmed genders stay that way once they arrive!!


----------



## carebear1981

I'm obsessed with genders right now so I was counting up boys to girls to determine the odds... :rofl:
It's 50/50 that I'm having a boy or girl 

I had a dream two nights ago it was a boy and last night's dream it was a girl. Omg...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow! On another thread I frequent it is all boys and one girl so far! We still have a few awaiting their scans...


----------



## daydream

We had our anatomy scan today, baby was very active but the tech was able to get what she needed. His left kidney is .44cm and supposed to be under .4cm so we go back at 30 weeks to remeasure. Dr said and Dr google also says it's not a big concern, often gets worked out before the next scan or within the first few pee diapers outside of the womb. Whew.


----------



## littleone1993

Everyone i know due in september is expecting a little boy! Im the only girl i know of!!! 

Congratulations to everyone else finding out! Its so exciting knowing now. 
I probably wont be buying too much girly things tho7gh although now it means i can buy my damson silvercross wayfarer!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on team :pink: littleone :D


----------



## Tristansmom

I'm living vicariously through everyone else's announcements - we are still :yellow: and planning to stay that way till September! It's highly unlikely we will get another scan unless I fail my glucose tests (possible since I am way overweight with this one but I'm trying to eat a fairly balanced diet so hopefully that works out). Where I live, they do the anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks and that is the only one unless there are complications or you have multiples. The only reason I even got a 7 week scan was because it was assisted conception and they wanted to check for multiples.


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm team yellow too! No more scans for me either so no more temptation!! Have purchased a pack of white onesies and vests, and once he/she has arrived they'll be dyed pink or blue! 
Cant wait to buy proper outfits though!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Tristansmom same with me on the scan. Only one around halfway through the pregnancy unless there's a history of mc or some other health issue. I was fortunate to have been able to volunteer for a local college ultrasound program at 13weeks. I'm trying to get another volunteer scan just because I'm photo obsessed!


----------



## Mummytoosh

I'm team yellow too, although I'm loving seeing everyone's pink or blue announcements. Does anyone else feel like their pregnancy is going really quickly? Time stood still when I was sick but now it is flying by too fast! xxx


----------



## Tristansmom

Mummytoosh said:


> I'm team yellow too, although I'm loving seeing everyone's pink or blue announcements. Does anyone else feel like their pregnancy is going really quickly? Time stood still when I was sick but now it is flying by too fast! xxx

Hahahahaha NOPE. I feel like time is just DRAGGING on. I want to be on leave and getting ready for baby and I've still got 17 WEEKS before that happens... feels like eternity!


----------



## mummy2_1

Question about what to bring baby home in and also clothes in general for sept time of year. My first baby was born in winter and he was wrapped up warm.snug as a bug. Obv sept is still going to be quite warm so wondering Wat kind of coat if any coat should I bring lo home in?? What will she need for first few weeks warmth wise. I've only done winter warmth before


----------



## Tristansmom

I'd skip a coat - just a blanket over the carseat should be fine! My first was born in May (and it was very warm that year) so he had just a long-sleeve/long leg sleeper, cotton mitts (to keep him from scratching, his nails were LONG) and his little knitted toque from the hospital; put a light blanket on over that and he was just fine to come home. :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on team pink, little one. 

Glad to see so many not finding out. It will be so fun to see who has what once the babies come. I still can't believe I stayed team yellow. Luckily I don't have any more scans either.


----------



## xLaura

mummy2_1 said:


> Question about what to bring baby home in and also clothes in general for sept time of year. My first baby was born in winter and he was wrapped up warm.snug as a bug. Obv sept is still going to be quite warm so wondering Wat kind of coat if any coat should I bring lo home in?? What will she need for first few weeks warmth wise. I've only done winter warmth before

I've been wandering the same thing. I also had a winter baby last time so it's new to me also. Obviously with the great British weather i can't be certain it will still be warm, so I'm guessing it's going to be a wait till closer to the time and see what the weathers like. I might just take a thin coat and then I've got it if I need it.


----------



## mummy2_1

Good idea laura. I've got my son's coat as its gender neutral.so can always have that at hand if it's cold. But I know what to aim for now.if it's still warm.


----------



## shellideaks

I've just picked up a really light jacket in the sale at Tesco. I got it in up to 1 month seeing as my babies are usually smaller with them coming early. I think that will be fine if it's a little cooler when baby is born.


----------



## littleone1993

I have a feeling that this september will be rather warm so am planning on having a little look at the 'summer' sales racks. 
Although all of my girly purchases will need to be well hidden!

I think this baby is planning on deciding her own name. 
We were talking about them today and I seem to have gone off all the names we liked in early pregnancy. 

I love Emily but we know so many people called Emily... I'm a little on the fence about whether it is the best name for us to use or not.


----------



## carebear1981

It's a...

BOY!!!!

:wohoo:

So excited I can now refer to baby as a he!!! Can't post to the facebook group yet since my friend is on there and my gender reveal with the parents is on Saturday. 
I'm stoked!

Baby was chilling in there with its feet up... wow. Just like mama!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150504_193809.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20150504_193754.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CrazyMumma

Congrats on team blue carebear!!!


----------



## cutieq

Joining! I'm popping over from the rainbow thread. I need all the input I can get from other sept mommies! 

The name is cutieq but feel free to call me Dani


----------



## horseypants

Yayayayayay carebear!! :happydance:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations care bear!!!

Hello there cutieq!


----------



## mummy2_1

Welcome Dani want adding to op?? Congrats on team :blue:

Carebear1981 ur pics are so.clear. Beautiful.Lil boy.congratulations


----------



## Mummytoosh

Aww congratulations on team blue carebear :happydance: xx


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your blue bundle Carebear!!
Welcome on over Dani!

Looks as though the blue bundles are slightly ahead of the pink now.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats carebear!!! Cuuuute scan photos!

Hi Dani :hi: Hey, don't I know you from somewhere? :winkwink:


----------



## mummy2_1

In a fowl mood. Fallen top to bottom of stairs. Mw say baby is fine as she's been moving since and i didn't bump my tummy. My back is so painful!!


----------



## Grateful365

Oh no mummy!! So sorry and glad everything is ok. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Thank you. I'm being A giant wuss. I can't even poop. :(


----------



## carebear1981

Aww. That sux mummy. Glad baby is ok. Rest up and hope u feel better soon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh no mummy! Glad you and baby are OK :hugs: That's scary! 

Just got scheduled for my second volunteer ultrasound! This will be my third scan so far. Even though I just saw my baby boy last week I'm still so excited to see more of him in there, squirming around... and of course get more photos! I go May 19th at 8:30am :happydance:


----------



## mummy2_1

Ur very lucky Mamabunny I've looked into voluntary scans and they don't do them anywhere close. I'd love t see my Baby Again. Only 18 weeks t go lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I feel so very fortunate for the opportunity. I've had one at 13 weeks, about 22 weeks and now will be at nearly 25 weeks. I emailed another volunteer prospect but have yet to hear back on that. This one I'm going to isn't 3D, at least not that I'm aware of... it wasn't the first time, but still a lot of fun as I get to see my boy on a big screen as students practice performing the scan. Hoping I can videotape it this time, as I was so nervous and excited the first time to even think of asking! My mom's going with me to this one since she missed my gender scan at my doctor's office. I'll have more photos to post!


----------



## mummy2_1

Wow sounds amazing. I'd have liked to have got our gender or even the first scan on video just to keep. It's such an emotional timE it would make a precious keepsake


----------



## aries_22043

mummy - i m glad you and your little one doing well after the fall. It is scary.

mamabunny - congrat on your scan. My next appt will be when i am 25 weeks but i don't think they will do any more ultrasound.

I just bought the first box of baby wipe from Costo, they have 5$ off and final price is $24.99 for like 1000 wipe. Is this a good deal? Lol, just too excited. This is like the first thing we ever bought for the baby. Yay, now I just need to start shopping around to find good deal on baby stuff since I have no clue how much wipe/diaper cost regularly


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww think that's adorable. First baby buy. I'm so excited to shop. I'm going this weekend with mil and. nxt weekend with my sister. My family are super excited to shopping.which puts me in a great mood. 

I dont know conversion of dollar to pound but.I think regardless of the price, the excitement is worth it if it is a tad under or over.

My Lil prince has snuck into my bed for a cuddle which I will gladly accept as i feel so shitty. Want to cry every time I sneeze I'm in so much agony. I feel sick but.Darent throw up incase I hurt my back anymore. Gonna be a long day


----------



## littlejune

My Anatomy scan is today ladies!!! AH. I was so excited, now I'm just nervous. Please send prayers/ good vibes baby r's way! Also, we are waiting until saturday to find out the gender, at a reveal bbq. LONGEST 3 DAYS EVER.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck littlejune!! We're doing our reveal Saturday too but it's just for the Grandparents really, I couldn't wait!


----------



## Mango

*mummy2_1 *hope you are feeling better soon and the pain in your back eases. :hugs:

Good luck today *littlejune*! I'm sure all will go well. :flower:

My scan is tomorrow. I was excited about it before, but as it draws closer I'm less excited for some reason. I think it's because I'm truly very tired and have a lot on my mind.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Excited to hear about your scan littlejune and Mango!!!

Got two response emails and I have the one volunteer scan on May 19th at nearly 25 weeks and now also on June 3rd at 27 weeks! The June scan offers a DVD of the scan along with a CD of photos, I have been told. I'm elated and feel SO beyond fortunate for these opportunities!

23 weeks today! 

​
Also ordered our shower invites and envelopes so should be mailing those out late next week, hopefully!

​


----------



## carebear1981

Cute invites!! That's awesome u get 2 more ultrasounds!!!

I'll be able to get 1 more thanks to my little monster ;) He was in a bad position to measure the heart and the tech said my doc will likely want me back in. Woohoo! Thanks little guy!


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great! I mean not that they couldn't get measurements but in a way bc you get another scan! My lil chunk was more than willing to cooperate for the tech :laugh2: By volunteering for these scans it does help the students, as they get to perform an actual ultrasound on an expectant mother and gain experience... but honestly I'm more interested in helping myself to all the free visit with photos and such! :blush: Hey, it's a win-win situation - everyone benefits! :thumbup:


----------



## littlejune

cute invites Mamabunny!! 

Thanks for the well-wishing ladies. Baby is perfectly healthy and measuring right on track. They kept their little toes and fingers in their face the whole time lol- cute but I want to see your face more baby!!

I did discover I have an anterior placenta and a short cervix. My cervix is only barely short, so not a huge concern but my OB is going to monitor things just incase. 

Can't wait to find out if Baby is a he or she on saturday during our reveal!


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww congratulations littlejune


----------



## CrazyMumma

cute pic mummabunny!

My baby girl turned 5 today!!! Makes me a bit sad really - The last 5 years went by so fast, shes little miss independent now! 

I finally was approved for a wheelchair today! So glad to finally have it - walking is agony even if I am just going to the toilet. I'm spending more and more time on bedrest as the pain just gets too much :( Feeling baby moving a bit more now, can't wait to feel big kicks!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Matching diaper cards I threw together to stick in with the invites!

​
Can't wait to hear the news littlejune!

Great news Crazy, hoping that helps big time with your discomfort. Baby kicks are amazing!


----------



## Grateful365

Mamabunny- how did tou find these volunteer scan opportunities?


----------



## Mango

I had my anatomy scan today. All is well and there were no concerns, nothing alarming and baby is growing nicely :happydance:

Annnnnddddddd baby is a BOY !!!! :blue: I'm absolutely soooo excited but I have to keep it to myself as no one in my fam wants to know in advance, they all want to wait until the birth and be surprised... :dohh: So I just go in the bathroom every now and then to smile and do my party dance LOL


----------



## carebear1981

Yay!! Congrats!!!
Boys are definitely ahead now! Girls better start catching up!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats mango 

I was looking At the op and the dates there seems to be more at beginning of month that are :blue: then back end of month more that are :pink:............. There is still lots to update so am sure could change and show no pattern at all lol


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the baby boy, Mango. And I'm glad the scan went well, Littlejune. Can't wait to hear what your having.

Cute invites mamabunny. Since this is our second, I'm pretty sure we won't have a shower this time. Maybe friends will put together a little 'sprinkle' but I don't even want that really. 

Anyone getting rude comments yet about how pregnant you are? I wanted to punch some guy in the face yesterday. I was at a liquor store (I'm a wine rep) and this guy was in the Italian isle. I asked him if he needed any help because I wanted to sell him my wines. He made some comment about me not drinking and then said 'what are you due next month'. I'm bigger than I was at this point last time but I definitely don't look a month out asshole. I shouldn't let myself get so worked up but it really pissed me off for some reason.


----------



## carebear1981

Hrmph...what a prick... don't let it get to u... boys are dumb for the most part, especially when it comes to pregnancy. 
Haven't got any rude comments personally except when I was eating chocolate a coworker told me I should be eating healthier for baby. Ya, I do but baby wants chocolate right now. Mind your own business!


----------



## cutieq

I've had people give me a "wow you're big" but nothing more than that. People can be rude and insensitive. Don't let them get to you. You're growing a beautiful, healthy baby!

My DH tells me that I look like the yellow M&M, but I find that pretty funny :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Grateful, the first volunteer scan I had at 13 weeks (and this one coming up at about 25 weeks) I heard of through my OH's mom's fiance. He knew a girl that is a student at a local college who posted a status on Facebook asking for volunteers for their sonography program. I messaged her, got the info and emailed the program instructor who then set up a date/time with me. I went to a local hospital where they have the portion of their class that involves the scan and got to lay there while the instructor initially showed the class (of about 6-8 students) the basics and then allowed each of them to have a turn. I got quite a bit of photos (nothing in 3D, as that machine wasn't capable) on a CD and was encouraged to check back after I had my scan at my doctor's office. So now I have another one set up for the 19th.

The other volunteer scan I have on June 3rd my OH heard about through a friend whose SO actually volunteered while she was pregnant a couple years ago. It's out of town but only about 30 minutes away at another college. I was told this one does the scan in 3D as well and if I bring a blank DVD and CD they will put a video of the scan as well as a bunch of photos on them for me to have.

I had no idea about this and would have never ever thought of doing it but am so so so very thrilled I've been given the opportunity!


Congrats on joining Team Blue :boy: Mango!!!


Sbmack since this is my third I don't expect anyone to throw a shower for me... but because it's my OH's very first annnnd it's been over 10 years since my last pregnancy we decided to put something together ourselves, nothing fancy. We have absolutely NOTHING for a baby! The only comment I've gotten really so far is from my own mother, a few times actually, just about how big I'm getting. And the tone of voice she uses when saying it comes off as negative. Hey, I am growing a healthy boy right now it's not like you stay skinny when pregnant! :dohh: Plus, I'm not bloated or retaining water or getting super thick anywhere besides by belly (duh, obviously), upper thighs, butt and hips (they do need to spread). My boobs have blown up a bit as well. Big deal. I would get made fun of in junior high/high school because I was so skinny. Even one of my good friends nicknamed me "Annie" (aka anorexic, which I totally was NOT and never have been) which stung quite a bit. So I absolutely love having a round belly and some extra weight :thumbup:


Right carebear?! I totally agree, baby gets what baby wants! 


Cutie that's funny... yellow M&M :rofl:


----------



## daydream

Sb- I did have one lady at work come and introduce herself trying to "sell" her specific type of tax work to me, but in the same breath asked when I was due and if there was more than one! I was like no just one, steaming. Definitely not going to pull her in on any of my projects now! Lol!

My mom is going to throw us a small family shower. We don't need anything but the family had so much fun with the gender reveal and showers for DS1 they just want an excuse to celebrate again. I told her they can put together whatever they want, I'm happy to not have to be involved in any of the planning.


----------



## littlejune

We are joining team blue! September is a month for boys!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats littlejune I will add you to op

11 :blue: 6 :pink:

This is turning into a team competition lol. Hope I haven't got anyone accidently wrong or still.under.wrong edd. Let me know if any needs.changing or updating.

There are alot still team :yellow: so will have to wait til September for final results on gender. Anyone team :yellow: tempted to find Out

Anyone still to have gender scan??


----------



## CrazyMumma

I admit I'm tempted- last baby for us and even though I'm trying not to I still have my heart set on a boy - so finding out could be good if its a girl to give me time to get my head around it.

But then I found out last time and wished I'd had a suprise.

Hubby really doesn't want to know, and if it wasn't for wanting to have a son I wouldn't either. At the end of the day I'll love it whatever, just worried we wont feel 'complete' without a son..


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congrats on the boy!! 

Staying team yellow til the end, though I'm thinking its a girl which would boost the girly numbers!
Cant wait to find out what all us yellows are come Sept!


----------



## xLaura

I must admit I'm very tempted I've been adamant boy from the start but every so often I change my mind and think girl it's driving me crazy lol. My gut still says boy though but I'm not going to give in. Bring on September!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on team :blue: littlejune!!!


----------



## Mango

*CrazyMumma *glad to hear you got approved for a wheelchair. I can't believe you are going through so much! Did the docs pretty much say there is nothing they could give you even for the pain or to reduce the inflammation in your joints? :hugs:

*Littlejune *congrats on our blue bundle!! :happydance:

*SparklesHeart *& *xLaura *it will be interesting to see the final results compared to instincts. I think women sometimes just have a general feeling early on.


----------



## Sbmack

I have no idea what this baby is. I'm definitely tempted to find out but unless something goes wrong, there will be no more US's for me. Somedays I'll call it a 'she' and my dh will be all 'oh you think it's a girl' and the next I'll call it a 'he'. I have no idea really. This pregnancy is very similar to my first but that doesn't mean anything. The only difference is this bub may be a bit more active. 

Crazymumma, I have a girl and would love a boy too. For me, I don't want to know now because I think there would be more disappointment if I found out now than at the birth. Of course I will be happy either way, I just think I would care less after laboring and giving birth. At that moment I'll just be happy to have my baby in my arms regardless of gender. I do understand your point about having time for it to sink in though. I have a friend with two girls that is pregnant and wanted a boy. She's having another girl though and was upset for a few days but is now ok with it.


----------



## littlejune

Congrats to you on team blue Mango!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats littlejune on joining Team Blue :blue:


----------



## carebear1981

Saw my OB for the first time today. She was super! Me and DH both like her (and he's hard to please, lol). 
Little guy's heart rate was 148 bpm this time. Hubby got to hear it for the first time and of course it creeped him out. He still can't get his head around there's something growing in there :rofl: 

So I get another ultrasound on Wednesday night to get the heart measurements they couldn't see last week. Pretty excited!!

My feet swelled pretty good this weekend but seem to be ok now. and I have varicose veins on my right ankle. Ugh! The OB thinks it's likely from my fractured foot back in December. The ligaments couldn't properly heal since they were loosening when I ended up pregnant. Oh well. She suggested if I'm sitting to long like at my desk. That I make sure to get up and walk around every 20 mins.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Mango said:


> *CrazyMumma *glad to hear you got approved for a wheelchair. I can't believe you are going through so much! Did the docs pretty much say there is nothing they could give you even for the pain or to reduce the inflammation in your joints? :hugs:.

I have been referred to the specialist pain clinic at the hospital, but for now have been told to use icepacks and paracetamol - which do nothing. Its not easy but i guess i judt have to carry on


----------



## carebear1981

Hopefully the specialist can do something for u :flower:


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm really sorry, I seem to only post on a Tuesday when I turn into the next week, nothing exciting happens in my life clearly. So to continue with my weekly happy dance... . 
24 weeks today!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Crazy momma u are having the worst.time. I feel for u. Your doing.amazing ng. To keep ur spirits up.


----------



## CrazyMumma

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/11088925_10153341355771967_1045550482_o_zpsstk3ytns.jpg

Its getting harder to take bump shots - they require standing!


----------



## Mango

Is anyone else hating speed-bumps and potholes just as much as me? :growlmad: Feels horrible...


----------



## MamaBunny2

24 weeks today and it's my lil man's V-Day! :happydance:

 

Can't wait for my volunteer scan less than a week away!​


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> 24 weeks today and it's my lil man's V-Day! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my volunteer scan less than a week away!​

Girl that belly is getting big 

Happy V day!


----------



## Wytrease

Happy V day I'm excited I'm a week away from mine


----------



## shellideaks

Happy V-day :)


----------



## Sbmack

I love seeing all the bumps. I'll have to take one soon. Can't believe how fast I'm getting so big. Eek.


----------



## littleone1993

Hi all, 

I'm very very tired already. I thought the 2nd trimester was supposed to be the 'nice one' I was still being sick until 18 weeks and now I can't sleep in more than 4 hour stints. I always get up between 3-4am and then am awake solidly from 8am no matter how much I try to have a lay in. 

Its great when im at work but not now I have a week off!


----------



## carebear1981

I feel ur pain. I was up from 2-3 am last night cuz it felt like baby was trying to push his way out through my belly (I'm so sore in that one spot now!). Plus I had to pee at 12:30 and at 4:30. Then my alarm goes off at 6:30 and I snooze till 7:30 cuz I just can't get up. Soooo tired. I'm usually ok for the morning here at work. Then after lunch I'm just so tired again.

I think it's the joys of pregnancy... wish I could help! I'd help myself too. :haha:

Saw my little guy again last night. He was curled up sleeping again!! Although he was active during the day so I can see why he'd be asleep again. He's quite the little gymnast, had his little feet up by his head. She managed to get some cardiac views that she couldn't get last time since he was sleeping stretched out on his back with his feet up. OB said all the other measurements were great she just needed to see the four heart chambers. That will be the last time I get to see him as long as there's no problems arising (FX for that). My mom says maybe he'll be a good sleeper since he's been asleep for 3 ultrasounds now. Luckily I feel him move at other times so I don't have to be worried!


----------



## shary

Hey girls hows everyone? We got to know that we re having a boy ;)) any cute baby name ideas? I keep thinking and thinking but we cant seem to find the one! Hhehe

Is anyine suffering from haemorrhoids? So uncomftable ;(


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats shary! Welcome to Team Blue :blue: I've personally noticed many boys in the threads I frequent.

No hemorrhoids here thank goodness! I had a huge wave of exhaustion hit me this afternoon at work. I so badly want to go home after work and take a nap until my OH gets home from work. I just may... My DD is with my ex husband this evening. I have to run to the store and grab the extra two baby shower invitation prints and also to another store to pick up the extra envelopes I ordered online so I can mail out the last five invitations. I can always do that later this eve... after a nap and right before I pick up my DD :winkwink:


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Congrats shary! Welcome to Team Blue :blue: I've personally noticed many boys in the threads I frequent.
> 
> No hemorrhoids here thank goodness! I had a huge wave of exhaustion hit me this afternoon at work. I so badly want to go home after work and take a nap until my OH gets home from work. I just may... My DD is with my ex husband this evening. I have to run to the store and grab the extra two baby shower invitation prints and also to another store to pick up the extra envelopes I ordered online so I can mail out the last five invitations. I can always do that later this eve... after a nap and right before I pick up my DD :winkwink:

How much in advance are you sending out invites?


----------



## kaths101

Hello all, another team blue here!! My third boy! Had my scan on Tuesday and everything was great. We're so happy.

My due date went forward to the 23rd (from 26th) so can you change that please.

Haven't been here for a while so hoping to catch up


----------



## horseypants

Super important question. Pretty please answer. Would you want your sweet pea to be a Virgo or a Libra? People, I might have to pick her birthday and it's right on the border between these two astrological signs. I'm a Gemini. Husband is an Aquarius and her little sis is a Capricorn. I'm not even kidding. This is important.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sorry horseypants, I have no clue when it comes to star signs!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever our shower date is June 28th and we mailed out the majority of our invites the other day and the last few local ones yesterday, so... six weeks in advance I'd say :thumbup: Once we had our venue reserved I posted a Facebook event for guests to Save the Date just to give everyone a heads up in advance. I'm going to edit and change that event to the actual shower event once I'm pretty sure everyone has received their invitation. Hoping we get more reliable RSVP's that way. I know some people are bad about it.

Congrats on another boy kaths!

Ah horseypants I saw your post on Facebook. I'm not help either :shrug:


----------



## littlejune

Welcome team blue-ers! 

Horseypants, I don't follow astrology at all, sorry!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 22 weeks littlejune!


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for more little boys!

Horseypants, I have no idea about signs. I will say my husband is a Virgo and he's wonderful. Did you have a C section with your first?

I hear y'all about still being tired. I don't remember being this wiped out last time. I will say that over the last week or so I have more energy. Hoping it has passed.


----------



## Mango

Kaths congrats on your blue pumpkin!! :happydance:

Horseypants, I'm of no help either. I barely know what the signs are.


----------



## horseypants

:) thanks for responding, mamas 

Sbmack, I did have a csection with my first. I wanted to go natural, and that's what I prepared for, but it wasn't in the cards for us. Still weighing what to do this time around. Number one came at 37 weeks. So this time, I think I wi make a very late csection date and see what fate has in store.


----------



## Tristansmom

23 weeks guys! Oh gosh I wish the time would just hurry UP already, I want to meet my baby and see my son's face when he meets the baby!!!


----------



## littleone1993

horseypants- I follow it!!!
I read angel cards and runes... I'm a little strange. 

Personally I would go Virgo with your and your husbands signs however that is not compatible with your other childs sign so maybe for the sake of sibling harmony go Libra!


----------



## littlejune

Thank you MamaBunny2!!:cloud9:


----------



## CrazyMumma

How is everyone going today?

Am stuck in bed and bored out of my mind! My hip decided to disclocate this morning (popped right back in though) so now am on bedrest for the weekend to try and stop it getting worse. Joy!

Still barely feeling movements - anterior placenta so am not worried about it but wish I could feel more!


----------



## carebear1981

Long weekend here in Canada. My DH and dad, brother and their friends are all gone fishing. I'm keeping my mom company and we're going to see Pitch Perfect 2 tonight. I felt an outside kick for the first time last night :cloud9: 

So sorry u r stuck on bedrest Crazymumma. I hope time speeds up till u can feel better again. Bring on September!!


----------



## littlejune

Sorry about bedrest crazymumma- I may be joining you too if my cervix is infact shrinking. TV ultrasound thurs to confirm, fx it's not!

Tristansmom I'm so with you, can't wait!


----------



## CrazyMumma

littlejune - fingers crossed for your ultrasound! that must be so scary!


----------



## littlejune

CrazyMumma- I'm slightly worried, but not really. They found I have a short cervix at my anatomy scan, sometimes it's short but not compromised. They want to make sure it's not shrinking, or compromised- if so I will get to look forward to progesterone shots and bed rest to avoid early labour.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Talking to DH before about getting some family pictures done next school holidays...

DH - "I didn't think you want to while your so fat....I mean pregnant"
Me - *death glare*

he feels terrible and I'm milking it for all its worth :haha:


----------



## Mango

Will anyone else end up having baby and older sibling sharing a room? I've been looking online at ways in which to decorate in due course especially with kids of large age gaps. :wacko:


----------



## Sbmack

Crazymumma, sorry about the bed rest. Hope it helps and you feel better after.

Littlejune, good luck with the TV US. Hopefully your cervix isn't shrinking or compromised. 

Mango, my kids will probably share a room for a while. They will be two years apart though so not far. Also, it won't happen for a long time because the new baby will be in a bassinet in our room or in our bed for a while. We have enough bedrooms but my dh works from home so needs a home office and I work a lot from home as well. We converted my office into the nursery for our first and now I work in the guest room. When the kids get older, they will get their own room and I'll just work from a laptop wherever or squeeze another desk into my dh's office. Not sure how that will work though :/ Sometimes I think about not working all together...


----------



## daydream

Mango, my kiddos will share a room. DS is all about Star Wars, so his big boy bed is star wars sheets and grey and navy colored comforter. DH is thrilled to get some vintage Star Wars wall decor going as well :)

So for this baby, we are doing his crib bedding this way: https://www.landofnod.com/boy-crib-...edding/little-prints-crib-bedding-blue/f15565

So it goes enough because of the colors, but DS1 can have his character bedding. 

I recently saw a great blog post about sibling rooms, I think this one is it https://www.babble.com/home/11-insp...ite-walls-make-a-small-space-instantly-larger


----------



## daydream

Oh and this is great too https://www.babble.com/home/shared-nurseries/#black-and-white-with-animals-all-over


----------



## SparklesHeart

Two of mine shared before we moved, boy and girl 4 years apart, we used chest of drawers etc to partition the room, and a stair gate so he couldn't get into her part (she's older) the walls were yellow and they each had their own posters up. Worked really well!


----------



## mummy2_1

Getting so excited!! I've got a week off work and have been shopping!!!!! Yesterday I moved.our room around ready to put our little girls cot bed up. Her wardrobe is growing day by day
I've bought nappies, wetones, nappies bags. 

Love getting ready. Hurry up and be fully cooked baby. I want a cuddle!!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

I sooo want to do stuff but dh thinks its too early!! I've had to be content with washing and organising my stash of washable nappies. 
Roll on 35 weeks, then I'm going to go mad with baby stuff!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Just realised that's 10 weeks away!!! Urghh!!


----------



## shellideaks

I've just bought my car seat this morning. Got it in a baby event so it was half price! Think I'm pretty much sorted for big items now, all I need to get is a new mattress for the moses basket and cot :happydance:


----------



## Mango

*Sbmack *thanks for telling me a bit about how your kids will be set out. I'm doing the same, bassinet for a while and then transfer. Glad to hear other moms are doign the same. I'm wondering if sharing a room for a bit will also make them somewhat close and very caring toward each other.

*DayDream*thank you soooo much for those links. There ar so beautiful designs in there! Definitely got some neat ideas on how to decorate for both boy and girl. :happydance:

*SparklesHeart *yellow is a nice neutral colour that doesn't offset the daylight, that mus have been quite pretty.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Had my second volunteer scan today! Baby boy was snoozin' most of the time but did wake for a bit, swinging his hands and feet before falling back to sleep. They were practicing performing a biophysical profile, which is a combination of an ultrasound evaluation with anon-stress test used to evaluate fetal health in the third trimester (I'm still in second tri but I'm just the guinea pig, nothing official). He was laying transverse, with his head at my left and feet at my right side. We got to see his diaphragm moving at some points, which means he's practicing breathing! It was pretty neat!


Spoiler
Arm over head


Knee/leg


Arm with semi-curled hand


Umbilical cord


Arm over head, you can kind of see his mouth and nose


Face, you can see his left eye and his mouth and a chubby left cheek and his chin


Boy parts between thighs




Another one of face, you can sort of see his left eye... and chubby left cheek


This one is my fave - view angled from under his head. You can see his chin, mouth/lips, nose and arms stretched over his head


It's so crazy that he's at a size now where only so much of him will fit into a frame. When I went at 13 weeks, I got pretty much a full body shot. Now just head and arms, only abdomen area or just legs will fit into a frame. 

I go back again Thursday! :dance:


----------



## daydream

beautiful scan pics!


----------



## mummy2_1

Omg look at ur little chunky monkey. How amazing. The photos are fab. So jealous.


----------



## pink_bow

Wow the images are so clear. Beautiful!


----------



## babifever

Anybody having a scheduled induction Or elective?


----------



## littlejune

Ah look at little man in there!! So cute MammaBunny!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Scan in 3 1/2 hrs! Can't wait to see the little bug!


----------



## Sbmack

CrazyMumma said:


> Scan in 3 1/2 hrs! Can't wait to see the little bug!

How'd it go??


----------



## Wytrease

Are any of you ladies feeling pressure down there? (Sorry if this is tmi)


----------



## CrazyMumma

We have one very active baby! Had a student sonographer (supervised) and bubs gave her the absolute run around - every time she wanted a pic of something bubs wriggled,rolled or kicked at the wand!

Placenta still anterior but well away from cervix, heart rate 147bpm and estimated to weigh 320gm/11oz which put baby on the 34th percentile.

Measuring 20w 2d according to scan and on the small side (all measurments between 21st-47th percentile but nothing they are concerned about - will ask midwife more about it next week but the sonographers did not seem worried - am quite happy to have a smaller one this time as Miss 5 was 8lbs12oz!

Stayed Team Yellow (although desperately trying to interpret the scan - no idea what I was looking at though!!)

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/nbsinclair89/SINCLAIRNICOLEBEVERLEY20150520154631961_zps6le7jico.jpg


----------



## Mango

Another question ladies: With my DD i used disposable diapers and the cost of diapers in the long run was quite high. I've been looking into cloth diapering instead (all in one diapers like BumGenius)... anyone have experience with cloth diapering that they can share?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww CrazyMumma how cute! An active baby is a healthy one, I've read a lot :thumbup:

I'm 25 weeks today!

​


----------



## daydream

Mango - With DS, I used the bumgenius 4.0's (pocket diapers) and fitted with a wool cover for nights. With this baby, we're going to sell our 4.0's and buy a complete stash of the bumgenius freetimes. I had a couple of them with DS and while stuffing the pocket diapers wasn't too time consuming, I'm all about simplicity for baby #2. We loved our cloth diapers and highly recommend them. We used disposables for the first 3 weeks or so until DS was big enough for the cloth, plus you don't want to use cloth until all the nasty meconium is gone. 

I had posted a more comprehensive cloth update somewhere on here, I'll see if I can find to copy and paste.


----------



## daydream

Mango - Here's a couple for reading:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-peas-all-welcome-join-126.html#post34999869
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...owflakes-2012-parenting-170.html#post27034869


----------



## YikesBaby

I could go on for days about cloth diapers... feel free to PM me. :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

We also cloth nappy (uk!) love it! Though with my previous 3 we used terry squares and wraps, this time I've been given a load of tots bots aio's, they're sooo pretty!!


----------



## Mango

*Daydream *thank you sooooo much! This is very helpful and lets me know if I'm on the right track. At first it was so confusing, as I had never even considered them previously, and the info can be a bit overwhelming. I'll be making it my mission this weekend to finally decide on where to purchase them from and when :thumbup: I'd agree that the all in one brands might be easier, but also wondering if they'd fit a newborrn. Might do the same as you and use disposables just until pumpkin fits into them... :happydance: I'm excited now LOL

Thank you *YikesBaby*. I will def PM you if I have more questions along the way, especially about where to purchase them from if looking online. (Way too expensive in my hometown)

*SparklesHeart *I was falling in love with some of the patterns too, they are quite cute!!


----------



## daydream

Mango - My pleasure, I read a lot before we purchased, it's fun homework to do :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

My additional volunteer scan was again today. My OH got to go with me and baby boy was pretty content in there for the most part but did move around a bit. The students were able to perform their procedures. Like on Tuesday, they were doing an overall scan of my uterus to get an idea of baby's position, monitoring his heart/diaphragm to look for breathing movements visible by seeing his diaphragm move (it moves his stomach so that helps) and this must happen for a consecutive 30 seconds, measuring the largest space of amniotic fluid and today they took measurements of his head. I noticed the measurements were a bit further along than 25+1 but realize that in order to get a more specific size idea they would measure other areas of his body as well. I think one of the students took a measurement of his torso/belly but I don't see it on my CD. 

Head images and measurements:

Spoiler


Misc. images:

Spoiler
Hand stretched out


Face


Face, kind of distorted but I can see his chin and big lips


Leg/foot


Feet


I was invited to come back yet again sometime during my third trimester, as they apparently are having a difficult time getting volunteers... which is crazy to me. Why would you NOT want to take advantage of such an amazing opportunity?!


----------



## Tristansmom

Good morning from Montreal (vacation is awesome)! And 24 weeks today!!!


----------



## xLaura

Mamabunny - maybe people just aren't aware of volunteering. I certainly never even thought about it until you mentioned it, however it does make sense that students need to practice on someone. It's amazing how many pictures your getting though.

Tristansmom - happy v day and happy holiday


----------



## carebear1981

Happy 24 weeks tristansmom!! Glad you are enjoying vacation time!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo! Happy V-Day Tristansmom! Lucky bum!


----------



## Wytrease

V day was Wednesday and this morning I had my glucose tolerance test and I'm hoping I pass it baby girl has had me craving sweets But she's measuring perfectly. How are you ladies doing? Have any of you taken your gtt? And Happy V Day Tristanmom.


----------



## daydream

Enjoy your vacation and v day tristansmom!

wytrease - congrats on your v day as well! My GTT isn't until 26 weeks. So I've got some time. I hope you pass!


----------



## carebear1981

My gtt is between 26-28 weeks as well. I'm worried cuz I'm craving sweets too. Hope you pass! And Happy v-day to you too!


----------



## CrazyMumma

My GTT isnt for a few more weeks but I did have the HbA1c level (also called glycosalated haemaglobin level) which takes a measure of blood glucose levels over the last 4-6 weeks to see how controlled they are. Passed that one, but still have to go for the GTT


----------



## Sbmack

Hope you're enjoying Montreal, Tristansmom! We went a couple months ago and had a great time. So much good food there :)


----------



## CrazyMumma

Well it just keeps getting better and better ladies!!

Saw the chiro today, been getting alot of back pain and numbness in legs.

Not only is my pelvis going out of alignment, its so far apart that its forcing some of the discs in my back to slip, as well as pushing my hips out of place ending in dislocations.

Seriously???? I'd like a break already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh crazymumma that sounds soo painful! Can they do anything?

I'm down to double digits now!! 14 weeks to go!!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Pretty much nothing :(

Still waiting to be seen by the hospital pain clinic - but even if they tell me there is something I can take to ease it....I don't know how comfortable I am taking painkillers while pregnant.

I was going to try acupuncture but the only one in my area who does prenatal acupuncture is having surgery and shutting her clinic for the next month.

Just have to keep getting everything put back into place, but its hurting my wallet bad at $40 per session and each session only lasts a day or two - I can't afford to keep going every other day!

Just got to try and carry on - I have no choice. It just sucks. My SIL takes Missy to school and back for me and Miss 5 offered the other day to walk herself to school so Aunty could stay home and look after me. I should be the one looking after her, and shes worried about looking after me. Feel like such a burden


----------



## Sbmack

Oh crazymumma I'm so sorry it just keeps piling on for you. Sounds so painful. I hope your doctors can figure something out fast!


----------



## MamaBunny2

26 weeks! Final week of second tri!

 ​


----------



## horseypants

Hayyyyy!!!!!!!! We're all over halfway through our pregnancies now! Group hug!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Whoop to us all being over halfway! 
Had the midwife today, all good and well, bp was 85/65 but not feeling dizzy or anything so guessing all is well! So close to 3rd tri!!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Having one of those days where it seems like I just can't get enough to eat! At this rate I'll have gained 10 lbs by next week!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My 26 week appointment was yesterday. I gained 9lbs for a total of 31lbs so far :wacko: My belly is measuring a week ahead at 27cm. I don't feel like I've gained that much :shrug: My doctor was worried, saying I always do great with my pregnancies just to watch my salt intake. Baby moved from last week's transverse position to head down! He was snoozin' so the doctor was able to get a clear heartbeat this time. I got for my glucose test in two weeks... not looking forward to the needle :nope:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RZWeHufcP8​


----------



## horseypants

Yay mama bunny. I loved your bump video earlier this week :).


----------



## CrazyMumma

Why is it the only thing I feel like eating is a giant bowl of frozen corn! :blush:

Anyone else craving strange food?


----------



## carebear1981

I haven't had any weird ones at all. My friend ate mustard on crackers all the time when she was pregnant... yuck!


----------



## ellahopesky

Gosh haven't checked in here for so long, sorry ladies! Hope you're all doing well! As for me, our little lady is still transverse:dohh: really hoping she goes head down before it's too late! Also struggling to find a name this time around! Cravings wise, I can't get enough of the smell of my fabric softener :haha: :shrug:
Xx


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hello ladies, cant find the post about third tri, is it 27 weeks?!


----------



## shellideaks

Yes third tri starts at 27 weeks :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

Whoop am close then! Suddenly thought it was 28 weeks and was bummed thinking it was over a week away!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Yay for third tri sparkles! Cant wait til I can join you!!!

Haha so I was chatting to my midwife today (shes awesome) and she has set up a meeting between the pain team/physio/ortho etc to try and find something to help.... I suggested that a time machine to skip the next 17 weeks would be awesome


----------



## xLaura

I'm still suffering with my HG :( actually week 22-24 was awesome I went a whole 2 weeks without being sick but I'm back being sick and miserable again! 

Nearly 3rd tri though woooo! 

I just need to get my son in his new room ( well we need to strip, plaster and redecorate first) and then I can start sorting baby stuff out. I'm so excited to get started but I know it's going to be awhile yet, even though I'm well aware these weeks are running out haha.

With my first his nursery was nearly all finished by now. I'm so unprepared this time.


----------



## Tristansmom

First day back at work from vacation... sigh... part of me is tempted to start my mat leave as early as possible, I am just so tired by midday these days!! Buuuuuuuuuuuuut realistically I want to work as long as I can so that I can spend more time at home with my baby... Only 14 weeks to go....!!


----------



## carebear1981

I've started my countdown now that it's finally June!! I have 13 weeks to go before my 2 week vacation and 15 weeks before my mat leave will start :happydance: I'm using vacation time before since I do a lot of fieldwork. I just can't see myself wanting to do anything when I'm huge.


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok and their pg is passing quickly for you all.

I'm so chuffing excited about baby I can't wait til she arrives
I've had the last two weeks as hols from work, got alot done and many days out with oh and my lb. Feel like I'm getting somewhere being ready for our new little bundle of joy to arrive

Big spring clean, alot organised and ordered for her arrival.

My little boy is so cute at the moment
He started having little tantrums, making me think the little changes were having a big impact on him. We have our cotbed up in our room and moses basket.downstairs. He tried climbing into both as soon as they were up. He's been very.loving and caring this last two weeks and his speech has come on leaps and bounds, im so proud
He's painted his sister a huge canvas today, and helps me put away her new clothes blankets and bibs in her wardrobe
He's a massive help anyway. He helps tidy his own toys away and is so sensible going out t the shops. Thinking about not taking his buggy to work, shops anytime we leave the house rli, as he likes his independence.and gets irritable.in the thing anyway
He's rli growing up. :'( i was worried having another child.would change the bond we have or make him feel pushed out but I love him even more( if that's even possible) 

So what have ppl got left.to get on their shopping lists.

I'm starting.to worry about the amount of bags I will nd up taking into the hospital again. The first time I ended.up taking two big carry bags and my own huge handbag full of magazines, nicknacks and water. It looked ridiculous. Any suggestions

We have the perfect name, but made the mistake last time of telling family and everyone hating our name so this time keeping it to our selves until she's born.


----------



## Wytrease

It kills me how some people have the nerve to think they can have input on what you name your baby I have some family as well who think they can tell me what to name my daughter as well but she already have a name and is not going to change unless me and her dad decide to change it.


----------



## carebear1981

I agree. I'm not sharing my name until the little guy is born. I just keep telling everyone who asks that we have a list and haven't narrowed it down which is technically true but if they ask what's on the list... not telling!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

We kind of shared the two names we were thinking of then once we settled on one and OH told his grandma, she keeps using it all over Facebook while we were more so trying to keep it to ourselves until the shower I guess. It's not a huge deal as we weren't going to do an official surprise name reveal but still... was kind of hoping to solidify the name to guests at the shower and it kind of be a surprise and I wanted to use photos from the event to make an official social media name reveal like we did with the gender.


----------



## MamaBunny2

27 weeks today and hellooo third tri!

 ​


----------



## Wytrease

Yay for 3rd tri mama bunny I'm av week away but I've officially maDE it to double digits 99 days to go until I'm holding my precious baby girl


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome Wytrease! I just can't get over how FAST the weeks are zooming by! It's ridiculous!


----------



## littleone1993

I'm finding the opposite... the weeks are going so slow!

My little girly is giving me the worst heartburn in the world. And its making me feel rather ill! 
I'm getting to the whole fed up stage now. TMI but Im getting recurrent thrush and its driving me insane!!!

On the plus side... the first day of my holiday starts on the 2nd August but I'm only actually working for 23 days between now and then and 17 of those are in June. I'm only working 6 days in July!!!


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies haven't really been saying much here, but I do read most of the posts. Glad to see even through some of the difficulty we are hanging in there. 

Time is going not slow, but not fast either for me. 

I had a 3D ULTRASOUND today, pictures on the last page of my journal. I'm so in love.


----------



## xLaura

Grrr I keep getting thrush aswel. So not cool.


----------



## mummy2_1

I feel like every thing is rushed. Im back at work, and take my lb with everyday. It's very tiring, I love my job and work with children. But it's so busy and non stop, my days feel like they are going so quick. I get up do house chores, go to work, leave work come home cook tea, bath lb then put him t bed. I'm so tired I go straight t bed myself. 

Imglad I got so much done while i was off work there's no time to do anything now. Anyone else feel abit over whelmed by how fast the days are going.
It's scary to think I won't be leaving work (by choice) until a week before I'm due.


----------



## MamaBunny2

babifever I'm gonna hafta check your scan photos out! I was anticipating having a 3D done yesterday but could never get in touch with the scheduler to confirm but now have a *for sure* 3D volunteer scan date for next week on the 10th :happydance:

*Edit* Omigawwwd babifever adorable! Cute pouty lips and button nose! Precious!

mummy I feel EXACTLY the same as you! There's just not enough time in the day :nope: I've been exhausted as of late and so much to do!


----------



## Tristansmom

Hey ladies!! Yay for your 3d US babifever! 

Down to double digits now!! Just in for a checkup and I've gained just over 10 lbs so far this pregnancy. (Was seriously overweight so have been very focused on healthy eating and staying active, goal is ~15lbs total weight gain per doctors recommendation.) So I'm feeling pretty good about that!! Just waiting to hear the heartbeat now!! 

I hear you about the tired, mummy and mamabunny! I soooooo wish I could just fast forward 13 weeks so I could start my mat leave.... I actually had a crazy dream a few nights ago that baby came super early, but was already at the developmental stage of a toddler? Dreamed it was a boy even though I'm pretty sure it's a girl - all my friends agree that with such different symptoms than last time this one must be a girl!


----------



## Tristansmom

Heartbeat was 154 and everything looks great. GD test next week. :)


----------



## ellahopesky

I'm with you ladies on the rushed feeling - theres just not enough hours in the day!

Im finally in 3rd tri as of tomorrow - final hurdle! I celebrated by going on a baby shopping spending spree... oops! :haha: all on ebay though so managed to save some money...:thumbup::blush:

x


----------



## Mango

mummy2_1 said:


> I feel like every thing is rushed. Im back at work, and take my lb with everyday. It's very tiring, I love my job and work with children. But it's so busy and non stop, my days feel like they are going so quick. I get up do house chores, go to work, leave work come home cook tea, bath lb then put him t bed. I'm so tired I go straight t bed myself.

Mummy2_1 I feel that way as well. I work full time and have a 7 year old so as soon as I come from work it's all about getting the fam settled, fed etc. and then mornings are a bit hectic as well. I do however try to do more in the evenings like prep lunch boxes etc. so that I can sleep in a bit longer in the morning...:sleep:

I figured that being so tired all the time is prepping us for when lil one arrives... returning to those days of little to no sleep when everything feels like a blur LOL 

In terms of getting a lot done, I did consider making a list but I think I might be one of the few ladies that's only getting the bare essentials... bassinet, onsies... breast pump... that's pretty much it... I'm relying on my boobs to do the rest :dohh::baby:


----------



## SparklesHeart

We're doing it minimal too, just getting a few white onesies (the kids are going to jazz them up with fabric pens and inkjet iron on transfers-summer project!) I new crib mattress and a sling/wrap. Family will go way overboard with clothes and whatever else I need we'll just get after.


----------



## carebear1981

Well, I had a little cry this weekend cuz I feel time is running out. We didn't paint the baby room this weekend since we couldn't decide on a colour. Narrowed it down to 2 shades of blue but both were nice. We finally chose last night so DH is going to paint this week. 
Everything is on my registry tho! I feel like waiting till after the shower is cutting it too close. What if he comes early?? My shower is when I'm 36 weeks. I do have the minimum I guess. We have a bassinet we borrowed for when he is first born, I have sleepers and onesies for 0-3 months, I have a few packs of newborn diapers I got as samplers and wipes, diaper cream (thank you baby show!!) I have a couple blankets. And of course, the girls :rofl: am I good????

Hahha, I hear you on preggo dreams tristansmom. Last week I dreamt I had twins. My little guy was hiding a brother and I was upset cuz DH was happy that I didn't have to get pregnant again for our 2nd cuz here he was but I wanted to try for a girl!
Very cute 3D pics babifever!!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## cutieq

Carebear, you've got a good list of things to start! (Doing better than me lol) in waiting until after my showers as well.

Just think, the stores won't close after you have him. What you don't have, you can go get :)


----------



## xLaura

27 weeks today :dance: 3rd and final (pregnant) trimester!

I'm very stressed about everything ATM, we don't need to buy loads as got majority from my DS but as were swapping bedrooms over I literally have nowhere to put anything until the bedrooms are finished. So I can't start bringing stuff down or looking through what I've got for awhile yet!

I've got my GTT Tomoz, not looking forward to sitting in the waiting room alone for hours.


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck with ur GTT laura! 

Lol so true cutie... the stores won't close after he is born :) deep breaths... and relax. Trying to keep myself calm.


----------



## Sbmack

Things seem to be moving slowly here. We haven't done anything to prepare for this bub. We pretty much have everything we need from the first. I do want to get a new bassinet though. We just used the travel one that came with the pack and play last time but dd grew out of that before 6 months and she was a peanut. I'd like to keep this baby in one until 8/9 months. Dd did not do well with a crib. 

I'm still shocked I don't know the gender. It's pretty exciting not knowing. It would be nice to be able to get clothes ready though. I'll just pull all the gender neutral stuff I have and wash that for now.


----------



## Sbmack

Those of you having your second or more, how has this pregnancy compared to others? And what were the genders? I'm having a pretty similar pregnancy thus far. The only noticeable difference is I've had far more heartburn this time around.


----------



## SparklesHeart

28 weeks whoop!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sbmack, my first with DS I gained around 30lbs, ate things like onions and pickles (I normally hate those!) on my hamburger, did not want sweets, my labor was tolerable and baby weighed 7lbs 2oz. 

With DD I gained around 40lbs, turned off by hamburger meat, craved sweets like no tomorrow, had major back labor that was super painful and baby weighed 7lbs 2oz.

So far with this pregnancy (expecting a DS) I have gained a little over 30lbs, craving sour and salty mostly, love me some onions, steak turns me off and don't really care much for sweets. New symptom I've never had ever that I can remember is heartburn. Guessing I'll gain around 50lbs by the end of it just based on my past weight gain with each :shrug: Baby has been measuring a week or two ahead... perhaps he will surpass my 7lb 2oz limit?


Happy 28 weeks Sparkles!


----------



## Mango

Sbmack said:


> Those of you having your second or more, how has this pregnancy compared to others? And what were the genders? I'm having a pretty similar pregnancy thus far. The only noticeable difference is I've had far more heartburn this time around.

With both pregnancies my bump looks the exact same, just a bit bigger this time around. My cravings are much different however. With DD I craved salads and fruits, with this new one (boy) I'm craving lots of meat, cheese and potatoes (any starch really). My weight gain has been a tad bit higher but not much. I get weighed next week so it will be interesting to see where I'm at now. In general though I have found this preg a bit more tiring but I think that is simply because this time around I have more going on, i.e. 7 year old, work, hobbies etc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes, I second the more tiring comment! I worked part time while pregnant with both DS #1 and DD and not as much responsibility. Now I'm working full time, so much more responsibility at home and such plus the added 10+ years in age is having an impact on my body :laugh2:


----------



## Tristansmom

Sbmack, this pregnancy has been WAY different than my first - first one, had NO major symptoms until ~36 weeks, then mild heartburn. Only real craving was pineapple - got worse later in pregnancy, to the point I'd eat them till the roof of my mouth was raw! Total weight gain about 40 lbs.

This pregnancy, HORRIBLE nausea for about 16 or 17 weeks. (Morning sickness is such a misnomer; mine was worst in the evenings.) Other symptoms included frequent nosebleeds for first 20 weeks (as many as 5-6 per day), eczema/rash on my forearms, extreme acne on my chest and back, crazy food aversions (COFFEE? SERIOUSLY???), and brutal heartburn from 10 weeks on which was slightly better from 20-25 weeks but is making a comeback (I have to sleep propped at a 45 degree angle now). Oh and of course who could forget the extreme constipation, sometimes for 4-5 days at a stretch!

The ONLY thing better with this time is that my weight gain has been very reasonable - only just over 10 lbs so far, hoping to keep it at ~15-20 overall (per doc's recommendation due to extremely high pre-pregnancy BMI).

Can't believe I'm thinking about doing it all again when baby is a year or so old LOL....


----------



## daydream

This pregnancy is basically the exact same as my first. Both boys. Morning sickness from 6 weeks to 13/14 weeks. I think by this time last pregnancy I was completely off the zofran but this time I'm still on 4mg 1xday in the morning. Hoping to try going off again end of next week. Last pregnancy I lost 10 more pounds the first trimester than the second, so I'm tracking 10 pounds ahead weight gain-wise. From bump pictures, the bump also looks bigger by about 4 weeks or so. I'm hoping things slow down! Eeep.


----------



## xLaura

I'm being a bit thick here and wandering if anyone can help me clear this up.

I lost around 21lbs due to HG from my pre pregnancy weight. However since it's eased up quite abit (I'm still sick on occasions but keep majority food down) I've put around 24lbs back on - this was a few weeks ago so might be more now - I'm eating Ice cream like there's no tommorw lol.

So would I class that as gaining 24lbs? Or infact only gaining 3lbs? I'd dread to think what I'd weigh if I hadn't lost all the weight to start with, however I'm pretty sure when I started eating food my body was grabbing onto and holding onto for dear life as I'd previously been on nothing haha. It's just 24lbs is a lot of weight for me to gain (i started after over weight) and I only gained around 28 all pregnancy with my DS.


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats ladies on number of weeks you all are. I'm now 27weeks. The less I think about how many weeks the quicker it seems to go.

I gained 26lvs with my first but had alot of complications with eating, this time Ive not weighed myself since 12 weeks and trying not.t care
Il eat what I want when i want,
First time I was sick 6weeks t 26weeks and then last 6weeks, this time I was sick 9weeks t 18weeks, the pain and heartburn where worse last time, I'm super active this time obv having a toddler to run around after helps. He spures me on and gives me plenty of energy. It's at night I struggle
I can't get comfy enough to sleep but I'm happy to just lay and relax. 

I think as long as I'm still surely I'm testing lol

My lb was 11 days over due, my oh is adamant our LG will be early. He's fretting about getting everything ready, im pretty much organised, just have to pick up pram and monitors. 

Question to anyone with experience or the know how with bottles in a hospital, I am bottle feeding, do I take bottles and formula t the hospital??


----------



## xLaura

mummy2_1 said:


> Congrats ladies on number of weeks you all are. I'm now 27weeks. The less I think about how many weeks the quicker it seems to go.
> 
> I gained 26lvs with my first but had alot of complications with eating, this time Ive not weighed myself since 12 weeks and trying not.t care
> Il eat what I want when i want,
> First time I was sick 6weeks t 26weeks and then last 6weeks, this time I was sick 9weeks t 18weeks, the pain and heartburn where worse last time, I'm super active this time obv having a toddler to run around after helps. He spures me on and gives me plenty of energy. It's at night I struggle
> I can't get comfy enough to sleep but I'm happy to just lay and relax.
> 
> I think as long as I'm still surely I'm testing lol
> 
> My lb was 11 days over due, my oh is adamant our LG will be early. He's fretting about getting everything ready, im pretty much organised, just have to pick up pram and monitors.
> 
> Question to anyone with experience or the know how with bottles in a hospital, I am bottle feeding, do I take bottles and formula t the hospital??

Yeah most hospitals you have to provide the formula now. I took a starter pack last time like this one (however it had 15 bottles in looks like there smaller packs now) 

https://www.mothercare.com/Cow-and-Gate-Starter-Pack-6x70ml/607435,default,pd.html

This saved me having to take bottles in aswel. However they do have little bottles and disposable teats at the hospital, so that if baby didn't drink a whole bottle I'd pout it into one of there bottles and pop in the fridge to save for later. However this only worked if my OH was with me as I didn't want to keep getting up and going to the fridge (and didn't like ringing for the midwifes to help) 

They do cartoons of milk aswel, if you'd prefer to just buy them and take your own bottles - or use the ones there. But personally I found the ready made bottles a lot easier (even though abit more expensive)


----------



## MamaBunny2

mummy I'm in the US (northern Ohio) and my hospital has always provided the little starter bottles of formula you can just screw a nipple onto. Not sure about elsewhere :shrug:

xLaura, I'm confusing myself (typical) but did you say you lost the weight BEFORE you fell pregnant or while pregnant? Then gained back weight after falling pregnant? If you lost it before falling pregnant, I'd say you've gained the 24lbs. If the weight was lost during early months of pregnancy then you managed to put on the 24lbs I'd say you gained 3... but I'm not a professional.

28 weeks today!

 ​
3D volunteer ultrasound this afternoon then our second birthing class this evening! Scheduled my glucose screening for tomorrow morning...


----------



## mummy2_1

Wow what a fab idea. That's such a great help. Even if I just got a few packs I could use them at home if I didn't use them at the hospital. Thanks ladies. I didn't know this existed


----------



## xLaura

Mumma bunny - I lost the 21lbs whilst pregnant due to being so sick with HG. So technically even though I've gained 24lbs I'm still only 3lbs heavier than I was before I was pregnant. 

Mummy2_1 - yeah they are very useful especially in the early days instead on faffing about with sterilising ect. They do them in all the forumla brands so which ever you were choosing they will have a starter kit for it.


----------



## Tristansmom

Just had my GD test, reeeeeaaaaaaaaallllllllllly not interested in finishing out my shift at work...:blush: Just can't seem to find any motivation lately? I'm sooooooooooo impatient to be done! Counted it up and accounting for weekends and the few days vacation I have booked (want to use as much as I can before my leave), I only have 54 workdays left but it still seems SO long!


----------



## babifever

I'm familiar with the pre bottled formula given at the hospital as well.


----------



## xLaura

In the uk the hospitals don't provide anything. You have to take all formula and bottles and nappies. They will provide formula in emergencies ie if breast feeding isn't going to plan, or you run out and can't get anymore right away but that's it.


----------



## horseypants

I sent out invites to my baby shower. It's in a month. :happydance:

I'm ten pounds up.


----------



## MamaBunny2

xLaura I'd say you've gained 3lbs then! All baby, literally!

Here in the US - well, at least at the hospital I go to - they provide diapers, wipes and little sealed bottles of formula with the coordinating nipple sealed in a separate packaging. I always gather the leftovers to take home with me before they roll the baby cart away just prior to discharge :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not sure what's provided at my hospital as I'm going to a different one this time. 

I'm in the UK but the hospital I had my other 3 children at did provide formula so need to double check this new hospital. Not even sure how I'm feeding baby yet though lol.


----------



## Mango

I haven't posted in a while, mostly been 'lurking'. No real updates on my end. Just waiting for time to pass and must admit I'm not liking the heat of summer at all right now. AC is my best friend. Hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait to say I'm officially in 3rd tri, I'll feel like I've really accomplished something then lol.


----------



## daydream

Nothing too exciting happening over here either. Today is double digits left though! 99 days til my due date. Baby is very comfortable all over my abdomen. I get kicks down low and have even felt a couple hit my ribs. I can't believe the second trimester is almost over.


----------



## mummy2_1

I had my whooping cough today. My arm is so numb and heavy. :( 

Have anti d on Thursday. Oh gosh what a week. Plus the heat is absolutely killing me


----------



## daydream

oh yes that whooping cough hurts! I remember that from baby #1, at that time I had gotten whooping cough in my left arm and rhogam in my right hip, so sleeping that night was so hard to get comfortable without hitting either of those sore spots! Hopefully yours feels better quick


----------



## mummy2_1

My lb had alot of fun poking my arm on the way home, monkey. I'm rli struggling with this heat, on a night during the day. While at work. I come home and put my feet straight into my lb's paddling pool. 

Twice now I've had comments from a nurse about my bump size. Yesterday it was "is there just one in there??" with a shocked expression. Today was "are u sure ur only 28weeks" I let it get t me at first. Now I don't care
My oh has assured me I'm all baby. No weight anywhere else. But he has t say that lol. I rli struggled with weight gain and how much my figure changed with my lb, that this was quite upsetting
I'm trying not to think about it. I haven't checked my weight since 12 weeks. Il see at app on Thursday what mw says


----------



## MamaBunny2

mummy (and anyone else that has felt the need for a snarky remark to size comments) you need to check these out:

Clever Pregnancy Comebacks

I so badly want to use the very first one or two :rofl: My mom reminds me ALL the time how "big" I'm getting.​


----------



## mummy2_1

Haha I wish i had dished a few of them out. Priceless.


----------



## carebear1981

:rofl: those are great! I actually haven't been bothered at all. Everyone around me has been excited and no one even touches my bump (except my mom and DH). Although, I am getting the name question asked a lot now that we know it's a boy. I've started telling everyone we're calling him Bruce Wayne.... or Batman!!


----------



## Mango

Those comebacks are awesome! :haha: I' definitely going to save up a few in memory to use!

I was asked today about the whooping cough vaccine. I was asked in the past about the flu vaccine but I declined. Is anyone else considering declining the whooping cough vaccine? 

ETA: But then again after doing more research online it appears that the benefits outweigh the potential side effects so I may change my position and get it later like around 30-32 weeks...


----------



## MamaBunny2

*29 weeks today!* 

 ​
I am really getting nervous as I realize that I only have at least a good 9 weeks before I become a waddling time bomb :wacko: My ankles are swelling quite a bit. Never had that before.

I'm still undecided about the dTap vaccine. I guess I can get it now but I've heard it hurts bad so I'm scared.


----------



## daydream

Nice bump! I doesn't hurt THAT badly, just feels like you bumped your shoulder on a cabinet or something, so it's tender when touched. Take some tylenol and it should be fine.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just saw this article on BnB:

Is It Cruel to Pierce Your Baby's Ears?

An excerpt from the article:

_It is a form of child cruelty, she writes on the petition. Severe pain and fear is inflicted upon infants unnecessarily. It serves no purpose other than to satisfy the parents vanity. Other forms of physically harming children are illegal  this should be no different._

Wouldn't circumcision be categorized as such, as well?


----------



## mummy2_1

Ouch I'm against ear piercing and circumcision. But it's own beliefs and choices.

My arm is just a Lil uncomfortable now. I'm such a wuss but I still managed t sleep on it last night. 

I've had flu vaccine too. Actually got 'told off' by my Dr's for not requesting it. I genuinely forgot.

So thankful for cooler weather today. 

Midwives tomorrow.


----------



## cutieq

I agree that it's a belief and choices thing. Illegal is a bit of stretch...shots and vaccines hurt too. Should we rule those out while we're at it?


----------



## mummy2_1

It's different what ur willing to do to your self for health compared to inflicting on a child for vanity


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhh good point cutie! I want needles to be illegal!

Very true mummy. I feel it's parents' personal choice. I'm neither all for or against either one.


----------



## cutieq

My issue is what long-lasting health affects are there from piercing your ears? If the child decides she doesn't want them, the holes close and you go on with life.


----------



## mummy2_1

I worry about the initial pain that it causes. I had my ears done as a baby. I don't remember the pain. I'm not terrified of putting earrings in. But I just can't see piercing my lo's ears. If when she is older older. That she chooses to have them done then I will allow it


----------



## daydream

I had my second piercing in my ears done as an adult and it does not hurt very much at all. Easier than vaccinations because it's one split second and isn't an injection of anything. So I don't have a moral objection to it, even though I don't circumcise our sons. I would just be very careful because I'd hate for the piercing to get pulled on and get ripped out or something.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My son had issues with his circumcision when he was around a year old... the foreskin was adhering and would rip apart from the head of his "winky" (as we called it then) and cause so much pain as it would be in the morning when he woke with a wet diaper.

My daughter never had trouble with her ears and like cutie said they can close back up. But... I feel it's the parents' personal choice for either procedure. I don't feel like either should be illegal :shrug:


----------



## mummy2_1

Had my 28 week appointment with midwife today. My bump is measuring a few weeks behind so i have to have an appointment for a growth scan in a few days. I'm trying to stay positive I've heard alot of stories about growth scans and measuring under. On the plus side I get to see my lo again. Fingers crossed everything is ok. I also had things in my urine so that's been sent off will hear back in a few days if I need anti biotics


----------



## MamaBunny2

FX everything is OK mummy! :hugs:


----------



## daydream

fx for you mummy, I hope the growth scan gives reassurance that all is okay


----------



## carebear1981

Hope everything goes well mummy!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Fingers crossed mummy!

I had my ears done as a baby - no issues
Miss 5 I didnt want to do as a baby - just didnt see the point but when she was almost 2 her elder step sister got hers done and she was begging for them so we said she could when she had no more nappies thinking it would be a few months....nope - 3 days later she was in knickers day and night with no accidents at all so after a week of no accidents hubby took her to get them done. If this one is a girl will probably do the same thing


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: mummy2_1. I've seen lots of instances of baby measuring behind and everything is fine.


----------



## babifever

I too think both are personal choices, no right or wrong in it to me. Also, hope all is well mummy1.

I would get my daughters ears pierced as a infant if I ever have a daughter, especially if I thought it would make her look more feminine. And, I will get my second son circumcisied after 6 days to reduce bleeding complication risks. It's not so much of a physical appearance or vanity thing for me, I feel as though it CAN be easier to maintain for a male themselves, there are long term health benefits associated with it and I just prefer so. My first son and husband are circumcised as well. I also know there are complications as mamabunny mentioned, as too some when it isn't performed, especially as a adult man. But like I said it's a personal choice to me. If I were to discover more cons than pros I would be open to changing my mind.


----------



## Tristansmom

Babifever - my doc and I have had several long talks about circumcision, and agree that in the case of any sons I have it's a good idea - my nephew, now 14, was not circumcised as an infant and developed adhesions (the skin basically grew together). This was not due to bad hygiene or care - my sister is an RN - it's a family thing (my mom also has severe abdominal adhesions, leading to really unfortunate side effects as far as bladder capacity/control). Because of this he had to be circumcised at age 7. When my son was born, I asked him - would he rather have gone through that, or have had the procedure when he was an infant? He answered unequivocally, get it done now.

I agree that this is a highly personal choice, and there are MANY reasons behind making it (in either direction)!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Any "modifications" to your child, due to appearance or medical reasons, are personal choices we make as parents and there's no right or wrong. I am a bit hesitant about not circumsizing this LO... but like I said my oldest was circumsized and had issues early on, fortunately hasn't had any problems since. So I really don't sway one way or the other as far as that's concerned. My OH and I were talking about ear piercing last night and he mentioned getting a diamond stud on our LO's ear... to which I replied HECK NO! If we had a daughter, maybe... but not my baby boy! I know some boys, well more older teens and men, have their ear(s) pierced. I have rarely seen a small male child with piercings and never an infant. I don't want someone coming up to my baby and thinking he's a girl :dohh: Just my personal thoughts and hoping it isn't something he's really pushing for (he doesn't seem to be).


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Any "modifications" to your child, due to appearance or medical reasons, are personal choices we make as parents and there's no right or wrong. I am a bit hesitant about not circumsizing this LO... but like I said my oldest was circumsized and had issues early on, fortunately hasn't had any problems since. So I really don't sway one way or the other as far as that's concerned. My OH and I were talking about ear piercing last night and he mentioned getting a diamond stud on our LO's ear... to which I replied HECK NO! If we had a daughter, maybe... but not my baby boy! I know some boys, well more older teens and men, have their ear(s) pierced. I have rarely seen a small male child with piercings and never an infant. I don't want someone coming up to my baby and thinking he's a girl :dohh: Just my personal thoughts and hoping it isn't something he's really pushing for (he doesn't seem to be).

I won't be piercing either sons ear either. If they want to do it as an adult they then can. I especially wouldnt as a infant or even under 16. I seen a little boy with both ears pierced and his Mohawk dyed blonde. Some things I think is just too grown for children ya know...


----------



## SparklesHeart

Almost 30 weeks!! Waahoo! 
Ok, so I'm making progress!!
Starting to get really uncomfy in the evenings when I just want to lounge on the sofa but back is either all up in my ribs, or on my bladder so I have to pee every ad break! 
Doing great other than that though!


----------



## Tristansmom

Had another boy dream last night - second time, and I haven't had any girl dreams... wonder if they'll prove to be accurate?? :D


----------



## daydream

Got word last night that I barely failed the second hour of my glucose test, so my doctor takes that and says its gestational diabetes. I'm majorly bummed. After infertility and mild hyperemesis I've always relied on how easy and enjoyable the last half of my pregnancies are. Now I'm discouraged that this is just going to complicate the end of my pregnancy. Major sads over here. I talk to the nutritionist sometime this week I guess, until then just going off my friends' experiences.


----------



## Tristansmom

Daydream - sorry to hear that :( Hope your nutritionist is able to work with you to find something that won't be too onerous!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww I'm sorry daydream but don't feel too bad... I just spoke with the nurse at my doc's office and apparently I failed my test. Here I've been thinking I passed since I hadn't heard anything from them in over a week :dohh: So now I get to go spend my Saturday morning at the hospital getting my blown drawn multiple times over the course of 3 1/2-4 hours without eating :growlmad:


----------



## carebear1981

That sucks daydream... hope it's easily manageable!

Yay on almost 30 weeks sparkles!! 

I'm exhausted today. Got leg cramps two nights in a row. Thought I'd been staying hydrated enough so I'm gonna drink a ton of water today (and probably pee a zillion times). 

Tristansmom - I heard sometimes you dream the opposite of what you are having ;) I can't wait till September for yours and the other team yellow genders!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Finally got the voicemail on my phone from my doc's office that messed up Friday and spoke with the nurse who told me I did indeed FAIL my GD test! I had taken the test a week prior to the call so assumed no news was good news by then :dohh: Going Saturday for the 3 1/2-4 hour starvation period and getting like 4 blood draws :growlmad: Sitting here at my desk at work wallowing in my own self pity as I eat the remainder of my Sour Patch Kids :sad1:


----------



## mummy2_1

Mamabunny I'm sori u failed ur gd test and will have to go for a nearly four our test. 


I ha day growth scan this morning. As was predicted by so many. All is fine. She is super active and an absolute cutie. She was sucking her thumb and yawning. So happy and relieved. Measuring just a few days behind, giving her plenty of time to catch up. Not long now ladies until we are on the homestretch...


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Finally got the voicemail on my phone from my doc's office that messed up Friday and spoke with the nurse who told me I did indeed FAIL my GD test! I had taken the test a week prior to the call so assumed no news was good news by then :dohh: Going Saturday for the 3 1/2-4 hour starvation period and getting like 4 blood draws :growlmad: Sitting here at my desk at work wallowing in my own self pity as I eat the remainder of my Sour Patch Kids :sad1:

Awww gestational diabetes sucks. But it's not the end of the world. I actually have type two and it's getting harder to control, I will be induced at least at 39 weeks. I really hope it works out for you hun.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My friend that's 2 weeks ahead of me posted on my Facebook that I should focus now on eating healthy for the remainder of my pregnancy and here I am shoving a cookie in my mouth as I am reading it :dohh: Ugh... no more junk!


----------



## carebear1981

Awww. I'm sorry you failed mamabunny. Try not to get discouraged yet. I've heard some ladies who have failed the 1 hour test but went on to pass the 3 hour test.


----------



## cutieq

I'm a fail first, pass later girl. I feel like they should just make us all take the 3 hr and not even bother with the 1 hr!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Damn you, OH :rofl:

https://www.quickmeme.com/img/e5/e5d8bf73053d614de24f464003f88cc5c6508d7e9cb5e224ff394a8efe43a65a.jpg​


----------



## Tristansmom

Guys, I'm sorry to be a downer but I have nobody else to talk to - I can't talk to the people in my office because they don't know yet and there are Official Channels to be followed in this kind of situation - but I just learned that my boss (who has been an incredible mentor to me) is dying of a very aggressive form of cancer. I am destroyed, but I have to keep working and pretending everything is fine until the powers that be have been notified. :( :'(


----------



## daydream

mamabunny - ugh I'm sorry you have to take the three hour! My office does the two hour standard and doesn't mess with the 1 hour or 3 hour. I kind of wish they did, because I would have passed the 1 hour and wouldn't have to deal with this! Hopefully you'll pass the three hour!

mummy - Glad to hear the growth scan went well!

Thanks everyone for the nice words. My appt is Friday so I'll get all the testing stuff then, I'm hoping that my levels stay fine with my current diet and I won't have to track that much extra changes to diet. I had a sandwich on dutch crunch today as a last hoorah just in case. I wish I'd waited until I was 100% better from my bronchitis before taking the glucose test, because reading online, illness and antibiotics can raise your sugar levels. :dohh:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh tristansmom I'm so sorry to hear that. Must be awful not to be able to talk to anyone yet.
Hugs xxx


----------



## Wytrease

Just got word from my Dr my iron is low and I have to take 2 iron supplements a day I dislike taking pills


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sooo sorry tristansmom, that's awful news :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Tristansmom I'm so sorry :sad1: That has to be so hard :hugs:

Not looking forward to this nearly 4 hour stay at the hospital Saturday morning :nope: OH failed to get up and go with me for my 1 hour (I'm deathly afraid of needles and wanted him there) so his butt is most definitely coming with me to this one. We will have the kiddos too and the the waiting room is really big and open so can bring a game or two to help the time pass and hopefully it won't be too terrible...


----------



## daydream

Mamabunny - they say to remain still but after my experience I'd say, walk a little bit, and drink some water. Especially since that's what you'd normally do after you eat a meal. Probably helps to have the kids there, it will allow you to do what you'd usually do at home.


----------



## Tristansmom

Thanks so much, guys. It's been a rough week so far but I'm taking comfort that she has her friends and family close. <3


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry to hear about your mentor, Tristansmom. Hugs!

Mamabunny good luck with the 3 hr test!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sunday was our Baby-Q and considering the constant rain and flooding we had the day prior, the weather wasn't terrible... just a bit windy. Overall we definitely lucked out, considering we were originally going to have the shower on Saturday :wacko:



Spoiler
      

The best part of the day, along with sharing it with close family and friends, was seeing OH's face light up as he opened the gifts. I let him do it all, as the shower really was intended for him. We got some very nice things and the nursery is starting to slowly fill up.



Spoiler
 

Waiting on a crib replacement part and the bedding is scheduled to arrive this week. OH and I will use money and gift cards we got from the shower to purchase additional items we still need :thumbup:


----------



## carebear1981

Looks like an awesome day mamabunny!! :) glad the weather worked out!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Looked great mama!!

So, day one of a week long heatwave here in uk (well where I live anyway!) and I'm not one for being in the sun, but I enjoy it being warm (get quite giddy at catching up on washing - ah how motherhood has changed me) however, over the day I've had to pick up all 3 of my children as they've come down with sickness/diarrhoea. So they're almost all in bed, I've got loads more washing and I'm dreading a night of cleaning up messes through the night. Ofcourse I don't mind it, they're my darlings, I'm happy to comfort and care for them, but I'm just sooo hot and uncomfy! And my oldest is in his last few weeks of primary school, has his school production tomorrow night, and he's one of the leads! He's worked soo hard learning lines, choreography etc. Just feeling annoyed at the situation when I cant do anything to help it. 

Sorry for being moany!!


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm absolutely hating the UK weather. It's so tiring. I hate being.hot.and sticky. I'm only surviving by having ice pops through out the day
My lb is loving it. So hot night and day. The worst possible time to be pg :(


----------



## Tristansmom

We bought a new house earlier in the spring, and got an excellent price on it because it needed a new furnace and hot water tank... so we splurged with the proceeds from our old house and had air conditioning installed with the new furnace. Thank GOODNESS!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I would absolutely DIE without central air... or some kind of cool air flow! Here in Northern Ohio it's been a bit milder which I love because I can have the windows and screen doors open with a fresh breeze blowing through the house. I wouldn't mind a nice hot day where I can float around in the pool or take the kiddos to the waterpark, however.


----------



## MamaBunny2

31 weeks today!

 ​


----------



## Caelli86

Don't know why I haven't posted here before, but I'm due 25thSeptember with twin boys! 
Babies number 3&4 for me. 

Apparently hottest day of the year so far in the UK, I don't know how I survived work but I did . literally sat in front of s fan all day haha xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Caelli86 said:


> Don't know why I haven't posted here before, but I'm due 25thSeptember with twin boys!
> Babies number 3&4 for me.
> 
> Apparently hottest day of the year so far in the UK, I don't know how I survived work but I did . literally sat in front of s fan all day haha xx

Congratulations caelli86 I will add u to the op


----------



## mummy2_1

Pulled my back yet again. Looking at early maternity. Don't know how to feel about it :( 

I wanted to stay working.until at least 37 weeks. I'll be going at 34 weeks at this rate


----------



## Tristansmom

Anybody else having a sudden upswing in weight gain? I've put on 5 lbs in the last 10 days... :( Up to 19 lbs total so far this pregnancy, and I'd wanted to keep it under 20 for the total...


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've gained a pound a week since my last appointment. Had my 31 week visit yesterday and I have now gained a total of 37lbs total. Pretty sure I'll near my 50lb personal estimate this time based on my previous pregnancies - +30lbs, +40lbs... now +50lbs :toothpick:


----------



## mummy2_1

I've not been weighed on any app since my booking app.


----------



## cutieq

I'm up 20 so far. I get weighed on every appointment.


----------



## carebear1981

I'm up 27 lbs. Since I started seeing the OB at 20 weeks, it's been 1 lb per week. 
Like I mentioned before tho, I put on a lot of weight in the first tri due to my broken foot (not walking at all).


----------



## Tristansmom

I was 40 or 50 lbs overweight when I got my BFP, so was really trying to keep the weight gain low for pregnancy in the hopes that I could lose more than I'd gained in the first few months after... Now, though, I'm not so sure :(


----------



## daydream

I was about 35 lbs overweight when I started. I have gained 19 thus far. With my first I gained 32. It fell off very quickly after DS1 was born. I am higher now than with DS1, but with the GD diagnosis, I'm exercising more and eating healthier, so I'm curious to see where I'll really end up.


----------



## Caelli86

I've not weighed myself since my booking apt! I really should though but scared eeekkk


----------



## babifever

I'm up 15.5 at 28 weeks. I foresee more to come...


----------



## carebear1981

Tristansmom - try not to worry to much. Maybe your LO had a growth spurt and needed the extra lbs. Sounds like you're doing great and I'm sure it will come off easy after :flower:


----------



## CrazyMumma

I was also well overweight when I got pregnant. Am now 5lbs up at 27 weeks so pretty haooy with that considering im wheelchair bound and pretty much unable to exercise


----------



## cutieq

Pelvic girdle pain anyone? 

The pain can be most noticeable when you are:
walking
going upstairs
standing on one leg (for example, when youre getting dressed or going upstairs)
turning over in bed
It can also be difficult to move your legs apart  for example, when you get out of a car.


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I'm due September 23rd and it's our second first one is my wee boy who is 5 and this one is my second and last and we had a 4D scan and are having a GIRL! :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## carebear1981

No pelvic girdle pain here... yet... my ribs and back have been in a lot of pain though. OB said it was normal as my ribs are flaring out as the belly gets bigger. Sigh!

Welcome to the group OrkneyGirl!

I'm such a BnB stalker, lol. I love birth announcements so I've been creeping the June, July and August groups lol. I can't believe how close we are all getting!!! Exciting!!!! Can't wait till it's our turn!!


----------



## littleone1993

Hello all, 

Its been a while since I posted on here. The second trimester just flew by in the end!!!

I went for a repeat special 4d scan for my baby girl today because she didn't cooperate the first time. Would she cooperate today? Nope. Not a hope. I went at 11:30 am and then they couldnt get her face so I rebooked for this afternoon and they couldnt get her either. She had moved but the wrong way!!!

They did the anatomy and growth though and she's measuring 1162g which is amazing. I was expecting her to be much smaller than that.

I'm booked in again on Wednesday because I really want some lovely pictures so it would be lovely for her to cooperate!

I also moved house (and counties!) recently so having to rebook at a different hospital was not fun. I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cutie is that like pain or discomfort in the area where your inner leg/thigh meets your torso/pelvis area? I've had that some on my left side. It wasn't a terrible pain but pretty uncomfortable and enough to where I was like what in the heck is that?!


----------



## SparklesHeart

32 weeks! Come on, hurry up!!!


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies, 

I've not posted on here since my 1st trimester as ive been super busy. But finally starting to slow down now and taking some time to relax and i can't wait until I can relax even more once I finish work in 6 weeks time! 

How is everyone doing? I recognise a few names from when I was TTC. 

With regards to the weight gain discussion I am 30+1 today (my ticker is wrong as my EDD changed after my 12 week scan) and I've currently gained 32lb! I didn't want to put on more than 42lb in my pregnancy so FX'd I can stick to it! 

Is everyone ready for their little ones arrival yet? We still have a few more bits to buy but we are nearly there. We are planning on getting everything bought and organised by end July. 

Xx


----------



## littlejune

Welcome back, Bing! Looks as though we're not due date twins any more, but thats ok! I'm welcoming my little man to come as soon as he wants once he's fully cooked in there. I'm not on here a lot either, I check often I just don't post much. Glad everything is going well for you- do you know what you're having?


----------



## MamaBunny2

*32 weeks today!*

 ​


----------



## babifever

Hey everyone, I hope everyone & baby are well! 

I too don't post much here, but I do read. 

I went for an ultrasound Monday at 28+6 & my baby was 3 pounds 1 ounce, measuring 29+3. 

What is everyone else's latest stats?

Lastest news: I was admitted to the hospital this morning for uncontrolled blood sugars. I would have went yesterday, but there were no beds available. I feel okay in this moment, but for the last week or so, my blood sugar levels have been spiking high and dropping very low and it's not safe for the baby. So they have to do a complete observation and stabilize me. I will probably be in until Friday night or Saturday morning. 

My babyshower is Saturday at 430 pm. I have family coming in out of state, still have to buy some shoes for my outfit, get a pedicure/manicure, pick up cake, etc. I know this is important for my baby's health, but I'm praying everything works out perfectly all around. I've been excited about this baby shower for weeks!


----------



## daydream

babifever - I'm so sorry you're having a hard time controlling your sugars, but glad you're under good care. Hopefully everything will fall into place just in time for your shower.

I haven't had any updated scans. We have one next Friday to check baby's kidney. It measured 4.4 at the 20 week scan and should be 4. This is apparently pretty common especially for boys. So they will check again at 30 weeks to see if it's resolved already, otherwise they do an ultrasound on it after birth, usually once they've peed a few times it will go to normal. So we'll see! I'm not too worried.

I'm still dealing with the GD diagnosis. I've been testing at home for almost two weeks now and have no trouble controlling my levels as long as I go on a 10 min walk after lunch and dinner. The GD diet is VERY carb heavy compared to how I normally eat, so the first week when I was trying to meet those goals I was having to walk more, but this week I've decided to eat more closer to normal and it's been completely fine. I read the book Real Food for Gestational Diabetes by Lily Nichols and now I feel like a GD expert. Hormones do change as you progress in your pregnancy so I'm ready to make further changes to diet and exercise if needed and hopefully will stay med free.

I did meet with my OB yesterday and their standard practice is to induce diet controlled GD at 40 weeks, which I have a problem with because I really didn't want pitocin this delivery. She basically shrugged me off saying I would probably end up with it anyway. Seriously disappointed in her attitude, so I've been working with my RE to see if she has a recommendation for a new OB. Annoying to switch this late in the game, but I'm feeling very strongly that I need someone who is less robotic and will listen.


----------



## babifever

daydream said:


> I did meet with my OB yesterday and their standard practice is to induce diet controlled GD at 40 weeks, which I have a problem with because I really didn't want pitocin this delivery. She basically shrugged me off saying I would probably end up with it anyway. Seriously disappointed in her attitude, so I've been working with my RE to see if she has a recommendation for a new OB. Annoying to switch this late in the game, but I'm feeling very strongly that I need someone who is less robotic and will listen.

At my office and from what I read often most diabolical patient's are induced, controlled or not, at about 38-39 weeks. This is because diabetes does cause the placenta to fail before a normal pregnancy[placenta] would, which can of course cause stillbirth. Stillbirth in general is a common problem with diabetes as well. 

Trust me I get it, I was hoping to go into labor naturally myself, and maybe I will. But I'm on board with the induction. You do know you can refuse by the way.


----------



## daydream

babifever said:


> At my office and from what I read often most diabolical patient's are induced, controlled or not, at about 38-39 weeks. This is because diabetes does cause the placenta to fail before a normal pregnancy[placenta] would, which can of course cause stillbirth. Stillbirth in general is a common problem with diabetes as well.
> 
> Trust me I get it, I was hoping to go into labor naturally myself, and maybe I will. But I'm on board with the induction. You do know you can refuse by the way.

Yeah I've read that med controlled GD often is induced at 39 weeks or 40 weeks, but that diet controlled is allowed to go to 41 weeks most often. The guidance is not consistent. Since I don't have a problem maintaining normal BS levels, I would rather be allowed the 41 weeks. If for any reason things get more out of control as I progress, then I'd definitely reconsider that. I'm more concerned with her blase attitude about my desire to try to go without pitocin. Her dismissiveness was disturbing.


----------



## babifever

daydream said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> At my office and from what I read often most diabolical patient's are induced, controlled or not, at about 38-39 weeks. This is because diabetes does cause the placenta to fail before a normal pregnancy[placenta] would, which can of course cause stillbirth. Stillbirth in general is a common problem with diabetes as well.
> 
> Trust me I get it, I was hoping to go into labor naturally myself, and maybe I will. But I'm on board with the induction. You do know you can refuse by the way.
> 
> Yeah I've read that med controlled GD often is induced at 39 weeks or 40 weeks, but that diet controlled is allowed to go to 41 weeks most often. The guidance is not consistent. Since I don't have a problem maintaining normal BS levels, I would rather be allowed the 41 weeks. If for any reason things get more out of control as I progress, then I'd definitely reconsider that. I'm more concerned with her blase attitude about my desire to try to go without pitocin. Her dismissiveness was disturbing.Click to expand...

I understand. If you are against it and feel confident, dont do it. It's your choice. My doctor straight told me it was my choice, very nice about it.


----------



## Wytrease

Babifever I hope they hey your blood sugar under control and everything works out for you and you enjoy your baby shower.

Daydream I hope everything works out for you as well. 

I don't post much either but I have been on weekly appointments since 27 weeks due to protein in my urine today I made 31 weeks and all is well with my baby girl and I'm so thankful that my blood pressure has not started to rise. My doctor is just monitoring me closely because when pregnant with my daughter I stated to develop pre eclampsia and had to be induced at 38 weeks I am hoping I can go into labor on my own because that pitocin was awful.... but I do have a ultrasound scheduled for next week.


----------



## babifever

Wytrease said:


> Babifever I hope they hey your blood sugar under control and everything works out for you and you enjoy your baby shower.
> 
> Daydream I hope everything works out for you as well.
> 
> I don't post much either but I have been on weekly appointments since 27 weeks due to protein in my urine today I made 31 weeks and all is well with my baby girl and I'm so thankful that my blood pressure has not started to rise. My doctor is just monitoring me closely because when pregnant with my daughter I stated to develop pre eclampsia and had to be induced at 38 weeks I am hoping I can go into labor on my own because that pitocin was awful.... but I do have a ultrasound scheduled for next week.

Thanks. I hear people say pitocin is awful. But I don't have anything to compare it too. Only one birth with pitocin. I'm kinda hoping I just go natural, but honestly my induction would be good for planning. It's up to baby if he's going to come before they induce me tho :coffee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh babifever I hope everything works out for you and glad you are being well looked after :hugs:

daydream I'd be frustrated with someone like that who isn't more compassionate and understanding of your personal preferences. 

My ankles and feet seem to be swelling a bit again and my fingers are more sore than usual today. It must me this humidity.

My next appointment is Wednesday the 15th then two weeks after that then onto weekly visits. Been getting a bit done at home. We have everything we wanted and need and the nursery is pretty much done. Just trying to finish renovations in the rest of the house so my mom and I can deep clean the house and wash baby's things before he arrives.


----------



## Tristansmom

Mamabunny - my fingers are swollen too, though my legs and feet aren't. Haven't been able to wear my rings for over a week. I think it's the heat - it's over 35 C here, which translates to around 95 F I think - might not seem that hot to you folks further south, but up here that's a real scorcher!! We just aren't used to that kind of heat!


----------



## MamaBunny2

We've had a relatively mild summer so far in northern Ohio. I cannot imagine dealing with temps in the 90's right now... it's a comfortable low 70's as of late and I've been sweating! Humidity is definitely not my friend.


----------



## Mango

I haven't posted in a while but have been popping in to take a peek every now and then. The high temps and humidity here have me hiding the AC every chance I can get. 30 weeks today! Hoping the rest flies by as I'm not enjoying this last stretch at all...

Must admit I'm starting to think about labour now... as much as I try not to...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mango I hear ya! I'm so glad we have central air... I'd die without it! We have a pool in our backyard but I've only managed to get in it twice this summer, most recently on Independence Day. My lounge raft wasn't blown up so I stuck my belly in an inner tube and rested my head on a ball :laugh2: Been so busy with house renovations I just haven't taken the time to really relax.

So far we have completed the brand new fourth bedroom, which was previously an unused family room space with wood burner stove and brick hearth... all gutted and OH built an amazing large walk in closet. We moved my DS into our prior bedroom, DD into her big brother's prior room and have given the baby my DD's prior room... all freshly painted, carpet shampooed and new bifold closet doors. The nursery is pretty much complete with crib, glider and ottoman, dresser/changing table, cube shelf with bins and we have everything we need supply-wise for when baby arrives! 

We are currently working on finishing up the room just outside our new bedroom. New laminate flooring, some drywall work, painting... we still have a few things to do but it's so close to being complete! I plan, well hope, to have EVERYTHING - house reno and preparations for baby - completed by my 36 week mark :thumbup: I've been helping with everything as much as I can but it's getting difficult the bigger I get but I'm still at it!


----------



## SparklesHeart

I too have been thinking about labour recently. More so the timing than anything as I'm due around the time my kids go back to school and want to be there for ds2 very first day! But, I also want a Sept baby!!

Soooo, constipation has hit. Urghh, hope I don't need iron tablets this time too as that's going to make things harder (excuse the pun!)


----------



## Bing28

Hey Littlejune 

We are going team yellow so no idea if I'm cooking up a little boy or girl! Neither of us minds either way, so long as they are healthy is all we care about. 

Are you all ready for when your little man arrives? Do you have names picked? 

Xx



littlejune said:


> Welcome back, Bing! Looks as though we're not due date twins any more, but thats ok! I'm welcoming my little man to come as soon as he wants once he's fully cooked in there. I'm not on here a lot either, I check often I just don't post much. Glad everything is going well for you- do you know what you're having?


----------



## Bing28

Babifever - I hope everything works out okay for you! 

Mama bunny - wow, I can't imagine taking on all those renovations being so pregnant. I've struggled just trying to get one room ready for when baby arrives! :haha:

I've started my antenatal classes now so it's made me think about labour a lot too now. I'd preferably like a water birth but our hospital only has 2 pools and it's first come first served so if they are in use when I go into labour I won't be able to have one. Fingers crossed i can use one though. Has anyone else sorted out their labour plans yet? 

X


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sparkles I'm concerned about the fact that I'm due just after my kiddos start school... and that I may be stuck in the hospital for their first day :cry: That will be hard on me, but I trust my mom to handle things if need be. As long as I get to speak to them before they head out and some photos are taken all will be well with the world.

Bing it's definitely more difficult maneuvering around doing certain things, like bending over or crouching. I tire easily. BUT... I had a huge burst of productivity while OH was at work over the entire weekend! I routered out hinge spaces, cut out knob and bolt spaces and installed two slab doors, sanded and painted some touch ups on the wall, hung some drywall and corner bead and slapped a coat of mud over it all, installed some casing and baseboard and textured the ceiling :bodyb:

It looks much better now compared to before photos (left) and we are SO CLOSE to being done with EVERYTHING :happydance:

 ​
We have basically renovated a big chunk of our house - all three bedrooms upstairs, created a fourth bedroom downstairs for us and completing the room just outside our new bedroom which will serve as a nice little media room with our recliner, computer desk, TV/monitor on the wall. When our LO is up at night, one of us can simply get him out of his bassinet and take him to the recliner to feed and rock to sleep without disturbing anyone else :thumbup:

OH and I have discussed our preferences for labor, delivery and afterwards. I was started to type out a birth plan, but want to speak with my doctor first at my next appointment to discuss things with him and see what I really need to specify in writing. The hospital I'll deliver at is very big on immediate skin to skin and breastfeeding, which is great for us. My main concern is how to handle family and other visitors. We are still unsure whether we want anyone in the room for delivery, but I want photos and video so would need at least one person there :shrug: We want our time as a family after the birth, plus I'll be pretty naked, so definitely don't want people just coming in unannounced until we are settled in the postpartum room at least.


----------



## carebear1981

Wow! That's great you are almost done :) 

We still have sooo much left to do and I have zero energy. Baby's room is completely empty right now. We're still putting the last bit of paint. Then have to assemble all the furniture. I did wash all the clothes we got up to now so I guess that's a start. 
DH and I discussed our birth plan after the prenatal class we took mid-june. My hospital also encourages immediate skin-to-skin and breastfeeding :) my DH will be the only one in delivery with me. Depending on how long I have to stay in the hospital, I don't want visitors until we're back snug in our room. It's easier for me to decide this though because all my family are 1.5 hours away and DH only has his parents nearby. The rest are out of province. I fully expect to be home by the time any of my family decide they want to visit :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

My mom said I won't hurt her feelings one bit if I decide not to have her there when I deliver. She was beside me for my last two deliveries, but stayed tucked in the corner up by my head :laugh2: My older brother was even there when I gave birth, just up by my head with my mom. He passed away and my older sister isn't speaking with my mom currently and she was going to be my designated photo/video taker. I'm leaning more towards a personal, intimate, private experience with OH for this one... just need to figure out a way to get photos and video :shrug: It's going to be a whirlwind of emotions and a big blur so I want as much captured on camera as possible, especially OH's reaction.

I want skin to skin for a bit then once they weigh and measure baby OH is going to have some skin to skin time as well. We would like our time to bond with baby and allow the older kids to meet their new sibling and bond as well before allowing ancy, excited family to rush in to try swooping him up. Depending how things go they may be waiting awhile.


----------



## Sbmack

Bing28, I hope you get your water birth. I had one with my first and loved it! The hospital I'm at doesn't offer them anymore which I'm not happy about. They have just started using gas and air so at least there's that!


----------



## Sbmack

We haven't done anything to prepare for this baby :/. Our daughter is only 21 mo so we have all of her things. We do need a new/ larger bassinet as we plan on keeping the new baby (we're team yellow) in our room for a while. We also need another car seat and a swing or rock and play of some sort. That I'm not even 100% sure I need since I plan on wearing the baby a lot. I'm hoping this one is a little less fussy though and doesn't mind being put down.


----------



## MamaBunny2

33 weeks today! :happydance: I'm getting really nervous...

 ​


----------



## Tristansmom

aaaah mamabunny you're so freaking cute lol... I look like a house! 

I have 30 work days remaining, 27 if my vacay gets approved (I've asked for the last 3 Wednesdays in August off, as I'll have weekly appointments anyways and 5 day workweeks are getting haaaaaaaaaaard...) 

Trying not to just completely check out at work yet lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Tristansmom whether you feel that you like a house or not I am positive you are gorgeous! I still don't mind work, getting up and going or being here... to me it's like a break from the chaos at home, though I'd rather be home finishing up our renovations and doing more baby prep. It'll get done though! I have a doc appointment today. Curious to see what I've gained and if my lil guy has changed position at all. He's been head down since 26 weeks but over to my left side. My belly's been feeling a bit different so perhaps he's moved more centrally :shrug:


----------



## Bing28

Mamabunny - well done on your burst of energy last weekend! I guess a final push to get it finished was worthwhile! P.s love your bump updates! 

Tritansmum - I've not got long left at work either...22 working days left for me! I can't wait! I have a 1.5 hour commute each way so I'm finishing work at 36 weeks. I've lost all motivation now and am on official countdown! :haha:

I found my first stretch marks right under my bump yesterday. Was pretty gutted as I was hoping to get away without getting any. 

When did everyone else notice their first stretch marks with their first (if they got them) and did they get worse/more as time went on?


----------



## carebear1981

I have 6 weeks and 2 days left... definitely on a countdown. I have no motivation to work. 

I found stretch marks 2 weeks ago and I was pretty bummed as well. They're also under my bump and just on the right side. I've stepped up my application of coco butter in hopes they'll fade away. I was told as long as they're still red, they could fade. FX!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

With my first I noticed them around 28 weeks, I did get more towards the end. They all faded to a silvery shimmery colour, and I've just recycled them with each pregnancy (this is my 4th) without any new ones. I used to hate them but now I just accept it, they are what they are, most women get them and they were for a good reason. Meh.


----------



## carebear1981

And... I failed my 1 hour glucose test... BOOOOO!!! I'm annoyed I found out 2 weeks after I took the test at my appointment today. Thought no news was good news! Doing the 2 hour test on Wednesday next week. 
My iron is also low and I have to take supplements. 

But, baby was good. Heart rate was 141 bpm and I'm still maintaining a 1lb per week weight gain. I was so worried after being on vacation last week and having eaten a whole lot but I guess thinking about it, I really only pick at my food since there's no room for a full meal anyways :haha:


----------



## CrazyMumma

My c section consult appointment did not exactly go as planned...

Babys tummy measurement has dropped from the 32 percentile to the 10th. I am having another scan in a week to see if baby has grown or if there is a problem. CTG and scan next week and then I see the head consultant. Trying not to Google or freak out but its very scary.

They are concerned that I am at massive risk of blood clots with being immobile so am now having to give myself injections daily. Did the first one on my own this morning - not helping my hatred of needles!!! 

I will be having a c section but don't know when and didn't even end up discussing tubal ligation 

My head is a mess right now


----------



## daydream

hugs to you both carebear and crazymama. We're getting the near the end, so just keep your eyes on the prize!

We had a 3D ultrasound and the pictures are great, he looks exactly like his big brother. Though we have to go back every four weeks, measuring 77th percentile overall... but his head... 4-5 weeks ahead. Meaning right now measuring around 35 weeks. But DS1's head at birth was 91st percentile, so I've done it before, just have to do it again I suppose.
 



Attached Files:







3D SCAN_16 copy.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babifever

Daydream that's a good shot my little man is always laying his head on my placenta, lol.


----------



## carebear1981

Aw! So cute daydream! 

:hugs: Crazymumma hope you have a good upcoming appointment/scan! 

Yes, not much longer now :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow daydream what a great photo!

Here's my lil guy Friday evening. He was like this most of the day and pretty much throughout the weekend. At around 15 seconds in seems like he's kicking the cord or something off his leg :laugh2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwvtAOvxpB8


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow daydream what a great photo!
> 
> Here's my lil guy Friday evening. He was like this most of the day and pretty much throughout the weekend. At around 15 seconds in seems like he's kicking the cord or something off his leg :laugh2:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwvtAOvxpB8


Lol he us really rumbling. I get this every once in a while. But yeah constant movement here too.


----------



## daydream

Great video you got! Every time I try to video his movements he stops! So I have a billion videos of my belly breathing lol. He's a shy one already


----------



## mummy2_1

Anyone else have a feeling if they going to go over/be early/on due date?? 

I was 11 days late last time. How did everyone else go in relation to #no of pg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Speaking of breathing... I was able to capture my LO's breathing movements the day prior! I had seen this times before but didn't think I'd be able to catch him since he always seems to stop doing things when I record him :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPo1_Ti0TE


----------



## daydream

mummy2_1 said:


> Anyone else have a feeling if they going to go over/be early/on due date??
> 
> I was 11 days late last time. How did everyone else go in relation to #no of pg

I have NO clue what will happen. I'm prepared to go late (assuming my dr will let me with this GDM and large headed baby nonsense). My first I was at 39,6. But that was because my dr had stripped my membranes and I sprung a leak lol. So I had augmented labor with pitocin once I went into L&D. I don't know when I would have gone had my water not broken.


----------



## littleone1993

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Today is my first official day on maternity leave (well I've been signed off on sick leave until 36 weeks when I start maternity leave!) !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

However I desperately needed to finish work earlier than I had anticipated. Pregnancy went from perfectly normal to growth scans every 3 weeks so it was completely necessary. 

I've been really anxious throughout the pregnancy and then at 28 weeks I was told the baby was measuring along the 9th centile so needed to be closely monitored and it was coupled with reduced fetal movement- I've had 3 episodes now where she just hasnt moved for over 12 hours. Naughty baby. So I went to my GP today and he told me 'You have more important things going on than work' and signed me off for 6 weeks which I wasn't expecting but I'm really grateful for. 

I think I'm starting to get everything ready now finally. The moses basket is up and assembled. I'm waiting for delivery of my pushchair week of the 1st September and its all so exciting!


----------



## babifever

mummy2_1 said:


> Anyone else have a feeling if they going to go over/be early/on due date??
> 
> I was 11 days late last time. How did everyone else go in relation to #no of pg

Well I'm guessing early, as that's the only way I can go because I'm going to be induced at 38/39 weeks due to diabetes. However, I'm guessing he may come on his own at 36/37 or my doc suggests a earlier induction. But heck I really don't know lol


----------



## cutieq

I'm anticipating going late for some reason. No real logic.


----------



## Tristansmom

Soooooooo had a checkup today, baby's hb and my bp are both great.... fundal height measurement was a bit ahead though - not much, actually not even as much as last appt (last appt was almost 3 weeks ahead, this time I measured 34 weeks so ten days ahead). Dr said if I'm still measuring ahead at next appt she might recommend a 36 week ultrasound and possibly early induction..... Trying to wrap my head around maybe having an August baby!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've always had it set in my head that I'm going to have an August baby. With both of my previous pregnancies finishing around a week and a half early, I'm guessing (and hoping) this one does as well. Besides, I already have a September baby with my DS1.

Hoping to have one more volunteer scan, just because OH and I would like to see our LO in there for the last time before he comes out and also get some measurements to see if he's still a bit big. If not, no big deal... I have pleeenty to keep me busy until he decides to arrive.


----------



## carebear1981

I think I'm going early by a few days. He's always measured ahead since the 12 week ultrasound. I'm so sure that I even set my ticker to a few days earlier :rofl:
Not prepared to go late and will probably be hugely disappointed!! 

Woohoo!! Congrats on starting your mat leave littleone!!

6 weeks for me still before the 2 week vacation before mat leave. My little guy has been so active the passed few days and is enjoying bouncing on my bladder.


----------



## MamaBunny2

carebear my LO has been the same since 12 weeks! OH estimated he'll weigh 8-something basing it off an average of our weights combined. I weighed in at 8lbs 14oz at birth, he was mid-7's. Our LO has had three episodes of hiccups today. I never recall my previous two pregnancies having daily hiccups like this one and today has been very hiccup-y lol


----------



## carebear1981

My little guy had them once last night and once today :) 
He really needs to take a nap... I'm being beaten up from the inside!! Gonna start poking him back ;)

My hubby and I were opposite. I was mid 7lbs, he was high 8s!


----------



## shellideaks

I think I'll go early too. I've never made it past 37 weeks with my others! Really hoping she stays in until at least 36 weeks.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I checked my pregnancy scrapbooks and I had DS1 at 10 days early and DD at 8 days early. So I've got at least another four weeks from Sunday before I become a walking time bomb :laugh2:


----------



## mummy2_1

I have spent the best part if today at l&d on a monitor. I never knew Braxton hicks to be so painful. They took my breath away. They kept coming on and off, when they drifted off I was exhausted from the previous ones. When they started again I couldn't hold back tears. It would start in my back and then radiate round my bump. I had two mw and a Dr in the room monitoring me at one point they thought labour was imminent. It didn't obviously. They've sent me home with strong painkillers and strict instruction to rest. Officially started maternity leave.


----------



## Tristansmom

Welp, doctor's office called me back and said rather than wait to book in for a u/s before my next appointment, so I'm going in at 34 weeks 5 days which is the day before my appt (couldn't get in earlier that week because August 3 is a holiday where I live). A little nervous, as I have a feeling baby is quite big for gestational age and that they're going to recommend induction... I guess we'll see...!!


----------



## daydream

mummy2 - Sorry for the painful braxton hicks! I hope they calm down soon. 

How exciting for you folks who expect to go early! Babies could be coming so soon!

Tristan - Sorry about the growth scan worries. It will be nice to see it and find out for sure what it is.

AFM - I switched OBs last week to an OB that's closer to our house and is actually the father of our RE. Our new hospital is literally within walking distance. I met with him and am very pleased, our first visit was actually in the same exam room that we had our first ultrasound with DS1! It's all feeling very meant to be, and I'm thrilled. 

He asked me to take the 3 hour GTT because my previous OB only used the 2 hour. Well I took it on Monday and got the call today that I passed with good scores! So my GDM diagnosis is officially reversed. I'm THRILLED that I won't have the added scrutiny of the GDM diagnosis (possible induction, post partum testing etc). I do think I'll continue a form of the diet though because I want to avoid packing on too much weight as we get to the end of this pregnancy. I might test every once and a while but since my levels have been good over this month of testing I'm not too worried. 

My next appointment isn't until next Friday so I'm still curious to see what he says about LO's big head. But until them I'm basking in this wonderful news.


----------



## carebear1981

Mummy - glad your LO decided to stay in there a little longer. Sorry to hear you're in pain. Hope you are feeling better now?

Tristansmom - good luck at the ultrasound! Hope everything turns out fine!

That's awesome you like your new OB daydream and that they reversed your GD diagnosis!

Not much going on here... just waiting... Had a busy work week so I can't do my 2 hour glucose test till Friday. Next OB is July 31st but they aren't too exciting since she only does a pee test, FH, weight and fetal heart rate. 5.5 weeks left till mat leave...


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am *34 weeks* today!

 ​
Yesterday was a super rough day for me, it being the six year mark since my dad passed from lung cancer and also I was so uncomfortable with the tight fitting clothes I was wearing, baby pushing up into my lungs and ribcage and my super sore feet from the shoes I had on. (As you can see by my photos, I opted for stretchy, looser clothing today) I had a little cry once I was home but decided I would be productive to make me feel better. With the help of my kids, I began tackling our back room that is piled with loads of crap. My goal was to clear out the one far end with our dinner table so we could all sit together and eat once OH got home from work. Mission accomplished! :thumbup: I had put a pork loin in the slow cooker on my lunch break so dinner was ready to go. It was nice and made me feel better.

Before:


After, one end:


Still have A LOT to sort through and clear but it's a start.

I got an email and am able to have another, final volunteer ultrasound :happydance: Just have to figure out a date because she wants me in next Wednesday but I have my doctor appointments on Wednesdays and would rather not miss much work in one day plus OH works that day and really wants to come. Hoping she will work that out with me...


----------



## Tristansmom

WOW! That's awesome, MamaBunny! Can your kids come over and help with my basement? :haha:

Also, you look super cute in your photos ^_^ 

Happy 34 weeks!


----------



## Mango

mummy2_1 said:


> Anyone else have a feeling if they going to go over/be early/on due date??

With my first I was only 2 days early. With this one I feel like it will be sooner. My only reason for feeling that way is because baby just seems bigger and more active. My my first is 7 years old now so they say with such a big spacing it's like having baby #1 all over again. Not sure my body even remembers much lol.



mummy2_1 said:


> I have spent the best part if today at l&d on a monitor. I never knew Braxton hicks to be so painful. They took my breath away.

Mummy2_1 I'm sorry to hear you had to go through that. What did they feel like? Is it like intense menstrual cramping? I never experienced them with my first but it helps to know what they feel like so as not to panic if/when they do occur. Hope you have no more pains but at least you know your body is getting ready!

Hope everyoen is having a good week. The time has flown by sooo fast! I rememebr when this thread first started and a lot of ppl hoped over from the TTC board..:cloud9:


----------



## mummy2_1

It's amazing how quick the time has gone. I remember putting up the first post...

I'm much better they stopped as soon as I started taking stronger pain killers thankfully. I can only describe it as my contractions when I had my little boy except they were much more in my back. But then she is laying transverse/across my tummy back to back. So explains the back pain. It would start mid back then crawl round to my tummy, building and building intense. They say Braxton hicks is supposed t be more of a feeling not painful. These were bloody painful! No wonder they thought I was going into labour the noise I was making. I am a wuss but these were strong.

I've had a few little ones since being home again but nothing as bad. 

I've been up and about today but determined to take it easier from now on.

How does everyone with children already rate this pg compared to ur precious ones. 

Anyone got plans for summers hols.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Another expecting mommy posted a thread regarding a personally previously used car seat that doesn't expire until 2018... but they had stored out in their shed for 3 years and they live in an area with temps reaching up to 124F. Her OB brought up the concern of the plastic durability.

I decided to do a little research for my own curiosity and knowledge and found this article:

Why Car Seats Expire: Details to Keep Your Child Safe​
Here's an excerpt from the article:



> Materials deteriorate over time, especially plastic. Ever left a plastic toy shovel in the sun and see how it gets bleached, becomes brittle, or even cracked? The plastic that makes up your seat will do the same and weaken over time, especially if left in hot or very cold cars. Even in the best conditions, plastic just doesn't have a great lifespan. The harness can also develop elasticity that could allow more movement of your child's body than is safe, even when they're buckled in right. So car seat manufacturers take into account the average use and put that to the test to see approximately how much deterioration a seat can handle before it might have flaws that could risk your child's life.


OH's mom has a used seat she must have purchased off a garage sale site on Facebook. After reading this, I'm going to share the info with him and my new concerns as no one would know how or where the seat was stored and for how long, even if it's a current model.

Just wanted to pass this along to you all. I'd never have thought about it, just the expiration date.


----------



## SparklesHeart

mummy2_1 said:


> It's amazing how quick the time has gone. I remember putting up the first post...
> 
> I'm much better they stopped as soon as I started taking stronger pain killers thankfully. I can only describe it as my contractions when I had my little boy except they were much more in my back. But then she is laying transverse/across my tummy back to back. So explains the back pain. It would start mid back then crawl round to my tummy, building and building intense. They say Braxton hicks is supposed t be more of a feeling not painful. These were bloody painful! No wonder they thought I was going into labour the noise I was making. I am a wuss but these were strong.
> 
> I've had a few little ones since being home again but nothing as bad.
> 
> I've been up and about today but determined to take it easier from now on.
> 
> How does everyone with children already rate this pg compared to ur precious ones.
> 
> Anyone got plans for summers hols.

I don't think the pregnancy is any different, I've always been blessed with straight forward pregnancies, its just doing it while having 3 kids and a husband to look after, and working, that's made it hard! Not got major summer holiday plans, just playdates and park trips etc. We made bread today! Now I have to hide it so I don't eat it all!!!!


----------



## daydream

Mamabunny - thanks for sharing, I think it's always important to remember that carseats are the most important thing we can buy for our babies. My MIL when I was pregnant with DS1 kept trying to convince us to let her buy a used carseat. We put our foot down and said NO. Buy all the other used stuff you want but absolutely no on the carseat. If you keep an eye out you can usually find a good deal on a new one, so unless it's coming from a friend where you know the extent of the carseat's history, I'd say a big no way. 

As for comparing pregnancies, this one has been much easier than DS1's, not that his was hard. With DS1, I carried him higher, so he was in my ribs more and I had more achy hips. With this pregnancy, I really don't feel ANY aches or pains. He's lower so not in my ribs. Aside from the gestational diabetes drama, this pregnancy has been an absolute breeze (knock on wood).


----------



## carebear1981

Glad you are feeling better mummy!

Thanks for posting that info mamabunny! I did understand that the plastic is the reason for the expiry but also thought it might be a bit of a money grab. Like if you stored it properly and not in a hot car (especially the smaller infant seat that gets transported back and forth) then I don't think it should expire as soon. But yes, storing it improperly in the heat could make it wear out even before its expiry! If only there was a way to test it...

I spent a week at a cottage on a lake for my summer holidays. It was sooo nice. Wish I was still there!

PS... I'm suddenly wanting butternut squash... :rofl: thanks 34-weekers!!


----------



## Wytrease

I have been having some terrible hip pains lately plus protein is still in my urine so I will be having my 2nd biophysical profile in two weeks I'm not complaining because I will get to see my Princess again lay well she was right at 4 pounds but they said the measurement could be off by a pound.... So I'm not sure I will make it to September which makes me sad because I do not want an August baby.


----------



## babifever

Wytrease said:


> I have been having some terrible hip pains lately plus protein is still in my urine so I will be having my 2nd biophysical profile in two weeks I'm not complaining because I will get to see my Princess again lay well she was right at 4 pounds but they said the measurement could be off by a pound.... So I'm not sure I will make it to September which makes me sad because I do not want an August baby.

Why not August?


----------



## SparklesHeart

We don't want an August baby either wytrease, though ours are school reasons! Hoping you make it to September!


----------



## mummy2_1

We have alot of birthdays in august but Im happy to have her at a healthy stage so when ever she's ready and fat enough lol


----------



## xLaura

I don't want an August baby either. The thought of having to send my only just 4 year old to big school is upsetting.


This pregnancy has been sooo much harder than DS. I've suffered with HG and dealing with that and a toddler was awful. My bump is so much smaller than DS aswel, but I don't know if that's to do with loosing so much weight to start with, or the fact I'm still over weight and it's hiding in my fat lol.


----------



## carebear1981

We have a different schooling system here so it doesn't matter to me when he comes (though I'll likely be September since he's not due to arrive till late in Sept). Any baby born in 2015 will start school the same year. So my little 3 (on the verge of 4) will start Junior Kindergarten with the rest of the babies born that year.


----------



## xLaura

Yeah our school years start from September so an august baby would be the youngest in the year.

Well 'proper' school starts at 4 but pre-school starts at 3 and that just seems far too tiny. I'd love to be able to get to spend another year with LO before they have to start but I'm fully prepared for a possible august baby. However I went over with DS so I'm anticipating the same this time so it might be September who knows.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My DS1 was born September 21st and he began preschool at age 2 (just before turning 3) and did amazingly. He's always been a more mature child... whereas my DD is more mischievous and has to be more closely watched. If this LO's birthdate allows, we will likely enroll him into preschool early on like I did with DS1 if he seems to be mature enough at the age to handle it.


----------



## Wytrease

August is such a busy month for my family and a newborn would make it a bit more hectic plus we have a lot of birthdays that month whereas I'd just my birthday in September.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm not looking forward to the end of next month... My kids go back to school, my daughter starts soccer and dance class, baby is due September 2nd then my DS1's birthday is the third week of September so a lot going on! I want to take my DD school supply shopping and both kids clothes shopping soon to get that out of the way. My son starts *high school* (oh my gosh!) this year so he won't get a specific supply list until the first day. Money has been very tight as of late with OH not having a job, yet again, for weeks but we are slowly getting back on track now that he's got a good paying, steady job. Then I will be off work for 6 weeks once baby is here without pay for at least 4 weeks. Trying not to stress too much.


----------



## littleone1993

The longer this pregnancy goes on the more likely it is ill have an August baby :( 

Had an appointment with the midwife today and she measured my fundal height at 28cms (when it should be 31/32) plus its static growth from my 28 week appointment. Emergency scan booked for Monday morning so I have all weekend to panic and stress which isn't ideal. Plus DH has to go on a business trip on Sunday to Wednesday so I'll be on my own for the scan and I'm petrified. 

However im sure everything will be fine in the end!


----------



## carebear1981

Stay positive littleone. :thumbup: Perhaps LO is just gearing up for a growth spurt. FX ur scan goes well!


----------



## Sbmack

Daydream, that's so great that you don't have GD!!! Yay for a new doctor and that's great that this pregnancy is less painful. 

Sorry about the painful BH, Mumma! I've only had tightening that wasn't painful. 

I had my first hiccup episode yesterday. I loved it because my daughter was able to feel. She kept laughing. 
I went three days early with my last. I'm feeling ill go the same with this one.


----------



## daydream

littleone - Hoping that Monday brings a promising scan for you. FH is notoriously unreliable, so don't be worried until you have something concrete to focus on (easier said than done I know). 

SB - How awesome that Stella was able to feel it! Harrison puts his hand on my stomach, but I never can tell if he really has felt the baby, because he'll excitedly say "He kicked!" within .2 seconds. haha. This baby has had WAY more hiccups than Harrison ever had, it's almost daily, so I think I'll have a hiccup-y baby when he comes out.


----------



## ellahopesky

Hope everyone is well! 34 weeks tomorrow and getting really fed up now. Hoping LO comes at 37 weeks, I'd love an August baby. Beginning to feel very stressed, due date is 5th sept my 2 DD's go back to school on 2nd and 7th September. I have a hearing to go to on 9th September, my DD birthday is 15th September and our angels birthday is 17th September!! August would be so much better for my peace of mind, could never forgive myself if LO came on my angels birthday :( xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Bless you ellahopesky ur sept is jam packed. Fx lo doesn't arrive on ur angels birthday.x

I've got a wedding to go to today
This is the last thing to keep me occupied during this pg. I've finished work, done all training and courses until Nov. No more bdays before sept, no more tests, exams. No more trips out. 

I might try takin my lb swimming and to the park. But having to rli pull back on how much I'm physically doing. I start to swell down below, and it aches to move after noon most days. I've even stopped hoovering which is a big thing for me. I hoover several times a day. Lol 

Anyone else noticing just how limited daily activities are becoming


----------



## carebear1981

I'm sorry you're stressed ella and I hope you get your august baby :flower: I doubt you will go that far overdue to have LO on your angels bday. I conceived on my loss day exactly 3 years later and I feel my little guy has a guardian angel. 

I'm definitely feeling like my activities are getting limited. I get sore when I stand too long. Both my feet and pelvis ache. I have a wedding when I'm 35 weeks and my own shower when I'm 36 weeks. Those will be my final trips away from home aside from work and just 5 more weeks left for that... which I suspect might draaaaaag on. I've been pulled from all fieldwork (as requested by me since I can't stand too long) and will just be sitting in the office... boring! 
Last night was the first night I slept on the recliner :( I was so uncomfortable in bed. I think I was having hot flashes and despite being on heartburn meds, my heartburn was awful! Then I got up and I felt so much pressure on my cervix. What an awful night. I managed 5 hrs of sleep. Anyways... rant over...

Just 1 more week till August ladies... We're almost up!!!


----------



## babydreams85

Sorry that I haven't been on here much ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I have had some complications with itching and have been dealing with horrible sciatica and heartburn (yuck), but otherwise baby and I are doing well. Littleone and Ella I hope things work out well for you both, and everyone else who is having a difficult third tri. :( 

Just got our 3d/4d done today and baby girl has turned breech again. My son was breech until around 34/35 weeks, so I hope she follows that trend and turns back on her own.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'd love an August baby too! My kids start school end of August, DD soccer starts the end of August, her dance classes start the first week of September, DS1 birthday is third week of September... I'm due September 2nd right in the middle of all that :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Definitely noticing the limited activities lately.. Yesterday dh was like get up and get me that thing, you're just sitting there (we were trying to put together a nightstand for the nursery) and I just glared at him.. Lol. And I had a major scare a few days ago at the beach when I way overdid it and felt like LO might be coming early... Very scary. I'm not used to feeling limited and dont really like it!

Little one and Ella I hope everything turns out how you want :thumbup:

Baby dream have you read spinning babies? I do a few little exercises everyday from them and it might help LO turn earlier rather than later


----------



## ellahopesky

Thanks everyone.

Another vote for trying spinning babies, heard so many success stories for turning breech and back to back babies :)


----------



## Tristansmom

*whining alert*

My back hurts and my hips hurt and my pelvis/hooha REALLY hurts and I can't sleep and I have a headache and and and and and and and and and ....

I had a fight with my mom on the way to work this morning, I'd absolutely had it with her drama and "oh I just don't know HOW you're going to manage all this" interspersed with "Well you know if you weren't so big/hadn't gained so much weight you wouldn't be having these problems" so I told her to shut the F&*% up (in retrospect, not the best decision) and try being my mom and showing support for once instead of being such a cow. I was crying so hard I had to pull over on the shoulder.

UGH.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Tristansmom I'm so sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: I can relate, my mom seems to allllllways make negative remarks regarding me having another child, having a baby in the house, etc. And she's made numerous comments on "how big" I'm getting or will ask me what I weighed at my doctor appointment and make a sound of shock/astonishment in a negative way. She's actually quieted down some on all that, thank goodness, but it was really getting to me for awhile. I just try to ignore it, it's hard. I have many issues/symptoms with this pregnancy that I never ever had with my previous two and weigh the most I ever have in my life. It's going to be OK! 

And I must say good for you for putting mom in her place! Although I know it's not ideal or how we want to behave towards a parent, sometimes people need a reality check and to show some support as you said instead of being such a Debbie Downer.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Tristansmom

I tried to explain the ring theory to my mom once. What a laugh... lol

If you're not familiar with it, it's here: 

https://articles.latimes.com/2013/apr/07/opinion/la-oe-0407-silk-ring-theory-20130407

It was developed by someone who had cancer, which is obviously WAY more of a traumatic life event than pregnancy, but the theory still applies - if a pregnant woman wants to bitch about her pregnancy, you don't pile on by pointing out everything that's going to be more difficult!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

*35 weeks today!*

 
​
Honestly, I think TheBump.com is full of sh*t. A coconut? Come on, really?! I beg to differ... it feels like there's a Tonka truck in there. 35 more days to go... I'm excited, anxious, nervous and stressing out!


----------



## Tristansmom

I love your bump pics, you look so cute and happy!!!!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks, I must put on a good front :winkwink: I'm having many more uncomfortable, blah, "get this kid outta me!" days the further along I get :rofl:


----------



## Tristansmom

I think we're all starting to get to that point... ;) I relish the idea of sleeping for more than 90 minutes in a row...!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right! I had the worst night's sleep last night. Tossed and turned a lot, got up to pee at nearly 2am, OH's phone went of with an Amber Alert at 3am, I couldn't get comfortable at all, was hot and clammy as usual... then OH's alarm went off at about 5:30am. My fingers always get so still through the night and I wake up with them sore and my right middle finger gets stuck bent downward, it's the weirdest thing! My feet always feel puffy and achy in the morning as well. I cannot wait to sleep on my tummy again and ditch the ginormous body pillow... OH hates it lol


----------



## daydream

I'm only 32 weeks, so I can't imagine how I'll be at 35 weeks, it seems so far away! But this week I've definitely noticed I'm approaching the slow down mode. I've been so full of energy lately but this week I am CRAWLING. Yesterday I had my first super emotional day in a while. I was literally on the verge of tears all day for no reason.


----------



## Tristansmom

Haha my wife makes fun of my "nest" every night - I have to build it out of five separate pillows, the body pillow just didn't work for me!! A pillow under the tummy, one behind my back, one between my legs, one across my waist under my arm, and one for my head - and then of course rolling over in bed (required every hour or so for the hip and shoulder pain) is like a freaking olympic sport!!


----------



## carebear1981

Also had a super emotional day yesterday. Pretty sure I cried 6-7 times. Mostly cuz I was hot and tired (humidity is unreal this week!). Although my boss also said something really prick-ish. I was so upset. I've been saying for a long time that I wasn't going to do fieldwork in August so it shouldn't have come as a surprise to him. So I go and ask him for office work to do and he says he's not that kind of manager who can just come up with something on the spot and I've really limited myself... excuuuuuse me??? A-hole...
At least the women in my office understand. DH wants me to report him to the upper manager for that comment. Thinking about it...
So for now I'll just spin in my office chair. Sigh!

Also can't wait to sleep on my back again without the body pillow!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww carebear I'm sorry :hugs: "You've really limited yourself" huh? What a jerk. Gawwwd I'd love for some men to be able to experience pregnancy at it's finest. They wouldn't last.


----------



## carebear1981

Oh ya... wouldn't last a day!


----------



## Sbmack

Carebear, your boss was so out of line. What an idot. Men are so dumb sometimes. 

Tristansmom, I feel you on the hip pain. It came on earlier this pregnancy. Luckily it's not all day for me but it does come on strong towards the end of the day. 

My body is starting to fail me a bit too. My job is still pretty demanding (lifting cases of wine, squatting to put them on shelves etc) some days. My boss is amazing though and asked if I knew anyone he could hire for Monday's and Fridays, which are the only days I'm really doing heavy lifting. The other days I'm working with restaurants or wine shops. That's super nice of him but I don't really know anyone looking for a few hours just two days a week. Oh well. 

I also agree about Spinning Babies. My daughter was transverse for a lot of my last pregnancy and she turned and came out just fine. I'm not sure if that's really what did it, but it can't hurt. The exercises and stretches feel good. 

We still don't have any names picked out. I'm a little jealous of all of you that have already decided on a name. We need two and haven't even agreed on one :/


----------



## MamaBunny2

35 week doctor appointment yesterday - gained 2lbs since my last visit 2 weeks ago. I've been gaining a pound a week regularly now and am at a 43lb gain so far overall. Just about to my estimated "goal" gain of 50lbs :happydance: (30 with DS1, 40 with DD and assumed around 50 with this one) My doctor said he isn't worried about me, as I always have "textbook pregnancies" and go back down in weight afterwards without a prob :blush: Belly measured spot on at 35. Got the Group B swab done... it tickled :laugh2: Then my doctor did the internal exam which was a little uncomfortable. He was feeling around then suddenly goes "annnnd THERE'S the head. Right. There. Wow." He told me no dilation, no effacement and that is rare for a third baby. Not sure if he was referring to baby's head location, the fact that I'm not dilated or anything or a combo of both :shrug: Next appointment is in a week and OH will get to join me. He's anxious and said he will have a lot of questions for the doctor. I got in bed last night and OH was pawing at me, which was odd because he hasn't been very playful or initiative of fooling around as of late but made me feel good he was interested. Then he told me I'd feel really good... and *start contracting more* to help the baby come sooner :growlmad: :dohh: Ugh! So _that's_ his motive! Men, I swear... :rofl:


----------



## Sbmack

haha, Mamabunny. It's not like we are dtd'ing often, but when we do, I always get BH after.


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks sbmack! Your boss sounds amazing!! I'm definitely going to have to find one like that!

That's great you had an awesome appointment mamabunny!!! And ur little guy is head down :wohoo:
Men :haha:


----------



## carebear1981

We don't have our name narrowed down yet either. Although we do have the middle name. 
Once you see him/her, maybe it'll just click


----------



## Sbmack

We've got some contenders for names...and a middle boys name. I don't want to decide before the baby is here but I would like to narrow it down to a top two for each sex :) 

Our daughter, Stella, was nine days old before we finally decided on her name :shock:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I get major tightening and BH when OH and I :sex: and I made the mistake of telling him his semen can help soften my cervix :dohh: So now he's went from being afraid to blow his batter all over our son's head to wanting to get up in there as much as possible :rofl: I told him to wait until I'm 37 weeks then he can have at it :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

SB - I didn't remember it took that long to name Stella! LOL! Well you came up with a great one, so just have to be patient I guess :)

I also get contractions after DTD. We try to keep it up through the last trimester, I actually get MORE interest as I get closer to due date. So yeah.. lol.


----------



## Tristansmom

I haven't been having any BH yet :( I feel like that means I'm gonna go over.... Sigh. But I have been having episodes of feeling short of breath and kind of panicky... I can't really tell what's cause and what's effect though - I suspect that baby punching on my diaphragm is causing the shortness of breath and that is triggering my anxiety? makes it tough to get anything done that's for sure!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got my breast pump yesterday, a Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set. 



I was too excited and wasn't going to but... I had to try it! OH tried first on his hairy man nipple :rofl: Then I did and holy cow...



Wasn't expecting that, just maybe a few drips. It was over the course of about 10 minutes. The first two minutes is the Stimulation Phase, where it pumps a bit faster to encourage the milk to flow. Then it turns into the Expression Phase, where it pumps at a slower, steady pace as the milk flows into the bottle(s). Colostrum kept coming out but I decided to stop, as I didn't feel it was necessary or ideal to be pumping anything right now... plus I'm afraid of encouraging pre-term labor. But I'm super pleased with the pump and excited to try nursing our LO when he comes. It's kind of reassuring that even if breastfeeding doesn't go well at first, I can likely still pump colostrum for him and then milk when it comes in while continuing to work on latch, etc.


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, Mamabunny. That's great you were able to pump that much colostrum. Should have no issues feeding lo :) I have the same pump and loved it. Had a car adapter and pumped while driving a lot because of work :/

I have a bnb friend that is thinking about expressing some colostrum in case she needs an emergency c section. The baby is breech and she may go in to see if they can turn him.

Daydream, I'm the same way the closer to the end...I get more interested in dtd. I wonder if it's your body helping to move things along. haha.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm looking into getting the bra holder thingy (that's my terminology for it :laugh2:) so whenever I pump I won't have both of my hands tied up, as well as the car power adapter. Once I'm back to work I hope to take a few daily pump sessions out in my car in the back area (I have a Chevrolet Traverse and the rear windows are slightly tinted) and using the bra thing with a cover will be convenient enough I suppose. There's really nowhere else I can pump besides the single person office bathroom and I don't want to tie that up :nope: I'm sure I'll be able to figure something out with my boss that works, if needed, I hope.

I'm wondering if I could start pumping a small colostrum supply for LO once I'm at 37+ weeks :shrug: That way, if I have a CS or even with vaginal birth if LO doesn't take to my breast right away he can still be fed my milk. Now I must research...


----------



## Tristansmom

There's a super cheap DIY option for the bra-holder-thingy - just cut 1/2-inch holes in a comfy sports bra (doesn't have to be super supportive since you won't actually be using it for sports lol), and zig-zag stitch around the holes. :)


----------



## carebear1981

Amazing you can pump so much already mamabunny. I'm nervous I won't have a good supply. I had my nipples pierced when I was young and silly and although I read that it should be fine, I still worry. I have sprung a leak though, out of one of the piercing holes :rofl: even though I've had the jewelry out for over 10 years! Might even be closer to 15...

I had a great appointment with my OB. I passed the 2 hour glucose test :happydance: and I get to see the little guy again since he was measuring 2 weeks ahead... ultrasound booked for next friday. He's head down too. Hope he stays that way!
And I lost 2 lbs! Weird. OB wasn't worried though.


----------



## SparklesHeart

36 weeks today!! I'm so happy to be getting closer to d-day, but my last baby was 12 days late, so could still be another 6ish weeks!! :-s


----------



## Sbmack

I bought one of those hands free bras and the zipper broke twice. I ended up just shoving the pumps into my bra and they stayed put no problem. My friend just got these though and swear by them so i think I'll be getting some...
https://www.freemie.com/


----------



## Sbmack

Sparkles, you're so close! I hope you don't go that much over this time!


----------



## melewen

Whoa! Those freemie things are awesome! I want them even though I really really do not need them.. :haha:

What position is everyone's LO in? I'm getting vaguely nervous because Leo is stubbornly hanging out on the right, though he's anterior and head down, but they say it's pretty common for ROA babies to flip posterior in labor! I'm only 33 weeks though.. Not sure if he's likely to flip before labor?


----------



## Sbmack

This baby moves around so much it's hard to tell where he/she is. What's ROA? Don't worry about position yet though...still plenty of time. I'm pretty sure dd was transverse until a couple weeks before delivery last time.


----------



## mummy2_1

I will actually cry if I go over. My oh has been saying all throughout this pg that I won't reach my dd but.since going.on early mat I've rli slowed down he thinks now il.go over.

Pgp is already so intense and restless legs on a night keeping me awake I'm so ready to be over and done with already. Will anyone be trying eviction technics from a safe date?? 

Melewen up until last app mw she was slightly wonky transverse back to back, now I believe she's head down back to one side but I could be wrong. I'm back at mw next Monday.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Tristansmom said:


> There's a super cheap DIY option for the bra-holder-thingy - just cut 1/2-inch holes in a comfy sports bra (doesn't have to be super supportive since you won't actually be using it for sports lol), and zig-zag stitch around the holes. :)

Omigosh thanks for the idea! I actually have three sports bras that fit very snug and have been quite small for some time that'd work perfectly! I'm just not sure how I'd manage to use this method during work hours :shrug: Something that I can put on like a vest that zips or buttons in the front would be ideal in order to save time... but at home the sports bras would be absolutely fine! I saw the pump bra is like $35 here :shock: Perhaps I can find a sports bra that zips up the front or something...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ta-da!

Zip Front Sports Bra

$13 :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Or I found this:

Hands Free Pumping Cheats

The hair tie idea is super easy... just not sure how stable it'd be :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

36 WEEKS TODAY :shock:

 ​
It was a makeup-free morning, as I left my bag at work :dohh: Doctor appointment this afternoon and maternity photos this evening.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had to...

 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah love it!! Look at your boobs!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

:laugh2: :laugh2: :laugh2:

It's so funny everyone has been commenting on my boobs and was noticing everything else BUT that :rofl: Like, especially my tummy :sad2: But now that I can see the difference in my chest I'm scared to think of what it'll look like a year or so from now :cry: I'll be investing in some high dollar support bras :thumbup: :holly:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Some people keep their boobs, some don't. I ballooned from a b to a d when feeding ds2, then, after 19 months feeding they were and A!! Gone up to a C this pregnancy so far.....


----------



## mummy2_1

I was a ff before my son went t a g then after I went to an e. Am currently back to an f.


----------



## Sbmack

I noticed the boobs first too :shock: 

Mine get bigger during pregnancy, then huge for the first few weeks of nursing and then go back to normal (unless they are really full of milk) while nursing. I think they may have shrunk a little but it's hard to tell as I was still nursing a bit when I got pregnant.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got to see our maternity/family photos and I'm in love!

A Perfect Pixel - Jyllian's Maternity Photos​


----------



## carebear1981

Love your maternity photos! Makes me wish I had decided to get some done :) 

My boobs haven't changed much. Pretty much went from a 34C to 36C or D depending on the make. We'll see what happens after!

My DH had a successful diaper party on the weekend! We got about 15 boxes of diapers (mostly size 2! Lol everyone had the same idea to buy bigger) it was a great time. I mean you put a lot out for booze and food for everyone but I'd say we pretty much got it all back and more in diapers. Plus DH said it was his last big party for awhile. Everyone thought it was a fun idea. We got it from a friend who did the same.


----------



## Tristansmom

Totes forgot to update you guys from my u/s last week -

Baby is measuring in about the 75th percentile at 5 lbs 12 oz (and that was last Wednesday so I'm sure we're at 6 lbs by now). They've scheduled me another u/s for the week of August 31 if I haven't gone into labour by then since my FH went up even more - now measuring well over 3 weeks ahead. Starting to get worried I'll have a 10 pounder...!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Woohoo, not long til these babies start appearing! My midwife told me they probably wont let me go over 41 weeks this time given how I cook up almost 10lb's! Nice knowing the rough end point, but I do not want to be induced!!!!!!


----------



## Tristansmom

I hadn't started raspberry leaf capsules yet but I think I need to get rolling on that - and get my ball inflated (so far behind on this stuff.... lol)! I don't want to be induced either but given the option between that and going over with a HUGE baby, I think I'll take the induction (if they give me the choice.... my doctor is very non-intervention, which is awesome 99.9999% of the time but I REALLY feel like I'm about done with being pregnant TBH and I've still got over 4 weeks to go...!)


----------



## mummy2_1

So today at my 36 week app again I'm measuring smaller. This time by 2 cm fundal height. That's only 1cm growth in 5 weeks?? At my next app is she's still down on growth in have another growth scan. 

I think I was measuring under for my lb who was 11 days late and still weighed 7.5. Don't know what to think.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got some of the essentials for my lactation cookies over the weekend, plus Fenugreek capsules to take. I plan on buying some tins of powdered Gatorade in different flavors as well so I can make big pitchers of it for at home (plus OH likes to take it into work to keep hydrated throughout the day). I've read many great things about ways to boost your milk supply and I want to be prepared :thumbup:

Plus, the cookies sound delicious and I just _can't_ pass up a decent cookie recipe :laugh2: :toothpick:


----------



## horseypants

Public service announcement: pm me to get added to the Facebook group.


----------



## horseypants

Ps mama bunny pls send cookies :D


----------



## SparklesHeart

Cookies sound yum!!

Today I am full term!! Happy dance! But I'm not getting too excited as I've always gone over, so telling myself I probably have another 4 weeks.


----------



## carebear1981

Woohoo for being full term sparklesheart!!! 

Omg, seems so real now that it's getting to that point for some! I'm so excited to start hearing birth announcements! Who's first????


----------



## MamaBunny2

horseypants said:


> Ps mama bunny pls send cookies :D

:laugh2: Well, since I likely will eat all of the ones I make here's the recipe I'm going to try first!

Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Lactation Cookies

I'm also a part of a private Facebook group called BRAS - Breastfeeding Resources and Support and they have an entire file full of lactation cookie/ball recipes! I'll try from my phone later and if I can somehow post the link I will. I'm on my desktop at work and Facebook is blocked here.



carebear1981 said:


> Woohoo for being full term sparklesheart!!!
> 
> Omg, seems so real now that it's getting to that point for some! I'm so excited to start hearing birth announcements! Who's first????

I'm due September 2nd, but with my DS and DD coming at 8 and 9 days early I'm estimating I have at least 2 good weeks left... but ya never know I may go overdue for the first time!


----------



## daydream

Wow, I can't believe the early Sept folks are already full term! It still feels pretty far away for me. We had out last out of town trip this past weekend, so now I've started drinking the third trimester RRLT and DH aired up our exercise ball last night. Slowly getting ready for this. I'm really just trying to get through my last two weeks of work before my maternity leave starts. Then I'll start really getting ready.


----------



## choc

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a while again, but have been trying to keep up with the thread! I'm on maternity leave now so will be able to post more. 
I could do with some RLT advice please. I went into Holland and Barrett to buy some capsules but just didn't know what I was doing! They had raspberry leaf, but wasn't sure if that was what I needed or if it's red raspberry leaf? Or are they the same? People in the shop didn't have a clue! Also those who are on capsules, how many are you taking?


----------



## daydream

choc - I'm just doing the tea, no capsules. I'm drinking the earth mama third trimester tea.


----------



## Tristansmom

I've got the capsules - at a guess I'd say there's no difference between red raspberry leaf and raspberry leaf? Not entirely sure though as my health store only carries the one brand. Mine are 450 mg each, I'm on 3/day until 36 weeks, then 4/day. The packaging actually recommends up to 9 (!) but if you check out the Third Trimester board, it seems like 3-4 per day is the usual for this point in pregnancy.


----------



## choc

Thanks girls, the ones I saw said not suitable for pregnancy so now I'm wondering if I was looking at the wrong thing!


----------



## babifever

Hey everyone, I was just thinking has anyone delivered here yet? I'm apart of another September forum and those ladies been delivering since 24 weeks. There were about 5 delivers last week alone. 

Any who, I'm 34 weeks today. Last growth scan was at 32+6 he was 4lbs 11oz in the 48th percentile. Due to my type 2 diabetes I will be induced at 38+1 weeks on September 9th. I was checked for dilation at 29+6 and I was 0 so not sure about that. They won't check me again until the day before the induction.


----------



## daydream

Looks like you're getting close babifever! That's great baby is a good average size!


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck to all the ladies due sept. It could happen any day. And we all know it's an amazing journeyman experience carrying our precious little bundles and then giving birth and meeting for the very first time. I'm soooooooo excited and soooooooo ready to meet my bundle. 

If anyone would like me to update op with arrivals and gender for those team yellow let me know.


----------



## ellahopesky

choc said:


> Thanks girls, the ones I saw said not suitable for pregnancy so now I'm wondering if I was looking at the wrong thing!

Choc, I'm taking the same ones - don't worry about it saying not suitable for pregnancy, it's fine! I checked with the lady in store and the midwife, it's just a precaution for h&b to write that on the capsules. I'm taking 2 a day and took these ones with my last pregnancies too. Oh and red raspberry leaf and raspberry leaf are the same :) x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Full term at 37 weeks today :happydance:

 ​
Feeling good! Doctor appointment this afternoon...


----------



## choc

ellahopesky said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, the ones I saw said not suitable for pregnancy so now I'm wondering if I was looking at the wrong thing!
> 
> Choc, I'm taking the same ones - don't worry about it saying not suitable for pregnancy, it's fine! I checked with the lady in store and the midwife, it's just a precaution for h&b to write that on the capsules. I'm taking 2 a day and took these ones with my last pregnancies too. Oh and red raspberry leaf and raspberry leaf are the same :) xClick to expand...

That's great, thanks ella x


----------



## daydream

you look great mamabunny, all bump!


----------



## daydream

I posted some maternity photos my cousin who is a photographer took over the weekend in my journal, see signature for the link and password. Can't believe the bump is that big already!! Eeeeep!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Beautiful photos daydream! My doctor appointment went well. No sign of a baby anytime soon. No dilation or effacement. My belly measured a week behind, for once, at 36. Gained 2lbs, but I expected that as I've had a ridiculous appetite as of late :toothpick: Doctor estimates baby to be in the 7lb range right now.

Made the oatmeal chocolate chip lactation cookie recipe I had and it's DELICIOUS! Baked only two cookies to try (glad I did, otherwise I would've ate so many more) and froze the rest of the dough in individual portions to bake as needed :thumbup: Washed my pump parts and a bottle (just in case), cleaned the gunk off the bathroom exhaust fan vent cover, finished painting the last set of bifold doors and had DS help nail a few final pieces of trim down in the house. I still need to pack my hospital bag so will do that today, hopefully. Also am dying to clean the upstairs bathroom, sweep and mop the floors and dust the house. Official "nesting" mode has kicked in!


----------



## mummy2_1

MamaBunny2 said:


> Beautiful photos daydream! My doctor appointment went well. No sign of a baby anytime soon. No dilation or effacement. My belly measured a week behind, for once, at 36. Gained 2lbs, but I expected that as I've had a ridiculous appetite as of late :toothpick: Doctor estimates baby to be in the 7lb range right now.
> 
> Made the oatmeal chocolate chip lactation cookie recipe I had and it's DELICIOUS! Baked only two cookies to try (glad I did, otherwise I would've ate so many more) and froze the rest of the dough in individual portions to bake as needed :thumbup: Washed my pump parts and a bottle (just in case), cleaned the gunk off the bathroom exhaust fan vent cover, finished painting the last set of bifold doors and had DS help nail a few final pieces of trim down in the house. I still need to pack my hospital bag so will do that today, hopefully. Also am dying to clean the upstairs bathroom, sweep and mop the floors and dust the house. Official "nesting" mode has kicked in!

Nesting has taken hold at my house too. It started slowly with washing all the sofa cushions, then nets and curtains from all rooms a few weeks ago then more recently re organising and cleaning the kitchen cupboards, I've washed, rewashed and reorganised my lo's wardrobe. 
Yesterday I set to work cleaning the garden then the bathroom and the kitchen floor. 

I get rli irritated when as soon as I sit down from tidying and cleaning my oh or my lb comes home to mess it all up again. They don't do it intentionally and are just living in our home
I just want it to stay nice and clean


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oooohhh now I think I want to wash my curtains, never thought of it! I did wash the shorts ones in our back addition, as my mom and DS recently helped me get the disaster pile of junk cleared out back there and it was rather dusty and unattended to for some time. I also want to clean all the windows, blinds and ceiling fans :thumbup: I get easily annoyed when OH leaves clothes on the floor or strewn anywhere BUT in the hamper. And he habitually powders his "manhood" every morning before works, as it gets really hot in the plant... but leaves a huge mess of powder all over the floor. At first, he was doing it in our bedroom on the new carpet and I told him to put a towel down. But then the towel was just tossed over to one side on the floor every time. SO then I put all the powder, deodorant, cologne sprays, etc. in our half bath just outside our bedroom and told him to use it in there but he doesn't clean up afterwards and leaves it for me. That's exactly what I want to do right now... bend over and clean powder off tile floor :growlmad: And if I don't clean it up then it gets trampled through and tracked everywhere. I caught him wearing his work shoes on our new bedroom carpet this morning. Once I clean the floors and carpets today I'm strictly enforcing a NO SHOES policy. I expect my kids to pick up after themselves and help out some, they're old enough, and OH is definitely old enough and capable. No reason for me to be constantly after everyone to keep things in order. Once the baby is here I am definitely not going to have the time to be everyone's maid! Heck, at this moment I don't have the energy!


----------



## xLaura

Id love to have some of the energy you guys have got with 'nesting' I've got so much that I want to do .... Just absouloty no energy to do anything.

Even walking up the stairs when my son wants to use the toilet is such an effort these days. I attempted to tidy my sons play room earlier and I simply can't bend down and when I tried sitting on the floor it was so uncomfy.

I just feel so useless.


----------



## choc

Laura I'm the same, there are so many jobs I want/need to do, I just can't find the energy to do them. I am sleeping so badly, waking to roll over every hour, going to the loo about 6 times a night and having terrible acid reflux that means I need milk/gaviscon /rennies every 2 hours. It's getting me down now.

Oh and I forgot the unbareable restless legs and awful hip and thigh pain I get from laying on my side! I feel like I'll never sleep again!


----------



## carebear1981

I'm with you both, choc and laura. I have no energy to do anything. Not sleeping well, horrible acid reflux and pelvic pressure. I can't be on my feet for long because of the pressure and my dog just wants to go for walks :( since DH is working afternoon shift, I'm on my own to walk her and I feel bad when I just toss her in the backyard to do her business. 
Luckily we just moved into the house in December and most of our curtains have been purchased recently, all rooms were painted and new flooring was put in before we bought. I just need to put the baby's room together (crib is done and what clothes we have so far are washed) and I'm still waiting on my shower (Aug 23rd). I really wish we had scheduled it sooner so that I could be more prepared but I guess it's 10 days away so not too bad. I'm just freaking out a little bit now since this morning I was having so much pelvic pressure, I swear he was trying to get out. It made me shaky and panicky :dohh: and here I thought I was going to be ok when labour arrived! I keep telling myself I can handle it, that the more I freak out, the more it'll probably hurt. I'm trying to focus on staying calm and breathing deeply but then the first sign of intense pelvic pressure, I get all freaked out... wow... I think he dropped actually and that was the cause. Every time he moves his head now, I get a sharp pain down below. Wonder if that means he's engaged?

PS beautiful pics daydream!


----------



## xLaura

Choc our pregnancies have been so similar it's scary. Every single thing you've just wrote is how Im feeling right now. I've got terrible acid reflux also, Ive tried so many different things but ranitideen has helped so much if you haven't tried it already. I did have it prescribed from the doc but I ran out so just went and bought some from tesco to keep me going.

As for sleep .... Pfffft!

Sorry your feeling the same carebear ... Let's hope we have some energy soon even if it's just a little bit. Were having new windows fitted next week, it seemed a good idea at the time but being 37 weeks pregnant and having all that mess ... Don't think I thought it through lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh I cannot do the whole bending down or getting on the floor thing! I made that mistake for the very last time earlier this week. Anything I need to do now doesn't require anything crazy but sitting or standing really which is fine with me. I've found that setting my foot up a few steps up makes it easier when tying each of my shoes :thumbup: If I try to sit and bend over to tie there's NO way :nope:


----------



## mummy2_1

I can sympathise with pelvic pain, hip pain, backache, restless legs and I also get the sharp stabbings pain between my legs. I guess it's just baby moving downwards

I'm so uncomfortable all the time :( 

I feel all I've done this pg is moan about being in pain and yet I know there's women experiencing so much worse :'( 

Just curious. Has anyone experienced a popping/crackling like sound from your bump?? I swear I've heard it a few times now. It honestly sounds like it's coming from inside my bump. Not a grumbling noise but a burst kind of pop?? What is she doing in there lol??


----------



## choc

xLaura said:


> Choc our pregnancies have been so similar it's scary. Every single thing you've just wrote is how Im feeling right now. I've got terrible acid reflux also, Ive tried so many different things but ranitideen has helped so much if you haven't tried it already. I did have it prescribed from the doc but I ran out so just went and bought some from tesco to keep me going.
> 
> As for sleep .... Pfffft!
> 
> Sorry your feeling the same carebear ... Let's hope we have some energy soon even if it's just a little bit. Were having new windows fitted next week, it seemed a good idea at the time but being 37 weeks pregnant and having all that mess ... Don't think I thought it through lol.

You are right, we've been through so many of the same things at the same time. Maybe we'll go into labour at the same time!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Choc, I didn't realize (or maybe I had awhile ago and forgot) but we are thisclose with our EDD! You got me by one day.


----------



## Tristansmom

Just found out my wife is being sent six hours out of town, leaving Sunday afternoon and returning August 27 or possibly September 3....!  Crummy thing is, work in her field has been pretty scarce the past six weeks or so, so we can't even pass on it until after baby comes...!!

Now I REALLY don't want to go too early!


----------



## xLaura

Mummy2_1 yes I have!! I was actually going to ask the same thing but didn't know it it was just me imagining it lol.

It's like when you move your arm/leg too fast and your bones crack? But it's actually comes from your belly. I notice mine when baby moves. God knows what it is. So strange.


----------



## carebear1981

I had that crazy popping noise once!! I was petrified the baby broke his neck off my pelvic bone since that's where it felt like it came from!! But he's still moving a lot in there so I know he didn't hurt himself. 

I'm finding the ranitidine doesn't work for me. I'm supposed to take it twice a day but usually in the afternoon, I'm still popping tums. 

So sorry you're wife is being called away tristansmom!! Hope that baby parks it in there until she is back. That's gotta be tough!


----------



## mummy2_1

Thank god I'm not the only one. It doesn't happen often. Spooked me first time.


----------



## choc

Hey mamabunny yeah we are a day apart, we must be top of the list for September babies!


----------



## Tristansmom

I'll be crossing my legs until she's home...!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

We have the same due date choc!


----------



## choc

SparklesHeart said:


> We have the same due date choc!

Didn't realise I had a due date buddy! How are you getting on? I'm super fed up!


----------



## ellahopesky

37 weeks tomorrow and I am so done! This baby needs to come out now! X


----------



## SparklesHeart

I'm so ready to be done too! Loads of Braxton hicks which I am willing to be painful!! How about you? 
Just noticed you have an almost 5 year old too, my youngest will be 5 Dec 1st.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sparkles and choc, I wonder which of us will go first? DS1 was 9 days early and DD was 8 days early... for some reason I'm thinking I may go overdue with this one... I hope not!


----------



## cutieq

ellahopesky said:


> 37 weeks tomorrow and I am so done! This baby needs to come out now! X

Also 37 weeks tomorrow and also so done!!


----------



## Tristansmom

36 weeks today!! Having serious sleep issues this whole week, hope they go away as I still have 2 weeks left of working (although I used some vacay so I don't work Wednesdays anymore - that mid-week break is SO NEEDED!) 

I'm seriously starting to feel the crunch to get ready; I've been stalling on prepping my (cloth) diapers because we just had a new well drilled (we live in the country) and I want to make sure all of the chemicals are out of the system before I wash any baby stuff, but I also feel like OH MY GOD I HAVE TO DO ALL THE THINGS AND DO THEM RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## choc

SparklesHeart said:


> I'm so ready to be done too! Loads of Braxton hicks which I am willing to be painful!! How about you?
> Just noticed you have an almost 5 year old too, my youngest will be 5 Dec 1st.

Not having a lot of braxton hicks, a few tightenings but that's it. 
Yes Aidan will be 5 in October. Is yours starting school in September then?


----------



## choc

MamaBunny2 said:


> Sparkles and choc, I wonder which of us will go first? DS1 was 9 days early and DD was 8 days early... for some reason I'm thinking I may go overdue with this one... I hope not!

Mamabunny it won't be me! I went nearly 2 weeks over last time and had to be induced. So I just can not imagine even going into labour naturally let alone early or even on time!


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm excited for the first one to be announced. I was 11 days over with my lb. I'm gonna start trying to.evict little one as of next week. I really want her to be full term and healthy but.I'm crying being unhappy and so ready for the end of pg


----------



## SparklesHeart

I was late with all 3 so I reckon you'll be first mamabunny!!

Yep, my little Seth will start school in Sept. He is soo ready, and I'm ok with it, just cant believe its come round so quick!!


----------



## shellideaks

Is anyone having signs that baby may be making an appearance soon? 

I've never made it past 37 weeks with my other kids and have been losing tons of mucus plug over the last week, it's been bloody since Saturday too.

I'm hoping she holds out until at least 36 weeks though!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Tristansmom what cloth nappies do you use? I used flats and wraps with mine before but was recently given loads off birth to potty tots bots all in ones. Hoping I get on with them!


----------



## SparklesHeart

No signs at all!! Which I'm annoyed and pleased about in equal parts. I want to be done, yet want a Sept baby!!




shellideaks said:


> Is anyone having signs that baby may be making an appearance soon?
> 
> I've never made it past 37 weeks with my other kids and have been losing tons of mucus plug over the last week, it's been bloody since Saturday too.
> 
> I'm hoping she holds out until at least 36 weeks though!


----------



## Tristansmom

We have a local company here that provides fitteds for all the hospitals, so I've bought sufficient of those in varying sizes to get through to 18 months or so, plus a handful of one-size pockets for overnights (one size only works well once baby is over 10 lbs, but they really do last until 30+). My two fave brands of pockets are Happy Heinys and Fuzzibunz; the Happy Heinys has had a change in ownership/manufacturing since my last, though, so I don't know if they're still a good bet. Fuzzibunz is super awesome, though! Generally, I love one-size pockets as an overnight solution because you can adjust the absorbency by adding more/different types of inserts (hemp, bamboo, etc) but the fleece top means baby always has a stay-dry layer.


----------



## choc

SparklesHeart said:


> No signs at all!! Which I'm annoyed and pleased about in equal parts. I want to be done, yet want a Sept baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having signs that baby may be making an appearance soon?
> 
> I've never made it past 37 weeks with my other kids and have been losing tons of mucus plug over the last week, it's been bloody since Saturday too.
> 
> I'm hoping she holds out until at least 36 weeks though!Click to expand...

Sparkles, I am exactly the same!


----------



## mummy2_1

shellideaks said:


> Is anyone having signs that baby may be making an appearance soon?
> 
> I've never made it past 37 weeks with my other kids and have been losing tons of mucus plug over the last week, it's been bloody since Saturday too.
> 
> I'm hoping she holds out until at least 36 weeks though!

Think I've been losing mucus plug for about a week. But last mw app she's still not head anywhere near engaged so not any time soon :/


----------



## ellahopesky

Head doesn't need to be engaged for labour to start so don't think that's anything to worry about! :flower:

Been having pains/BH's and lots of plug loss (none bloody though) since Saturday but it's all stop/start! All my others were overdue so not holding out much hope for this to progress before Due date but I'd love an August baby!!! Fingers crossed things pick up soon x


----------



## cutieq

No signs here! I haven't lost any plug or anything, so we're just waiting. Although I'm not expecting much yet. I'm only 37 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## mummy2_1

I'd love to start using my tens machine for back pain relief? Do u think it's safe to use yet??


----------



## choc

My tens machine says after 37 weeks x


----------



## Sbmack

No signs of labor here yet. I did have a scare last week though. I had diarrhea and then vomited in the middle of a sales meeting. I made it to the bathroom though :)

Tristansmom, I finally washed all my newborn cloth diapers too. I also washed the neutral clothes we have. Other than that, I have not had any urges to nest. I'm feeling a bit behind. Last time I had a freezer full of food. It was fantastic to just pull a homemade meal out of the freezer. This year we've had a bumper raspberry crop so our freezer is full of berries. I need to make more jam and use up more so I can make some meals.


----------



## shellideaks

Well baby couldn't hold on until 36 weeks it seems. My waters went this morning so I'm currently sat in labour ward being monitored. Looking like steroid injections today and induction tomorrow!


----------



## choc

How exciting shellideaks, good luck!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh shelli! Hope you're feeling ok about it?! Must be scary as its a little early but not by much really. Good luck and hope things are going well!

Eeekkkkkkkkk the first baby of our group!!! (right?!)


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck shellideaks!! Hope all goes great.x


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not too worried, last baby came at 32+6 so this is an improvement! 

Just got to antenatal ward now and have already had my first lot of steroids :)


----------



## carebear1981

Best of luck!!! Little miss just wanted to be first!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

I always have eager babies :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Exciting good luck shelli!!!


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck shelli. Looking forward to hearing baby has arrived safe and sound :)


----------



## Wytrease

Good luck Shelli praying for a safe delivery


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ellahopesky

Good luck shelli!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks ladies, just waiting for a bed on labour ward to come free as I have to be induced there due to previous c-section.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow good luck Shelli! You're the second September mama I've read about today that's had/having her baby! Makes me nervous as I'm a super early September due date (the 2nd) so it's becoming very real that labor could happen any day now for me :wacko:

I'm nearly 38 weeks and caught a lovely sinus infection/cold from a coworker :growlmad: Have still not packed my hospital bag as I spent a majority of the weekend in bed miserable. We have finished all the reno on our house and I wanted to deep clean, pack my bag and keep things tidy but of course that hasn't happened quite yet... Going to call my doctor today just to be safe. I've been resting, sipping warm broth, eating tons of oatmeal and drinking fluids. I Googled "sinus infection while pregnant" and apparently a sinus infection isn't contagious... but since the coworker had/has this exact thing I'm convinced it's something viral and want to be sure the baby isn't at risk.


----------



## Sbmack

Mamabunny, sorry to hear you've been sick. That's no fun in the summer!

I have a feeling I'm going to go early but only by a week or so. I should still pack a hospital bag sooner than later. I didn't last time and it wasn't fun to rush around throwing things together. I had everything I needed but forgot to include a going home outfit for the baby. haha.

I think I have SPD now. I'm in a lot of pain that I thought would go away overnight but it's still there. I thought maybe I pulled a muscle swimming yesterday but after a google, it sounds like SPD. I'm seeing a chiropractor that specializes in pregnancy later this week...hoping that some adjusting can dull the pain. This makes me nervous for delivery. I had a natural water birth with my first and can't deliver in the water this time. Hoping this doesn't interfere too much.


----------



## babifever

shellideaks said:


> Thanks ladies, just waiting for a bed on labour ward to come free as I have to be induced there due to previous c-section.

Well wishes!!


----------



## daydream

Good luck Shelli!!

Sorry you're sick mamabunny, it's the worst to get sick towards the end! I hope you get over it quickly! Try a sinus rinse to clean things out, hopefully that will provide some relief.

SB - Oh no! I'm sorry about the SPD, I've heard chiropractors can work wonders at the end of pregnancy, so I hope they do the same for you. If it is SPD, I believe that goes away quickly after birth? 

AFM - Still growing away. Did some good nesting this weekend, but still need DH to get our bassinet, crib, baby bath, and carseat out of our storage unit. All the laundry is done and sorted away, even our diapers now. I just have to wash our newborn sized prefolds a couple more times. This is the first time we're planning to cloth as soon as the meconium is gone. Last time we waited until DS could fit in the bg 4.0's which was about 1 month I think. We're going to do prefolds and nb sized PUL covers this time around. We also got all bg freetimes and will be selling our used bg 4.0s. So over the week, need to lay the 4.0s in the sun to get them looking their best to sell. 

We have our hospital tour tomorrow night, since because we switched OBs, we're delivering at a different hospital, this one only a few blocks from our house, so I'm very happy about that. Hopefully I like what I see at the tour! In first tri I had IV fluids at their infusion center and really had a wonderful experience, so I'm assuming birth center will be similarly positive.


----------



## Tristansmom

Just got some interesting info from my HR/Payroll area about starting mat leave early without *really* starting early - if the doctor recommends that I not work anymore (as in, if he feels that it's not good for me to be in a sitting position for 8+ hours/day at this stage in pregnancy, exacerbating my back and hip issues even more than pregnancy already does....) then I could go on medical leave without it impacting my maternity leave, and the med leave would last until the day baby is actually born...! I've been planning to work until at least the 31st but this changes everything! I'll be talking to my doc on Wednesday to find out his thoughts on the matter, but I think I might have a shot...!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sounds like that could be a great way to go without taking away your mat leave :thumb up:


----------



## daydream

thats what we do in California. Its pretty common to go on STD 4 weeks before and it doesnt cut into your post delivery STD. my work subsidizes the portion CA SDI doesnt pay so we still end up with 100% pay. a luxury for sure!


----------



## xLaura

I can't believe the difference in policy's in different countries. I feel so lucky to be in the uk. I've been on sick leave from work since the beginning of February with HG and then started my mat leave at 34 weeks. I can't imagine feeling I have to work when feeling so rough like some of you have had to do in order to get more time off when baby arrives, I really so feel sorry for you.


----------



## ellahopesky

Appointment on Friday with a consultant to discuss an induction as I'm in so much pain. Fingers crossed x


----------



## carebear1981

Hope everything goes well at your appt and you get a quick induction date :flower:


----------



## SparklesHeart

Had my 38week app this morning. Midwife has booked me a sweep for my due date, whoop!


----------



## MamaBunny2

xLaura, it is kinda crummy. I'm working up until I deliver. And right now I have a sinus/chest cold I contracted from a coworker and have still been coming into work 5 days a week, on top of being so heavily pregnant. Not fun.

*38 weeks today!*
:shock: :shock: :shock:

​
Doctor appointment this afternoon. Feeling like there won't be any change from the last two weeks but that's OK as I'm still feeling under the weather.


----------



## choc

Anyone else getting period pains at the bottom of their bump? It happens a few times a day. 

I slept on the sofa last night, I'm just so fed up with not getting comfy in bed, I have bad thigh pain from laying on my sides but can't lay on my back. I have bad acid reflux too. My restless legs are driving me to distraction. I have never been so tired and feel like Aidans summer holidays are rubbish as I haven't got the energy to do anything with him. 

Hopefully not long to go now.


----------



## choc

Hope it goes well ella x


----------



## Mango

mummy2_1 said:


> I'd love to start using my tens machine for back pain relief? Do u think it's safe to use yet??

Mummy2_1 with my DD I used a tens machine and started using it after 37 weeks. I used itt initially during labour but about half way through I took it off as I begun to find it more annoying than anything. I hope it works better for you!



shellideaks said:


> Well baby couldn't hold on until 36 weeks it seems. My waters went this morning so I'm currently sat in labour ward being monitored. Looking like steroid injections today and induction tomorrow!

Good luck Shellideaks!! As we speak you're probably meeting your precious pumpkin. So exciting.:happydance:



ellahopesky said:


> Appointment on Friday with a consultant to discuss an induction as I'm in so much pain. Fingers crossed x

Awww Ella hope your pain eases and they ae abel to give you a date. Hang in there.



SparklesHeart said:


> Had my 38week app this morning. Midwife has booked me a sweep for my due date, whoop!

Hi Sparkles, I've always wondered why women like to have the sweep done. Is it to help speed up labour and delivery? I found it so uncomfortable was wondering if it was entirely necessary.



choc said:


> Anyone else getting period pains at the bottom of their bump? It happens a few times a day.
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night, I'm just so fed up with not getting comfy in bed, I have bad thigh pain from laying on my sides but can't lay on my back. I have bad acid reflux too. My restless legs are driving me to distraction. I have never been so tired and feel like Aidans summer holidays are rubbish as I haven't got the energy to do anything with him.
> 
> Hopefully not long to go now.

Aww Choc you're not alone. I feel the same with with my DD. I feel as though I haven't had enough patience with her or been as involved with her as I normally am due to my energy. But I'm trying to stay conscious of it and always try to do better... all we can do is try Choc, we're only human.

As for me I fund out today that doc can't quite tell if baby is head down or breached so I'm being sent for an ultrasound. (4th ultrasound this pregnancy)... with DD yrs ago I only had 2... Hopefully baby is head down or else I'll quite worried.


----------



## shellideaks

Darcy arrived yesterday morning at 9:03am weighing 5lb2oz. She's currently in SCBU due to low blood sugars and struggling to keep her temp but will hopefully be back on the ward with me soon. She did develop an infection so we have to stay in for 7 days whilst she has IV antibiotics. 

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150819_095615_zps2gql6gc5.jpg


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats again shelli!! I hope your little doll recovers quickly and you get home with her soon. 

Mango - good luck with your ultrasound! FX baby is head down!

Choc - my acid reflux is horrible too. I wake up several times a night with the burning in my chest/throat. I can't wait for this to be over! I feel crummy about my dog, who is probably suffering from boredom. It's hard for me to get out to walk her since my feet have been so swollen and I get groin pain when I walk too much. Try not to feel bad about your DS's summer. We do what we can!


----------



## MamaBunny2

choc said:


> Anyone else getting period pains at the bottom of their bump? It happens a few times a day.

Yes, me! Been having them quite a bit today as I sit here at work. I've also been extra emotional as well :shrug: Had to run to the bathroom three times now to dab away tears over different things. Ugh.

Shelli she's adorable!!!


----------



## choc

Thanks Girls, so some baking with him today and went to the library. Now I can barely stand as my hips and thighs hurt so much but never mind! 
Congrats shellideaks, she is gorge x


----------



## daydream

congratulations Shelli- she's beautiful!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Mango its supposed to help stimulate your cervix to start dilating and hopefully start labour! Fingers crossed!


----------



## cutieq

Shellideaks, she is beautiful!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations Shelli she's a doll


----------



## Tristansmom

Wow congratulations Shelli!!! So sweet!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Doctor appointment yesterday and nothing to report still :nope: I measured spot on at 38. Posterior cervix and no dilation or effacement. The wait continues... :coffee:


----------



## Wytrease

Just left doctor measuring a week ahead and I'm 1-2 cm dialated...


----------



## Tristansmom

Had my checkup yesterday, cervix is softening but only 1 cm. Hoping things don't move too much in the next week, I'm on my own for another 14 days! (She can come home if I go into labour but it's a 6 hour trip sooooooo hoping to hold off until she's home!) On the good news front, doctor has put me on general illness leave as of tomorrow :D


----------



## Mango

:happydance::cloud9: Shelli she is adorable!! Congrats on your precious lil girl! wishing you both speedy recoveries so you can go home and enjoy each other.


----------



## mummy2_1

Keep the pics coming shellideaks it's making us all super broody and eager to meet our own bundles of joy. Until they arrive we can enjoy ur gorgeous baby girl pics. 

My back is breaking. My oh has taken my very active happy 2 1/2 yr old to his parents to give me some time to sit and relax. I've done nothing but countdown the minutes until he's home. I'm lost without him. He keeps me calm. 

I could have slept with my tens machine on my back full power last night it hurt so bad. I don't know what I'm doing to it but it's so so sore


----------



## babifever

35+2 today at 2cm dilated & 50% effaced, baby head down. I'm getting painless contractions daily but nothing consistent. Achy in between my legs as well. September 9th it probably is, lol. Seems like he's comfty in there. I'll between 38+1 - 38+4 that day.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow a few of you ladies are making some progress while I'm over here locked up tighter than Fort Knox :dohh: I figured after two kids already that this one would kinda fall out :rofl: I've been having BH and cramping as well more often since Wednesday but I highly doubt it's doing anything :nope:


----------



## ellahopesky

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow a few of you ladies are making some progress while I'm over here locked up tighter than Fort Knox :dohh: I figured after two kids already that this one would kinda fall out :rofl: I've been having BH and cramping as well more often since Wednesday but I highly doubt it's doing anything :nope:

things can change very quickly, i wouldn't worry :thumb up:

as for me, i had my appointment with the consultant. She tried to fob me off with painkillers and physio, but i put my foot down and she agreed to check my cervix - 1-2cm dilated stretching to 2-3cm, she gave me a good (painful!) sweep and agreed to book me for an induction on Sunday morning :happy dance: which also happens to be my birthday lol. so fingers crossed this sweep gets things going! any tips to help it along?! x


----------



## babifever

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow a few of you ladies are making some progress while I'm over here locked up tighter than Fort Knox :dohh: I figured after two kids already that this one would kinda fall out :rofl: I've been having BH and cramping as well more often since Wednesday but I highly doubt it's doing anything :nope:

Well my doctor wasnt impressed with my progress and doesn't think ill be laboring soon. So keep calm, you could change overnight


----------



## xLaura

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow a few of you ladies are making some progress while I'm over here locked up tighter than Fort Knox :dohh: I figured after two kids already that this one would kinda fall out :rofl: I've been having BH and cramping as well more often since Wednesday but I highly doubt it's doing anything :nope:

'Locked up tighter than fort Knox' :haha: :haha: :haha:

That made me laugh so much! I wouldn't worry a lot of people go from nothing to baby very quickly.


----------



## littlejune

Congrats Shelli!! 

I am jealous all of you ladies know where you're at. I have no idea if I'm effaced, or dilated or if baby's even dropped lol. Hopefully I will find out more monday.


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for all the congrats ladies, I can't reply properly cos I'm on my phone with a bad connection but here's another pic of Darcy, no feeding tube this time and she's back on the ward with me :cloud9:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp139/shellideaks/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150821_201634_zpsp50lilju.jpg


----------



## mummy2_1

She's stunning!! Little princess


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm getting more and more concerned about some stabbings pains up my woohaa. It's mainly.when baby moves. And when I move. I have an app on Mon so will tell my mw.


----------



## daydream

Precious baby girl!

My doctor doesn't start cervical checks yet (only 35 weeks). Exciting that some of you are already progressing. I've heard with BTDT moms sometimes you don't gear up until right before labor, so don't worry too much mamabunny!


----------



## carebear1981

Omg, so gorgeous shelli :)

I haven't had a cervical check yet. My first one will be friday when she does the GBS swab too. I've been having lots of pains down below today and period cramps too. Makes it very uncomfortable to walk or sit for long. I have my baby shower this weekend so pushing through this little pain and hoping to have fun!!


----------



## cutieq

Mummy, Google lightning crotch. Sounds like what you're experiencing. 

Shelli, Darcy is adorable!


----------



## mummy2_1

cutieq said:


> Mummy, Google lightning crotch. Sounds like what you're experiencing.
> 
> Shelli, Darcy is adorable!

Just Googled...... Yep sounds like it. But more calm about it now. Thanks.


----------



## Wytrease

Shelli she is adorable


----------



## SparklesHeart

She is just sooooo cute!! Ah I can't wait to hold my baby!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Any uk ladies just melting today? I know I shouldn't moan because we dong normally get good summers, but urgh, I cannot deal with heat right now! My house is just a heat trap too, and my garden is full sun most of the day. Dh has gone to football in our car and I do not feel like walking anywhere, so I'm a bit stuck. 
Argh.
Hot.


----------



## mummy2_1

I've spent the day hiding. I went out to run errands this morning but as soon as it started getting too hot I've stayed inside. I'm frustrated with the weather limited what I can do and so frustrated in general to how I'm feeling
One minute I'm ok and think I can do this and the next I'm so down and depressed and want it all over now


----------



## Tristansmom

Just had a momentary freak out - used the toilet and it was FULL of blood. On closer inspection I seem to have burst a blood vessel in my backside. Yay pregnancy!


----------



## SparklesHeart

I would love it to be over now!

Ah, its all glamour!


----------



## mummy2_1

Tristansmom said:


> Just had a momentary freak out - used the toilet and it was FULL of blood. On closer inspection I seem to have burst a blood vessel in my backside. Yay pregnancy!

Oh.no bless u. Is it painful?? 

I've just had the teeniest tiniest bloody with mucus as I got.out the shower.


----------



## Tristansmom

Mummy - not painful in the slightest, so quite the shock lol... I certainly hope THAT doesn't happen when I deliver though!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Single digits!! Finally!! This was my last milestone other than due date!! Woohoo!!! (please don't be 2 weeks late baby, please please please!!!)


----------



## carebear1981

Yay! That's exciting sparklesheart!! Hope something happens for u soon!!

I have my baby shower today! So excited but hate being center of attention. Ugh! Rested up yesterday and hoping I won't be as sore since I do get that lightning crotch when he moves his head. DH thought that was hilarious, the name, and told me I shouldn't tell too many people that :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

The name is hilarious!! No matter what pain I was in, the adrenaline of the shower took over. 

So excited for you ladies with progress!!


----------



## ellahopesky

Willow Alice Iris (Surname) born 23/08/15 at 20:47 after a very quick induction! Will write more later but she weighed 7lb15oz and is perfect xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations ella, she's beautiful :flower:


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations Ella she's precious


----------



## choc

Congratulations ella!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations!! She's so sweet!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations Ella she is adorable.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats ella!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## cutieq

More babies! Congrats!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Shelli she is just absolutely gorgeous!

And congrats Ella! Adorable!

Single digits here! 9 days to go...


----------



## daydream

Beautiful baby and beautiful name Ella! Does she have red hair I see?!


----------



## Tristansmom

Wow congratulations!! :)


----------



## choc

Due one week today!!


----------



## mummy2_1

38 weeks today!!! This pg has gone so quick. I can say that now that it's almost over
I didn't think that at the beginning. Crazy to think we found out super.super early.with this one. I'm excited


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been. Had DD at 38+6, water broke at home around 1am then delivered around 6:30am. I'm feeling pretty good actually, just wanting to give OH his son already. I know he's been anxiously waiting to see and hold his lil man.


----------



## carebear1981

I can't believe we made it!! This has felt super long for me but look at my ticker!!! I'm on the last ticker baby... finally!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## babifever

I may be getting induced before September 9 @ 38+1. My protein came back +2 so they are having me doing a 24 hr urine and blood work today. My doc is out of state Thursday-Sunday. So she said even if I'm positive, as long as my blood pressure doesn't sky rocket she will induce on Monday. I guess everything will be confirmed by Thursday.


----------



## carebear1981

Exciting babifever!! Good luck!! Hope everything goes ok!


----------



## SparklesHeart

1 week to go! Yay we should be seeing lots of babies soon!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right behind ya Sparkles!


----------



## daydream

So many babies are coming soon! Good luck to everyone that's so close! I expect to be closer to our due date, so a long four weeks left. Today we went to an ENT for DS1 because he has episodes of sleep apnea and they suggest shaving down his tonsils and taking out his adenoids. So now I have to figure out do we try to squeeze that in before baby or push it out a few months? DS1 will have to stay overnight at children's hospital after the surgery and I want to be the one to stay with him. I guess I'll just have to see how soon they can get us in and hope the stress of it all doesn't put me into labor!


----------



## babifever

SparklesHeart said:


> 1 week to go! Yay we should be seeing lots of babies soon!!!!

Right either way I have 5-14 days before I meet this little boy!!!


----------



## Tristansmom

I'm super excited for all these babies!! I feel like nothing at all is happening on my end - no plug, hardly even any BH, baby is definitely not engaged (though I think still head down - not 100% sure though). I don't want to go this week, so all of that is fine, but I really hope I start getting signs early next week..! My wife is due home next Friday (was Thursday but they changed her flights) and I'd really like baby to come then so we can maximize her time at home with baby before she has to go back to work. She can't take much more than a week or so off altogether so if baby comes Friday night or Saturday morning that would be ideal...!


----------



## Wytrease

I'm next In labor as we speak


----------



## Tristansmom

Good luck!!!


----------



## cutieq

Wytrease said:


> I'm next In labor as we speak

Whooo good luck!


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck wytrease!!


----------



## shellideaks

Good luck!


----------



## xLaura

Eughhhh I've woke up with such a sore throat and generally feeling bleughhhhh with no energy! 

I just want to get back into bed .... My toddler has other ideas though :(


Goodluck W :thumbup


----------



## choc

Ooh good luck! 

Hope you feel better laura x


----------



## Mango

mummy2_1 said:


> I'm getting more and more concerned about some stabbings pains up my woohaa. It's mainly.when baby moves. And when I move. I have an app on Mon so will tell my mw.

Mummy2_1 I have those as well. There is a hormone released in late pregnancy called relaxin which helps prep your hoohaa for delivery. It's totally normal...and TOTALLY horrible... They stop me in mid sentence sometimes and I can't even move until it fades away. Won't be feeling them much longer though. You're almost there.



Tristansmom said:


> Just had a momentary freak out - used the toilet and it was FULL of blood. On closer inspection I seem to have burst a blood vessel in my backside. Yay pregnancy!

OMG Tristansmom, that would freak anyone out Glad to hear it's nothing serious. Hang in there.



ellahopesky said:


> Willow Alice Iris (Surname) born 23/08/15 at 20:47 after a very quick induction! Will write more later but she weighed 7lb15oz and is perfect xx

:cloud9::happydance: Another precious pumpkin! Congrats Ella! She's beautiful.



Wytrease said:


> I'm next In labor as we speak

Wytrease!! Good luck hun


So far on my end things are going ok. But I found out today that I tested positive for Group B Strep which is not abnormal, just means that I have to get antibiotics during labour to protect baby. Apparently it's common and isn't anything to worry about but you know how it goes... prego ladies already worry to the max so this just gave me even more to think about... I'm trying not to worry to much about labour and just take it as it comes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo! Good luck Wytrease!!! :happydance:

AFM, 39 weeks today! :shock:

 [/CENTER]

Feeling really good, actually. Anxious for my appointment this afternoon but not holding my breath. I'm sure the doctor will say nothing's changed since last week. I really hope I won't have to be induced :sad1: I like the thrill of not knowing when or where I will go into labor and would prefer it to happen on its own... but, however it happens is how it will be. Nothing I can do about it and as long as Cameron is healthy and I'm OK it will be just fine! My bag is packed, house is remaining clean with the help of my amazing little family and my mother and I just feel ready for this :bodyb: OH and I decided to DTD last night to possibly kind of help things along (and also, well, because we felt the urge :blush:) and it resulted in me running to the toilet numerous times with explosive diarrhea :dohh: Talk about getting the sh*t f*cked outta you :rofl:


----------



## Wytrease

Good morning ladies I would like to introduce you all to my 2nd princess Aria she was born last night at 9:04pm she is 6pounds7ounces of perfection.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150826_084212.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww she's gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## cutieq

Absolutely adorable!!! How did labor treat you? 

I have this onesie too lol


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats!! She's a cutie!!


----------



## choc

Congratulations! She's a beauty! Hope you are doing ok


----------



## shellideaks

Awww she's lovely, congrats!


----------



## ellahopesky

daydream said:


> Beautiful baby and beautiful name Ella! Does she have red hair I see?!

she does indeed :cloud9: its gorgeous x


----------



## ellahopesky

congratualtions! so excited to see all these babies xx


----------



## Wytrease

Thanks labor wasn't too bad when I went to hospital I had already dialated between a 4 and 5 so the gave fluids then pitocin to increase contractions and then I received my epidural and then about a hour later my water broke... So labor was definitely shorter this time than with my first


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations wytrease. She's.beautiful. I'm so ready to hold my little girl. 

Mango-it's rli unpleasant. I wouldn't wish it on anyone

AFM- been experiencing pains on and off for two days. Just wish they would stay and get stronger. My lo is eager to meet his sister and we are all eager not to be pg anymore. 

Q. I am paranoid about waters going outside of the house. Has anyone had this before. What did u do??


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been having frequent BH. Been keeping track of them today since they seem to be more frequent and very noticeable. Have had 11 so far since this morning.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations, she is such a sweet pea!

Well, dh and I had sex last night, then I bounced on my ball for a while. Was really tired so went to bed after about half an hour. Had a few period pain contractions, maybe 4, but managed to fall asleep and woke up as normal in the morning. Boo!!!
But, it seems sex really does irritate the cervix! Dh has my due date off work (wasn't planned, just happened that way!) and I have a stretch and sweep booked in at 11am, so I've told him we'll be straight home after to dtd and then off for a walk!


----------



## daydream

Congratulations on your sweet little princess!!

Exciting for those getting some false labor signs going! I'm officially on maternity leave now so I'm okay if my body wants to show me some signs at all now ;) But more so expecting to be right around my due date. The false labor does make the last few weeks a bit more suspenseful though :haha: I've had a few instances of lightning crotch hitting me while I'm walking around. Yikes! That'll wake you up. Scared DH a bit today haha.


----------



## Tristansmom

Ahhhh congrats Wy!! So adorable!


----------



## mummy2_1

Gotta say am quite shocked by my oh. He was very shy and at a loss what to do last time, the entire timebi was in labour, and at the hospital he felt distant and quiet. So far any false labour signs, he's been quick to jump and do anything. Last night he changed and put lo to bed while I was jumping on my ball. He offered to run me a bath and get me new pj's to change in to. Was so sweet. He was so attentive askin how I felt. It's not usually like him and really warmed me thinking he is much more confident this time. Fingers crossed he's like this on the real day too. :)


----------



## SparklesHeart

Arghh I've woken up all hormonal today. I just want to not be pregnant anymore, so so SO done being uncomfortable and worrying over movements. BUT dh really doesn't want an Aug baby so is practically giddy at every passing day I'm still pregnant. 
I want to smack him in the face.


----------



## choc

I get you Sparkles, but I am torn as want babt out now and also want Sept baby! 

We are stuck in today and trying to think of something nice to do with ds rather than laying on the sofa in front of the TV but I have no motivation.


----------



## babifever

Congrats Sweet pea she is a doll.

As for me welp, based on my 24 hr urine collection I have been diagnosed with preeclampsia. I'm being admitted tonight and scheduled for induction Monday morning, August 31st. My entire doctors office is closed because they are out of state for a conference until Sunday. Therefore, I have been assigned another doctor (from another practice) until my doctor returns. I will be 36+6 on Monday. My orginal induction was set for September 9th at 38+1 due to type two diabetes. 

I'm very excited.


----------



## carebear1981

Eek! Sorry about the diagnosis but excellent you will be meeting your little guy soon! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

carebear1981 said:


> Eek! Sorry about the diagnosis but excellent you will be meeting your little guy soon! :thumbup:

I second this! Wishing you a safe, happy delivery!! Please come back and share, with pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## pink_bow

My waters have broke this morning so looks like I'll be having an August baby instead :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck.pink bow


----------



## choc

Good luck pink bow and babifever!


----------



## cutieq

pink_bow said:


> My waters have broke this morning so looks like I'll be having an August baby instead :)

good luck!!


----------



## Wytrease

Good luck pink bow


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you all. Haven't had any progress so will be induced in the morning.


----------



## Wytrease

My Princess is being admitted to the nicu to receive antibiotics because she was having trouble stabilizing her temperature and blood sugar after birth and after further testing of my placenta showed some inflammation so they want to make sure she doesn't set up an infection.


----------



## mummy2_1

Wishing ur lo a speedy recovery wytrease. Hope she's back with u soon.


----------



## mummy2_1

Hot hot curry tonight. Pineapples tomorrow, long walk planned....... Praying this little one comes soon


----------



## Tristansmom

I'm getting to that point too, mummy2-1. Sitting, standing, and lying down all make my hips sore; walking is the only thing that doesn't! 

Wy, hope your girl is back with you very soon &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Unrelated: does anyone else get weird flashes of sinus pressure? Happens pretty frequently when I'm laying down/trying to sleep.


----------



## SparklesHeart

How is everyone today? Anymore babies?!


----------



## cutieq

No baby here or sign of one but next week...it's happening!


----------



## horseypants

Heh. Keeping my legs crossed tight until Mid September.


----------



## choc

Legs crossed til Tuesday here. Got a sweep booked for Wednesday, fingers crossed!


----------



## MamaBunny2

For those who don't know already...

Cameron Joseph was born on August 27th at 4:41am weighing 9 pounds and 21 inches long!

​
9 POUNDS :shock: I would have never ever thought that was possible! We are on cloud nine! Spent our first day/night home now and are adjusting to life with a newborn, which is going fairly smooth. Cameron fits right into the family. He is a generally well tempered baby and is nursing regularly which is absolutely a dream for me! OH has been AMAZING, like he's done this before... I have a whole new love and adoration for him. Will pop on when I can. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations MamaBunny2 he's beautiful. Adorable pics.


----------



## choc

Congratulations Mamabunny!


----------



## Wytrease

Wow.... big baby mama bunny but he is absolutely adorable


----------



## babifever

Awww congratulations mamabunny!!! He's a cutie for sure.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats mamabunny! Good to hear you are home and settled in.


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats mamabunny!!! He's adorable!


----------



## Mango

Congrats MammaBunny and Whytrease!! :thumbup::happydance:
I'm so nervous for labour and delivery, it helps to hear your positive stories!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Due date!!! Come ON baby!!!!!


----------



## choc

Me too! Bring it on! 
What you up to today Sparkles? My ds wants to go swimming, I'm not sure!


----------



## mummy2_1

Finally it's September!!!!


----------



## Wytrease

Hope to see some beautiful babies today... good luck ladies


----------



## xLaura

Hello September!!!

It's officially baby month!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

choc said:


> Me too! Bring it on!
> What you up to today Sparkles? My ds wants to go swimming, I'm not sure!

Swimming could be relaxing?! 
I've a stretch and sweep at 11:15, the kids are with grandparents for that (did not fancy all the questions!) and may try to do the weekly shop after as that's always a strenuous task! Then I'll be ball bouncing!!


----------



## choc

I'm booked for sweep tomorrow, good luck with yours! Keep me updated!


----------



## Tristansmom

Got my fingers crossed that I can convince dr to do a sweep tomorrow if my cervix is favourable. I want this baby on the weekend so my wife and parents will all be home - my dad is going to Ireland next week and I don't want him to miss it!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Can u ask mw in the UK for a sweep. I had one with my son at 41 weeks. It seemed to work had my son 4 days later


----------



## carebear1981

September!!!
Good luck ladies with your sweeps!! Hope to see some baby announcements soon!!

I just hit full term, he's welcome to come anytime now ;)


----------



## cutieq

Whooooo September!


----------



## yazzy

Yep now we are September I'm happy for this little one to make an appearance :)


----------



## horseypants

:) September!!!!!!!!

Is anyone here doing a home birth?


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sweep was good, 2cm dilated and easily stretching to 4cm. Been walking and on my ball! Contractions were coming every 7 mins or so but not overly painful. Hubby just got home early so dtd, hoping that helps too!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

mummy2_1 said:


> Can u ask mw in the UK for a sweep. I had one with my son at 41 weeks. It seemed to work had my son 4 days later

I'm I the uk and asked for one!


----------



## choc

Contractions already Sparkles! Excellent!


----------



## cutieq

I had some leakage this morning that seems to have stopped now. Last night I was having sharp shooting crotch pains. I moved my tomorrow appointment to today to have them check progress and make sure my waters aren't leaking. Probably not, but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tristansmom

Aaahhh so jealous of those with good signs of labour already!! I have nothing, baby is not at all engaged, no plug, hardly even any BH. And I'm too tired to walk much... :( really wanted this weekend to be The Day but it's not looking like I'll have any luck!!


----------



## babifever

I had my baby y'all, pictures and birth story on my journal below.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats babifever! Sounds like it went well and he's a cutie!


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations babifever


----------



## choc

Congratulations babifever!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations babifever beautiful pics.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Yay babifever he's gorgeous


----------



## babifever

Thanks so much yall


----------



## Tristansmom

Well I'm feeling pretty discouraged. Appt this afternoon for a sweep but my dr wasn't able to since I'm not dilated enough yet. Came home and spent over an hour on my ball while labeling my kiddo's school supplies (first day is tomorrow!) and then hooked myself up to my breast pump for another 20 or 30 minutes, basically until I couldn't stand it anymore.... And not even a BH to show for it. After a month of everyone (my dr included) saying there was no way I would make it to my due date with how big I was measuring, I now look to be headed to overdues-ville. :'(


----------



## choc

Ah sorry Tristonsmom that it was no good. I has mine and the midwife said things were moving in the right direction. This morning I lost a large bit of my plug! This is all new to me as with ds1 my body did nothing to prepare and I was overdue and induced. So this is exciting for me!


----------



## carebear1981

That really sucks tristansmom and now I'm worried lol. Everyone (including my doc) says I'm going early due to baby's size. If I have to wait to end of September, I'll go nuts!! I have an appointment today to check on progress (I think I had some BH once but that's it, lately it's just been period-like cramps and lightning crotch). 
But, I hear things progress at different paces for everyone. FX you go from nothing to dilated any day now!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Thanks for letting me pity party guys!! :) headed to do a mall walk and look for more clearance clothes for baby. Gender neutral shopping is harder than I remember :/ fingers crossed that a couple hours brisk walking will help remind my body what we are supposed to be doing lol....


----------



## Tristansmom

And choc that's awesome about your sweep and plug, with my first I had a sweep at 39+2, lost my plug two days later and had a baby four days after that!! 

Care bear I'm sure it won't happen to you lol... It's just Murphy's law for me because I quit work a week early I'm sure!


----------



## choc

Oh that's good to know thanks! I'm trying not to pay attention to every little thing that happens now, but it's so hard! Hope that walk does the trick for you!


----------



## Tristansmom

Walk got me a couple decent contractions but they fizzled out when I had to return to real life (pick up kid, come home, make dinner etc lol)... Bouncing on my ball right now, gonna turn on the pump at 9 or so (nips are super sore from last nights session), and stay on the ball until I just can't! Dishes and laundry be damned I want some ACTION tomorrow lol


----------



## SparklesHeart

Haha that sounds like a real plan of attack tristansmom!

Still nothing new here after all my action died down. 
Really given up with the eviction efforts, feels like I'm wearing myself out for no gain.


----------



## choc

Sorry if tmi, I'm still losing masses of plug, a few period pains but nothing else. Arhhh!


----------



## xLaura

Sounds asif your heading in the right direction choc!!! Fingers crossed it's the beginning. Did you say you've got another sweep Tomoz?


----------



## choc

Yeah that's right, hoping I won't need it though as I didn't like the first one bit! Every time I go to the loo I'm wiping away loads of plug. That's got to mean something surely! 
It's Aidans first day at school today so going to attempt to walk him there and hope that moves things along a bit.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ooh choc its sounding good! I've been losing loads of bloody plug since the day after my sweep! Sooo hoping it turns to some serious stuff!!!!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Q' ladies. What will you.be buying ur Lil one for xmas. When she finally arrives she will still only be 3 months ish come Xmas I'm a little stuck on what to get her


----------



## shellideaks

I'm gonna get Darcy a few Lamaze toys, that's it. I used to have lots of them but I sold them all on Ebay once Nate outgrew them lol.


----------



## xLaura

mummy2_1 said:


> Q' ladies. What will you.be buying ur Lil one for xmas. When she finally arrives she will still only be 3 months ish come Xmas I'm a little stuck on what to get her

I'm not really buying baby anything tbh. I'm telling family either not to buy anything or to get the size clothes or possibly money if they insist on getting anything. My mum said she couldn't buy for my son and not the baby so I said just clothes. Baby won't have a clue what's going on and I'd rather make the day more special for my son. Obv I'll get little something's to wrap so I can take photos but there's nothing baby will need as I've still got all my sons stuff. If I hadn't of got one I would of bought a jumparoo/baby walker type of present for when they are a little older.


----------



## Mango

So exciting to see everyone's babies rolling on in! Congrats babifever!!! After all those tests and worries look how amazing he is!

Anyone else feeling anxious about labour. Some days I'm ok and others I go into full panic. :wacko: Just getting so nervous about what I know I can't control.

Hope all our September mom's still waiting are doing ok and postpartum mommies too!


----------



## carebear1981

Not sure about Christmas, haven't put any thought in yet! I'm sure the grandparents will spoil him since its the first for both. 

I'm super anxious about labour. When I had my first BHs, I kinda freaked out and made myself sick with worry. I'm especially anxious now. I found out yesterday I'm GBS +. My OB acted liked it was nothing, all I need are antibiotics so I'm trying to keep calm. She didn't tell me I needed to get to the hospital as soon as labour starts, just if my water breaks to get there fast to get the antibiotics. So confusing. I thought I read somewhere I needed them earlier too.


----------



## Tristansmom

I wish I was losing plug but I read somewhere that second babies often don't actually engage until labour is established so I'm trying not to be discouraged by that. Still no luck last night, no contractions at all from the ball or pump... More walking today plus a million sets of stairs (the laundry can't actually sit forever... Sadly). Come onnnnnnnnn baby!!

Choc and Sparkles I think you two are next!


----------



## choc

Still nothing here though! Not lost anymore plug since this morning, no pains or anything yet.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ah I hope so! Come on choc, who is gonna pop first?! &#128521;


----------



## choc

Definitely you! My babies take bloody ages to cook!


----------



## Tristansmom

Had a scan today because I've been consistently measuring so big my dr wanted a late scan for size.... Baby is 8 lbs 9 oz... YIKES.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Wooo! Big baby! 

Choc my last baby was 12 days late. I really doubt I'm next!!


----------



## Tristansmom

I need to evict this baby before its any bigger lol


----------



## mummy2_1

I'm so upset and frustrated. I slept maybe two hours last night. And that's was all before 8.30pm. Why did my oh have to wake me up. I just can't get comfy on a night to aleep then get so wound up and frustrated I just toss and turn all night :(


----------



## choc

SparklesHeart said:


> Wooo! Big baby!
> 
> Choc my last baby was 12 days late. I really doubt I'm next!!

I was induced at 10 days over so we are very similar! It might well be a close race! 
Got another sweep today.


----------



## choc

Well I'm completely gutted. Went for my sweep at the antenatal drop in centre, waited more than 2 hours to be told his head was now free again and no longer engaged and so no point in having a sweep. I can go for another try on Monday but then I would have to change the original one I've got booked for Tuesday and I don't know how long I'd then have to wait to rebook it. Or whether to forget Mondays and just go for the one on Tuesday that's meant to be my third but will end up as second. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh no choc, that sucks!! I would just leave it at your Tues one incase you cant get another one booked in soon.
Walking and bouncing on a ball for you then?!!!


----------



## xLaura

choc said:


> Well I'm completely gutted. Went for my sweep at the antenatal drop in centre, waited more than 2 hours to be told his head was now free again and no longer engaged and so no point in having a sweep. I can go for another try on Monday but then I would have to change the original one I've got booked for Tuesday and I don't know how long I'd then have to wait to rebook it. Or whether to forget Mondays and just go for the one on Tuesday that's meant to be my third but will end up as second. Hope that makes sense!

Gutted for you choc. However I thought it was common for 2nd babies to engage and come out again or not engage until labour so I didn't realise it would be a problem if he was free? I assumed they would still do a sweep.


----------



## choc

Thanks girls. She said the sweep wouldn't work and as they only do 3 she didn't want to waste one of them for me. Been in a foul mood all afternoon!


----------



## Tristansmom

Must've walked over 5 km today. Nothing to show for it. Getting super frustrated. My wife was offered the option of staying at work until Wednesday (with immediate release if I go into labour) so she accepted, meaning I would still be home alone if my mom hadn't decided to come stay for a few days. I told her if no action be tomorrow evening I'm biting the bullet and trying castor oil - I've tried everything else.


----------



## mummy2_1

Well I've been having pains since 1.30 am it's now 7am. Down to every five minutes definitely getting stronger
Fingers crossed they don't stop.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ooh caster oil?! I've not even entertained that idea, yuck! But if it works......

Mummy I hope this is it! We need a baby, its been a few days!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Good luck mummy2_1!!


----------



## choc

Good luck mummy 2_1!

Be careful with the castor oil Tristonsmom, it can be nasty stuff.


----------



## Tristansmom

So I've heard - I'm not planning to chug a bottle nh any means, but I'm getting super desperate! 

Plus side, at least my BH seem to be picking up steam. 5 or 6 in the last hour - or at least I think that's what they are? My first pregnancy I seem to recall BH actually being a little more uncomfy but this time I just get a little breathless for 30 seconds or so. Checked around the boards and that seems to be the case for lots of ladies so I hope I'm right and that's what this is...!


----------



## choc

Well keep us updated! When I have bh my bump goes rock hard but no pain or even uncomfortableness really!


----------



## Tristansmom

Soooo I woke up at 2:30 am STARVING, made myself wait until 5:30 to eat (mum is visiting and didn't want to wake her) and now I feel icky. Most likely just from being so darn tired but I can still hope right? Lol


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck mummy!!

I had BHs all last night, I think. My tummy gets all tight. I was so worried and didn't get much sleep cuz DH drank a lot :dohh: he told me to keep my legs crossed since he wanted this labour day weekend as his last party weekend. Ummm... ok... tell the baby that...


----------



## Leggiero

Hi guys, I know I haven't posted in 3 million years, just wanted to wish you all luck and let you know my little girl arrived today!!! And here I was all smug in my predictions that she'd be way late. Labour was only 10 hours and unmedicated until, after over 2 hours of pushing, it became clear she was stuck in transverse breech and we had to have a section. I was so disappointed. But still so very grateful to have been able to experience labour just as I had imagined, even if the delivery itself was not quite so. And now I'm off to nurse my baby daughter!!! :happydance:


----------



## choc

Congratulations!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations leggiero that's great news. 

Unfortunately even thou contractions were every two minutes they sent me home as I was only.2cm. And very tired. Painkillers helped me sleep a little last night my contractions have spaced out more now every 4-5mins. :( hoping it's soon 

Gl ladies


----------



## Tristansmom

Oooooh congrats Leggerio and good luck mummy 2_1!! 

AFM castor oil has done nothing (not even a clearout, sigh...) so I guess despite being probably over 9 lbs by this point baby is just not done cooking. 

*cue jeopardy theme* 

I did tell my mum to please stop asking as I will likely still be pregnant at Christmas...


----------



## Tristansmom

.... May have spoken too soon about the castor oil. Or it may have just been a coincidence (considering that I only took one tablespoon and most ladies take 2-4 oz....) but I'm having contractions every 6-8 minutes for 45 seconds. It's a long way from here to active labour but at least it's SOMETHING!! I figure if this keeps up till noon (started at 2:30) I'll officially call it early labour :D


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats leggerio!!

Tristansmom - Woohoo!! Hope it worked for you!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## choc

OMG Tristonsmom! I'm so jealous! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Tristansmom

Thanks ladies!! Still not quite enough to head to hospital but haven't fizzled out so I think we may be in business!!!


----------



## choc

Tristansmom said:


> Thanks ladies!! Still not quite enough to head to hospital but haven't fizzled out so I think we may be in business!!!

Amazing!


----------



## Tristansmom

Well to be fair this stage lasted over 48 hours with my son sooooo I may be stuck here for a while


----------



## choc

Lol! Hopefully not!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Hope you're busy giving birth tristansmom!
2nd sweep for me tomorrow, if I last that long.

Ha, ofcourse I'll last that long, I'm the forever pregnant woman.


----------



## Tristansmom

Ruby Elizabeth joined us at 10:10 pm on Labour Day!! Pics later, don't know how to post from my phone!


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations Tristanmom


----------



## SparklesHeart

Yay!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## choc

Congratulations! 

2nd sweep for me too Sparkles. Good luck!


----------



## xLaura

Congratulations!! How much did she weigh?


----------



## littleone1993

Hello all. 

Its been a while but 

Emilia Jayne 

Joined us on Saturday 5th at 04:24 weighing 6lb 2oz at 37+3. 

I was induced with Prostin on Thursday the 3rd. Got to 2cms with the Prostin however there were no beds on the labour ward. Waters were finally broken at 2010 on Friday. Syntocinon (that stuff is evil!!!!) At 2130. 
Contractions were just back to back and unbearable so gave in to the epidural at 0030 at 4cms and went to sleep! The doctor woke me up at 0400 because babys heartbeat was regularly dipping to 70bpm and they found me to be 9cms. They were prepping me for section but i decided i wasnt waiting and wanted to push! 

Intact perineum however a nasty labial tear because she decided to come out with her hand on her head! 

Stitches really hurt now ;( im struggling to go for a wee without pain. Im also really struggling with feeding. Milk came in today but shes really struggling to get a decent latch. No signs of tongue tie but am starting to get a little upset now


----------



## choc

Congratulations littleone, sorry you are having some difficulties, hope you get the support you need xx


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats littleone! Hope you have access to the supports you need for nursing.


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh and Ruby is 7 lbs 8 oz so much smaller than my ultrasound suggested!!

Actually though, as it turns out there was actually a valid reason all of my measurements were so weird and inconsistent all pregnancy. Ruby had a vanishing twin; she had two complete placentas. No sign at all of the other twin so was probably before 5 weeks that she vanished. 

It's weird. I'm ecstatic that she's here and I didn't even know about the twin till the dr told me about the placenta abnormality but I'm still really sad about it. :( Not that it takes away from how happy I am with Ruby but we had joked about twins (who would have been Ruby and Opal) from before getting pregnant. Finding out after the fact that we actually had them... Is a little hard.


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats to u both! Both beautiful names!
Hope u get the support u need littleone! And sorry to hear of your vanishing twin tristansmom :( I can understand your sadness and know that it's completely normal.

Good luck with your sweeps ladies! Hope to hear more birth announcements soon!!


----------



## littlejune

Heh ladies- a few days late but my little man came a bit early at 37.4. He was born sept 1 at 3:21 pm via c section. My waters naturally broke at 7 am. Went to the hospital and went into active labor around 830. Was dilated to a 9 from a 2 by 10 am. Asked for an epidural but was given an intra thecal to speed up the process before pushing. Everyone thought baby would be born quickly due to my fast transition but after pushing for 3 hours he hadn't moved an inch. They determined he was stuck at an odd angle and we went in for a c section. The spinal however, didnt work for some reason so after feeling the incision they put me under. Elijah was born healthy as can be but lost a bit of weight due to lethargy from the general anesthesia. We are home now and doing well.

Elijah Joseph
Born 9/1
6.6 oz
19 3/4"


----------



## choc

Congratulations littlejune!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats littlejune!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations on the babies! 

2nd sweep went well, she said I'm now 3-4cm and stretchy. Bulging waters, thinks it will be soon. I'm more cynical now!! Another sweep booked for Thursday and induction booked for Sunday.

How was your sweep choc?


----------



## choc

SparklesHeart said:


> Congratulations on the babies!
> 
> 2nd sweep went well, she said I'm now 3-4cm and stretchy. Bulging waters, thinks it will be soon. I'm more cynical now!! Another sweep booked for Thursday and induction booked for Sunday.
> 
> How was your sweep choc?

Basically identical to yours! 3cm now and another sweep booked for tomorrow. Induction booked for Sunday. I'm getting tightenings which feel a little different to the ones I've had up to now. The tightening is my whole bump and under my bump whereas my usual bh are not under the bump at all. Had some terrible period pains too. Fingers crossed something may be happening but I hold out no hope really!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Haha how funny! Hoping your pains and tightenings are still going/worse! (feel almost cruel wishing you pain!) the last 20 mins or so I've noticed bh are achey where as they're normally pain free. Probably wishful thinking though!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats littlejune!! 

And good luck sparkles and choc - hope you're both headed for real labour ASAP!!


----------



## choc

Mine have stopped now!


----------



## choc

Sorry double post!


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh bummer choc, hope they pick up for you..!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats littleone, tristansmom, and littlejune!

Pictures pictures!

Tristansmom - I'm sorry about the vanishing twin. We had one this pregnancy as well, though we found out at our 6 and 8 week ultrasounds. That's so interesting regarding the placentas! I am curious if we have anything interesting growing due to our vanishing twin, but then again I would think the many growth ultrasounds or anatomy ultrasound would pick something up? I went through a grieving process when we found out and we didn't even want twins whatsoever. So then I felt a large amount of guilt over being relieved to find out the twin was not viable. It's so rarely talked about so it's hard to know what to feel. I hope you can rejoice in your new little one and always remember your Opal darling.


----------



## choc

Hey where is everyone? You better not all be off having babies without me! 
I had my third sweep today but she said not much has changed since the last one. I saw a different midwife and she kept going on about movements and how I must keep an eye on them and any doubts I need to ring straight away. And I have paid attention to his pattern (which he hasn't really got) I know all this already it's just the way she was saying it. It's made me paranoid now that there's danger in being this overdue.


----------



## carebear1981

No baby here... still have time though before I'm overdue. FX your third sweep is the one!


----------



## SparklesHeart

I have my third sweep tomorrow! Shame not much had changed for you choc, hopefully we'll both just go into labour soon (very soon!) I don't think sweeps are going to work for me, but I keep going for them as at least I feel like I'm doing something!! 
I've also been asked about movement, mine are usually late at night and when I get up to use the loo at night. Does scare me how they keep going on about it though!


----------



## xLaura

My baby hasn't really got a movement pattern either so I don't know what's normal and what's not which bloody scares me. The only thing that I do notice is that he tends to move a lot late at night ... But that's not every night.

I'm gutted I don't get a sweep till 41 weeks but I guess they don't work for most people anyway but it just feels asif at least it's something instead of just waiting.


----------



## carebear1981

Just back from OB: 1 cm dilated!!!! :happydance: keep it up cervix!!! 
Stubborn little guy does not like his heart rate taken. He kicks and tried to push it away two weeks in a row now :haha:


----------



## choc

Ooh exciting carebear! 
Good luck with the sweep today Sparkles.


----------



## Tristansmom

Good luck care bear! I can't wait to hear more about everyone's babies!!

I have no idea how to post pics from my phone but I have to go somewhere with wifi today to fill out some forms so will post then! We are settling in well, although the only time of day Ruby doesn't sleep is 10 pm - 5 am, and she wants to nurse literally that whole time without surcease... I'm a little tired!


----------



## Mango

Leggiero said:


> Hi guys, I know I haven't posted in 3 million years, just wanted to wish you all luck and let you know my little girl arrived today!!!...

Congrats Leggiero, enjoy our lil princess!!:kiss:



Tristansmom said:


> Ruby Elizabeth joined us at 10:10 pm on Labour Day!! Pics later, don't know how to post from my phone!

Congrats Tristansmom! Looks like the castor oil worked well after all :happydance:. If my bub is still hanging around next week this time I'll try it out for sure!! Sorry to hear of the vanishing twin. Understandably finding out after the fact is hard, but I hope you continue to find joy and peace in your new bundle. :hugs:



littleone1993 said:


> Hello all. Its been a while but Emilia Jayne Joined us on Saturday 5th at 04:24 weighing 6lb 2oz at 37+3

Congrats Littleone!! :flower:



littlejune said:


> Heh ladies- a few days late but my little man came a bit early at 37.4. He was born sept 1 at 3:21 pm via c section.

Congrats Littlejune!! :happydance:


As for me I'm still here waiting and waiting... about 1 more week until my due date. I have fierce heartburn (yes I said fierce!)...and I keep getting these shooting pains going up my whoohaa all the time, really really horrible... but I'm hanging in there and just praying bub is healthy and has a safe arrival.


----------



## Mango

choc said:


> Ooh exciting carebear!
> Good luck with the sweep today Sparkles.


Choc I can't believe you're still hanging around waiting. I hope you're feeling ok and your staying in good spirits. Don't let that midwife make you paranoid. Everyone is different and bub will come when ready. Either way it really won't be much longer at this point!


----------



## choc

Thanks mango, I'm doing OK. It's the exact same story as my last baby so I half expected it, just hoped for something different!


----------



## SparklesHeart

3rd sweep went well. Still the same. Been a bit crampy along with Braxton hicks but nothing to get me even excited yet!! 
The wait continues.
Stretch and sweep no.4 booked for sat at 8:30am!!!


----------



## choc

I'm not allowed a 4th! They only give 3 sweeps where I am. 
Glad it went well though!


----------



## carebear1981

Well, after all the cramping and the pinkish discharge yesterday, I woke up this morning feeling great!! :dohh: so I'm nesting in hopes that being on my feet cleaning will get things moving. 

Sparklesheart and choc - those babies are too comfortable!! I'm getting impatient for you both!!


----------



## xLaura

I had 7 .. SEVEN .. People text me yesterday 'any twinges?' 'Any sign?' 'Had a baby yet' 'what you playing about at?' 

Seriously are people stupid?


----------



## choc

It is so annoying isn't it. I get the comments and the pittying looks twice a day from other parents on the school run. Even my husband comes home saying how he wants to punch the next person who says no baby yet then?!


----------



## carebear1981

So far only my parents and MIL are texting daily. I'd get so annoyed if others did. 

I got some horrible news last night. :cry: My aunt passed away suddenly (she was only 55) and has 3 mostly grown children (youngest is 17). She was like a second mom to me growing up. My mom was so worried about the stress it was going to cause me she almost didn't tell me!! I mean, I'm really upset but it's kind of a need to know! My little boy seems to be doing ok. He's still kicking away so hoping my stress isn't affecting him. I did have my bloody show overnight. Huge glob of plug streaked with blood. So now I'm worried my stress is inducing me! No contractions yet, just awful cramps. I'd like him to come now to add some joy to this sad family time but it also feels wrong now :cry:


----------



## choc

So sorry for your news carebear, I'm sure baby will be fine don't worry. Hope your shown means something! I've been losing plug for like a week now and still nothing!


----------



## Tristansmom

Oh carebear, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. :( lots of hugs your way


----------



## SparklesHeart

So sorry to read your news care bear. Baby will be fine though, tough little things. Hugs.


----------



## choc

Sparkles good luck for your sweep tomorrow. What time are you booked in for induction on Sunday? Mine is 9am.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Thanks. 11am. Will be thinking of you! At least we will both have babies soon! 
I said to my husband earlier did he think I was getting my hopes up hoping to sleep in my own bed Sunday night?! I really hope I can!! I'm thinking in, get settled, break waters, baby come out shortly after, paperwork, home. &#128522;


----------



## choc

Yeah that's my hope too! It's the other way round in our house though, husband thinks we'll be our Sunday and I keep saying I'll never be that bloody lucky!


----------



## choc

Have you been told to ring before you go in? Or just turn up?


----------



## SparklesHeart

Just turn up. 4th sweep, still the same. Crampy again but then I've been here before. Focused on it being tomorrow now.


----------



## choc

Yep same here, just thinking tomorrow. Was feeling OK about it but then went on the hospital website to see if I need to call in advance and saw photos of the midwife led unit and the birth pools etc and now I feel really gutted again. Didn't get what I wanted last time or this time and no more babies for me.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Yes I wasn't too chuffed at not being allowed in the birth centre. Not fair!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Am getting all things organised for my induction tomorrow. Not got to be there till 11am so I just know the morning will drag!! 
Good luck choc, hopefully you'll have given birth by the time I get started ;-)


----------



## choc

That would be lovely!! Good luck to you too, see you back here soon! X


----------



## carebear1981

Good luck to you both!


----------



## SparklesHeart

So been waiting at the hospital for 7hours now for a room so they can break my waters. Bored bored bored.


----------



## choc

Ah that's rubbish Sparkles! It's all over for me, Austin born at 6.10pm after 3 hour labour in birthing centre which I didn't think I'd be allowed to go in so very happy. Weighed 9lb 2!


----------



## Wytrease

Congrats choc can't wait to see pics


----------



## Tristansmom

Congrats choc!!!! Sparkles I hope they got to you!!!


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats choc!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Ahhh congratulations choc! I've literally just been told there is a room, yay!


----------



## SparklesHeart

And in the birth centre!!


----------



## Tristansmom

Oooh I'm so pleased for you sparkle!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Sooooo pleased to announce the safe and speedy arrival of my yellow turned blue bump! Quinn Atticus arrived at 2.42am, and my notes have recorded it as a 15 minute birth!! And the biggest shock, 10lb 6oz!!!!!!


----------



## Mango

choc said:


> Ah that's rubbish Sparkles! It's all over for me, Austin born at 6.10pm after 3 hour labour in birthing centre which I didn't think I'd be allowed to go in so very happy. Weighed 9lb 2!

Congrats Choc!!!! So happy for you! Glad you were able ot deliver where you wanted and all went just fine. :thumbup::flower:



SparklesHeart said:


> Sooooo pleased to announce the safe and speedy arrival of my yellow turned blue bump! Quinn Atticus arrived at 2.42am, and my notes have recorded it as a 15 minute birth!! And the biggest shock, 10lb 6oz!!!!!!

Congrats Sparkles! Aww a blue bundle huh, just so cute!! Hope you and lil bub are doing well and recovering nicely. :happydance:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats sparkles!! Omg 10 lbs!! Wow!


----------



## Mango

Anyone else close to their due date and having no labour symptoms at all? I have no braxton hicks, no additional discharge(TMI sorry)...nothing!... I do get the sharp shooting pains but I've had those for the last 3-4 weeks.

Trying to be patient but goodness by the time we hit 39 weeks you know how it begins to feel... :coffee::wacko:


----------



## carebear1981

I've actually been having all kinds of signs and getting annoyed/frustrated every time I wake up and haven't gone into labour. 
Hope it happens for both of us soon!!


----------



## Mango

carebear1981 said:


> I've actually been having all kinds of signs and getting annoyed/frustrated every time I wake up and haven't gone into labour.
> Hope it happens for both of us soon!!

I hope something happens soon Carebear, I've really had enough. what symptoms are you getting?


----------



## carebear1981

I lost my plug and had bloody show on Thursday night (and lost more Friday morning). Ever since then, I've had cramps and small tightenings which have amounted to nothing, not painful or have a set timing. Every night I make sure everything is in my hospital bag and think, tonight is definitely going to be the night but nope!


----------



## choc

Wow Sparkles! Every ones been telling me I had a quick labour and big baby but that's nothing compared to yours!! Hope you are doing OK x


----------



## Tristansmom

Congratulations!!


----------



## mummy2_1

choc said:


> Ah that's rubbish Sparkles! It's all over for me, Austin born at 6.10pm after 3 hour labour in birthing centre which I didn't think I'd be allowed to go in so very happy. Weighed 9lb 2!

Congratulations choc. What date did ur Lil one arrive just so I out the right date on front page. Love the name


----------



## mummy2_1

SparklesHeart said:


> Sooooo pleased to announce the safe and speedy arrival of my yellow turned blue bump! Quinn Atticus arrived at 2.42am, and my notes have recorded it as a 15 minute birth!! And the biggest shock, 10lb 6oz!!!!!!

Congratulations wow super quick labour.


----------



## choc

mummy2_1 said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's rubbish Sparkles! It's all over for me, Austin born at 6.10pm after 3 hour labour in birthing centre which I didn't think I'd be allowed to go in so very happy. Weighed 9lb 2!
> 
> Congratulations choc. What date did ur Lil one arrive just so I out the right date on front page. Love the nameClick to expand...

Thank you! It was the 13th x


----------



## xLaura

Congrats to choc and sparkles !

My yellow bump turned blue 12th sep at 40+5 5.50am weighing 7lb 15oz. It was a pretty fast delivery but as he became distressed they had to cut me to get him out and then had to spend an hour stabilising him as he inhaled meconium and wasn't very responsive. Since then we've found he has 2 holes in his heart and has had to have loads of genetic testing done as they suspect he has some sort of syndrome as he has a number of 'strange' features. No idea what the future holds for us but trying to stay positive and deal with them if and when they arrise. He's perfect to me do that's all that matters for now.

We're still in hospital and now I've got an infection so got to stay awhile longer. It's do hard being away from ds1. I just want to get home to my boys.


----------



## choc

Congratulations Laura, glad he had a safe arrival in the end. Sorry things are difficult at the moment, I hope you get more answers soon and that your recovery is smooth. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mango

xLaura glad to hear after an eventful delivery that all turned out ok! I'm sure it was stressful. Let's stay positive for your blue bundle and hope you both have a healthy and quicker recovery. I pray he will do just fine and his testing goes ok. Hang in there :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats Laura on the arrival of your boy. I'm so sorry you're going through a scary time. Hope the tests show everything is good and you both get home soon!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations laura on the birth of ur baby boy. Hope all tests result come back good. And u both get home soon.


----------



## Caelli86

My september twins arrived on the 4th via c section &#128512; 
37 weeks , weighing 5lb 13 each.


Well done to all the other mummy's and good luck to all the mummy's still waiting xxx


----------



## mummy2_1

Caelli86 said:


> My september twins arrived on the 4th via c section &#128512;
> 37 weeks , weighing 5lb 13 each.
> 
> 
> Well done to all the other mummy's and good luck to all the mummy's still waiting xxx

Congratulations hope your all doing. Well


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats on the arrival of your twins caelli!!


----------



## Mango

One day away from my due date and I must admit I'm very frustrated and tired. Frustrated because I don't have a single sign that labour will be making an appearance anytime soon. I'm trying to be patient and just focus on lil one arriving healthy and when they are ready ... but that's not working at the moment... I am def fearing going overdue as I worry about inductions and/or baby growing too big and then having complications during delivery... the anxiety (and anger too) is kicking in now :growlmad::nope: Just wanting to vent ladies


----------



## Tristansmom

Mango - I had literally nothing the day before Ruby came! No discharge, no contractions, barely even BH... NOTHING other than feeling miserable and being sure I'd still be pregnant come Christmas. I woke up at 2:30 am with light contractions and delivered her at 10 pm! Even though I was 8 cm by the time I got to the hospital I still never lost my plug, the dr pulled it out when he broke my water to get me to 10.


----------



## Tristansmom

Posted my birth story if you're interested!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ays-later-but-whos-counting.html#post36183501


----------



## Mango

Thanks Tristansmom! I'm trying to stay positive. Will pop on over and read your birth story, thanks for sharing it :D


----------



## carebear1981

Thanks for posting your birth story!! I love reading how everyone is different! Congrats again!!

I'm in early labour. Went to the hospital at 3am when I had 2 hrs of contractions that were 4-7 minutes apart and lasting 60 seconds but I was still 1 cm. They monitored for 3 hrs and checked again... still 1 cm but they confirmed my contractions to be 4-7 mins apart. WTH!! So I got sent home with a shot of morphine and gravol. I didn't think these early labour contractions hurt so much!!! Or I'm a wimp :haha:


----------



## mummy2_1

10days over. I've been booked in for an induction on monday. I've been having on and off contractions for 5-10hrs between 3-10mins sporadically for two weeks. Yesterday was second sweep I'm 4-5cm. Mw's are puzzled why my labour/contractions keep stopping. I'm now having spd and lightning pains nearly knocking my legs from under me. They say to still take paracetamol and warm bath. I just want her here healthy and happy. Unbelievably impatient


----------



## Mango

carebear1981 said:


> Thanks for posting your birth story!! I love reading how everyone is different! Congrats again!!
> 
> I'm in early labour. Went to the hospital at 3am when I had 2 hrs of contractions that were 4-7 minutes apart and lasting 60 seconds but I was still 1 cm. They monitored for 3 hrs and checked again... still 1 cm but they confirmed my contractions to be 4-7 mins apart. WTH!! So I got sent home with a shot of morphine and gravol. I didn't think these early labour contractions hurt so much!!! Or I'm a wimp :haha:

Oooh glad to hear you have some action happengin over there Carebear, best of luck! Sounds like you will meet your pumpkin before the weekend is over :happydance:



mummy2_1 said:


> 10days over. I've been booked in for an induction on monday. I've been having on and off contractions for 5-10hrs between 3-10mins sporadically for two weeks. Yesterday was second sweep I'm 4-5cm. Mw's are puzzled why my labour/contractions keep stopping. I'm now having spd and lightning pains nearly knocking my legs from under me. They say to still take paracetamol and warm bath. I just want her here healthy and happy. Unbelievably impatient

Mummy2_1, if I am feeling frustrated I can only imagine your level of frustration at 10 days post date. I hope this discomfort eases for you and you can have lil one soon! Keep us posted, and in the meantime get as much R&R as you can. :hugs:


----------



## choc

Good luck to those of you who are near to meeting your babies! 

Those of you who have already had your little ones could you pop over to postnatal support forum and read my thread please xx


----------



## mummy2_1

She's here!! 7lbs5oz of pure perfection. She took 11 extra days, so worth it. Labour was amazing
Of course excruciating, but my midwife was out of this world!! 
Got to the delivery ward at 4. First mw wasn't convinced it was happening but bless her, encouraged a Dr to look at me,, Dr said her heart rate was too high, straight away broke my waters no Messing at 7.20pm by 10.45pm I'd pushed my baby girl into the world with the help from a talented, inspiring mw.
Gonna burp my chunky pudding and snuggle her to pieces. Good luck remaining ladies, u will have ur precious bundle of joy in ur arms soon enough


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations mummy


----------



## SparklesHeart

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SparklesHeart

Labour story posted &#128515;


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!


----------



## carebear1981

Update from me too :)
Bradley Roger arrived yesterday at about 2pm by emergency c-section (after 26 hrs prelabour a 14 hrs of active labour). He weighed 8 lb 7 oz and is having a few troubles with his breathing and being sluggish but he's responding well to his IV and I've had some time to try breastfeeding. He seems to latch ok! He's gorgeous! Will update with pics when I'm out of hospital


----------



## choc

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations Carebear1981 hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Mango

Congrats cearbear and mummy2_1 !!! Glad to hear your bundles arrived safely and your deliveries went ok :happydance::flower:


----------



## Mango

Finally my blue bundle arrived.

On Sept 21st I lost my mucus plug around 10am... At 1:30pm I began to get loose bowels and tummy aches... I thought things were starting slowly and I'd have my son the next day, however contractions tarted at 2:30pm and we made our way to the hospital at 3pm. When I got there I was 4cm and by 4pm moved to 8cm ( scared is an understatement) ended up having hust over an hour for labour with no time for pain relief, and he was out in 2 pushes. Everything was so fast and intense. But lil bub is finally here and healthy :happydance: can't believe that part of the journey is over and now on to the next. 

How is everyone doing? Hope everyone is adjusting ok and looking foward to hearing from the moms who are still waiting. :baby:


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations mango.


----------



## Wytrease

Congratulations mango


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats mango!! He couldn't wait to meet you!

I'm just home today. Sooo happy to be here and to adjust to life as a mama :)


----------



## mummy2_1

New mummies hope ur all doing well with your new arrivals. I'm in absolute bliss still. Don't think I will ever come down from cloud 9. 

Still expecting mummies hope it's soon for u and quick deliveries


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron just turned a month old! Everything has been going great so far!

Baby spam:


Spoiler
        ​


----------



## choc

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## SparklesHeart

Going well, just cant believe how time is flying! But then I am constantly busy! How are you?


----------



## cutieq

Pretty well here. Time is flying but I'm enjoying watching my little guy grow up!


----------



## choc

We're good thanks, Learning the ropes again as Austin is completely different to how Aidan was as a baby!


----------



## Tristansmom

Going ok although Ruby has a better handle on the eating and pooping parts of her job description than the sleeping bit... Also I think I'm getting thrush as my boobs hurt all the time... Other than that though, things are great; Tristan is so totally in love with his sister, it's amazing!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Tiredness is definitely kicking in. My lb is poorly with a nasty cough at, so he's up in the night coughing and crying poor thing. Little miss is sleeping well on a night, feeding every 3-4 hrs
It just takes a long time to feed. Nearly an hour feeding burping and putting back down. She's very stubborn and will only go down for me
Not oh, she also times it perfectly during the day
She feeds exactly as we're plating up dinner and tea. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying themselves and their families. Anyone thought about work or going back yet


----------



## carebear1981

Bradley is also an eater/pooper and a light sleeper. He is very gassy too. But he's got me and daddy wrapped around his little finger. Love being a mom :)

No work for me till Sept 2016!


----------



## cutieq

I'm back at work at the end of November. I have yet to pick a daycare. OOPS!


----------



## mummy2_1

All is quiet on here. Hope everyone is ok??


----------



## MamaBunny2

All is well here! First week back to work so I have more time to get on the desktop and hop on here. I do a majority of my mommy chatting on Facebook since it's so much easier.


----------



## mummy2_1

Wow back to work already. Super mommy. Lol. I had aeeting with my boss yesterday. Planning on going back earlier rhen scheduled around Feb. So still loads of time


----------



## babifever

Everything is good on my end , just a little harder or maybe I'm just a little lazy to post on her as much.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I mostly keep in touch with BnB mommies on Facebook, it's so much easier and convenient.

Cameron turned 2 months old yesterday! 

 ​
He is smiling a ton, cooing and making cute little noises, and following people and objects that pass. He still loves his binky and has been sucking on his fingers again more. He has started grabbing and pulling his hair lol he likes to wiggle his fingers in it when he's sleepy. He HAAATES getting strapped into his car seat. We take him to the pediatrician tomorrow and I'm anxious to see how much he's grown since his one month visit!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron turned three months old this past Friday!

 ​
He is growing so much! He is primarily wearing 3-6 month clothing but some 6-9 sizes and size 2 diapers, though I think we'll be bumping him up to 3's here soon. We got him a little seat because he loves to sit upright. He HATES tummy time, but I had seen this little pillow thing at the store that I thought he'd like so of course I had to get that too. Glad I did, he will actually stay on his tummy for lengthy periods now. He can hold his head up well when sitting, but still working on raising it when on his belly. He coos and squeals and babbles so much. I set him in his booster seat with tray and put little toys in front of him to grab and pick up... of course it all goes straight to his mouth! I'm not sure how much he weighs currently. Last appointment at the end of October he was weighing 13lbs so based on his past weight gain I estimate him to be at least 15lbs if not more. He goes back to the pediatrician at the end of December, when he's 4 months old. I haven't visited the LC or anything for a weight check because he is visibly doing so well weight-wise. Breastfeeding is SO much easier now, like I don't even worry about anything with that really. Cameron has been doing SO well sleeping at night too. He usually gets fussy at about 10pm and will nurse til he falls asleep, then wakes for a diaper change and feed around 3am and back to sleep for a couple hours. Sometimes, he sleeps through the night which is nice but I prefer him to wake at least once to nurse otherwise it gets painful! Last night he slept from 10pm - 5am! He even fell back asleep after a diaper change and feed twice after that! He's just such a good baby, I am so blessed <3 I hated having to go back into work after a four day Thanksgiving weekend :cry:

Ok now tons of baby spam!

Spoiler
        ​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got family photos taken over the weekend and also for Cameron's first Christmas.

 ​


----------

